# *CLOSED* Authenticate This VALENTINO



## nuf

It appears we don't have a current active authenticator, please use a paid service.  Thanks!


NOTE:*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.

1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).

*2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*

Format to use for an auction item:

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link: (please make sure link works after you post)

Format to use for non-auction item:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)

*3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).* This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.

Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or does not have pics.

*4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.

5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. *Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.

*6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. *Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.

*7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.

8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. *Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
*
9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. *Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function ( button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.

*
Disclaimer*
All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


----------



## mga13

nuf said:


> Please, help me, I am not sure.
> The seller doesn´t know the Item name, Item number and the production year.
> 
> Item name: Valentino Flower???
> Item number: unknown
> Seller: luxurybags.cz
> link: http://www.luxurybags.cz/Valentino-Flower-lbutik-870
> 
> Thank you!




Not authentic.


----------



## LabelLover81

MGA is correct.  Not authentic.


----------



## nuf

Thank you very much! You have saved my money


----------



## verylittleshamy

Hi,

Does anyone have an idea if this is authentic or not? 
Please help! thanks 

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/2106837656.html


----------



## xxzaraxx

Hi does anyone know if the mulberry bags on www.eluxuryhall.com are real?????? Xxx


----------



## nycsparkles

mga13 said:


> Not authentic.


 
will you please authenticate this Valentino bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-395-VALENTINO...361?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb2230601


----------



## mga13

verylittleshamy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have an idea if this is authentic or not?
> Please help! thanks
> 
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/2106837656.html


 
Hi!

The pictures are not enough to authenticate this bag. Maybe ask the seller for more detailed pictures of the front, the back, the sides, the base, the inside (where the valentino tag and the zipper pull are).


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Hi!
> 
> The pictures are not enough to authenticate this bag. Maybe ask the seller for more detailed pictures of the front, the back, the sides, the base, the inside (where the valentino tag and the zipper pull are).



MGA is right again, but I do know this seller is reputable.  I believe it to be authentic.


----------



## verylittleshamy

Thanks so much,
I requested better photos of that bag

but is this one better?
I can request better photos 

Thanks so much! I appreciate all the help ladies!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/21271/items/21426715


----------



## LabelLover81

nycsparkles said:


> will you please authenticate this Valentino bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-395-VALENTINO...361?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb2230601



I'm so sorry, my earlier post said the craigslist posting was authentic, when I actually meant the eBay posting is authentic.  The black and white paliettes bag is good, the histoire is trickier.
I know that Gold Histoire was made at one point in time, but there still aren't enough pics to authenticate.  The need to show the underside of the zipper and if there's a serial number, they should include a pic of that too.  Although I think this bag might be too old to have a serial number.


----------



## mga13

verylittleshamy said:


> Thanks so much,
> I requested better photos of that bag
> 
> but is this one better?
> I can request better photos
> 
> Thanks so much! I appreciate all the help ladies!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/21271/items/21426715


 
The bag looks good, but please request a picture of the serial code tag that should be inside the bag (maybe in the inside pocket)




LabelLover81 said:


> ...
> I know that Gold Histoire was made at one point in time, but there still aren't enough pics to authenticate. The need to show the underside of the zipper and if there's a serial number, they should include a pic of that too. Although I think this bag might be too old to have a serial number.


 
I think it should have the serial code. The metallic leather looks too similar to the leather on my gold catch and that one has the serial code, so maybe both bags are from around the same season.


----------



## julietta_jolie

xxzaraxx, this website sells only FAKES.


----------



## alliegatorpie

Hello Valentino experts  I am not familiar with Valentino.  What do you generally look for in terms of authentication?  Do all Valentino bags have a serial code?

A relative gave brought me back a small "Valentino" bag after a trip to Italy.  I doubt she would give a kid (it's from the late 90's) an $$$ bag.  It's synthetic so it's becoming "sticky" and dust is sticking all over it.  I'm not sure whether to toss it.  

Actually, a tell-a-tale sign is that there are 3 letters in between the top of the V logo : "jer" in italics.


----------



## LabelLover81

Doesn't sound ideal, however, I do not know older versions of Valentino.  Sorry!


----------



## mga13

alliegatorpie said:


> Hello Valentino experts  I am not familiar with Valentino. What do you generally look for in terms of authentication? Do all Valentino bags have a serial code?
> 
> A relative gave brought me back a small "Valentino" bag after a trip to Italy. I doubt she would give a kid (it's from the late 90's) an $$$ bag. It's synthetic so it's becoming "sticky" and dust is sticking all over it. I'm not sure whether to toss it.
> 
> Actually, a tell-a-tale sign is that there are 3 letters in between the top of the V logo : "jer" in italics.


 
Valentino bags are top quality and trying to emulate their intricate designs usually ends in unfortunate looking products.
The overall design of the bag, details, the workmanship, what should or shouldn't be in a specific bag... There are many thing to look for when authenticating and it can be tricky specially if you are not familiarized with the brand.

Most Valentinos have a code tag sewn inside the inner pocket, but this isn't always the case with older/vintage bags. Authenticating an older, pre-2000 bag is trickier

Here is my biggest advice to anyone that is not familiarized with Valentino bags: If something looks "off", its probably a fake.

I'm not an expert on vintage Valentinos either, but please post pictures of your bag to see if we can help . (The front, the back, the base, sides and the inside)


----------



## alliegatorpie

Dear *mga13*  and *LabelLover81*,  thank you for your response.  I did a little information gathering, and I'm quite positive to conclude that it's a fake (confirming my intuition).  

I'll admire the Valentino collections of others for now...


----------



## Nikuska

Hi ladies, can you help me? I´m not familiar with Valentino bags so I need your help!
This bag just arrived, it´s leather (at the first sight I was not sure, design of leather looks bit odd, but I´m sure it´s leather), inside is synthetic material. There is only heatstamp, no other tag or code. Can you have a look on it? many thanks!

Item name: ???
Link: no link
Photos:


----------



## mga13

Nikuska said:


> Hi ladies, can you help me? I´m not familiar with Valentino bags so I need your help!
> This bag just arrived, it´s leather (at the first sight I was not sure, design of leather looks bit odd, but I´m sure it´s leather), inside is synthetic material. There is only heatstamp, no other tag or code. Can you have a look on it? many thanks!
> 
> Item name: ???
> Link: no link
> Photos:


 
 Hi Nikuska:
I must admit that I'm not an expert on vintage Valentino bags. From what I see, the logo inside the bag is the older one, less rounded and more regtangular-like. That bag might be pre-1998. The font in the strap doesn't look bad. Also the stitching looks good but thats all I can say.

There's no way I can be 100% sure of its authenticity, as I said I'm not an expert on vintage bags. Sorry I can't help you more.


----------



## Nikuska

mga13 said:


> Hi Nikuska:
> I must admit that I'm not an expert on vintage Valentino bags. From what I see, the logo inside the bag is the older one, less rounded and more regtangular-like. That bag might be pre-1998. The font in the strap doesn't look bad. Also the stitching looks good but thats all I can say.
> 
> There's no way I can be 100% sure of its authenticity, as I said I'm not an expert on vintage bags. Sorry I can't help you more.



*Thank you very much for help!*  Seller has 100% feedback, sold authentic bags before, I hope this one is real too...
If can anybody help with vintage bags, I will really appreciate it!


----------



## dekage1

Hello!
Hope you can help me.  This "Valentino" was posted and won by someone on 02/04/11, now it is re-listed.  Besides this re-listing, it just seems too good to be true.  Can you authenticate (or not) for me?  Thanks bunches!
Item: Authentic Valentino Leather Purse Made in Italy
Item #: 200577033293
Seller:  valuablediscoverys
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-VALEN...=200571317627&ps=63&clkid=7116313844403052259


----------



## LabelLover81

Unfortunately we are  not experts on vintage bags.  I can tell you I haven't seen any hardware on even older bags like that before, but that doesn't mean much.  It could just be an anomaly.   We can see if MGA may know more.


----------



## mga13

Hi dekage1!

That bags is not Valentino (Garavani). It is from another italian designer named Mario Valentino.
I'm sorry I can't help.


----------



## dekage1

LabelLover81 said:


> Unfortunately we are not experts on vintage bags. I can tell you I haven't seen any hardware on even older bags like that before, but that doesn't mean much. It could just be an anomaly. We can see if MGA may know more.


 
Thank you so much!  I really appreciate your input and expertise.


----------



## dekage1

mga13 said:


> Hi dekage1!
> 
> That bags is not Valentino (Garavani). It is from another italian designer named Mario Valentino.
> I'm sorry I can't help.


 
Absolutely you helped!  That is exactly what I needed to know.  Thank you for taking the time to help me.  I truly appreciate your expertise!


----------



## cherryluvsshoes

Hi ladies! Probably should have had these authenticated before i brought them... But what do you think? *Holds breath* :S

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130482665329&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## LabelLover81

Hi Cherry! They look good to me, but I'm not shoe expert.   We can wait for MGA, or maybe Frick&Frack would be able to help since she has an extensive V shoe collection.


----------



## mga13

Hi chrryluvsshoes: I'm not a shoes expert either, but they look good to me too. Maybe frick&frack will have the answer.


----------



## cherryluvsshoes

cool thanks for your help ladies, they've been confirmed authentic now


----------



## dekage1

Hello!
Hope you can help me. The seller has no feedback and no other items, so am leery.  Of course could be their one and only fabulous handbag but want to be sure. Can you authenticate (or not) for me? Thanks bunches!
Item: Valentino Handbag-Patent Leather, Red
Item #: 260742400317
Seller: christinebrandbargain
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Handb...317?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb575493d


----------



## mga13

dekage1 said:


> Hello!
> Hope you can help me. The seller has no feedback and no other items, so am leery. Of course could be their one and only fabulous handbag but want to be sure. Can you authenticate (or not) for me? Thanks bunches!
> Item: Valentino Handbag-Patent Leather, Red
> Item #: 260742400317
> Seller: christinebrandbargain
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Handb...317?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb575493d


 
Hi dekage1:

Please ask the seller for better pictures (no bad quality blackberry pics) of:
Front with the pockets closed
Nameplate
The inside and a closeup of the inner label
Zipper pull of the inside pocket (and the back of the zipper pull)
Code tag (it's made of leather and sewn inside the inner pocket-hard to find but should be there)
Back of the bag


----------



## dekage1

mga13 said:


> Hi dekage1:
> 
> Please ask the seller for better pictures (no bad quality blackberry pics) of:
> Front with the pockets closed
> Nameplate
> The inside and a closeup of the inner label
> Zipper pull of the inside pocket (and the back of the zipper pull)
> Code tag (it's made of leather and sewn inside the inner pocket-hard to find but should be there)
> Back of the bag


 
Thanks so much...especially for educating me as to what to ask for .  I just sent off the email to the seller with the request.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## dekage1

Originally Posted by mga13   
Hi dekage1:

Please ask the seller for better pictures (no bad quality blackberry pics) of:
Front with the pockets closed
Nameplate
The inside and a closeup of the inner label
Zipper pull of the inside pocket (and the back of the zipper pull)
Code tag (it's made of leather and sewn inside the inner pocket-hard to find but should be there)
Back of the bag  
Item: Valentino Handbag-Patent Leather, Red
Item #: 260742400317
Seller: christinebrandbargain
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Handba...item3cb575493d 

Hi!
Seller wrote back that she's traveling but would send additional pics early next week, so will see if she follows through.  Will repost if I get the pics but while hopeful, it all feels a bit off...


----------



## mooping

Hi,Can you help me authenticate this valentino handbag
item:Valentino Garavani Rosso Nappa Leather Vertigo Hobo Bag
item number:290538128677
seller:yoogiscloset
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Garav...WH_Handbags&hash=item43a56c0525#ht_3026wt_905
Thank you


----------



## Nat

I'll move this thread to our new Valentino forum


----------



## mga13

Thanks Nat!


----------



## Mithril

mooping said:


> Hi,Can you help me authenticate this valentino handbag
> item:Valentino Garavani Rosso Nappa Leather Vertigo Hobo Bag
> item number:290538128677
> seller:yoogiscloset
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Garav...WH_Handbags&hash=item43a56c0525#ht_3026wt_905
> Thank you


 

Yoogiscloset is extremely reputable.  They have a 30 day return policy.  I have purchased Valentino from them before, the bag will be exactly as described.  The photos of course look authentic to me.


----------



## mga13

mooping said:


> Hi,Can you help me authenticate this valentino handbag
> item:Valentino Garavani Rosso Nappa Leather Vertigo Hobo Bag
> item number:290538128677
> seller:yoogiscloset
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Garav...WH_Handbags&hash=item43a56c0525#ht_3026wt_905
> Thank you



Hi mooping!
This Vertigo is authentic. Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## mooping

Thank you )


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good evening, expert.

I was so foolish to buy this Valentino without asking for your advice first.  I bought it with my I-pone, so, the pics were not as clear.  I received the bag today, and I am sure it is fake.  I asked the seller for a refund, but, I haven't heard from her yet.  She is however a seller with great feedbacks.  

Please help me to authenticate it.  Thank you so much.

Name:         NEW! Signature Valentino Garavani Red Patent Bag/Bow NR
Item #:       330533048414
Seller I.D.:   grandmasthings 
Link:           http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fdRGhhw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LabelLover81

These pics are a bit blurry and not close-up enough.  Can you post an upclose clear pic of the inside label, the outside Valentino plaque, and see if there is a serial number inside the inner zip pocket.  
Those serial numbers can be hard to find, but it should be there. MGA, am I missing anything?


----------



## mga13

Also clear pictures of the base and the front would be good.


----------



## tabolove26

LabelLover81 said:


> These pics are a bit blurry and not close-up enough. Can you post an upclose clear pic of the inside label, the outside Valentino plaque, and see if there is a serial number inside the inner zip pocket.
> Those serial numbers can be hard to find, but it should be there. MGA, am I missing anything?


 
Hello LavelLover81,

Thank you.  I finally got the seller to agree for return and refund.  I have already sent off the bag to post office.   
A fake bag gave me bad vibes, so, I want it to be gone.


----------



## LabelLover81

Good for you!  Feel free to have any future items authenticated here


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Ladies,

Good evening.  

I got my eyes on this bag, please help me to authenticate it.  I sure hope it is real.
Thank you in advance.

Item Name:    Auth Valentino Garvavni Large Nuage Bow Purse Hobo Bag
Item #:         300533935763
Seller I.D.:     oleung2010
Link:             http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300533935763&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LabelLover81

I think it looks good, but a picture of the bottom of the bag would help.  MGA, would this model have a serial number?  I'm thinking no, but can't be certain.


----------



## mga13

I think it would be wise to look for the serial number (if it's not there it's not a big deal-it is an old model-but just to make sure)


----------



## tabolove26

Hello LabelLover81 and mga13,

Thank you both.  I really appreciate your help.  I am going to ask seller for those pics now.


----------



## vesna

Hi dear girls, I MUST authenticate my Portero's bag, because I do not trust them. The bag looks good but so do the fakes I have seen  like this one:

http://www.buyahandbags.com/Valentino-Garavani-Maison-Vitello-Leather-Bag-Red.html

I will post batches of pics of various stuff, stitches, zippers which are the most puzzling YKK 

Please help me figure this one out 

here are stitches on oval handle leather supports, are they sloppy work or OK for valentino?


----------



## vesna

now dust bag (I saw old 2006, 2007 models made like this)


----------



## vesna

now front and back and bottom


----------



## vesna

now metal plaque and inner tag


----------



## vesna

now zipper pulls and heads

you can see engraving YKK here


----------



## vesna

some other stitches













NO SERIAL number of any kind anywhere, nor "made in" label anywhere

thanks a lot girls, any comment will be appreciated !!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Hi Vesna, This bag is old enough where it wouldn't have a serial number or "made in" label.  In fact, no Valentino bags say "Made in Italy" unfortunately 
However, I do believe this bag to be authentic.  Another thing to keep in mind is that sometimes websites that sell fake bags post pics of REAL bags, to comfort people, then send out fake ones once a purchase is made.
Let's wait for MGA to confirm, but I think you're good to go.  Congrats on your new beauty!!


----------



## LabelLover81

I take back what I said about the "Made in Italy".  It's on all Valentino bags (somehow I forgot!  I'm not a morning person, can't you tell?)

Your inside red tag has "Made in Italy" written perpendicular to the Valentino Garavani on the right hand side.  It's small, but it's there


----------



## vesna

LabelLover81 said:


> I take back what I said about the "Made in Italy". It's on all Valentino bags (somehow I forgot! I'm not a morning person, can't you tell?)
> 
> Your inside red tag has "Made in Italy" written perpendicular to the Valentino Garavani on the right hand side. It's small, but it's there


 

yes yes, Made in Italy is on the inner red label vertical. I saw that. Thanks a lot. 

I am still confussed about zippers, and I do remember another girl asking about it too (she saw her bag had YKK zippers) and no one could answer. 

I am not a mirning person at all , I ppsted pics at 2:00 a.m.


----------



## mga13

Hi vesna!

Your bag is authentic. About the zipper pull, old bags specially Maisons  may come with riri or ykk zippers. And as LL said, it is old enough to not have a code tag inside the inner pocket. I think your Maison is 2007 (maybe SS-first season). Don't worry about that, my Red Studded Satchel is FW2006 and it doesn't have the code tag either.


----------



## vesna

mga13 said:


> Hi vesna!
> 
> Your bag is authentic. About the zipper pull, old bags specially Maisons may come with riri or ykk zippers. And as LL said, it is old enough to not have a code tag inside the inner pocket. I think your Maison is 2007 (maybe SS-first season). Don't worry about that, my Red Studded Satchel is FW2006 and it doesn't have the code tag either.


 

OMG !!!!!!

Thanks you so much, I was breathing heavy last night taking photos until 2:00 a.m figuring out which setting is best for details. I am sooooooooo HAPPY  besides it was brand new !!!  

girls, this gang is one of a kind


----------



## Mithril

Dear Vesna, 

Now I am not as much of an expert as LL or Mga, but all details look authentic to me as well.  Heavy black even stitching everywhere and the Maison name plates only have one surrounding layer of black stitching instead of two like on many other models.  I have older bags 2005-6 that don't have serial #s and came with the canvas bag as well.  Congrats!!


----------



## vesna

Mithril said:


> Dear Vesna,
> 
> Now I am not as much of an expert as LL or Mga, but all details look authentic to me as well. Heavy black even stitching everywhere and the Maison name plates only have one surrounding layer of black stitching instead of two like on many other models. I have older bags 2005-6 that don't have serial #s and came with the canvas bag as well. Congrats!!


 
thanks so much Mithril , I appreciate all info ...happy this turned out great !

by the way your Valentinos are divine, beyond divne......also Miu Miu orange with new hardware is amazing !!!!!!!!!


----------



## nana2604

Hi Ladies, I am new to this thread. I need your help to authenticate these shoes. I have never seen this version, tried googling but nothing  came up either. The seller seems to have good reputation, but I just want to be sure. Thanks for your kind help in advance!

Item name: Valentino Big BOW PEEP TOE d'Orsay FLOWERS PUMPS
Item number: 170611484572
Seller: nycteaze
link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...84572&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1009wt_1139


----------



## Mithril

nana2604 said:


> Hi Ladies, I am new to this thread. I need your help to authenticate these shoes. I have never seen this version, tried googling but nothing  came up either. The seller seems to have good reputation, but I just want to be sure. Thanks for your kind help in advance!
> 
> Item name: Valentino Big BOW PEEP TOE d'Orsay FLOWERS PUMPS
> Item number: 170611484572
> Seller: nycteaze
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...84572&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1009wt_1139



Hi, I cannot find them on the Australia ebay site now.  Also, I was watching some shoes from this seller on the US site as well as a matching evening bag & they are both gone from all listings.  Thus, perhaps they were bought or something else happened.  Sorry I cannot help more.  Mithril


----------



## nana2604

Hi Mithril, Thanks for your reply. I just realized afterwards that they are all gone and the seller is no longer a registered user.


----------



## LabelLover81

^^  Not a good sign.  Probably best that you didn't get them anyway.


----------



## PinkTissue

I am so in love with the petale bags. Could someone please authenticate these bags for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...81934&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2502wt_1002

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360351241696&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380293723128&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LabelLover81

The first one is authentic.

The second and third look like they are just showing stock photos, but the bags pictured are authentic.

Here's an authentic bag that's a much better deal:

http://cgi.ebay.com/gorgeous-VALENT...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c3e57922#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## PinkTissue

Thanks. Let me mull over the choices. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mithril

Agree with LL.  I would add: I have bought from Ali-babe.  Excellent service, you will get the bag pictured which is pristine and authentic.  The second seller doesn't even show you more than one picture which is a stock picture could have been downloaded from anywhere.  You would need to make sure they send you lots of pictures of the actual bag you would be getting.  The third seller same thing & is in Germany.  Remember if you buy from overseas through ebay, you are responsible for any customs snafus etc.  

The bag LL showed you looks like a great deal.

Good luck!!!


----------



## PinkTissue

Thanks for the tip. I have learnt so much about Valentino at this forum. The bag LL showed me is really beautiful but I am so afraid of 'light' color bag after my disaster with a white leather bag (nice to look, nightmare to use). I really love the darker color bags from Valentino - Red is my fav followed by Emerald (although it would make the rose look like a BIG cabbage).


----------



## PinkTissue

I would appreciate if someone could authenticate for me. I thought denim is supposed to be blue? It looks like a light weight bag that could be used for work. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ory=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1370wt_922


----------



## LabelLover81

This bag is authentic.  The denim is blue, but it's a very dark blue.  I have this bag and I have to say it's probably my most used Valentino.


----------



## aeonat

need help to authenticate this one 

thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320669637452&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LabelLover81

^^Looks real, but the clincher would be a closeup of the inside label and the serial number in the inner zip pocket.


----------



## PinkTissue

Sorry that I kept asking for authentication. Could anyone authenticate this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Garav...012?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564322fd5c

This just came up in eBay. I am wondering how difficult is it to keep it 3D and not have a flat rose. Also, does it come in red? I love red but never seen this style in red. Thanks


----------



## LabelLover81

PinkTissue said:


> Sorry that I kept asking for authentication. Could anyone authenticate this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Garav...012?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564322fd5c
> 
> This just came up in eBay. I am wondering how difficult is it to keep it 3D and not have a flat rose. Also, does it come in red? I love red but never seen this style in red. Thanks



No problem!  Ask all you like, I'm glad we are here to help 
This bag is authentic.  I used to have this bag in this exact color, it was difficult to carry because the petals have a tendency to flop down, so you have to constantly arrange them if you want them to look like the pretty top picture.  
This bag does come in red.  There was a red one on eBay about two weeks ago.  If you really have your heart set on a red one, I would wait because it will most likely show up.  I believe MGA posted a picture of it in our Petale style reference thread.
Good luck!


----------



## PinkTissue

LabelLover81 said:


> No problem!  Ask all you like, I'm glad we are here to help
> This bag is authentic.  I used to have this bag in this exact color, it was difficult to carry because the petals have a tendency to flop down, so you have to constantly arrange them if you want them to look like the pretty top picture.
> This bag does come in red.  There was a red one on eBay about two weeks ago.  If you really have your heart set on a red one, I would wait because it will most likely show up.  I believe MGA posted a picture of it in our Petale style reference thread.
> Good luck!



Thanks for the tip of the flopping rose petals. It seemed a lot of trouble although it really looks pretty. I would need to think through this. Thanks!


----------



## mga13

I agree with LL about the authenticity and the floppy petals. I think the problem is that the leather is too soft, but it is a beautiful bag. Red ones are not that hard to find, one will come up for sure.


----------



## lucretias

Item name:valentino black lace bow bag
Item number:270721654870
Seller:kay1126 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Black...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0844a056


----------



## PinkTissue

Black Lace Bow Bag 

It is going to end soon

http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Black...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0844a056

I must be crazy to bid for bags when I am overseas and could only make payment when I reached home on Wednesday. But this seemed to be a great deal!


----------



## PinkTissue

lucretias said:


> Item name:valentino black lace bow bag
> Item number:270721654870
> Seller:kay1126
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Black...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0844a056



Great minds think alike


----------



## mga13

lucretias said:


> Item name:valentino black lace bow bag
> Item number:270721654870
> Seller:kay1126
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Black...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0844a056


 


PinkTissue said:


> Black Lace Bow Bag
> 
> It is going to end soon
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Black...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0844a056
> 
> I must be crazy to bid for bags when I am overseas and could only make payment when I reached home on Wednesday. But this seemed to be a great deal!



To authenticate this bag, please ask for good quality pictures of the base, the interior, the inner pocket zipper pull, the middle section zipper pull and the nameplate in the front. Also ask for a picture of the code tag that should be inside the inner pocket. It can be hard to find but it should be there.


----------



## LabelLover81

lucretias said:


> Item name:valentino black lace bow bag
> Item number:270721654870
> Seller:kay1126
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Black...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0844a056



Hi lucretias and PT!  Mga is right, but I am almost certain it's authetic


----------



## PinkTissue

I managed to contact the seller. She sent 2 more pics to me


----------



## LabelLover81

You all are good to go.  This bag is authentic.


----------



## Boalt

Hi ladies, 

I'm desperately looking for a grey bag, and I thought this Valentino was gorgeous. Will you please help me authenticate it? 

I have one question, so I hope you can clear it up for me. The stock picture doesn't look like the actual picture (e.g. the actual bag looks more like a shopper and the stock looks more like a larger tote). Do you think they are the same bag? If not, which one (e.g., shopper/tote) is the seller selling? 

Thanks in advance, 

Item: LEATHER PATELE ROSE BAG
Item number:140523530018
Seller:nena-1
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-GARAV...018?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b7dae722


----------



## LabelLover81

IT's authentic.  This is a trustworthy seller.  However, you are correct, the bags being carried by the actresses in the photos are a different model of the petale.  The seller is selling the bag in the pictures in the actual listing (the shopper version).  It's a very popular version of the petale that debuted last year (SS 2010).  I believe it retailed for $1,595.


----------



## Mithril

Agree with LL; authentic, Nena-1 is a trusted seller.  The bag being sold is the one with the floppy rose on the blond manikin.  The petals are meant to be floppy and soft; just depends if you like that style.


----------



## lucretias

did anyone here get the black lace bow bag? It went for a great price, but I am too poor to pay beyond 400 right now as it would have been bought on a whim!


----------



## saranga

hello, i'm not looking at anything on an auction site, but i was just wondering if this site carries authentic valentino sunglasses?

http://www.sunglassesfashion.com/valentino-sunglasses-5766-p-2182-cl-1.html

i asked this in a thread a few days ago and i was told to post in an authentication thread...  i would appreciate any help in advance! thank you!!


----------



## mga13

Hi saranga!
I don't know if this site sells authentic sunglasses. I guess it would be better to check the site's reputation. If the pictures they show are of the actual product you'd receive if you bought them then they are authentic but how one can be sure?



saranga said:


> hello, i'm not looking at anything on an auction site, but i was just wondering if this site carries authentic valentino sunglasses?
> 
> http://www.sunglassesfashion.com/valentino-sunglasses-5766-p-2182-cl-1.html
> 
> i asked this in a thread a few days ago and i was told to post in an authentication thread...  i would appreciate any help in advance! thank you!!


----------



## diordiva415

*Hello Valentino Experts...
can someone pls authenticate this gorgeous bag..anyone know the name of the style and what year is this collection? Thank you so much!
*

VALENTINO GARAVANI Red Flowers Leather Tote Bag
100% Authentic, Red Patent Leather
Seller: deemikhaylov2010 
Item no.: 280621340123

[URL="
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=2408&pictureid=75579"]http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=2408&pictureid=75579http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=2408&pictureid=75580
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=2408&pictureid=75578


----------



## mga13

Hi diordiva415!:

Sorry, but the bag is fake.


----------



## diordiva415

mga13 said:


> Hi diordiva415!:
> 
> Sorry, but the bag is fake.


Hi mga13, 
thank u for your reply...are you 100% sure? =(
Thank you.


----------



## LabelLover81

Yes, unfortunatley MGA is correct.  The bag is not authentic Valentino Garavani.  Sorry diordiva


----------



## mga13

diordiva415 said:


> Hi mga13,
> thank u for your reply...are you 100% sure? =(
> Thank you.


 
Yes, I'm a 100% sure it is fake. That's a fake model that appears from time to time at replica sites and ebay. Valentino hasn't made that bag.


----------



## diordiva415

mga13 said:


> Yes, I'm a 100% sure it is fake. That's a fake model that appears from time to time at replica sites and ebay. Valentino hasn't made that bag.


Thank You so much Ladies! LabelLover81 and mga13.
I have not seen that bag either that's why I had to check. 
Thanks again =)


----------



## Mithril

Absolutely agree with Mga & LabelLover-this is fake & made of plastic.


----------



## vlore

Hi ladies,

Can you look at my *Valentino Studded Maison*. I sent this bag to a consignment store in order to sell it and they told me they could not verify authenticity. I freaked, so I am now wondering. The leather is buttery-soft and imho there are no red flags. 
Your help is greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## vlore

cont...

here is the zipper



* the leather tag reads: BI-XAB860A


----------



## egglet

Ladies.. Need help authenticating this one! And also, I LOVE the colour of this maison but do you think the bag looks a little too "used"? 

Item name: Valentino Nude Maison
Item number: 120703732776
Seller: jennyscouturecloset
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-Nude-...H_Handbags&hash=item1c1a80cc28#ht_4715wt_1139


----------



## LabelLover81

vlore said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you look at my *Valentino Studded Maison*. I sent this bag to a consignment store in order to sell it and they told me they could not verify authenticity. I freaked, so I am now wondering. The leather is buttery-soft and imho there are no red flags.
> Your help is greatly appreciated! TIA!
> 
> View attachment 1366039
> 
> 
> View attachment 1366040
> 
> 
> View attachment 1366041
> 
> 
> View attachment 1366042
> 
> 
> View attachment 1366043



This bag is authentic.  They probably don't know enough about Valentino to authenticate.  However, in my opinion it is authentic.  MGA will give her second opinion and we'll know for sure.


----------



## LabelLover81

egglet said:


> Ladies.. Need help authenticating this one! And also, I LOVE the colour of this maison but do you think the bag looks a little too "used"?
> 
> Item name: Valentino Nude Maison
> Item number: 120703732776
> Seller: jennyscouturecloset
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-Nude-...H_Handbags&hash=item1c1a80cc28#ht_4715wt_1139



I think it's authentic.  Let's wait for MGA to give her opinion.  In terms of usage, I don't think it's too bad, but I think the price is too high for ANY used Maison.  I wouldn't pay more than $700.  But again, let's see what MGA has to say.


----------



## egglet

Thanks LL, I too think the price is way too high for a used maison but I'm afraid I won't find this colour again because I haven't seen very many of these around.. 

Do you think it will be hard to get hold of one in better condition or for a better price?


----------



## LabelLover81

This color was just re-released this past season.  I'm sure many more will turn up either on (Fe)eBay or on sale at NM, Nordstrom, Saks, etc.  Don't fret!

Here's a link to it at NM:  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000141cat000149cat000226cat7270737cat6410731


----------



## DD840

Item name: Valentino Collection Black Leather Evening Bag - Authen
Item number: 270677640119
Seller: piecebyepiece
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270677640119&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I`m assuming it`s vintage, the seller has a good rating but I thought I`d see if this one is familiar to anyone. Thanks! I`ll have to venture over to this forum more often, yay Valentino


----------



## LabelLover81

DD840 said:


> Item name: Valentino Collection Black Leather Evening Bag - Authen
> Item number: 270677640119
> Seller: piecebyepiece
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270677640119&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I`m assuming it`s vintage, the seller has a good rating but I thought I`d see if this one is familiar to anyone. Thanks! I`ll have to venture over to this forum more often, yay Valentino



Unfortunately, I do not know much about pre-2005 bags, and I know even less about pre-2000 bags which I think this is.  It seems to be authentic, and a quick check on tPF shows the seller sells other authentic items often.  Let's wait for MGA to give her opinion as well.


----------



## mga13

vlore said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you look at my *Valentino Studded Maison*. I sent this bag to a consignment store in order to sell it and they told me they could not verify authenticity. I freaked, so I am now wondering. The leather is buttery-soft and imho there are no red flags.
> Your help is greatly appreciated! TIA!


 
Hi vlore! Sorry for the late reply:
Your Studded Maison is authentic.


----------



## mga13

egglet said:


> Ladies.. Need help authenticating this one! And also, I LOVE the colour of this maison but do you think the bag looks a little too "used"?
> 
> Item name: Valentino Nude Maison
> Item number: 120703732776
> Seller: jennyscouturecloset
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-Nude-...H_Handbags&hash=item1c1a80cc28#ht_4715wt_1139


 
Hi egglet! Sorry for the late reply:
This Studded Maison is authentic.

The leather looks a bit "slouched" but it's not too bad. As LL said, this version was just re-released so maybe one in better condition will come up.


----------



## mga13

DD840 said:


> Item name: Valentino Collection Black Leather Evening Bag - Authen
> Item number: 270677640119
> Seller: piecebyepiece
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270677640119&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I`m assuming it`s vintage, the seller has a good rating but I thought I`d see if this one is familiar to anyone. Thanks! I`ll have to venture over to this forum more often, yay Valentino


 
Hi DD840!

This bag is authentic. It's vintage, maybe from the late 80's or early 90's.


----------



## DD840

Thanks a bunch mga13 and labellover81 

Wow, labellover, I joined tpf a month after you and I'm not quite at 500!


----------



## egglet

LL, mga thanks a bunch! I think I'm gonna hold out for a better one or hopefully it will go on sale


----------



## diordiva415

Hello Valentino Experts,

Can anyone please help me Authenticate this lovely Valentino clutch...Thanks so much.

-Jo


Item Name:Valentino Garavani Bow Clutch 

Item Number:110664502460

Seller ID:debiberyl3ty6

Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## LabelLover81

^^ Looks authentic.  I would like a picture of the inner label.   

*Note:*  MGA, when you authenticate, you have to search via the item number, the link doesn't work.


----------



## mga13

diordiva415 said:


> Hello Valentino Experts,
> 
> Can anyone please help me Authenticate this lovely Valentino clutch...Thanks so much.
> 
> -Jo
> 
> 
> Item Name:Valentino Garavani Bow Clutch
> 
> Item Number:110664502460
> 
> Seller ID:debiberyl3ty6
> 
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1156


 
I agree with LL, it looks good but a picture of the inner label would be needed. Also a picture of the code tag that should be somewhere inside the clutch.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good afternoon, experts.

Please help me to authenticate this bag.  Thank you.

Item Name:   VALENTINO AUTHENTIC BLACK NUAGE BOW HANDBAG LARGE HOBO
Item #:        260759977579
Seller I.D.:    iamacountrymouse
Link:            http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-AUTHE...579?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb6817e6b


----------



## LabelLover81

tabolove26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Good afternoon, experts.
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag.  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:   VALENTINO AUTHENTIC BLACK NUAGE BOW HANDBAG LARGE HOBO
> Item #:        260759977579
> Seller I.D.:    iamacountrymouse
> Link:            http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-AUTHE...579?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb6817e6b




Looks good, but would like to see a picture of the inside serial number (inside the inner zip pocket)  MGA, am I missing anything?


----------



## tabolove26

LabelLover81 said:


> Looks good, but would like to see a picture of the inside serial number (inside the inner zip pocket) MGA, am I missing anything?


 
Hello LabelLover81,

Thank you.  I will ask her to send me the pic.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Looks good, but would like to see a picture of the inside serial number (inside the inner zip pocket) MGA, am I missing anything?


 
I agree, it looks good but the serial number is needed.


----------



## tabolove26

LabelLover81 said:


> Looks good, but would like to see a picture of the inside serial number (inside the inner zip pocket) MGA, am I missing anything?


Hello LabelLover81,

May I ask you something?  Is this bag not supposed to have the inner cell phone pocket and key pocket?  I remembered the smaller version of this bag does.  I asked the seller, she said this bag doesn't have those 2 pockets.  

Is that right?

Thank you.


----------



## LabelLover81

My large nuage does not have the two small inside pockets, only the large zip pocket.  It depends on when the bag was made.  I believe the older large Nuages have three interior pockets (not including the middle zip section) while the newer ones only have the side zip and the middle zip.  MGA, do you agree/disagree?


----------



## mga13

It depends on when the bag was made. Sometimes they make them with more pockets, sometimes they make them only with a wall zipper pocket and the zipped mid section. Since the Nuage is part of the permanent collection, it's hard to track it down correctly. You can buy two Nuages in the exact same color, size and material at the same time and one might come with more pockets than the other. Usually, Large Coated Canvas Nuages only have the mid zipped section and a wall zipper pocket, but not always.

Mine has one wall zipper pocket and the zipped mid section only.


----------



## PinkTissue

I went back to office after lunch limping with my hair sticking all over. My boss thought I have fought a war and returned to the office victorious. Yes! I grab the last pair of Dior sunglasses at more than 50%  off for my mum. She would look so chic with the Dior sunglasses!!!

So I am not feeling too guilty as I am 'considering' this histoire bag. I saw an advertisement at a local website. I asked for more photos because the photos shown there were stock photos taken from an ebay shop which was identified earlier in this forum to sell replica Valentinos. It is to my surprise that the seller sent me more photos of the bag. She is asking for around US$1200 which I think it is expensive. And a gold bag is hard to pull off. Is this genuine?


----------



## PinkTissue

Five more photos


----------



## LabelLover81

Looks good so far.  In addition, you might want to ask Mithril because she has this exact bag.


----------



## pmburk

Item name: Valentino Histoire
Item number: N/A (Craigslist)
Seller: N/A (Craigslist)
link: http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/clo/2284973969.html


----------



## LabelLover81

pmburk said:


> Item name: Valentino Histoire
> Item number: N/A (Craigslist)
> Seller: N/A (Craigslist)
> link: http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/clo/2284973969.html



I'd like to see a clear and close up picture of the outside plaque, the inside label, and the back of the bag.


----------



## tabolove26

LabelLover81 said:


> My large nuage does not have the two small inside pockets, only the large zip pocket.  It depends on when the bag was made.  I believe the older large Nuages have three interior pockets (not including the middle zip section) while the newer ones only have the side zip and the middle zip.  MGA, do you agree/disagree?



Hello LabelLover81 and MGA,

Thank you both for the information, I really appreciate it.  It's good to know that the bag is authentic and newer.  I hope i will be lucky to win.


----------



## diordiva415

mga13 said:


> I agree with LL, it looks good but a picture of the inner label would be needed. Also a picture of the code tag that should be somewhere inside the clutch.


Thank You! I just purchased it, ill send more pics when I get it..Thank You!


----------



## putri duyung

Hi, I'm not sure if I post in the right place. I need help to authenticate this valentino's shoes. Could anyone helps me? or should I post it in different thread? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110667148426#ht_7874wt_907

and this one

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...313874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

thanks in advance


----------



## Mithril

putri duyung said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if I post in the right place. I need help to authenticate this valentino's shoes. Could anyone helps me? or should I post it in different thread?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110667148426#ht_7874wt_907
> 
> and this one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...313874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> thanks in advance


 
Hi Putri Duyung,

Well, first shoes were authentic but item ended.  Second one the Rockstud D'Orsay: picture looks authentic but is of one shot of one shoe.  I would recommend you ask for lots more pictures of both shoes, multiple views to make sure condition is OK.

Good luck!  Mithril


----------



## PurseForumandMe

Hi,
I'm new to this forum and am glad I found it.  
Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
Thanks much!

Item name: Unknown
Item number:  140528985182
Seller: bjboo11 - only has 6 feedbacks
Ebay:  http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-V...182?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b82e245e


----------



## PurseForumandMe

And this one please...  Thanks again!

Item name: Valentino Catch
Item number: 400204727214
Seller: tamparobin - almost 25K feedbacks
Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400204727214&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LabelLover81

PurseForumandMe said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this forum and am glad I found it.
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> Thanks much!
> 
> Item name: Unknown
> Item number:  140528985182
> Seller: bjboo11 - only has 6 feedbacks
> Ebay:  http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-V...182?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b82e245e



This bag is authentic and absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LabelLover81

PurseForumandMe said:


> And this one please...  Thanks again!
> 
> Item name: Valentino Catch
> Item number: 400204727214
> Seller: tamparobin - almost 25K feedbacks
> Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400204727214&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



This beauty is authentic


----------



## putri duyung

Mithril said:


> Hi Putri Duyung,
> 
> Well, first shoes were authentic but item ended.  Second one the Rockstud D'Orsay: picture looks authentic but is of one shot of one shoe.  I would recommend you ask for lots more pictures of both shoes, multiple views to make sure condition is OK.
> 
> Good luck!  Mithril



Hi, Thanks for your help!  Actually I've bought the first one. I couldn't help myself because I think it's pretty and submit my offer. It was accepted. now I know it's surely authentic, my happiness is just doubled!


----------



## PurseForumandMe

LabelLover81,
You rock!!!  
Thanks!


----------



## Mithril

Dear PurseForumandMe,  Agree with LabelLover81 both catches look authentic and beautiful.  One tip: if a seller has few feedbacks, I always email a question or two & ask for more pics.  For example, the brown catch there are no pics of the inside of the bag or closeups of the gold bottom protectors which should have the Valentino V on them.  If the seller doesn't reply appropriately to the email, then I do not buy from them.  

Good luck!

Mithril


----------



## PurseForumandMe

Hi Mirthil,
Thank you very much for the tip!
This forum has been really, really helpful.  I'm so glad I found this.
It's my first attempt to buy and won a Valentino.  I can't afford a full price though so I'm hoping to get it through Ebay.  
Thanks much!


----------



## PinkTissue

I love this bag! Please help me to authenticate. Just saw this listing which is ending soon.

http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-GLAM-...393?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0f88b301


----------



## LabelLover81

PinkTissue said:


> I love this bag! Please help me to authenticate. Just saw this listing which is ending soon.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-GLAM-...393?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0f88b301



A picture of the inside serial number would clinch it, but I'm 99.9% sure it's authentic :d


----------



## MarinaG

Please help me authenticate this coin purse

Thanks


----------



## LabelLover81

MarinaG said:


> Please help me authenticate this coin purse
> 
> Thanks




Can you show us some pics of the inside label and the underside of the coin purse please?


----------



## MarinaG

LabelLover81 said:


> Can you show us some pics of the inside label and the underside of the coin purse please?


 I asked for more pics and seller  replied  she doesn't have this purse with her... so i guess i won't see any additional photos 
I'm at a loss... how do you think... is it worth trying?

i'm new to Valentino brand, so your help is very much appreciated


----------



## LabelLover81

MarinaG said:


> I asked for more pics and seller  replied  she doesn't have this purse with her... so i guess i won't see any additional photos
> I'm at a loss... how do you think... is it worth trying?
> 
> i'm new to Valentino brand, so your help is very much appreciated



I honestly can't give you an opinion.  If it were me, I wouldn't purchase.  Another coin purse will come along and you'll be happier knowing it's authentic.


----------



## PinkTissue

I am a bad girl. Love this bag. Is this authenticate?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rare-VALENTIN...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2562e8fa97


----------



## PinkTissue

Oh, this color is so yummy. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Desig...69?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f09113ba1


----------



## PinkTissue

One last one to authenticate. I promise 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-VALENTINO-R...954?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a650c9a72


----------



## LabelLover81

PinkTissue said:


> I am a bad girl. Love this bag. Is this authenticate?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rare-VALENTIN...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2562e8fa97



Authentic


----------



## LabelLover81

PinkTissue said:


> Oh, this color is so yummy.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Desig...69?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f09113ba1



Looks good, I would like MGA's opinion to be sure.


----------



## LabelLover81

PinkTissue said:


> One last one to authenticate. I promise
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-VALENTINO-R...954?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a650c9a72



Authentic


----------



## mga13

PinkTissue said:


> Oh, this color is so yummy.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Desig...69?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f09113ba1


 
Authentic.


----------



## egglet

PinkTissue said:


> Oh, this color is so yummy.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Desig...69?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f09113ba1



pinktissue pleease get it! this is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## PinkTissue

egglet said:


> pinktissue pleease get it! this is sooo gorgeous!



I am supposed to be on a ban (looking left and right - mum is staring at me right NOW!)!!!


----------



## diordiva415

mga13 said:


> I agree with LL, it looks good but a picture of the inner label would be needed. Also a picture of the code tag that should be somewhere inside the clutch.



hello valentino experts,
here are the links for additional pictures..thank u again!

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7993


----------



## LabelLover81

diordiva415 said:


> hello valentino experts,
> here are the links for additional pictures..thank u again!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7993



Authentic!  Congrats on the beautiful purchase!


----------



## PinkTissue

Can someone help to authenticate this? Such a nice shade. Naughty, naughty girl...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-petal...224?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2562fc4a58


----------



## LabelLover81

PinkTissue said:


> Can someone help to authenticate this? Such a nice shade. Naughty, naughty girl...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-petal...224?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2562fc4a58



Wow!  That is a gorgeous color, one I've never seen before.  And it is authentic!


----------



## PinkTissue

LabelLover81 said:


> Wow!  That is a gorgeous color, one I've never seen before.  And it is authentic!



Thank you! For once, the postage works in MY favor. I paid an arm and leg for items that were from US. Mwahahaha....now bidders from the US would need to think twice because postage is going to be expensive.

Maybe...just  maybe....and I have a Valentino Lavender wallet to match it.


----------



## krambear

Hi! This is my second post here, so I hope you ladies don't mind my picking your brains a bit.  This bag-- is it authentic? It has a little leather tag with a serial number on it, but I can't find anywhere inside where it says that it's made in Italy. Do Valentino's bags usually have that? Also, is it common for white leather to turn yellow fairly quickly? 

Thank you for any help you can give me. I really love this bag.. I just hope I'm not loving a fake!


----------



## LabelLover81

krambear said:


> Hi! This is my second post here, so I hope you ladies don't mind my picking your brains a bit.  This bag-- is it authentic? It has a little leather tag with a serial number on it, but I can't find anywhere inside where it says that it's made in Italy. Do Valentino's bags usually have that? Also, is it common for white leather to turn yellow fairly quickly?
> 
> Thank you for any help you can give me. I really love this bag.. I just hope I'm not loving a fake!



We don't mind.. you can post as many times as you like!  Do you have this bag already?  If so, could you post a picture of the serial number?  It looks okay in the eBay ad, but the serial number a a picture of the inside red tag up closes would help clinch it.

 To answer your other questions, it should say "Made in Italy" on the inside red tag perpendicular and to the right of the "Valentino Garavani".  Also, the yellowing is due to the bag not being stored properly or being under bright lights.  Unfortunately it is irreversible.


----------



## PurseForumandMe

Hello...
May I ask for your expertise on authenticating this bag?  I really like it but not sure if it's authentic because the inside tag doesn't say "Made in Italy".
Thanks!

Item Title:  Valentino Black Fur Feather Evening Bag Handbag Purse
Item Number:  180652226599
Seller:  shopitbeverlyhills

Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180652226599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LabelLover81

PurseForumandMe said:


> Hello...
> May I ask for your expertise on authenticating this bag?  I really like it but not sure if it's authentic because the inside tag doesn't say "Made in Italy".
> Thanks!
> 
> Item Title:  Valentino Black Fur Feather Evening Bag Handbag Purse
> Item Number:  180652226599
> Seller:  shopitbeverlyhills
> 
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180652226599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



It does say it, but it's in red thread so it's difficult to see.  This bag looks good to me, but I would like MGA's opinion as well.


----------



## PurseForumandMe

LabelLover81 said:


> It does say it, but it's in red thread so it's difficult to see.  This bag looks good to me, but I would like MGA's opinion as well.


Great!  I hope I win this one.  Been wanting to own a Valentino bag.  The first few attempts I did, which I had auhtenticated first here as well, I lost the bidding.  :cry:  So I hope I get lucky this time.
Thank you very much again!


----------



## mga13

PurseForumandMe said:


> Hello...
> May I ask for your expertise on authenticating this bag? I really like it but not sure if it's authentic because the inside tag doesn't say "Made in Italy".
> Thanks!
> 
> Item Title: Valentino Black Fur Feather Evening Bag Handbag Purse
> Item Number: 180652226599
> Seller: shopitbeverlyhills
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180652226599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
It's authentic .


----------



## ciaobella72

Good morning authenticators!! Please authenticate when you have a moment. I have been eyeing this style for awhile!

Name: Garavani Rose Petale Handbag
Seller ID: juda137
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-VALEN...622?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3366dc294e

TIA!


----------



## ciaobella72

And 2 more... 
Name: Garavani Rose Petale Handbag
Seller ID:3662marina
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390306516218&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI

Name: Garavani Rose Petale Handbag
Seller ID:riches_from_my_closet
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260768310850&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


TIA!


----------



## PurseForumandMe

mga13 said:


> It's authentic .


I unfortunately not able to bid because I have to go somewhere and miscalculated my time away from my computer.   
oh well.  Not meant to be.  I'll try again next time.
Thank you very much!  
:tpfrox:


----------



## LabelLover81

ciaobella72 said:


> Good morning authenticators!! Please authenticate when you have a moment. I have been eyeing this style for awhile!
> 
> Name: Garavani Rose Petale Handbag
> Seller ID: juda137
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-VALEN...622?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3366dc294e
> 
> TIA!



Authentic.  And I might add this seller is super sweet.  I have bought from her in the past and she's incredibly accommodating and very nice.


----------



## LabelLover81

PurseForumandMe said:


> I unfortunately not able to bid because I have to go somewhere and miscalculated my time away from my computer.
> oh well.  Not meant to be.  I'll try again next time.
> Thank you very much!
> :tpfrox:



Better luck next time!


----------



## LabelLover81

ciaobella72 said:


> And 2 more...
> Name: Garavani Rose Petale Handbag
> Seller ID:3662marina
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390306516218&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI
> 
> Name: Garavani Rose Petale Handbag
> Seller ID:riches_from_my_closet
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260768310850&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> TIA!



Both are authentic


----------



## Mithril

ciaobella72 said:


> Good morning authenticators!! Please authenticate when you have a moment. I have been eyeing this style for awhile!
> 
> Name: Garavani Rose Petale Handbag
> Seller ID: juda137
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-VALEN...622?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3366dc294e
> 
> TIA!


 

Looks good to me.  Happy bidding!


----------



## Mithril

ciaobella72 said:


> And 2 more...
> Name: Garavani Rose Petale Handbag
> Seller ID:3662marina
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390306516218&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI
> 
> Name: Garavani Rose Petale Handbag
> Seller ID:riches_from_my_closet
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260768310850&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> TIA!


 
Agree with LabelLover, these look good too.


----------



## ciaobella72

Thank you so much Mithril and LabelLover!



Mithril said:


> Agree with LabelLover, these look good too.


----------



## shopaholic.10

Hello Ladies, So I found the rock stud on ebay not in black which I prefer but maybe thats a good thing. The seller has only 1 rating so I need your experienced eyes to tell me if this looks authentic to you... 

Item name: Valentino Rock Stud 
Item number: 110676378168
Seller: ramonstoreforcheap
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110676378168&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Fingers crossed!


----------



## egglet

shopaholic.10 said:


> Hello Ladies, So I found the rock stud on ebay not in black which I prefer but maybe thats a good thing. The seller has only 1 rating so I need your experienced eyes to tell me if this looks authentic to you...
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rock Stud
> Item number: 110676378168
> Seller: ramonstoreforcheap
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110676378168&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Fingers crossed!



I was just looking at the same listing shopaholic.. Looks authentic to me but let's wait and see what mga & LL have to say


----------



## shopaholic.10

egglet said:


> I was just looking at the same listing shopaholic.. Looks authentic to me but let's wait and see what mga & LL have to say


 

Anxiously waiting.... :wondering


----------



## mga13

shopaholic.10 said:


> Hello Ladies, So I found the rock stud on ebay not in black which I prefer but maybe thats a good thing. The seller has only 1 rating so I need your experienced eyes to tell me if this looks authentic to you...
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rock Stud
> Item number: 110676378168
> Seller: ramonstoreforcheap
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110676378168&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Fingers crossed!


 
The bag is authentic. Good luck!


----------



## diordiva415

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic!  Congrats on the beautiful purchase!



Thank You LabelLover81! =)


----------



## krambear

LabelLover81 said:


> We don't mind.. you can post as many times as you like!  Do you have this bag already?  If so, could you post a picture of the serial number?  It looks okay in the eBay ad, but the serial number a a picture of the inside red tag up closes would help clinch it.
> 
> To answer your other questions, it should say "Made in Italy" on the inside red tag perpendicular and to the right of the "Valentino Garavani".  Also, the yellowing is due to the bag not being stored properly or being under bright lights.  Unfortunately it is irreversible.



Thank you! Here are pictures, hopefully they're not too big. *fingers crossed*


----------



## shopaholic.10

mga13 said:


> The bag is authentic. Good luck!


 

Yaaay!! thx mga!


----------



## mga13

krambear said:


> Thank you! Here are pictures, hopefully they're not too big. *fingers crossed*


 
Authentic.


----------



## krambear

mga13 said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## SaksChanel

Hi,

Can you please help authenticate??

Item name: VALENTINO Patent Leather Bow Beige Purse Bag Hobo
Item number: 330556082786
Seller: xelao5
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330556082786&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
Comments: Does anyone know the style name of this bag?

Thanks!


----------



## mga13

SaksChanel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate??
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO Patent Leather Bow Beige Purse Bag Hobo
> Item number: 330556082786
> Seller: xelao5
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330556082786&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> Comments: Does anyone know the style name of this bag?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Authentic. The name of the bag is Ville Satchel.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello experts,

Good afternoon.  I like to buy this color which is not in store anymore, at least not in the Nordstrom near me.  

Please help me to authenticate.  Thank you.

Item Name:  Valentino Garavani Lilac Nuage Hobo Patent Bow Bag
Item #:       120714590798
Seller I.D.:   kpxjuno07 
Link:           http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Garav...798?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1b267a4e


----------



## mga13

tabolove26 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Good afternoon.  I like to buy this color which is not in store anymore, at least not in the Nordstrom near me.
> 
> Please help me to authenticate.  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:  Valentino Garavani Lilac Nuage Hobo Patent Bow Bag
> Item #:       120714590798
> Seller I.D.:   kpxjuno07
> Link:           http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Garav...798?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1b267a4e



Hi!
The bag seems authentic, but please ask the seller for a picture of the small code tag that is inside the inner zip pocket. It can be hard to find but it should be there.


----------



## tabolove26

mga13 said:


> Hi!
> The bag seems authentic, but please ask the seller for a picture of the small code tag that is inside the inner zip pocket. It can be hard to find but it should be there.


 
Hello mga13,

Thank you.  I will ask her now.

J.


----------



## Hexakitty

Please authenticate this Valentino Histoire bag:

Item name: Valentino Histoire bag in red
Item number: 250809054104
Seller: consigned2sell 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


Many thanks!


----------



## mga13

Hexakitty said:


> Please authenticate this Valentino Histoire bag:
> 
> Item name: Valentino Histoire bag in red
> Item number: 250809054104
> Seller: consigned2sell
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> 
> Many thanks!


 
Hi Hexakitty!
The bag is authentic.


----------



## sassy702

Hi I purchased these from a local consignment store can you please tell me if you think they are authentic...they look good to me but just want to make sure. Thanks!!


http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/...ntino heels/


----------



## mga13

sassy702 said:


> Hi I purchased these from a local consignment store can you please tell me if you think they are authentic...they look good to me but just want to make sure. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/...ntino heels/


 
Hi sassy702:
The link doesn't work for me, it takes me to Photobucket's main page.


----------



## sassy702

Ok hopefully this works...



http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/Valentino heels/

Thanks



mga13 said:


> Hi sassy702:
> The link doesn't work for me, it takes me to Photobucket's main page.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Ladies,

Good afernoon.

I am really liking this bag, but, due to its price, I truly wonder if it could be real.  Please help me to authenticate this one.

Thank you.

Item Name:   NEW-AUTHENTIC-VALENTINO-JEWELD-BROWN-HAND-BAG
Item #:        140540632878
Seller I.D.:    bjboo11 
Item Link:     http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-V...878?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b8dfdf2e


----------



## tabolove26

Hello  Ladies,

Good afternoon, again.

Please also help me to authenticate this one.  Thank you.

Item name:     Valentino-Nappa-Black-Leather-Braided-Purse-Bag
Item #:          180660942467
Seller I.D.:      jessicagoogly 
Link:              http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Nappa...467?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a103b3683


----------



## LabelLover81

It's real.  Great deal!



tabolove26 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Good afernoon.
> 
> I am really liking this bag, but, due to its price, I truly wonder if it could be real.  Please help me to authenticate this one.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:   NEW-AUTHENTIC-VALENTINO-JEWELD-BROWN-HAND-BAG
> Item #:        140540632878
> Seller I.D.:    bjboo11
> Item Link:     http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-V...878?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b8dfdf2e


----------



## LabelLover81

Looks Authentic, but I would like a more clear picture of the inside label to be sure.



tabolove26 said:


> Hello  Ladies,
> 
> Good afternoon, again.
> 
> Please also help me to authenticate this one.  Thank you.
> 
> Item name:     Valentino-Nappa-Black-Leather-Braided-Purse-Bag
> Item #:          180660942467
> Seller I.D.:      jessicagoogly
> Link:              http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Nappa...467?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a103b3683


----------



## Petra K.

Hello dear ladies and gentlemen,

I recently came upon this. Is this Valentino at all? The logo seems very odd...

http://i51.tinypic.com/2gvjxx1.jpg
http://i53.tinypic.com/b4u4g4.jpg
http://i52.tinypic.com/2j61l3c.jpg

Is this a real Valentino purse? What about the logo?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## LabelLover81

Petra K. said:


> Hello dear ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> I recently came upon this. Is this Valentino at all? The logo seems very odd...
> 
> http://i51.tinypic.com/2gvjxx1.jpg
> http://i53.tinypic.com/b4u4g4.jpg
> http://i52.tinypic.com/2j61l3c.jpg
> 
> Is this a real Valentino purse? What about the logo?
> Thank you in advance!



I do not believe that is Valentino Garavani.  MGA may be able to provide more details.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> I do not believe that is Valentino Garavani.  MGA may be able to provide more details.



This is from other designer, like Mario Valentino or Valentino Orlandi, but is not Valentino Garavani.


----------



## tanya t

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...17237&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1906wt_1398

hey guys! can u check this one out for me???? thanks!


----------



## mga13

tanya t said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...17237&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1906wt_1398
> 
> hey guys! can u check this one out for me???? thanks!


 
Hi tanya!
Looks authentic. But just to make sure, please ask the seller for a picture of the code tag that should be inside the inner zip pocket, it can be hard to find but it should be there.


----------



## Petra K.

mga13 said:


> This is from other designer, like Mario Valentino or Valentino Orlandi, but is not Valentino Garavani.



Thank you, I appreciate your help


----------



## tanya t

mga13 said:


> Hi tanya!
> Looks authentic. But just to make sure, please ask the seller for a picture of the code tag that should be inside the inner zip pocket, it can be hard to find but it should be there.




will do...thanks!


----------



## Hexakitty

Hi ladies,

Could you please autenticate this Valentino Histoire for me?  What do you think the chances are that the bag will clean up as the seller states?

Thanks!

Shawna

Item name: Valentino Histoire black patent leather bag
Item #: 360329787368
Seller I.D.: celebrityowned
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360329787368


----------



## LizEAE

Would you lovely ladies authenticate this bag?

Item Name: NWT VALENTINO FUCHSIA PINK LARGE NUAGE BOW HOBO BAG
Item number:  140543575380
Seller ID: tambaytoo    
URL:    http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140543575380&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## LabelLover81

Authentic.



LizEAE said:


> Would you lovely ladies authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: NWT VALENTINO FUCHSIA PINK LARGE NUAGE BOW HOBO BAG
> Item number:  140543575380
> Seller ID: tambaytoo
> URL:    http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140543575380&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## LabelLover81

Looks okay to me.  Would like MGA's confirmation to be sure.  As for the stains, they may or may not come out.  That patent leather can be very tricky with some types of marks.  If it's under the patent, then it won't come out.  If it's on top of the patent, and just a smudge or something from daily use, it would wipe clean.  My question is, if it's the latter, why wouldn't the seller clean it himself before listing the item.  KWIM?



Hexakitty said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please autenticate this Valentino Histoire for me?  What do you think the chances are that the bag will clean up as the seller states?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Shawna
> 
> Item name: Valentino Histoire black patent leather bag
> Item #: 360329787368
> Seller I.D.: celebrityowned
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360329787368


----------



## mga13

It's authentic. Maybe from the first season. About the stains, I agree with LL: if the stains are over the coating you'll be able to clean it, but if the stains are under the coating, forget it.

I'd be more worried about scratches under the dirt, because you won't be able to see those until you clean it.



Hexakitty said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please autenticate this Valentino Histoire for me? What do you think the chances are that the bag will clean up as the seller states?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Shawna
> 
> Item name: Valentino Histoire black patent leather bag
> Item #: 360329787368
> Seller I.D.: celebrityowned
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360329787368


----------



## Hexakitty

I have another one for you, ladies.  Please authenticate when you have the chance.

Item name: Valentino Histoire black patent leather bag
Item #: 290564016663
Seller I.D.: shopee888
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290564016663

Thanks!

Shawna

P.S.  Is the patent leather supposed to slouch like that?  I'm wondering if I'm being too picky for a pre-owned bag.


----------



## LabelLover81

Looks good to me, but I always like MGA's opinion on Histoires.  They are tricky!  The patent is "slouching" because there's absolutely nothing in the bag.  It probably won't stand up on it's own perfect straight.  I think it looks good for being pre-owned.  Looks like the plastic covering was even kept on the namplate.  That's always a bonus!  Again, I would like MGA's opinion on the quality though.  



Hexakitty said:


> I have another one for you, ladies.  Please authenticate when you have the chance.
> 
> Item name: Valentino Histoire black patent leather bag
> Item #: 290564016663
> Seller I.D.: shopee888
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290564016663
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Shawna
> 
> P.S.  Is the patent leather supposed to slouch like that?  I'm wondering if I'm being too picky for a pre-owned bag.


----------



## MJDaisy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Purpl...WH_Handbags&hash=item5197a7bacb#ht_4939wt_907


Please authenticate


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Looks good to me, but I always like MGA's opinion on Histoires. They are tricky! The patent is "slouching" because there's absolutely nothing in the bag. It probably won't stand up on it's own perfect straight. I think it looks good for being pre-owned. Looks like the plastic covering was even kept on the namplate. That's always a bonus! Again, I would like MGA's opinion on the quality though.


 
It's authentic, from around FW2007-SS2008. Histoires always slouch when they are empty, I recommend keeping Histoires stuffed most of the time because that helps to keep the leather in good condition. It may have some minor surface scratches but nothing to worry about, the patent looks fine.


----------



## mga13

MJDaisy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Purpl...WH_Handbags&hash=item5197a7bacb#ht_4939wt_907
> 
> 
> Please authenticate


 
Hi MJDaisy!
Please ask the seller for a better picture of the back, and a picture of the code tag that should be sewn inside the inner zip pocket, it can be hard to find but it should be there.


----------



## MJDaisy

mga13 said:


> Hi MJDaisy!
> Please ask the seller for a better picture of the back, and a picture of the code tag that should be sewn inside the inner zip pocket, it can be hard to find but it should be there.



thanks mga! i wrote her, i hope she writes back soon! i'll be back with pics if i get them


----------



## MJDaisy

mga13 said:


> Hi MJDaisy!
> Please ask the seller for a better picture of the back, and a picture of the code tag that should be sewn inside the inner zip pocket, it can be hard to find but it should be there.



"Dear ____,

Hello, 100% authentic. Guarantee. Purchased in Valentino boutique. Thanks for being interested.

- fashionandu"



that was her response to my question for more photos...is that sketchy?


----------



## mga13

MJDaisy said:


> "Dear ____,
> 
> Hello, 100% authentic. Guarantee. Purchased in Valentino boutique. Thanks for being interested.
> 
> - fashionandu"
> 
> 
> 
> that was her response to my question for more photos...is that sketchy?


 
The seller's response was a bit... off. I'd like to see what LL thinks about this one, but to tell you the truth, it seems sketchy to me.


----------



## LabelLover81

I agree with MGA.  I am a seller on eBay, and if a buyer wants additional pics, I'm always happy to supply them because I have no doubts about my merchandise.  
The bag could be authentic, however,  the fact that they are not willing to provide additional info would make me very uncomfortable.  Don't worry, Histoires are one of the most common bags on eBay.  If you decide to pass on this one, there will be plenty of others.


----------



## MJDaisy

Thanks ladies! I did decide to pass! Buying a fake for that kind of money would be heartbreaking. Thank you!!


----------



## Hexakitty

mga13 said:


> It's authentic, from around FW2007-SS2008. Histoires always slouch when they are empty, I recommend keeping Histoires stuffed most of the time because that helps to keep the leather in good condition. It may have some minor surface scratches but nothing to worry about, the patent looks fine.


 
You ladies are awesome!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mithril

MJDaisy said:


> Thanks ladies! I did decide to pass! Buying a fake for that kind of money would be heartbreaking. Thank you!!




Hi,

This bag has been on Ebay a while.  I too emailed the seller for more pics & got no response & decided no way.  I agree with the others: pics were not good enough & any seller worth your money will be willing to post enough pics to satisfy you.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good afternoon.

Please help me to authenticate this bag.  I am in much need of a light weight yet large size bag.

Thank you.

Item Name:  NWT VALENTINO NAPPA LEATHER BOW XLARGE BAG $1295

Item #:       270749898358
Seller I.D.:   7tony7tiger7 
Item Link:    http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270749898358&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LabelLover81

Authentic.  This seller is reputable.  Good luck!!!



tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good afternoon.
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag.  I am in much need of a light weight yet large size bag.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:  NWT VALENTINO NAPPA LEATHER BOW XLARGE BAG $1295
> 
> Item #:       270749898358
> Seller I.D.:   7tony7tiger7
> Item Link:    http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270749898358&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## tabolove26

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic. This seller is reputable. Good luck!!!


 
Hello LabelLover81

Good afternoon.  Thank you so much.  I hope I am lucky to win it.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello LabelLover81,

Good afternoon, again.

Thank you for looking into the bag listed above for me.  I also have my eyes on a black bag listed by the same seller.  I just want to be careful, so, I would like you opinion again.  I got burned on Ebay before, so, I rather be safe then sorry.  Thank you so much for your time.

Item Name:  NEW-VALENTINO-LEATHER-HANDBAG
Item #         280677544377
Seller I.D.     7tony7tiger7
Link:           http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-VALENTINO-L...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4159af71b9


----------



## tabolove26

Hello LabelLover81,

May I ask you for your opinion?  Which bag do you like more?  I can't decide between the 2, they are so different.

Thank you.

J.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello, Experts,

Good afternoon.

I found a seller who has two of the Valentino bags on listing.  I love both bags.  Please help me to authenciate them.  Thank you.

Bag 1:
Item Name: Valentino Handbag
Item #       300557631459
Seller I.D.   llamas23 
Link:          http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300557631459

Bag 2:

Item Name: Valentino-Handbag-
Item #:      300557630710
Seller I.D.:  llamas23 
Link:          http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Handbag-/300557630710?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45faa17cf6

Thank you.


----------



## LabelLover81

Authentic.  As for my opinion on which I like better, I would go with the 360.  But I know others would choose the black.   I like shoulder bags though and that would be my main reason for choosing the 360.  Some are frustrated because it lacks structure and items tend to fall to the the bottom and stay unorganized.  But again, I would always choose a shoulder bag over a satchel.  MGA, the black one doesn't have a long enough shoulder drop to be a shoulder bag, correct?



tabolove26 said:


> Hello LabelLover81,
> 
> Good afternoon, again.
> 
> Thank you for looking into the bag listed above for me.  I also have my eyes on a black bag listed by the same seller.  I just want to be careful, so, I would like you opinion again.  I got burned on Ebay before, so, I rather be safe then sorry.  Thank you so much for your time.
> 
> Item Name:  NEW-VALENTINO-LEATHER-HANDBAG
> Item #         280677544377
> Seller I.D.     7tony7tiger7
> Link:           http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-VALENTINO-L...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4159af71b9


----------



## LabelLover81

Both look good so far, but I would like to see close up pics of the inside label along with a better close up pic of the back of the Histoire.



tabolove26 said:


> Hello, Experts,
> 
> Good afternoon.
> 
> I found a seller who has two of the Valentino bags on listing.  I love both bags.  Please help me to authenciate them.  Thank you.
> 
> Bag 1:
> Item Name: Valentino Handbag
> Item #       300557631459
> Seller I.D.   llamas23
> Link:          http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300557631459
> 
> Bag 2:
> 
> Item Name: Valentino-Handbag-
> Item #:      300557630710
> Seller I.D.:  llamas23
> Link:          http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Handbag-/300557630710?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45faa17cf6
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## mga13

The Studded Satchel has a very generous handle drop but I'm not sure if it would work has a shoulder bag. I think some might find it comfortable enough and other would find it uncomfortable.



LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic. As for my opinion on which I like better, I would go with the 360. But I know others would choose the black. I like shoulder bags though and that would be my main reason for choosing the 360. Some are frustrated because it lacks structure and items tend to fall to the the bottom and stay unorganized. But again, I would always choose a shoulder bag over a satchel. MGA, the black one doesn't have a long enough shoulder drop to be a shoulder bag, correct?


 


tabolove26 said:


> Hello LabelLover81,
> 
> Good afternoon, again.
> 
> Thank you for looking into the bag listed above for me. I also have my eyes on a black bag listed by the same seller. I just want to be careful, so, I would like you opinion again. I got burned on Ebay before, so, I rather be safe then sorry. Thank you so much for your time.
> 
> Item Name: NEW-VALENTINO-LEATHER-HANDBAG
> Item # 280677544377
> Seller I.D. 7tony7tiger7
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-VALENTINO-L...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4159af71b9


----------



## Mithril

tabolove26 said:


> Hello, Experts,
> 
> Good afternoon.
> 
> I found a seller who has two of the Valentino bags on listing. I love both bags. Please help me to authenciate them. Thank you.
> 
> Bag 1:
> Item Name: Valentino Handbag
> Item # 300557631459
> Seller I.D. llamas23
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300557631459
> 
> Bag 2:
> 
> Item Name: Valentino-Handbag-
> Item #: 300557630710
> Seller I.D.: llamas23
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Handbag-/300557630710?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45faa17cf6
> 
> Thank you.


 
The Histoire is authentic-I got the seller to send me more pics.  It is the older version first season with the sewed on leather label in the back instead of the gold metal one.  I would ask for more pictures of the black bag if you are interested.   Good luck!

Mithril


----------



## Mithril

Hi All,

I am not as good with vintage bags.  This seems like a fun one, but wanted to see what others think.  Thanks!

Valentino Black Fur Small Hobo Purse w/Dustbag
Item #: 310318881688
Seller ID: Isolditstore



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310318881688&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mga13

Mithril said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am not as good with vintage bags. This seems like a fun one, but wanted to see what others think. Thanks!
> 
> Valentino Black Fur Small Hobo Purse w/Dustbag
> Item #: 310318881688
> Seller ID: Isolditstore
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310318881688&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
It's authentic, from Fall/Winter 2001. Here is a picture of a white one, from the runway:


----------



## Mithril

Thanks Mga!


----------



## tabolove26

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic. As for my opinion on which I like better, I would go with the 360. But I know others would choose the black. I like shoulder bags though and that would be my main reason for choosing the 360. Some are frustrated because it lacks structure and items tend to fall to the the bottom and stay unorganized. But again, I would always choose a shoulder bag over a satchel. MGA, the black one doesn't have a long enough shoulder drop to be a shoulder bag, correct?


 
Hello LabelLover81

Thank you for your opinion.  I decided to go with the 360 as well because I don't have enough shoulder bag.  Most of my bags are satchels, and they get very heavy carrid by hands after a while.  Plus I have a 4 year old, so, a light weight shoulder bag will be easier for me.  I am thinking about also getting the black satchel for my mom.  I sent her the pics, she haven't get back to me yet.


----------



## tabolove26

Mithril said:


> The Histoire is authentic-I got the seller to send me more pics. It is the older version first season with the sewed on leather label in the back instead of the gold metal one. I would ask for more pictures of the black bag if you are interested. Good luck!
> 
> Mithril


 
Hello Mithril,

Good afternoon.  Thank you so much for this post.  I love the red Histoire because its color.  It is red, but, a minimal red without too much hardware to make it look too busy.

I will bid on the red.


----------



## tabolove26

mga13 said:


> The Studded Satchel has a very generous handle drop but I'm not sure if it would work has a shoulder bag. I think some might find it comfortable enough and other would find it uncomfortable.


 
Hello mga13,

Thank you for this valuable information.  I am petite, so, most of the satchel fits under my arms well.  The only thing is that if they are too big or too heavy, they are uncomfortable.

J.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good evening.

I think this bag will be great for me since I am in need of a light weight, but, roomy bag.
Please help me to authenticate this bag.  Thank you.

Item Name:   MINT-Valentino-Black-Patent-Large-Nuage-Bow-Tote
Item #:        230624601231
Seller I.D.:    arcananyc 
Link:            http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-Valentino-...231?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b24c248f


----------



## Mithril

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> I think this bag will be great for me since I am in need of a light weight, but, roomy bag.
> Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: MINT-Valentino-Black-Patent-Large-Nuage-Bow-Tote
> Item #: 230624601231
> Seller I.D.: arcananyc
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-Valentino-...231?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b24c248f


 
Looks good to me and in excellent shape.  I know LL has a nuage; for sure see what LL & Mga say.  You could ask the seller for a picture of the serial # tag on inner pocket though this looks like a 2007ish Nuage to me & this is around the time they started with serial #s.  Thus, not all will have them-Mga would probably know this specific better. This seller has excellent feedback too.  Mithril


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> Looks good to me and in excellent shape.  I know LL has a nuage; for sure see what LL & Mga say.  You could ask the seller for a picture of the serial # tag on inner pocket though this looks like a 2007ish Nuage to me & this is around the time they started with serial #s.  Thus, not all will have them-Mga would probably know this specific better. This seller has excellent feedback too.  Mithril



I agree with Mithril, MGA can let us know for sure.


----------



## tabolove26

Mithril said:


> Looks good to me and in excellent shape. I know LL has a nuage; for sure see what LL & Mga say. You could ask the seller for a picture of the serial # tag on inner pocket though this looks like a 2007ish Nuage to me & this is around the time they started with serial #s. Thus, not all will have them-Mga would probably know this specific better. This seller has excellent feedback too. Mithril


Hello Mithril,

Thank you.  I will as seller  for the seriel number tag now.


----------



## PinkTissue

Chant....I am not buying this bag. But is this bag authentic? If so, it is a steal because the rosier totes are really expensive.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VALENTINO-CAR...06?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3367e5d87a


----------



## LabelLover81

PinkTissue said:


> Chant....I am not buying this bag. But is this bag authentic? If so, it is a steal because the rosier totes are really expensive.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VALENTINO-CAR...06?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3367e5d87a



Looks good to me, but I would like to see a better pic of the feet (on the bottom) and the inside label.


----------



## mga13

I agree with both Mithril and LL, the bag looks good but I'd like to see a picture of the code tag that should be sewn inside the inner zip pocket. The nameplate suggests that it is a late 2007 Nuage, so it should have the code tag.



tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> I think this bag will be great for me since I am in need of a light weight, but, roomy bag.
> Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: MINT-Valentino-Black-Patent-Large-Nuage-Bow-Tote
> Item #: 230624601231
> Seller I.D.: arcananyc
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-Valentino-...231?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b24c248f


 


Mithril said:


> Looks good to me and in excellent shape. I know LL has a nuage; for sure see what LL & Mga say. You could ask the seller for a picture of the serial # tag on inner pocket though this looks like a 2007ish Nuage to me & this is around the time they started with serial #s. Thus, not all will have them-Mga would probably know this specific better. This seller has excellent feedback too. Mithril


 


LabelLover81 said:


> I agree with Mithril, MGA can let us know for sure.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello ladies,

Good evening.

I just found these two lovely pink bags.    Please help me to authenticate them. I am so hoping they are real!  Thank you.  

Item name:   VALENTINO GARAVANI LEATHER BOW BAG w/ Price
item #.:       140550355120
seller I.D.      Nena-1
Link:            http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...355120&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3343wt_772


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Ladies,

Oops, I didn't post the second bag. Here it is, thank you again.

Item name:   $2,489 VALENTINO GARAVANI LEATHER SATCHEL BAG 
Item #:         200609803982
seller I.D.       Nena-1
Link:            http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...803982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3763wt_772


----------



## mga13

Looks good, but please ask the seller for a picture of the code tag that should be sewn inside the inner zip pocket.



tabolove26 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> I just found these two lovely pink bags. Please help me to authenticate them. I am so hoping they are real! Thank you.
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO GARAVANI LEATHER BOW BAG w/ Price
> item #.: 140550355120
> seller I.D. Nena-1
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...355120&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3343wt_772


----------



## mga13

Looks good too, but please ask the seller for a picture of the code tag that should be sewn inside the inner zip pocket.



tabolove26 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Oops, I didn't post the second bag. Here it is, thank you again.
> 
> Item name: $2,489 VALENTINO GARAVANI LEATHER SATCHEL BAG
> Item #: 200609803982
> seller I.D. Nena-1
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...803982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3763wt_772


----------



## LabelLover81

tabolove26 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> I just found these two lovely pink bags.    Please help me to authenticate them. I am so hoping they are real!  Thank you.
> 
> Item name:   VALENTINO GARAVANI LEATHER BOW BAG w/ Price
> item #.:       140550355120
> seller I.D.      Nena-1
> Link:            http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...355120&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3343wt_772





mga13 said:


> Looks good, but please ask the seller for a picture of the code tag that should be sewn inside the inner zip pocket.



Just an FYI, this is a trusted seller.  All of her items are authentic.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Just an FYI, this is a trusted seller.  All of her items are authentic.



The code tags are just to make sure, but I've heard really good things about that seller too, maybe I should check her items more frequently.


----------



## tabolove26

mga13 said:


> Looks good too, but please ask the seller for a picture of the code tag that should be sewn inside the inner zip pocket.


 
Hello mga13,

Thank you so much.  I will ask her for the photo.

J.


----------



## tabolove26

LabelLover81 said:


> Just an FYI, this is a trusted seller. All of her items are authentic.


 
Hello LabelLover81,

Thank you.  She has many things that look very good.  She has many pairs of pretty shoes, but, they are not my size.


----------



## amusedcleo

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-VALEN...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aab0bbab0#ht_3464wt_922

Ladies, 
I have recently become obsessed with Valentino bags and although I like the looks of the older Histoire better I find myself hesitant to buy a preowned bag...which brings me to the only option I am able to afford...new with defects.  I would greatly appreciate the opinions of the experts here!  Do you believe this to be authentic and is it worth the price???  TIA


----------



## mga13

amusedcleo said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-VALEN...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aab0bbab0#ht_3464wt_922
> 
> Ladies,
> I have recently become obsessed with Valentino bags and although I like the looks of the older Histoire better I find myself hesitant to buy a preowned bag...which brings me to the only option I am able to afford...new with defects. I would greatly appreciate the opinions of the experts here! Do you believe this to be authentic and is it worth the price??? TIA


 
Hi amusedcleo!

The bag is authentic. The condition is not terrible, if you can live with the defects and you like the bag, $700 is not a bad price.


----------



## amusedcleo

mga13 said:


> Hi amusedcleo!
> 
> The bag is authentic. The condition is not terrible, if you can live with the defects and you like the bag, $700 is not a bad price.



Thanks mga!  I'm still not sure if I'm going to buy it but at least now I know it's authentic if I do decide to!


----------



## HMG90

Can someone please authenticate this?

Item: Valentino Beaded Design Clutch
Item #: 250808840733
Seller: perfect_essence
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250808840733&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The seller is top rated and I think the bag might be vintage, but it is also quite cheap.


----------



## LabelLover81

HMG90 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Valentino Beaded Design Clutch
> Item #: 250808840733
> Seller: perfect_essence
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250808840733&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The seller is top rated and I think the bag might be vintage, but it is also quite cheap.



Authentic.  This is a a trusted seller.


----------



## HMG90

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic.  This is a a trusted seller.



Thanks so much!


----------



## PinkTissue

*Faints*. My mind was wondering when I placed the offer. Honestly, I was thinking of something else. My intention was actually to ask the seller how much he was willing to sell. And compounding the mistake - the seller accepted 50% off the original listed price. Can someone authenticate before I made payment. I think I have a good deal because I know normally such belts sold for much higher. The only concern (which i forgot to ask) is that it is 38 inch - my waist is 34 so hopefully it is not too BIG.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ts35No0%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## LabelLover81

Looks good to me.  Let's see what MGA or Mithril say.



PinkTissue said:


> *Faints*. My mind was wondering when I placed the offer. Honestly, I was thinking of something else. My intention was actually to ask the seller how much he was willing to sell. And compounding the mistake - the seller accepted 50% off the original listed price. Can someone authenticate before I made payment. I think I have a good deal because I know normally such belts sold for much higher. The only concern (which i forgot to ask) is that it is 38 inch - my waist is 34 so hopefully it is not too BIG.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ts35No0%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## PinkTissue

LabelLover81 said:


> Looks good to me.  Let's see what MGA or Mithril say.



Anyone has this type of belt? If I am not mistaken, the buckle is the removable type, right?


----------



## tanya t

Wow! It's gorgeous!!!!!! Did u get it?


----------



## mga13

PinkTissue said:


> *Faints*. My mind was wondering when I placed the offer. Honestly, I was thinking of something else. My intention was actually to ask the seller how much he was willing to sell. And compounding the mistake - the seller accepted 50% off the original listed price. Can someone authenticate before I made payment. I think I have a good deal because I know normally such belts sold for much higher. The only concern (which i forgot to ask) is that it is 38 inch - my waist is 34 so hopefully it is not too BIG.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ts35No0%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



The belt is authentic.


----------



## PinkTissue

tanya t said:


> Wow! It's gorgeous!!!!!! Did u get it?



I did.


----------



## tanya t

PinkTissue said:


> I did.





Great find! It is really beautiful! I can't wait to see your reveal!!!!!!


----------



## PinkTissue

tanya t said:


> Great find! It is really beautiful! I can't wait to see your reveal!!!!!!



I could not wait to lay my hands on the belt too. I showed the pic to my SA earlier and she asked me whether there are anymore so that she could buy one too


----------



## aih33

Hello! Would someone be so kind as to authenticate these for me? Thank you so much!
Item:$525 Rhine Stone VALENTINO shoes flats Auth 37-7 in box
Item #: 110680578903
Seller: *fashion_tet-a-tet*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/525-Rhine-Stone...78903?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c5139b57


----------



## purse143

Hello All! I'm hoping someone can give me some reassurance or just tell me like it is. Several weeks ago, I purchased a Valentino Garavani Gold Metallic Leather Basket Weave Handbag through modnique.com. I paid $589. I do adore the bag. But I noticed that the gold tone metal plate looked different from another shopping site selling the same bag/model. Does modnique.com sell authentic bags? I have attached a pic of my gold plate. I appreciate your help to authentic the bag as well as to tell me about modnique.com.


----------



## LabelLover81

aih33 said:


> Hello! Would someone be so kind as to authenticate these for me? Thank you so much!
> Item:$525 Rhine Stone VALENTINO shoes flats Auth 37-7 in box
> Item #: 110680578903
> Seller: *fashion_tet-a-tet*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/525-Rhine-Stone...78903?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c5139b57



It's my belief these are authentic.


----------



## LabelLover81

purse143 said:


> Hello All! I'm hoping someone can give me some reassurance or just tell me like it is. Several weeks ago, I purchased a Valentino Garavani Gold Metallic Leather Basket Weave Handbag through modnique.com. I paid $589. I do adore the bag. But I noticed that the gold tone metal plate looked different from another shopping site selling the same bag/model. Does modnique.com sell authentic bags? I have attached a pic of my gold plate. I appreciate your help to authentic the bag as well as to tell me about modnique.com.



Not sure about the website in question, however older Valentino bags do have that nameplate occassionally.  If you want to verify authenticity, you should post several pics of the bag including inside tag, front and back of back of bag, bottom, close up of any stitching and/or other details.


----------



## Mithril

aih33 said:


> Hello! Would someone be so kind as to authenticate these for me? Thank you so much!
> Item:$525 Rhine Stone VALENTINO shoes flats Auth 37-7 in box
> Item #: 110680578903
> Seller: *fashion_tet-a-tet*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/525-Rhine-Stone...78903?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c5139b57


 
These look good to me.  From a few seasons ago.  Mithril.


----------



## Mithril

purse143 said:


> Hello All! I'm hoping someone can give me some reassurance or just tell me like it is. Several weeks ago, I purchased a Valentino Garavani Gold Metallic Leather Basket Weave Handbag through modnique.com. I paid $589. I do adore the bag. But I noticed that the gold tone metal plate looked different from another shopping site selling the same bag/model. Does modnique.com sell authentic bags? I have attached a pic of my gold plate. I appreciate your help to authentic the bag as well as to tell me about modnique.com.


 
Agree with LL-need more pics.  However, the nameplate appears to be the one for the couture bag & as far as I know they were smaller & different from most of the other bags.  You can look at Mga's Valentino through the years thread to see what they look like.  Happy to look at other pics.  Mithril.


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

lucretias said:


> Item name:valentino black lace bow bag
> Item number:270721654870
> Seller:kay1126
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Black...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0844a056


Real


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

HMG90 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Valentino Beaded Design Clutch
> Item #: 250808840733
> Seller: perfect_essence
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250808840733&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The seller is top rated and I think the bag might be vintage, but it is also quite cheap.


This one looks super vintage. 1. the price tag isn't red with a description label (that might be because its a vintage piece) 2. The label looks correct. 3. Its probably low because it has staining and missing beads..... I wish I could say more but I'm not for sure. Its 50/50 for me.


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

PinkTissue said:


> *Faints*. My mind was wondering when I placed the offer. Honestly, I was thinking of something else. My intention was actually to ask the seller how much he was willing to sell. And compounding the mistake - the seller accepted 50% off the original listed price. Can someone authenticate before I made payment. I think I have a good deal because I know normally such belts sold for much higher. The only concern (which i forgot to ask) is that it is 38 inch - my waist is 34 so hopefully it is not too BIG.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ts35No0%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


It looks good (Stitching, Stamping and quality)


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

purse143 said:


> Hello All! I'm hoping someone can give me some reassurance or just tell me like it is. Several weeks ago, I purchased a Valentino Garavani Gold Metallic Leather Basket Weave Handbag through modnique.com. I paid $589. I do adore the bag. But I noticed that the gold tone metal plate looked different from another shopping site selling the same bag/model. Does modnique.com sell authentic bags? I have attached a pic of my gold plate. I appreciate your help to authentic the bag as well as to tell me about modnique.com.


Its either 1. fake or its 2. a vintage bag Pleas post picture of the front, back, both sides, handles, inside and a close up on the label, zipper pull and stitching around the bag.


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

tabolove26 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> I just found these two lovely pink bags.    Please help me to authenticate them. I am so hoping they are real!  Thank you.
> 
> Item name:   VALENTINO GARAVANI LEATHER BOW BAG w/ Price
> item #.:       140550355120
> seller I.D.      Nena-1
> Link:            http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...355120&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3343wt_772


I've never seen this bag in this variation before. The plaque looks real and the stitching looks even.........the one thing that bothers me is that the seller has a multitude of this same bag. Valentino is main stream but not L.V. main stream. That makes me nervous. I would have to touch and smell the bag to be sure (I know crazy). They have a beautiful leather smell and there leathers are soft, light and out of this world. Sorry I could give you a yes or no.


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

amusedcleo said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-VALEN...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aab0bbab0#ht_3464wt_922
> 
> Ladies,
> I have recently become obsessed with Valentino bags and although I like the looks of the older Histoire better I find myself hesitant to buy a preowned bag...which brings me to the only option I am able to afford...new with defects.  I would greatly appreciate the opinions of the experts here!  Do you believe this to be authentic and is it worth the price???  TIA


Yes its real. I don't see any defects which is good at first glance. I think its worth the price but its always nice if its lower lol


----------



## purse143

Hi - here's more pics of my Valentino Garavani Gold Metallic Leather Basket Weave Handbag bag. Please excuse the cropping as I had to reduce the file size.


----------



## Mithril

purse143 said:


> Hi - here's more pics of my Valentino Garavani Gold Metallic Leather Basket Weave Handbag bag. Please excuse the cropping as I had to reduce the file size.


 
So far looks good, but check the inner pocket for a serial #.  Note: there are two authentic couture bags by the same seller on ebay.  Here are the links.  You can see the pictures and compare yours. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320709281615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320709282544&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## purse143

Mithril said:


> So far looks good, but check the inner pocket for a serial #.  Note: there are two authentic couture bags by the same seller on ebay.  Here are the links.  You can see the pictures and compare yours.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320709281615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320709282544&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Thanks Mithril for the tip - I'm out of town right now and don't have my Valentino bag with me but I will definitely check out the inter pocket for the serial # when I get back Sunday. Are serial #'s the same for a particular model? And different from model to model?


----------



## Mithril

purse143 said:


> Thanks Mithril for the tip - I'm out of town right now and don't have my Valentino bag with me but I will definitely check out the inter pocket for the serial # when I get back Sunday. Are serial #'s the same for a particular model? And different from model to model?


 
Not sure-I'll check and get back to you.  There is an authentic couture on yoogiscloset.com as well with a pic of the serial #.  Mithril


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

Hey ladies. I know i've been butting in with my opinion and I thank ever one so much for letting me express my opinion. I have two valentinos and I'm very familiar with the 2007 and up line. So....I found this http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWNX:IT
There's only two pics. I've never seen this bag before. Is it possible it was special order or a special boutique order??
FabJenLvHbs is online now Report Post


----------



## LabelLover81

FabJenLvHbs said:


> Hey ladies. I know i've been butting in with my opinion and I thank ever one so much for letting me express my opinion. I have two valentinos and I'm very familiar with the 2007 and up line. So....I found this http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWNX:IT
> There's only two pics. I've never seen this bag before. Is it possible it was special order or a special boutique order??
> FabJenLvHbs is online now Report Post



Hi There!
We would be happy to help, but the link isn't working?    It says the posting it too old to view.  Feel free to post pictures directly into the thread and MGA, Mithril and I will take a look   Good Luck!


----------



## dirgni

I fell in love with this Valentino Bag on ebay: Is it the real deal? For this money it must...but then again...that's why I need you, please help!
Item number:	310301365145
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...65145&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2652wt_1002
seller: ali-babe
Thanks so much!


----------



## LabelLover81

dirgni said:


> I fell in love with this Valentino Bag on ebay: Is it the real deal? For this money it must...but then again...that's why I need you, please help!
> Item number:	310301365145
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...65145&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2652wt_1002
> seller: ali-babe
> Thanks so much!



99.9% it's authentic.  A picture of the code in the inside zip pocket would confirm it.


----------



## Mithril

dirgni said:


> I fell in love with this Valentino Bag on ebay: Is it the real deal? For this money it must...but then again...that's why I need you, please help!
> Item number:    310301365145
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...65145&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2652wt_1002
> seller: ali-babe
> Thanks so much!


 
Agree with Labellover.  Ali-babe has a good reputation; I bought my black patent primavere tote from them.  They should send you pics of the serial # if you ask.   I feel it is authentic.  Mithril


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi There!
> We would be happy to help, but the link isn't working?    It says the posting it too old to view.  Feel free to post pictures directly into the thread and MGA, Mithril and I will take a look   Good Luck!



I'll have to take pics of it asap when it gets here that way we can be fore sure. In the mean time I found this one on ebay "Nuage" with a light etched lace and a patent bow. I can't say I've seen this model before. The duster is red I've never seen a red one for a valentino...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-leath...96?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4aac1ca0ac
What do you think?


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

I found this valentino handbag on ebay ( "Nuage" ) with light etched lace and a patent bow. I can't say I've seen this model in this theme before. The duster is red (I've never seen a red one for a valentino...)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-leath...96?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4aac1ca0ac
What do you think?


----------



## LabelLover81

FabJenLvHbs said:


> I found this valentino handbag on ebay ( "Nuage" ) with light etched lace and a patent bow. I can't say I've seen this model in this theme before. The duster is red (I've never seen a red one for a valentino...)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-leath...96?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4aac1ca0ac
> What do you think?



I believe this is authentic. It's quite lovely!  This particular Nuage was available in Europe, not the U.S.  But would need to see the inside (tag, zipper head) and the bottom of the bag to be certain.  I think this bag is too early to have a code in the inside pocket.  It looks like a nuage from the first season based on its shape.
Valentino started making red dustbags circa 2008 for their bags.  In 2010, the also started making black dustbags for their day lace collection.


----------



## andr3ea

Hello, Ladies!
Please, help me with this 2 Valentino's.
Are real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-100-A...87926?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb88b8096

and 
http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-FLOWE...39792?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c5dbeb310

So grateful for any advice...
Thank you


----------



## LabelLover81

andr3ea said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> Please, help me with this 2 Valentino's.
> Are real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-100-A...87926?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb88b8096
> 
> and
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-FLOWE...39792?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c5dbeb310
> 
> So grateful for any advice...
> Thank you



Both look authentic.  Good Luck!


----------



## andr3ea

Thank you, LabelLover81!
I'm pretty new on eBay. Initially, I was very happy. Then I discovered this forum and I was scared when I saw how many fakes are... :| 
Sorry, but I saw nowhere bow flip flop on sale. In addition, the sizes were almost exhausted already. In one place I saw 40.5. However, in my search, I look after them. 
Thanks again!


----------



## andr3ea

Hello, me again 

I bid for a bag and to my surprise I won the auction.
Confirm, please, it's authentic.
I really like (in pictures), though You say that Valentino isn't a fake and it's a good deal, I will be very happy!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120744722687 # ht_1086wt_904

In addition, maybe someone is interested in this promotion: http://www.modnique.com/saleevent/Valentino-shoes/2837
are some special models, not my size, unfortunately.
Thank you very much!


----------



## LabelLover81

andr3ea said:


> Hello, me again
> 
> I bid for a bag and to my surprise I won the auction.
> Confirm, please, it's authentic.
> I really like (in pictures), though You say that Valentino isn't a fake and it's a good deal, I will be very happy!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120744722687 # ht_1086wt_904
> 
> In addition, maybe someone is interested in this promotion: http://www.modnique.com/saleevent/Valentino-shoes/2837
> are some special models, not my size, unfortunately.
> Thank you very much!




Looks good.  Serial number in the inside pocket would make it definite.


----------



## andr3ea

Hi,LabelLover81 and thank you!
I asked the seller about serial number and now waiting the answer.
Btw, I noticed your remarkable collection. Congratulations! ) I really enjoyed my eyes) And... I saw leopard bag. It's similar / from the same collection with pony? can you tell me, please, if is difficult to maintain? I don't know, things that I can share from your extensive  experience ... If you don't mind, can you tell me, please, that was the price list / purchase. 
Again, congratulations for collection! I would like lose a little time in your closet)

thank you so much,
a.


----------



## LabelLover81

andr3ea said:


> Hi,LabelLover81 and thank you!
> I asked the seller about serial number and now waiting the answer.
> Btw, I noticed your remarkable collection. Congratulations! ) I really enjoyed my eyes) And... I saw leopard bag. It's similar / from the same collection with pony? can you tell me, please, if is difficult to maintain? I don't know, things that I can share from your extensive  experience ... If you don't mind, can you tell me, please, that was the price list / purchase.
> Again, congratulations for collection! I would like lose a little time in your closet)
> 
> thank you so much,
> a.



sent you a visitor message


----------



## andr3ea

Hi,
I isn't able (yet) to send private message 
Thank you for details but now I'm so confused.
I admired carefully the handbags from the theard, I saw the list price, I started looking 
online my model.
- I haven't found anywhere: (
- Size 25 "x 17" x 9 "& leather strap 14" doesn't really correspond to any of the models presented
- Even before it was extremely prompt, since I won the auction, the seller doesn't answer my email. Only received is from eBay (an automatic message, I think).
- Instead, I found a website replicas (max. 300 usd / product) that states that bags "Comes with serial number, dust cover, certificate card & care booklet." And on eBay I saw 2 similar Valentino Pleated at 400-800 usd

Specifically, in this moment I do not know what to do...
I am an honest person and I expect the same treatment. It's too much?! I don't understand and soon I begin to hate this kind of deals websites...

Although not reply to emails must to pay?
I don't know if there is a time limit
If it displeases something, why not communicate?

Rhetorical question maybe... however, how to do in this case?

Thank you for your time, sorry to bother with my problems...


----------



## LabelLover81

andr3ea said:


> Hi,
> I isn't able (yet) to send private message
> Thank you for details but now I'm so confused.
> I admired carefully the handbags from the theard, I saw the list price, I started looking
> online my model.
> - I haven't found anywhere: (
> - Size 25 "x 17" x 9 "& leather strap 14" doesn't really correspond to any of the models presented
> - Even before it was extremely prompt, since I won the auction, the seller doesn't answer my email. Only received is from eBay (an automatic message, I think).
> - Instead, I found a website replicas (max. 300 usd / product) that states that bags "Comes with serial number, dust cover, certificate card & care booklet." And on eBay I saw 2 similar Valentino Pleated at 400-800 usd
> 
> Specifically, in this moment I do not know what to do...
> I am an honest person and I expect the same treatment. It's too much?! I don't understand and soon I begin to hate this kind of deals websites...
> 
> Although not reply to emails must to pay?
> I don't know if there is a time limit
> If it displeases something, why not communicate?
> 
> Rhetorical question maybe... however, how to do in this case?
> 
> Thank you for your time, sorry to bother with my problems...



I wouldn't be too worried about authenticity.  The bag really does look good.  However, the fact that the seller isn't responding does cause concern.  If you are not comfortable purchasing from this seller, I would not do it.  You can open a case on eBay that the seller isn't responding and cancel the transaction.


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about authenticity.  The bag really does look good.  However, the fact that the seller isn't responding does cause concern.  If you are not comfortable purchasing from this seller, I would not do it.  You can open a case on eBay that the seller isn't responding and cancel the transaction.




Agree with Labellover.  Good sellers respond promptly.  The details shown in the pictures look good but all the creases in the bag like it has been folded are weird.  I have not seen this bag in pony hair or in quite this hue, but it is true some models are not shown everywhere.  If you get the bag & find it to be off, you can return it and file a dispute item not as described if you pay with paypal & get your money back.  Good luck!


----------



## andr3ea

I wrote directly to private email (not eBay messages) and received a prompt answer via BlackBerry® wireless device. Nothing about the serial number, only assured that the bag is amazing, clean, 100% authentic and new. And "Look the feedback," of course. 
The seller says he had three bags auctioned one by one (since June). But I haven't found any feedback for this product. I've sent another eBay message, no response. Now, I'll write again on private mail. 
I read about the Money Back, but because I don't know anyone who had this kind of resolution, I wasn't convinced that this way is safe. 
The idea of &#8203;&#8203;this site is, in theory, great. In practice, you have a headache. )
However, I don't have the expertise to say this. I bought only 3 products, but either transaction wasn't devoid of emotions and, unfortunately, unpleasant surprises. People are strange (is a The Doors song too). Both sides (the seller & the buyers) are complain and accuse one another. I would say it's a mad world (another song but, really, don't want to generalize. 

Thank you very much for the info, encouragement, for your time. If don't bother too much, I will keep you in touch with situation.
Thank you again LabelLover81 & Mithril & a nice day!


----------



## PinkTissue

Can someone please authenticate this for me? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-VALENTINO-B...ps=63&clkid=1341700129627562693#ht_1746wt_689

I know it is dumb to get another dome bag since my friend gave one to me in the most lovely lilac color.  But I am considering this because I do not have a true-black bag, a black-black bag.


----------



## mga13

PinkTissue said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-VALENTINO-B...ps=63&clkid=1341700129627562693#ht_1746wt_689
> 
> I know it is dumb to get another dome bag since my friend gave one to me in the most lovely lilac color.  But I am considering this because I do not have a true-black bag, a black-black bag.



Hi PT!
It's authentic.


----------



## LabelLover81

PinkTissue said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-VALENTINO-B...ps=63&clkid=1341700129627562693#ht_1746wt_689
> 
> I know it is dumb to get another dome bag since my friend gave one to me in the most lovely lilac color.  But I am considering this because I do not have a true-black bag, a black-black bag.



Just want to be sure you realize this bag is not leather.  It's made from some eco-friendly plastic type material.  It was released in the fall/winter of 2010.  Here's a link to another bag in that collection.


----------



## PinkTissue

Thanks mga and LL!
I know it is not leather which is actually why I am considering it. Most Valentino bags are high maintenance.
On a separate note, I am going to the Valentino boutique later as I....cough, cough....happened to have an errand there in the same vicinity.


----------



## MJDaisy

http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-GARAV...H_Handbags&hash=item415ba9d6f0#ht_2412wt_1462

and


http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-Histo...H_Handbags&hash=item2eb6781296#ht_1812wt_1140



thanks in advance  I really want a histoire! I love the teal specifically.


----------



## LabelLover81

MJDaisy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-GARAV...H_Handbags&hash=item415ba9d6f0#ht_2412wt_1462
> 
> and
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-Histo...H_Handbags&hash=item2eb6781296#ht_1812wt_1140
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance  I really want a histoire! I love the teal specifically.



1st one needs more pics.  Specifically, the inside label, zipper pull and the entire backside of the bag.

2nd one is authentic


----------



## amusedcleo

Hi ladies!  I've been gone and out of the loop for quite sometime!  With that said my itch to purchase more Valentino bags is in full effect!!!  I wasn't able to get as many sale bags as i had hoped which brings my search back to the bay.  I've been looking at the catch bag...could someone please let me know their thoughts on whether or not this is authentic?  It has a picture of the serial number but i just want to make sure.  Thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-VALENTINO-C..._WH_Handbags&hash=item53e8429fe4#ht_909wt_922


----------



## LabelLover81

amusedcleo said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been gone and out of the loop for quite sometime!  With that said my itch to purchase more Valentino bags is in full effect!!!  I wasn't able to get as many sale bags as i had hoped which brings my search back to the bay.  I've been looking at the catch bag...could someone please let me know their thoughts on whether or not this is authentic?  It has a picture of the serial number but i just want to make sure.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-VALENTINO-C..._WH_Handbags&hash=item53e8429fe4#ht_909wt_922



Beautiful and authentic.  Hope you get it!


----------



## amusedcleo

LabelLover81 said:


> Beautiful and authentic.  Hope you get it!



Thanks so much for verifying.  I'll be sure to keep everyone posted!


----------



## shopaholic.10

Hello Ladies, could you pls authenticate these two for me

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250863096206&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170676229667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thx


----------



## LabelLover81

shopaholic.10 said:


> Hello Ladies, could you pls authenticate these two for me
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250863096206&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170676229667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thx



1st one is fake 

2nd one is beautiful and authentic!


----------



## shopaholic.10

LabelLover81 said:


> 1st one is fake
> 
> 2nd one is beautiful and authentic!


 

Thanks LL, keeping an eye on the second one..


----------



## baggadelic

I just win this on E Bay, can someone pleas autheticate for me? Thanks You! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## LabelLover81

baggadelic said:


> I just win this on E Bay, can someone pleas autheticate for me? Thanks You!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


 
Gorgeous and authentic!  Congratulations!


----------



## Burberry17

Can anyone give me authenticity verification on a watch ? If so, I can post pictures later. I couldn't find if this was only purses/bags.

- Thanks


----------



## venilles

Please authenticate http://cgi.ebay.com/1-695-VALENTINO...item1c1dc9dc92&autorefresh=true#ht_3403wt_772

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## venilles

unfortunately the bag i posted previously ended the bidding  experts, can you please help me authenticate http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-HANDB...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256693c2b7 hopefully i can get this one in time.


----------



## LabelLover81

venilles said:


> unfortunately the bag i posted previously ended the bidding  experts, can you please help me authenticate http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-HANDB...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256693c2b7 hopefully i can get this one in time.



Both bags you posted are authentic


----------



## venilles

labellover81 said:


> both bags you posted are authentic



&#65332;&#65352;&#65345;&#65358;&#65355;&#12288;&#65369;&#65359;&#65365;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## Nikuska

Hello  Please, can you help me with vintage Valentino sunglasses? Maybe from 80s 
I have no link, just my pics. Thank you very much!


----------



## kinnz03

Hello, I have never bought one of these purses can anyone tell me about  this purse such as year? Is it authentic? Is there something special  about the purse? There is no serial numbers on the purse, it's quilted  fine soft leather, can be used with or without the strap, there are gold  tone V's on the front of the purse.


----------



## bebe57

Hello. Can you help me to check this bag is authentic or not? Thanks so much!
http://www.forzieri.com/usa/product_view.asp?l=usa&c=usa&dept_id=18&sku=mv13119-001-00


----------



## LabelLover81

Nikuska said:


> Hello  Please, can you help me with vintage Valentino sunglasses? Maybe from 80s
> I have no link, just my pics. Thank you very much!



These look like authentic Valentino sunglasses in my opinion.


----------



## LabelLover81

bebe57 said:


> Hello. Can you help me to check this bag is authentic or not? Thanks so much!
> http://www.forzieri.com/usa/product_view.asp?l=usa&c=usa&dept_id=18&sku=mv13119-001-00



This is not an authentic Valentino Garavani bag.


----------



## LabelLover81

kinnz03 said:


> Hello, I have never bought one of these purses can anyone tell me about  this purse such as year? Is it authentic? Is there something special  about the purse? There is no serial numbers on the purse, it's quilted  fine soft leather, can be used with or without the strap, there are gold  tone V's on the front of the purse.



This is not my expertise, vintage Valentino is MGA's area.  Perhaps she can help


----------



## mga13

kinnz03 said:


> Hello, I have never bought one of these purses can anyone tell me about  this purse such as year? Is it authentic? Is there something special  about the purse? There is no serial numbers on the purse, it's quilted  fine soft leather, can be used with or without the strap, there are gold  tone V's on the front of the purse.



The bag is authentic. From the late 70's or early 80's.


----------



## bebe57

Hello. thank for your reply. I am a new from buying this brand's bag, so i don't know so much about it. You told me that it is not authentic bag, but I live chat with them that they told me that all the bags that they sell are authentic. So, do you think this is not an authentic bag, right? and I should not shop from this website, right. Thanks again.


----------



## LabelLover81

bebe57 said:


> Hello. thank for your reply. I am a new from buying this brand's bag, so i don't know so much about it. You told me that it is not authentic bag, but I live chat with them that they told me that all the bags that they sell are authentic. So, do you think this is not an authentic bag, right? and I should not shop from this website, right. Thanks again.



I'm sorry to say there are alot of websites that claim to sell authentic items and they do not.  As I stated, this is not a Valentino Garavani bag.  It may be some "other" Valentino brand, but it is not what this sub-forum is devoted to.  If you are looking for Valentino Garavani, I would strongly suggest you look elsewhere.


----------



## bebe57

thanks for your suggestion, and I will try to look for other webiste and try to find other one. Thanks so much for helping!


----------



## Nikuska

LabelLover81 said:


> These look like authentic Valentino sunglasses in my opinion.



Thank you very very much!


----------



## yes1a2b

Hi ladies, please take a look at these bags and authenticate for me, thanks so much in advance!!

Item: VALENTINO HISTOIRE bag purse BROWN LEATHER
Listing Number: 260842161671
Seller: 1234eaton
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260842161671?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## yes1a2b

Item: VALENTINO PEWTER LEATHER HANDBAG SHOULDER BAG PURSE NEW 
Listing Number: 280705877560
Seller: 88caviar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280705877560?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## yes1a2b

Item: VALENTINO 360 Napa Leather Bag Purse Nude Beige $1,300
Listing Number: 170665288678
Seller: princeandsullivan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170665288678?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## yes1a2b

Item: VALENTINO gold bow shoulder bag purse NEW AUTH $1295
Listing Number: 120766607353
Seller: red.sole.and.more
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120766607353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## LabelLover81

yes1a2b said:


> Hi ladies, please take a look at these bags and authenticate for me, thanks so much in advance!!
> 
> Item: VALENTINO HISTOIRE bag purse BROWN LEATHER
> Listing Number: 260842161671
> Seller: 1234eaton
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260842161671?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Authentic, but very expensive for a pre-owned Histoire.


----------



## LabelLover81

yes1a2b said:


> Item: VALENTINO PEWTER LEATHER HANDBAG SHOULDER BAG PURSE NEW
> Listing Number: 280705877560
> Seller: 88caviar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280705877560?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Authentic


----------



## LabelLover81

yes1a2b said:


> Item: VALENTINO 360 Napa Leather Bag Purse Nude Beige $1,300
> Listing Number: 170665288678
> Seller: princeandsullivan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170665288678?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



99% sure it's authentic, but I need to see a pic of the leather label inside the inner pocket


----------



## LabelLover81

yes1a2b said:


> Item: VALENTINO gold bow shoulder bag purse NEW AUTH $1295
> Listing Number: 120766607353
> Seller: red.sole.and.more
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120766607353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Authentic


----------



## 88lifestyle88

Item : Lace bow shoes
Listing number : 160644511884
Seller : flowerstone0000
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/160644511884?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661

Comments : Hi expert, does this looks authentic, is the seller reputable? TIA


----------



## LabelLover81

88lifestyle88 said:


> Item : Lace bow shoes
> Listing number : 160644511884
> Seller : flowerstone0000
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/160644511884?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
> 
> Comments : Hi expert, does this looks authentic, is the seller reputable? TIA



So jealous... I saw these earlier today and thought "damn my big feet!!"

The shoes pictured are authentic.  As for the seller's reputation, I have no idea.  Feedback looks good though.


----------



## yes1a2b

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic, but very expensive for a pre-owned Histoire.


 


Thanks so much! How much do you think the bag is worth?


----------



## LabelLover81

yes1a2b said:


> Thanks so much! How much do you think the bag is worth?



I wouldnt pay more than $500 for a pre-owned Histoire.


----------



## venecccia

I am not sure if  it's 100% authentic. I know this style (Denim 360 hobo bag) is from last  year's collection so it should have a red dust bag, not pale. Also, I  know retail price was $895 at NM, Nordstrom, Saks, etc. not $850...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/150649168577...84.m1427.l2648

Any help will be much appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## LabelLover81

venecccia said:


> I am not sure if  it's 100% authentic. I know this style (Denim 360 hobo bag) is from last  year's collection so it should have a red dust bag, not pale. Also, I  know retail price was $895 at NM, Nordstrom, Saks, etc. not $850...
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150649168577...84.m1427.l2648
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks.



Looks good but I would like to see a close up picture of the inside tag and a clear shot of the serial number.  You are right, it's not the correct dustbag that means it may not be the correct price tag, but I could verify that after seeing the serial number.


----------



## venecccia

I will, thanks so much!!!


----------



## shopaholic.10

Hello fellow V lovers  I think this bag is too cute - need your help authenticating it though! thx!

Item: BNWT!! VALENTINO ROCKSTUD INLAID SHOULDER BAG
Listing Number: 270810894129
Seller: ehhadvocate 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270810894129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## LabelLover81

shopaholic.10 said:


> Hello fellow V lovers  I think this bag is too cute - need your help authenticating it though! thx!
> 
> Item: BNWT!! VALENTINO ROCKSTUD INLAID SHOULDER BAG
> Listing Number: 270810894129
> Seller: ehhadvocate
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270810894129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Looks good!


----------



## shopaholic.10

LabelLover81 said:


> Looks good!


 
Thanks LL


----------



## yes1a2b

Item: BEAUTIFUL RED VALENTINO GARAVANI ROSE HANDBAG
Listing Number: 200649402948
Seller: pacae64
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200649402948?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## yes1a2b

Item: VALENTINO GARAVANI - Authenic Rose Handbag
Listing Number: 110739921554
Seller: dscarpadscarpa31
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110739921554?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## yes1a2b

Item: NWT VALENTINO GOLD NAPPA LEATHER LOGO HOBO BOW BAG
Listing Number: 310343799894
Seller: consultnet1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310343799894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## yes1a2b

Last one! Thank you so much in advance!! 


Item: Valentino Bow Hobo MAROON Bag/Purse
Listing Number: 260752555109
Seller: fashionandu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260752555109?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## LabelLover81

yes1a2b said:


> Item: BEAUTIFUL RED VALENTINO GARAVANI ROSE HANDBAG
> Listing Number: 200649402948
> Seller: pacae64
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200649402948?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Authentic



yes1a2b said:


> Item: VALENTINO GARAVANI - Authenic Rose Handbag
> Listing Number: 110739921554
> Seller: dscarpadscarpa31
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110739921554?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Need to see the inside serial number (in the inner pocket), but fairly certain it's authentic



yes1a2b said:


> Item: NWT VALENTINO GOLD NAPPA LEATHER LOGO HOBO BOW BAG
> Listing Number: 310343799894
> Seller: consultnet1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310343799894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Authentic



yes1a2b said:


> Last one! Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> 
> Item: Valentino Bow Hobo MAROON Bag/Purse
> Listing Number: 260752555109
> Seller: fashionandu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260752555109?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Need to see serial number, but pretty sure it's authentic


----------



## lovelybarney

Hello authenticators, Please help me to authenticate this red bow Valentino!
Thank a ton
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270802017434?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## LabelLover81

lovelybarney said:


> Hello authenticators, Please help me to authenticate this red bow Valentino!
> Thank a ton
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270802017434?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648



This is a duplicate request.


----------



## lovelybarney

Sorry I am a new comer so I didn't get used to this blog!


----------



## LabelLover81

lovelybarney said:


> Sorry I am a new comer so I didn't get used to this blog!



No.  We were all new at some point.


----------



## heartswap

hi there, any idea if the rockstud flats are authentic? thanks xx


----------



## LabelLover81

heartswap said:


> hi there, any idea if the rockstud flats are authentic? thanks xx


 
Yes, authentic.


----------



## heartswap

LabelLover81 said:


> Yes, authentic.



thanks!!


----------



## mayuli

Please can you authenticate this bag?  Thanks in advance!  Your help is much appreciated.

Item name: Valentino Histoire
Item number: VAL0906D
Seller: Yoogi's closet
link:  http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-17974-valentino-garavani-metallic-navy-blue-leather-histoire-bag.aspx


----------



## mga13

mayuli said:


> Please can you authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance! Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Item name: Valentino Histoire
> Item number: VAL0906D
> Seller: Yoogi's closet
> link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-17974-valentino-garavani-metallic-navy-blue-leather-histoire-bag.aspx


 
Authentic.


----------



## tanya t

HEY GUYS! CAN YOU CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR ME? THANKS!


NAME PURPLE VALENTINO
#270819836582
SELLER SMART_BUY_2007
LINK http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ry=169291&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_686wt_1398


----------



## mayuli

mga13 said:


> Authentic.




Thank you, mga13!!


----------



## mysassylady

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate these bags?

Item name: Valentino Rock Stud Ivory Leather Handbag Purse Sholuder Bag $ 1,895 Fall 2011
Item number: 120779200821
Seller: lookatyou*
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...H_Handbags&hash=item1c1f005935#ht_13074wt_895

Item name: Authentic VALENTINO Rockstud Studded Leather Single Handle Shoulder Bag $2,695
Item number: 180724236221
Seller: rose-window
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1400ffbd#ht_2891wt_895

TIA!!


----------



## LabelLover81

mysassylady said:


> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate these bags?
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rock Stud Ivory Leather Handbag Purse Sholuder Bag $ 1,895 Fall 2011
> Item number: 120779200821
> Seller: lookatyou*
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...H_Handbags&hash=item1c1f005935#ht_13074wt_895
> 
> Item name: Authentic VALENTINO Rockstud Studded Leather Single Handle Shoulder Bag $2,695
> Item number: 180724236221
> Seller: rose-window
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1400ffbd#ht_2891wt_895
> 
> TIA!!


 
Both are authentic.


----------



## heartswap

LabelLover81 said:


> Yes, authentic.



just wanted to double check again since i won them on ebay for a tiny fraction of the retail price.. listing did not mention anything about authenticity and when contacted the seller said that the shoes were listed as unbranded because she did not have receipt of purchase myself as they were a gift but unfortunately too small for her" 

the rockstud flats were listed as new without box. 

and the seller has generally been quite nice.

so is it safe to go ahead? it's my first ebay purchase so i'm a little apprehensive..

any help at all is appreciated!! xxx


----------



## LabelLover81

heartswap said:


> just wanted to double check again since i won them on ebay for a tiny fraction of the retail price.. listing did not mention anything about authenticity and when contacted the seller said that the shoes were listed as unbranded because she did not have receipt of purchase myself as they were a gift but unfortunately too small for her"
> 
> the rockstud flats were listed as new without box.
> 
> and the seller has generally been quite nice.
> 
> so is it safe to go ahead? it's my first ebay purchase so i'm a little apprehensive..
> 
> any help at all is appreciated!! xxx



There's no doubt in my mind these are authentic.  Congrats on winning them, I have been dying for these shoes lately.


----------



## steenysteen

Item name: VALENTINO 100% PURE SILK SCARF/SQUARE MADE IN ITALYBNWT
Item number:160642373446
Seller: neil1849
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-1...essories_UK&hash=item2567081746#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## steenysteen

Please authenticate the above scarf for me, thank you


----------



## LabelLover81

steenysteen said:


> Item name: VALENTINO 100% PURE SILK SCARF/SQUARE MADE IN ITALYBNWT
> Item number:160642373446
> Seller: neil1849
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-1...essories_UK&hash=item2567081746#ht_500wt_1287



I'm not a scarf expert, but I compared it to my Valentino scarf and it looks correct.  you can wait for MGA to confirm though.


----------



## steenysteen

LabelLover81 said:


> I'm not a scarf expert, but I compared it to my Valentino scarf and it looks correct.  you can wait for MGA to confirm though.





Thank you, should I repost it for authentication? My only concern was the "O" at the end of Valentino, I thought it should have more of an oval shape? Same goes for on the tag... but I am not sure as I have never purchased from valentino. I just know sometimes the counterfeiters skew the font. Like I know with Louis Vuitton they make the "O" an oval whereas it should in fact be a circle shape


----------



## LabelLover81

steenysteen said:


> Thank you, should I repost it for authentication? My only concern was the "O" at the end of Valentino, I thought it should have more of an oval shape? Same goes for on the tag... but I am not sure as I have never purchased from valentino. I just know sometimes the counterfeiters skew the font. Like I know with Louis Vuitton they make the "O" an oval whereas it should in fact be a circle shape



No need to repost.  The "O" on the tags looks good, but the "O" on the scarf looks off.  You can see a picture of my Valentino scarf





But I don't know how old this scarf is.  Mine is from last season and I know Valentino changed up their font and spacing a few years ago.  Like I said, I'm not a scarf expert.  Let's see what MGA has to say.


----------



## steenysteen

LabelLover81 said:


> No need to repost.  The "O" on the tags looks good, but the "O" on the scarf looks off.  You can see a picture of my Valentino scarf
> 
> 
> But I don't know how old this scarf is.  Mine is from last season and I know Valentino changed up their font and spacing a few years ago.  Like I said, I'm not a scarf expert.  Let's see what MGA has to say.




Hello, sorry, when do you think I could expect a response from MGA


----------



## tptvproductions

Hi Gang, 

I have a Valentino that looks odd, the Insignia is different but it does have a "Fiocchi Italy" snap which is used by all the high-end Italian designers and the build of the bag is great too.  

Is this a lower line valentino?  a fake?  I'm confused 

Jenn


----------



## tptvproductions

more photos


----------



## Mithril

tptvproductions said:


> more photos


 

Hi,  Unfortunately, this is not an authentic Valentino Garavani handbag which is what this forum is about.  Many labels call themselves Valentino.  That doesn't mean it isn't a nice bag of a different Italian Valentino label such as Fortuna, Serendipity, etc.  Mithril


----------



## shulamit

Hi, girls, I have just bought a valentino red maison on ebay. I have just received it.  The leather looks lovely but there is only one zipper pull on top and all the models I have seen have a double zipper head on top. Did they make a slightly smaller version with a single top zipper? Thanks


----------



## LabelLover81

shulamit said:


> Hi, girls, I have just bought a valentino red maison on ebay. I have just received it. The leather looks lovely but there is only one zipper pull on top and all the models I have seen have a double zipper head on top. Did they make a slightly smaller version with a single top zipper? Thanks


 
Looking at MGA's "through the years thread" looks like the first season the Maison was made, there was only one zipper pull.


----------



## yes1a2b

Hi, please authenticate this bag! Thanks so much!

Item: Valentino "360" Hobo Bag in Nude Beige Napa Leather
Listing Number: 190581837544
Seller: lucylab77
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190581837544?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## LabelLover81

yes1a2b said:


> Hi, please authenticate this bag! Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Valentino "360" Hobo Bag in Nude Beige Napa Leather
> Listing Number: 190581837544
> Seller: lucylab77
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190581837544?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Pretty sure it's authentic.  A picture of the serial number in the inside pocket would clinch it.


----------



## yes1a2b

LL: Please take a look at these bags. Thanks in advance!

Item: Valentino 360 Napa Leather Bag
Listing Number: 150668801686
Seller: kazimiera68
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150668801686?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Item: Auth VALENTINO Nuage Black Lace Large Handbag Bag Purse 
Listing Number: 220860094944
Seller: sosaksy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220860094944?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## yes1a2b

LabelLover81 said:


> Pretty sure it's authentic.  A picture of the serial number in the inside pocket would clinch it.


 
Seller claims that there is no tag on the inside..what does this mean?


----------



## LabelLover81

yes1a2b said:


> LL: Please take a look at these bags. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Valentino 360 Napa Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 150668801686
> Seller: kazimiera68
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150668801686?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Auth VALENTINO Nuage Black Lace Large Handbag Bag Purse
> Listing Number: 220860094944
> Seller: sosaksy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220860094944?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
Again, these look good, but I would need to see the inside serial number to be 100% sure.  
As for the seller who says there is no tag, they probably aren't looking hard enough.  That 360 should definitely have one.  Tell them to feel inside the interior zip pocket for a little leather tab.  It can be hard to find, but if they pull the pocket inside out, it will be easier to spot.


----------



## yes1a2b

LabelLover81 said:


> Again, these look good, but I would need to see the inside serial number to be 100% sure.
> As for the seller who says there is no tag, they probably aren't looking hard enough.  That 360 should definitely have one.  Tell them to feel inside the interior zip pocket for a little leather tab.  It can be hard to find, but if they pull the pocket inside out, it will be easier to spot.


 

Hi LL! The seller of this bag updated her listing to include pics of the inner tab with serial number but are blurry bc she lost her camera. Will these work? 


Item: Valentino 360 Napa Leather Bag
Listing Number: 150668801686
Seller: kazimiera68
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150668801686?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## yes1a2b

Here is the other 360 with the serial tag included:

Item: Valentino Bow Hobo MAROON Bag/Purse
Listing Number: 260752555109
Seller: fashionandu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260752555109?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## LabelLover81

yes1a2b said:


> Hi LL! The seller of this bag updated her listing to include pics of the inner tab with serial number but are blurry bc she lost her camera. Will these work?
> 
> 
> Item: Valentino 360 Napa Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 150668801686
> Seller: kazimiera68
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150668801686?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



This bag is authentic and it's the large size.  I can't tell with the other two.  I THINK the gold one is the medium.


----------



## LabelLover81

yes1a2b said:


> Here is the other 360 with the serial tag included:
> 
> Item: Valentino Bow Hobo MAROON Bag/Purse
> Listing Number: 260752555109
> Seller: fashionandu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260752555109?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Authentic, and it's the medium size.


----------



## v21

Hi everyone, 

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, but I recently bought a Valentino bag from Bluefly, but now I'm freaking out a little because after my purchase, I started to read some other posts on tPF about Bluefly selling fakes!

Here's the link to the bag I bought: http://www.bluefly.com/Valentino-black-leather-rosette-medium-tote/SEARCH/314826801/detail.fly

It's still shipping right now, but just wondering, how can I authenticate it when it arrives?

Btw, I'm from Canada and having the bag shipped to an American mail box to save on taxes (if that even matters).

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LabelLover81

v21 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, but I recently bought a Valentino bag from Bluefly, but now I'm freaking out a little because after my purchase, I started to read some other posts on tPF about Bluefly selling fakes!
> 
> Here's the link to the bag I bought: http://www.bluefly.com/Valentino-black-leather-rosette-medium-tote/SEARCH/314826801/detail.fly
> 
> It's still shipping right now, but just wondering, how can I authenticate it when it arrives?
> 
> Btw, I'm from Canada and having the bag shipped to an American mail box to save on taxes (if that even matters).
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!!



Just post pics of the hardware, and labels when you get it.  I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## v21

Hey everyone,

I finally had time to go pick up my Valentino that I ordered online from Bluefly. However, I have a few concerns about the authenticity of the bag: the main magnetic closure clasp does not display any signature "V" logo, and the on some parts of the bag there is a considerable leather texture contrast.

Besides those concerns, the 5 bottom protective studs all each have a "V" logo, as well as the two side clasps.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!












(The contrast of the leather is evident)
















(Main magnetic clasp does not show logo, is this normal?)


----------



## v21

(Bottom protective stud, sorry for the poor image quality, was in a hurry and took the pictures with iPhone)


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LL: Please take a look at these bags. Thanks in advance!

Item: Valentino Red Label Gunmetal Grey Leather Pleated Gold Stud Handbag

Listing Number: 220872259990
Seller: Member id edropoff
Link: http: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220872259990?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
COMMENT - TIA -  ALSO WHAT IS THE NAME OF THIS BAG


----------



## LabelLover81

COACH ADDICT said:


> LL: Please take a look at these bags. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Valentino Red Label Gunmetal Grey Leather Pleated Gold Stud Handbag
> 
> Listing Number: 220872259990
> Seller: Member id edropoff
> Link: http: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220872259990?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> COMMENT - TIA -  ALSO WHAT IS THE NAME OF THIS BAG



Looks good!  It's called the Vanite Studded Dome Tote


----------



## LabelLover81

v21 said:


> (Bottom protective stud, sorry for the poor image quality, was in a hurry and took the pictures with iPhone)



In my opinion, this bag is authentic.  To address your specific concerns:
1. It's very rare for the snap closure to have a logo stamped in the leather.  In fact, most of my Valentino bags have a non-stamped snap closure.
2.  The two different leathers are part of the design of the bag.  The textured leather in front vs. the flat leather in back lends itself to the beauty of the bag.
3.  I see no reasons to be concerned about the authenticity of this bag at all based on the pictures.  Of course you are welcome to wait for MGA's and Mithril's opinion if you would like additional reassurance.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LabelLover81 said:


> Looks good! It's called the Vanite Studded Dome Tote


 
Thanks Ashley.,,  What do you think this bag is worth I am bidding but would like to go up to $750.00 do you think that is to high..


----------



## LabelLover81

COACH ADDICT said:


> Thanks Ashley.,,  What do you think this bag is worth I am bidding but would like to go up to $750.00 do you think that is to high..



Personally, I wouldn't pay more than the current asking price, simply because it is pre-owned.  But if you love it, go for it!!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LabelLover81 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't pay more than the current asking price, simply because it is pre-owned. But if you love it, go for it!!!


 

What is the current asking price on this bag.. I have never seen it any place except on Ebay and bonanza.


----------



## LabelLover81

COACH ADDICT said:


> What is the current asking price on this bag.. I have never seen it any place except on Ebay and bonanza.



I meant the current bid.  $559.  Sorry about that!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Item: VALENTINO GARAVANI Denim PETALE Rose Bag Purse Tote

Seller:fashionphile 
Listing Number: 
170686739878
Link: : http://www.ebay.com/itm/170686739878?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
COMMENT - TIA -


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LabelLover81 said:


> I meant the current bid. $559. Sorry about that!


 

Oh no that is so ok Thank you Ashley...  I am real want a New to me Valentino and I do not want to make a mistake


----------



## v21

Thank you Label Lover! This is my first Valentino and it surely won't be my last! I LOVE Valentino!!


----------



## LabelLover81

COACH ADDICT said:


> Item: VALENTINO GARAVANI Denim PETALE Rose Bag Purse Tote
> 
> Seller:fashionphile
> Listing Number:
> 170686739878
> Link: : http://www.ebay.com/itm/170686739878?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> COMMENT - TIA -



Authentic. The good thing about them is they are an actual store in California. I bought from them a little more than a year ago and was very satisfied.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic. The good thing about them is they are an actual store in California. I bought from them a little more than a year ago and was very satisfied.


 
Thank you Ashley...very much


----------



## susu1978

Hello ladies, a little help with authntication, TIA a million

Item Name: Valentino Red Leather Brown Stitched Gold Braided Detail Satchel Tote 
Seller ID: celebrityowned
Item ID: 360398961831
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Red-Leather-Brown-Stitched-Gold-Braided-Detail-Satchel-Tote-/360398961831?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e973bca7


----------



## LabelLover81

susu1978 said:


> Hello ladies, a little help with authntication, TIA a million
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Red Leather Brown Stitched Gold Braided Detail Satchel Tote
> Seller ID: celebrityowned
> Item ID: 360398961831
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...831?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e973bca7


 
Looks good.  Please note the condition of the inside of the bag.


----------



## susu1978

LabelLover81 said:


> Looks good. Please note the condition of the inside of the bag.


 
thanks, Ya i saw the inside


----------



## Mithril

susu1978 said:


> Hello ladies, a little help with authntication, TIA a million
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Red Leather Brown Stitched Gold Braided Detail Satchel Tote
> Seller ID: celebrityowned
> Item ID: 360398961831
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...831?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e973bca7


 
Agree with LL; definitely authentic but inside with markings.  I thought this was a great deal; hope you got it.


----------



## susu1978

Mithril said:


> Agree with LL; definitely authentic but inside with markings. I thought this was a great deal; hope you got it.


 
No, I didn't, I got another bag authenticated here and turns out the seller seems a bit fishy, hence I didn't feel totally confident in purchasing.

Thanks a billion for the authentication though.


----------



## mizpiggy27

Item Name:Nappa Allure Framed Satchel
Item Number: 140610226765
Seller ID: snoopyishungry
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-N...765?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bd05ca4d

Hi Ladies, please help authenticate this bag.  The listing will end soon but I can ask the seller to relist!  thanks.


----------



## mizpiggy27

Item Name: VALENTINO MAISON TOTE
Item Number: 390336610219
Seller ID: htbbc 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...219?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae1dfffab

Please help authenticate this Maison.  I love it.  Thank you.


----------



## Mithril

mizpiggy27 said:


> Item Name:Nappa Allure Framed Satchel
> Item Number: 140610226765
> Seller ID: snoopyishungry
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-N...765?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bd05ca4d
> 
> Hi Ladies, please help authenticate this bag.  The listing will end soon but I can ask the seller to relist!  thanks.




Looks OK but would want some more pics.  Should have serial # in inner pocket tag.


----------



## Mithril

mizpiggy27 said:


> Item Name: VALENTINO MAISON TOTE
> Item Number: 390336610219
> Seller ID: htbbc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...219?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae1dfffab
> 
> Please help authenticate this Maison.  I love it.  Thank you.




Looks good to me, beautiful bag.


----------



## mizpiggy27

Mithril said:


> Looks OK but would want some more pics.  Should have serial # in inner pocket tag.



Thank you.  I will ask for additional pictures.


----------



## Mithril

mizpiggy27 said:


> Item Name:Nappa Allure Framed Satchel
> Item Number: 140610226765
> Seller ID: snoopyishungry
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-N...765?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bd05ca4d
> 
> Hi Ladies, please help authenticate this bag.  The listing will end soon but I can ask the seller to relist!  thanks.


 
BTW: same bag listed by Yoogiscloset, a trusted seller.  You can check through the pics, see serial # to compare to the one you were looking at.  Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-B...491?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43aa79d72b or check it at yoogiscloset.com.  Good luck!


----------



## mizpiggy27

Item Name: Valentino Maison Handbag
Item Number: 140525823766
Seller ID: simall21
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/140525823766?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I also asked seller to send additional photos.  Please check below link:

http://s1133.photobucket.com/albums/m588/mizpiggy27/

Comment:  please help authenticate this bag.  Thank you.


----------



## Mithril

mizpiggy27 said:


> Item Name: Valentino Maison Handbag
> Item Number: 140525823766
> Seller ID: simall21
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/140525823766?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I also asked seller to send additional photos.  Please check below link:
> 
> http://s1133.photobucket.com/albums/m588/mizpiggy27/
> 
> Comment:  please help authenticate this bag.  Thank you.


 
Looks good (I compared to my white Maison); you should ask for a pic of the serial #tag inside inner pocket to confirm.


----------



## hotmotha

Please authenticate this for me 

Item Name: Auth. VALENTINO Brown Leather Two-Tone Sequin ROSE GLAM Handbag
Item Number: 370545927864
Seller ID: atlantichome
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-VALENT...H_Handbags&hash=item56464226b8#ht_3864wt_1185


----------



## LabelLover81

hotmotha said:


> Please authenticate this for me
> 
> Item Name: Auth. VALENTINO Brown Leather Two-Tone Sequin ROSE GLAM Handbag
> Item Number: 370545927864
> Seller ID: atlantichome
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-VALENT...H_Handbags&hash=item56464226b8#ht_3864wt_1185



Authentic!   Though I have to say, I never saw this bag in brown before, only in charcoal gray or black.


----------



## mizpiggy27

Item Name: Tod's Purple Patent Leather Bag
Item Number: 290615100480
Seller ID: celebrityowned 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/290615100480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Hello,  please help authenticate this bag!  is this a reputable seller?  thank you.


----------



## LabelLover81

mizpiggy27 said:


> Item Name: Tod's Purple Patent Leather Bag
> Item Number: 290615100480
> Seller ID: celebrityowned
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/290615100480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Hello,  please help authenticate this bag!  is this a reputable seller?  thank you.



Wrong Forum.  You'll want to post here


----------



## mizpiggy27

LabelLover81 said:


> Wrong Forum. You'll want to post here


 
sorry.


----------



## LabelLover81

mizpiggy27 said:


> sorry.



No problem!


----------



## jess.because

Is this authentic?

I did ask the seller for more pictures, but she couldn't provide them. Also her story is that her aunt bought the purse for her which makes it seem fishy...

Item Name: STUNNING VALENTINO V-LOGO BAG BROWN TOTE PURSE 
Item Number: 220880296115
Seller ID: bukola85 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2000-STUNNI...115?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336d7dd8b3

Thank you!!


----------



## LabelLover81

jess.because said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> I did ask the seller for more pictures, but she couldn't provide them. Also her story is that her aunt bought the purse for her which makes it seem fishy...
> 
> Item Name: STUNNING VALENTINO V-LOGO BAG BROWN TOTE PURSE
> Item Number: 220880296115
> Seller ID: bukola85
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2000-STUNNI...115?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336d7dd8b3
> 
> Thank you!!



There are no red flags... of course more pics would help, but my initial thought is that it's authentic.


----------



## mizpiggy27

Mithril said:


> Looks OK but would want some more pics.  Should have serial # in inner pocket tag.



Hello,  the seller sent me a photo of a serial #, it's BMXAB140A.  I compared the bag with another seller and my seller has an extra letter at the end.  Does it matter?  thank you.


----------



## Mithril

mizpiggy27 said:


> Hello, the seller sent me a photo of a serial #, it's BMXAB140A. I compared the bag with another seller and my seller has an extra letter at the end. Does it matter? thank you.


 
I think this is fine.


----------



## LabelLover81

I agree, I think the "A" should be there for this particular bag.


----------



## poptarts

Item Name: GORGEOUS VALENTINO LASER CUT EMBROIDERED LEATHER TOTE
Item Number: 400152620387
Seller ID:joimoifoi
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-VALENTINO-LASER-CUT-EMBROIDERED-LEATHER-TOTE-/400152620387?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2af46d63

TIA


----------



## aih33

Hello! I was hoping someone might authenticate these for me...I'm a little concerned because 1) both auctions (same seller) have multiple pairs of this shoe available, 2) the price is so low and 3) the seller seems to have many different sizes in this particular style. What do you all think? Thank you for your help! 



Item name: $595 VALENTINO Bow Pump Beige Fabric w/ Black Trim 37/7
Item number: 160675337187
Seller: *bizznexx2011*
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/595-VALENTI...37187?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2568ff13e3

Item name: $595 VALENTINO Bow Pump Beige Fabric w/ White Trim 37/7
 Item number: 160674233902
 Seller: *bizznexx2011*
 link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/595-VALENTI...33902?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2568ee3e2e


----------



## LabelLover81

poptarts said:


> Item Name: GORGEOUS VALENTINO LASER CUT EMBROIDERED LEATHER TOTE
> Item Number: 400152620387
> Seller ID:joimoifoi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-VALENTINO-LASER-CUT-EMBROIDERED-LEATHER-TOTE-/400152620387?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2af46d63
> 
> TIA



Definitely need more pics.  Specifically, the outside plaque, the inside Valentino label, and there should be a serial number inside the inner pocket somewhere.


----------



## LabelLover81

aih33 said:


> Hello! I was hoping someone might authenticate these for me...I'm a little concerned because 1) both auctions (same seller) have multiple pairs of this shoe available, 2) the price is so low and 3) the seller seems to have many different sizes in this particular style. What do you all think? Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: $595 VALENTINO Bow Pump Beige Fabric w/ Black Trim 37/7
> Item number: 160675337187
> Seller: *bizznexx2011*
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/595-VALENTI...37187?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2568ff13e3
> 
> Item name: $595 VALENTINO Bow Pump Beige Fabric w/ White Trim 37/7
> Item number: 160674233902
> Seller: *bizznexx2011*
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/595-VALENTI...33902?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2568ee3e2e



They are both authentic.  The price is low because these shoes have been on eBay for a looooooooooooooooooong time.


----------



## poptarts

LabelLover81 said:


> Definitely need more pics.  Specifically, the outside plaque, the inside Valentino label, and there should be a serial number inside the inner pocket somewhere.



Thanks so much 

I actually wasn't interested in purchasing the bag but came across it during a Valentino search; this bag was is dead ringer for a bag I purchased for my niece from a boutique called Francesca's (this wasn't too long ago so there's a good chance it's still being sold in their boutiques), and I mean literally exactly the same; so I emailed the seller for more pictures but she refused because she said she find taking additional photos "doesn't help her sales" and a lot of people don't respond afterwards so it's a waste of her time. If I was a potential buyer I would just pass because in my experience good sellers with legit goods would never decline additional photo/info requests especially when there's only very few in your original listing.


----------



## LabelLover81

poptarts said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> I actually wasn't interested in purchasing the bag but came across it during a Valentino search; this bag was is dead ringer for a bag I purchased for my niece from a boutique called Francesca's (this wasn't too long ago so there's a good chance it's still being sold in their boutiques), and I mean literally exactly the same; so I emailed the seller for more pictures but she refused because she said she find taking additional photos "doesn't help her sales" and a lot of people don't respond afterwards so it's a waste of her time. If I was a potential buyer I would just pass because in my experience good sellers with legit goods would never decline additional photo/info requests especially when there's only very few in your original listing.



:true:  But I also want to add this bag (if it's authentic) is a Valentino design.  The laceland tote of SS 2010 was the name and it was absolutely GORGEOUS!  Here's a link to the review on purseblog.


----------



## poptarts

I'm not familiar with Valentino handbags so I didn't know if it was an actual design but now that I understand it is. I remember seeing a duffle looking version a while back; the color is very different from the one in her listing (perhaps it's the camera/lighting) and exactly the same as the Francesca version (less grey more yellow tone). I don't mean any harm but rather just have a very strong stand against fake goods so I just wanted to seek expert opinion. Thanks so much again LabelLover81


----------



## glitzalicious

Does anyone know if all Histoires have a serial number on them? I am close to buying one second hand but the seller - who insists the bag is 100% authentic - can't find a serial number anywhere on the bag. Should I be worried?


----------



## LabelLover81

glitzalicious said:


> Does anyone know if all Histoires have a serial number on them? I am close to buying one second hand but the seller - who insists the bag is 100% authentic - can't find a serial number anywhere on the bag. Should I be worried?



Not all Histoires have a serial number.  If you want to post pics here, feel free.


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

Hi lovely Valentino lovers . Ok so I just brought a Valentino Fleur mini satchel/evening handbag in python. I know its real but I'm stumped about its origins. There are no pics on line and I was wondering if its an exclusive boutique item or a custom order?? (It reminds me of Angelina Joe Lee's daughter Zara's Mini Historia bag accept mine is the mini version of the regular fleur satchel). Thank you so much!:


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

LabelLover81 said:


> Not all Histoires have a serial number.  If you want to post pics here, feel free.


I totally agree. I have a Maison handbag and it doesn't have a tag. It circa 2007. I notice that around 2008 and on they've added leather tags. I want a traditional historia so bad I can't stand it lol haven't had much luck finding the pink, purple, turq....I have the XXL Historia tote. Way to big lol


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

jess.because said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> I did ask the seller for more pictures, but she couldn't provide them. Also her story is that her aunt bought the purse for her which makes it seem fishy...
> 
> Item Name: STUNNING VALENTINO V-LOGO BAG BROWN TOTE PURSE
> Item Number: 220880296115
> Seller ID: bukola85
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2000-STUNNI...115?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336d7dd8b3
> 
> Thank you!!


did you buy it?


----------



## Mithril

FabJenLvHbs said:


> Hi lovely Valentino lovers . Ok so I just brought a Valentino Fleur mini satchel/evening handbag in python. I know its real but I'm stumped about its origins. There are no pics on line and I was wondering if its an exclusive boutique item or a custom order?? (It reminds me of Angelina Joe Lee's daughter Zara's Mini Historia bag accept mine is the mini version of the regular fleur satchel). Thank you so much!:


 
I am unsure.  It is totally different in style than my other Fleur bags.  What do the others think?


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

Mithril said:


> I am unsure.  It is totally different in style than my other Fleur bags.  What do the others think?


Your my first response. Finding information on this one is perplexing. I'm still digging around. I'm going to try to contact Valentino and I Hope they might be able to give me some info. If they do I'll be sure to post what I've found out. In the mean time if any one has some information I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## TubbyB

Hello Everyone,

I was hoping to get your opinions on this one.

Name: AUTHENTIC VALENTINO HISTORIE HANDBAG EXCELLENT CONDITION NO RESERVE

Item Number: 280774989398
Seller ID:*isoldit.mn076*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...398?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415f7e5656

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Looks good but I would like to see a clear close up pic of the nameplate and the zipper pull.



TubbyB said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was hoping to get your opinions on this one.
> 
> Name: AUTHENTIC VALENTINO HISTORIE HANDBAG EXCELLENT CONDITION NO RESERVE
> 
> Item Number: 280774989398
> Seller ID:*isoldit.mn076*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...398?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415f7e5656
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## closethoarder

Hi, I couldn't find if anyone had posted this one already but any help would be appreciated...

Name: valentino rock stud
Item no.: 260889218409
Seller: 23alec23
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...409?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbe358d69

TIA,


----------



## LabelLover81

closethoarder said:


> Hi, I couldn't find if anyone had posted this one already but any help would be appreciated...
> 
> Name: valentino rock stud
> Item no.: 260889218409
> Seller: 23alec23
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...409?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbe358d69
> 
> TIA,



Looks good.  Though a pic of the serial number would confirm.


----------



## viviansywu

Hi,

The buyer did not post whether this bag has a leather serial tag in the inside pocket ( i think it should have one?) and also, the zipper is rectangular ( which is ok but i think it should have a valentino logo printed on it?)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280774989398?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

viviansywu said:


> Hi,
> 
> The buyer did not post whether this bag has a leather serial tag in the inside pocket ( i think it should have one?) and also, the zipper is rectangular ( which is ok but i think it should have a valentino logo printed on it?)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280774989398?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!



Already answered this one in post 445.  Just make sure you do a search by item number next time


----------



## mizpiggy27

Item:  Valentino Maison Purse
Listing:  320796443273
Seller:  annsfabfinds
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/320796443273?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Comment:  please help authenticate this bag.  I know the listing ended.  I got the bag and would like to confirm its authenticity.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## LabelLover81

mizpiggy27 said:


> Item:  Valentino Maison Purse
> Listing:  320796443273
> Seller:  annsfabfinds
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/320796443273?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Comment:  please help authenticate this bag.  I know the listing ended.  I got the bag and would like to confirm its authenticity.  Thank you for your help!



Looks good!  This is a reputable seller as well.
It's a beautiful bag!  I love that it's black on black with the studs!


----------



## Mithril

mizpiggy27 said:
			
		

> Item:  Valentino Maison Purse
> Listing:  320796443273
> Seller:  annsfabfinds
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/320796443273?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Comment:  please help authenticate this bag.  I know the listing ended.  I got the bag and would like to confirm its authenticity.  Thank you for your help!



Looks good to me.  Check for a serial # tag in the inner zip pocket and post pic or PM me with it.


----------



## gheaden

Looking at these three, thank you in advance

Item Name: Hot! VALENTINO a new time, Turq. with oversized bow! Dynamic Pumps!
Item Number: 230706011445
Seller ID: pinkpaperroses 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230706011445?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item Name: VALENTINO Black Patent Platform Slingback With Bow 391/2 New Without Box
Item Number: 180762903796
Seller ID: thorwithasmile 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180762903796?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item Name: New 39.5-9 Valentino Black Patent Classic Pumps
Item Number: 120704093676
Seller ID: houstonmomof3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120704093676?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mizpiggy27

LabelLover81 said:


> Looks good!  This is a reputable seller as well.
> It's a beautiful bag!  I love that it's black on black with the studs!



Thank you so much.


----------



## LabelLover81

gheaden said:


> Looking at these three, thank you in advance
> 
> Item Name: Hot! VALENTINO a new time, Turq. with oversized bow! Dynamic Pumps!
> Item Number: 230706011445
> Seller ID: pinkpaperroses
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230706011445?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO Black Patent Platform Slingback With Bow 391/2 New Without Box
> Item Number: 180762903796
> Seller ID: thorwithasmile
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180762903796?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item Name: New 39.5-9 Valentino Black Patent Classic Pumps
> Item Number: 120704093676
> Seller ID: houstonmomof3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120704093676?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



1st pair look good, though I would like to see a clear picture of the bottoms.

2nd and 3rd pair both are authentic.


----------



## yes1a2b

Hi ladies! Please take a look at this bag, thanks so much!

Item: 100% AUTHENTIC GUARANTEED VALENTINO HISTOIRE HANDBAG! CELEBRITY OWNED! USED 2X
Listing Number: 220906177544
Seller: taylor-made4u
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220906177544?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## LabelLover81

yes1a2b said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! Please take a look at this bag, thanks so much!
> 
> Item: 100% AUTHENTIC GUARANTEED VALENTINO HISTOIRE HANDBAG! CELEBRITY OWNED! USED 2X
> Listing Number: 220906177544
> Seller: taylor-made4u
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220906177544?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Authentic


----------



## hotstar16

Item Name: brown leather ruffle clutch (actual name unknown)
Link: from modnique.com; actual link no longer listed
Photos: 




































The interior tag is extremely difficult to make out; all i can gather is BM 4 W B 24 1.  The hangtag has a sticker on top of a sticker; the number on the outer sticker is 4WB00247 ACP302, and the bottom number is A34000472.  Wish I had more info... thanks so much in advance!


----------



## hotstar16

Item Name: pink satin rhinestone flowers clutch (actual name unknown)
 Link: from modnique.com; actual link no longer listed
Photos:



































Interior serial number is BU 4 WB 182 RP91.  Hangtag (again) has a sticker on top of a sticker (sticker underneath has Valentino logo and says something flowers CL below).  Top number is 4WB00182-ARP901; and lower number is A34000313.
Again, wish I had more info as to the details of this bag, so thanks again for any assistance!


----------



## LabelLover81

hotstar16 said:
			
		

> Item Name: pink satin rhinestone flowers clutch (actual name unknown)
> Link: from modnique.com; actual link no longer listed
> Photos:
> 
> Interior serial number is BU 4 WB 182 RP91.  Hangtag (again) has a sticker on top of a sticker (sticker underneath has Valentino logo and says something flowers CL below).  Top number is 4WB00182-ARP901; and lower number is A34000313.
> Again, wish I had more info as to the details of this bag, so thanks again for any assistance!



These are both authentic.


----------



## hotstar16

LabelLover81 said:


> These are both authentic.



Fantastic... Thank you!!!


----------



## pretty pink

can you please authenticate this valentino.. i would greatly appreciate it 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12082989608...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## mga13

pretty pink said:


> can you please authenticate this valentino.. i would greatly appreciate it
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12082989608...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_1202



The bag is authentic.


----------



## pretty pink

mga13 said:


> The bag is authentic.



thanx alot


----------



## Sabrina332

mga13 said:


> Hi Nikuska:
> I must admit that I'm not an expert on vintage Valentino bags. From what I see, the logo inside the bag is the older one, less rounded and more regtangular-like. That bag might be pre-1998. The font in the strap doesn't look bad. Also the stitching looks good but thats all I can say.
> 
> There's no way I can be 100% sure of its authenticity, as I said I'm not an expert on vintage bags. Sorry I can't help you more.


You seem to be an expert on Valentinos. I just purchased a satchel and can't seem to locate the serial Number. What should I do? Am i not looking in the right placeS?


----------



## mga13

Sabrina332 said:


> You seem to be an expert on Valentinos. I just purchased a satchel and can't seem to locate the serial Number. What should I do? Am i not looking in the right placeS?


 
It depends on how old the bag is. Older bags might not have a serial number at all. The little leather tag with a serial number is usually inside the inner zip pocket.


----------



## aih33

Hello, would someone please authenticate these for me? Thank you and have a Happy New Year! 

Item Name: Valentino Bow Trim Espadrille Sz 37 7 NR
Item Number: 220919545333
Seller ID: *wmar750* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-B...45333?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item336fd4bdf5


----------



## LabelLover81

aih33 said:


> Hello, would someone please authenticate these for me? Thank you and have a Happy New Year!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Bow Trim Espadrille Sz 37 7 NR
> Item Number: 220919545333
> Seller ID: *wmar750*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-B...45333?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item336fd4bdf5


These appear authentic to me


----------



## Louise26

Hi ladies!! I'm new to Valentino, and could use some help authenticating a pair that I found on the bay.

Item: Valentino Garavani Crystal Dorsay Black
Listing: 330669621760
Seller: dombong3 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330669621760?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LabelLover81

blackbeltshoppr said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm new to Valentino, and could use some help authenticating a pair that I found on the bay.
> 
> Item: Valentino Garavani Crystal Dorsay Black
> Listing: 330669621760
> Seller: dombong3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330669621760?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Authentic!


----------



## Louise26

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic!


Get out!! What a lucky find!! YOU ROCK


----------



## Brookitacita

Item: Valentino Medium Leather Nuage
Item Number: 230713105220
Seller: vicmaya
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230713105220

This is my very first Valentino! I am very excited. I think I got a good deal too. Thanks!


----------



## lolalove

Hi, I am new to Valentino.  

I bought this bag today and an upscale second hand store today- its pretty old and not in great shape, definitely well used but was so inexpensive I thought I'd give it a try.  Zippers say "Riri"

Thanks!


----------



## mga13

Brookitacita said:


> Item: Valentino Medium Leather Nuage
> Item Number: 230713105220
> Seller: vicmaya
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230713105220
> 
> This is my very first Valentino! I am very excited. I think I got a good deal too. Thanks!


 
I'd ask the seller for a good picture of the nameplate, the code tag (if there's one, it should be sewn inside the inner zip pocket) and a better picture of the label sewn inside-So far, everything else looks good.


----------



## mga13

lolalove said:


> Hi, I am new to Valentino.
> 
> I bought this bag today and an upscale second hand store today- its pretty old and not in great shape, definitely well used but was so inexpensive I thought I'd give it a try. Zippers say "Riri"
> 
> Thanks!


 
The bag is authentic . It's the Catch Dome Bag, from 2006 if I remember correctly.


----------



## LabelLover81

lolalove said:
			
		

> Hi, I am new to Valentino.
> 
> I bought this bag today and an upscale second hand store today- its pretty old and not in great shape, definitely well used but was so inexpensive I thought I'd give it a try.  Zippers say "Riri"
> 
> Thanks!



I think it looks pretty good... Camera must e hiding the defects


----------



## lolalove

mga13 said:


> The bag is authentic . It's the Catch Dome Bag, from 2006 if I remember correctly.



Oh yeah!  Thank you so much for the quick reply!  It looked/seemed authentic but wasn't sure- I couldn't fid a serial # but I think from reading your posts some of the older ones don't have one.

i think I got the deal of the century on this one.  The outside is in good shape, the leather is just well worn but still not bad at all and the inside zippered pocket (which clearly isn't noticeable) has a ton of ink marks from a pen.  It was on sale for $99 and then everything in the store was another 30% off so it cost be $70!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Valentino Noeud D'amour clutch 





















If you need better photos, I will take them! 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Amandarin

Item Name: VALENTINO RARE Beige Nude Garavani Lacca Large
Item Number: 180792328918
Seller ID: artsuperstud
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) http://www.ebay.com/itm/18079232891...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_642wt_1148

Name: $2995 VALENTINO GARAVANI METALLIC SEQUIN HANDBAG, SLIGHTLY USED HOBO BAG
Item number: 190617031726
Seller: tcherbin
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19061703172...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_1528wt_1115

thanks


----------



## mga13

MademoiselleXO said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this Valentino Noeud D'amour clutch
> 
> If you need better photos, I will take them!
> Thank you in advance!


 
Authentic.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

mga13 said:


> Authentic.


YAY!!! Thank you so much!  It was only $45 at a thrift store haha, I got so lucky!


----------



## mga13

Amandarin said:


> Item Name: VALENTINO RARE Beige Nude Garavani Lacca Large
> Item Number: 180792328918
> Seller ID: artsuperstud
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) http://www.ebay.com/itm/18079232891...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_642wt_1148
> 
> Name: $2995 VALENTINO GARAVANI METALLIC SEQUIN HANDBAG, SLIGHTLY USED HOBO BAG
> Item number: 190617031726
> Seller: tcherbin
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19061703172...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_1528wt_1115
> 
> thanks


 
180792328918: Looks good, but please ask the seller for a better picture of the nameplate and the inner label.

190617031726: Authentic.


----------



## tutu48

I would so appreciate it if someone could authenticate this Valentino bag.

Many thanks:

Item #:250967109018
Seller: stomina
Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1413

Thank you


----------



## Girly Evil

Item Name: Valentino Black Patent Leather Bon Bon Bow Double Handle Dome Satchel Tote Bag
Item Number: 390382454620
Seller ID: 3262marina
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Black-Patent-Leather-Bon-Bon-Bow-Double-Handle-Dome-Satchel-Tote-Bag-/390382454620?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae49b875c

I think this is authentic, but I'm not so sure it's brand new. I think I see scuffs on the patent leather and some marks on the lining. Also, the outside in general looks "dusty." Is that just the way patent photographs? (I'd take pics of my patent leather shoes, but my camera seems to have died an unexpected death.)


----------



## LabelLover81

tutu48 said:


> I would so appreciate it if someone could authenticate this Valentino bag.
> 
> Many thanks:
> 
> Item #:250967109018
> Seller: stomina
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> Thank you



Link isn't working and neither is item number?


----------



## LabelLover81

Girly Evil said:


> Item Name: Valentino Black Patent Leather Bon Bon Bow Double Handle Dome Satchel Tote Bag
> Item Number: 390382454620
> Seller ID: 3262marina
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Black-Patent-Leather-Bon-Bon-Bow-Double-Handle-Dome-Satchel-Tote-Bag-/390382454620?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae49b875c
> 
> I think this is authentic, but I'm not so sure it's brand new. I think I see scuffs on the patent leather and some marks on the lining. Also, the outside in general looks "dusty." Is that just the way patent photographs? (I'd take pics of my patent leather shoes, but my camera seems to have died an unexpected death.)


I agree it's authentic, but can't be certain of the condition.


----------



## tutu48

I am so sorry.  It worked when I tried it earlier.  Sorry about that.

I just tried the Item # 250967109018 and it worked.  Hmm.


Item description: Valentino Garavani Buffalo Bow Shoulder Bag-Collector's Item
Item # 250967109018
Link:
www.ebay.com/itm/250967109018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1413

I tried it again and it worked before I sent post.

Would you mind trying it again.

I sure appreciate your help and am looking forward to your expertise on this!


----------



## Girly Evil

LabelLover81 said:


> I agree it's authentic, but can't be certain of the condition.



Thanks!!
I really should have bought it in store when it first came out. *sigh*


----------



## Brookitacita

mga13 said:


> I'd ask the seller for a good picture of the nameplate, the code tag (if there's one, it should be sewn inside the inner zip pocket) and a better picture of the label sewn inside-So far, everything else looks good.


 
Thanks so much! I will look for the inner code tag when I receive it. If anything looks fishy, I will post pics when it gets here.


----------



## Alienor

Hiya,

Could you please authenticate this Valentino bag?

Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI Ladies PAINTED RED "PETALE" BAG
Item Number: 200701507962
Seller ID: nena-1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-450-VALEN...962?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebabdf97a

Many thanks


----------



## LabelLover81

tutu48 said:


> I am so sorry.  It worked when I tried it earlier.  Sorry about that.
> 
> I just tried the Item # 250967109018 and it worked.  Hmm.
> 
> 
> Item description: Valentino Garavani Buffalo Bow Shoulder Bag-Collector's Item
> Item # 250967109018
> Link:
> www.ebay.com/itm/250967109018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> I tried it again and it worked before I sent post.
> 
> Would you mind trying it again.
> 
> I sure appreciate your help and am looking forward to your expertise on this!



Sorry for the delay... It's authentic



Alienor said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Valentino bag?
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI Ladies PAINTED RED "PETALE" BAG
> Item Number: 200701507962
> Seller ID: nena-1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-450-VALEN...962?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebabdf97a
> 
> Many thanks


 
Authentic, excellent seller


----------



## jherold

Hi ladies

item name: Valentino lace nuage bow tote
item number: unknown
seller: miumiumima
Link: http://www.hawaiihome.cc/listings/craigslist/valentino_nuage/index.html

item name: Valention lace nuage bow tote
item number: unknown
seller: mamima
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Valentino-La..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6f48ac3e#ht_915wt_952

could you please authenticate these for me please! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sabrina332

mga13 said:


> It depends on how old the bag is. Older bags might not have a serial number at all. The little leather tag with a serial number is usually inside the inner zip pocket.



Thank you so much!!
Also, do you happen to recognize this bag? Perhaps from 2007 or so?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item41617c22b4#ht_500wt_1185


----------



## LabelLover81

jherold said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> item name: Valentino lace nuage bow tote
> item number: unknown
> seller: miumiumima
> Link: http://www.hawaiihome.cc/listings/craigslist/valentino_nuage/index.html
> 
> item name: Valention lace nuage bow tote
> item number: unknown
> seller: mamima
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Valentino-La..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6f48ac3e#ht_915wt_952
> 
> could you please authenticate these for me please!
> 
> Thanks so much!


Both are authentic.


----------



## LabelLover81

Sabrina332 said:


> Thank you so much!!
> Also, do you happen to recognize this bag? Perhaps from 2007 or so?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item41617c22b4#ht_500wt_1185



Looks like some kind of catch dome.  MGA might know the exact name.


----------



## mga13

Sabrina332 said:


> Thank you so much!!
> Also, do you happen to recognize this bag? Perhaps from 2007 or so?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item41617c22b4#ht_500wt_1185


 
That bag must be part of the Catch/Signature Line. I don't know the exact name, and I have to say that I'm a little puzzled. Based on the "V" closure, I'd say it's from FW2008


----------



## Sabrina332

mga13 said:


> That bag must be part of the Catch/Signature Line. I don't know the exact name, and I have to say that I'm a little puzzled. Based on the "V" closure, I'd say it's from FW2008



Wow! You ladies are fabulous and quick! Does the bag look authentic to you? I am puzzled if Valentino even uses such leather?


----------



## LabelLover81

Sabrina332 said:


> Wow! You ladies are fabulous and quick! Does the bag look authentic to you? I am puzzled if Valentino even uses such leather?



I think it looks similar to the buffalo leather used years ago on some of their bags, like the fame bow, and also the stitching looks similar to what I have seen in the past. In my opinion, it's authentic, but again, I would definitely wait for MGA.  She's the authority on older bags.


----------



## mga13

Sabrina332 said:


> Wow! You ladies are fabulous and quick! Does the bag look authentic to you? I am puzzled if Valentino even uses such leather?


 
It's authentic. Valentino has used that textured/bubbly leather in the past.


----------



## xrubybabex

Item Name: Red Valentino Handbag
Item Number: 220939667574
Seller ID: 2muchstuffx100
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...012&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem#ht_500wt_1170

Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks


----------



## LabelLover81

xrubybabex said:


> Item Name: Red Valentino Handbag
> Item Number: 220939667574
> Seller ID: 2muchstuffx100
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...012&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem#ht_500wt_1170
> 
> Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks



It looks good.  Though I'm not super familiar with this brand.  Might want to wait for MGAs opinion as well.


----------



## hapfor

Item Name:Valentino Garavani Gray Metallic Patent Leather Maison Handbag
Item Number:320833569251
Seller ID: onquestyle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...251?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab32bc1e3

Thanks a lot!


----------



## LabelLover81

hapfor said:


> Item Name:Valentino Garavani Gray Metallic Patent Leather Maison Handbag
> Item Number:320833569251
> Seller ID: onquestyle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...251?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab32bc1e3
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Authentic


----------



## kalina222

Ladies, I need your help again. Please help me with this Valentino Handbag. Seller has some fake goods on her blog so I'm not sure if this is real.
Item Name: Valentino Handbag
Item Number: Doesn't have any
Seller ID: private blog
Link: http://bijoubyg.blogspot.com/2012/02/handbag-valentino110-ron.html


----------



## Mithril

kalina222 said:
			
		

> Ladies, I need your help again. Please help me with this Valentino Handbag. Seller has some fake goods on her blog so I'm not sure if this is real.
> Item Name: Valentino Handbag
> Item Number: Doesn't have any
> Seller ID: private blog
> Link: http://bijoubyg.blogspot.com/2012/02/handbag-valentino110-ron.html



If you mean the black handbag, I see nothing Valentino Garavani at all about it.  Remember many sellers sell other Valentino brands Fortuna, Mario, etc.  then if you claim fake they can say you never asked which Valentino.  Sorry.


----------



## kalina222

Dearest Mithril, thank you so very much. In my country (Romania) Valentino Garavani is the only well-known Valentino brand. I do like the handbag, but it is rather expensive vor my college-girl budget and no mather how poor I'll ever be I don't wanna support the fake industry. Also, I did find a Fendissime purse I like so I have to choose between the two. Are the other brands part of Valentino house (sub-brands), or entirely different brands? I know about Mario being a different brand, but Fortuna? Seller sais it's vintage, but I can't distinguish the logo to search online for the brand and...I'm lost!


----------



## Mithril

kalina222 said:
			
		

> Dearest Mithril, thank you so very much. In my country (Romania) Valentino Garavani is the only well-known Valentino brand. I do like the handbag, but it is rather expensive vor my college-girl budget and no mather how poor I'll ever be I don't wanna support the fake industry. Also, I did find a Fendissime purse I like so I have to choose between the two. Are the other brands part of Valentino house (sub-brands), or entirely different brands? I know about Mario being a different brand, but Fortuna? Seller sais it's vintage, but I can't distinguish the logo to search online for the brand and...I'm lost!



Hi, the other brands are not part of Valentino Garavani.  I don't see anything about this bag that looks authentic; even the older ones have an interior Valentino Garavani label.  I would advise against it.                The vintage ploy is a common one fakers use to explain why designer labels etc aren't there.  

Do the others have any thoughts?  Mga/Labellover?

Your truly,

Mithril


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> Hi, the other brands are not part of Valentino Garavani.  I don't see anything about this bag that looks authentic; even the older ones have an interior Valentino Garavani label.  I would advise against it.                The vintage ploy is a common one fakers use to explain why designer labels etc aren't there.
> 
> Do the others have any thoughts?  Mga/Labellover?
> 
> Your truly,
> 
> Mithril



I agree with you Mithril.  Plus the pis are pretty poor quality. I would pass


----------



## mga13

Mithril said:


> Hi, the other brands are not part of Valentino Garavani.  I don't see anything about this bag that looks authentic; even the older ones have an interior Valentino Garavani label.  I would advise against it.                The vintage ploy is a common one fakers use to explain why designer labels etc aren't there.
> 
> Do the others have any thoughts?  Mga/Labellover?
> 
> Your truly,
> 
> Mithril



That bag is not Valentino Garavani, not even vintage.


----------



## kalina222

Thank you ladies! Not a lucky month shopping, I guess...One seller didn't send a lovely Furla, this proved fake, as I suspected from the logo, the Fendi is reserved. I was so mad that I could have actually bought the handbag if not for you! Thanks!


----------



## monge129

Hello everyone! It would be great if you could help me on this..

Item Name: Hot Pink Valentino Garavani Handbag Purse Coated Canvas Nuage Bow MINT Condition
Item Number: 140693897327
Seller ID: pawnfathers 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Pink-Va...327?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c202806f

btw..Do valentinos have serial numbers?
Thank you so much


----------



## Mithril

monge129 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! It would be great if you could help me on this..
> 
> Item Name: Hot Pink Valentino Garavani Handbag Purse Coated Canvas Nuage Bow MINT Condition
> Item Number: 140693897327
> Seller ID: pawnfathers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Pink-Valentino-Garavani-Handbag-Purse-Coated-Canvas-Nuage-Bow-MINT-Condition-/140693897327?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c202806f
> 
> btw..Do valentinos have serial numbers?
> Thank you so much



You need pics of inside of bag, zipper pull, inner red label logo & serial # tag in inner pocket.  Also close up of stitching and label plaque on outside.  I can't be sure from these pics though nothing obviously fake to me.  Happy to look at more pics when they come.


----------



## monge129

Thanks Mithril, I'll post pictures later when i get them


----------



## Tropigal3

I know absolutely nothing of Valentino but thought this was so cute.  Please help.  

Item Name:  Vintage Valentino, blue suede
Item Number:  260957427720
Seller ID: anestateofmind
Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260957427720?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## LabelLover81

Tropigal3 said:


> I know absolutely nothing of Valentino but thought this was so cute.  Please help.
> 
> Item Name:  Vintage Valentino, blue suede
> Item Number:  260957427720
> Seller ID: anestateofmind
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260957427720?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



I think it looks off, but MGA is the vintage expert


----------



## Mithril

Tropigal3 said:


> I know absolutely nothing of Valentino but thought this was so cute.  Please help.
> 
> Item Name:  Vintage Valentino, blue suede
> Item Number:  260957427720
> Seller ID: anestateofmind
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260957427720?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619




I do not believe this is Valentino Garavani.  Many sellers say "Valentino" and don't specify which one so if you cry fake they can say that you never asked which Valentino.  I agree see what Mga thinks too.  Sorry.


----------



## mga13

Tropigal3 said:


> I know absolutely nothing of Valentino but thought this was so cute. Please help.
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Valentino, blue suede
> Item Number: 260957427720
> Seller ID: anestateofmind
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260957427720?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


 
This is not Valentino Garavani. I suspect it is Mario Valentino (a totally different designer), but can't be sure about that.


----------



## Tropigal3

mga13 said:


> This is not Valentino Garavani. I suspect it is Mario Valentino (a totally different designer), but can't be sure about that.


 
The seller said it belonged to her husbands grandmother.  His mother said it is Oliver Valentino.  I did some research and found that Valentino Garavani had another clothing line called "Oliver" back in the 90's to appeal to younger crowd.  But that doesn't explain sellers explanation of vintage, very old and belonging to now deceased grandmother.  I don't consider the 90's a vintage .

Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## mga13

Tropigal3 said:


> The seller said it belonged to her husbands grandmother. His mother said it is Oliver Valentino. I did some research and found that Valentino Garavani had another clothing line called "Oliver" back in the 90's to appeal to younger crowd. But that doesn't explain sellers explanation of vintage, very old and belonging to now deceased grandmother. I don't consider the 90's a vintage .
> 
> Thank you for your assistance!


 
You're welcome 

I know Oliver by Valentino, but the label they used on every item was this one:






The logo plate inside the bag does not correspond to the Oliver by Valentino brand, and that's not Valentinos's handwritten signature. I still believe it's from another designer.


----------



## Tropigal3

mga13 said:


> You're welcome
> 
> I know Oliver by Valentino, but the label they used on every item was this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The logo plate inside the bag does not correspond to the Oliver by Valentino brand, and that's not Valentinos's handwritten signature. I still believe it's from another designer.


 
Cute logo, but I agree it's by a different Valentino.  Found another bag I liked better so this one won't be coming home to me.


----------



## manolomel9

Hello please authenticate this Valentino - thanks in advance for your help!

Item name: NWT VALENTINO BLACK SOLD OUT OVERSIZED ROSETTE DOME
Item number:  310380128333
Seller ID: consultnet1
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/31038012833...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1857wt_689


----------



## manolomel9

Here is another one, looks like the same purse but a different seller.  Please authenticate and thanks in advance!

Item name:  NWT VALENTINO BLACK LEATHER PLEATED DOME ROSETTE BAG
Item number: 200714062883
Seller ID: designersgala
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/200714062883?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_816wt_689


----------



## LabelLover81

manolomel9 said:


> Hello please authenticate this Valentino - thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Item name: NWT VALENTINO BLACK SOLD OUT OVERSIZED ROSETTE DOME
> Item number:  310380128333
> Seller ID: consultnet1
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/31038012833...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1857wt_689





manolomel9 said:


> Here is another one, looks like the same purse but a different seller.  Please authenticate and thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name:  NWT VALENTINO BLACK LEATHER PLEATED DOME ROSETTE BAG
> Item number: 200714062883
> Seller ID: designersgala
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/200714062883?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_816wt_689



Both are authentic. Please note these bags are NOT leather.  GL!!


----------



## manolomel9

Thank you LabelLover81!  They looked leather in the pics so thank you for pointing that out!

One more question, are the websites for Fashionphile and Yoogi's closet both reputable online resellers? Thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

manolomel9 said:


> Thank you LabelLover81!  They looked leather in the pics so thank you for pointing that out!
> 
> One more question, are the websites for Fashionphile and Yoogi's closet both reputable online resellers? Thanks!



Yes... I have bought from both and been happy.


----------



## bags4moi

I just won this and hope I purchased an authentic Valentino handbag. I should have done this first but at least they do accept returns if necessary....fingers crossed! Thanks!

Item: VALENTINO $2,695 NWT Black Python FLEUR LACCA Nude Nappa Bag
Item #: 320848100874
Seller: Wardrobe-ltd
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/32084810087...ee-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_2924wt_714


----------



## LabelLover81

bags4moi said:


> I just won this and hope I purchased an authentic Valentino handbag. I should have done this first but at least they do accept returns if necessary....fingers crossed! Thanks!
> 
> Item: VALENTINO $2,695 NWT Black Python FLEUR LACCA Nude Nappa Bag
> Item #: 320848100874
> Seller: Wardrobe-ltd
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/32084810087...ee-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_2924wt_714



Wow!  Authentic and gorgeous!   Congrats!!


----------



## Mithril

bags4moi said:


> I just won this and hope I purchased an authentic Valentino handbag. I should have done this first but at least they do accept returns if necessary....fingers crossed! Thanks!
> 
> Item: VALENTINO $2,695 NWT Black Python FLEUR LACCA Nude Nappa Bag
> Item #: 320848100874
> Seller: Wardrobe-ltd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32084810087...ee-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_2924wt_714


 
Agree with LL, definitely authentic & a showstopper.  I was eyeing this one myself 
Do post a reveal!


----------



## bags4moi

Yippee!!! I'm sooo excited! I almost lost the auction the last few seconds! Glad my thumbs are fast and I won the draw! He he  I'll post picks when it arrives.  Thanks so much for your help. glad I found this site...


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Hi everyone, I am thinking of buying this bag...just thought I would check to see if you thought if it was authentic, the seller has good history but one negative comment.  TIA!

Item: Valentino Rock Stud Ivory Leather Handbag Purse Sholuder Bag $ 1,895 Fall 2011
Item #: 380407962170
Seller: lookatyou* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380407962170&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Mithril

shoeshopaholic said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I am thinking of buying this bag...just thought I would check to see if you thought if it was authentic, the seller has good history but one negative comment.  TIA!
> 
> Item: Valentino Rock Stud Ivory Leather Handbag Purse Sholuder Bag $ 1,895 Fall 2011
> Item #: 380407962170
> Seller: lookatyou*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380407962170&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Looks authentic.  Just make sure you are OK with the marks on the front.


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Hi everyone, 

I am thinking of buying this one instead of the other damaged one...TIA!!

Item: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Single Handle Bag
Item #: 250998047921
Seller: danica4b
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/250998047921?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_842wt_1051


----------



## shoeshopaholic

^ Hi everyone, I was hoping someone could give me their opinion... The seller would like me to pay this morning.  Thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

shoeshopaholic said:


> ^ Hi everyone, I was hoping someone could give me their opinion... The seller would like me to pay this morning.  Thanks!



Pretty sure it's real...  Need the serial number to be sure. I'm vegetating on a plane now. Good luck!!!


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Hi! The serial number is BS - B859BOL3.  Thanks so much for your help!



LabelLover81 said:


> Pretty sure it's real...  Need the serial number to be sure. I'm vegetating on a plane now. Good luck!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

shoeshopaholic said:


> Hi! The serial number is BS - B859BOL3.  Thanks so much for your help!



I meant I need to SEE the serial number.... A pic


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Sorry!  The seller has posted a picture on the auction.  She has sent me some pretty bizarre responses so I just want to confirm it is authentic.  Thank you for your time!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260970443787&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_857wt_931



LabelLover81 said:


> I meant I need to SEE the serial number.... A pic


----------



## LabelLover81

shoeshopaholic said:


> Sorry!  The seller has posted a picture on the auction.  She has sent me some pretty bizarre responses so I just want to confirm it is authentic.  Thank you for your time!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260970443787&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_857wt_931



Authentic


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Im sorry to bother you again.  I have another bag that I have found...thinking of buying this one instead.  The seller says that it was purchased from Nordstroms but I asked for a picture of the serial number tag and them seem unable to find it...  I was hoping to get your opinion once more from the picture on the action and the additional pictures below.  Thank you so much!

Item Name: VALENTINO Rockstud Shoulder Handbag in Cognac - Brand new/ 100% Authentic
Item Number: 150771103319
Seller: jayjay2062012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-Rockstud-Shoulder-Handbag-Cognac-Brand-new-100-Authentic-/150771103319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231aa87657#ht_840wt_883

















LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic


----------



## LabelLover81

^^Fairly certain it's authentic.


----------



## Vie en Rose

Hello Ladies,
I'm a newbie here and so glad I found this page! 

I really need your help regarding my newly bought *"VALENTINO Nuage Gold Metallic Leather"*.
I bought it from a reputable eBay seller.  When I received the bag, I noticed that a couple of things are different from my other Valentino Nuage bags (I already have the Large Black Leather & Large Black Lacca).

This one *doesn't have the serial number tag & the bow can so easily loosen up*..  I'll attach some pictures for you to inspect.. 

Item Name:  VALENTINO Gold Metallic Leather Bow Detail Nuage Hobo Large Handbag
Item Number:  380405088193
Seller ID:  linda*s***stuff
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/380405088193?

:help:

Thank You very Much!


----------



## LabelLover81

Vie en Rose said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I'm a newbie here and so glad I found this page!
> 
> I really need your help regarding my newly bought *"VALENTINO Nuage Gold Metallic Leather"*.
> I bought it from a reputable eBay seller.  When I received the bag, I noticed that a couple of things are different from my other Valentino Nuage bags (I already have the Large Black Leather & Large Black Lacca).
> 
> This one *doesn't have the serial number tag & the bow can so easily loosen up*..  I'll attach some pictures for you to inspect..
> 
> Item Name:  VALENTINO Gold Metallic Leather Bow Detail Nuage Hobo Large Handbag
> Item Number:  380405088193
> Seller ID:  linda*s***stuff
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/380405088193?
> 
> :help:
> 
> Thank You very Much!



I find it odd that there's no serial number with that particular inner label.  However one of my bags has that same inconsistency but I bought it from a dept store.  Can you show us a pic of the entire bag, the bottom and the outside nameplate?


----------



## Vie en Rose

Hi *LabelLover81*, thanks for your prompt response, I really appreciate it! 

I'm extremely concerned about the untied bow, is it normal, considering the extended variety of Nuage bags?







Here are the additional pictures:

















Thanks again!


----------



## LabelLover81

Vie en Rose said:
			
		

> Hi LabelLover81, thanks for your prompt response, I really appreciate it!
> 
> I'm extremely concerned about the untied bow, is it normal, considering the extended variety of Nuage bags?
> 
> Here are the additional pictures:
> 
> Thanks again!



The bow isn't of great concern to me. The bow on the nuage is a true bow that is tied and then stitched  and glued into place. With pre owned bags, you never know what kind of treatment the bag endured so I find it plausible that the bow could become untied with enough misuse. After conducting some of my own research, I have no cause for concerns with this bag and believe it to be authentic. However, you may wait for MGA and/or Mithril to confirm for peace of mind.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> The bow isn't of great concern to me. The bow on the nuage is a true bow that is tied and then stitched  and glued into place. With pre owned bags, you never know what kind of treatment the bag endured so I find it plausible that the bow could become untied with enough misuse. After conducting some of my own research, I have no cause for concerns with this bag and believe it to be authentic. However, you may wait for MGA and/or Mithril to confirm for peace of mind.



I agree with LL, there's no cause for concerns about the authenticity of this bag. About the bow, it's something that can be easily fixed. I've seen that happen to other Nuages, specially if they are made of a soft leather.


----------



## Vie en Rose

Well THAT's a huge relief!! 

Thanks so much, *LabelLover81 & mga13*!  Don't know what to do without your opinions!!


----------



## ihsu

Hi, are these authentic? 

Item Name:  Valentino Couture Nude Patent Leather Peep Toe Bow Pump Shoe 38.5 $695
Item Number: 320862278361
Seller ID:  riheke
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320862278361

Thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

ihsu said:


> Hi, are these authentic?
> 
> Item Name:  Valentino Couture Nude Patent Leather Peep Toe Bow Pump Shoe 38.5 $695
> Item Number: 320862278361
> Seller ID:  riheke
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320862278361
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## shoeshopaholic

LabelLover81 said:


> ^^Fairly certain it's authentic.



Hi again, the seller found the tag with the serial number and sent me a picture.  Can you confirm authenticity?  Thank you so much!


----------



## LabelLover81

shoeshopaholic said:


> Hi again, the seller found the tag with the serial number and sent me a picture.  Can you confirm authenticity?  Thank you so much!



Yes, you're good. Beautiful bag!!


----------



## minorc1

Hello, 
I am new to TPF and hope I am posting in the appropriate place.  I was wondering if anyone had bought from the e-bay seller perfect_essence.  There are some beautiful Valentino bags that are being sold at a discount because they were store displays.  I was wondering about this purse in particular:
Item # 260968771094
Name: Ladies Red Skin Square Clutch
Seller Id: *perfect_essence* 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260968771094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Thank you!


----------



## LabelLover81

minorc1 said:


> Hello,
> I am new to TPF and hope I am posting in the appropriate place.  I was wondering if anyone had bought from the e-bay seller perfect_essence.  There are some beautiful Valentino bags that are being sold at a discount because they were store displays.  I was wondering about this purse in particular:
> Item # 260968771094
> Name: Ladies Red Skin Square Clutch
> Seller Id: *perfect_essence*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260968771094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Thank you!



I have bought from perfect essence several time and ave been happy. For the bag, we will need to see pics of the inside.


----------



## minorc1

Thanks for your response, LabelLover81.   I have emailed the seller to ask for interior pictures; however,   just knowing that you have bought from the seller and been pleased makes me feel more confident about making a purchase.  I will post pictures of the interior if/when the seller responds.  Thanks again for your time!


----------



## minorc1

LabelLover81 said:


> I have bought from perfect essence several time and ave been happy. For the bag, we will need to see pics of the inside.



Thanks for your response, LabelLover81.   I have emailed the seller to  ask for interior pictures; however,   just knowing that you have bought  from the seller and been pleased makes me feel more confident about  making a purchase.  I will post pictures of the interior if/when the  seller responds.  Thanks again for your time!


----------



## minorc1

LabelLover81 said:


> I have bought from perfect essence several time and ave been happy. For the bag, we will need to see pics of the inside.


 
This is the response I received from perfect_essence when I asked for pictures of the interior of the purse:

"no im sorry we ship from a third party
thank you"

Should this be a deal-breaker?


----------



## LabelLover81

minorc1 said:


> This is the response I received from perfect_essence when I asked for pictures of the interior of the purse:
> 
> "no im sorry we ship from a third party
> thank you"
> 
> Should this be a deal-breaker?



Its up to you. Are you comfortable with that?  Everything I have bought from them in the past has been authentic, but I do ALOT of shopping on eBay. So I'm fine taking a risk.


----------



## Klynn24

Just a heads up, I accidentally posted this question in another thread under the Valentino section.  Didn't see this thread until now!  I just bought this and stupidly didnt check if it was authentic

Item #:?
Seller: rubyred6223
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110840183847?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

thanks!


----------



## manolomel9

Please authenticate - Thanks in advance!

Item Name:  VALENTINO GARAVANI Ladies BLACK LACE SATCHEL BAG w/ Tag
Item Number:  120881814322
Seller ID:  nena-1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120881814322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mga13

manolomel9 said:


> Please authenticate - Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI Ladies BLACK LACE SATCHEL BAG w/ Tag
> Item Number: 120881814322
> Seller ID: nena-1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120881814322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Authentic!


----------



## yes1a2b

Please take a look, thanks!

Item: Valentino 360 Hobo Black Leather Used Retail $1395
Listing Number: 12089367474
Seller: vellofawn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-3...747?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c25d314fb


----------



## LabelLover81

yes1a2b said:


> Please take a look, thanks!
> 
> Item: Valentino 360 Hobo Black Leather Used Retail $1395
> Listing Number: 12089367474
> Seller: vellofawn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-3...747?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c25d314fb



Looks good, but a pic of the serial number would clinch it.


----------



## yes1a2b

LabelLover81 said:


> Looks good, but a pic of the serial number would clinch it.


 
The seller provided the link to the picture of the serial number. Please take a look, thanks!!

Item: Valentino 360 Hobo Black Leather Used Retail $1395
Listing Number: 12089367474
Seller: vellofawn
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120893674747&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j91/amandacable/2012-04-1415-12423.jpg


----------



## LabelLover81

yes1a2b said:


> The seller provided the link to the picture of the serial number. Please take a look, thanks!!
> 
> Item: Valentino 360 Hobo Black Leather Used Retail $1395
> Listing Number: 12089367474
> Seller: vellofawn
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120893674747&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> 
> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j91/amandacable/2012-04-1415-12423.jpg



Authentic


----------



## yes1a2b

Please take a look, thanks!

Item: VALENTINO BRAND NEW WITH TAGS! HUGE BLACK LEATHER BOW BAG SATCHEL SHOULDER
Listing Number: 350442769988
Seller: jennzclozet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350442769988?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## LabelLover81

yes1a2b said:


> Please take a look, thanks!
> 
> Item: VALENTINO BRAND NEW WITH TAGS! HUGE BLACK LEATHER BOW BAG SATCHEL SHOULDER
> Listing Number: 350442769988
> Seller: jennzclozet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350442769988?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Looks good, but again the serial number would let me know for sure.


----------



## goodric4

Item Name:VALENTINO RED BOW SHOPPING TOTE Shoulder Handbag Purse
Item Number:110873217722
Seller ID:dfwarehouse
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110873217722?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?  Thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

goodric4 said:
			
		

> Item Name:VALENTINO RED BOW SHOPPING TOTE Shoulder Handbag Purse
> Item Number:110873217722
> Seller ID:dfwarehouse
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110873217722?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?  Thanks!



Awww, this was one of my first V bags!  Authentic!


----------



## goodric4

LabelLover81 said:


> Awww, this was one of my first V bags! Authentic!


 
YAY!  This is my first too   I'm so happy to have it because it will match my shoes perfectly...great for the holidays!  Any suggestions on the handle replacement?  Do you know if Valentino offers a repair or reconditioning service for bags?  Also, any suggestions on cleaning/maintenance?  Thank you so much for your prompt authentication!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

goodric4 said:


> YAY!  This is my first too   I'm so happy to have it because it will match my shoes perfectly...great for the holidays!  Any suggestions on the handle replacement?  Do you know if Valentino offers a repair or reconditioning service for bags?  Also, any suggestions on cleaning/maintenance?  Thank you so much for your prompt authentication!!!



Pretty sure they don't replace handles. Maybe if it was bought at the boutique and you had a receipt, but not just one thats being brought in. Sorry   but you could always call a boutique and ask.


----------



## newbee414

Item Name:Valentino Tote
Item Number:Unknown
Seller ID:Myself
Link: http://s1053.photobucket.com/albums/s475/Alphawolf414/
Any questions PV me


----------



## Mithril

newbee414 said:


> Item Name:Valentino Tote
> Item Number:Unknown
> Seller ID:Myself
> Link: http://s1053.photobucket.com/albums/s475/Alphawolf414/
> Any questions PV me


 
This could possible be a vintage Valentino; maybe Mga13 could give her opinion?  Certainly not a Valentino from the last 12 years.


----------



## mga13

newbee414 said:


> Item Name:Valentino Tote
> Item Number:Unknown
> Seller ID:Myself
> Link: http://s1053.photobucket.com/albums/s475/Alphawolf414/
> Any questions PV me


 
This is vintage Valentino. I'd say from the late 80's or early 90's.


----------



## newbee414

So is it real and any idea about what its worth? thank you!


----------



## LabelLover81

newbee414 said:


> So is it real and any idea about what its worth? thank you!



As MGA stated above, this is a vintage Valentino.  Not sure why you're asking about authenticity again?  Also, if you read post one, we are not supposed to comment on the value of bags.
Thanks!


----------



## newbee414

My bad im new thanks


----------



## LabelLover81

newbee414 said:


> My bad im new thanks



No problem!  Good luck with the auction!


----------



## scarlette1969

Name: Valentino Flower Leather Bag
Seller: Mena-1
Item#:  120915759213
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120915759213#ht_5967wt_961

Comment: I am the winner of the auction and would like to confirm authenticity before paying. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## LabelLover81

scarlette1969 said:


> Name: Valentino Flower Leather Bag
> Seller: Mena-1
> Item#:  120915759213
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120915759213#ht_5967wt_961
> 
> Comment: I am the winner of the auction and would like to confirm authenticity before paying. Thanks so much in advance!



Authentic!  Congratulations!


----------



## scarlette1969

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic!  Congratulations!



Thanks soo much for the quick response, LabelLover!!!!


----------



## Sofia79

I am thinking of buying a Histoire bag. I found it in this color, which looks pretty for summer or winter. Is it a classic bag, or something of the past?

Please authenticate this
http://www.fashionphile.com/VALENTINO-GARAVANI-Leather-Large-Histoire-Metallic-23470


----------



## LabelLover81

Sofia79 said:


> I am thinking of buying a Histoire bag. I found it in this color, which looks pretty for summer or winter. Is it a classic bag, or something of the past?
> 
> Please authenticate this
> http://www.fashionphile.com/VALENTINO-GARAVANI-Leather-Large-Histoire-Metallic-23470



Authentic and definitely a classic!


----------



## Sofia79

Thanks! I am getting closer to getting it. One more question LOL. How does the leather feel? Is it stiff?


----------



## LabelLover81

Sofia79 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I am getting closer to getting it. One more question LOL. How does the leather feel? Is it stiff?



It's not as soft and buttery as their nappa leather, but it's not stiff. I would say its in the middle.


----------



## Mithril

Sofia79 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I am getting closer to getting it. One more question LOL. How does the leather feel? Is it stiff?



Agree authentic and slightly stiff; however, it will hold its shape even if you pack 20 lbs in it.  Go for it!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## barbieschateau

Please authentic this bag for me. Thank you so much!!

Item Name:Auth Valentino ROCKSTUD Clutch Bag Red - S T U N N I N G -
Item Number:140761527649
Seller ID:jaxxbrand
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Valent...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8878812822784293053


----------



## LabelLover81

barbieschateau said:


> Please authentic this bag for me. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name:Auth Valentino ROCKSTUD Clutch Bag Red - S T U N N I N G -
> Item Number:140761527649
> Seller ID:jaxxbrand
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Valent...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8878812822784293053



Authentic


----------



## barbieschateau

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much. You are wonderful!


----------



## ampolina

Hello,
Recently purchased this Valentino bag but wondered if it's authentic? Any thoughts?
The code is in the inside pocket:BGAWB846CUO1 is there a place on the web to check the code out ? Thanks very much for any help.


----------



## LabelLover81

ampolina said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Recently purchased this Valentino bag but wondered if it's authentic? Any thoughts?
> The code is in the inside pocket:BGAWB846CUO1 is there a place on the web to check the code out ? Thanks very much for any help.



Can I see a close up of the inside label and the zipper pull and the outside label and the actual serial number?


----------



## ampolina

Not too sure if these give you a better idea?


----------



## ampolina

Here is a better close up of the serial number and the underside of the zipper. Thanks for your help.


----------



## LabelLover81

ampolina said:


> Here is a better close up of the serial number and the underside of the zipper. Thanks for your help.



I'm pretty sure it's authentic, but I'm going to ask Mithril and MGA to chime in.


----------



## Mithril

All details accurate and authentic to me.  Haven't seen this model before in US; I know some European retailers have different ones.  I have seen the leather inner tag on some resort models.  Mga?  What do you think?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mga13

All details look good to me.


----------



## ampolina

Thank you everyone for your help- I feel a lot better about the bag (my first Valentino) I  couldn't resist this lovely bag when it caught the corner of my eye. Have a great rest of the week.


----------



## fancynancy1218

Is this an authentic website...
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/VALEN...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45176867SH/sts/sr_women80. TIA


----------



## LabelLover81

fancynancy1218 said:
			
		

> Is this an authentic website...
> http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/VALENTINO+GARAVANI/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45176867SH/sts/sr_women80. TIA



Yes!  . Yoox is awesome!!!!!


----------



## SassieMe

Valentino ladies, I'm really on the hunt for one of the petale totes, and would really appreciate your expertise on this one! 

This one seems really great.  But it seems to be missing the darker stitching that I've seen on other images of this bag. 

Item Name:Valentino Rosette Flower Petale Tote Shopping Shopper Bag Red NEW
Item Number:370615709414
Seller ID: 3662marina
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/37061570941...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_10491wt_754

Authentic?  I just really love those big ole flowers!!  

THANKS!


----------



## SassieMe

I also really love this dome shaped petale bag.  I have a few concerns about the zippers on those patent domes, but this is just so gorgeous!

Item Name:NEW NWT $2200 VALENTINO GARAVANI PETALE FLOWER PATENT LEATHER DOMED HANDBAG
Item Number:160814974601
Seller ID: lxltd
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16081497460...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1139wt_887

Can't help myself!  Just really want one of these Valentino-red flower bags!!

THANKS in advance for your help!


----------



## LabelLover81

SassieMe said:


> Valentino ladies, I'm really on the hunt for one of the petale totes, and would really appreciate your expertise on this one!
> 
> This one seems really great.  But it seems to be missing the darker stitching that I've seen on other images of this bag.
> 
> Item Name:Valentino Rosette Flower Petale Tote Shopping Shopper Bag Red NEW
> Item Number:370615709414
> Seller ID: 3662marina
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/37061570941...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_10491wt_754
> 
> Authentic?  I just really love those big ole flowers!!
> 
> THANKS!



It looks different because it's the small petale, not the big one you're used to seeing. Its authentic though


----------



## LabelLover81

SassieMe said:


> I also really love this dome shaped petale bag.  I have a few concerns about the zippers on those patent domes, but this is just so gorgeous!
> 
> Item Name:NEW NWT $2200 VALENTINO GARAVANI PETALE FLOWER PATENT LEATHER DOMED HANDBAG
> Item Number:160814974601
> Seller ID: lxltd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16081497460...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1139wt_887
> 
> Can't help myself!  Just really want one of these Valentino-red flower bags!!
> 
> THANKS in advance for your help!



Authentic


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic



THANKS so much!  Now I have to just make a decision!! :shame:


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> It looks different because it's the small petale, not the big one you're used to seeing. Its authentic though



You're truly the Queen of Valentino!  My tastes are not nearly as sophisticated as you other V folks - I'm not yet into rock stud - but I really drool over these flowers.

THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## SassieMe

I decided on this one!  OMG - now I can't wait for it to come.  

I have 2 V bags: a red nuage (medium) and one of the floral painted hobos, plus one pair of black patent shoes.  This is a dangerous forum for me to hang out in!


----------



## LabelLover81

SassieMe said:


> I decided on this one!  OMG - now I can't wait for it to come.
> 
> I have 2 V bags: a red nuage (medium) and one of the floral painted hobos, plus one pair of black patent shoes.  This is a dangerous forum for me to hang out in!



Congrats!  Can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## Mithril

SassieMe said:


> I decided on this one! OMG - now I can't wait for it to come.
> 
> I have 2 V bags: a red nuage (medium) and one of the floral painted hobos, plus one pair of black patent shoes. This is a dangerous forum for me to hang out in!


 

Congrats!! I was eyeing this one too.  Do post a reveal.


----------



## kmtlred

hi, can anyone authenticate this one:  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Valent...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a75ad2bf0

TIA!!!


----------



## SassieMe

Mithril said:


> Congrats!! I was eyeing this one too.  Do post a reveal.



I will! I can't wait for it to come - the seller said by Friday!  :giggles:


----------



## Mithril

kmtlred said:


> hi, can anyone authenticate this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Valent...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a75ad2bf0
> 
> TIA!!!


 

Authentic!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hi - I'm new to the forum and to Valentino.  But I have fallen in love with the bags.  

Can you authenticate these for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/19069049524...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1512wt_1166

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22104802927...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_6106wt_1397

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22104792961...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1173wt_1166


Also, I've been looking at several of the red lacca bow totes (such as the second one above) and most of the preowned ones have cracked straps.  Is that common to this brand?  Is it easily fixed?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mithril

Sparkletastic said:
			
		

> Hi - I'm new to the forum and to Valentino.  But I have fallen in love with the bags.
> 
> Can you authenticate these for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190690495249?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1512wt_1166
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221048029279?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_6106wt_1397
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221047929617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1173wt_1166
> 
> Also, I've been looking at several of the red lacca bow totes (such as the second one above) and most of the preowned ones have cracked straps.  Is that common to this brand?  Is it easily fixed?
> 
> Thanks so much!



The first (red Betty Bow) looks good bit pics are a bit blurry though might hide imperfections.  second authentic Nuage.  Third authentic double bow dome. 

Not sure about the strap issue-

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elynnin

authenticate this for me please 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130721885546#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Mithril

elynnin said:
			
		

> authenticate this for me please
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130721885546#ht_500wt_1413



Authentic!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Bonny

This bag was posted on craig's list and ebay. She said will meet me at Nordstrom where it was purchased with tags on. Should I meet her? 


Item Name: 	Valentino Rose Petale Red Leather Tote Hand Bag
Item Number:   on ebay....???
Seller ID:cafoxygirl 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...item20c03efda1&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1091

pictures if this works: http://us.mg6.mail.yahoo.com/ya/dow...pid=2.2&fid=Inbox&inline=1&appid=YahooMailNeo


----------



## Bonny

LabelLover81 said:


> It looks different because it's the small petale, not the big one you're used to seeing. Its authentic though


What do you mean by large and small petale? I saw two bags, one with the black stitching and one w/o but both were of the same size...what is a site to find older version authentic valentino petale bags so I know they were made with two different stitching?? help!
thanks


----------



## Bonny

LabelLover81 said:


> Looks good, but again the serial number would let me know for sure.


Does the stitching number seem right on the inside tag of this Valentino? I'm interested in buying one but can't tell the difference on these fake vs real!!
ON this site, it said to count the stitches!
Is this correct?
http://spotfakehandbags.com/spot-fake-valentino-red-label.html


----------



## Mithril

Bonny said:
			
		

> What do you mean by large and small petale? I saw two bags, one with the black stitching and one w/o but both were of the same size...what is a site to find older version authentic valentino petale bags so I know they were made with two different stitching?? help!
> thanks



I can only see 3 pics which look good but would need more to authenticate.  Just need closeups of inner red label, zipper pull, serial number in inside pocket, clasps to detachable handle.


----------



## Bonny

Mithril said:


> I can only see 3 pics which look good but would need more to authenticate.  Just need closeups of inner red label, zipper pull, serial number in inside pocket, clasps to detachable handle.


there is one more picture on the bottom with the red inside tag. Try click link below
I believe there is a serial tag but if I agree to meet her, I can check that myself and what am I looking for with the clasps? how does one fake a bag with the Nordstrom tag still on? I"m going to have Nordstrom make sure it is their tag and it fits with description of the bag...will have to call them. this my first time purchasing from ebay, so worried but kinda exciting! Thanks so much for helping, will need all the advise I can get!!!

http://us.mg6.mail.yahoo.com/ya/dow...pid=2.2&fid=Inbox&inline=1&appid=YahooMailNeo


----------



## Bonny

Mithril said:


> I can only see 3 pics which look good but would need more to authenticate.  Just need closeups of inner red label, zipper pull, serial number in inside pocket, clasps to detachable handle.


try this link for red tag inside:

http://us.mg6.mail.yahoo.com/ya/dow...pid=2.2&fid=Inbox&inline=1&appid=YahooMailNeo


----------



## Bonny

name: Authentic Valentino Garavani $895 Dark Blue Denim Lg 360 Hobo Bag 
auction #:140772960092
seller: luxurydesignerdepot2012
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15084665008...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1158

He has posted all the pictures I have asked of him. I just don't have the underside of the zipper....what do you guys think and do you think the price is good, pre owned at 45% off.

Thanks!


----------



## Bonny

I'm a Valentino handbag virgin so need help in deciphering whether this is just the deal of a life time. She is willing to meet at Nordstrom if I was local but I need some tips and advice from people who are more familiar!! 
Thanks so much!

NAME: Valentino Rose Petale Red Leather Tote Hand Bag (NWT)
item #: 140664307105
seller name: cafoxygirl
URL:http://www.ebay.com/itm/140664307105?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_954

Other pictures (red lable, serial #, tag, zipper, clasps) attached below not on EBAY


----------



## Mithril

Bonny said:
			
		

> I'm a Valentino handbag virgin so need help in deciphering whether this is just the deal of a life time. She is willing to meet at Nordstrom if I was local but I need some tips and advice from people who are more familiar!!
> Thanks so much!
> 
> NAME: Valentino Rose Petale Red Leather Tote Hand Bag (NWT)
> item #: 140664307105
> seller name: cafoxygirl
> URL:http://www.ebay.com/itm/140664307105?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_954
> 
> Other pictures (red lable, serial #, tag, zipper, clasps) attached below not on EBAY



These look good-authentic.  I would ask if she will accept return on authenticity-most sellers will who stand behind their products.  Good luck!


----------



## Mithril

Bonny said:
			
		

> name: Authentic Valentino Garavani $895 Dark Blue Denim Lg 360 Hobo Bag
> auction #:140772960092
> seller: luxurydesignerdepot2012
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150846650084?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1158
> 
> He has posted all the pictures I have asked of him. I just don't have the underside of the zipper....what do you guys think and do you think the price is good, pre owned at 45% off.
> 
> Thanks!



Looks good but best to have clear pics of all sides of bag, serial number inside inner pocket too.


----------



## Mithril

Bonny said:
			
		

> Does the stitching number seem right on the inside tag of this Valentino? I'm interested in buying one but can't tell the difference on these fake vs real!!
> ON this site, it said to count the stitches!
> Is this correct?
> http://spotfakehandbags.com/spot-fake-valentino-red-label.html



I don't know these are absolutes; especially the plastic price tie-Nieman's and other designer department stores use them-has never worried me.  Usually the fakes are off in a lot of details not just the red label.  A number of my bags have different stitching around the label depending on era of bag also the zipper pull used to a be a V logo.  So best to post lots of pics here and see what people think.


----------



## aih33

NAME: VALENTINO Gold Metallic Leather Floral Applique Sandals Sz 37 7 IN BOX
item #: 380450748233
seller name: *linda*s***stuff*
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...48233?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5894a1b749

Question, anyone have experience with Valentino sandals in this size? From my experience with Valentino, a 10" insole for a size 37 is rather big. 

Thank you!


----------



## Mithril

aih33 said:
			
		

> NAME: VALENTINO Gold Metallic Leather Floral Applique Sandals Sz 37 7 IN BOX
> item #: 380450748233
> seller name: linda*s***stuff
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-Gold-Metallic-Leather-Floral-Applique-Sandals-Sz-37-7-IN-BOX-/380450748233?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5894a1b749
> 
> Question, anyone have experience with Valentino sandals in this size? From my experience with Valentino, a 10" insole for a size 37 is rather big.
> 
> Thank you!



These are authentic; however my feet are a bit bigger so I do not have experience in this size.  They run true to size usually though.  Great deal


----------



## Diesel Religion

Hello, Can I please get an auth check on this Valentino bag from a private sale. I am unsure of the name. Please let me know if more pictures are needed. TIA


----------



## anali12

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this bag
Item Name (if you know it):Bow bag
Link (if available): n/a
Photos: http://s1071.photobucket.com/albums/u517/analiRDR/bow bag/


----------



## Mithril

Diesel Religion said:
			
		

> Hello, Can I please get an auth check on this Valentino bag from a private sale. I am unsure of the name. Please let me know if more pictures are needed. TIA



Not authentic Valentino Garavani sorry.


----------



## Mithril

anali12 said:
			
		

> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this bag
> Item Name (if you know it):Bow bag
> Link (if available): n/a
> Photos: http://s1071.photobucket.com/albums/u517/analiRDR/bow%20bag/



Authentic but exterior of bag well used & not pen mark.  Make sure you are OK with condition.


----------



## calisurf

Help will be greatly appreciated. I die for this!

221069514063
Rockstud clutch
Luvebrands
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221069514063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922


----------



## marina230

calisurf said:


> Help will be greatly appreciated. I die for this!
> 
> 221069514063
> Rockstud clutch
> Luvebrands
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221069514063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922



I do not know about this clutch, but for past few month this seller sold and re-list the same items multiple times. She had the same clutch in red and black. I would be very careful to buy from her.


----------



## calisurf

marina230 said:
			
		

> I do not know about this clutch, but for past few month this seller sold and re-list the same items multiple times. She had the same clutch in red and black. I would be very careful to buy from her.



Thanks!  I think I will wait. I'm tired of dealing with fakebay!


----------



## Mithril

calisurf said:


> Thanks! I think I will wait. I'm tired of dealing with fakebay!


 

This looks authentic in the pictures, but Marina's point is well taken.  I have also noticed these clutches listed before.  If you are interested, check feedback carefully & email seller with some questions.  I never buy from a seller that does not email back promptly.


----------



## LisaMarie24

Item name:valentino clutch 
Item number: unknown 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261069193353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_684wt_250 
Thankyou so much again!


----------



## Diesel Religion

Hello, I have this bag that I looking at from a private sale. Please let me know if it is authentic or not. Thanks!!


----------



## SassieMe

Diesel Religion said:


> Hello, I have this bag that I looking at from a private sale. Please let me know if it is authentic or not. Thanks!!



Hi!  One of the V authenticators, Mithril, responded to your earlier request on July 13 at post #629 - here's what she said:

"Not authentic Valentino Garavani sorry."  

Sorry!!


----------



## Diesel Religion

Mithril said:


> Not authentic Valentino Garavani sorry.


 
Oh I must have had a brain-cramp. I couldn't even recall posting it the first time. 

But anyways, thanks to both for the check and reminder


----------



## sherryluo

Hi experts~! need help~! could anyone authenticate this for me?? thanks so much~!

Item Name: Valentino Vavavoom Clutch SIZE L
Link:N/A
Photos: 

DUST BAG:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/71436934.jpg/

Clutch:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/img7378i.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/img7362y.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/76624225.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/img7376j.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/img7375w.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/img7373t.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/img7371u.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/img7361p.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/img7366dv.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/img7367r.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/img7369c.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/img7365y.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/img7363c.jpg/


----------



## Mithril

sherryluo said:
			
		

> Hi experts~! need help~! could anyone authenticate this for me?? thanks so much~!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Vavavoom Clutch SIZE L
> Link:N/A
> Photos:
> 
> DUST BAG:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/71436934.jpg/
> 
> Clutch:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/img7378i.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/img7362y.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/76624225.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/img7376j.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/img7375w.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/img7373t.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/img7371u.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/img7361p.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/img7366dv.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/img7367r.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/img7369c.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/img7365y.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/img7363c.jpg/



Looks great to me!  Check that the serial number in inside pocket is there- & PM it to me to be sure.


----------



## sherryluo

Mithril said:


> Looks great to me!  Check that the serial number in inside pocket is there- & PM it to me to be sure.




Already sent you the message. Please check~

Thank you~


----------



## Mithril

sherryluo said:
			
		

> Already sent you the message. Please check~
> 
> Thank you~



Authentic!  Enjoy.


----------



## Abbybee

I've recently got this bag from eBay.....
Some how I do believe this might be a replica item!
Can anyone help me to identify this bag is real or not!
The seller is from Romania!


----------



## Mithril

Abbybee said:


> I've recently got this bag from eBay.....
> Some how I do believe this might be a replica item!
> Can anyone help me to identify this bag is real or not!
> The seller is from Romania!


 
To me, all the details look good.   Usually fakes are off in significant details-I don't see that here.  The only thing is I do not have a serial # to compare for this model.  To be absolutely sure, you could go to a department store or boutique that carries this model and examine-should have the same number/same details on bag.    Hope this helps!


----------



## marina230

Mithril said:


> To me, all the details look good.   Usually fakes are off in significant details-I don't see that here.  The only thing is I do not have a serial # to compare for this model.  To be absolutely sure, you could go to a department store or boutique that carries this model and examine-should have the same number/same details on bag.    Hope this helps!



Can she google this numbers? Just wondering why so many sellers from Romania selling Valentino on eBay in past few month. As far as I know (I travel a lot and originally I am from Europe as well) prices in this part of Europe is much higher. Just wondering.
Great bag! Enjoy!


----------



## RedRidingHood

marina230 said:


> Can she google this numbers? Just wondering why so many sellers from Romania selling Valentino on eBay in past few month. As far as I know (I travel a lot and originally I am from Europe as well) prices in this part of Europe is much higher. Just wondering.
> Great bag! Enjoy!



Yeah, I've been wondering about that too. I've seen multiple listings for this exact Rockstud wristlet bag (in different colors) recently. All are shipping from Romania, where, I agree with Marina230, real Valentino should be more expensive. 

Makes me especially suspicious when I see that the counterfeiters have come up with replica bags. All you have to do is google "Valentino Rockstud clutch". See here: 

http://www.ioffer.com/i/valentino-rockstud-leather-clutch-bag-504633596

This style of bag seems especially easy to fake. But the eBay listing has a serial number tag, so I don't know.


----------



## Mithril

RedRidingHood said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've been wondering about that too. I've seen multiple listings for this exact Rockstud wristlet bag (in different colors) recently. All are shipping from Romania, where, I agree with Marina230, real Valentino should be more expensive.
> 
> Makes me especially suspicious when I see that the counterfeiters have come up with replica bags. All you have to do is google "Valentino Rockstud clutch". See here:
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/valentino-rockstud-leather-clutch-bag-504633596
> 
> This style of bag seems especially easy to fake. But the eBay listing has a serial number tag, so I don't know.



You are both right; the rockstud style is much easier to fake.  From photos it is hard to pinpoint.   I would always say if your gut has a bad feeling, don't buy it.


----------



## laleonessa

Hello all, please forgive me for listing a non-bag item, but I really only need the label looked at, and since the label on Valentino bags and clothing are the same font, etc, I figure you ladies could help me. 

I've been trying to find this Valentino label elsewhere, but can't...would you say this is authentic? Is it just me or does the font look a bit different? Also, I can't find a yellow/gold label on any other Valentino items. Also, would you say that's Valentino red? If I'm wrong, please correct me. 

Item: Dress


----------



## Mithril

laleonessa said:


> Hello all, please forgive me for listing a non-bag item, but I really only need the label looked at, and since the label on Valentino bags and clothing are the same font, etc, I figure you ladies could help me.
> 
> I've been trying to find this Valentino label elsewhere, but can't...would you say this is authentic? Is it just me or does the font look a bit different? Also, I can't find a yellow/gold label on any other Valentino items. Also, would you say that's Valentino red? If I'm wrong, please correct me.
> 
> Item: Dress


 
I do own a few Valentino clothing items.  All my labels have black font, more square rectangular tag, white thread at corners.  To me, this looks like the label for Valentino Roma brand which is a lower price label like Valentino Red.  Just depends on which type of Valentino you were looking for.  Hope this helps


----------



## laleonessa

Mithril said:


> I do own a few Valentino clothing items.  All my labels have black font, more square rectangular tag, white thread at corners.  To me, this looks like the label for Valentino Roma brand which is a lower price label like Valentino Red.  Just depends on which type of Valentino you were looking for.  Hope this helps



Hi there,

Thanks for your reply. I've since found items on ebay with this label, or one very much like it. I don't think it's Roma, as one I found had this same color and font as this one, but had ROMA underneath it. I also spoke to someone else who said the black label came in three years ago. So this looks like an older Valentino mainline. I think.


----------



## aih33

Hello! Could someone please authenticate? Thank you! 
Item Name: VALENTINO shoes size 37, worn ONCE 
Item Number: 271036915052
Seller ID: *classy-shopper-2008*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-s...15052?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f1b0f1d6c


----------



## bougainvillier

Can someone help here with these big bows?

Item: VALENTINO BOW D'ORSAY RED PUMPS
#: 271039410666
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271039410666...#ht_500wt_1304
Seller: haute*couture7

Thanks!


----------



## Mithril

aih33 said:
			
		

> Hello! Could someone please authenticate? Thank you!
> Item Name: VALENTINO shoes size 37, worn ONCE
> Item Number: 271036915052
> Seller ID: classy-shopper-2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-shoes-size-37-worn-ONCE-/271036915052?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f1b0f1d6c



I can't zoom enough to see logo closeup but looks fine from far.  Older models did have this logo rather than sewn in tag.  Good price I say go for it. You could ask for close up pics or post them if u win them.


----------



## Mithril

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Can someone help here with these big bows?
> 
> Item: VALENTINO BOW D'ORSAY RED PUMPS
> #: 271039410666
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271039410666...#ht_500wt_1304
> Seller: haute*couture7
> 
> Thanks!



Listing removed sorry.


----------



## SassieMe

Mithril said:


> Listing removed sorry.



The listing is still there, but you can access it only through the item number:

271039410666


----------



## aih33

Mithril said:


> I can't zoom enough to see logo closeup but looks fine from far.  Older models did have this logo rather than sewn in tag.  Good price I say go for it. You could ask for close up pics or post them if u win them.



I think I will, thank you! Good feedback and they look good to me too so perhaps I'll hold off on requesting more pictures. As you mentioned, perhaps I'll post them if I win. Thank you again!


----------



## bougainvillier

Mithril said:


> Listing removed sorry.



How weird is that coz I see it fine!

Does this work?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271039410666#ht_500wt_1194

thanks!


----------



## fancynancy1218

I really want to purchase this bag, if you can authenticate it i would really appreciate it!
http://www.bluefly.com/Red-Valentin...ailed-convertible-tote/p/320471801/detail.fly
Thanks


----------



## Mithril

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> How weird is that coz I see it fine!
> 
> Does this work?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271039410666#ht_500wt_1194
> 
> thanks!



Looks good I own these they are beautiful


----------



## Mithril

fancynancy1218 said:
			
		

> I really want to purchase this bag, if you can authenticate it i would really appreciate it!
> http://www.bluefly.com/Red-Valentino-black-leather-bow-detailed-convertible-tote/p/320471801/detail.fly
> Thanks



Looks good-I will be honest I don't own any Red V bags but have handled them in stores.  Logo plaque and outside bow look correct.


----------



## bougainvillier

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> How weird is that coz I see it fine!
> 
> Does this work?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271039410666#ht_500wt_1194
> 
> thanks!



Does anyone have any opinion on these?


----------



## Mithril

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any opinion on these?



Thought I answered- sorry- these look authentic.  Great shoes I own them in my Bigfoot 39.5 size  they are showstoppers I love 'em.


----------



## bougainvillier

Mithril said:
			
		

> Thought I answered- sorry- these look authentic.  Great shoes I own them in my Bigfoot 39.5 size  they are showstoppers I love 'em.



Thanks! Are they TTS? Never owned Valentino. I'm 35 in CL


----------



## fancynancy1218

Is there a number located in the valentino bags?


----------



## sooyeonie

Item Name: Valentino Histoire
Item Number: 290764041322
Seller ID: tahnee9380
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...ename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I am concerned because there is no leather tag with a serial number anywhere in the bag... please let me know if I just got totally ripped off!!!


----------



## Mithril

sooyeonie said:
			
		

> Item Name: Valentino Histoire
> Item Number: 290764041322
> Seller ID: tahnee9380
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=290764041322&si=v%252BtlkmGuMWvW4PJtfMYT1sRcO98%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I am concerned because there is no leather tag with a serial number anywhere in the bag... please let me know if I just got totally ripped off!!!



This looks like a second season of Histoires bag-many of the older V bags do not have serial numbers as they started them in 2008 or so.  I checked all the details they look good-not to worry think this one is authentic.  Congrats!


----------



## sooyeonie

Awesome, thanks so much! this is my first second hand bag purchase... I've always loved this bag, but missed my chance and figured now was as good a time as any... now, I must take it to Pasquale's to get it cleaned....


----------



## kmnz

Trying to authenticate.  Thank you.


----------



## Mithril

kmnz said:


> Trying to authenticate. Thank you.


 
This is not Valentino Garavani.  Sorry.


----------



## mf19

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221118357...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7044wt_1186

seller: anummi
item number: 221118357320

TIA


----------



## Mithril

mf19 said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221118357320?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7044wt_1186
> 
> seller: anummi
> item number: 221118357320
> 
> TIA



Looks good, I need to check serial # as I don't have an Aphrodite


----------



## Fluffy26

Item Name: Valentino Handbag
Item Number: 140847861573
Seller ID: anitahakes
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Handbag-/140847861573?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cb2fcf45

Please help authenticate this VALENTINO! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mithril

Fluffy26 said:
			
		

> Item Name: Valentino Handbag
> Item Number: 140847861573
> Seller ID: anitahakes
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Handbag-/140847861573?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cb2fcf45
> 
> Please help authenticate this VALENTINO! Thanks in advance!



Looks authentic though close up shots of studs, serial # tag in inner pocket, chain clasp would confirm for certain.


----------



## Fluffy26

Mithril said:


> Looks authentic though close up shots of studs, serial # tag in inner pocket, chain clasp would confirm for certain.


 
Thank you Mithril! Here are the close up pictures the seller took for me. Please take a look!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## Mithril

Fluffy26 said:
			
		

> Thank you Mithril! Here are the close up pictures the seller took for me. Please take a look!! Thank you very much!!



These look good.  There should be a serial number tag in the inside pocket-may have to pull out the pocket to see it.  However, up close details authentic.  If you buy it you could always send the serial # pic then for authentication.  Good luck!


----------



## Fluffy26

Mithril said:


> These look good. There should be a serial number tag in the inside pocket-may have to pull out the pocket to see it. However, up close details authentic. If you buy it you could always send the serial # pic then for authentication. Good luck!


 
Thank you so much Mithril!


----------



## dragonlady067

Could anyone please help? I have come across this beautiful very large leather hobo handbag which has the Valentino plaque but cannot find any info on it. It is very well made soft, supple leather(still has leather smell!), braided leather handles with the ends left to dangle, inside is fully lined with two slip pockets on one side and zippered pocket within a second larger zippered pocket with Valentino Garavani stamped in the leather. There are no tags or cert numbers on inside which I understand that older models did not have. If anyone has any info on this it would be much appreciated!!







http://www.flickr.com/photos/87216053@N07/


----------



## Mithril

dragonlady067 said:
			
		

> Could anyone please help? I have come across this beautiful very large leather hobo handbag which has the Valentino plaque but cannot find any info on it. It is very well made soft, supple leather(still has leather smell!), braided leather handles with the ends left to dangle, inside is fully lined with two slip pockets on one side and zippered pocket within a second larger zippered pocket with Valentino Garavani stamped in the leather. There are no tags or cert numbers on inside which I understand that older models did not have. If anyone has any info on this it would be much appreciated!!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/87216053@N07/



Does not look like authentic Valentino Garavani to me sorry.


----------



## dragonlady067

Thanks for the response Mithril


----------



## pro_princess

I did a search and didn't see this. This would be my very first high-end handbag, I've loved this style forever and I really hope you can help me. Thanks, Alexa

Item Name: Valentino "Demetra" Tote
Item Number: 170912146112
Seller ID: iwantlolasbags
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170912146112?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## chiflower

Hello - I am new to Valentino and have noticed that the tags and zipper pulls are differerent even in the same style bags. Could someone please authenticate these 2 on Ebay for me?
Thank you in advance!

Valentinio Lacca Nuage Red
Item# 290776409468
Seller - mayoaerobik
link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/290776409468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

and:
Valentino Purse
Item# 221101339386
Seller- 1708gray305
link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/221101339386?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Mithril

pro_princess said:
			
		

> I did a search and didn't see this. This would be my very first high-end handbag, I've loved this style forever and I really hope you can help me. Thanks, Alexa
> 
> Item Name: Valentino "Demetra" Tote
> Item Number: 170912146112
> Seller ID: iwantlolasbags
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170912146112?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Authentic and a great deal!


----------



## Mithril

chiflower said:
			
		

> Hello - I am new to Valentino and have noticed that the tags and zipper pulls are differerent even in the same style bags. Could someone please authenticate these 2 on Ebay for me?
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Valentinio Lacca Nuage Red
> Item# 290776409468
> Seller - mayoaerobik
> link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/290776409468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> and:
> Valentino Purse
> Item# 221101339386
> Seller- 1708gray305
> link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/221101339386?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Both look good though pics of serial # inside pocket with red label would confirm.  From season to season, details do change.  V logo zipper is older, rectangular zipper newer changed around 2006-7.


----------



## chiflower

Thank you Mithril for your expertise!


----------



## pro_princess

Mithril said:


> Authentic and a great deal!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## pro_princess

Looking for some more expertise please!

Item Name: VALENTINO 100% Authentic Ladies Beige Bow Lace Clutch Retail $2,088 SUPER SALE!!
Item Number: 280949210817
Seller ID: perfect_essence
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280949210817?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item Name: Rare Valentino Black Leather Handbag with Flowers
Item Number: 221128468604
Seller ID: karateuse11
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221128468604?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item Name: Auth Valentino Garavani RockStud Clutch Coral Dust Pink Gorgeous Ex Condition
Item Number: 130770771625
Seller ID: jaxxbrand
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130770771625?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Since it's three I put in order of importance but hope you'll able to help with all. Thanks SO much for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Mithril

pro_princess said:
			
		

> Looking for some more expertise please!
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO 100% Authentic Ladies Beige Bow Lace Clutch Retail $2,088 SUPER SALE!!
> Item Number: 280949210817
> Seller ID: perfect_essence
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280949210817?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item Name: Rare Valentino Black Leather Handbag with Flowers
> Item Number: 221128468604
> Seller ID: karateuse11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221128468604?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item Name: Auth Valentino Garavani RockStud Clutch Coral Dust Pink Gorgeous Ex Condition
> Item Number: 130770771625
> Seller ID: jaxxbrand
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130770771625?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Since it's three I put in order of importance but hope you'll able to help with all. Thanks SO much for sharing your knowledge!



Lace clutch: authentic, good price, but often these evening display models from perfect essence (seller) have imperfections.  You can return it though.

Black leather flowers bag: authentic.  Good price. I own it in brown-flowers fragile can be steamed to regain their shape if silk gets crushed.  

Coral rockstud clutch: not sure nothing obvious off, but this seller from Bucharest keeps posting these in colors I have not seen in boutiques.  This model is easier to fake.  The pictures of the red label and zipper aren't close up & no serial # pic-I would ask for those.  

Good luck!

Good luck!


----------



## pro_princess

THANKS AGAIN!!!!! Really appreciate your help. I just won the Demetra this morning!!


----------



## Mithril

pro_princess said:
			
		

> THANKS AGAIN!!!!! Really appreciate your help. I just won the Demetra this morning!!



Yay!  Please post reveal when she comes


----------



## missaero

I sell things on ebay- I get my inventory from retail stores with some sort of exceptional sale, or thrift stores. A lot of what I get from thrift stores has been high quality stuff! I don't know if it's like that everywhere but I live in CT and certain wealthy areas turn out some really cool stuff.

I don't like to deal with high end designers because there is so much risk! I care so much about what I do that I would hate to send someone something I thought was real and have them upset that it is not. But sometimes I just can't resist buying something with hopes of it being real because the quality is just too good!

Which leads me to this Valentino bag, I got it at a thrift store- brand new with the tag in the inside pocket. I honestly have no idea. It it so supple, so well made, and has a tag! The hardware is sturdy, the magnet is strong and has a smooth feeling to it. The interior is smooth (the flash makes it look sparkly, but its just a solid colored satin) I have no idea.

My only potential red flags:
The flowers petals being 'wilted'. I seem to consider high-end designers indestructible in their construction, however, I read somewhere that this happens and may be corrected with a steamer. So I am not that concerned.

The feet of the purse. (those little metal nubs on the bottom, not sure what they are called) Although they are engraved with a Valentino "v", there are only four (one in each corner) and I've seen pictures of similar bags with a fifth in the middle. Whether that was fake or mine is, I don't know. I've also seen similar bags with this and all other hardware gold, not this dark gray metal color.

The tag- this is my only real concern. Would Valentino put their logo on the inside, to unnecessarily be seen again? And then, would it be slightly cut off?

If you guys can help I'd really appreciate it! I think this bag is stunning so if it is fake I'll just wear it myself! But if it is real, I am a college student and could definitely pay off some bills 

I just took some pics with my cellphone, but if you'd like better ones I can take them once my camera battery is charged. I tried to show the stitching, the zipper pull, and I've read that the bottom of the zipper pull is important to see (mine is blank). I can't find a serial number but if anyone knows where it should be I can look again. Thanks so much!!


----------



## JL988

Hello, could you help me identify whether my bag is authentic or not. I am new to Valentino bags so please help me out.
let me know if you would like to see more pictures

Thank You


----------



## Mithril

missaero said:
			
		

> I sell things on ebay- I get my inventory from retail stores with some sort of exceptional sale, or thrift stores. A lot of what I get from thrift stores has been high quality stuff! I don't know if it's like that everywhere but I live in CT and certain wealthy areas turn out some really cool stuff.
> 
> I don't like to deal with high end designers because there is so much risk! I care so much about what I do that I would hate to send someone something I thought was real and have them upset that it is not. But sometimes I just can't resist buying something with hopes of it being real because the quality is just too good!
> 
> Which leads me to this Valentino bag, I got it at a thrift store- brand new with the tag in the inside pocket. I honestly have no idea. It it so supple, so well made, and has a tag! The hardware is sturdy, the magnet is strong and has a smooth feeling to it. The interior is smooth (the flash makes it look sparkly, but its just a solid colored satin) I have no idea.
> 
> My only potential red flags:
> The flowers petals being 'wilted'. I seem to consider high-end designers indestructible in their construction, however, I read somewhere that this happens and may be corrected with a steamer. So I am not that concerned.
> 
> The feet of the purse. (those little metal nubs on the bottom, not sure what they are called) Although they are engraved with a Valentino "v", there are only four (one in each corner) and I've seen pictures of similar bags with a fifth in the middle. Whether that was fake or mine is, I don't know. I've also seen similar bags with this and all other hardware gold, not this dark gray metal color.
> 
> The tag- this is my only real concern. Would Valentino put their logo on the inside, to unnecessarily be seen again? And then, would it be slightly cut off?
> 
> If you guys can help I'd really appreciate it! I think this bag is stunning so if it is fake I'll just wear it myself! But if it is real, I am a college student and could definitely pay off some bills
> 
> I just took some pics with my cellphone, but if you'd like better ones I can take them once my camera battery is charged. I tried to show the stitching, the zipper pull, and I've read that the bottom of the zipper pull is important to see (mine is blank). I can't find a serial number but if anyone knows where it should be I can look again. Thanks so much!!



Hi looks authentic.  This is the slightly smaller version thus 4 metal feet instead of 5.  You have to turn zippered pocket inside out to see serial #.  Looks in great shape to me . Send pic of serial # if you wish.  Congrats!


----------



## Mithril

JL988 said:
			
		

> Hello, could you help me identify whether my bag is authentic or not. I am new to Valentino bags so please help me out.
> let me know if you would like to see more pictures
> 
> Thank You



Looks authentic from pics shown though I can't see full serial # tag or close ups of detail work.


----------



## missaero

Mithril said:


> Hi looks authentic.  This is the slightly smaller version thus 4 metal feet instead of 5.  You have to turn zippered pocket inside out to see serial #.  Looks in great shape to me . Send pic of serial # if you wish.  Congrats!


Hi Mithril!! Thank you so much for offering your opinion. (And the exact one I was hoping to hear at that! Although it means this gorgeous little sidekick can no longer be mine hehe)

This mystery serial number however, I turned the pocket inside out and I'm not seeing it! (I looked on all sides of the pocket) Do I need a flashlight or magnifying glass or something else for reflective or tiny print? Does it absolutely need to have a serial to be authentic? And could there be another place it is hiding? The bag is just too good to be fake!


----------



## missaero

Oh and it won't let me comment yet because I guess I am too new, but WOW your photo albums- what an amazing collection!! Those pale Valentino boots....totally in love...


----------



## Mithril

missaero said:
			
		

> Oh and it won't let me comment yet because I guess I am too new, but WOW your photo albums- what an amazing collection!! Those pale Valentino boots....totally in love...



Thanks!!  Some bags have no serial #  in pre 2007ish so don't worry.  It's authentic


----------



## pinkrose398

Hi! I would really appreciate it if someone can authenticate this for me. Thank you so much for your help!

Item Name: Valentino ROCKSTUD NOIR KITTEN FLATS
Item Number: 230859162614
Seller ID: x9742921
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230859162614#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## Mithril

pinkrose398 said:
			
		

> Hi! I would really appreciate it if someone can authenticate this for me. Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino ROCKSTUD NOIR KITTEN FLATS
> Item Number: 230859162614
> Seller ID: x9742921
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230859162614#ht_500wt_1414



Authentic!


----------



## Vickaikai

Thank you so much for your help, ladies!!!  Have been holding out for the matte leather flats, but these are so lovely - any thoughts?

Item Name: Valentino Black Patent Rockstud Wedge
Item Number: 221137057429
Seller ID: mizzchristied
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-in-Box-...57429?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337ccbb695


----------



## pinkrose398

Mithril said:


> Authentic!



Thank you, Mithril =)


----------



## Mithril

Vickaikai said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for your help, ladies!!!  Have been holding out for the matte leather flats, but these are so lovely - any thoughts?
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Black Patent Rockstud Wedge
> Item Number: 221137057429
> Seller ID: mizzchristied
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-in-Box-Valentino-Black-Rockstud-Patent-Wedge-Pump-RRP-741-sz-36-5-/221137057429?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337ccbb695



Authentic and lovely!


----------



## CEG

Hi,

Can you authenticate this Valentino scarf please. I don't know anything about except I picked it up at Winners [Canadian store] for $49.99+tax. Thanks in advance!


----------



## silverbeach

Hi! Could someone please help me to authenticate this? I'd be very thankful to have some answer!

Item name: Valentino Couture Bow d'Orsay Pump Sz 37 7 $675
Item number: 221136921869
Seller ID: wmar750
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-C...21869?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337cc9a50d


----------



## Mithril

silverbeach said:
			
		

> Hi! Could someone please help me to authenticate this? I'd be very thankful to have some answer!
> 
> Item name: Valentino Couture Bow d'Orsay Pump Sz 37 7 $675
> Item number: 221136921869
> Seller ID: wmar750
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Couture-Bow-dOrsay-Pump-Sz-37-7-675-/221136921869?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337cc9a50d



Authentic! Have these & I love them


----------



## silverbeach

Mithril said:


> Authentic! Have these & I love them


Thousand thanks for answering Mithril!  I guess I'll love them too  Red colour is just so delicious.


----------



## silverbeach

Check out my newly created albums http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=291803

What a great family you have! Love to see this kind of collection


----------



## Mithril

silverbeach said:
			
		

> Check out my newly created albums http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=291803
> 
> What a great family you have! Love to see this kind of collection



Thanks!


----------



## daphnetan114

Hello,

can you authenticate this bag for me please? http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/7223

I am aware that this is a reputable website. However i just wanted to get a reassurance as it is roughly 200 pounds cheaper than buying from the london boutique.


----------



## Mithril

daphnetan114 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> can you authenticate this bag for me please? http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/7223
> 
> I am aware that this is a reputable website. However i just wanted to get a reassurance as it is roughly 200 pounds cheaper than buying from the london boutique.



Looks good, need pics of inside label, serial # inside pocket, red inner label @ inner zipper pull to confirm.  Also closeup of clasp.


----------



## marbled

Hey,
I'm new here but I saw this beautiful vintage Valentino clutch and would love to know if it's authentic.

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Purse
Item Number: 261117951750
Seller ID: breren1818
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Valentino-Garavani-Purse-/261117951750#ht_500wt_716


----------



## Mithril

marbled said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I'm new here but I saw this beautiful vintage Valentino clutch and would love to know if it's authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Purse
> Item Number: 261117951750
> Seller ID: breren1818
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Valentino-Garavani-Purse-/261117951750#ht_500wt_716



Authentic I believe not sure of year.


----------



## marbled

Mithril said:


> Authentic I believe not sure of year.



Ok, thank you for the quick response


----------



## barashinda

Hi, can someone please authenticate this rockstud clutch.

Item Name: Authentic Valentino Garavani Clutch Rockstud Collection Coral MOST WANTED 2012
Item Number: 300804668713
Seller ID: fashionicon
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Valentino-Garavani-Clutch-Rockstud-Collection-Coral-MOST-WANTED-2012-/300804668713?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46095afd29 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mithril

barashinda said:
			
		

> Hi, can someone please authenticate this rockstud clutch.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Valentino Garavani Clutch Rockstud Collection Coral MOST WANTED 2012
> Item Number: 300804668713
> Seller ID: fashionicon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Valentino-Garavani-Clutch-Rockstud-Collection-Coral-MOST-WANTED-2012-/300804668713?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46095afd29
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Nothing obviously off, but need closeups of red label and serial # inside inner zip pocket.  Also, a number of these clutches have been being sold on eBay from Eastern Europe like this one which is a little suspicious.


----------



## betty2169

*Item Name*:Valentino Rockstud Doulbe Handle Bag
*Link* :N/A.Sale ended yesterday via *BelleandClive.com. *Click Here  to the product on Valentino official site.
*Photos*:http://www.flickr.com/photos/89890371@N05/sets/72157631976115716/with/8172757784/

*Concerns*:
1.The bag came without a box just wrapped by a plastic bag 
2.RUST on some of the studs
3.One side of the bottom studs are not evenly lined.

Can any one help on this?

Many Thanks!


----------



## Mithril

The Flickr photos look authentic.  However they do not show all sides of the bag.  Sometimes there are authentic new bags with defects that are sold for less-sounds like that's what you got.  The seller should clearly explain all defects before purchase.  If you do not want the bag with these defects (perfectly reaonable), I would return it on those grounds.

Hope this helps; good luck.


----------



## betty2169

Mithril said:
			
		

> The Flickr photos look authentic.  However they do not show all sides of the bag.  Sometimes there are authentic new bags with defects that are sold for less-sounds like that's what you got.  The seller should clearly explain all defects before purchase.  If you do not want the bag with these defects (perfectly reaonable), I would return it on those grounds.
> 
> Hope this helps; good luck.



Thanks for the quick reply. 

I am still worry about the serial number. Have you checked it? The last number "1" is so below other characters and some character are in different font. Is this normal?

Added some more pics here

The seller is actually Belle&Clive or Bluefly. They sold this as a new bag not a vintage one. Is there any chance they sell fake bags?

Again, appreciate your time!


----------



## JL988

Mithril said:


> Looks authentic from pics shown though I can't see full serial # tag or close ups of detail work.




Thank You, sorry for the late reply but I was finally able to take some pictures of the close up details, could you please take a look at them and tell me what you think about the authenticity of my bag?


----------



## picituktuktuk

Item Name: VALENTINO PINK HOBO BAG
Link: http://www.i-ella.com/browse/buy/item/13665-valentino-valentino-pink-hobo-bag-

Thanks a million!


----------



## Mithril

picituktuktuk said:
			
		

> Item Name: VALENTINO PINK HOBO BAG
> Link: http://www.i-ella.com/browse/buy/item/13665-valentino-valentino-pink-hobo-bag-
> 
> Thanks a million!



Not enough good pics to tell. Need closeup of logo plaque, bow, inside of bag zipper pull, red label and serial # inside inner pocket.  Thanks.


----------



## Mithril

JL988 said:
			
		

> Thank You, sorry for the late reply but I was finally able to take some pictures of the close up details, could you please take a look at them and tell me what you think about the authenticity of my bag?



Looks authentic but brass rivet near serial number indicates usually model with minor defects and prevents return.  May have been a floor model.  As to the rockstuds, theses are all individually riveted, you can rotate them a little by hand sometimes to get them more even.  They look pretty even too me.  Enjoy!


----------



## betty2169

Mithril said:
			
		

> The Flickr photos look authentic.  However they do not show all sides of the bag.  Sometimes there are authentic new bags with defects that are sold for less-sounds like that's what you got.  The seller should clearly explain all defects before purchase.  If you do not want the bag with these defects (perfectly reaonable), I would return it on those grounds.
> 
> Hope this helps; good luck.



Hi Mithril,

I am still worry about the serial number. Have you checked the picture? The last number "1" is so below other characters and some character are in different font. Is this normal?

The seller is actually Belle&Clive or Bluefly. They sold this as a new bag not a vintage one. Is there any chance they sell fake bags?

Thank you!


----------



## Mithril

betty2169 said:
			
		

> Hi Mithril,
> 
> I am still worry about the serial number. Have you checked the picture? The last number "1" is so below other characters and some character are in different font. Is this normal?
> 
> The seller is actually Belle&Clive or Bluefly. They sold this as a new bag not a vintage one. Is there any chance they sell fake bags?
> 
> Thank you!



Hi,  I went to Valentino store today to be sure- your bag is authentic serial # fine.  Many bags have asymmetry to the numbers because they are hand punched.  I even had my SA Elena check the pictures she said they are good .  Then I picked up a similar model to double check all the details.

Enjoy!  Congrats!


----------



## betty2169

Mithril said:
			
		

> Hi,  I went to Valentino store today to be sure- your bag is authentic serial # fine.  Many bags have asymmetry to the numbers because they are hand punched.  I even had my SA Elena check the pictures she said they are good .  Then I picked up a similar model to double check all the details.
> 
> Enjoy!  Congrats!



Thanks! This is my first&best thanksgiving gift! Have a fantastic holiday!


----------



## avicii21

My sister just bought this bag, but she forgot to get it authenticated.
Can anyone please authenticate before she pays for it? 

Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote
Number: 271108386981
Seller:  modaeangeli
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...RmcjJhg4xlEyEJ+GBV/mu2g=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

And does anyone know what color is this specifically, and if this is the small tote bag?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mithril

avicii21 said:
			
		

> My sister just bought this bag, but she forgot to get it authenticated.
> Can anyone please authenticate before she pays for it?
> 
> Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote
> Number: 271108386981
> Seller:  modaeangeli
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Valentino-Garavani-Tote-Shopper-RockStud-Collection-in-good-Cond-2012-/271108386981?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=sMvBRmcjJhg4xlEyEJ%2BGBV%2Fmu2g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> And does anyone know what color is this specifically, and if this is the small tote bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Does look authentic; would help to see pic of serial # inside zip pocket too.  Not sure of color/size.  Enjoy!


----------



## avicii21

Mithril said:


> Does look authentic; would help to see pic of serial # inside zip pocket too.  Not sure of color/size.  Enjoy!



Thanks, Mithrill! 

I managed to get those photos and a couple more:





























Please let me know! Thanks again in advance


----------



## southerngal96

Hi all - a friend of mine just purchased this bag but didn't get it authenticated.  Would appreciate your help!  Many thanks in advance!

Name: Valentio Garavani Black Lace Nylon Bow Detail Medium Tote
Item #: 160928972111
Seller: sunny2005d
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1295-Va...RyTu6nrQoF2raOZGlxZX2nU=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Mithril

southerngal96 said:
			
		

> Hi all - a friend of mine just purchased this bag but didn't get it authenticated.  Would appreciate your help!  Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: Valentio Garavani Black Lace Nylon Bow Detail Medium Tote
> Item #: 160928972111
> Seller: sunny2005d
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1295-Valentio-Garavani-Black-Lace-Nylon-Bow-Detail-Medium-Tote-NO-RESERVE-/160928972111?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=RkxxRyTu6nrQoF2raOZGlxZX2nU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks good to me.


----------



## southerngal96

Mithril said:


> Looks good to me.



Thanks, Mithril!


----------



## southerngal96

I'm not sure if you also authenticate shoes but if so, can you please authenticate these for me?  Many, many thanks!!

Name: Valentino Boutique Fancy Booties
Item #: 200854717995
Seller: ezra83
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-B...17995?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ec3dfc62b


----------



## aih33

Name: Valentino Couture Bow Pump size 37 or 7
Item Number: 321032707420
Seller: ejhwynn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-C...07420?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4abf0a5d5c
Comment: Thank you!


----------



## cocofara

Item name: Valentino Les Sacs
Link: http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/cocofara/Valentino/

Is this authentic? any idea what year it is from?


----------



## Mithril

southerngal96 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if you also authenticate shoes but if so, can you please authenticate these for me?  Many, many thanks!!
> 
> Name: Valentino Boutique Fancy Booties
> Item #: 200854717995
> Seller: ezra83
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Boutique-Fancy-Booties-40-/200854717995?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ec3dfc62b



Hard to say as much older model sorry.


----------



## Mithril

aih33 said:
			
		

> Name: Valentino Couture Bow Pump size 37 or 7
> Item Number: 321032707420
> Seller: ejhwynn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Couture-Bow-Pump-size-37-or-7-/321032707420?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4abf0a5d5c
> Comment: Thank you!



Authentic!


----------



## Mithril

cocofara said:
			
		

> Item name: Valentino Les Sacs
> Link: http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/cocofara/Valentino/
> 
> Is this authentic? any idea what year it is from?



I am not sure;  I have a couple les sacs think they were 1970-1980ish. However, somewhere on each one it says Valentino Garavani.  The inner gold plaque looks correct though and the bag is lovely with great workmanship.  Maybe PM Mga13 and see what she thinks.


----------



## Mithril

cocofara said:
			
		

> Item name: Valentino Les Sacs
> Link: http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/cocofara/Valentino/
> 
> Is this authentic? any idea what year it is from?



Hi again I just noticed a similar tan leather backpack on eBay with more pictures.  I am sure this one is authentic.  Valentino Garavani was stamped on the strap buckles.  Item number 170956385470 if you want to compare.  Good luck!


----------



## hkf6800

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-C...124&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=4&sd=290827308940&

Hi are these authentic?


----------



## hkf6800

Sorry I forgot I Didn't follow the rules 

EBAY
Item: 261136709696 
Seller: NewMart
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-CO...90827308940&


----------



## Mithril

hkf6800 said:
			
		

> Sorry I forgot I Didn't follow the rules
> 
> EBAY
> Item: 261136709696
> Seller: NewMart
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-CO...90827308940%26



Authentic


----------



## ginger872

Bonanza
Item Name: CERISE ROCKSTUD DOME HANDBAG 
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-19...-CERISE-ROCKSTUD-DOME-HANDBAG-W-DUST/94319735

Hi ladies- would you please authenticate this for me?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I have one from the same seller...

Bonanza
Item name: Rockstud Studded handbag with double handles 
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT...I-♥-ROCKSTUD-STUDDED-HANDBAG-WITH-DU/94319955


----------



## ginger872

Bump



ginger872 said:


> bonanza
> item name: Cerise rockstud dome handbag
> link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-19...-cerise-rockstud-dome-handbag-w-dust/94319735
> 
> hi ladies- would you please authenticate this for me?


----------



## Darby3

I posted a general question about the season/age of this bag in the general forum but after skimming through some other threads about Bluefly.com, I've become concerned about authenticity.  

My sister just purchased this bag from BlueFly.com.

Name:Valentino Black Leather Studded Tote 
LINK: http://www.bluefly.com/Valentino-black-leather-studded-tote/SEARCH/321413201/detail.fly

Please let me know! I don't want her ripped off if it isn't authentic. THANK YOU.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Darby3 said:


> I posted a general question about the season/age of this bag in the general forum but after skimming through some other threads about Bluefly.com, I've become concerned about authenticity.
> 
> My sister just purchased this bag from BlueFly.com.
> 
> Name:Valentino Black Leather Studded Tote
> LINK: http://www.bluefly.com/Valentino-black-leather-studded-tote/SEARCH/321413201/detail.fly
> 
> Please let me know! I don't want her ripped off if it isn't authentic. THANK YOU.



Bluefly has had some issues but usually sells authentic. This bag is from the previous season, it's still being sold on Farfetch in other colors. Once she gets the bag she can take detailed pics of the serial numbers and such to double check, Bluefly does returns so she shouldn't worry about losing her money even if it is deemed fake. Don't worry.


----------



## Darby3

Robyn Loraine said:


> Bluefly has had some issues but usually sells authentic. This bag is from the previous season, it's still being sold on Farfetch in other colors. Once she gets the bag she can take detailed pics of the serial numbers and such to double check, Bluefly does returns so she shouldn't worry about losing her money even if it is deemed fake. Don't worry.



Thanks for your reply! I feel better now. I'm new to Valentino - was this bag not very popular? Also, I'm not familiar with FarFetch.com. Is it a reputable site?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Darby3 said:


> Thanks for your reply! I feel better now. I'm new to Valentino - was this bag not very popular? Also, I'm not familiar with FarFetch.com. Is it a reputable site?



It's not one of the main styles, like the totes. Farfetch is very reputable, I have bought many designer items from them.


----------



## Darby3

Robyn Loraine said:


> It's not one of the main styles, like the totes. Farfetch is very reputable, I have bought many designer items from them.


My sister received the bag. She said it's beautiful. She sent me a couple pictures, including the serial number tag in the zipper pocket. Are there other pictures she needs to take in order to properly authenticate it? She's eager to use it! Thanks!


----------



## southerngal96

Mithril said:


> Hard to say as much older model sorry.


Thanks!  I took it to NM and they told me it wasn't authentic.  The seller wasn't happy to hear that but after some very difficult communication, we agreed that I would return the shoes.  Hopefully, I'll get my money back asap!


----------



## southerngal96

I would appreciate your help with this one.  Many thanks in advance!

Item Name: AUTHENTIC VALENTINO GARAVANI PURSE BLACK SATIN
Item #: 181046008153
Seller: jiggies2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181046008153?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Darby3

Darby3 said:


> My sister received the bag. She said it's beautiful. She sent me a couple pictures, including the serial number tag in the zipper pocket. Are there other pictures she needs to take in order to properly authenticate it? She's eager to use it! Thanks!



Can anyone help with this? Sorry to be such a pest - but my sister is dying in anticipation (and wants to use it at a Christmas party). Thanks!


----------



## Mithril

ginger872 said:


> Bonanza
> Item Name: CERISE ROCKSTUD DOME HANDBAG
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-19...-CERISE-ROCKSTUD-DOME-HANDBAG-W-DUST/94319735
> 
> Hi ladies- would you please authenticate this for me?



Nothing obviously off; however, most of the pics are magazine shots.  I would ask for more pictures of all sides of bag, closeup of clasp and inner red label.  Also picture of serial number inside inner zip pocket.  Happy to review those.  Thanks.


----------



## Mithril

Darby3 said:


> My sister received the bag. She said it's beautiful. She sent me a couple pictures, including the serial number tag in the zipper pocket. Are there other pictures she needs to take in order to properly authenticate it? She's eager to use it! Thanks!



These look good, but closeups of the inner red label would confirm.  She can also take it to a Valentino boutique or major department store that sells Valentino to confirm.


----------



## Mithril

southerngal96 said:


> I would appreciate your help with this one.  Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC VALENTINO GARAVANI PURSE BLACK SATIN
> Item #: 181046008153
> Seller: jiggies2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181046008153?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Authentic!


----------



## Darby3

Mithril said:


> These look good, but closeups of the inner red label would confirm.  She can also take it to a Valentino boutique or major department store that sells Valentino to confirm.



Thanks! I've attached the close up of the red tag. Please let me know. She's super excited!


----------



## Mithril

Darby3 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I've attached the close up of the red tag. Please let me know. She's super excited!



Looks good tell her to enjoy it!


----------



## Darby3

Mithril said:


> Looks good tell her to enjoy it!


Thank you!


----------



## pennybear

Hi, everyone!

I am looking for the Valentino clutch. 

Item: VALENTINO CLUTCH HANDBAG ROCKSTUD STUDDED BAG PURSE
Listing number: 170953888397 
Seller: coibella
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-CL...item27cda5528d


Many thx!


----------



## Mithril

pennybear said:
			
		

> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I am looking for the Valentino clutch.
> 
> Item: VALENTINO CLUTCH HANDBAG ROCKSTUD STUDDED BAG PURSE
> Listing number: 170953888397
> Seller: coibella
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-CL...item27cda5528d
> 
> Many thx!



Can't see it anymore sorry.  Repost with working link pls.


----------



## leahgirl67

Item: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD DOUBLE HANDLE TOTE BLACK STUDDED BAG FAB $1895 + TAX PRISTINE
Item number: 130827789028
Seller: waveonfire
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...028?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e75f1a2e4


----------



## Mithril

leahgirl67 said:
			
		

> Item: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD DOUBLE HANDLE TOTE BLACK STUDDED BAG FAB $1895 + TAX PRISTINE
> Item number: 130827789028
> Seller: waveonfire
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-DOUBLE-HANDLE-TOTE-BLACK-STUDDED-BAG-FAB-1895-TAX-PRISTINE-/130827789028?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e75f1a2e4



Looks good!  Love the textured leather.


----------



## Cindy Y

Hello, Pls help me to authentic this 	
Valentino 'Lock - Small' Leather Flap Bag Spring 2013
Item Name:Valentino 'Lock - Small' Leather Flap Bag Spring 2013
Item Number:140903056320
Seller ID:anneplaine3
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentino-Lock-Small-Leather-Flap-Bag-Spring-2013-/140903056320?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ce7a03c0&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1157

thanks


----------



## thriftaholic

hi experts. i'm a bit shy to ask this, but do they fake vintage valentino garavani bags? i am hoping you could help me with my bags that i purchased months ago on facebook. please help experts. thanks in advance.


----------



## thriftaholic

any thoughts on this item please? thanks in advance experts.


----------



## thriftaholic

sorry for asking too much. any thoughts on this one, too? my sincerest thanks experts.


----------



## Mithril

Hi, it is hard to say.  Vintage bags can be faked.  I can't tell on these-there was a period of les sacs by Valentino.  You could use a service online that is more expert like my poupette to check.  Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## thriftaholic

Mithril said:


> Hi, it is hard to say.  Vintage bags can be faked.  I can't tell on these-there was a period of les sacs by Valentino.  You could use a service online that is more expert like my poupette to check.  Sorry I can't be of more help.


oh my, i should have asked here before purchasing these items. thanks Mithril for the time and lending your expertise here. be blessed, Mithril.


----------



## red555

Hello are these rockstud shoes authentic? Thank you 

Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Ballerina Flat
Item Number:271139323230
Seller ID: kellie9294
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-645-Vale...ps=63&clkid=4975888912784019553#ht_733wt_1219


----------



## Mariz

Hello

Are these authentic! Please Help. Thanks!


Item Name: 100% Valentino Garavani RockStud black tote 2012 Ex Cond
Item Number:130836838839
Seller ID: jaxxbrand
Link: http://myworld.ebay.com/jaxxbrand?_t...p2047675.l2559

and

Item Name: 100% Auth Valentino Garavani Rockstud Rock Stud Medium Leather Tote Bag Purse
Item Number: 261153815503
Seller ID: susemi24
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Val...item3ccdfafbcf


----------



## Mithril

Mariz said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Are these authentic! Please Help. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: 100% Valentino Garavani RockStud black tote 2012 Ex Cond
> Item Number:130836838839
> Seller ID: jaxxbrand
> Link: http://myworld.ebay.com/jaxxbrand?_t...p2047675.l2559
> 
> and
> 
> Item Name: 100% Auth Valentino Garavani Rockstud Rock Stud Medium Leather Tote Bag Purse
> Item Number: 261153815503
> Seller ID: susemi24
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Val...item3ccdfafbcf



Black tote from jaxxbrand looks authentic would need pic of serial # in inner zip pocket to confirm.

Second listing has been removed.


----------



## Mithril

red555 said:
			
		

> Hello are these rockstud shoes authentic? Thank you
> 
> Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Ballerina Flat
> Item Number:271139323230
> Seller ID: kellie9294
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-645-Valentino-Rockstud-Ballerina-Flat-Patent-Leather-Poudre-Beige-37-1?item=271139323230&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4975888912784019553#ht_733wt_1219



These look authentic.


----------



## PureSparkle

Dear Mithril ,

Kindly please help to authenticate this Valentino bag :

Item Name : Valentino Black Lace Nuage Bow Tote Bag
Item Number :221179474458
Seller Id : dkmendelson
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-B...458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337f52f21a

My first posting in Valentino , hopefully I provided correct information 

Thank you for your kind assistance


----------



## thriftaholic

hi again valentino experts! i don't know where to ask this, but may i know your thoughts regarding Valentino Sports bag please? i cannot find it anywhere here in tpf. thank you all so much in advance.

here are some examples. hopefully, the link would work. many thanks again experts.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/GU-AUTHENTIC...ORT-COSMETICS-BAG-/321042852345#ht_3417wt_932

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/EUC-AUTHENTIC-VALENTINO-GARAVANI-SPORT-TRAVELLING-BAG-/321051730884


----------



## Mithril

PureSparkle said:
			
		

> Dear Mithril ,
> 
> Kindly please help to authenticate this Valentino bag :
> 
> Item Name : Valentino Black Lace Nuage Bow Tote Bag
> Item Number :221179474458
> Seller Id : dkmendelson
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Black-Lace-Nuage-Bow-Tote-Bag-/221179474458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337f52f21a
> 
> My first posting in Valentino , hopefully I provided correct information
> 
> Thank you for your kind assistance



Pics look good, would need shot of inner compartments bottom of bag and serial # tag inside inner zip pocket with red label to be sure.  Great price!


----------



## Mithril

thriftaholic said:
			
		

> hi again valentino experts! i don't know where to ask this, but may i know your thoughts regarding Valentino Sports bag please? i cannot find it anywhere here in tpf. thank you all so much in advance.
> 
> here are some examples. hopefully, the link would work. many thanks again experts.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/GU-AUTHENTIC-V-LEN-T-NO-G-RAV-AN-SPORT-COSMETICS-BAG-/321042852345#ht_3417wt_932
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/EUC-AUTHENTIC-VALENTINO-GARAVANI-SPORT-TRAVELLING-BAG-/321051730884



Not familiar with this line as being authentic Valentino Garavani.  I am always suspicious when so few pics are shown.  Also even vintage V has the trademark assymetric V these don't look right to me.  Sorry I cannot be of more help.


----------



## thriftaholic

Mithril said:


> Not familiar with this line as being authentic Valentino Garavani.  I am always suspicious when so few pics are shown.  Also even vintage V has the trademark assymetric V these don't look right to me.  Sorry I cannot be of more help.


thank you very, very much Mithril. i am new to Valentino so any help and opinions are highly appreciated. thanks once again, Mithril =)


----------



## sashjulia

Hello, can you please help me?

Item name: Valentino Grande Lock Bag
Item Number: 321058464408
Seller ID: keli4nya
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321058464408?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Mithril

sashjulia said:
			
		

> Hello, can you please help me?
> 
> Item name: Valentino Grande Lock Bag
> Item Number: 321058464408
> Seller ID: keli4nya
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321058464408?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Authentic!


----------



## tunvarat

Hello, could you please help me?

TIA^^

Item name: $2300 Valentino Garavani Leopard Print Calf Hair Rockstad Bag
 Item Number: 251218007192
 Seller ID: love4fashion
 Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/2300-Valentino-Garavani-Leopard-Print-Calf-Hair-Rockstad-Bag-/251218007192?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7dc29498


----------



## Mithril

Hi, this looks authentic to me, hope you won it! 





tunvarat said:


> Hello, could you please help me?
> 
> TIA^^
> 
> Item name: $2300 Valentino Garavani Leopard Print Calf Hair Rockstad Bag
> Item Number: 251218007192
> Seller ID: love4fashion
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/2300-Valentino-Garavani-Leopard-Print-Calf-Hair-Rockstad-Bag-/251218007192?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7dc29498


----------



## hkf6800

Hello I was wondering if you could authenticate these 
Item Name:Valentino Couture Bow d'Orsay Pump Black Patent
Item Number:*200880537479
Seller ID:twelveax
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-C...37479?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ec569bf87


----------



## anna_paddy

Hello,

can you please identify my Valentino clutch?

Item name: Vintage Leather Valentino Clutch with detachable strap
Link: https://picasaweb.google.com/starkravingponkers/VALENTINO#5841971863546165266

Gifted to my grandma by our family in the US about 17 years ago. 
There was a little gold logo on the folding but my grandma removed it.


----------



## Jessadie

Please authenticate this Valentino Handbag and thank you for this service.

Item name: Valentino Garavani Authentic Handbag
Item number: 321067825995
Seller name: ashghahremani
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...616&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=321067825995&


----------



## ywcm

Can any one help me with authenticating this bag please?
I bought on ebay and just received it.
please help!!!! Thank you sooooo much!!


----------



## ywcm

continue


----------



## Jessadie

I am having a hard time locating responses. What am I missing? Where do I need to go to see authentication answers from the experts? Sorry to be so inept with my navigation...


----------



## PureSparkle

Jessadie said:


> I am having a hard time locating responses. What am I missing? Where do I need to go to see authentication answers from the experts? Sorry to be so inept with my navigation...



Dear Jessadie

Kindly please be patient as our Valentino authenticators will only be here during their free time


----------



## Jessadie

I'm sorry. I didn't mean to be pushy. I really appreciate all that you do. &#10084;


----------



## PureSparkle

Jessadie said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't mean to be pushy. I really appreciate all that you do. &#10084;



Dear Jessadie 

No worries


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Hello! Would like to get these authenticated!

Name: VALENTINO Noir 100% Authentic Rockstud studded slingback heels black patent
Number:251224484177
Seller:taraleg
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-N...84177?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a7e256951

Thank you in advance ladies


----------



## Mithril

hkf6800 said:
			
		

> Hello I was wondering if you could authenticate these
> Item Name:Valentino Couture Bow d'Orsay Pump Black Patent
> Item Number:*200880537479
> Seller ID:twelveax
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Couture-Bow-dOrsay-Pump-Black-Patent-Sz-36-US-6-NEW-675-/200880537479?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ec569bf87



Authentic!! Great shoe.


----------



## Mithril

anna_paddy said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> can you please identify my Valentino clutch?
> 
> Item name: Vintage Leather Valentino Clutch with detachable strap
> Link: https://picasaweb.google.com/starkravingponkers/VALENTINO#5841971863546165266
> 
> Gifted to my grandma by our family in the US about 17 years ago.
> There was a little gold logo on the folding but my grandma removed it.



I think from the 1970s but I am not familiar enough with vintage to know.  The general style was called an envelope clutch/bag.  You could try my poupette.com.


----------



## Mithril

Jessadie said:
			
		

> Please authenticate this Valentino Handbag and thank you for this service.
> 
> Item name: Valentino Garavani Authentic Handbag
> Item number: 321067825995
> Seller name: ashghahremani
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-GARAVANI-AUTHENTIC-HANDBAG-/321067825995?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D5418721907258089616%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D321067825995%26



Looks authentic.  To be sure ask seller to email you a pic of serial #tag inside inner zip pocket-you can post that or PM it to me and I can check it.  Histoires are lovely bags.


----------



## Mithril

ywcm said:
			
		

> continue



Looks authentic to me.  Lovely!


----------



## Mithril

Jessadie said:
			
		

> I am having a hard time locating responses. What am I missing? Where do I need to go to see authentication answers from the experts? Sorry to be so inept with my navigation...



This is the correct column; sorry have been busy at work & I seem to be the only authentication person right now.  Fellow V lovers- feel free to chime in here


----------



## Mithril

jgodcheergrl said:
			
		

> Hello! Would like to get these authenticated!
> 
> Name: VALENTINO Noir 100% Authentic Rockstud studded slingback heels black patent
> Number:251224484177
> Seller:taraleg
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-Noir-100-Authentic-Rockstud-studded-slingback-heels-black-patent-UK7-/251224484177?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a7e256951
> 
> Thank you in advance ladies



Authentic & gorgeous!  I have these & love them!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Mithril said:
			
		

> Authentic & gorgeous!  I have these & love them!



Ahh you made my day! So excited they are gorgeous!


----------



## anna_paddy

Mithril said:


> I think from the 1970s but I am not familiar enough with vintage to know.  The general style was called an envelope clutch/bag.  You could try my poupette.com.



Thank you for your time!


----------



## lotus01

please authenticate this red rose bag from ebay.  The stitches looks strange.

Thx!


----------



## Mithril

lotus01 said:
			
		

> please authenticate this red rose bag from ebay.  The stitches looks strange.
> 
> Thx!



To me nothing obviously off but pictures blurry and too few.  Need close up shots of exterior logo plate, serial number tag inside zip pocket, feet on bottom of bag, and clasps for removable strap showing V logo.  Also would ask for pics of back/bottom of bag.  Sometimes there are major defects.  If the seller does not provide these, I wouldn't buy.  

If you get more pics, I am happy to review them.


----------



## lotus01

Mithril said:


> To me nothing obviously off but pictures blurry and too few.  Need close up shots of exterior logo plate, serial number tag inside zip pocket, feet on bottom of bag, and clasps for removable strap showing V logo.  Also would ask for pics of back/bottom of bag.  Sometimes there are major defects.  If the seller does not provide these, I wouldn't buy.
> 
> If you get more pics, I am happy to review them.


Thanks! The seller does have a back pic & bottom pic, they look fine. Don't know why there is lots of defects bags from Valentino, they sometimes appears on Nordstrom rack in US too. I love the bag (pic #4 petale Dome from your val collection). Also I noticed that the rose petal setting is different from the pink one on yours collection.


----------



## Jessadie

Mithril said:


> Looks authentic.  To be sure ask seller to email you a pic of serial #tag inside inner zip pocket-you can post that or PM it to me and I can check it.  Histoires are lovely bags.



Thank you so much! I was wondering about the serial # myself, but wasn't sure if these bags included one, as I've never purchased one before. I will contact the seller. &#128536;


----------



## lotus01

Mithril said:


> To me nothing obviously off but pictures blurry and too few.  Need close up shots of exterior logo plate, serial number tag inside zip pocket, feet on bottom of bag, and clasps for removable strap showing V logo.  Also would ask for pics of back/bottom of bag.  Sometimes there are major defects.  If the seller does not provide these, I wouldn't buy.
> 
> If you get more pics, I am happy to review them.



Here is more photos,But I feel it wasn't new,you can tell from the hardware.


----------



## Mithril

lotus01 said:
			
		

> Here is more photos,But I feel it wasn't new,you can tell from the hardware.



Looks authentic.  It is from a different batch than my red one which is soft Nappa leather.  I have some in this harder leather and love them too.  Don't be worried about the petal design being slightly different.  As each is handmade, they vary.  Also the ones from different seasons have different looks which I enjoy.  After all no two roses are alike in a real garden.  

I think overall it is in good shape.  Good luck!


----------



## lotus01

Mithril said:


> Looks authentic.  It is from a different batch than my red one which is soft Nappa leather.  I have some in this harder leather and love them too.  Don't be worried about the petal design being slightly different.  As each is handmade, they vary.  Also the ones from different seasons have different looks which I enjoy.  After all no two roses are alike in a real garden.
> 
> I think overall it is in good shape.  Good luck!


Thanks so much ! I appreciated. I learned a lot.  I am a fan of Valentino brand, they are just too expensive, I can only afford to own few of them.


----------



## et725949

Could anyone be able to authenticate this:

http://www.consignofthetimes.com/product_details.asp?galleryid=6403

I'm usually pretty trusting of this site, but I haven't seen this bag before and I am not a Valentino expert...figured it couldn't hurt to ask!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MartinHirsch

will you please authenticate this Valentino jacket?

http://www.retro-club.pl/sklep/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27_48&products_id=1708


----------



## Mithril

et725949 said:
			
		

> Could anyone be able to authenticate this:
> 
> http://www.consignofthetimes.com/product_details.asp?galleryid=6403
> 
> I'm usually pretty trusting of this site, but I haven't seen this bag before and I am not a Valentino expert...figured it couldn't hurt to ask!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



For some reason I cannot get the logo plaque picture to open.  I cannot be 100% sure but nothing obviously off.  This style came in a tote too which I am more familiar with.  Sorry.


----------



## Mithril

MartinHirsch said:
			
		

> will you please authenticate this Valentino jacket?
> 
> http://www.retro-club.pl/sklep/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27_48&products_id=1708



Valentino Miss V is not the high end main designer line of Valentino Garavani.   If you are OK with that go ahead and buy it.  Kinda like Red V vs main Valentino.


----------



## marina230

lotus01 said:


> Thanks so much ! I appreciated. I learned a lot.  I am a fan of Valentino brand, they are just too expensive, I can only afford to own few of them.



I just want to add this style comes with a long strap. Ask a seller about.


----------



## MartinHirsch

Mithril said:


> Valentino Miss V is not the high end main designer line of Valentino Garavani.   If you are OK with that go ahead and buy it.  Kinda like Red V vs main Valentino.


I know that, but I really like clothes from '80 & '90. I wasn't sure about that one because of the tag. I tried to google miss v and there are two types of tags. 
http://www.shoplindasstuff.com/pics/2010-07-23/906.JPG
&
http://www.pennydreadfulvintage.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/PB012599.jpg
Are both of them ok?


----------



## OhCensored

Hi,

Need help with this, TIA!

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Handbag
Item Number: 121065284274
Seller ID: topviolins
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=002&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## aih33

Please authenticate? Thank you and have a great weekend! 

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Red Lace Couture Heels Peeptoe W Bow 37
Item Number:111011502725
Seller ID: fuzzygrizzly 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...02725?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19d8cd1a85

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Black Leather Platform Peep Toe Pumps Sz. 37 $865
Item Number:330872195767
Seller ID:staplefind
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...95767?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d09850ab7


----------



## Mithril

MartinHirsch said:
			
		

> I know that, but I really like clothes from '80 & '90. I wasn't sure about that one because of the tag. I tried to google miss v and there are two types of tags.
> http://www.shoplindasstuff.com/pics/2010-07-23/906.JPG
> &
> http://www.pennydreadfulvintage.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/PB012599.jpg
> Are both of them ok?



Both tags fine in that regard.


----------



## Mithril

OhCensored said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Need help with this, TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Handbag
> Item Number: 121065284274
> Seller ID: topviolins
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Garavani-Handbag-New/121065284274?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=002&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem



Looks good!


----------



## Mithril

aih33 said:
			
		

> Please authenticate? Thank you and have a great weekend!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Red Lace Couture Heels Peeptoe W Bow 37
> Item Number:111011502725
> Seller ID: fuzzygrizzly
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Garavani-Red-Lace-Couture-Heels-Peeptoe-W-Bow-37-/111011502725?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19d8cd1a85
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Black Leather Platform Peep Toe Pumps Sz. 37 $865
> Item Number:330872195767
> Seller ID:staplefind
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-Black-Leather-Platform-Peep-Toe-Pumps-Sz-37-865-/330872195767?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d09850ab7



Authentic!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Hi Ladies!
Can you help authenticate these shoes for me?

Item Name: VALENTINO Red & Beige Leather ROCKSTUD Pumps w Gold studs 2.5" heel Sz 36 / 6 
Item Number: 230929998948
Seller ID:  stephikins
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230929998948?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

TIA!!


----------



## Mithril

Red rockstud sling backs are authentic & gorgeous!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Mithril said:


> Red rockstud sling backs are authentic & gorgeous!



Thanks so much! 
Much appreciated!


----------



## Jessadie

Jessadie said:


> Thank you so much! I was wondering about the serial # myself, but wasn't sure if these bags included one, as I've never purchased one before. I will contact the seller. &#128536;


There was no serial number, but I bought it anyway. Fingers crossed! And thank you for your help. I love the Histoire, in any case.


----------



## lalaine

Dear TPF community,

Hi, I'm Lalaine and I'm a newbie to the purseblog forum.  I wanted to thank you for helping us authenticate these designer handbags; your information is extremely helpful. Now, I would like your help to authenticate this valentino bag. Thanks in advance!!

Item Name: Valentino Histoire
Item Number:261176802350
Seller ID:bocastyle14
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261176802350

Sincerely,
Lalaine


----------



## Mithril

lalaine said:
			
		

> Dear TPF community,
> 
> Hi, I'm Lalaine and I'm a newbie to the purseblog forum.  I wanted to thank you for helping us authenticate these designer handbags; your information is extremely helpful. Now, I would like your help to authenticate this valentino bag. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Histoire
> Item Number:261176802350
> Seller ID:bocastyle14
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261176802350
> 
> Sincerely,
> Lalaine



Authentic & in nice shape!


----------



## lalaine

Thank You, thank you for your help!!...except someone bought the Valentino Histoire already, at a even more reduced price (the seller decided to reduce it). Ahh, it's okay.


----------



## Greta_V

Please, ladies, help me authenticate this rockstud! 

Item Name: AUTHENTIC NEW WITH TAG VALENTINO ROCKSTUD MEDIUM TOTE BAG $1895 + TAX
Item Number: 140926011581
Seller ID: sendingsmiles
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140926011581?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Mithril

Greta_V said:


> Please, ladies, help me authenticate this rockstud!
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC NEW WITH TAG VALENTINO ROCKSTUD MEDIUM TOTE BAG $1895 + TAX
> Item Number: 140926011581
> Seller ID: sendingsmiles
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140926011581?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Looks good!  Lovely bag.


----------



## Greta_V

Mithril said:


> Looks good!  Lovely bag.



Thank you!


----------



## Cubalibre520

Hi! This would be my first valentino purchase. Can you authenticate this item? Thanks!

Item: Valentino Rock Studs Clutch In Pink/coral
Item no.: 330879203120
Seller: dct228
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330879203120?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cubalibre520

Can you authenticate this one too? TIA!

Item: VALENTINO CLUTCH HANDBAG ROCKSTUD STUDDED BAG PURSE
Item no.: 170994081169
Seller: coibella
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-C...169?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d00a9d91
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mithril

Cubalibre520 said:


> Hi! This would be my first valentino purchase. Can you authenticate this item? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Valentino Rock Studs Clutch In Pink/coral
> Item no.: 330879203120
> Seller: dct228
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330879203120?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 


Cubalibre520 said:


> Can you authenticate this one too? TIA!
> 
> Item: VALENTINO CLUTCH HANDBAG ROCKSTUD STUDDED BAG PURSE
> Item no.: 170994081169
> Seller: coibella
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-C...169?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d00a9d91
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Both look good.  Sorry for the delay, TPF no longer works on my mobile devices.


----------



## Cubalibre520

Mithril said:


> Both look good.  Sorry for the delay, TPF no longer works on my mobile devices.



Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## medicbean

hi ladies!
Please help authenticate
Item: Valentino Black Leather Over The Knee Boots 38
Number: 360588816179
seller: celebrityowned
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Black-Leather-Over-The-Knee-Boots-38-/360588816179

tia!

bxx


----------



## Mithril

medicbean said:


> hi ladies!
> Please help authenticate
> Item: Valentino Black Leather Over The Knee Boots 38
> Number: 360588816179
> seller: celebrityowned
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Black-Leather-Over-The-Knee-Boots-38-/360588816179
> 
> tia!
> 
> bxx



Hi, believe these are authentic.  Note listed as near new but to me significant wear to heels & no pics of inside of boots.  However, this is a reputable seller with a 14 day return policy.


----------



## red555

Hello, is this Valentino bag authenticate? I really appreciate your help 

Thank you!


Item name: Valentino Rock Star Studded Shoulder Bag
Item number: 221204937451
Seller: adilfayyaz
link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221204937451?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1042wt_1219


----------



## kaybay

could some on kindly authenticate these for me.Item Name:
Item Number:271180753807
Seller ID: style-le-chic
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-r...lerina-38-IT-patent-nude-Struds-/271180753807


----------



## Wifeofchop

kaybay said:


> could some on kindly authenticate these for me.Item Name:
> Item Number:271180753807
> Seller ID: style-le-chic
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-r...lerina-38-IT-patent-nude-Struds-/271180753807


Personally I think the inside label looks off and the studs are too flat.


----------



## Mithril

red555 said:


> Hello, is this Valentino bag authenticate? I really appreciate your help
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rock Star Studded Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 221204937451
> Seller: adilfayyaz
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221204937451?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1042wt_1219




Authentic


----------



## Mithril

red555 said:


> Hello, is this Valentino bag authenticate? I really appreciate your help
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rock Star Studded Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 221204937451
> Seller: adilfayyaz
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221204937451?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1042wt_1219





kaybay said:


> could some on kindly authenticate these for me.Item Name:
> Item Number:271180753807
> Seller ID: style-le-chic
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-r...lerina-38-IT-patent-nude-Struds-/271180753807



Authentic.


----------



## Wifeofchop

Mithril said:


> Authentic.



I truly think those shoes are fake. In addition to what i mentioned above, The inner labels are pointing in different directions and all my V shoes have labels that go the same way. Like in this thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino-style-reference/valentino-red-valentino-shoes-729420.html

Am I missing something?


----------



## Jamie_love

Hi I found this Red Valentino bag on eBay, could you please authenticate it for me? thank you 

Item name: red valentino beige bag
Item number: 261195838360
Seller: jellybaby39
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261195838360?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Mithril

Wifeofchop said:


> I truly think those shoes are fake. In addition to what i mentioned above, The inner labels are pointing in different directions and all my V shoes have labels that go the same way. Like in this thread
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino-style-reference/valentino-red-valentino-shoes-729420.html
> 
> Am I missing something?



Could be hard to tell for sure.  I always think if you doubt & no return policy, don't buy.


----------



## Alysa

I just got my first Valentino bag from Yoox (I posted in identify thread when I ordered it but didn't get any response). I was so excited, but now I have doubts that it's real  . It has no serial number and no "V" logo on a back of a zipper and on a strap clasp. I hope somebody can help me within next couple weeks when I can still return it.


----------



## Alysa

more pics


----------



## Wifeofchop

Not all Valentino bags have a serial number or a V stamped in the zipper pull in my experience. Especially if the bag was manufactured in the 2008 era. I wouldn't worry authenticity from Yoox. They are a direct Valentino manufacturer. They operate valentino.com. Authenticating Valentino is more like an art rather than a science because sometimes they do not follow "the rules" with their stuff. I think it's authentic, IMHO.


----------



## lulublue717

please authenticate this bag..did they always put metal trim around the back of bag?? hmm ..TIA


----------



## Wifeofchop

lulublue717 said:


> please authenticate this bag..did they always put metal trim around the back of bag?? hmm ..TIA


Nope, i believe Rockstud bags from the first year (first two seasons) have it, subsequent bags do not. That's how you can tell if a dept. store/boutique is selling you old inventory!  Do you have a picture of the serial number and the feet on the bottom of the bag?


----------



## lulublue717

Wifeofchop said:


> Nope, i believe Rockstud bags from the first year (first two seasons) have it, subsequent bags do not. That's how you can tell if a dept. store/boutique is selling you old inventory!  Do you have a picture of the serial number and the feet on the bottom of the bag?


 oh ok here are some more pics of bag..hope this helps TIA


----------



## Wifeofchop

lulublue717 said:


> oh ok here are some more pics of bag..hope this helps TIA


It's authentic!  Congratulations!!


----------



## lulublue717

Wifeofchop said:


> It's authentic!  Congratulations!!


 so metal zipper is ok? now adays I checked online inner zipper tab is all fabric..
so first season they made wit metal frame outside and metal zipper inside?? and newer one is no metal with fbric zipper pull?


----------



## Wifeofchop

lulublue717 said:


> so metal zipper is ok? now adays I checked online inner zipper tab is all fabric..
> so first season they made wit metal frame outside and metal zipper inside?? and newer one is no metal with fbric zipper pull?


Not necessarily. I have certain rockstud bags from last summer with a fabric pull and one from last summer with a metal pull. It depends on the bag and the season, and even the color.


----------



## lulublue717

Wifeofchop said:


> Not necessarily. I have certain rockstud bags from last summer with a fabric pull and one from last summer with a metal pull. It depends on the bag and the season, and even the color.


 ok got it thank you so much for the great info


----------



## violet8

Hello! I'm usually over on the LV forum, but this trench coat caught my eye. I'd be truly grateful if you could please authenticate the item.

Item: NEW 2012 Red Valentino Lace Bow Trench Coat in Beige $995 Shopbop
Seller: trendyclub2009
Item number: 221210166812
Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221210166812

Thank you very much!


----------



## onelovehj

Please authenticate this!!! It's ending in one day!!


Item Name: Valentino Lacca Bow Clutch Pop Gardenia Clutch Shoulder Handbag Purse $995

Item Number: 151024182166

Seller ID: dyljake1

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151024182166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Mithril

onelovehj said:


> Please authenticate this!!! It's ending in one day!!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Lacca Bow Clutch Pop Gardenia Clutch Shoulder Handbag Purse $995
> 
> Item Number: 151024182166
> 
> Seller ID: dyljake1
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151024182166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Looks authentic to me, line through label means no store return/service though.


----------



## Bag2gal

Hello there,
Can someone please authenticate this bag for me.  I have no experience with Valentino so I greatly appreciate your help.

item name: Valentino Pink Nappa Leather Petale Rose XL Frame Top tote Bag
item number: VAL0602A
seller: Yoogi's Closet
link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/valentino-pink-nappa-leather-petale-rose-xl-frame-top-tote-bag.html


----------



## Wifeofchop

Bag2gal said:


> Hello there,
> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me.  I have no experience with Valentino so I greatly appreciate your help.
> 
> item name: Valentino Pink Nappa Leather Petale Rose XL Frame Top tote Bag
> item number: VAL0602A
> seller: Yoogi's Closet
> link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/valentino-pink-nappa-leather-petale-rose-xl-frame-top-tote-bag.html


Authentic


----------



## Bag2gal

Wifeofchop said:


> Authentic


 
Thank you so much for your help !!


----------



## erislo0217

Hello, Please authentic the following bag.

Item Name:
*Authentic Red Valentino Tan Beige Leather Bow Studded Stud Handbag Bag £480*


Item Number:181107220485
Seller ID:vintagedollygirl
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181107220485?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item Name: RED VALENTINO "BOW" TOP HANDLE BAG/ TOTE - NEW 
Item Number:
Seller ID:alfa5970
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-VALENTI...528?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6dee24b0 

Item Name: 190822884528
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:


----------



## MicheleMarie

Would someone mind authenticating these for me?

Name: Valentino Couture Bow Platform Pump
Item Number: 281094576462
Seller: marvalous08
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281094576462?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MadMiles

Could someone authenticate these for me?  Low seller feedback.....
Thanks so much!
*Valentino couture bow pump*

221214895219
tferrante 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-c...&prg=1124&rk=4&sd=290897693793&#ht_120wt_1400


----------



## kellyparham1

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS FOR ME??

Item Name: ROCKSTUD BLACK TOTE
Item Number:221215643310
Seller ID:MASSACHICK
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...310&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_506wt_90

Thank you so so much!!!

xo
kelly


----------



## Wifeofchop

kellyparham1 said:


> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS FOR ME??
> 
> Item Name: ROCKSTUD BLACK TOTE
> Item Number:221215643310
> Seller ID:MASSACHICK
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...310&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_506wt_90
> 
> Thank you so so much!!!
> 
> xo
> kelly


Authentic


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Hoping someone can help me with these Valentino heels I bought

Item Name: $700 Valentino Couture Bow d'Orsay Pump Stunning Womens Shoes Sz 35 (5)
Item Number: 330908075990
Seller ID: poshboutique2013
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/33090807...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1354wt_1198

Thanks!!


----------



## kellyparham1

Wifeofchop said:


> Authentic


Thank you!!! I am posting another bag too! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kellyparham1

Please authenticate this bag-the sooner the better! The plate around the logo is what is giving me a big ???  Did any season of the rockstud have this on the tote? I know a TON of fakes that do, but am unsure if authentic ones ever did.

Thank you so much!!

Kelly


----------



## petlouie

Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI MAISON PLEATED LEATHER CHEVRON SATCHEL TOTE BAG
 Item Number: 380629970858
 Seller ID: luxury.overload
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/38062997085...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4361wt_1523


----------



## MadMiles

Could someone offer their opinion on authenticity?  The stamping on the bottom looks suspect....
Thanks in advance!

Item:  Valentino Couture Bow dOrsay Pump Red
#:  161019059084
Seller:  greatdeals2384
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=161019059084


----------



## Wifeofchop

petlouie said:


> Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI MAISON PLEATED LEATHER CHEVRON SATCHEL TOTE BAG
> Item Number: 380629970858
> Seller ID: luxury.overload
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/38062997085...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4361wt_1523


Authentic


----------



## Wifeofchop

kellyparham1 said:


> Please authenticate this bag-the sooner the better! The plate around the logo is what is giving me a big ???  Did any season of the rockstud have this on the tote? I know a TON of fakes that do, but am unsure if authentic ones ever did.
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Kelly


I'd like to see the serial number.


----------



## Mariz

Hi 
Please authenticate this for me. THANKS


Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Item number: 300899855738

Seller: addingtonred

Item: valentino rockstud leather trapeze bag


----------



## Wifeofchop

Mariz said:


> Hi
> Please authenticate this for me. THANKS
> 
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Item number: 300899855738
> 
> Seller: addingtonred
> 
> Item: valentino rockstud leather trapeze bag


Pic of serial number is needed


----------



## Mademoiselle A

Hi i really want to know if it is a real or fake i got it as a gift 



























Its old one maybe before 2012


----------



## Mademoiselle A

Excuse the back ground its my new bag box hehe


----------



## Wifeofchop

Mademoiselle A said:


> Hi i really want to know if it is a real or fake i got it as a gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its old one maybe before 2012


That is not Valentino Garavani.  It's a different more main stream brand that is also called Valentino. They are completely unrelated.


----------



## Mademoiselle A

Can you explain it to me please? Thank you.


----------



## Mademoiselle A

So its a mario valentino? Do you know anything about it?


----------



## Katatonianna

Hello ladies, can you please help me authenticate this gorgeous bag? I would like to be sure it's real before purchasing it.









































Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wifeofchop

Katatonianna said:


> Hello ladies, can you please help me authenticate this gorgeous bag? I would like to be sure it's real before purchasing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic


----------



## Katatonianna

Wifeofchop said:


> Authentic



Oh I'm glad! Thanks


----------



## Katatonianna

Wifeofchop said:


> Authentic


I'm sorry, one more question. Is it ok for a Valentino bag to have the Fiocchi snaps?


----------



## thriftaholic

Katatonianna said:


> I'm sorry, one more question. Is it ok for a Valentino bag to have the Fiocchi snaps?


yes! but even fiocchi snaps are heavily faked. beautiful bag, by the way.


----------



## Katatonianna

thriftaholic said:


> yes! but even fiocchi snaps are heavily faked. beautiful bag, by the way.


Thank you, I love it but am contemplating whether it looks "too mature"?! 

As long as these are real, I am ok. Are they in your opinion?


----------



## snowsherrie

Please take a look this bag. The seller only has 28 feedbacks on ebay. Is it authentic? Thank you!

Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Bag
Item Number:290914094764
Seller ID:reddivaboutique 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...g-/290914094764?ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123


----------



## Mtmonkey

Can one of the experts help authenticate this one?  Thanks!

Item Name:  NWT New Valentino Garavani Ponyhair Rockstud Studs Leather Handbag 										 									
Item Number: 200923722169
Seller ID: dhopper78
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/200923722169?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Wifeofchop

snowsherrie said:


> Please take a look this bag. The seller only has 28 feedbacks on ebay. Is it authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Bag
> Item Number:290914094764
> Seller ID:reddivaboutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...g-/290914094764?ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123


This looks authentic to me


----------



## Wifeofchop

Mtmonkey said:


> Can one of the experts help authenticate this one?  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:  NWT New Valentino Garavani Ponyhair Rockstud Studs Leather Handbag
> Item Number: 200923722169
> Seller ID: dhopper78
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/200923722169?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Authentic


----------



## calexan@uga.edu

Hello,

I am new to the site so please excuse me if I post incorrectly. 

Could someone tell me if this bag is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360657423238&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

I am the seller and pulled the bag after a question arose from a buyer. I don't sell fakes, I want happy customers, is there an authentication service out there somewhere?


Kind Regards

Lynn


----------



## thriftaholic

Katatonianna said:


> Thank you, I love it but am contemplating whether it looks "too mature"?!
> 
> As long as these are real, I am ok. Are they in your opinion?


hi, i think everything looks good. ask for second opinion here in tpf from the experts. sometimes they visit this thread from time to time. great day.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Forgive me if these were already authenticated but I did look back quite a ways in the posts and didn't see it!

Name: $1K NEW VALENTINO ROCKSTUD patent pink point toe pump shoe 39.5
Seller:dognamedboo
Item #:271209997933
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/1K-NEW-VALE...97933?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f2560266d

Thank you ladies in advance


----------



## anna_mg

Hi, 

I am quite sure that this is fake, but is there a tell-tale sign to prove it, or just the price is way too good to be true & abundance of other hi-end items on seller's auctions makes it unprobable?

Name:Nowa VALENTINO najmodniejszy kolor! -%
Seller: bestoo
Link: http://allegro.pl/nowa-valentino-najmodniejszy-kolor-i3248796298.html


----------



## redweddy

Dear lovely authenticators,

Can you please help me with this lovely bag?

Item:  Nuage Leather Medium Bow Satchel
Seller:  Trichel
Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/5021c84752ab062c280053c9

This second link includes the serial number:  https://poshmark.com/listing/51a2907a82fe064c770638d1

Thank you so very much!


----------



## Wifeofchop

redweddy said:


> Dear lovely authenticators,
> 
> Can you please help me with this lovely bag?
> 
> Item:  Nuage Leather Medium Bow Satchel
> Seller:  Trichel
> Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/5021c84752ab062c280053c9
> 
> This second link includes the serial number:  https://poshmark.com/listing/51a2907a82fe064c770638d1
> 
> Thank you so very much!


Authentic!


----------



## Wifeofchop

anna_mg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am quite sure that this is fake, but is there a tell-tale sign to prove it, or just the price is way too good to be true & abundance of other hi-end items on seller's auctions makes it unprobable?
> 
> Name:Nowa VALENTINO najmodniejszy kolor! -%
> Seller: bestoo
> Link: http://allegro.pl/nowa-valentino-najmodniejszy-kolor-i3248796298.html


It's a picture of an authentic bag. But really, you should ask if the website is authentic. A lot of fakers will post pics of real bags and ship out fakes.


----------



## Wifeofchop

jgodcheergrl said:


> Forgive me if these were already authenticated but I did look back quite a ways in the posts and didn't see it!
> 
> Name: $1K NEW VALENTINO ROCKSTUD patent pink point toe pump shoe 39.5
> Seller:dognamedboo
> Item #:271209997933
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/1K-NEW-VALE...97933?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f2560266d
> 
> Thank you ladies in advance


They look authentic. But I would need to see a pic of the inner label and the soles to be sure.


----------



## redweddy

Wifeofchop said:


> Authentic!



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## DimpleGirl

Hi, Can you please authenticate this?  Thank you 

Name: Valentino Rock Stud bag
Item #: 111905093
Seller: purplenayner
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT...P-BAG-IN-PATENT-LEATHER-POP-FUSCHIA/111905093


----------



## Wifeofchop

DimpleGirl said:


> Hi, Can you please authenticate this?  Thank you
> 
> Name: Valentino Rock Stud bag
> Item #: 111905093
> Seller: purplenayner
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT...P-BAG-IN-PATENT-LEATHER-POP-FUSCHIA/111905093


Looks good serial number would clinch it


----------



## avl

Name vRED Valentino Pink Bow Ribbon Leather Clutch Crossbody Bag
Seller-pico_love
Item name-
LINK-http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RED-Valentino-Pink-Bow-Ribbon-Leather-Clutch-Crossbody-Bag-/230992384810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c838132a&_uhb=1

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE


----------



## OolilredoO

Can someone please authenticate this Valentino wallet for me? When the  seller sent me the pictures, she pixelized part of the Valentino logo on  the wallet. Not sure why but hopefully it won't affect the  authentication? Thanks in advance! 

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Wallet 

Photos:


----------



## LabelLover81

OolilredoO said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Valentino wallet for me? When the  seller sent me the pictures, she pixelized part of the Valentino logo on  the wallet. Not sure why but hopefully it won't affect the  authentication? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Wallet
> 
> Photos:


Looks good!


----------



## OolilredoO

LabelLover81 said:


> Looks good!



Thanks!!!


----------



## tuul

Dear all,

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290920273928?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item name: Valentino Rockstud Studded Black Leather Top Handle Crossbody Tote Bag
Seller ID: reddivaboutique

Thank you


----------



## LabelLover81

tuul said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290920273928?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Studded Black Leather Top Handle Crossbody Tote Bag
> Seller ID: reddivaboutique
> 
> Thank you


Authentic


----------



## tuul

Thank you soo much!!!


----------



## jmcadon

I am thinking these are fake?  My rockstuds do not have rivets on the inside of the straps where the studs are attached.  Seller says she bought these directly from the Valentino factory where they are made, lol!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BN-Valen...o-/290933422806?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123


----------



## LabelLover81

jmcadon said:


> I am thinking these are fake?  My rockstuds do not have rivets on the inside of the straps where the studs are attached.  Seller says she bought these directly from the Valentino factory where they are made, lol!
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BN-Valen...o-/290933422806?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123


Very fake!  In addition to what you mentioned, the labels are wrong along with the lettering on the bottom


----------



## Amanda124

Hello all, I wanted to ask if anyone can help me authenticate a valentino bag that is for sale on posh mark. Thanks inadvance for any help
Item name valentino bow bag black
Seller grw1024 (poshmark)


----------



## Amanda124

Amanda124 said:


> Hello all, I wanted to ask if anyone can help me authenticate a valentino bag that is for sale on posh mark. Thanks inadvance for any help
> Item name valentino bow bag black
> Seller grw1024 (poshmark)


https://poshmark.com/listing/51196274e4b0b1bcf51ac27e 

This is the link to the bag on posh mark sorry forgot to post it


----------



## LabelLover81

Amanda124 said:


> https://poshmark.com/listing/51196274e4b0b1bcf51ac27e
> 
> This is the link to the bag on posh mark sorry forgot to post it


Definitely need to see pics of the inner label, zipper pull and serial number.


----------



## inesyi

Please help me authenticate this Rockstud Clutch, thanks! 

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Limited Edition clutch
Iteam Number: 141003273129
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Valentino-Rockstud-Limited-Edition-clutch-2013-1700-/141003273129?autorefresh=true&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=NRhxLKDJYURtbM77K0YoFLMOeDQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#shId

Seller:  jaxxbrand

Thanks!!


----------



## LabelLover81

inesyi said:


> Please help me authenticate this Rockstud Clutch, thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Limited Edition clutch
> Iteam Number: 141003273129
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Valentino-Rockstud-Limited-Edition-clutch-2013-1700-/141003273129?autorefresh=true&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=NRhxLKDJYURtbM77K0YoFLMOeDQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#shId
> 
> Seller:  jaxxbrand
> 
> Thanks!!


Looks good, serial number would help.


----------



## Jane12

heyy guys could you please help me find out if this is real or fake??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO...77?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4d0dde7a99


----------



## LabelLover81

Jane12 said:


> heyy guys could you please help me find out if this is real or fake??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO...77?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4d0dde7a99


Definitely need to see pics of the inner label, zipper pull and serial number.


----------



## Jane12

okay thanks i shall ask the seller.

could you please authenticate this aswell pleaseee? thanks you guys are lifesavers!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...78?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c704ef072


----------



## LabelLover81

Jane12 said:


> okay thanks i shall ask the seller.
> 
> could you please authenticate this aswell pleaseee? thanks you guys are lifesavers!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...78?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c704ef072


Authentic


----------



## cooknchill

Can someone please help me verify this?

Thanks!

Item Name (if you know it): Valentino Nuage Bow Bag
Link (if available): Private seller
Photos:


----------



## LabelLover81

cooknchill said:


> Can someone please help me verify this?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Valentino Nuage Bow Bag
> Link (if available): Private seller
> Photos:


Aww,  used to have that exact bag!  Looks authentic, but there should e a serial number I would like to see


----------



## cooknchill

LabelLover81 said:


> Aww,  used to have that exact bag!  Looks authentic, but there should e a serial number I would like to see



Hi, here is the serial number!

Thanks so much


----------



## LabelLover81

cooknchill said:


> Hi, here is the serial number!
> 
> Thanks so much


Authentic!


----------



## jojothee

Hi there.  Please authenticate, if possible.
*Valentino Garavani handbag, brown leather w/ dustbag*

181168065458
Antonizzy
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2e754bb2


----------



## LabelLover81

jojothee said:


> Hi there.  Please authenticate, if possible.
> *Valentino Garavani handbag, brown leather w/ dustbag*
> 
> 181168065458
> Antonizzy
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2e754bb2


It's vintage, MGA was the vintage authenticator, but my feeling is that it's authentic.


----------



## starrystarry

Hi Ladies,

Hope you had a wonderful 4th of July and also a nice weekend!

Really appreciate all your Valentino eagle-eye talent on this item...So I won this Rockstud bag as a "Second Chance Offer" on eBay for $600. Just wanted to make sure it's legit before I pay.

Grazie! Grazie! Grazie mille!

Item Name: *Auth Valentino rockstud black tote shopper handbag good condition*
Item Number: 300926335546
Seller ID: fashionicon
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Valent...-shopper-handbag-good-condition-/300926335546

I asked for an additional serial number picture and it reads: BS-E339BOL3


----------



## inesyi

LabelLover81 said:


> Looks good, serial number would help.



Where can I find serial Number?


----------



## inesyi

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic



Here is the photo of serial Number, thanks for taking a looking for me, this is the link to the listing again: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Val...DJYURtbM77K0YoFLMOeDQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## LabelLover81

starrystarry said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful 4th of July and also a nice weekend!
> 
> Really appreciate all your Valentino eagle-eye talent on this item...So I won this Rockstud bag as a "Second Chance Offer" on eBay for $600. Just wanted to make sure it's legit before I pay.
> 
> Grazie! Grazie! Grazie mille!
> 
> Item Name: *Auth Valentino rockstud black tote shopper handbag good condition*
> Item Number: 300926335546
> Seller ID: fashionicon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Valent...-shopper-handbag-good-condition-/300926335546
> 
> I asked for an additional serial number picture and it reads: BS-E339BOL3


What a steal!!  Authentic!!


----------



## LabelLover81

inesyi said:


> Here is the photo of serial Number, thanks for taking a looking for me, this is the link to the listing again:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Val...DJYURtbM77K0YoFLMOeDQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Authentic!!


----------



## ppl16

Can anyone authenticate either of these Valentino handbags? I purchased the first one, but the seller is waiting to send it to me until I have had it looked at. The other I am looking into purchasing. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141010577261?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151076952285?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## ppl16

Can anyone authenticate either of these Valentino handbags? I purchased  the first one, but the seller is waiting to send it to me until I have  had it looked at. The other I am looking into purchasing. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141010577261...84.m1439.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151076952285...84.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

ppl16 said:


> Can anyone authenticate either of these Valentino handbags? I purchased  the first one, but the seller is waiting to send it to me until I have  had it looked at. The other I am looking into purchasing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141010577261...84.m1439.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151076952285...84.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!


They are both authentic


----------



## AMFx

Hi there. Please authenticate, if possible. 

*Valentine Rockstud Lock Shoulder bag. *


dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10068814/aa.jpg

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10068814/aa_1.jpg

dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10068814/aa_3.jpg

dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10068814/aa_5.jpg

dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10068814/aa_6.jpg

dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10068814/aa_8.jpg

dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10068814/aa_9.jpg

it has a serial number but i forgot to take picture of it.

Thanks! x


----------



## devinedesigns

Hi, please can someone authenticate this Valentino Garavani Petal bag. I purchased it directly from the seller a while after it had ended. But I have just noticed that the leather label inside does not seem to have the serial number stamped on it. Should I be concerned about it's authenticity? Please see additional photos of the leather label. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330945191887?ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1588.l2649

Thank you.


----------



## LabelLover81

AMFx said:


> Hi there. Please authenticate, if possible.
> 
> *Valentine Rockstud Lock Shoulder bag. *
> 
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10068814/aa.jpg
> 
> http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10068814/aa_1.jpg
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10068814/aa_3.jpg
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10068814/aa_5.jpg
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10068814/aa_6.jpg
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10068814/aa_8.jpg
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10068814/aa_9.jpg
> 
> it has a serial number but i forgot to take picture of it.
> 
> Thanks! x


Authentic, at least based on these pics


----------



## LabelLover81

devinedesigns said:


> Hi, please can someone authenticate this Valentino Garavani Petal bag. I purchased it directly from the seller a while after it had ended. But I have just noticed that the leather label inside does not seem to have the serial number stamped on it. Should I be concerned about it's authenticity? Please see additional photos of the leather label.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330945191887?ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1588.l2649
> 
> Thank you.


Believe it or not, this bag is authentic. Valentino bags don't have a set of rules for authenticating. It's more like knowing what should and should not be there.


----------



## devinedesigns

LabelLover81 said:


> Believe it or not, this bag is authentic. Valentino bags don't have a set of rules for authenticating. It's more like knowing what should and should not be there.


Thank you for your informed reply.


----------



## popoluvy

I am considering buying either of these two bags, 
Please kindly authenticate these two bags for me


Item Name:NWT Valentino Garavani PINK Rockstud Medium Tote Bag
Item Number:181167925266
Seller ID: jersey_ntynty
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Valenti...266?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2e732812


----------



## popoluvy

here is the other one

Item Name: Auth Valentino mini rockstud tote perfect pink with pink studs ex cond beautiful
Item Number: 300934785160
Seller ID: fashionicon
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Valentino-mini-rockstud-tote-perfect-pink-with-pink-studs-ex-cond-beautiful-/300934785160?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46111c6888[/url]

Thank you sosososo much!!


----------



## aih33

Hello, could someone please authenticate? Thank you!! 
Item Name: 100%AUTH VALENTINO COUTURE BOW RED PAT LEATHR SHOES EU37=US6.5 BIN OR MAKE OFFER 
Item Number:221248279682
Seller ID:  true2chanel 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-VA...79682?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33836cd482


----------



## LabelLover81

popoluvy said:


> I am considering buying either of these two bags,
> Please kindly authenticate these two bags for me
> 
> 
> Item Name:NWT Valentino Garavani PINK Rockstud Medium Tote Bag
> Item Number:181167925266
> Seller ID: jersey_ntynty
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Valenti...266?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2e732812


Authentic


----------



## LabelLover81

popoluvy said:


> here is the other one
> 
> Item Name: Auth Valentino mini rockstud tote perfect pink with pink studs ex cond beautiful
> Item Number: 300934785160
> Seller ID: fashionicon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Valentino-mini-rockstud-tote-perfect-pink-with-pink-studs-ex-cond-beautiful-/300934785160?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46111c6888[/url]
> 
> Thank you sosososo much!!


Authentic


----------



## LabelLover81

aih33 said:


> Hello, could someone please authenticate? Thank you!!
> Item Name: 100%AUTH VALENTINO COUTURE BOW RED PAT LEATHR SHOES EU37=US6.5 BIN OR MAKE OFFER
> Item Number:221248279682
> Seller ID:  true2chanel
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-VA...79682?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33836cd482


I'd like to see a clear straight shot of the bottoms.


----------



## babydaw1217

Please help me authenticate these heels. Thank you so much!! 

Item name: valentino rock stud t strap patent leather 
Item number : 261244158232
Seller id: haute*couture7
Link: http://item.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=261244158232&index=0&nav=WON&nid=70409605027&trxId=0


----------



## Amanda124

Hello, can someone please help me and tell me if this bag is authentic or not thanks for any help have a good night Amanda 
Valentino bow bag ( black)
Seller on poshmark ( samiasara)
https://poshmark.com/listing/51b0d6939f9d1e5066018582


----------



## LabelLover81

Amanda124 said:


> Hello, can someone please help me and tell me if this bag is authentic or not thanks for any help have a good night Amanda
> Valentino bow bag ( black)
> Seller on poshmark ( samiasara)
> https://poshmark.com/listing/51b0d6939f9d1e5066018582


I'd like to see he bottom of the bag, but it looks good


----------



## Amanda124

LabelLover81 said:


> I'd like to see he bottom of the bag, but it looks good


Does this help? And thank you


----------



## LabelLover81

Amanda124 said:


> Does this help? And thank you


Authentic


----------



## lindiee

Hi - I'm considering getting this bag... Seems like a steal but is it authentic?? Please help, very much appreciated!

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud medium shopping calfskin leather bag
Item Number: 251304830255
Seller ID: bossw122 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251304830255?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## LabelLover81

lindiee said:


> Hi - I'm considering getting this bag... Seems like a steal but is it authentic?? Please help, very much appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud medium shopping calfskin leather bag
> Item Number: 251304830255
> Seller ID: bossw122
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251304830255?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Those are pics of an tune tic ag, but seller only has two feedback....


----------



## reeni615

Hi, can someone authenticate these shoes for me?  Thanks so much!

Item Name: VALENTINO Couture Nude Beige Patent Bow d'Orsay Pumps Shoes Size US 7.5 EU 37.5
Item Number: 221254589043
Seller ID: bizkit7
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123&autorefresh=true


----------



## aih33

Hi there, can someone authenticate these for me please? Thank you! 
Item Name: VALENTINO COUTURE GOLD BOW FLAT & CHANEL BAG SIZE 37 
Item Number: 231017567309 
Seller ID: hollywood-wife 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-C...67309?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35c9b8544d


----------



## aih33

Original post:
Hi there, can someone authenticate these for me please? Thank you! 
Item Name: VALENTINO COUTURE GOLD BOW FLAT & CHANEL BAG SIZE 37 
Item Number: 231017567309 
Seller ID: hollywood-wife 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-CO...item35c9b8544d




LabelLover81 said:


> I'd like to see a clear straight shot of the bottoms.




Not a very close or clear shot but will this do? Apologies for the clarity!


----------



## tram99x

Hi, I am new to this forum and was hoping you would be able to help authenticate this Valentino bag that I am looking into buying? Thank you so much!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-L...ack-So-Stunning-1345-/111122494086#vi-content


----------



## LabelLover81

tram99x said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum and was hoping you would be able to help authenticate this Valentino bag that I am looking into buying? Thank you so much!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-L...ack-So-Stunning-1345-/111122494086#vi-content


Authentic


----------



## LabelLover81

aih33 said:


> Original post:
> Hi there, can someone authenticate these for me please? Thank you!
> Item Name: VALENTINO COUTURE GOLD BOW FLAT & CHANEL BAG SIZE 37
> Item Number: 231017567309
> Seller ID: hollywood-wife
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-CO...item35c9b8544d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a very close or clear shot but will this do? Apologies for the clarity!


I thought I replied to this one?  Authentic.


----------



## reeni615

reeni615 said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate these shoes for me?  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO Couture Nude Beige Patent Bow d'Orsay Pumps Shoes Size US 7.5 EU 37.5
> Item Number: 221254589043
> Seller ID: bizkit7
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123&autorefresh=true


hi, can someone still authenticate this listing? it's been resisted.


----------



## LabelLover81

reeni615 said:


> hi, can someone still authenticate this listing? it's been resisted.


Authentic


----------



## shanghai_lily

Would love some help authenticating this Grand Lock! Getting a second-chance offer on it...

One thing to note - this seller has sold a lot of designer (esp Valentino) items before with good feedback, but all of the links have been removed from their feedback. Is this something to be concerned about?

Item name: Authentic Valentino Rockstud chain lock medium black leather STUNNING ex cond
Item Number: 141022279753
Seller ID: jaxxbrand
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...d-/141022279753?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks in advance! xx


----------



## LabelLover81

shanghai_lily said:


> Would love some help authenticating this Grand Lock! Getting a second-chance offer on it...
> 
> One thing to note - this seller has sold a lot of designer (esp Valentino) items before with good feedback, but all of the links have been removed from their feedback. Is this something to be concerned about?
> 
> Item name: Authentic Valentino Rockstud chain lock medium black leather STUNNING ex cond
> Item Number: 141022279753
> Seller ID: jaxxbrand
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...d-/141022279753?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks in advance! xx


It's. looks good but I can't see the inside red label.


----------



## ksc_md

Pls help authenticate my Valentino Garavani yellow fringe. Serial no. BS-6WB550 NAP 2


----------



## LabelLover81

ksc_md said:


> Pls help authenticate my Valentino Garavani yellow fringe. Serial no. BS-6WB550 NAP 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278499


Pics of inner label, back plaque and serial number are needed


----------



## forgreens

Hi there, could someone help me authenticate this va va voom bag? Very keen to get this bag! 

Item name: valentino va va voom pink Rockstud
Item Number: 271249793381
Seller ID: luxuryjetsetting 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/valentin...t=AU_Makeup&hash=item3f27bf6165#ht_500wt_1156

Thank you so much in advance! (:


----------



## ksc_md

Hello LabelLover81. Tnx for the help. I'm not sure what model it is cause I cannot find any online that's why I wanted to authenticate it.


----------



## LabelLover81

ksc_md said:


> Hello LabelLover81. Tnx for the help. I'm not sure what model it is cause I cannot find any online that's why I wanted to authenticate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278740
> View attachment 2278741
> View attachment 2278742
> View attachment 2278743
> View attachment 2278744


Authentic


----------



## LabelLover81

forgreens said:


> Hi there, could someone help me authenticate this va va voom bag? Very keen to get this bag!
> 
> Item name: valentino va va voom pink Rockstud
> Item Number: 271249793381
> Seller ID: luxuryjetsetting
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/valentin...t=AU_Makeup&hash=item3f27bf6165#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! (:


Need pic Of inner label, better pic of back stamp and serial/model number


----------



## corame

shanghai_lily said:


> Would love some help authenticating this Grand Lock! Getting a second-chance offer on it...
> 
> One thing to note - this seller has sold a lot of designer (esp Valentino) items before with good feedback, but all of the links have been removed from their feedback. Is this something to be concerned about?
> 
> Item name: Authentic Valentino Rockstud chain lock medium black leather STUNNING ex cond
> Item Number: 141022279753
> Seller ID: jaxxbrand
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...d-/141022279753?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks in advance! xx



What bargaaaaainnnn! Authentic!


----------



## corame

lindiee said:


> Hi - I'm considering getting this bag... Seems like a steal but is it authentic?? Please help, very much appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud medium shopping calfskin leather bag
> Item Number: 251304830255
> Seller ID: bossw122
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251304830255?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Did you bought this? It's not authentic!


----------



## Lovechanel2013

Please help me authenticate this Valentino shoes. Thanks

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=261259234661

Item #:	261259234661


Seller is :shua6091


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Can anyone chime in if these bow sandals are authentic? Seller says they were a gift so she isn't sure. 

item: Valentino jelly bow rockstud flip flops
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/51f2fdd067afe345e8043784

Thanks!


----------



## Glamnatic

Item: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD STUDDED FUCHSIA PINK KITTEN PATENT LEATHER SANDAL PUMP 35.5
Item number: 271253425406
Seller: ayman12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271253425406?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Could you please tell me if this shoes are authentic? Thanks!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Lovechanel2013 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Valentino shoes. Thanks
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=261259234661
> 
> Item #:	261259234661
> 
> 
> Seller is :shua6091


Most of those are stock photos.


----------



## LabelLover81

Robyn Loraine said:


> Can anyone chime in if these bow sandals are authentic? Seller says they were a gift so she isn't sure.
> 
> item: Valentino jelly bow rockstud flip flops
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/51f2fdd067afe345e8043784
> 
> Thanks!


Fake


----------



## Pgh_Shopaholic

Lovechanel2013 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Valentino shoes. Thanks
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=261259234661
> 
> Item #:	261259234661
> 
> 
> Seller is :shua6091



These are just stock photos of the shoes or ones taken from a quick Google Image search- I'd get pictures of the actual shoes before purchasing!


----------



## LabelLover81

Glamnatic said:


> Item: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD STUDDED FUCHSIA PINK KITTEN PATENT LEATHER SANDAL PUMP 35.5
> Item number: 271253425406
> Seller: ayman12
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271253425406?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Could you please tell me if this shoes are authentic? Thanks!!!


Authentic.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

LabelLover81 said:


> Fake



Thanks for letting me know. 

Any idea about these?

Item #: 271250437886
Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271250437886&kw=271250437886

Thanks again!


----------



## LabelLover81

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Any idea about these?
> 
> Item #: 271250437886
> Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271250437886&kw=271250437886
> 
> Thanks again!



Authentic


----------



## Lovechanel2013

LabelLover81 said:


> Most of those are stock photos.


Thanks


----------



## icecreamom

Can you ladies please help me with this one? Her feedback shows a couple of Celine nano bags for a really low price so I'm a bit skeptic. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300947852352?redirect=mobile


----------



## Bunny8238

HI Ladies!

Does anyone have a Valentino Rose Coin purse (any color) for sale? thank you!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Bunny8238 said:


> HI Ladies!
> 
> Does anyone have a Valentino Rose Coin purse (any color) for sale? thank you!!!


Sorry, selling isn't allowed


----------



## corame

icecreamom said:


> Can you ladies please help me with this one? Her feedback shows a couple of Celine nano bags for a really low price so I'm a bit skeptic.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300947852352?redirect=mobile



Authentic


----------



## jessc371

Hello! I know this is ending soon and doesn't have the best pics, but could someone please give their opinion? The seller has had bags identified as authentic here before and has good feedback. Thank you!

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Double Handle Bag
Item Number: 130967596977
Seller ID: jaxxbrand
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-aut...977?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7e46efb1


----------



## corame

jessc371 said:


> Hello! I know this is ending soon and doesn't have the best pics, but could someone please give their opinion? The seller has had bags identified as authentic here before and has good feedback. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Double Handle Bag
> Item Number: 130967596977
> Seller ID: jaxxbrand
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-aut...977?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7e46efb1



Definitily a very good price!
Authentic.


----------



## forgreens

LabelLover81 said:


> Need pic Of inner label, better pic of back stamp and serial/model number


Hi LabelLover81, 

Here are more pictures of the bag. Really appreciate your help in authenticating it! (: Thanks so much!


----------



## LabelLover81

forgreens said:


> Hi LabelLover81,
> 
> Here are more pictures of the bag. Really appreciate your help in authenticating it! (: Thanks so much!


There's one small detail that's off on this bag. The inner label... I would pass


----------



## corame

forgreens said:


> Hi LabelLover81,
> 
> Here are more pictures of the bag. Really appreciate your help in authenticating it! (: Thanks so much!



I'd like to see a photo of the interior line swing. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just like this(if you can take).

LabelLover81, I had some surprises in the past at some authentifications Va Va Voom where the inside swing said if it's original or not.


----------



## corame

LabelLover81, by the way, I love your Valentino looks. I didnt had the chance to tell you before &#128521;


----------



## LabelLover81

corame said:


> LabelLover81, by the way, I love your Valentino looks. I didnt had the chance to tell you before &#128521;


Thank you!  All authentication knowledge is always welcome by the way.


----------



## corame

LabelLover81 said:


> Thank you!  All authentication knowledge is always welcome by the way.



Thank you &#128522; I love many brands but Valentino is my fav.


----------



## forgreens

corame said:


> I'd like to see a photo of the interior line swing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302185
> 
> Just like this(if you can take).
> 
> LabelLover81, I had some surprises in the past at some authentifications Va Va Voom where the inside swing said if it's original or not.


Hi corame! 

Here's a photo of the inside swing. Thanks so much for your help! (:


----------



## corame

forgreens said:


> Hi corame!
> 
> Here's a photo of the inside swing. Thanks so much for your help! (:



This is not authentic. I'm sorry.


----------



## tunvarat

Mithril said:


> Hi, this looks authentic to me, hope you won it!


 Thank you so much.


----------



## i-am-fashion

item: valentino slingbacks rockstud pumps
item number: 261267881659
seller: kowavin
link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.at/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=WATCHING&itemId=261267881659

comments: please authenticate these shoes. thank you much!


----------



## Mithril

i-am-fashion said:


> item: valentino slingbacks rockstud pumps
> item number: 261267881659
> seller: kowavin
> link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.at/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=WATCHING&itemId=261267881659
> 
> comments: please authenticate these shoes. thank you much!



These pics are blurry-nothing obviously off but would ask for clear high quality photos of labels on inner sole and straps/buckles.  To me, impossible to say with these low res photos.


----------



## littlerose

Could you please authenticate this please?  It would be my FIRST foray in purchasing a designer handbag......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-C...258?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d659ca92

Valentino crystal-embellished tote bag
Seller:  Newmart
Item # 141035162258


----------



## carlomarvik

Hello, dear lady! Be so kind to help me in authenticating this bag:

Item: Valentino Garavani rockstud shopping bag 
Item number: 251325114554 
Seller: mehek2003
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Garavani-rockstud-shopping-bag-/251325114554?hash=item3a8424e8ba

I am concerned by the low rating of the seller.
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## i-am-fashion

Mithril said:


> These pics are blurry-nothing obviously off but would ask for clear high quality photos of labels on inner sole and straps/buckles.  To me, impossible to say with these low res photos.



thank you!


----------



## littlerose

carlomarvik said:


> Hello, dear lady! Be so kind to help me in authenticating this bag:
> 
> Item: Valentino Garavani rockstud shopping bag
> Item number: 251325114554
> Seller: mehek2003
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Garavani-rockstud-shopping-bag-/251325114554?hash=item3a8424e8ba
> 
> I am concerned by the low rating of the seller.
> Many thanks in advance!


They are rated @ 100%...I think you mean the number of stars....it means the number of ebay transactions to date....


----------



## littlerose

Could you please authenticate the following Valentino bag:

Limited edition Demetra bag with tag
seller:  nena-1
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200954995214?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item is closing in 10 hours....many thanks!!


----------



## LabelLover81

littlerose said:


> Could you please authenticate the following Valentino bag:
> 
> Limited edition Demetra bag with tag
> seller:  nena-1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200954995214?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item is closing in 10 hours....many thanks!!


Authentic


----------



## littlerose

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic


Thank you!!


----------



## carlomarvik

littlerose said:


> They are rated @ 100%...I think you mean the number of stars....it means the number of ebay transactions to date....


 Yes, I mean the number of stars, certainly.  I still waiting for authentification. Many thanks.


----------



## corame

littlerose said:


> Could you please authenticate this please?  It would be my FIRST foray in purchasing a designer handbag......
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-C...258?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d659ca92
> 
> Valentino crystal-embellished tote bag
> Seller:  Newmart
> Item # 141035162258



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## i-am-fashion

Mithril said:


> These pics are blurry-nothing obviously off but would ask for clear high quality photos of labels on inner sole and straps/buckles.  To me, impossible to say with these low res photos.



thank you dear


----------



## littlerose

corame said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks so much.....


----------



## corame

littlerose said:


> Thanks so much.....



You are welcome &#127872;


----------



## Woodyg

Please authenticate this bag.


----------



## Woodyg

woodyg said:


> please authenticate this bag.
> View attachment 2313245


----------



## Woodyg

woodyg said:


> View attachment 2313246


----------



## LabelLover81

Woodyg said:


> View attachment 2313246


Ummm, this is a prada bag?


----------



## littlerose

kindly authenticate the following:

Valentino
Black Leather crystal jeweled rockstud double handle tote bag
seller:  staplefind

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331007216414?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## littlerose

kindly authenticate the following VALENTINO:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121148143392?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Glam Rockstud Crystal Embellished Handbag
Seller:  kathy4188
100% positive feedback

**sale ends in 17 hours**


----------



## corame

littlerose said:


> kindly authenticate the following:
> 
> Valentino
> Black Leather crystal jeweled rockstud double handle tote bag
> seller:  staplefind
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331007216414?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



This looks good but an inside code and details of the crystals would help more.


----------



## littlerose

corame said:


> This looks good but an inside code and details of the crystals would help more.


Thank you...more info requested but could you clarify re the crystals....i've viewed many of the crystal embellished bags and they don't go into detail...


----------



## Mithril

littlerose said:


> kindly authenticate the following VALENTINO:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121148143392?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Glam Rockstud Crystal Embellished Handbag
> Seller:  kathy4188
> 100% positive feedback
> 
> **sale ends in 17 hours**



Authentic. However note blue discoloration on back near logo-looks like jean transfer.  Sometimes this will come out with a gentle leather cleaner sometimes not.


----------



## Mithril

littlerose said:


> kindly authenticate the following:
> 
> Valentino
> Black Leather crystal jeweled rockstud double handle tote bag
> seller:  staplefind
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331007216414?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Think you posted in separate thread too-authentic but make sure you are OK with blue discoloration on back of bag (likely jean transfer) may come out may not.


----------



## littlerose

Mithril said:


> Think you posted in separate thread too-authentic but make sure you are OK with blue discoloration on back of bag (likely jean transfer) may come out may not.


Thank you....i'm still finding my way on where to post....i'll get it yet!


----------



## littlerose

Mithril said:


> Authentic. However note blue discoloration on back near logo-looks like jean transfer.  Sometimes this will come out with a gentle leather cleaner sometimes not.


thank you again!!


----------



## littlerose

littlerose said:


> Thank you....i'm still finding my way on where to post....i'll get it yet!


me again....i've got *2* authentications posted - think that's why the confusion.....


----------



## corame

littlerose said:


> Thank you...more info requested but could you clarify re the crystals....i've viewed many of the crystal embellished bags and they don't go into detail...



I meant a closer photo of the stones &#128522;
The price is very good and as far as I know this bag is actually around 3000$ (AND VERY HARD TO FIND) but the buy it now price for this one is actually low..so I'd take it to a store once you have it in your hands(if you win it). Good luck &#128522;


----------



## littlerose

corame said:


> I meant a closer photo of the stones &#128522;
> The price is very good and as far as I know this bag is actually around 3000$ (AND VERY HARD TO FIND) but the buy it now price for this one is actually low..so I'd take it to a store once you have it in your hands(if you win it). Good luck &#128522;


Oh....i see....the problem is we don't have a store here in Ontario that specializes in Valentino...what am i looking for in the crystals?  Since im a newby to Valentino its a learning curve for me.  Why is this bag so hard to find?  past seasons i'm assuming....and there is another identical bag but the buy now price is much higher...anything advice you offer is much appreciated!


----------



## LabelLover81

Just an FYI, valentino boutiques are not allowed to authenticate.


----------



## littlerose

LabelLover81 said:


> Just an FYI, valentino boutiques are not allowed to authenticate.


i wouldn't think they would......


----------



## corame

LabelLover81 said:


> Just an FYI, valentino boutiques are not allowed to authenticate.



Really? But I have authentificate a bag in Milano in 2008...The 2 manager(both) came and helped me with this... Thats very strange.
To me the bag looks authentic.
The stones have to be perfect(their cut, their line, the metails around). This bag I saw last time in Dubai at Burj Kalifa and it was reserved for someone. I understood it came specially from France for that "special" person.  It had it's price around 2800(as far as I calculated at that moment) which I believe is more then 3000$ and the sale person told me it's a piece HARD to find.


----------



## LabelLover81

corame said:


> Really? But I have authentificate a bag in Milano in 2008...The 2 manager(both) came and helped me with this... Thats very strange.
> To me the bag looks authentic.
> The stones have to be perfect(their cut, their line, the metails around). This bag I saw last time in Dubai at Burj Kalifa and it was reserved for someone. I understood it came specially from France for that "special" person.  It had it's price around 2800(as far as I calculated at that moment) which I believe is more then 3000$ and the sale person told me it's a piece HARD to find.


Are you in Europe?  Because I saw this bag in most department stores in the US the season it was out. Maybe it was readily available in the US.


----------



## corame

LabelLover81 said:


> Are you in Europe?  Because I saw this bag in most department stores in the US the season it was out. Maybe it was readily available in the US.



Really? You guys are so lucky! You always have the most models available and we need to pre order or go to some other city...&#128532;


----------



## CLW

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Authentic VALENTINO Black convertable shoulder bag to evening bow clutch - NWT

Item Number: 331010882632

Seller ID: design4couture

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...H_Handbags&hash=item4d11c93c48#ht_1929wt_1170


----------



## LabelLover81

CLW said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic VALENTINO Black convertable shoulder bag to evening bow clutch - NWT
> 
> Item Number: 331010882632
> 
> Seller ID: design4couture
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...H_Handbags&hash=item4d11c93c48#ht_1929wt_1170


In my opinion, this bag is authentic.


----------



## CLW

LabelLover81 said:


> In my opinion, this bag is authentic.


 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## love33

Item Name:Valentino Rock Stud Leather Trapeze Tote Large
Item Number: 290971066254
Seller ID: sweete619 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...254?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43bf3a1f8e 

Please authenticate this valentino handbag for me!! THANK YOU X 10000!!


----------



## corame

love33 said:


> Item Name:Valentino Rock Stud Leather Trapeze Tote Large
> Item Number: 290971066254
> Seller ID: sweete619
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...254?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43bf3a1f8e
> 
> Please authenticate this valentino handbag for me!! THANK YOU X 10000!!



I believe this is authentic.
Take care with this color. My friend has a Valentino bag this color and if she could get another color now, she would change it. It's a difficult color.


----------



## AWlover

Hi Everyone!
Do you guys mind authenticate this Red Valentino bag for me?

Item Name: Red Valentino like new suede shoulder bag
Item Number: Unknown
Seller ID: someone on Kijiji
Link: http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ike-new-suede-shoulder-bag-W0QQAdIdZ521282593

I've already msged the seller to send me more pictures. I'll post them once I got them. Thanks so much!


----------



## corame

AWlover said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Do you guys mind authenticate this Red Valentino bag for me?
> 
> Item Name: Red Valentino like new suede shoulder bag
> Item Number: Unknown
> Seller ID: someone on Kijiji
> Link: http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ike-new-suede-shoulder-bag-W0QQAdIdZ521282593
> 
> I've already msged the seller to send me more pictures. I'll post them once I got them. Thanks so much!



It looks good but not enough pictures.


----------



## phlee921

hi! i was wondering if someone could tell me if this bag is real?

Rockstud Trapeze










thank you!


----------



## LabelLover81

phlee921 said:


> hi! i was wondering if someone could tell me if this bag is real?
> 
> Rockstud Trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2324726
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324727
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324728
> 
> 
> thank you!


Based on these photos, the bag pictured is not authentic.


----------



## love33

Item Name: $2395 Stunning!!! New Auth Valentino Garavani Fuchsia Rockstud Tote
Item Number:130979738698
Seller ID:Mary-NYC
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130979738698

Hey girls, please authenticate this for me please! Thankssssss!


----------



## corame

love33 said:


> Item Name: $2395 Stunning!!! New Auth Valentino Garavani Fuchsia Rockstud Tote
> Item Number:130979738698
> Seller ID:Mary-NYC
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130979738698
> 
> Hey girls, please authenticate this for me please! Thankssssss!



This is authentic. Beautiful color.


----------



## walima36

hey can you help me authenticate these 2 valentino bags:

Item name: Valentino Garavani rockstud shopping bag
Item Number: 321205453763
Seller ID: moilbile
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

and this :

Item name: VALENTINO Rockstud Patent Clutch Bag. NEW
Item Number:261280925427
Seller ID:http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/moilbile?_trksid=p2047675.l2559  abbyelizabethlala
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO...27?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cd58e86f3

thanks xxx


----------



## LabelLover81

walima36 said:


> hey can you help me authenticate these 2 valentino bags:
> 
> Item name: Valentino Garavani rockstud shopping bag
> Item Number: 321205453763
> Seller ID: moilbile
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> and this :
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO Rockstud Patent Clutch Bag. NEW
> Item Number:261280925427
> Seller ID:http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/moilbile?_trksid=p2047675.l2559  abbyelizabethlala
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO...27?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cd58e86f3
> 
> thanks xxx


For both I need to see a clear straight on pic of the inner label.


----------



## pinklining

hi, please help me to authenticate this valentino rockstud clutch. many thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

pinklining said:


> hi, please help me to authenticate this valentino rockstud clutch. many thanks!


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## pinklining

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic in my opinion



Thank you for your help!


----------



## walima36

LabelLover81 said:


> For both I need to see a clear straight on pic of the inner label.


so seller added more pic for the black valentino clutch
Item name: VALENTINO Rockstud Patent Clutch Bag. NEW
Item Number:261280925427
Seller ID:  abbyelizabethlala
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO-...item3cd58e86f3

however for the other valentino she said the label is already up there:
Item name: Valentino Garavani rockstud shopping bag
Item Number: 321205453763
Seller ID: moilbile
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...tchlink:top:en

what do we think original or no?


----------



## LabelLover81

walima36 said:


> so seller added more pic for the black valentino clutch
> Item name: VALENTINO Rockstud Patent Clutch Bag. NEW
> Item Number:261280925427
> Seller ID:  abbyelizabethlala
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO-...item3cd58e86f3
> 
> I just can't tell if the label is right. It's not from straight on and it's a tiny bit blurry.
> 
> however for the other valentino she said the label is already up there:
> Item name: Valentino Garavani rockstud shopping bag
> Item Number: 321205453763
> Seller ID: moilbile
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...tchlink:top:en
> 
> what do we think original or no?


 
Same problem as the first. I'm specifically looking for the "made in Italy" but I can at least tell its there for this one. It's looks ok, but I can only be about 75% sure


----------



## walima36

LabelLover81 said:


> Same problem as the first. I'm specifically looking for the "made in Italy" but I can at least tell its there for this one. It's looks ok, but I can only be about 75% sure


 

you mean the black one is ok? my heart is really set on the pink!!i hope the seller send a proper pic..

they are asiing me for my email to send the pic


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Same problem as the first. I'm specifically looking for the "made in Italy" but I can at least tell its there for this one. It's looks ok, but I can only be about 75% sure



I took a look at the pink one & have doubts.  Take a look at this one same model in black on Saks:  clear discrepancies.  Personally I would vote not authentic.  LabelLover & Mga, would look for your votes too-


----------



## walima36

she updated the profile the last pic is of the label does that help

however for the other valentino she said the label is already up there:
Item name: Valentino Garavani rockstud shopping bag
Item Number: 321205453763
Seller ID: moilbile
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...tchlink:top:en


----------



## walima36

LabelLover81 said:


> Same problem as the first. I'm specifically looking for the "made in Italy" but I can at least tell its there for this one. It's looks ok, but I can only be about 75% sure



the last pic includes the label

but the "made in italy' is half cut


----------



## walima36

Mithril said:


> I took a look at the pink one & have doubts.  Take a look at this one same model in black on Saks:  clear discrepancies.  Personally I would vote not authentic.  LabelLover & Mga, would look for your votes too-


do you have a link for the black one?


----------



## LabelLover81

walima36 said:


> the last pic includes the label
> 
> but the "made in italy' is half cut


It's not about if its there, it's about how it looks. I'm gonna agree with Mithril u dot like the look of either of these bags. Sorry


----------



## brage9

Dear Ladies,
If possible you you pls. Authenticate the following Valentino:

Item: Valentino Special Edition Noir Rockstud Handbag, NWT. Originally $3,795
                              eBay TALK: Get answers and connect with the eBay Community
Seller: carolinem7671

Item number: 261280724663

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261280724663&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1120

I am looking for my first Valentino and are very greatful for your opinion,
Thank you!


----------



## redgater

Item: cream color VALENTINO GARAVANI DRAWSTRING BAG

Seller: consignment shop in New Hampshire

Who took pictures: me, it is in my possession

History: not available

COMMENTS: Hi there. My mother in law knows I like purses and picked up a few at a designer consignment shop. This one is super soft and buttery. It measures about 6 wide by 9 tall and 4.5 deep. Strap is about a 20" drop. Can you look at this for me and Let me know if it's authentic and if you know the name or any kind of history on this particular bag? I have another one I will post right after this one.


----------



## redgater

redgater said:


> Item: cream color VALENTINO GARAVANI DRAWSTRING BAG
> 
> Seller: consignment shop in New Hampshire
> 
> Who took pictures: me, it is in my possession
> 
> History: not available
> 
> COMMENTS: Hi there. My mother in law knows I like purses and picked up a few at a designer consignment shop. This one is super soft and buttery. It measures about 6 wide by 9 tall and 4.5 deep. Strap is about a 20" drop. Can you look at this for me and Let me know if it's authentic and if you know the name or any kind of history on this particular bag? I have another one I will post right after this one.



Pictures might help! Thanks for the help!


----------



## redgater

Sorry I posted one of them twice and forgot the one of the brass plate


----------



## redgater

Here's the other one

Item:  VALENTINO GARAVANI Black crossbody BAG


Seller: consignment shop in New Hampshire


Who took pictures: me, it is in my possession



History: not available


Can you look at this one also? And would you know names of these bags if authentic?this little black one measures 8x7 x2 " deep and has a 21.5 max strap drop. THANKYOU  again! Dying to know what she found!


----------



## redgater

redgater said:


> Here's the other one
> 
> Item:  VALENTINO GARAVANI Black crossbody BAG
> 
> 
> Seller: consignment shop in New Hampshire
> 
> 
> Who took pictures: me, it is in my possession
> 
> 
> 
> History: not available
> 
> 
> Can you look at this one also? And would you know names of these bags if authentic?this little black one measures 8x7 x2 " deep and has a 21.5 max strap drop. THANKYOU  again! Dying to know what she found!



Sorry having trouble with pics!


----------



## Mithril

redgater said:


> Sorry having trouble with pics!
> 
> View attachment 2335031
> 
> View attachment 2335032
> 
> View attachment 2335033
> 
> View attachment 2335034



These may be authentic from 1970s-80s-nothing obviously off.  When my V accessories book arrives, I'll see if pics from that era.  This was before handbags had separate look books/runway photos.  Hard to tell for sure but pretty bags


----------



## Mithril

brage9 said:


> Dear Ladies,
> If possible you you pls. Authenticate the following Valentino:
> 
> Item: Valentino Special Edition Noir Rockstud Handbag, NWT. Originally $3,795
> eBay TALK: Get answers and connect with the eBay Community
> Seller: carolinem7671
> 
> Item number: 261280724663
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261280724663&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1120
> 
> I am looking for my first Valentino and are very greatful for your opinion,
> Thank you!



Sorry not enough clear pics to tell.  The devil is in the details.  If you bought it, let us know & we will advise what detail photos are needed to verify authenticity.


----------



## brage9

Mithril said:


> Sorry not enough clear pics to tell.  The devil is in the details.  If you bought it, let us know & we will advise what detail photos are needed to verify authenticity.


Thank you! No I didn't buy it. As I'm looking for my first Valentino I want to be certain it's the real thing.
Anyway, thank you for the time!


----------



## love33

Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Tote NWT originally $2,195
Item Number: 261287802262 
Seller ID: carolinem7671
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-Tote-NWT-originally-2195-/261287802262

Hey, can the experts please authenticate this Valentino rockstud tote? THANKS!!!


----------



## b.Jane

Hi do you ladies authenticate valentino shoes?

Item: valentino rockstud snakeskin
Item no: 200964460852
Seller: nychappygirl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200964460852?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## redgater

Mithril said:


> These may be authentic from 1970s-80s-nothing obviously off.  When my V accessories book arrives, I'll see if pics from that era.  This was before handbags had separate look books/runway photos.  Hard to tell for sure but pretty bags



Hi THANKYOU, if these are genuine, I may want to sell them and want to provide buyer with proof of authenticity. Can you suggest an authenticator? I have seen authenticate 4 you and castira mentioned here. Is there one that's suggested for Valentino? THANKYOU! All comments are welcome


----------



## Weenie

Hi ladies, can one of the experts help authenticate the bag?  Thank you in advance!

Item Name:  Valentino Garavani Rockstud Medium Leather Handba


----------



## plasticpearls

Please help. Ive just bought this bag, but now Im not sure if I should pay for this... Help me and tell me if its authentic...

Item name: Valentino va va voom
Item number: unknown
Seller:  								 	          esposadelarry
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261287007015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## plasticpearls

plasticpearls said:


> Please help. Ive just bought this bag, but now Im not sure if I should pay for this... Help me and tell me if its authentic...
> 
> Item name: Valentino va va voom
> Item number: unknown
> Seller:  								 	          esposadelarry
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261287007015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry that was a wrong link. once again:

Item name: Valentino va va voom
Item number: unknown
Seller:  								 	          esposadelarry
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261287007015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Please help. Im really worried...


----------



## plasticpearls

Can anyone help me regarding the post above? Pleeease


----------



## Mithril

plasticpearls said:


> Can anyone help me regarding the post above? Pleeease



Looks good to me-though I do not have the same model Va Va Voom to check the serial #.


----------



## plasticpearls

thank you! what bothers me is the Valentino logo on the back of the bag. Ive looked at the same bag and net-a-porter and it doesnt have anything on the back... What do you think about it?


----------



## Weenie

*Hi, please help me authenticate the post #1060 (Hot pink **Valentino Garavani Rockstud tote), thanks!!!!!!!!*


----------



## plasticpearls

Mithril said:


> Looks good to me-though I do not have the same model Va Va Voom to check the serial #.


thank you! what bothers me is the Valentino logo on the back of the bag. Ive looked at the same bag and NET-A-PORTER and it doesnt have anything on the back... What do you think about it?


----------



## fashionfocus

This purse looks very fishy to me.  It came with clear plastic around handles:


*New Serendipity Valentino White Woven Emma Shoulder Bag Hobo Satchel Tote Purse

261283697163

 ellies0214

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Serendi...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
*


----------



## plasticpearls

Dear experts, I really need your help. As I wrote above I bought this bag but now Im really not sure and I really dont want to pay for fake.
It looks fine but what makes me bother is the Valentino tag on the bag of the bag - I have a pink Va Va Voom and it doesnt have Valentino name written on it. The seller states some has the Valentino logo. Does anyone know and can advice?

Item Name: Valentino Va Va Voom
Item Number: -
Seller ID:  								 	          esposadelarry
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261287007015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## plasticpearls

rhondaroni0 said:


> I guess there is also Valentino at TJ Maxx at Moraga in California. (sf east bay)


Dear experts, I really need your help. As I wrote above I bought this  bag but now Im really not sure and I really dont want to pay for fake.
It looks fine but what makes me bother is the Valentino tag on the bag  of the bag - I have a pink Va Va Voom and it doesnt have Valentino name  written on it. The seller states some has the Valentino logo. Does  anyone know and can advice?

Item Name: Valentino Va Va Voom
Item Number: -
Seller ID:  								 	          esposadelarry
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2612870070...84.m1439.l2649


----------



## corame

plasticpearls said:


> Dear experts, I really need your help. As I wrote above I bought this bag but now Im really not sure and I really dont want to pay for fake.
> It looks fine but what makes me bother is the Valentino tag on the bag of the bag - I have a pink Va Va Voom and it doesnt have Valentino name written on it. The seller states some has the Valentino logo. Does anyone know and can advice?
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Va Va Voom
> Item Number: -
> Seller ID:             esposadelarry
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261287007015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649




Indeed, va va voom have the logo written.
Where you bought the pink one?? As far as I know the classic(every year) collection has the written on the back. 

A picture with the front hand strap(inside) would help. Can you get?


----------



## plasticpearls

corame said:


> Indeed, va va voom have the logo written.
> Where you bought the pink one?? As far as I know the classic(every year) collection has the written on the back.
> 
> A picture with the front hand strap(inside) would help. Can you get?


I bought mine in Harrods and its definitely authentic. Also the new ones on net-a-porter dont have the logo. So, do you believe this looks fine? Maybe theyve changed the logo on the back on now its plain....?
Ill try to get the picture. Also Im worried about the stiching on the bag. what do you think about it when you look at those pictures?
thanks SO MUCH for your help!


----------



## Weenie

*Hello, really need some experts to help authenticate the tote please
Item name: Valentino Medium Rockstud  Leather Tote*


----------



## lovedresses2010

Hi, I bought this item from a friend's friend a few weeks ago and I was wondering if someone would be able to confirm that it is authentic? I'm a little worried as a few of the studs have fallen of =(. 

TIA!


----------



## corame

Weenie said:


> *Hello, really need some experts to help authenticate the tote please
> Item name: Valentino Medium Rockstud  Leather Tote*
> View attachment 2349278
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349279
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349280
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349282
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349283
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349284
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349285



This looks good. It's authentic


----------



## corame

plasticpearls said:


> I bought mine in Harrods and its definitely authentic. Also the new ones on net-a-porter dont have the logo. So, do you believe this looks fine? Maybe theyve changed the logo on the back on now its plain....?
> Ill try to get the picture. Also Im worried about the stiching on the bag. what do you think about it when you look at those pictures?
> thanks SO MUCH for your help!



I believe it looks fine but pls upload a picture for this detail as well.



 Regarding those spots, I dont think they will come out but if they do not bother you, I guess it's okay &#128516;
I still see the written in our Valentino store for the va va voom models but here the models are not the newest &#128532; When did you bought yours?


----------



## corame

lovedresses2010 said:


> Hi, I bought this item from a friend's friend a few weeks ago and I was wondering if someone would be able to confirm that it is authentic? I'm a little worried as a few of the studs have fallen of =(.
> 
> TIA!



Hi Tia! It looks good and I believe it's authentic.
Regarding the studs, it never happend to me for a stud to fall for my Rockstud collection but maybe it's because I take really good care of them. How much did you payed for it?


----------



## plasticpearls

corame said:


> I believe it looks fine but pls upload a picture for this detail as well.
> View attachment 2349682
> View attachment 2349683
> 
> Regarding those spots, I dont think they will come out but if they do not bother you, I guess it's okay &#128516;
> I still see the written in our Valentino store for the va va voom models but here the models are not the newest &#128532; When did you bought yours?


I bought mine last week. So maybe the new ones dont have it? The seller promised to send me pictures tomorrow so please help me when I get them. Thanks so much for your kind help


----------



## corame

plasticpearls said:


> I bought mine last week. So maybe the new ones dont have it? The seller promised to send me pictures tomorrow so please help me when I get them. Thanks so much for your kind help



Sure. Just attach them here and I'll do my best&#128522;


----------



## corame

plasticpearls said:


> I bought mine last week. So maybe the new ones dont have it? The seller promised to send me pictures tomorrow so please help me when I get them. Thanks so much for your kind help



Also, ask the seller for a closer photo of the back written.


----------



## plasticpearls

corame said:


> Also, ask the seller for a closer photo of the back written.


here are the photos attached


----------



## corame

plasticpearls said:


> here are the photos attached



Oh, this is the small model. Well, it worths the money you have payed. It's not 1900$ in stores. Also the swing on the back it's different then the bigger model. This is around 1300$ and taking in consideration it has defects, it worths the money.
By the way, the new va va voom models do not have the written on the back but the old models do have it.
Did you also asked for a closer look of the back written? I'd like to see that as well.


----------



## Weenie

corame said:


> This looks good. It's authentic



Thanks for your help!!


----------



## mcard3286

I'm not sure if I'm posting right, but i recently purchased a valentino circa 2010 floral tote from chain discount dept store.  at first glance it looks real, the price sure was real, but when comparing to the 2 others i have at home, the zipper does not have the signature V on it and there is not date/time code label.  can someone help me figure this out so i can return this bag if it is a fake.  Also the tag that comes with the bag looks like it's been photocopied and was attached with a red string versus the usual black string.  Help please.


----------



## lovedresses2010

corame said:


> Hi Tia! It looks good and I believe it's authentic.
> Regarding the studs, it never happend to me for a stud to fall for my Rockstud collection but maybe it's because I take really good care of them. How much did you payed for it?


 
Thanks for the reply! I paid $2000 for it. A stud has fallen off the strap and one has fallen off the front, after the pictures were taken. I hope no more fall off! Thanks again!


----------



## luvssjeter

Can someone help me authenticate this bag. Valentino rock stud tote.

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321217823715?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item number: 321217823715

Thanks!


----------



## luvssjeter

Also this patent leather ed tote.

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181226155705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item number: 181226155705

Thanks to all you knowledgable ladies!!


----------



## corame

luvssjeter said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this bag. Valentino rock stud tote.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321217823715?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item number: 321217823715
> 
> Thanks!



It looks good.The color is really hard to find.
Authentic.


----------



## corame

luvssjeter said:


> Also this patent leather ed tote.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181226155705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item number: 181226155705
> 
> Thanks to all you knowledgable ladies!!



This punkoture looks also good.
I believe it's already on sale in store (?)


----------



## corame

lovedresses2010 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I paid $2000 for it. A stud has fallen off the strap and one has fallen off the front, after the pictures were taken. I hope no more fall off! Thanks again!



You payed quite much for a pre owned bag 
Good luck.


----------



## corame

luvssjeter said:


> Also this patent leather ed tote.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181226155705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item number: 181226155705
> 
> Thanks to all you knowledgable ladies!!



I was wrong. It's not on sale. This exactlly color was at the exotic show Chaos to Couture. It's gorgeous face2face. I would definitely take this one.


----------



## faycai

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud collection limited edition
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID:beyondpinknblue
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...LuOPPWJAmKdI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#shpCntId

could any one authenticate this bag for me? thank you so much !
really appreciate!


----------



## faycai

never mind ,i just got the answer in previous replies. thank you


----------



## banbanshen

Item Name (if you know it): I don't know it
Link (if available):None (I found it at the local thrift shop)
Comments: I hope someone could help me out with this. It has a YKK zipper. I know nothing about this brand. Thank you in advance.
Photos:


----------



## hejtheathea

Item name: small lock flap
Please help me authenticate this bag!


----------



## corame

hejtheathea said:


> Item name: small lock flap
> Please help me authenticate this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2354836
> View attachment 2354837
> View attachment 2354838
> View attachment 2354839
> View attachment 2354841



Authentic!


----------



## corame

banbanshen said:


> Item Name (if you know it): I don't know it
> Link (if available):None (I found it at the local thrift shop)
> Comments: I hope someone could help me out with this. It has a YKK zipper. I know nothing about this brand. Thank you in advance.
> Photos:



I believe this was a cosmetic bag..given when you buy parfumes etc ...
Anyway, it does not look right to me.


----------



## walima36

are these authentic?

item: valentino handbag
item number: 161117143721
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/valentino-handbag-/161117143721?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item25835482a9

item: Valentino Rockstud Baby Pink Leather Tote Handbag Purse
item number:161115632289
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...89?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item25833d72a1


----------



## hejtheathea

corame said:


> Authentic!



Thank you!!


----------



## corame

walima36 said:


> are these authentic?
> 
> item: valentino handbag
> item number: 161117143721
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/valentino-handbag-/161117143721?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item25835482a9
> 
> item: Valentino Rockstud Baby Pink Leather Tote Handbag Purse
> item number:161115632289
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...89?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item25833d72a1



The first one it's not authentic.
The second it looks authentic.


----------



## PowerMagic

Can you please authenticate this:

Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI LEATHER DOME ROCKSTUD HANDBAG
Item Number:
190916145489

Seller ID: dhopper78
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190916145489?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## corame

PowerMagic said:


> Can you please authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI LEATHER DOME ROCKSTUD HANDBAG
> Item Number:
> 190916145489
> 
> Seller ID: dhopper78
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190916145489?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Authentic!


----------



## PowerMagic

Thank you Corame


----------



## rhondaroni0

Please authenticate?
Item Name: valentino petale shopper
Item Number: 321218437150
Seller ID: satchie1414
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...693ruE%2FCLg92aC7uWpc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Additional photos taken by me. In addition, I couldn't capture with my phone... there are V's on all of the feet on the bottom of the purse.


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Please authenticate?
> Item Name: valentino petale shopper
> Item Number: 321218437150
> Seller ID: satchie1414
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...693ruE%2FCLg92aC7uWpc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Additional photos taken by me. In addition, I couldn't capture with my phone... there are V's on all of the feet on the bottom of the purse.


authentic


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> authentic


Thank you!!! I just wanted to add 3 more photos. Would you be worried about the stitching on these little handle "collars?" Also, the hardware on the straps isn't heavy, when I tap it with my fingernail, it doesn't make a "metal" sound. The inside zipper is def metal, though. I'm so paranoid about buying on Ebay and I am SUCH an amateur at spotting fakes. I would love your feedback on those couple of quirks about the purse. 

Rhonda


----------



## pinkheels27

hi,
can u help me to authenticate this bag? 
Item Name:Valentino Rockstud  (i am not sure about the name of the bag)
Item Number:321221625380
Seller ID:beyondpinknblue
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Thank you!!! I just wanted to add 3 more photos. Would you be worried about the stitching on these little handle "collars?" Also, the hardware on the straps isn't heavy, when I tap it with my fingernail, it doesn't make a "metal" sound. The inside zipper is def metal, though. I'm so paranoid about buying on Ebay and I am SUCH an amateur at spotting fakes. I would love your feedback on those couple of quirks about the purse.
> 
> Rhonda


It's authentic


----------



## LabelLover81

pinkheels27 said:


> hi,
> can u help me to authenticate this bag?
> Item Name:Valentino Rockstud  (i am not sure about the name of the bag)
> Item Number:321221625380
> Seller ID:beyondpinknblue
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


Not authentic.


----------



## pinkheels27

LabelLover81 said:


> Not authentic.


thank you LabelLover81


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> It's authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## reeni615

Can someone authenticate these shoes? thanks a lot!!

Item Name: authentic valentino bow dorsay peep-toe in nude patent
Item Number: 271294932441
Seller ID: juquila15 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authentic-valentino-bow-dorsay-peep-toe-in-nude-patent-/271294932441?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f2a7025d9


----------



## envirochick

Kindly looking for authenticaion help for the following:

Item Name: Rockstud Medium Tote
Item Number:131012923302
Seller ID: sport_suave
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131012923302?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks much!


----------



## newcz

Could anyone help to authentic this puse for me?  Thank you so much!

Item:  AUTHENTIC NEW VALENTINO GARAVANI GAUFFRE BAG CLUTCH BOW, PRADA DUST BAG
******************************
Seller:  Fsab74

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261306782777?=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Listing#:  261306782777


Thanks a lot!


----------



## newcz

Also these two from eBay need help for authenticity.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321228717891?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331040447255?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you so much!


----------



## geriatriclamb

Name : unknown
Purchased: realreal.com
Can not find serial #
I can only pic at a time


----------



## geriatriclamb

Realreal.com cont.


----------



## geriatriclamb

Cont.


----------



## geriatriclamb

Realreal.com bag


----------



## littlerose

Too good to be true?  Could you please authenticate at your earliest possible convenience as it ends tomorrow.....many thanks

VALENTINO GARAVANI SEQUINED ROSE FLOWER BAG SATCHEL
ebay Item number:181236450229


----------



## LabelLover81

envirochick said:


> Kindly looking for authenticaion help for the following:
> 
> Item Name: Rockstud Medium Tote
> Item Number:131012923302
> Seller ID: sport_suave
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131012923302?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks much!


Need pics of inner label and serial number


----------



## LabelLover81

newcz said:


> Could anyone help to authentic this puse for me?  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item:  AUTHENTIC NEW VALENTINO GARAVANI GAUFFRE BAG CLUTCH BOW, PRADA DUST BAG
> ******************************
> Seller:  Fsab74
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261306782777?=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Listing#:  261306782777
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Authentic


----------



## LabelLover81

newcz said:


> Also these two from eBay need help for authenticity.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321228717891?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331040447255?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!


Both are authentic


----------



## LabelLover81

geriatriclamb said:


> Realreal.com bag


This bag wouldn't have a serial number - authentic


----------



## LabelLover81

littlerose said:


> Too good to be true?  Could you please authenticate at your earliest possible convenience as it ends tomorrow.....many thanks
> 
> VALENTINO GARAVANI SEQUINED ROSE FLOWER BAG SATCHEL
> ebay Item number:181236450229


Authentic


----------



## littlerose

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much!


----------



## scarlette1969

Hello Experts!  Please help with the following authentication and many many thanks in advance!

Name:  VALENTINO GARAVANI HANDBAG
Seller:  impenny11
Item:  331046980573
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331046980573?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## corame

scarlette1969 said:


> Hello Experts!  Please help with the following authentication and many many thanks in advance!
> 
> Name:  VALENTINO GARAVANI HANDBAG
> Seller:  impenny11
> Item:  331046980573
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331046980573?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Authentic


----------



## scarlette1969

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## walima36

corame said:


> The first one it's not authentic.
> The second it looks authentic.


thanks


----------



## Clathrin

I'm aware the pictures they sent are not clear, if you could let me know which part of the bag you need to look at, I can have them send more pictures. Thank you!

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud leather trapeze
Link: http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/en-US/product/5847
Photos:


----------



## emmajayne

Authentic! 100% , I ordered from there good few times!


----------



## Clathrin

Clathrin said:


> I'm aware the pictures they sent are not clear, if you could let me know which part of the bag you need to look at, I can have them send more pictures. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud leather trapeze
> Link: http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/en-US/product/5847
> Photos:



They sent more pics.


----------



## emmajayne

It's actually fab !


----------



## LabelLover81

Clathrin said:


> They sent more pics.


Looks good


----------



## corame

Clathrin said:


> I'm aware the pictures they sent are not clear, if you could let me know which part of the bag you need to look at, I can have them send more pictures. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud leather trapeze
> Link: http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/en-US/product/5847
> Photos:



It is authentic.
The price is high. It was on sale on polyvore this summer....
Good luck


----------



## Clathrin

corame said:


> It is authentic.
> The price is high. It was on sale on polyvore this summer....
> Good luck




Thank you everyone! 

@corame how much was it going for this summer?


----------



## LV1382

Ladies please help authenticate please. TIA!!!

Item : valentino rock stud garavani double handle leather
Item # 151147976267
Seller: celeb-style-boutique 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151147976267?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## 3velyn

Hi ,

Kindly authentic this valentino rockstud clutch,I have the second change offer from seller.
But I am very new to Valentino ,pls help to authentic.Thanks bunch. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-f...W6EkTROwhiGa0sUnfwwGA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## petit_mode

Item Name: Valentino Crystal Lock Handbag, NWT. Originally $2,595 
Item Number: 261308805899
Seller ID: carolinem7671
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentin...RE5CrijNzuCRNatlrxK3Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

could any one pls authenticate this bag for me? Also if anyone can identify what year/season it was from? thank you so much ladies, much appreciated!


----------



## corame

Clathrin said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> @corame how much was it going for this summer?



1300$..I believe it's about 1000 ?


----------



## corame

petit_mode said:


> Item Name: Valentino Crystal Lock Handbag, NWT. Originally $2,595
> Item Number: 261308805899
> Seller ID: carolinem7671
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentin...RE5CrijNzuCRNatlrxK3Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> could any one pls authenticate this bag for me? Also if anyone can identify what year/season it was from? thank you so much ladies, much appreciated!



I need more pics from inside with tag and leather details at openning.
This is from last season collection.


----------



## littlemissha

Hi,

Can someone let me know if this is authentic or otherwise? More pictures attached. The non-US location + second chance offer worries me. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Val...IbqlF%2Bn1%2BROKMz680%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## corame

littlemissha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone let me know if this is authentic or otherwise? More pictures attached. The non-US location + second chance offer worries me. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Val...IbqlF%2Bn1%2BROKMz680%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It looks good. Authentic.


----------



## petit_mode

corame said:


> I need more pics from inside with tag and leather details at openning.
> This is from last season collection.


Hello again authenticators;

I have more pics from the seller now - please kindly help me prove the authenticity of this bag;

                              Item Name: Valentino Crystal Lock Handbag, NWT. Originally $2,595 
Item Number: 261308805899
Seller ID: carolinem7671
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentino...vip=true&rt=nc

I hope these are enough - Thank you so much again, much  appreciated!


----------



## LabelLover81

petit_mode said:


> Hello again authenticators;
> 
> I have more pics from the seller now - please kindly help me prove the authenticity of this bag;
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Crystal Lock Handbag, NWT. Originally $2,595
> Item Number: 261308805899
> Seller ID: carolinem7671
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentino...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I hope these are enough - Thank you so much again, much  appreciated!


Authentic


----------



## petit_mode

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much LabelLover81


----------



## littlemissha

corame said:


> It looks good. Authentic.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Could any of you lovely ladies authenticate this bag for me. Much appreciated. 

Item : VALENTINO Multicolor Leather Glam Lock Flap Bag Handbag Purse 
Item #: 251359598163
Seller: mediactive
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251359598163ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## corame

Kfoorya2 said:


> Could any of you lovely ladies authenticate this bag for me. Much appreciated.
> 
> Item : VALENTINO Multicolor Leather Glam Lock Flap Bag Handbag Purse
> Item #: 251359598163
> Seller: mediactive
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251359598163ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



It seems that the item has been removed.


----------



## Kfoorya2

corame said:


> It seems that the item has been removed.




http://******/16Mzv2f 

Does this link work?


----------



## cheburashka73

Hello,
Please help me to authenticate this Valentino noir bag, 
Thank you


----------



## allaboutme222

Could you please authenticate:

Name:Enamel Ribbon Tote Bag Black
Item ID:331012203926
Seller: reference-shop
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-VA...926?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d11dd6596

Name: Heart Motif Shoulder Tote Bag Gray Satin Leather Vintage B19897
Item ID: 261299142367
Seller:brand_jfa 
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-VALENTI...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd6a47edf

Item name: (no name)
Item ID: 400595594997
Seller: javabeauty2012 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/400595594997?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Thank you very much.


----------



## corame

Kfoorya2 said:


> http://******/16Mzv2f
> 
> Does this link work?



Nope


----------



## corame

cheburashka73 said:


> Hello,
> Please help me to authenticate this Valentino noir bag,
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382780
> View attachment 2382781
> View attachment 2382782
> View attachment 2382783
> View attachment 2382784
> View attachment 2382785



Not authentic


----------



## corame

allaboutme222 said:


> Could you please authenticate:
> 
> Name:Enamel Ribbon Tote Bag Black
> Item ID:331012203926
> Seller: reference-shop
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-VA...926?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d11dd6596
> 
> Name: Heart Motif Shoulder Tote Bag Gray Satin Leather Vintage B19897
> Item ID: 261299142367
> Seller:brand_jfa
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-VALENTI...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd6a47edf
> 
> Item name: (no name)
> Item ID: 400595594997
> Seller: javabeauty2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/400595594997?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Thank you very much.



1. not authentic
2. it seems authentic but I'd ask for a inside pocket swing and code.
3. not authentic


----------



## LabelLover81

corame said:


> 1. not authentic
> 2. it seems authentic but I'd ask for a inside pocket swing and code.
> 3. not authentic


Just curious, what's wrong with numbers 1 and 3?  They are from pre 2008, I don't see any flaws, especially number 3. Number 1 I would need to see better pics of the plaque and inner tag.


----------



## corame

LabelLover81 said:


> Just curious, what's wrong with numbers 1 and 3?  They are from pre 2008, I don't see any flaws, especially number 3. Number 1 I would need to see better pics of the plaque and inner tag.



Ok. I just prived you my reasons


----------



## allaboutme222

Could you please authenticate:

Name: Valentino Garavani Leather Rose Petal Handbag
Item ID: 200981021767
Seller: julia8004 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/200981021767?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Thank you.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Could any of you lovely ladies authenticate this bag for me. I tried posting this here before but the link didn't work. I hope it does this time. Much appreciated. 

Item : VALENTINO Multicolor Leather Glam Lock Flap Bag Handbag Purse 
Item #: 251359598163
Seller: mediactive
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/251359598163?lpid=82


----------



## corame

allaboutme222 said:


> Could you please authenticate:
> 
> Name: Valentino Garavani Leather Rose Petal Handbag
> Item ID: 200981021767
> Seller: julia8004
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/200981021767?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Thank you.



The photos are not clear


----------



## corame

Kfoorya2 said:


> Could any of you lovely ladies authenticate this bag for me. I tried posting this here before but the link didn't work. I hope it does this time. Much appreciated.
> 
> Item : VALENTINO Multicolor Leather Glam Lock Flap Bag Handbag Purse
> Item #: 251359598163
> Seller: mediactive
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/251359598163?lpid=82



It looks good to me.


----------



## scarlette1969

Removed request for authentication, as it was already previously posted   Sorry!!!


----------



## <3 purses

Hello authenticators, please help me with this bag. It was authenticated on here awhile back as authentic, then the seller relisted it and I was lucky to win it. However, one of her other Valentino bags was deemed unauthentic by corame so I'm a little concern. I took my own pics just to be sure the one I received is the same as the one listed. I noticed the inside of some of the studs (1st and 2nd pics) are darker than the rest, and the second stud on the outside (pic 3) isn't aligned perfectly with the rest of the studs, is that normal? Thank you so much for all you do here to help us. Have a great weekend 
http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/gateaukata/library/LV%20passport%20holder/Valentino%20Rockstud?sort=3&page=1
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321231274396?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## corame

[QUOTE=
It looks good to me. Imperfections are perfect normal. I personally have Valentino bags where stud fall off so...
The color is amazing.
I have the mini tote in this color.
Authentic.


----------



## <3 purses

corame said:


> It looks good to me. Imperfections are perfect normal. I personally have Valentino bags where stud fall off so...
> The color is amazing.
> I have the mini tote in this color.
> Authentic.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much. I'm so relieved as I wouldn't want to deal with all the hassle of shipping it back to Europe. Thanks lady
Click to expand...


----------



## corame

[QUOTE=No problem.Good luck and take care with those studs.The color is amazing.


----------



## corame

scarlette1969 said:


> Removed request for authentication, as it was already previously posted   Sorry!!!



 no problem. good luck


----------



## corame

Kfoorya2 said:


> Could any of you lovely ladies authenticate this bag for me. I tried posting this here before but the link didn't work. I hope it does this time. Much appreciated.
> 
> Item : VALENTINO Multicolor Leather Glam Lock Flap Bag Handbag Purse
> Item #: 251359598163
> Seller: mediactive
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/251359598163?lpid=82



Just wanted to let you know it was on sale. I dont know if it's still but I saw it at Valentino(medium size) beginning of October for around 1200$. I can see the price on ebay it's bigger but I believe it's also the bigger size.
Just search and take a look maybe on polyvore as well before buying this one; you might find it cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## corame

allaboutme222 said:


> Could you please authenticate:
> 
> Name: Valentino Garavani Leather Rose Petal Handbag
> Item ID: 200981021767
> Seller: julia8004
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/200981021767?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Thank you.



I asked someone about your request today and she said it seems authentic but some inside pictures would really help. Maybe you could ask the seller. I'm not pretty sure. The pics are not so clear as I said before.


----------



## corame

LV1382 said:


> Ladies please help authenticate please. TIA!!!
> 
> Item : valentino rock stud garavani double handle leather
> Item # 151147976267
> Seller: celeb-style-boutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151147976267?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Taking into consideration these pics, this looks good. Sorry for late response.


----------



## corame

xunicornx said:


> hi all...
> Item: valentino rockstud shoulder bag
> Seller: primaclasseca
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181254712489?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
> Comments: i found this ebay seller who seems have many beautiful things and the price is much lower than US retail...but she is a new seller and she only has 8  feedback...can anyone help me to id it pls? Thanks.



I dont seem to see the item you want us to authenticate. Can you please try again?


----------



## corame

xunicornx said:


> sorry for the wrong link...
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181254712489&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT



It looks good to me. Authentic.
Be aware. The price is a little too high for this bag. Take a look on polyvore. This is the small size.


----------



## balletflowerfac

Item name: Valentino Small Bow Satchel 
Item number: 
Seller: shopbop.com
link: http://www.shopbop.com/small-bow-satchel-red-valentino/vp/v=1/1587627355.htm
I got the last one in blush.

Is shopbop legit?
My bag's strap has been sewn on twisted - other than that it's perfect quality.  Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## corame

balletflowerfac said:


> Item name: Valentino Small Bow Satchel
> Item number:
> Seller: shopbop.com
> link: http://www.shopbop.com/small-bow-satchel-red-valentino/vp/v=1/1587627355.htm
> I got the last one in blush.
> 
> Is shopbop legit?
> My bag's strap has been sewn on twisted - other than that it's perfect quality.  Has this happened to anyone?





First of all, Red Valentino is the cheaper version of Valentino. Things are not high quality. Some..but not all.
I personally bought a pair of Victoria Beckham sunglasses from them and they are authentic as I compared with my others I have dirrectly from VB website.
If you dont like it, I think you can return it.


----------



## balletflowerfac

corame said:


> First of all, Red Valentino is the cheaper version of Valentino. Things are not high quality. Some..but not all.
> I personally bought a pair of Victoria Beckham sunglasses from them and they are authentic as I compared with my others I have dirrectly from VB website.
> If you dont like it, I think you can return it.


Thanks v much.  Does anyone else have an opinion on a twisted strap other than "RED Valentino... is not high quality"?  Has anyone had this/seen this happen?


----------



## LabelLover81

balletflowerfac said:


> Thanks v much.  Does anyone else have an opinion on a twisted strap other than "RED Valentino... is not high quality"?  Has anyone had this/seen this happen?


Hi. Shopbop is a legitimate online retailer. I personally like a lot of RED V. The clothes and shoes are super cute. If the strap is twisted just send it back. I'm sure they'll send you another.


----------



## balletflowerfac

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi. Shopbop is a legitimate online retailer. I personally like a lot of RED V. The clothes and shoes are super cute. If the strap is twisted just send it back. I'm sure they'll send you another.


Thanks v much for your help.  I spoke with shopbop and they gave me a 30% discount.  Will be using the $ to get the strap fixed at my leathier.


----------



## gabsandme

Item Name:  Valentino Calfskin Leather Rockstud Tote NWT, originally $2,795
Item Number:  261324397945
Seller ID:  carolinem7671
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261324397945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Could I receive some assistance in authenticating this bag, please.  The seller is very pleasant & forthcoming so please let me know of any additional specific pics I should request that aren't already provided in the listing.  The only red flag raised is she didn't purchase it herself - it was a gift.  However, when searching to see if this bag had already been authenticated (I couldn't find it had), I did see her seller ID pop up on another Valentino bag that was deemed authentic.  TIA for your help!


----------



## corame

gabsandme said:


> Item Name:  Valentino Calfskin Leather Rockstud Tote NWT, originally $2,795
> Item Number:  261324397945
> Seller ID:  carolinem7671
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261324397945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Could I receive some assistance in authenticating this bag, please.  The seller is very pleasant & forthcoming so please let me know of any additional specific pics I should request that aren't already provided in the listing.  The only red flag raised is she didn't purchase it herself - it was a gift.  However, when searching to see if this bag had already been authenticated (I couldn't find it had), I did see her seller ID pop up on another Valentino bag that was deemed authentic.  TIA for your help!




It looks good but I need a closer look of the red tag inside and auth nr inside the pocket.


----------



## gabsandme

corame said:


> It looks good but I need a closer look of the red tag inside and auth nr inside the pocket.


Thanks - I will request it.


----------



## gabsandme

gabsandme said:


> Thanks - I will request it.



Here is the label - when I asked about a tag in the inside pocket with serial number, the seller advised Valentino doesn't use serial numbers (??).  Thanks!


----------



## E.Amelie

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!

Item Name: Genuine Valentino RockStud beige tote shopper 
Item Number: 111214389778 
Seller ID:  fashioninlove* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111214389778?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## gabsandme

corame said:


> It looks good but I need a closer look of the red tag inside and auth nr inside the pocket.


Here is the label but the seller says it doesn't have a tag inside the pocket (??)


----------



## corame

E.Amelie said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Valentino RockStud beige tote shopper
> Item Number: 111214389778
> Seller ID:  fashioninlove*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111214389778?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




For the provided pictures the bag looks good and authentic.


----------



## corame

gabsandme said:


> Thanks - I will request it.




Great.


----------



## corame

gabsandme said:


> Here is the label - when I asked about a tag in the inside pocket with serial number, the seller advised Valentino doesn't use serial numbers (??).  Thanks!




This model comes with a inside pocket serial number on a leather tag.


----------



## corame

gabsandme said:


> Here is the label but the seller says it doesn't have a tag inside the pocket (??)




Maybe you could ask him to look close both sides - left and right (?)


----------



## gabsandme

corame said:


> Maybe you could ask him to look close both sides - left and right (?)



I just emailed her -- she said she has turned the inside pocket totally inside out & there is no tag whatsoever.  Very puzzling because from researching, it seems all the replicas even have those tags.  Am I safe to assume it's not authentic because there is no tag inside the zippered pocket?  I had read somewhere else on here that the label should be a clear indicator on it's own. Other Valentino items of hers have been authenticated on here with the green light.  Yet she is adamant she's been questioned about serial tags in the past & has even called Valentino's corporate offices to be told they don't all have serial # tags.  I'm totally confused -- wish authenticity was as easy for Valentino as it is for LV.  <sigh>


----------



## corame

gabsandme said:


> I just emailed her -- she said she has turned the inside pocket totally inside out & there is no tag whatsoever.  Very puzzling because from researching, it seems all the replicas even have those tags.  Am I safe to assume it's not authentic because there is no tag inside the zippered pocket?  I had read somewhere else on here that the label should be a clear indicator on it's own. Other Valentino items of hers have been authenticated on here with the green light.  Yet she is adamant she's been questioned about serial tags in the past & has even called Valentino's corporate offices to be told they don't all have serial # tags.  I'm totally confused -- wish authenticity was as easy for Valentino as it is for LV.  <sigh>




This is very strange as this trapeze tote it's for 3 year in stores. Indeed, not all the Valentino bags have nr(the old models) but the new ones have and this paticulary model do have as far as I know. The label looks good indeed but I'd not risk take it. It's just my opinion.


----------



## gabsandme

corame said:


> This is very strange as this trapeze tote it's for 3 year in stores. Indeed, not all the Valentino bags have nr(the old models) but the new ones have and this paticulary model do have as far as I know. The label looks good indeed but I'd not risk take it. It's just my opinion.


Thanks for your knowledge and expertise!


----------



## popem

Hi everyone! Please help me on this item, i intend to bid but iam wonder if it is authentic or not. thank you so much! 
Item name: Red Valentino dress
Item number: 111214075233
Seller: selling4less561
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Valenti...Q4KX267RqLEIGnDG7h8NU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## pjanicejm

Item Name (if you know it): rockstud mini chain bag
Link : sorry no
Photos: http://s24.postimg.org/mqkmyhd51/Screen_shot_2013_11_21_at_D_10_05_37.png
http://s13.postimg.org/bfqfwxk0n/Screen_shot_2013_11_21_at_D_10_32_33.png
http://s13.postimg.org/wf6joflp3/Screen_shot_2013_11_21_at_D_10_32_46.png


what I concern about this bag is 
1. I have never seen this color for this model
2. Usually there are only 11 studs at the front, but on this bag there are like 13. Thanks


----------



## corame

popem said:


> Hi everyone! Please help me on this item, i intend to bid but iam wonder if it is authentic or not. thank you so much!
> Item name: Red Valentino dress
> Item number: 111214075233
> Seller: selling4less561
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Valenti...Q4KX267RqLEIGnDG7h8NU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Not authentic.


----------



## corame

pjanicejm said:


> Item Name (if you know it): rockstud mini chain bag
> Link : sorry no
> Photos: http://s24.postimg.org/mqkmyhd51/Screen_shot_2013_11_21_at_D_10_05_37.png
> http://s13.postimg.org/bfqfwxk0n/Screen_shot_2013_11_21_at_D_10_32_33.png
> http://s13.postimg.org/wf6joflp3/Screen_shot_2013_11_21_at_D_10_32_46.png
> 
> 
> what I concern about this bag is
> 1. I have never seen this color for this model
> 2. Usually there are only 11 studs at the front, but on this bag there are like 13. Thanks




Not authentic.


----------



## pjanicejm

corame said:


> Not authentic.


great thanks but may i know why? Thanks for your help really appreciate it!!!


----------



## kcdee0527

Item:ROCK STUD Logo Red Leather BAG
Seller: elorac58
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NWT-214...393?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27db3068c1

is this authentic?


----------



## corame

kcdee0527 said:


> Item:ROCK STUD Logo Red Leather BAG
> 
> Seller: elorac58
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NWT-214...393?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27db3068c1
> 
> 
> 
> is this authentic?




It seems good to me.


----------



## Amandarin

Name: Auth Valentino Black Leather Rockstud Dome Handbag Tote Bag

Item ID: 390710851174

Seller: lulublue717

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Valent...174?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af82e7666


----------



## keti

Could you please authenticate this Valentino Fur Coat? Thank you very much!

http://divat-ruha.vatera.hu/noi_ruhazat/noi_kabat_melleny/noi_bunda_irhakabat/pihe_puha_eredeti_valentino_bunda_1834796513.html?utm_source=vatera&utm_campaign=termekfigyelo&utm_medium=email


----------



## LabelLover81

Amandarin said:


> Name: Auth Valentino Black Leather Rockstud Dome Handbag Tote Bag
> 
> Item ID: 390710851174
> 
> Seller: lulublue717
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Valent...174?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af82e7666


Authentic


----------



## keti

Could you please authenticate this Valentino fur coat:

http://divat-ruha.vatera.hu/noi_ruh...a&utm_campaign=termekfigyelo&utm_medium=email


----------



## corame

keti said:


> Could you please authenticate this Valentino fur coat:
> 
> http://divat-ruha.vatera.hu/noi_ruh...a&utm_campaign=termekfigyelo&utm_medium=email




Not.


----------



## popem

corame said:


> Not authentic.


thank you so much!!! if i dont have your answer, i will lose my money ., thanks again!!!


----------



## serenataylor

I have never seen this style, and I searched online (include Valentino official website and neiman marcus, saks etc.) but couldn't find this style. Please authenticate it for me. Thank you very much!

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud
Item Number:121227492545
Seller ID: xyl120568615
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-BLACK-ROCKSTUD-BAG-AUTH-/121227492545?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## jujack

I really need some help authenticating this bag I have just received from an ebay purchase. I cannot find a serial number in the inside pocket, but maybe this style does not have one?
Here's the link. I can post some pics if needed.
Many thanks.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261335252240?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## jujack

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic


I've just bought a Valentino bag from this same seller. 
I'm very skeptical as to it's authenticity. Firstly.. it has a terrible odour, although it is listed on ebay as being new with tags?
It does not appear to have a serial number, which I believe should be located in the inside zipped pocket.
Are you completely happy with your bag?


----------



## LabelLover81

jujack said:


> I've just bought a Valentino bag from this same seller.
> I'm very skeptical as to it's authenticity. Firstly.. it has a terrible odour, although it is listed on ebay as being new with tags?
> It does not appear to have a serial number, which I believe should be located in the inside zipped pocket.
> Are you completely happy with your bag?


It's a big misconception that all Valentino bags have serial/ID numbers. Some do some don't, doesn't have any logic. In addition I have had some Valentino bags that have almost a mildew-y odor. Not the RS dome, but others. 
You can post your own pics if you want me to take a look.


----------



## jujack

LabelLover81 said:


> It's a big misconception that all Valentino bags have serial/ID numbers. Some do some don't, doesn't have any logic. In addition I have had some Valentino bags that have almost a mildew-y odor. Not the RS dome, but others.
> You can post your own pics if you want me to take a look.


Thank you for getting back to me.  Here is the link to the listing. I also think that the gold logo doesn't look as clear and bold as some of the authentic bags I've checked out?
I'd be interested to hear what you think. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261335252240


----------



## LabelLover81

jujack said:


> Thank you for getting back to me.  Here is the link to the listing. I also think that the gold logo doesn't look as clear and bold as some of the authentic bags I've checked out?
> I'd be interested to hear what you think.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261335252240


Yes I saw the listing. I said you could post your own pics. And when you say you bought from the "same" seller, the quote of mine you used is authenticating a different seller.


----------



## jujack

LabelLover81 said:


> Yes I saw the listing. I said you could post your own pics. And when you say you bought from the "same" seller, the quote of mine you used is authenticating a different seller.


I'm sorry I don't quite follow what you mean? I do believe I made a mistake by thinking it was you who bought from this seller when it was in fact someone you were responding to. Apologies.. I am new to this blogging site 
I can post some pics, but it is dark now so I will wait until tomorrow when I have natural light.


----------



## serenataylor

I have never seen this style, and I searched online (include Valentino official website and Neiman Marcus, saks etc.) but couldn't find this style. Please authenticate it for me. Thank you very much!

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud
Item Number:121227492545
Seller ID: xyl120568615
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121227492545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jjkitty

Ladies, would you please help me authenticate this medium rockstud tote?  Thank you in advance!

tem Name: Valentino Rockstud
Item Number:151183201370
Seller ID: celeb-style-boutique
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...370?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233338945a


----------



## melanierez

Item name:  Valentino Rosier Shopping Tote
Number:  200996442750
Seller's ID:  gentlyusedtreasuresforyou
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/200996442750?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Any help would be appreciated.  I did ask for clearer pictures of the front of the bag, but I have not heard back from the seller yet.  Thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

serenataylor said:


> I have never seen this style, and I searched online (include Valentino official website and Neiman Marcus, saks etc.) but couldn't find this style. Please authenticate it for me. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud
> Item Number:121227492545
> Seller ID: xyl120568615
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121227492545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Not authentic.


----------



## LabelLover81

jjkitty said:


> Ladies, would you please help me authenticate this medium rockstud tote?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> tem Name: Valentino Rockstud
> Item Number:151183201370
> Seller ID: celeb-style-boutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...370?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233338945a


I'd like a pic of the inner label, the bottom and the back of the bag


----------



## LabelLover81

melanierez said:


> Item name:  Valentino Rosier Shopping Tote
> Number:  200996442750
> Seller's ID:  gentlyusedtreasuresforyou
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/200996442750?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.  I did ask for clearer pictures of the front of the bag, but I have not heard back from the seller yet.  Thanks!


I mean, I'm fairly certain it's authentic... But yes clearer pics would clinch it.


----------



## melanierez

LabelLover81 said:


> I mean, I'm fairly certain it's authentic... But yes clearer pics would clinch it.


The seller posted additional pictures of the front of the bag, and I think that these are better photos.


----------



## LabelLover81

melanierez said:


> The seller posted additional pictures of the front of the bag, and I think that these are better photos.


Yeah it's authentic.


----------



## JellyCN

Hello,

Can you help me authenticate this Valentino rockstud wallet?

Item number: 321275532517
Seller: jelenac
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/321275532517?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1

Pictures are attached. Many thanks!


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could someone look at this one for me?  I've never bought Valentino before...

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Designer Gold/Brown Silk/Leather Hand Crafted Handbag!
Item Number: 321276221598
Seller ID: groupergrabber352
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321276221598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

If it is real, do you know what the style is called?  Thanks so much!


----------



## LabelLover81

JellyCN said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this Valentino rockstud wallet?
> 
> Item number: 321275532517
> Seller: jelenac
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/321275532517?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> 
> Pictures are attached. Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2434023
> View attachment 2434024
> View attachment 2434025
> View attachment 2434026
> View attachment 2434027
> View attachment 2434028


authentic


----------



## melanierez

Originally Posted by melanierez  View Post
Item name: Valentino Rosier Shopping Tote
Number: 200996442750
Seller's ID: gentlyusedtreasuresforyou
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200996442750...84.m1438.l2649

This bag was already authenticated on December 8th, but I have a question for the experts.  I just received this bag, and it is the large size.  I'm just checking that this bag did come in the large size, because I have only seen pictures of it in the medium size.

Thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

kathleenmgs said:


> Could someone look at this one for me?  I've never bought Valentino before...
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Designer Gold/Brown Silk/Leather Hand Crafted Handbag!
> Item Number: 321276221598
> Seller ID: groupergrabber352
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321276221598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> If it is real, do you know what the style is called?  Thanks so much!


Interesting!  I love unique Valentino.  Yes, it's authentic.  My best guess is that it's from 2003 - 2005, spring season of course.  I am thinking 2005 because they used alot of belts on their bags that season.  No clue on a name.


----------



## LabelLover81

melanierez said:


> Originally Posted by melanierez  View Post
> Item name: Valentino Rosier Shopping Tote
> Number: 200996442750
> Seller's ID: gentlyusedtreasuresforyou
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200996442750...84.m1438.l2649
> 
> This bag was already authenticated on December 8th, but I have a question for the experts.  I just received this bag, and it is the large size.  I'm just checking that this bag did come in the large size, because I have only seen pictures of it in the medium size.
> 
> Thanks!


The listing has been removed, but if it's a Rosier as your post says, yes it came in a large.  Actually it came in three sizes, small, medium and large.  Large is my personal favorite!


----------



## melanierez

Thanks!


----------



## kathleenmgs

LabelLover81 said:


> Interesting!  I love unique Valentino.  Yes, it's authentic.  My best guess is that it's from 2003 - 2005, spring season of course.  I am thinking 2005 because they used alot of belts on their bags that season.  No clue on a name.


Thanks so much.  I just hope it doesn't go too high, because I think it's gorgeous.  Merry Christmas to me! (I hope)


----------



## corame

kathleenmgs said:


> Could someone look at this one for me?  I've never bought Valentino before...
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Designer Gold/Brown Silk/Leather Hand Crafted Handbag!
> Item Number: 321276221598
> Seller ID: groupergrabber352
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321276221598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> If it is real, do you know what the style is called?  Thanks so much!




This is beautiful


----------



## octin

hello,
i purchased 2 valentino bags from ebay but now not sure if they are authentic. could you girls please help me out? these 2 bags are from Rpomania. here are details


1:
Item: Genuine Valentino Garavani Rockstud lock chain shoulder bag black SOLD OUT 
Listing Number: 221314526888
Seller: teatrodimoda
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Val...VnqKANdkqpN7SsovBYbwI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


2:
Item: Authentic Valentino Garavani rockstud collection tote mini red sold out 2000$
Listing Number: 321267031692
Seller: beyondpinknblue
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...VnqKANdkqpN7SsovBYbwI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


additional images:

http://upic.me/show/48767322
http://upic.me/show/48767320
http://upic.me/show/48767317
http://upic.me/show/48767325

many thanks in advance
http://upic.me/i/b0/5hcv2.jpg


----------



## LabelLover81

octin said:


> hello,
> i purchased 2 valentino bags from ebay but now not sure if they are authentic. could you girls please help me out? these 2 bags are from Rpomania. here are details
> 
> 
> 1:
> Item: Genuine Valentino Garavani Rockstud lock chain shoulder bag black SOLD OUT
> Listing Number: 221314526888
> Seller: teatrodimoda
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Val...VnqKANdkqpN7SsovBYbwI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 2:
> Item: Authentic Valentino Garavani rockstud collection tote mini red sold out 2000$
> Listing Number: 321267031692
> Seller: beyondpinknblue
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...VnqKANdkqpN7SsovBYbwI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> additional images:
> 
> http://upic.me/show/48767322
> http://upic.me/show/48767320
> http://upic.me/show/48767317
> http://upic.me/show/48767325
> 
> many thanks in advance
> http://upic.me/i/b0/5hcv2.jpg


Need to see straight on clear pix of inner label.


----------



## octin

LabelLover81 said:


> Need to see straight on clear pix of inner label.



its very hard to take an image of inside tag. this is the best i can do. the word "valentino" is not centered on the label. it a bit goes on the right


----------



## LabelLover81

octin said:


> its very hard to take an image of inside tag. this is the best i can do. the word "valentino" is not centered on the label. it a bit goes on the right


I'm sad to say the above pics are of a bag that in my opinion is not authentic.


----------



## corame

LabelLover81 said:


> Need to see straight on clear pix of inner label.




To me they look authentic. I have the red one in pink version and it looks same. I purchase it from MyTheresa.


----------



## corame

octin said:


> hello,
> i purchased 2 valentino bags from ebay but now not sure if they are authentic. could you girls please help me out? these 2 bags are from Rpomania. here are details
> 
> 
> 1:
> Item: Genuine Valentino Garavani Rockstud lock chain shoulder bag black SOLD OUT
> Listing Number: 221314526888
> Seller: teatrodimoda
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Val...VnqKANdkqpN7SsovBYbwI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 2:
> Item: Authentic Valentino Garavani rockstud collection tote mini red sold out 2000$
> Listing Number: 321267031692
> Seller: beyondpinknblue
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...VnqKANdkqpN7SsovBYbwI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> additional images:
> 
> http://upic.me/show/48767322
> http://upic.me/show/48767320
> http://upic.me/show/48767317
> http://upic.me/show/48767325
> 
> many thanks in advance
> http://upic.me/i/b0/5hcv2.jpg




Are you able to post some extra pics of the red one? Inside details, code inside the pocket(if exists). We can compare with mine. Easier


----------



## LabelLover81

Unfortunately valentino fakes are getting more and more convincing. Again, that is only my opinion, I usually don't feel a need to justify it, however the number of studs is not correct, the inner label is missing several details including stitching, and the lettering is off and doesn't line up correctly.  This particular authentication is in reference to the black bag. There were no detailed pics of the red one posted.


----------



## corame

LabelLover81 said:


> Unfortunately valentino fakes are getting more and more convincing. Again, that is only my opinion, I usually don't feel a need to justify it, however the number of studs is not correct, the inner label is missing several details including stitching, and the lettering is off and doesn't line up correctly.  This particular authentication is in reference to the black bag. There were no detailed pics of the red one posted.




We appreciate your opinion LabelLover as always. Still my opinion is they look good both and I believe the picture of label is not made close up front to justify the writting which can look totally off or not aligned if you make it from a wrong angle. I personally have labels looking same and I believe it depends of the year this bag was bought. 
We can determinate by comparing with same bag if you want.
Just please post some pics of the red one. I personally have mine and we can compare.


----------



## corame

Ok. So just wanted to post a pic of the inner label for same model(different color)medium size which is currectly selling on LuisaViaRoma.com (a trustful authentic website) and it looks just same as the one in pictures but different color(little darker) without the stiching you said. The picture is made from an angle which I cannot tell exactly if the written is off or not. In the second picture you posted, the writting looks clear to me.
As I said before, labels are different and it depends of the model and year. If I would post pictures with the label from this particularly bag, you'd also say it's not authentic but it is.



Now regarding the red tote, we can easily compare with mine as I have also purchased it from a trustful online store.


----------



## octin

LabelLover81 said:


> Unfortunately valentino fakes are getting  more and more convincing. Again, that is only my opinion, I usually  don't feel a need to justify it, however the number of studs is not  correct, the inner label is missing several details including stitching,  and the lettering is off and doesn't line up correctly.  This  particular authentication is in reference to the black bag. There were  no detailed pics of the red one posted.





corame said:


> We appreciate your opinion LabelLover as always.  Still my opinion is they look good both and I believe the picture of  label is not made close up front to justify the writting which can look  totally off or not aligned if you make it from a wrong angle. I  personally have labels looking same and I believe it depends of the year  this bag was bought.
> We can determinate by comparing with same bag if you want.
> Just please post some pics of the red one. I personally have mine and we can compare.



thank you very much LabelLover81 and corame

i took more photo and posting here*. *please help me again to authenticate this bag. if it's not authentic then i'll open a case on ebay*.
*
pic 1,3 -- are authentic one which i did screengrab from official valentino site. 
pic 2,4-8 -- are my bag i purchased from ebay*.

*pic9  --  compare the back side of 3 bags. *the first one is authentic from valentino.com, second is the one i got from ebay and the last one is FAKE from this link:  http://www.wowobags.com/category-64-b0-min0-max0-attr0-2-goods_id-DESC.html

^
^
those fake bags look almost like authentic to me 

if there is any girl who have this same style of this bag please please take your photo and compare with them. i hope anyone could tell me this bag is authentic or fake ;(

thank you so much in advance!


----------



## corame

octin said:


> thank you very much LabelLover81 and corame
> 
> i took more photo and posting here*. *please help me again to authenticate this bag. if it's not authentic then i'll open a case on ebay*.
> *
> pic 1,3 -- are authentic one which i did screengrab from official valentino site.
> pic 2,4-8 -- are my bag i purchased from ebay*.
> 
> *pic9  --  compare the back side of 3 bags. *the first one is authentic from valentino.com, second is the one i got from ebay and the last one is FAKE from this link:  http://www.wowobags.com/category-64-b0-min0-max0-attr0-2-goods_id-DESC.html
> 
> ^
> ^
> those fake bags look almost like authentic to me
> 
> if there is any girl who have this same style of this bag please please take your photo and compare with them. i hope anyone could tell me this bag is authentic or fake ;(
> 
> thank you so much in advance!




Yes, it's authentic. 
First of all you compare some professional pics with unprofessional camera pics made in your bedroom at a room light. The studs are correct and the details also good. The inside label is different depending of year and model. It can be with stiching or without just as I posted yesterday for the medium size which is currently selling online. Same yours but different color. The label is different even as color and it does not have stiching either. The picture made in that angle shows as an off writting. The website sells only authentic new items.
The last pic you took, is for a large size Grande 
Lock(in the left) and a medium in the middle.
So they are correct also.
I personally can help more because I have the pink tote which we can compare with the red(if 
you want).


----------



## corame

jujack said:


> Thank you for getting back to me.  Here is the link to the listing. I also think that the gold logo doesn't look as clear and bold as some of the authentic bags I've checked out?
> I'd be interested to hear what you think.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261335252240




And by the way, this model has to have an inside pocket code. 100%.


----------



## corame

jujack said:


> I really need some help authenticating this bag I have just received from an ebay purchase. I cannot find a serial number in the inside pocket, but maybe this style does not have one?
> 
> Here's the link. I can post some pics if needed.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261335252240?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649




And the dust bag needs to be red, not white.
Again this is 100% sure.
The back write is quite off. I can see because the picture is made close up front and not angles.
If the bag is new as description then this should not happend.


----------



## LabelLover81

I'm really not going to prove why I'm right here. I've been authenticating Valentino for years. The purpose of this thread is not so other can argue (please see post 1).


----------



## corame

LabelLover81 said:


> I'm really not going to prove why I'm right here. I've been authenticating Valentino for years. The purpose of this thread is not so other can argue (please see post 1).




Nobody is arguing  
I checked with Valentino store here.


----------



## octin

thank you so much! LabelLover81 and corame,

i have additional images of serial number leather tag inside pocket compare with another small shoulder lock one i purchased from ebay as well on last Sept. these 2 bags came from Romania.

here are links of 2 bags i'm talking about:

1
Item name: Valentino authentic rockstud collection mini black shoulder chain lock bag 1800$
Number:  111158620133
Seller's ID:  fashioninlove*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-a...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

2
Item: Genuine Valentino Garavani Rockstud lock chain shoulder bag black SOLD OUT 
Listing Number: 221314526888
Seller: teatrodimoda
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Vale...vip=true&rt=nc


i compare those bag's serail number tags and found out they both have exactly the same code which is BGE975NGL1. this is weird 

actually i went to valentino store and asked them to take a look at my bags. they said its a store policy not to authenticate any bag comes from other but they pointed out on the label tag just like what LabelLover81 says earlier and also on the serial no. that each letter was punched by hand one by one so it couldn't sit neatly on the same line just like typing. 

...please look at my photos. both serial tags look nice just like typing and they are the same code. seriously, i dont feel good with these bags  PLEASE HELP!!


pic 2 is small bag's tag
pic 3 is medium bag's tag


THANKS again!


----------



## LabelLover81

Glad you brought it to the boutique. That was nice of them to look at it for you. Yes, what they told you about codes is true. I'll PM you additional reasons why since fakers like to come on here and read what's wrong with their fake bags. I still say they aren't authentic.


----------



## octin

LabelLover81 said:


> Glad you brought it to the boutique. That was nice of them to look at it for you. Yes, what they told you about codes is true. I'll PM you additional reasons why since fakers like to come on here and read what's wrong with their fake bags. I still say they aren't authentic.



thank you so much *LabelLover81!  

*


----------



## corame

LabelLover81 said:


> Glad you brought it to the boutique. That was nice of them to look at it for you. Yes, what they told you about codes is true. I'll PM you additional reasons why since fakers like to come on here and read what's wrong with their fake bags. I still say they aren't authentic.




I dont get your post labellover81.
How would you explain the fact the luisaviaroma has the same tags?
As far as I know this website sells only authentic items.


----------



## corame

octin said:


> thank you so much! LabelLover81 and corame,
> 
> i have additional images of serial number leather tag inside pocket compare with another small shoulder lock one i purchased from ebay as well on last Sept. these 2 bags came from Romania.
> 
> here are links of 2 bags i'm talking about:
> 
> 1
> Item name: Valentino authentic rockstud collection mini black shoulder chain lock bag 1800$
> Number:  111158620133
> Seller's ID:  fashioninlove*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-a...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 2
> Item: Genuine Valentino Garavani Rockstud lock chain shoulder bag black SOLD OUT
> Listing Number: 221314526888
> Seller: teatrodimoda
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Vale...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> i compare those bag's serail number tags and found out they both have exactly the same code which is BGE975NGL1. this is weird
> 
> actually i went to valentino store and asked them to take a look at my bags. they said its a store policy not to authenticate any bag comes from other but they pointed out on the label tag just like what LabelLover81 says earlier and also on the serial no. that each letter was punched by hand one by one so it couldn't sit neatly on the same line just like typing.
> 
> ...please look at my photos. both serial tags look nice just like typing and they are the same code. seriously, i dont feel good with these bags  PLEASE HELP!!
> 
> 
> pic 2 is small bag's tag
> pic 3 is medium bag's tag
> 
> 
> THANKS again!





I'm speachless. LabelLover81 had right but I still don't get the bags are sold on online shops and have the same label inside? Are all fakes?
LabelLover81 please help here so I can understand and learn more.
It's true. The code inside should be different from a size to another.


----------



## AvaFashion

Hello girls. 
I like this pair of valentino.
I need them for a baby shower and pigalle louboutin are so unconfortable.
The price seems small for this pair.
Are they real?
Thank you

Item name:Valentino Gray Patent Leather Red Pigalle 120 Heel 39/8 US Shoe Pump 
Listing nr : 121164649655
Seller id: hifachonstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...49655?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c35f9d4b7


----------



## corame

AvaFashion said:


> Hello girls.
> I like this pair of valentino.
> I need them for a baby shower and pigalle louboutin are so unconfortable.
> The price seems small for this pair.
> Are they real?
> Thank you
> 
> Item name:Valentino Gray Patent Leather Red Pigalle 120 Heel 39/8 US Shoe Pump
> Listing nr : 121164649655
> Seller id: hifachonstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...49655?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c35f9d4b7





They look good to me. LabeLover81?
Not sure about their confort either.


----------



## LabelLover81

AvaFashion said:


> Hello girls.
> I like this pair of valentino.
> I need them for a baby shower and pigalle louboutin are so unconfortable.
> The price seems small for this pair.
> Are they real?
> Thank you
> 
> Item name:Valentino Gray Patent Leather Red Pigalle 120 Heel 39/8 US Shoe Pump
> Listing nr : 121164649655
> Seller id: hifachonstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...49655?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c35f9d4b7


It's kind of hard to tell since the seller painted the sole red. But they look authentic. I think it's strange they are marketing Valentino shoes as Louboutin wannabe shoes.


----------



## PureSparkle

Dear Mithril  Corame   LabelLover81  mga13 

Happy New Year! 

Thank you so much for all your work and kind assistance in TPF  !

May this year forward brings endless joy and happiness,  great health and wealth to you and your loved ones


----------



## corame

PureSparkle said:


> Dear Mithril  Corame   LabelLover81  mga13
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Thank you so much for all your work and kind assistance in TPF  !
> 
> May this year forward brings endless joy and happiness,  great health and wealth to you and your loved ones





Thank you so much.
Happy New Year! &#128522;
Lots of Love, health and sun in your heart&#9728;&#65039;
Uau. What a long night &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## LabelLover81

PureSparkle said:


> Dear Mithril  Corame   LabelLover81  mga13
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Thank you so much for all your work and kind assistance in TPF  !
> 
> May this year forward brings endless joy and happiness,  great health and wealth to you and your loved ones


Thank you so much . Happy New Year to you and all my friends on TPF!


----------



## jtstitzer

Item: Rockstud T-Strap Pump
Listing nr: 171207834584
Seller ID: bmep7887
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171207834584


----------



## corame

jtstitzer said:


> Item: Rockstud T-Strap Pump
> 
> Listing nr: 171207834584
> 
> Seller ID: bmep7887
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171207834584




Next time pls read post #1
They look authentic.


----------



## puglypie

Item Name: VALENTINO Black Rock Studs Bow Flips Flops Shoes Thong Sandals 37 EU 7 US $295+
Item Number: 261354837922
Seller ID: zigles
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-B...37922?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd9f657a2

Please help authenticate...Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

puglypie said:


> Item Name: VALENTINO Black Rock Studs Bow Flips Flops Shoes Thong Sandals 37 EU 7 US $295+
> 
> Item Number: 261354837922
> 
> Seller ID: zigles
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-B...37922?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd9f657a2
> 
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate...Thank you so much!





They look authentic but not worn only once. Mine look same after 2 years &#128516;


----------



## elvsrae

Can someone help me authenticate...thank you

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*VINTAGE VALENTINO GARAVANI BROWN LEATHER HANDBAG WITH LARGE LEATHER FLOWER
*[/FONT]
 			 		 	eBay item number: 370977608512

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ebay Seller: 561Momma
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-VAL...512?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item565ffd1340

*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Riahnna

Hi experts, I recently bought a rockstud tote from MathcesFashion.com
I just discovered that on the back of the handles, where it forms the "V" shape, one side has 4 stitchess and the other has 3, not sure if that's normal?
could you please kindly authenticate for me please? 

Aslo, I've only used it for less than 10 times and the stitches at the end of strap has already fallen apart (refer to last pic). Would I be able to bring it to a valentino store and have them fix it for me if the bag is real? thank you for your opinions.


----------



## corame

elvsrae said:


> Can someone help me authenticate...thank you
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*VINTAGE VALENTINO GARAVANI BROWN LEATHER HANDBAG WITH LARGE LEATHER FLOWER
> *[/FONT]
> eBay item number: 370977608512
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ebay Seller: 561Momma
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-VAL...512?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item565ffd1340
> 
> *[/FONT][/FONT]




This looks authentic. Very nice


----------



## corame

Riahnna said:


> Hi experts, I recently bought a rockstud tote from MathcesFashion.com
> I just discovered that on the back of the handles, where it forms the "V" shape, one side has 4 stitchess and the other has 3, not sure if that's normal?
> could you please kindly authenticate for me please?
> 
> Aslo, I've only used it for less than 10 times and the stitches at the end of strap has already fallen apart (refer to last pic). Would I be able to bring it to a valentino store and have them fix it for me if the bag is real? thank you for your opinions.




It looks good to me. And the web is selling authentic item.
I'm not sure why they fallen apart. This is strange. The store would fix it for you but not authenticate it unless they are nice and would like to give you their opinion. Usually the manager stays in so you could ask to come and take a look.
Let us know.


----------



## Riahnna

corame said:


> It looks good to me. And the web is selling authentic item.
> I'm not sure why they fallen apart. This is strange. The store would fix it for you but not authenticate it unless they are nice and would like to give you their opinion. Usually the manager stays in so you could ask to come and take a look.
> Let us know.




thank you for your input. I'll update once I have a chance to bring it to the store and see what they say.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

please help  thank you in advance 

Item Name:Valentino Leather "V" Handbag Retails: $1750 
Item Number:161188955277
Seller ID: looknomore12 
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentin...277?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25879c448d


----------



## LabelLover81

bellaNlawrence said:


> please help  thank you in advance
> 
> Item Name:Valentino Leather "V" Handbag Retails: $1750
> Item Number:161188955277
> Seller ID: looknomore12
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentin...277?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25879c448d


Authentic


----------



## rhondaroni0

General question: All authentic Valentino labels have 22 stitches? My baby Nuage I got from NM has 19.. I hear a lot about sales associates switching out fakes for real bags.


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> General question: All authentic Valentino labels have 22 stitches? My baby Nuage I got from NM has 19.. I hear a lot about sales associates switching out fakes for real bags.


Stitching is not consistent with V bags. It does not determine authenticity.


----------



## elvsrae

corame said:


> This looks authentic. Very nice


Thank you...think I am going to go for it


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> Stitching is not consistent with V bags. It does not determine authenticity.


phew! thanks, LL. You're the best. I almost flipped out, there. haha.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic


thank you


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you take a look at this for me?

VALENTINO DENIM BAG PURSE
271361219434
ak333ak
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271361219434?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks so much!


----------



## austin0607

Hi!  I just received my Valentino Rockstud bag in black patent leather and I am so excited!!!  It's my first Valentino.  Although I purchased from a relatively reliable source, better to be safe and I hope you can authenticate please.


----------



## corame

austin0607 said:


> Hi!  I just received my Valentino Rockstud bag in black patent leather and I am so excited!!!  It's my first Valentino.  Although I purchased from a relatively reliable source, better to be safe and I hope you can authenticate please.




This is beautiful. Authentic.


----------



## corame

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you take a look at this for me?
> 
> VALENTINO DENIM BAG PURSE
> 271361219434
> ak333ak
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271361219434?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!




This looks authentic.


----------



## kathleenmgs

corame said:


> This looks authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## austin0607

corame said:


> This is beautiful. Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

hi expert can you please have a look at this one for me

Item Name: Brand new Valentino stunning evening hand bag - AMAZING! 
                 Item Number:171212702658
Seller ID: eraser10000 
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-ne...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item27dd1283c2

thank you so much for your time


----------



## octin

hi again LabelLover81 and Corame,
i just received another bag i got from ebay. could you please authenticate this for me?

Item: Authentic Valentino Garavani rockstud collection tote mini red sold out 2000$
Listing Number: 321267031692
Seller: beyondpinknblue
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Va...vip=true&rt=nc

i've attached the additional images of tag and serial tag inside the bag. well, i found out that the serial code of this red one is exactly the same as the beige one that used to get authenticated here.
please check page 77  post #1143 or see my last attachment.

http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/authenticate-this-valentino-read-post-1-first-649683-77.html

why they have the same code which is BS-E037B0L1 ?? PLEASE HELP!!

many thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

octin said:


> hi again LabelLover81 and Corame,
> i just received another bag i got from ebay. could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Authentic Valentino Garavani rockstud collection tote mini red sold out 2000$
> Listing Number: 321267031692
> Seller: beyondpinknblue
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Va...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> i've attached the additional images of tag and serial tag inside the bag. well, i found out that the serial code of this red one is exactly the same as the beige one that used to get authenticated here.
> please check page 77  post #1143 or see my last attachment.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/authenticate-this-valentino-read-post-1-first-649683-77.html
> 
> why they have the same code which is BS-E037B0L1 ?? PLEASE HELP!!
> 
> many thanks!



Yet another bag from this seller that's not authentic.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Item Name: VALENTINO BEIGE 100% SILK SCARF WITH MULTI COLOR  ROSES  
Item Number: 291045245512
Seller ID:  sillhouette2006 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291045245512?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

additional photos taken by me. I'm worried about it because it came in a hard plastic bag, already packed in there like it came in a lot or something. Thanks so much ahead of time!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Item Name:VALENTINO Runway BLUE Rose SILK SCARF Shawl WRAP FLOWER Big XL Grey ITALY New 
Item Number: 161172924839   
Seller ID:  queenbluxuries 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...xZ4MbV6HvfU4kWS%2BBO0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

additional photos taken by me..

Thanks ahead!!


----------



## LabelLover81

bellaNlawrence said:


> hi expert can you please have a look at this one for me
> 
> Item Name: Brand new Valentino stunning evening hand bag - AMAZING!
> Item Number:171212702658
> Seller ID: eraser10000
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-ne...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item27dd1283c2
> 
> thank you so much for your time


Authentic


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Item Name:VALENTINO Runway BLUE Rose SILK SCARF Shawl WRAP FLOWER Big XL Grey ITALY New
> Item Number: 161172924839
> Seller ID:  queenbluxuries
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...xZ4MbV6HvfU4kWS%2BBO0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> additional photos taken by me..
> 
> Thanks ahead!!


I don't know scarves   sorry.


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> I don't know scarves   sorry.


Where should I post? Do you think the fonts on the tags look ok?


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Where should I post? Do you think the fonts on the tags look ok?


I guess you could try here

http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe-accessories/authenticate-these-accessories-499791.html


----------



## AvaFashion

Hi again LabelLover81.You authenticate a wallet here.See post #1220 please.
You said it's authentic!!!!!!!!!I trusted you reading all these here and IT'S NOT.
I cannot take my money back and I'm stuck with it.
Why do you tell personal opinions if you have no clue about what you are talking?
SHAME!


----------



## LabelLover81

AvaFashion said:


> Hi again LabelLover81.You authenticate a wallet here.See post #1220 please.
> You said it's authentic!!!!!!!!!I trusted you reading all these here and IT'S NOT.
> I cannot take my money back and I'm stuck with it.
> Why do you tell personal opinions if you have no clue about what you are talking?
> SHAME!


Have you ever considered that if the seller sent you the pics, they sent you a different wallet than the pics showed?  Please don't come on here making accusations. You asked for my opinion, I gave it. If you want an official authentication, than you should pay for it through an authentication vendor.
Plus, 1220 is a different user than your username. If you're the same person, you're not allowed more than one user name. And if you're a different person, this whole thing seems suspect.


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> Have you ever considered that if the seller sent you the pics, they sent you a different wallet than the pics showed?  Please don't come on here making accusations. You asked for my opinion, I gave it. If you want an official authentication, than you should pay for it through an authentication vendor.
> Plus, 1220 is a different user than your username. If you're the same person, you're not allowed more than one user name. And if you're a different person, this whole thing seems suspect.




LL is such a great authenticator. She is fast, reliable and doing this for FREE!


----------



## kathleenmgs

rhondaroni0 said:


> LL is such a great authenticator. She is fast, reliable and doing this for FREE!


Completely agree!  Thank you, LL!


----------



## kathleenmgs

AvaFashion said:


> Hi again LabelLover81.You authenticate a wallet here.See post #1220 please.
> You said it's authentic!!!!!!!!!I trusted you reading all these here and IT'S NOT.
> I cannot take my money back and I'm stuck with it.
> Why do you tell personal opinions if you have no clue about what you are talking?
> SHAME!


Why can't you get your money back?  If you bought through ebay, and they truly sent a fake, open a case with them to get a refund.


----------



## kathleenmgs

Authentic Valentino Handbag Purse
111245511732
shop*bunny
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...wmC7sohaiUvgv6hFULqvg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This was delivered yesterday, and it looks and feels good to me, but I just wanted to double check, since I didn't have time to ask before I bid.  Any idea the name of the bag or year?  TIA!


----------



## rhondaroni0

.


----------



## LabelLover81

Thank you ladies. There has been a bit too much drama with authentications lately. So I'm taking a break. I do appreciate your support though!


----------



## corame

AvaFashion said:


> Hi again LabelLover81.You authenticate a wallet here.See post #1220 please.
> You said it's authentic!!!!!!!!!I trusted you reading all these here and IT'S NOT.
> I cannot take my money back and I'm stuck with it.
> Why do you tell personal opinions if you have no clue about what you are talking?
> SHAME!




Hold on a second!And what is the reason why you cant take your money back?Ebay protects you in case the seller dosen't want to refund,so OPEN A CASE!You'll get your money back! 
Shame on you for acting like that! 
We are doing a good thing for you ladies so you can save your a s s from paying for a fake!And yes, for free! 
I personally mistaken at a bag last week but we are humans!We all do mistakes!
Do not come again to ask for Valentino items in here!
If we said it wrong, then take your own authentification.


----------



## AvaFashion

I will received money back from seller in the end.did sent it back.I payed for authentifications you smarties!I dont care about your mistakes but you should NOT write here unless you are 10000000000000000000% sure about what you are saying.
LabelLover81 I read all the posts and bought many items that were authenticated on Celine and Chanel without me being the actual person who asked it.If they were authenticated as AUTHENTIC,why would I ask again?
Corame there should be a shame in making mistakes that cost 400$!!!
Shame!!!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PureSparkle

Dear fellow TPF members 

What LabelLover81,  Corame,  Mitril and the rest of the authenticators  are doing here is out of their free time and kindness in hoping to help the buyers to buy a genuine Valentino or other designer brand items. If you have different findings, you may ask politely to see if they could take a second look. Don't just 'scream' at LabelLover81 or Corame.  There was a case where a member requested an authentication in TPF Dior and a reputable 'paid' authentication service website. Our Dior experts confirmed it's fake but the other website said it's genuine. After a second check, the website admitted they made a mistake and the bag was indeed fake. Even a 'paid' service made mistake, sometimes free doesn't mean that they are not good enough.
To our kind people right here in TPF, LabelLover81 and Corame, and all the authenticators in TPF, thank you and may god blessed you all... always


----------



## corame

Thank you PureSparkle for your kind words. God bless you!


----------



## LabelLover81

PureSparkle said:


> Dear fellow TPF members
> 
> What LabelLover81,  Corame,  Mitril and the rest of the authenticators  are doing here is out of their free time and kindness in hoping to help the buyers to buy a genuine Valentino or other designer brand items. If you have different findings, you may ask politely to see if they could take a second look. Don't just 'scream' at LabelLover81 or Corame.  There was a case where a member requested an authentication in TPF Dior and a reputable 'paid' authentication service website. Our Dior experts confirmed it's fake but the other website said it's genuine. After a second check, the website admitted they made a mistake and the bag was indeed fake. Even a 'paid' service made mistake, sometimes free doesn't mean that they are not good enough.
> To our kind people right here in TPF, LabelLover81 and Corame, and all the authenticators in TPF, thank you and may god blessed you all... always





corame said:


> Thank you PureSparkle for your kind words. God bless you!



Thank you pure sparkle. I learned awhile ago that it's just best to ignore some people, then they tend to go away. There's even an ignore feature on here


----------



## corame

rhondaroni0 said:


> Item Name:VALENTINO Runway BLUE Rose SILK SCARF Shawl WRAP FLOWER Big XL Grey ITALY New
> Item Number: 161172924839
> Seller ID:  queenbluxuries
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...xZ4MbV6HvfU4kWS%2BBO0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> additional photos taken by me..
> 
> Thanks ahead!!




This is authentic.


----------



## rhondaroni0

PureSparkle said:


> Dear fellow TPF members
> 
> What LabelLover81,  Corame,  Mitril and the rest of the authenticators  are doing here is out of their free time and kindness in hoping to help the buyers to buy a genuine Valentino or other designer brand items. If you have different findings, you may ask politely to see if they could take a second look. Don't just 'scream' at LabelLover81 or Corame.  There was a case where a member requested an authentication in TPF Dior and a reputable 'paid' authentication service website. Our Dior experts confirmed it's fake but the other website said it's genuine. After a second check, the website admitted they made a mistake and the bag was indeed fake. Even a 'paid' service made mistake, sometimes free doesn't mean that they are not good enough.
> To our kind people right here in TPF, LabelLover81 and Corame, and all the authenticators in TPF, thank you and may god blessed you all... always


Same thing happened to me with Gucci. Paid service said it was genuine and TPF said fake. Third opinion by Castira also said it was fake. TPF saved me $1000!


----------



## rhondaroni0

corame said:


> This is authentic.


Corame, thank you!!! I have 4 scarves that I would love authenticated. I'm not having luck in other forums. Do you think you're up to 3 more? It is SO much appreciated!!!


----------



## corame

rhondaroni0 said:


> Corame, thank you!!! I have 4 scarves that I would love authenticated. I'm not having luck in other forums. Do you think you're up to 3 more? It is SO much appreciated!!!




Post them here.


----------



## rhondaroni0

corame said:


> Post them here.


post#1280 and then I'll get the other ones posted too. Thank you!!!!


----------



## corame

rhondaroni0 said:


> post#1280 and then I'll get the other ones posted too. Thank you!!!!




#1280 not authentic


----------



## rhondaroni0

corame said:


> #1280 not authentic


a4u said authentic. ugh. I already left feedback. Not sure what to do.


----------



## rhondaroni0

.


----------



## corame

rhondaroni0 said:


> a4u said authentic. ugh. I already left feedback. Not sure what to do.




1281# is authentic.
Different then 1280#.


----------



## corame

rhondaroni0 said:


> I got my very prives today. Fake. Check out this "authenticity card." It's hilarious.




This is a topic #Valentino.
Anyway, I never saw this card before to any of my CL shoes or even bags before.


----------



## rhondaroni0

item: Valentino scarf
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291028698739?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
item 
291028698739
  seller: (same as the other fake one)  sillhouette2006

additional photos by me. I am in love with this scarf. I hope it's ok. I have original tags somewhere if needed.


----------



## rhondaroni0

corame said:


> This is a topic #Valentino.
> Anyway, I never saw this card before to any of my CL shoes or even bags before.


I posted it in wrong forum so deleted it. woops


----------



## corame

rhondaroni0 said:


> item: Valentino scarf
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291028698739?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> item
> 291028698739
> seller: (same as the other fake one)  sillhouette2006
> 
> additional photos by me. I am in love with this scarf. I hope it's ok. I have original tags somewhere if needed.




Post the tags as well.
And a close clear look of the swing of the corners.
Also a picture with the scarf(full imagine of it).


----------



## rhondaroni0

corame said:


> Post the tags as well.
> And a close clear look of the swing of the corners.
> Also a picture with the scarf(full imagine of it).



more photos
Seller says: "This  is impossible. I bought these scarfs from major retail store with  guarantee. You can send both back & I will refund the money in full.  Is this scarf has been used?
Just a question how your authenticator is checking this? Any possibility of making a mistake."

Here is Ebay link http://www.ebay.com/itm/291028698739?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## corame

rhondaroni0 said:


> more photos
> Seller says: "This  is impossible. I bought these scarfs from major retail store with  guarantee. You can send both back & I will refund the money in full.  Is this scarf has been used?
> Just a question how your authenticator is checking this? Any possibility of making a mistake."
> 
> Here is Ebay link http://www.ebay.com/itm/291028698739?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649




She can provide a receipt from this major retail store? I'd be very interested to see country and shop.
Now that I see these extra pictures, I can tell it is not auth.
I'd not give a negative yet.
Just talk with her and arrange for a full refund amiably way.


----------



## Tabbscat

Hello ladies and gents. I just picked this up today at tj max. Hoping it is authentic. Thanks so much for any help you can provide.


----------



## Tabbscat

here is one more of the back of the tag . Thank you very much for any insight you may provide


----------



## corame

Tabbscat said:


> View attachment 2464120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is one more of the back of the tag . Thank you very much for any insight you may provide




Not.


----------



## Tabbscat

corame said:


> Not.




Wow, thank you very much. I really appreciate it!!  Back to the store it goes I guess


----------



## kathleenmgs

I was hoping you could take a look at a couple bags for me
Authentic Valentino Glam Lock Colorblock Flap ShouldER bag pre owned receipt
321297846987
beyondpinknblue
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321297846987?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

I asked for a better picture of the label, and this is what she sent me, so I'm a little worried about it.  Do I need to ask her to try again?


----------



## corame

kathleenmgs said:


> I was hoping you could take a look at a couple bags for me
> Authentic Valentino Glam Lock Colorblock Flap ShouldER bag pre owned receipt
> 321297846987
> beyondpinknblue
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321297846987?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> I asked for a better picture of the label, and this is what she sent me, so I'm a little worried about it.  Do I need to ask her to try again?




The label and stiching looks good to me. The interior color is ok. The details look good. I think it's authentic.


----------



## corame

Tabbscat said:


> Wow, thank you very much. I really appreciate it!!  Back to the store it goes I guess




How much did you payed for it?
Curiosity...


----------



## corame

Rhondaroni0 any news ?


----------



## corame

Kathleenmgs, sure, post the bags here and I'll take a look.


----------



## Tabbscat

corame said:


> How much did you payed for it?
> Curiosity...




50 bucks ... Yes this will be going back and I will let the manager know.  Thanks again


----------



## corame

Tabbscat said:


> 50 bucks ... Yes this will be going back and I will let the manager know.  Thanks again




You are welcome.


----------



## kathleenmgs

Thanks so much!


----------



## corame

kathleenmgs said:


> Thanks so much!




You are welcome.


----------



## kathleenmgs

corame said:


> The label and stiching looks good to me. The interior color is ok. The details look good. I think it's authentic.


She actually just sent me a larger picture of the label, so here it is, just to be safe.  Thank you!


----------



## corame

I saw the details.
The stiching and label looks good from here.
Safe now )


----------



## corame

#1328 post Katheenmgs


----------



## rhondaroni0

corame said:


> Rhondaroni0 any news ?


Nope. 

Me: An  authenticator got back to me and declared the scarf fake. Can I get it  back to you? I won't fuss about it if I can just get it back to you for  refund.

Her: 
This  is impossible. I bought these scarfs from major retail store with  guarantee. You can send both back & I will refund the money in full.  Is this scarf has been used?
Just a question how your authenticator is checking this? Any possibility of making a mistake.

Me: An authenticator also says this one is fake also [another scarf I bought from her]. I don't know what to do. Both scarves are form you and I'm just now finding out. 

Me: It's  hard because you have such a great reputation but this gal says they're  fake. I am no expert so I'm just not sure what to do. Do you have a  receipt or can you tell me which store you bought them at?

Her: 
Please  do get a second opinion about this. I will never sell anything fake. I  always buy my merchandise from a reputable stores or manufacturer  directly. If you are still not satisfied please return the scarf for  full amount. I am fully confident that scarfs are not fake.
Please keep me posted about this I am as surprised as you are.
Thanks 

Me: 
 I am in contact with a gal that  works in the US Valentino office in customer service (Holly). I doubt she will  authenticate via mail but I can try. I appreciate your offer to return  the scarves. They are so beautiful, it's going to crush me if they are not authentic.

Me: Can you tell me where you bought them ??

Her:[ crickets........]




*
*


----------



## corame

rhondaroni0 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Me: An  authenticator got back to me and declared the scarf fake. Can I get it  back to you? I won't fuss about it if I can just get it back to you for  refund.
> 
> Her:
> This  is impossible. I bought these scarfs from major retail store with  guarantee. You can send both back & I will refund the money in full.  Is this scarf has been used?
> Just a question how your authenticator is checking this? Any possibility of making a mistake.
> 
> Me: An authenticator also says this one is fake also [another scarf I bought from her]. I don't know what to do. Both scarves are form you and I'm just now finding out.
> 
> Me: It's  hard because you have such a great reputation but this gal says they're  fake. I am no expert so I'm just not sure what to do. Do you have a  receipt or can you tell me which store you bought them at?
> 
> Her:
> Please  do get a second opinion about this. I will never sell anything fake. I  always buy my merchandise from a reputable stores or manufacturer  directly. If you are still not satisfied please return the scarf for  full amount. I am fully confident that scarfs are not fake.
> Please keep me posted about this I am as surprised as you are.
> Thanks
> 
> Me:
> I am in contact with a gal that  works in the US Valentino office in customer service (Holly). I doubt she will  authenticate via mail but I can try. I appreciate your offer to return  the scarves. They are so beautiful, it's going to crush me if they are not authentic.
> 
> Me: Can you tell me where you bought them ??
> 
> Her:[ crickets........]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *




So she never answered where she bought I guess. You can get a second opinion if you want but I see she will refund you in full if you return them(I mean, if she is so confident that they are authentic then she can show you the receipt or the place she bought(so you can call and verify) or at least fight for the money she payed to ship those 2 to you). Am I right?


----------



## rhondaroni0

corame said:


> So she never answered where she bought I guess. You can get a second opinion if you want but I see she will refund you in full if you return them(I mean, if she is so confident that they are authentic then she can show you the receipt or the place she bought(so you can call and verify) or at least fight for the money she payed to ship those 2 to you). Am I right?


You're right. I am having such a hard time returning them because they are beautiful but I refuse to contribute to fakes.


----------



## corame

rhondaroni0 said:


> You're right. I am having such a hard time returning them because they are beautiful but I refuse to contribute to fakes.




How much did you payed?


----------



## rhondaroni0

corame said:


> How much did you payed?


$115 each. Now the seller states that they were purchased at the TJ Maxx runway store. It looks like I will have to call corporate again. Gah.


----------



## corame

rhondaroni0 said:


> $115 each. Now the seller states that they were purchased at the TJ Maxx runway store. It looks like I will have to call corporate again. Gah.




There is another girl who tried to auth. her scarf which was bought at same store. Have you told your seller that the scarf was auth. in here?


----------



## rhondaroni0

corame said:


> There is another girl who tried to auth. her scarf which was bought at same store. Have you told your seller that the scarf was auth. in here?




I also found some Valentino shoes and bags at my local TJ Maxx so I contacted corporate a few months ago. I told them I didn't want to buy the brand anymore if they are making sub-standard items to sell at discount stores. ...... I have seen so many designers tarnish their brands by doing this. 

A snippet of an email I got from corporate: 
[FONT=&quot]"One  of my colleagues has a good friend who lives in North Dallas, she was  able to take some additional pictures for us last night.  She got a  picture of the  barcode- this has been forwarded to my boss who is working to figure  out where this merchandise came from.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I will keep you posted as I receive more updates.  Thanks again for all of your help."


[/FONT]


----------



## corame

rhondaroni0 said:


> No. I want to go after him but a4u.com deemed them authentic so I don't have any actual authentication papers. I already had left him/her feedback when a4u said they were real. Drat.
> 
> I also found some Valentino shoes and bags at my local TJ Maxx so I contacted corporate a few months ago. I told them I didn't want to buy the brand anymore if they are making sub-standard items to sell at discount stores. ...... I have seen so many designers tarnish their brands by doing this. I hope Valentino isn't going that route because it's still very special to me.
> 
> A snippet of an email I got from corporate:
> [FONT=&quot]"One  of my colleagues has a good friend who lives in North Dallas, she was  able to take some additional pictures for us last night.  She got a  picture of the  barcode- this has been forwarded to my boss who is working to figure  out where this merchandise came from.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I will keep you posted as I receive more updates.  Thanks again for all of your help."
> 
> 
> [/FONT]




Well I can tell you that for my 1st Valentino silk scarf I have payed in 2011 385 and in July last year I found a silk-chiffon on Yoox at 205$ discounted 60%. I can't imagine a discounted store selling THOSE Valentino scarfs you bought for 50$. I'd suggest you buy some real are discounted now on MyTheresa or try Yoox.
My guess is that this TJ runway store brings fake between some good ones at low prices.


----------



## rhondaroni0

corame said:


> Well I can tell you that for my 1st Valentino silk scarf I have payed in 2011 385 and in July last year I found a silk-chiffon on Yoox at 205$ discounted 60%. I can't imagine a discounted store selling THOSE Valentino scarfs you bought for 50$. I'd suggest you buy some real are discounted now on MyTheresa or try Yoox.
> My guess is that this TJ runway store brings fake between some good ones at low prices.


Technically they don't say Valentino Garavani. I imagine there is some type of trademark to the font and layout of their name. I wonder if that deems it ok?


----------



## kathleenmgs

It does seem like there are different Valentinos popping up all the time, and I guess they are authentic, just not garavanis.


----------



## rhondaroni0

corame said:


> Not.


Do you have the actual TJ Maxx tag for this scarf? I am communicating with corporate about the issue. Would love a photo.


----------



## corame

My opinion is that those stitches look horrible. I can't believe Valentino can make something like that. 
You can take a second opinion.


----------



## rhondaroni0

corame said:


> My opinion is that those stitches look horrible. I can't believe Valentino can make something like that.
> You can take a second opinion.


Yeah, now that I compare my authentic one to the "fake" one, they are very different. I agree that the quality is not the same. I was going to demote my Puccis but now I feel regret feeling that way. haha

 My seller has been amazing about the whole thing. I am returning one of the scarves and keeping one for reference. The seller is going to refund me for the one I'm returning plus also refunding me partially for the other. I believe that the seller is innocent in all of this. 

Emailed corporate today. Will see what they say. I attached photos.


"I am on thepurseforum.com  and there is a run  of scarves that are possibly not authentic being sold from TJ Maxx runway stores.  I am hoping you guys would want to put a stop to this. I have two in my  possession. The Ebay seller didn't attach the TJ Maxx tags so I don't  have those. I assume your logo is trademarked. 


Can you please let me know?  Much appreciated."


----------



## corame

I dont understand. Your seller fully refunds for one and partially for a second which you'll keep??? Why she would refund if they are authentic? 
More exactly, why she would refund MORE money if they are authentic.

Keep us posted


----------



## rhondaroni0

corame said:


> I dont understand. Your seller fully refunds for one and partially for a second which you'll keep??? Why she would refund if they are authentic?
> More exactly, why she would refund MORE money if they are authentic.
> 
> Keep us posted


The seller is going to charge me what they paid at TJ Maxx. I kept it so I can get to the bottom of this with corporate. I have been back and forth with them for a few months regarding items being sold at TJ Maxx. Originally, they said they were basically outraged and they would look into it. It wasn't expensive. I may even go have it tailored to take the logo off. it really is that beautiful.


----------



## Inna B

Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag! I won it and just want to be sure before paying

Item Name: NWT Valentino Nude Leather & Rockstud Grand Lock Shoulder Bag Clutch Purse New See original listing

Item Number: 171214970538
Seller ID: soniaspark13
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171214970538?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks in advance
Waiting for your reply


----------



## Melonbaby

Hi ladies! The owner purchased this bag in Holt Refrew in 2010, please authenticate it for me! Many thanks!

Item name: Valentino Rockstud calf leather black & gold medium size
Item number: N/A 
Seller: N/A
Link: http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2771_zps2245ee07.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2774_zpsdf603ac3.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2775_zps3e50cf4c.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2777_zpsdde55e73.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2779_zpsfc95aa93.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2780_zps2b38464e.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2783_zpsf81246b5.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2784_zps2aaeaf27.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2785_zpsa19bf3e0.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2786_zps6d3362c3.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2787_zps7221a4cb.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2788_zps23de8492.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2789_zps45f8a27d.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2791_zpsee54c26e.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2792_zps4892df4a.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2793_zps737c277f.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2794_zps4f5f0754.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2797_zpsb6e82d54.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2800_zpsd17bb7f0.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2803_zps9fb43a37.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2806_zps7da84ebd.jpg
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2808_zps7e2efcd2.jpg


----------



## corame

Inna B said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag! I won it and just want to be sure before paying
> 
> Item Name: NWT Valentino Nude Leather & Rockstud Grand Lock Shoulder Bag Clutch Purse New See original listing
> 
> Item Number: 171214970538
> Seller ID: soniaspark13
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171214970538?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Waiting for your reply




I cannot tell. Pictures are not clear.


----------



## corame

Melonbaby said:


> Hi ladies! The owner purchased this bag in Holt Refrew in 2010, please authenticate it for me! Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud calf leather black & gold medium size
> 
> Item number: N/A
> 
> Seller: N/A
> 
> Link: http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2771_zps2245ee07.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2774_zpsdf603ac3.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2775_zps3e50cf4c.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2777_zpsdde55e73.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2779_zpsfc95aa93.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2780_zps2b38464e.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2783_zpsf81246b5.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2784_zps2aaeaf27.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2785_zpsa19bf3e0.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2786_zps6d3362c3.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2787_zps7221a4cb.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2788_zps23de8492.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2789_zps45f8a27d.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2791_zpsee54c26e.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2792_zps4892df4a.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2793_zps737c277f.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2794_zps4f5f0754.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2797_zpsb6e82d54.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2800_zpsd17bb7f0.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2803_zps9fb43a37.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2806_zps7da84ebd.jpg
> 
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums...lack silver stud bag/DSC_2808_zps7e2efcd2.jpg




Looks good. My opinion is that this bag is authentic.


----------



## Inna B

corame said:


> I cannot tell. Pictures are not clear.


What pictures should I request from the seller? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Some photos I took from the TJ Maxx "runway store" in Moraga, Ca.

I already felt weird taking them... I guess I should have tried to get at least one red tag and one serial from a pocket somewhere. These ones all look to me like they are all just rejected ones. The white patent was stained, some had flaws... But.... You know... I think one of the authenticators here bought a clutch there. She's an expert so I am sure she checked it and found it to be authentic. Maybe there's a mixture of authentic items and some knock-offs or (other). I guess you'd have to know what you're doing to buy from there. I haven't heard from corporate yet..

The size on the bottom of that shoe looks off to me. I am NO expert but none of my shoes have stamps like that. They are all etched and not raised. Maybe they're really old styles?


----------



## rhondaroni0

some more. The camo clutch is suuuuuper cute.


----------



## corame

Inna B said:


> What pictures should I request from the seller? Thanks in advance.




Label inside and more details pics.


----------



## corame

rhondaroni0 said:


> Some photos I took from the TJ Maxx "runway store" in Moraga, Ca.
> 
> I already felt weird taking them... I guess I should have tried to get at least one red tag and one serial from a pocket somewhere. These ones all look to me like they are all just rejected ones. The white patent was stained, some had flaws... But.... You know... I think one of the authenticators here bought a clutch there. She's an expert so I am sure she checked it and found it to be authentic. Maybe there's a mixture of authentic items and some knock-offs or (other). I guess you'd have to know what you're doing to buy from there. I haven't heard from corporate yet..
> 
> The size on the bottom of that shoe looks off to me. I am NO expert but none of my shoes have stamps like that. They are all etched and not raised. Maybe they're really old styles?




The shoes look good to me. Actually some of them are 2012 spring collection. Just like I said, I believe those scarf are between auth. items.

You cannot sell only fake items so they mix them just like you said.
The grande lock also looks good(front).


----------



## sammie225

Please help me authenticate ladies&gents  Seller says he has the invoice and his feedback looks alright so far
Item Name: Veritable Sac Valentino avec fracture france neuf
Item Number: 171216764095
Seller ID: lordgotham
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/171216764095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## sonia1982

Hi, Please help me to Authenticate this bag I want to buy it but I don't know if it is an authentic.
.. some pictures..  thanks a lot

images64.fotosik.pl/575/a68e26c6506ea816.jpg
images62.fotosik.pl/575/ed84fc47a282fe3b.jpg
images64.fotosik.pl/575/a68e26c6506ea816.jpg
images62.fotosik.pl/575/46749b51279efa6a.jpg
images65.fotosik.pl/575/c36a8538f94b8f83.jpg
images64.fotosik.pl/575/ac753233ecb9c9ce.jpg
images63.fotosik.pl/573/1a01738a656afc68.jpg
images65.fotosik.pl/575/f8832cf3ae14b5e7.jpgimages65.fotosik.pl/575/0a69bdf1ef97d473.jpg


----------



## corame

sammie225 said:


> Please help me authenticate ladies&gents  Seller says he has the invoice and his feedback looks alright so far
> Item Name: Veritable Sac Valentino avec fracture france neuf
> Item Number: 171216764095
> Seller ID: lordgotham
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/171216764095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Looks good to me so far. Would like to see the code inside the pocket. Is this small or large size?
The listing was removed, by the way.


----------



## corame

sonia1982 said:


> Hi, Please help me to Authenticate this bag I want to buy it but I don't know if it is an authentic.
> .. some pictures..  thanks a lot
> 
> images64.fotosik.pl/575/a68e26c6506ea816.jpg
> images62.fotosik.pl/575/ed84fc47a282fe3b.jpg
> images64.fotosik.pl/575/a68e26c6506ea816.jpg
> images62.fotosik.pl/575/46749b51279efa6a.jpg
> images65.fotosik.pl/575/c36a8538f94b8f83.jpg
> images64.fotosik.pl/575/ac753233ecb9c9ce.jpg
> images63.fotosik.pl/573/1a01738a656afc68.jpg
> images65.fotosik.pl/575/f8832cf3ae14b5e7.jpgimages65.fotosik.pl/575/0a69bdf1ef97d473.jpg




Pictures are not visible.
Please post them in our format.


----------



## sonia1982

sorry.. photos again
http://images64.fotosik.pl/575/a68e26c6506ea816.jpg


----------



## corame

sonia1982 said:


> sorry.. photos again
> http://images64.fotosik.pl/575/a68e26c6506ea816.jpg




You need to post all pictures. 
I cannot tell from one picture.


----------



## sonia1982

http://images62.fotosik.pl/575/ed84fc47a282fe3b.jpg
http://images64.fotosik.pl/575/a68e26c6506ea816.jpg
http://images62.fotosik.pl/575/46749b51279efa6a.jpg
http://images65.fotosik.pl/575/c36a8538f94b8f83.jpg
http://images64.fotosik.pl/575/ac753233ecb9c9ce.jpg
http://images63.fotosik.pl/573/1a01738a656afc68.jpg
http://images65.fotosik.pl/575/f8832cf3ae14b5e7.jpg
http://images65.fotosik.pl/575/0a69bdf1ef97d473.jpg

is this ok?


----------



## corame

sonia1982 said:


> http://images62.fotosik.pl/575/ed84fc47a282fe3b.jpg
> http://images64.fotosik.pl/575/a68e26c6506ea816.jpg
> http://images62.fotosik.pl/575/46749b51279efa6a.jpg
> http://images65.fotosik.pl/575/c36a8538f94b8f83.jpg
> http://images64.fotosik.pl/575/ac753233ecb9c9ce.jpg
> http://images63.fotosik.pl/573/1a01738a656afc68.jpg
> http://images65.fotosik.pl/575/f8832cf3ae14b5e7.jpg
> http://images65.fotosik.pl/575/0a69bdf1ef97d473.jpg
> 
> is this ok?




Not authentic.


----------



## sonia1982

thank you so much


----------



## sammie225

corame said:


> Looks good to me so far. Would like to see the code inside the pocket. Is this small or large size?
> The listing was removed, by the way.



thank you for your advice.the listing ended yesterday evening without anyone bidding on it  
i think it's the large size,i received the following measurments: 32 x17x23 cm. 
maybe the seller will put it on again and then i'll ask for the code


----------



## corame

Ok


----------



## hedy devine

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Rockstud bag?

*Item Name*:  Valentino Garavani Rockstud Double Handle Leather Tote
*Item Number*:  151165250875
*Seller ID*:  celeb-style-boutique
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151165250875

Many thanks!


----------



## corame

hedy devine said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Rockstud bag?
> 
> 
> 
> *Item Name*:  Valentino Garavani Rockstud Double Handle Leather Tote
> 
> *Item Number*:  151165250875
> 
> *Seller ID*:  celeb-style-boutique
> 
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151165250875
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks!




This looks good. Authentic.


----------



## hedy devine

corame said:


> This looks good. Authentic.


Thanks so much, corame!  I really appreciate your prompt response!


----------



## corame

hedy devine said:


> Thanks so much, corame!  I really appreciate your prompt response!




You are welcome


----------



## JR802021

Hello all!  Could you please help me authenticate my Valentino bag below? Thank you!

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Bronze Maison Pintucked


----------



## corame

JR802021 said:


> Hello all!  Could you please help me authenticate my Valentino bag below? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Bronze Maison Pintucked




Authentic.


----------



## JR802021

corame said:


> Authentic.


Thank you very much!


----------



## sammie225

corame said:


> Ok



Hello again dear corame,
The seller relisted the bag but he says he's unable to find the serial number.
Could you might tell me where it is located exactly?He has the invoice from Gallerie Lafayettes
Thanks a lot


----------



## corame

Inside the pocket.


----------



## corame

sammie225 said:


> Hello again dear corame,
> The seller relisted the bag but he says he's unable to find the serial number.
> Could you might tell me where it is located exactly?He has the invoice from Gallerie Lafayettes
> Thanks a lot




What size is this bag?


----------



## honeyygrrl

Hi lovely TPFers!

I'd love your help authenticating the following two Valentino handbags - thanks in advance for your time and expert opinions!

Item 1:
Item Name: Amazing VALENTINO Medium Rockstud Pink Leather Flap Bag Handbag New NWT $2245 
Item Number: 221357097767   
Seller ID:  								 	          jules453262
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221357097767?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Item 2:
Item Name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD Mini Tote
Item Number: 261376861176
Seller ID: shopmom411 (believe she is a devoted TPFer)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261376861176?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## corame

honeyygrrl said:


> Hi lovely TPFers!
> 
> I'd love your help authenticating the following two Valentino handbags - thanks in advance for your time and expert opinions!
> 
> Item 1:
> Item Name: Amazing VALENTINO Medium Rockstud Pink Leather Flap Bag Handbag New NWT $2245
> Item Number: 221357097767
> Seller ID:             jules453262
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221357097767?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Item 2:
> Item Name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD Mini Tote
> Item Number: 261376861176
> Seller ID: shopmom411 (believe she is a devoted TPFer)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261376861176?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648




Both authentic.


----------



## PureSparkle

Dear Corame and LabelLover81 

Would you kindly please take a look at this Valentino Black Lace Nuage Bow bag?  

Thank you so much for your kind assistance


----------



## corame

PureSparkle said:


> Dear Corame and LabelLover81
> 
> Would you kindly please take a look at this Valentino Black Lace Nuage Bow bag?
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind assistance




Authentic.


----------



## PureSparkle

Dear Corame 

Thank you for your help  
Sorry about the upside down photos 

Have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## corame

PureSparkle said:


> Dear Corame
> 
> Thank you for your help
> Sorry about the upside down photos
> 
> Have a great weekend ahead!




Thank you.
Wish you a great weekend.


----------



## kathleenmgs

Valentino Gunmetal Leather Handbag with Kiss Clasp Tote
111265287560
irinka2you
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111265287560?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Could you look at this one for me?  Thank you!


----------



## corame

kathleenmgs said:


> Valentino Gunmetal Leather Handbag with Kiss Clasp Tote
> 111265287560
> irinka2you
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111265287560?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Could you look at this one for me?  Thank you!




It looks good.


----------



## kathleenmgs

corame said:


> It looks good.



Thanks so much!


----------



## corame

kathleenmgs said:


> Thanks so much!




You are welcome


----------



## fengxiaoxiaohua

Can someone please authenticate this pair of green Valentino shoes? Thanks a lot!!

Item Name : Valentino rockstud slingback (apple green)


----------



## corame

fengxiaoxiaohua said:


> Can someone please authenticate this pair of green Valentino shoes? Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Item Name : Valentino rockstud slingback (apple green)




They look good.


----------



## corame

fengxiaoxiaohua said:


> Can someone please authenticate this pair of green Valentino shoes? Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Item Name : Valentino rockstud slingback (apple green)




Hmm, would you mind posting a pic of the buckle and a close pic of the Valentino writting on the insole?
Thanks


----------



## dhawit11

Please help me authenticate this bag: 

Item Name:VALENTINO GRANDE LOCK ROCKSTUD RED PATENT LEATHER LARGE FLAP BAG
Item Number: I'm not sure where to find this number
Seller ID: shopandwork1956
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...867?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27de1a4beb

Thanks!


----------



## corame

dhawit11 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:VALENTINO GRANDE LOCK ROCKSTUD RED PATENT LEATHER LARGE FLAP BAG
> 
> Item Number: I'm not sure where to find this number
> 
> Seller ID: shopandwork1956
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...867?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27de1a4beb
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




It looks good to me.


----------



## dhawit11

corame said:


> It looks good to me.


The seller says she purchased it al Nordstrom rack which seemed odd to me. Also she said she purchased it for $700, no dust bag or box. What do you think?


----------



## corame

dhawit11 said:


> The seller says she purchased it al Nordstrom rack which seemed odd to me. Also she said she purchased it for $700, no dust bag or box. What do you think?




700$ it's weird. This large size is 2000$ but generally patents get in bigger sales  but still, 700$ is a low price. I didnt get a box either when I got my va va voom. Have you asked her about a receipt or proof of purchase? No dust bag, no care card?
Tell her to send you a close up pic of the serial nr inside the pocket. Let's check that one.


----------



## dhawit11

She does have the receipt, I'll ask the seller for the serial number inside! I'll keep you guys posted! Thank you for your help!


----------



## LabelLover81

Nordstrom rack is a discount retailer, an outlet basically. No dustbag or care card are commonplace. A lot of bags that end up there are returns from the main line store.


----------



## fengxiaoxiaohua

corame said:


> Hmm, would you mind posting a pic of the buckle and a close pic of the Valentino writting on the insole?
> Thanks




















Here it is. Thanks!!!


----------



## dhawit11

Yep, I know that Nordstrom rack is a discounted retailer but it usually does not carry very popular Valentino handbags.. It usually has those that dont sell as well


----------



## dhawit11

The seller provided with a receipt but it does not say Valentino away. I'm too suspicious to make the purchase


----------



## LabelLover81

dhawit11 said:


> Yep, I know that Nordstrom rack is a discounted retailer but it usually does not carry very popular Valentino handbags.. It usually has those that dont sell as well


Not necessarily. I've owned probably close to 100 valentino bags over the years and some of those included rockstuds that have been purchased at nordstrom rack.


----------



## dhawit11

Should I take the risk in your opinion?


----------



## LabelLover81

If you're that apprehensive just call nordstrom rack and ask them what the sku is for.


----------



## kathleenmgs

LabelLover81 said:


> If you're that apprehensive just call nordstrom rack and ask them what the sku is for.



That is a really good idea.


----------



## dhawit11

Thank you! Appreciate your help


----------



## corame

fengxiaoxiaohua said:


> Here it is. Thanks!!!




Authentic. You are welcome.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Histoire Soft Leather Metallic Pewter Handbag Bag Tote
Item Number: 281256710803
Seller ID: silver*aries
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...803?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417c34d293

My friend just told me she needs a Histoire - is this one ok? Have you seen a better price recently?


----------



## corame

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Histoire Soft Leather Metallic Pewter Handbag Bag Tote
> 
> Item Number: 281256710803
> 
> Seller ID: silver*aries
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...803?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417c34d293
> 
> 
> 
> My friend just told me she needs a Histoire - is this one ok? Have you seen a better price recently?




Authentic.


----------



## love33

Item Name: Authentic Valentino beige GORGEOUS rockstud collection tote/shopper ex cond
Item Number: 231150533037
Seller ID: fab*design
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...037?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d1a539ad

PLEASSSEE AUTHENTICATE THIS BAG FOR ME~REALLY INTEREST IN BUYING~THANKSSSS!!


----------



## corame

love33 said:


> Item Name: Authentic Valentino beige GORGEOUS rockstud collection tote/shopper ex cond
> Item Number: 231150533037
> Seller ID: fab*design
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...037?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d1a539ad
> 
> PLEASSSEE AUTHENTICATE THIS BAG FOR ME~REALLY INTEREST IN BUYING~THANKSSSS!!




Looks good. Authentic


----------



## ChanelItaly

Hi girls,

could you please help me to authenticate this Rockstud Valentino?There's no datacode inside and the inscription VALENTINO on the inside leather pocket is a little crooked ... is it normal?
Thankkkkkkks     

http://imgbox.com/g/13UbDY4Mqf


----------



## corame

ChanelItaly said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> could you please help me to authenticate this Rockstud Valentino?There's no datacode inside and the inscription VALENTINO on the inside leather pocket is a little crooked ... is it normal?
> Thankkkkkkks
> 
> http://imgbox.com/g/13UbDY4Mqf




Your bag is a forgery. Where you purchased this bag?


----------



## ChanelItaly

corame said:


> Your bag is a forgery. Where you purchased this bag?


OMG .... I have not bought it yet, I would buy it but I have no Valentino bag. So it is false???  :rain::rain:


----------



## corame

ChanelItaly said:


> OMG .... I have not bought it yet, I would buy it but I have no Valentino bag. So it is false???  :rain::rain:




Yes. Don't buy it.


----------



## ChanelItaly

corame said:


> Yes. Don't buy it.


Thank you....really....thanks a lot!! :salute:


----------



## corame

ChanelItaly said:


> Thank you....really....thanks a lot!! :salute:




You are welcome.


----------



## rhondaroni0

item V Violet rose dome bag?
seller  dia201010
item# 
121255463715
  link http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...715?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3b638b23

I think this one is fake. Can an expert let me know? Thanks!!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

rosier dark pink/black
seller skyrunway
item 
331075910812
  link http://www.ebay.com/itm/331075910812?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## rhondaroni0

yello/gray rosier
seller yoogiscloset (This is generally a trusted site, right)
item 
400658918355
  link http://www.ebay.com/itm/400658918355?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
No photo of the bag in it's entirety from the front.


----------



## rhondaroni0

red/dark pink rosier
seller  blacktiecharisma
item 
221333435081
  link http://www.ebay.com/itm/221333435081?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rhondaroni0

all red rosier
seller  deus-luz-amor
item 
271396779270
  link http://www.ebay.com/itm/271396779270?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Puttin' ya to work today! Thanks so much goddesses of authenticity!!!


----------



## Newbie2510

Hi all, Please help me authenticate these items:
1). $2245 New Authentic Valentino Rockstud Stud Medium Flap Bag Black
Seller: buy_it_here1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261381761354?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Item: 261381761354

2). valentino rockstud handbag
Seller: sluo1983
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251442990771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Item: 251442990771

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## corame

Newbie2510 said:


> Hi all, Please help me authenticate these items:
> 1). $2245 New Authentic Valentino Rockstud Stud Medium Flap Bag Black
> Seller: buy_it_here1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261381761354?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Item: 261381761354
> 
> 2). valentino rockstud handbag
> Seller: sluo1983
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251442990771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Item: 251442990771
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!




The first one is authentic, the second not sure. Is that suede inside on the flap part? Can the seller provide a picture with the code inside the pocket?


----------



## Newbie2510

Hi,
The seller provide these pics:



She said that it's suede on the flap of the bag. Is it uncommon?
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## corame

Newbie2510 said:


> Hi,
> The seller provide these pics:
> View attachment 2497023
> View attachment 2497024
> 
> She said that it's suede on the flap of the bag. Is it uncommon?
> Thanks so much for your help!




The receipt says nothing but anyway the bag is authentic.


----------



## dhawit11

Hello! A couple of days ago, I posted a link to a ebay listing for a Valentino Rockstud flap bag in red patent with gold hardware for you guys to review, which I finally purchased!!!!! And just received in the mail. At first I was hesitant because the bag was selling for $1100, bought in a Nordstrom Rack and refurbished. 

Well I took a chance and purchased the bag!! I just received it and I would love to show you guys and ask for your opinion regarding its authenticity. 


Name: Valentino Grande Lock Rockstud Red Patent Leather large flap bag

Item Number: 171229989867

Seller: shopandwork1956 

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=171229989867

Thanks for your opinions in advance! Photos attached were the ones I took myself .


----------



## rhondaroni0

.


----------



## corame

dhawit11 said:


> Hello! A couple of days ago, I posted a link to a ebay listing for a Valentino Rockstud flap bag in red patent with gold hardware for you guys to review, which I finally purchased!!!!! And just received in the mail. At first I was hesitant because the bag was selling for $1100, bought in a Nordstrom Rack and refurbished.
> 
> Well I took a chance and purchased the bag!! I just received it and I would love to show you guys and ask for your opinion regarding its authenticity.
> 
> 
> Name: Valentino Grande Lock Rockstud Red Patent Leather large flap bag
> 
> Item Number: 171229989867
> 
> Seller: shopandwork1956
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=171229989867
> 
> Thanks for your opinions in advance! Photos attached were the ones I took myself .
> 
> View attachment 2497096
> View attachment 2497092
> View attachment 2497093
> View attachment 2497094




You should post some extra pics of close up parts from inside details etc.


----------



## dhawit11

W


----------



## corame

dhawit11 said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497111
> View attachment 2497114
> View attachment 2497121
> View attachment 2497127




Authentic.


----------



## dhawit11

corame said:


> Authentic.




Thank you corame!!


----------



## corame

dhawit11 said:


> Thank you corame!!




You are welcome


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks so much - my friend got it - she's wanted this bag for years 



corame said:


> Looks good. Authentic


----------



## Kkakdugi

Hello, pls help me authenticate these items:
1). $2695 NWT VALENTINO PATENT LEATHER SNAKESKIN APHRODITE BOW HANDBAG
Seller: dhopper78
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2695-NWT...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7c64d8d3&_uhb=1
Item: 191065544915


2). Valentino Garavani Aphrodite Red Leather Bow Top Handle Handbag Bag Purse $1845
Seller: 3662marina 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentin...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af1264ea7&_uhb=1
Item: 390592876199

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## corame

Kkakdugi said:


> Hello, pls help me authenticate these items:
> 
> 1). $2695 NWT VALENTINO PATENT LEATHER SNAKESKIN APHRODITE BOW HANDBAG
> 
> Seller: dhopper78
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2695-NWT...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7c64d8d3&_uhb=1
> 
> Item: 191065544915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2). Valentino Garavani Aphrodite Red Leather Bow Top Handle Handbag Bag Purse $1845
> 
> Seller: 3662marina
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentin...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af1264ea7&_uhb=1
> 
> Item: 390592876199
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!




I'd like to see a picture of the serial nr for the 1st one.
Second looks authentic.


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you look at this for me?

Auth VALENTINO Jeweled V-Clasp Continental Coin Bag Purse Wallet Clutch
310870101283
mousefeathervintage
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310870101283?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA!


----------



## corame

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you look at this for me?
> 
> Auth VALENTINO Jeweled V-Clasp Continental Coin Bag Purse Wallet Clutch
> 310870101283
> mousefeathervintage
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310870101283?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> TIA!




This looks authentic.


----------



## kathleenmgs

corame said:


> This looks authentic.



Great!  Thank you.


----------



## corame

kathleenmgs said:


> Great!  Thank you.


----------



## Newbie2510

Hi,

I just won this item and would like it to be authenticated; 
Item: Authentic Valentino Grande lock chain black a/w 2012/3 excellent shoulder bag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...rsMLS%2BYgRDzlbcq15zM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Item number: 221371977832
Seller: teatrodimoda

Thanks so much for your help! I appreciate your time for doing this


----------



## corame

It looks authentic.


----------



## corame

Newbie2510 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just won this item and would like it to be authenticated;
> Item: Authentic Valentino Grande lock chain black a/w 2012/3 excellent shoulder bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...rsMLS%2BYgRDzlbcq15zM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Item number: 221371977832
> Seller: teatrodimoda
> 
> Thanks so much for your help! I appreciate your time for doing this




It looks authentic.


----------



## Newbie2510

Thanks so much corame!!


----------



## corame

Newbie2510 said:


> Thanks so much corame!!




You are welcome


----------



## princes06

Hi I've recently won an item from Ebay, could you please help me authentic it? thanks!

Item Name: Authentic Valentino Rockstud Mini Tote Retail Price 1995$ Receipt Included. New                         
Item Number: 261384786036
Seller ID: beautylight80 (43 )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...ZAysPMsA2irc7hj1g3CAc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## corame

princes06 said:


> Hi I've recently won an item from Ebay, could you please help me authentic it? thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Valentino Rockstud Mini Tote Retail Price 1995$ Receipt Included. New
> Item Number: 261384786036
> Seller ID: beautylight80 (43 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...ZAysPMsA2irc7hj1g3CAc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




This looks authentic.
But post your own pictures when you get it..with so many mini totes latelly, let's see some detaills.


----------



## petlouie

Item Name:  Valentino Bow Flip Flops
Seller ID:  theluxurycloset.com
 Link:  http://www.theluxurycloset.com/cash-delivery/valentino-grey-lace-jelly-thong-flip-flops


----------



## corame

petlouie said:


> Item Name:  Valentino Bow Flip Flops
> Seller ID:  theluxurycloset.com
> Link:  http://www.theluxurycloset.com/cash-delivery/valentino-grey-lace-jelly-thong-flip-flops




Can you pls post the pics here?
Dunno why, I'm not able to see them.
Thanks


----------



## jacquesjax

Item Name: ***** Valentino Rockstud Acid Punk Rock & Roll Dome Shoulder Bag NEW *****
Item Number: 231161474974
Seller ID: back_thennish (688 )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...974?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d24c2f9e

Hi Everyone, 

Can you please help me authenticate this Valentino bag?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## corame

jacquesjax said:


> Item Name: ***** Valentino Rockstud Acid Punk Rock & Roll Dome Shoulder Bag NEW *****
> 
> Item Number: 231161474974
> 
> Seller ID: back_thennish (688 )
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...974?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d24c2f9e
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Valentino bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Could you pls post the pics here dirrectly?


----------



## jacquesjax

corame said:


> Could you pls post the pics here dirrectly?


Hi Corame,

I've attached the photos from the ebay post.

TIA


----------



## corame

jacquesjax said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> 
> 
> I've attached the photos from the ebay post.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




Authentic


----------



## pinkyko

Nice bag


----------



## omama mia

Hi girls,

could you please help me to authenticate this  Valentino Rockstud Clutch?

Item Name: Authentic Valentino beige GORGEOUS rockstud collection tote/shopper ex cond
Item Number: 111273178670
Seller ID: cheesecherry
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-All-Around-Flap-Wristlet-Clutch-Bag-Fushia-Pink-1495-/111273178670?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e865f62e&nma=true&si=SKhaHeh%252FqXD1B31A2kGV%252FuEg%252Brg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## jacquesjax

corame said:


> Authentic




Thank you


----------



## corame

omama mia said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> 
> 
> could you please help me to authenticate this  Valentino Rockstud Clutch?
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Valentino beige GORGEOUS rockstud collection tote/shopper ex cond
> 
> Item Number: 111273178670
> 
> Seller ID: cheesecherry
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Pls post the pics here dirrectly.


----------



## corame

jacquesjax said:


> Thank you




You are welcome.


----------



## omama mia

corame said:


> Pls post the pics here dirrectly.


Hello! Add a photo


----------



## corame

omama mia said:


> Hello! Add a photo




Could you pls report the 3,4,6 and 8 picture? They cracked. I see them really small but they wont open.


----------



## omama mia

corame said:


> Could you pls report the 3,4,6 and 8 picture? They cracked. I see them really small but they wont open.


http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_57_zpsb9272d26.jpg

http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_577_zpse3774dfe.jpg

http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_576_zps0ffa82d8.jpg

http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_573_zpsf8a15210.jpg

http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_572_zpse99ec052.jpg

http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_574_zps6597d8ec.jpg

http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_575_zps0000e4ed.jpg

http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_571_zpsf4f5cc50.jpg


----------



## corame

omama mia said:


> http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_57_zpsb9272d26.jpg
> 
> http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_577_zpse3774dfe.jpg
> 
> http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_576_zps0ffa82d8.jpg
> 
> http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_573_zpsf8a15210.jpg
> 
> http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_572_zpse99ec052.jpg
> 
> http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_574_zps6597d8ec.jpg
> 
> http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_575_zps0000e4ed.jpg
> 
> http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220014/_571_zpsf4f5cc50.jpg




It looks good.


----------



## omama mia

corame said:


> It looks good.


Thank you very much


----------



## corame

omama mia said:


> Thank you very much




 You are welcome.


----------



## dianerroy

Hello, can you please help me authenticate:

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Medium Tote Bag, Light Blue

Item Number 161237646885

Seller ID: zhous-jya6ycfq

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161237646885?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

dianerroy said:


> Hello, can you please help me authenticate:
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Medium Tote Bag, Light Blue
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number 161237646885
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID: zhous-jya6ycfq
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161237646885?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Pls post the pictures here.


----------



## minimalenvy

Item Name:  Valentino Rock Stud HandBag
Item Number: 131116741799
Seller ID: babex2012
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Rock-Stud-HandBag-/131116741799?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=dfUwmPvio6IyhwjzAR03Llslg34%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Hi guys! I purchased this Valentino rockstud bag on eBay and I was wondering whether anyone could authenticate it? The leather doesn't seem to feel as buttery as my other Valentino bag and there there is no serial number so I am a bit worried. Here are additional pictures:


----------



## corame

minimalenvy said:


> Item Name:  Valentino Rock Stud HandBag
> 
> Item Number: 131116741799
> 
> Seller ID: babex2012
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...vio6IyhwjzAR03Llslg34%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I purchased this Valentino rockstud bag on eBay and I was wondering whether anyone could authenticate it? The leather doesn't seem to feel as buttery as my other Valentino bag and there there is no serial number so I am a bit worried. Here are additional pictures:




Fake! Get your money back.


----------



## minimalenvy

corame said:


> Fake! Get your money back.


Thank you for the quick reply! Im glad I checked with you.


----------



## corame

minimalenvy said:


> Thank you for the quick reply! Im glad I checked with you.




You are welcome


----------



## dianerroy

So sorry, I am computer illiterate sometimes. Here are the pics from the ebay listing. Thank you.


----------



## dianerroy

I am trying this again. Thank you for your patience with me-I'll get it right!


----------



## emjenny

Please help me authenticate these valentino rockstuds? Thanks!!!
anauthentic.com/ebay/030114IMG_2055.jpg


----------



## corame

emjenny said:


> Please help me authenticate these valentino rockstuds? Thanks!!!
> 
> anauthentic.com/ebay/030114IMG_2055.jpg




You did not post the pictures correctly in here.


----------



## corame

dianerroy said:


> I am trying this again. Thank you for your patience with me-I'll get it right!




The pictures are to small and dark to see anything. Please take the pictures again in a better light and upload the pictures at a good resolution.


----------



## purselover2007

Hi there, can you please authenticate this bag.  Thanks much!

Item: Valentino rocketed leather dome satchel
Item # 251442294979
Seller: 6ftfashions

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...979?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8b20f0c3


----------



## mdchan602

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this pair of Valentino! Thank you so much!!

Item Name: Valentino Couture Bow d'Orsay Nude Pumps Sz 6.5
Item Number: 121283556707
Seller ID: ketitafashion
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121283556707?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## corame

purselover2007 said:


> Hi there, can you please authenticate this bag.  Thanks much!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Valentino rocketed leather dome satchel
> 
> Item # 251442294979
> 
> Seller: 6ftfashions
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...979?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8b20f0c3




Authentic.


----------



## corame

mdchan602 said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this pair of Valentino! Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Couture Bow d'Orsay Nude Pumps Sz 6.5
> Item Number: 121283556707
> Seller ID: ketitafashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121283556707?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649




Authentic.


----------



## PursePrincess24

hi, can you pls authenticate? TIA! 
description: Gorgeous Authentic Valentino Rockstud Zip Dome Bag, Light Pink $2295
item#: 141205671620
seller:  12244714449
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Au...620?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e0838ec4


----------



## corame

PursePrincess24 said:


> hi, can you pls authenticate? TIA!
> description: Gorgeous Authentic Valentino Rockstud Zip Dome Bag, Light Pink $2295
> item#: 141205671620
> seller:  12244714449
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Au...620?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e0838ec4




I need nore pics from inside. Taf and code.


----------



## yubi

Hello, kindly authenticate this for me please! TIA

Item Name: Valentino leopard print rockstud flats

Item Number: 121273103855

Seller ID: lookatyou*

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-VALENTI...03855?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c3c70b5ef


----------



## corame

yubi said:


> Hello, kindly authenticate this for me please! TIA
> 
> Item Name: Valentino leopard print rockstud flats
> 
> Item Number: 121273103855
> 
> Seller ID: lookatyou*
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-VALENTI...03855?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c3c70b5ef




Authentic. Very nice .


----------



## Ema21

Hello.
I bought this Valentino last week. I think it's called the Girello. And I'd love to know if it's real? I didn't think about it too much before buying it, cuz well, you can see the price. haha. Did I make a mistake?

Item Name: Valentino Mauve Girello Flap Bag
eBay Item Number: 301100781004
Seller ID: michaelsconsignment
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301100781004

Thank you in advance.


----------



## corame

Ema21 said:


> Hello.
> I bought this Valentino last week. I think it's called the Girello. And I'd love to know if it's real? I didn't think about it too much before buying it, cuz well, you can see the price. haha. Did I make a mistake?
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Mauve Girello Flap Bag
> eBay Item Number: 301100781004
> Seller ID: michaelsconsignment
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301100781004
> 
> Thank you in advance.




Not only that you got a bargain here..but a Beautiful one  Authentic.


----------



## omama mia

hi expert can you please have a look at this one for me





http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220015/ftgrgf_zpsc12c0301.jpg
http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220015/erf_zpsf1f29d15.png
http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220015/vgf_zps842a7348.png
http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220015/rt_zps554f953c.png

THX Acer220ya


----------



## mdchan602

Hello! Can you help me authenticate these heels? Thank you so much!

Item Name: Valentino Black Ankle-Wrap Kitten heel Rockstuds 36.5 $895
Item Number: 161227334268
Seller ID: karolinec1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Black-Ankle-Wrap-Kitten-heel-Rockstuds-36-5-895-/161227334268?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=ZYOHuVzRZW6UUnMlGf2RJM29oQ8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks!!


----------



## corame

omama mia said:


> hi expert can you please have a look at this one for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220015/ftgrgf_zpsc12c0301.jpg
> http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220015/erf_zpsf1f29d15.png
> http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220015/vgf_zps842a7348.png
> http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/acer220/acer220015/rt_zps554f953c.png
> 
> THX Acer220ya




It looks authentic.


----------



## corame

mdchan602 said:


> Hello! Can you help me authenticate these heels? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Black Ankle-Wrap Kitten heel Rockstuds 36.5 $895
> Item Number: 161227334268
> Seller ID: karolinec1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Black-Ankle-Wrap-Kitten-heel-Rockstuds-36-5-895-/161227334268?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=ZYOHuVzRZW6UUnMlGf2RJM29oQ8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks!!




Pls post the pics here.


----------



## rng422

Hi there, please authenticate this bag!

Name: valentino rockstud leather dome satchel handbag $2295 current
Item number: 221379970352
Seller: wmar750
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338b464530

Thank you in advance!


----------



## corame

rng422 said:


> Hi there, please authenticate this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Name: valentino rockstud leather dome satchel handbag $2295 current
> 
> Item number: 221379970352
> 
> Seller: wmar750
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338b464530
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Pls post the pics here.


----------



## rng422

corame said:


> Pls post the pics here.


----------



## corame

rng422 said:


>




Something is not right. In 1 pic I can see the red tag but in another, I cant. Can you pls post a pic of the close up look of the red tag inside?


----------



## rng422

Corame,

If you look closely, I believe the interior pocket is turned out in the picture thereby obscuring the red tag. Shall I ask seller for closer pic of red tag still? Anything else questionable? I appreciate it!


----------



## corame

rng422 said:


> Corame,
> 
> If you look closely, I believe the interior pocket is turned out in the picture thereby obscuring the red tag. Shall I ask seller for closer pic of red tag still? Anything else questionable? I appreciate it!




Yes. You are right. I was to tired )
A close up picture of the tag would be enough.


----------



## rng422

Here is the tag picture! Thanks so much.


----------



## corame

rng422 said:


> View attachment 2536360
> 
> 
> Here is the tag picture! Thanks so much.




Looks good.


----------



## teachgirl789

Hello, please kindly authenticate (T.I.A)
Name:VALENTINO APHRODITE BLACK & GOLD PATENT LEATHER PANTHER PRINT SATCHEL BAG $2,995
Item Number:331143992311
Seller: shopwithme952
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331143992311?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Comments: Addition pics to follow...


----------



## teachgirl789

teachgirl789 said:


> Hello, please kindly authenticate (T.I.A)
> 
> Name:VALENTINO APHRODITE BLACK & GOLD PATENT LEATHER PANTHER PRINT SATCHEL BAG $2,995
> 
> Item Number:331143992311
> 
> Seller: shopwithme952
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331143992311?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: Addition pics to follow...
















Patent leather is quite difficult to photograph. Thanks for any assistance


----------



## corame

teachgirl789 said:


> View attachment 2539052
> View attachment 2539053
> View attachment 2539054
> View attachment 2539055
> View attachment 2539057
> View attachment 2539058
> View attachment 2539059
> View attachment 2539060
> View attachment 2539063
> View attachment 2539065
> View attachment 2539066
> 
> Patent leather is quite difficult to photograph. Thanks for any assistance




Fake.


----------



## teachgirl789

corame said:


> Fake.




Thanks for your assistance. 

The seller stands behind the authenticity of this bag and sells lots of them on eBay with high feedback. This is interesting...& insightful, thanks again!


----------



## corame

teachgirl789 said:


> Thanks for your assistance.
> 
> The seller stands behind the authenticity of this bag and sells lots of them on eBay with high feedback. This is interesting...& insightful, thanks again!




Taking in considerations the pictures posted, I state this is not good.


----------



## teachgirl789

corame said:


> Taking in considerations the pictures posted, I state this is not good.



OK, I will attempt to post clearer photos tonight just for a second opinion. The seller has said they purchase them directly from Valentino themselves & that there is no way that this is a fake. I know my pics are not the best. The seller is also quite flexible. Thank you.


----------



## intrigue

Hello, could someone kindly assist in authenticating? TIA!

Valentino Camo Rockstud Tote


----------



## corame

intrigue said:


> Hello, could someone kindly assist in authenticating? TIA!
> 
> Valentino Camo Rockstud Tote
> View attachment 2540316
> 
> View attachment 2540317
> 
> View attachment 2540318
> 
> View attachment 2540319
> 
> View attachment 2540320
> 
> View attachment 2540321
> 
> View attachment 2540322
> 
> View attachment 2540323
> 
> View attachment 2540324
> 
> View attachment 2540326
> View attachment 2540328




Only one picture is visible. Pls post them again.


----------



## intrigue

corame said:


> Only one picture is visible. Pls post them again.




I'm so sorry!
Here goes again....
















Looks like I can only attach 8 pictures at a time. If there is anything additional required for your opinion, I can add more but didn't want to overwhelm with too many posts. 

Thanks again!


----------



## corame

intrigue said:


> I'm so sorry!
> Here goes again....
> View attachment 2540334
> 
> View attachment 2540335
> 
> View attachment 2540336
> 
> View attachment 2540337
> 
> View attachment 2540338
> 
> View attachment 2540339
> 
> View attachment 2540340
> 
> View attachment 2540341
> 
> Looks like I can only attach 8 pictures at a time. If there is anything additional required for your opinion, I can add more but didn't want to overwhelm with too many posts.
> 
> Thanks again!




Yes. Pls post another front close picture of the tag inside.


----------



## intrigue

corame said:


> Yes. Pls post another front close picture of the tag inside.



I'm attaching pix of both tags inside with a closer view. Hope this is what you need. Thx!


----------



## corame

intrigue said:


> I'm attaching pix of both tags inside with a closer view. Hope this is what you need. Thx!
> 
> View attachment 2540359
> 
> View attachment 2540360




Authentic


----------



## intrigue

corame said:


> Authentic




Thanks so much!


----------



## teachgirl789

teachgirl789 said:


> Hello, please kindly authenticate (T.I.A)
> 
> Name:VALENTINO APHRODITE BLACK & GOLD PATENT LEATHER PANTHER PRINT SATCHEL BAG $2,995
> 
> Item Number:331143992311
> 
> Seller: shopwithme952
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331143992311?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: Addition pics to follow...




Attempting to post clearer pictures. Please let me know if they're something in particular that I should capture. Thanks for your time.











Second opinion?


----------



## Julienorway

Hi Girls! Im new in the forum, and I wonder if you could help me find out if this clutch is authentic? 


Seller: multihousing
Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...335?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461c358d3f

Julie


----------



## corame

intrigue said:


> Thanks so much!




You are welcome


----------



## corame

Julienorway said:


> Hi Girls! Im new in the forum, and I wonder if you could help me find out if this clutch is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: multihousing
> 
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...335?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461c358d3f
> 
> 
> 
> Julie




Pls post the pics here.


----------



## Julienorway

I have tried to attached the photos in this message, I'm not sure if I did it right?


----------



## corame

Julienorway said:


> I have tried to attached the photos in this message, I'm not sure if I did it right?




1 picture is not enough.
Post them all.


----------



## Julienorway

I cant find out how to post more photos at the same time


----------



## Julienorway

more


----------



## Julienorway

more photos


----------



## Julienorway

And more


----------



## Julienorway

more.


----------



## Julienorway

one more


----------



## corame

Julienorway said:


> one more




Looks good. Please post a picture of the back of it as well. I'd like to confirm.


----------



## Julienorway

Here:
It only cost $750, and thats why I wonder if its authentic.


----------



## corame

Julienorway said:


> Here:
> 
> It only cost $750, and thats why I wonder if its authentic.




This model is a 2011 and it's retail price was somewhere around 1200$ so 750$ it's a good price for ebay(not small) )
It's authentic.


----------



## teachgirl789

teachgirl789 said:


> OK, I will attempt to post clearer photos tonight just for a second opinion. The seller has said they purchase them directly from Valentino themselves & that there is no way that this is a fake. I know my pics are not the best. The seller is also quite flexible. Thank you.





teachgirl789 said:


> Hello, please kindly authenticate (T.I.A)
> Name:VALENTINO APHRODITE BLACK & GOLD PATENT LEATHER PANTHER PRINT SATCHEL BAG $2,995
> Item Number:331143992311
> Seller: shopwithme952
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331143992311?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Comments: Additional pics to follow...





teachgirl789 said:


> Attempting to post clearer pictures. Please let me know if they're something in particular that I should capture. Thanks for your time.
> View attachment 2540382
> View attachment 2540383
> View attachment 2540384
> View attachment 2540385
> View attachment 2540386
> View attachment 2540387
> View attachment 2540389
> View attachment 2540390
> View attachment 2540391
> View attachment 2540392
> 
> Second opinion?



Hi, can you please take a second look at this bag? I've uploaded different pictures. Thank you for your assistance & time.


----------



## Julienorway

You are 100% sure?? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Julienorway

corame said:


> This model is a 2011 and it's retail price was somewhere around 1200$ so 750$ it's a good price for ebay(not small) )
> It's authentic.


Im so worried, and I have been looking on every webpage to compare. I found this page that has fake, and I think it looks just like the one on ebay?? Are you sure that the bag I was posting is authentic? Thanks so much for helping me 

http://mybagsparty.net/goods-3768-Valentino-Rock-stud-Large-Zip-Clutch-Bag---black.html


----------



## corame

Julienorway said:


> You are 100% sure?? Thanks so much!!




Please reffer to authenticate4u.com for a 100% opinion. I said it looks good but until I have it in my hands, nothing can sure. I saw good fakes on this forum as well. A picture of the code inside would help.


----------



## corame

teachgirl789 said:


> Hi, can you please take a second look at this bag? I've uploaded different pictures. Thank you for your assistance & time.




Like I said, I belive this is not good due to it's code. I think you can get a second opinion on authenticate4u.com. 
We are doing this for free in here.
It's just my opinion. Until I hold this bag in my hands, I cant tell for sure.


----------



## Julienorway

here


----------



## teachgirl789

corame said:


> Like I said, I belive this is not good due to it's code. I think you can get a second opinion on authenticate4u.com.
> We are doing this for free in here.
> It's just my opinion. Until I hold this bag in my hands, I cant tell for sure.



Thank you for your valuable time, I understand that tPF is free and do appreciate all authenticators on the various threads that have assisted me over the years. I will use the paid service. I just wanted to ensure that the "un-authentic" reason was not due to poor photo quality. Thank you again.


----------



## teachgirl789

Please authenticate & thank you for your time in advance.

Name: NEW NWT VALENTINO GARAVANI APHRODITE LARGE TOTE HANDBAG GORGEOUS!! PERFECT!!
Item #:191097657202
Seller: lxltd
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191097657202?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

Julienorway said:


> here




Fake. Sorry.


----------



## corame

teachgirl789 said:


> Please authenticate & thank you for your time in advance.
> 
> Name: NEW NWT VALENTINO GARAVANI APHRODITE LARGE TOTE HANDBAG GORGEOUS!! PERFECT!!
> Item #:191097657202
> Seller: lxltd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191097657202?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Post the pics here.


----------



## teachgirl789

teachgirl789 said:


> Please authenticate & thank you for your time in advance.
> 
> Name: NEW NWT VALENTINO GARAVANI APHRODITE LARGE TOTE HANDBAG GORGEOUS!! PERFECT!!
> Item #:191097657202
> Seller: lxltd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191097657202?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




What other pics in particular should I ask the seller for in order to authenticate? Thank you.


----------



## corame

teachgirl789 said:


> What other pics in particular should I ask the seller for in order to authenticate? Thank you.




It's not a particular picture. I cannot see the pics because it wont upload any...


----------



## teachgirl789

corame said:


> It's not a particular picture. I cannot see the pics because it wont upload any...




So you are not able to view the 10 pictures included in the eBay listing at all?


----------



## purselover2007

Please help me authenticate.  Thanks!

Title: NWT authentic Valentino rockstud zip dome bag in red
Seller:  bagsaddict73
Item #: 231177256772
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231177256772?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I appreciate it!


----------



## corame

teachgirl789 said:


> What other pics in particular should I ask the seller for in order to authenticate? Thank you.




It's not about a pic. in particular, it's about the fact that I cannot upload to see the auction on ebay. 
You need to post the pics here.
Sorry.


----------



## corame

teachgirl789 said:


> So you are not able to view the 10 pictures included in the eBay listing at all?




Thats correct.


----------



## corame

purselover2007 said:


> Please help me authenticate.  Thanks!
> 
> Title: NWT authentic Valentino rockstud zip dome bag in red
> Seller:  bagsaddict73
> Item #: 231177256772
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231177256772?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I appreciate it!




Pls post the pics here.


----------



## teachgirl789

teachgirl789 said:


> Please authenticate & thank you for your time in advance.
> 
> Name: NEW NWT VALENTINO GARAVANI APHRODITE LARGE TOTE HANDBAG GORGEOUS!! PERFECT!!
> Item #:191097657202
> Seller: lxltd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191097657202?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




These are screen shot pics taken directly from the eBay listing:


----------



## purselover2007

corame said:


> Pls post the pics here.



Here are pics from eBay listing.  Thanks!


----------



## purselover2007

purselover2007 said:


> Here are pics from eBay listing.  Thanks!


Sorry I could not post more than 1 pic at a time.


----------



## purselover2007

purselover2007 said:


> Sorry I could not post more than 1 pic at a time.


Pic of serial number


----------



## purselover2007

purselover2007 said:


> Pic of serial number.


----------



## purselover2007

purselover2007 said:


> purselover2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of serial number.
> 
> 
> 
> Front of bag
Click to expand...


----------



## purselover2007

purselover2007 said:


> purselover2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Front of bag
> 
> 
> 
> Tags.  Seller said bag is from Neimans.
> 
> Thank you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## corame

purselover2007 said:


> purselover2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tags.  Seller said bag is from Neimans.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is authentic.
Click to expand...


----------



## corame

teachgirl789 I think it's the same bag.
You can ask a second opinion at authenticate4U.com


----------



## teachgirl789

corame said:


> It's not a particular picture. I cannot see the pics because it wont upload any...





teachgirl789 said:


> So you are not able to view the 10 pictures included in the eBay listing at all?





corame said:


> It's not about a pic. in particular, it's about the fact that I cannot upload to see the auction on ebay.
> You need to post the pics here.
> Sorry.





corame said:


> Thats correct.





teachgirl789 said:


> These are screen shot pics taken directly from the eBay listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2542993
> View attachment 2542994
> View attachment 2542995
> View attachment 2542996
> View attachment 2542997
> View attachment 2542998
> View attachment 2542999
> View attachment 2543000
> View attachment 2543001
> View attachment 2543002





corame said:


> teachgirl789 I think it's the same bag.
> You can ask a second opinion at authenticate4U.com



O.K. thank you for your time. They are actually 2 different bags inquired about; the first one I posted was the "panther" print and this one is the "python" print, but yes they are the same style of the "APHRODITE Bow Bag." I am still waiting to hear back from the paid authentication service.

Is this simply a style that you are less familiar with? Or is it simply the date code that looks off?  Again, thanks for your opinion.


----------



## corame

teachgirl789 said:


> O.K. thank you for your time. They are actually 2 different bags inquired about; the first one I posted was the "panther" print and this one is the "python" print, but yes they are the same style of the "APHRODITE Bow Bag." I am still waiting to hear back from the paid authentication service.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this simply a style that you are less familiar with? Or is it simply the date code that looks off?  Again, thanks for your opinion.




To me the code looks suspicious. Thats why I think the best would be for you to pay for a service so they can tell you 100%. I cannot tell you all the details since here come persons that sell fake items as well. 
I'm 80% this is a fake bag but you can ask someone thats totally in power to tell you for sure.
Indeed, it has parts that show as being authentic but my problem is the code.


----------



## purselover2007

corame said:


> purselover2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank so much!!! This gives me great peace of mind.
Click to expand...


----------



## imgr8

I need help. I placed an order but I think I got the wrong color.

I ordered this shade of pink: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...k/prod88100106/p.prod?eVar4=You May Also Like

And what I received looks like this: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Valentino-Rockstud-Flap-Clutch-Pink/prod92020011/p.prod

Here's what I received:







Can someone tell me if this is the right color and I am getting mad for nothing?


----------



## corame

imgr8 said:


> I need help. I placed an order but I think I got the wrong color.
> 
> I ordered this shade of pink: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...k/prod88100106/p.prod?eVar4=You May Also Like
> 
> And what I received looks like this: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Valentino-Rockstud-Flap-Clutch-Pink/prod92020011/p.prod
> 
> Here's what I received:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is the right color and I am getting mad for nothing?




Pls upload the picture correctly.


----------



## bebishyne

Please, help me, I am not sure if its authentic 
Item name: Valentino Ballerina rocktud
thanks ...

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...h+Ranking,Position,1-2,2#advertisementDetails


----------



## corame

bebishyne said:


> Please, help me, I am not sure if its authentic
> 
> Item name: Valentino Ballerina rocktud
> 
> thanks ...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...h+Ranking,Position,1-2,2#advertisementDetails




I dont believe these are authentic.


----------



## bton1268

Hi,
I am not familiar with Valentino shoes, but is this authentic?  Do they normally come with serial numbers on the side of the shoe?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/29110042307...kparms=gh1g=I291100423073.N7.S1.M1307.R1.TR11

Much appreciated, and thanks in advance!


----------



## corame

bton1268 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not familiar with Valentino shoes, but is this authentic?  Do they normally come with serial numbers on the side of the shoe?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/29110042307...kparms=gh1g=I291100423073.N7.S1.M1307.R1.TR11
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated, and thanks in advance!




They look authentic.


----------



## teachgirl789

teachgirl789 said:


> Hi, can you please take a second look at this bag? I've uploaded different pictures. Thank you for your assistance & time.





corame said:


> Like I said, I belive this is not good due to it's code. I think you can get a second opinion on authenticate4u.com.
> We are doing this for free in here.
> It's just my opinion. Until I hold this bag in my hands, I cant tell for sure.





teachgirl789 said:


> Thank you for your valuable time, I understand that tPF is free and do appreciate all authenticators on the various threads that have assisted me over the years. I will use the paid service. I just wanted to ensure that the "un-authentic" reason was not due to poor photo quality. Thank you again.





teachgirl789 said:


> Attempting to post clearer pictures. Please let me know if they're something in particular that I should capture. Thanks for your time.
> View attachment 2540382
> View attachment 2540383
> View attachment 2540384
> View attachment 2540385
> View attachment 2540386
> View attachment 2540387
> View attachment 2540389
> View attachment 2540390
> View attachment 2540391
> View attachment 2540392
> 
> Second opinion?





teachgirl789 said:


> Hello, please kindly authenticate (T.I.A)
> Name:VALENTINO APHRODITE BLACK & GOLD PATENT LEATHER PANTHER PRINT SATCHEL BAG $2,995
> Item Number:331143992311
> Seller: shopwithme952
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331143992311?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Comments: Addition pics to follow...



Hello Corame, I received the second opinion authentication from Authenticate4U today and they have confirmed that this Valentino handbag is* AUTHENTIC*. I just wanted to follow up regarding the authenticity of this item, in order to prevent tainting the seller's (shopwithme952) reputation on eBay. Nevertheless, thank you for your free assistance in attempting to authenticate this handbag.


----------



## corame

Teachgirl789 I'm glad.
Best of luck.


----------



## Valentinobabe

imgr8 said:


> I need help. I placed an order but I think I got the wrong color.
> 
> I ordered this shade of pink: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...k/prod88100106/p.prod?eVar4=You May Also Like
> 
> And what I received looks like this: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Valentino-Rockstud-Flap-Clutch-Pink/prod92020011/p.prod
> 
> Here's what I received:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is the right color and I am getting mad for nothing?


This is beautiful and this is color I would get myself. I have been looking for this clutch on ebay for a while but I have not found one yet.


----------



## corame

imgr8 said:


> I need help. I placed an order but I think I got the wrong color.
> 
> I ordered this shade of pink: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...k/prod88100106/p.prod?eVar4=You May Also Like
> 
> And what I received looks like this: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Valentino-Rockstud-Flap-Clutch-Pink/prod92020011/p.prod
> 
> Here's what I received:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is the right color and I am getting mad for nothing?




Indeed, it's nice but they sent you the wrong color.


----------



## CandyLovesBags

Hello,

I would like your help in authenticating a Turquoise Patent Leather Histoire Handbag off of EBay.

Item Name:  VALENTINO Garavani Patent Leather Histoire Handbag AQUA
Item Number:  121304506944
Seller ID:  wildthang03
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121304506944?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The seller has been great about answering my questions and she did send me additional pics. through EBay messaging (I can't transfer them from my EBay message center to the blog).  She purchased bag and has tag (not attached), but no authenticity card.  She also said she can't locate serial number.  Would this bag have a serial number?  I looked at another on EBay same style, color, and type and it had a serial number.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## chocobo

Hello ladies!
I have already won the auction but due to recently getting a fake item from eBay, I would like to double check to see the authenticity of this item. Thank you so so much for taking time to read my post!


Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Black and Beige Studded Flat Size 38.5
Item Number: 281283062402
Seller ID: cici08
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/281283062402?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## ywcm

Please help me authenticate this Valentino Clutch. Thanks so much!!

Item Name: Rockstud Leather Foldover Clutch

s28.postimg.org/ea0bwif15/IMG_7493.jpg

s28.postimg.org/8td2odw9l/IMG_7494.jpg

s28.postimg.org/bh2iyqpax/IMG_7495.jpg

s28.postimg.org/f0xng16s9/IMG_7496.jpg

s28.postimg.org/fc5x1b8gp/IMG_7497.jpg

s28.postimg.org/vokk4sc61/IMG_7498.jpg

s28.postimg.org/6nryld7kp/IMG_7499.jpg

s28.postimg.org/ul516kgwp/IMG_7503.jpg

s28.postimg.org/yqfxsheop/IMG_7505.jpg

s28.postimg.org/4zxekgj2x/IMG_7506.jpg


----------



## Alinakocherova

hi,girls
i need your help
Item Name:Valentino Va Va Voom Black Leather Flap Crossbody Bag Purse
Item Number:181363371379
Seller ID:miamiheat2013
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-V...379?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3a196d73
thank you


----------



## corame

CandyLovesBags said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I would like your help in authenticating a Turquoise Patent Leather Histoire Handbag off of EBay.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:  VALENTINO Garavani Patent Leather Histoire Handbag AQUA
> 
> Item Number:  121304506944
> 
> Seller ID:  wildthang03
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121304506944?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> The seller has been great about answering my questions and she did send me additional pics. through EBay messaging (I can't transfer them from my EBay message center to the blog).  She purchased bag and has tag (not attached), but no authenticity card.  She also said she can't locate serial number.  Would this bag have a serial number?  I looked at another on EBay same style, color, and type and it had a serial number.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!




It seems authentic.


----------



## corame

chocobo said:


> Hello ladies!
> I have already won the auction but due to recently getting a fake item from eBay, I would like to double check to see the authenticity of this item. Thank you so so much for taking time to read my post!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Black and Beige Studded Flat Size 38.5
> Item Number: 281283062402
> Seller ID: cici08
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/281283062402?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648




Authentic.


----------



## corame

ywcm said:


> Please help me authenticate this Valentino Clutch. Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Rockstud Leather Foldover Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> s28.postimg.org/ea0bwif15/IMG_7493.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s28.postimg.org/8td2odw9l/IMG_7494.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s28.postimg.org/bh2iyqpax/IMG_7495.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s28.postimg.org/f0xng16s9/IMG_7496.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s28.postimg.org/fc5x1b8gp/IMG_7497.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s28.postimg.org/vokk4sc61/IMG_7498.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s28.postimg.org/6nryld7kp/IMG_7499.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s28.postimg.org/ul516kgwp/IMG_7503.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s28.postimg.org/yqfxsheop/IMG_7505.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s28.postimg.org/4zxekgj2x/IMG_7506.jpg




I'm sorry, this is a fake.


----------



## CandyLovesBags

CandyLovesBags said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like your help in authenticating a Turquoise Patent Leather Histoire Handbag off of EBay.
> 
> Item Name:  VALENTINO Garavani Patent Leather Histoire Handbag AQUA
> Item Number:  121304506944
> Seller ID:  wildthang03
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121304506944?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> The seller has been great about answering my questions and she did send me additional pics. through EBay messaging (I can't transfer them from my EBay message center to the blog).  She purchased bag and has tag (not attached), but no authenticity card.  She also said she can't locate serial number.  Would this bag have a serial number?  I looked at another on EBay same style, color, and type and it had a serial number.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


Thank You....should I be concerned she can't locate the serial number in the zippered pocket area?


----------



## Alinakocherova

Hi, please help me authenticate! 
Item Name:Valentino Va Va Voom Black Leather Flap Crossbody Bag Purse
Item Number:181363371379
Seller ID:miamiheat2013





















thank you


----------



## CandyLovesBags

corame said:


> It seems authentic.


Hi Corame...Thanks for your help!  What are your thoughts on the lack of serial number? I wouldn't be so worried, but the seller has a no return policy so I am gathering as many thoughts and second opinions as I can get to make an informed purchase.

Thank You!

Candy


----------



## corame

CandyLovesBags said:


> Thank You....should I be concerned she can't locate the serial number in the zippered pocket area?




No.


----------



## corame

Alinakocherova said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate!
> Item Name:Valentino Va Va Voom Black Leather Flap Crossbody Bag Purse
> Item Number:181363371379
> Seller ID:miamiheat2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you




I need a pic of the handle inside. Pls ask the seller for one.


----------



## alla.miss

Hello dear Experts!

Please help me authenticate this Valentino rockstud flap.

TIA!


----------



## chocobo

corame said:


> Authentic.


Thank you very much dear


----------



## corame

alla.miss said:


> Hello dear Experts!
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Valentino rockstud flap.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2561871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2561872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2561873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2561874




Pics are not enough. Need the serial inside and a clear full picture of the tag inside.


----------



## corame

chocobo said:


> Thank you very much dear




You are welcome


----------



## ilovemybagss

Please authenticate.

Valentino Rockstud Caged Ballerina Flat size 36.5
	

		
			
		

		
	












Please let me know if you need more pictures.

Thank you!


----------



## ilovemybagss

Sorry forgot these


----------



## corame

ilovemybagss said:


> Sorry forgot these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2567664
> View attachment 2567665
> View attachment 2567666




These are beautiful. 
Color is amazing.
Authentic.


----------



## ilovemybagss

corame said:


> These are beautiful.
> Color is amazing.
> Authentic.




Thank you so much! &#128536;


----------



## corame

ilovemybagss said:


> Thank you so much! &#128536;




You are welcome


----------



## lubimayadasha

Hello. I need your help In a serious case. Recently I bought a bag. But now I suspect a seller in selling me fake. There are some photos. Only you guys can help me.


----------



## corame

lubimayadasha said:


> Hello. I need your help In a serious case. Recently I bought a bag. But now I suspect a seller in selling me fake. There are some photos. Only you guys can help me.




Pics not enough or clear.
Need close up front pic of the tag inside. Take better pictures large view of the bag.


----------



## lubimayadasha

corame said:


> Pics not enough or clear.
> Need close up front pic of the tag inside. Take better pictures large view of the bag.


----------



## corame

lubimayadasha said:


>




Take this one again with a closer look of the tag (only the tag).


----------



## lubimayadasha

corame said:


> Take this one again with a closer look of the tag (only the tag).















Thanks in advance


----------



## lubimayadasha

corame said:


> Take this one again with a closer look of the tag (only the tag).



And also this photo


----------



## corame

lubimayadasha said:


> And also this photo




I'm sorry. This is a fake.


----------



## tuliplove

Hi everyone was wondering if I could get some help please? I know the auction ended but could someone help authenticate this please? thank you so much  

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=321370058125


----------



## corame

tuliplove said:


> Hi everyone was wondering if I could get some help please? I know the auction ended but could someone help authenticate this please? thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=321370058125




The pictures are unclear.


----------



## tuliplove

corame said:


> The pictures are unclear.


Thanks Corame for the reply.. do you think it is ok to ask for more pictures from the seller now before paying for it? Its my fault I should have asked her sooner but I was actually a last minute bidder and won .. thank u again for your kind assistance


----------



## tuliplove

corame said:


> The pictures are unclear.


Hi again .. I was able to get a few more pictures from the seller .. hope this helps? thank u again ..


----------



## corame

tuliplove said:


> Hi again .. I was able to get a few more pictures from the seller .. hope this helps? thank u again ..




It looks good but the code inside the pocket would confirm it. Can you ask a pic of it as well?


----------



## tuliplove

corame said:


> It looks good but the code inside the pocket would confirm it. Can you ask a pic of it as well?


Thank you ! I'll try and ask the seller again .. I am a little confused with the Valentino tag name on the other side (back) of the bag.. when I search online for this bag I don't see the gold rim around the Valentino name on the one side of the bag .. instead what I see is just the Valentino name without the gold rim around it (I added a sample below) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. did they come out with both versions?


----------



## minimalenvy

Item Name:  Valentino Rockstud Medium Leather Trapeze Bag in Powder Blush 
Item Number:  221406334272
Seller ID: newlife-charity
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221406334272?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## corame

tuliplove said:


> Thank you ! I'll try and ask the seller again .. I am a little confused with the Valentino tag name on the other side (back) of the bag.. when I search online for this bag I don't see the gold rim around the Valentino name on the one side of the bag .. instead what I see is just the Valentino name without the gold rim around it (I added a sample below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. did they come out with both versions?




Yes, they did. The one you bought is the first version released in 2010


----------



## corame

minimalenvy said:


> Item Name:  Valentino Rockstud Medium Leather Trapeze Bag in Powder Blush
> 
> Item Number:  221406334272
> 
> Seller ID: newlife-charity
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221406334272?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




It looks good to me.


----------



## bbqbt

Hello,

Please help me authnticate this:

Item Name: VALENTINO 'ROCKSTUD' LEATHER STUDDED TRIM FLAP CLUTCH/ WRIST HANDBAG 
Item Number:291117907746
Seller ID: picasso-murnau 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...746?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c7fabf22

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## corame

bbqbt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authnticate this:
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO 'ROCKSTUD' LEATHER STUDDED TRIM FLAP CLUTCH/ WRIST HANDBAG
> Item Number:291117907746
> Seller ID: picasso-murnau
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...746?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c7fabf22
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!




Authentic.


----------



## alla.miss

Hello dear!

Could you please help me authenticate this Valentino?

Would appreciate!!!


----------



## corame

alla.miss said:


> Hello dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Valentino?
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575267




I need a link to authenticate this.


----------



## alla.miss

corame said:


> I need a link to authenticate this.



hello Corame,

here you go http://www.ebay.com/itm/251501439645?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

thanks!


----------



## corame

alla.miss said:


> hello Corame,
> 
> 
> 
> here you go http://www.ebay.com/itm/251501439645?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!




Taking into consideration the given pictures, I dont think this bag is authentic.


----------



## alla.miss

corame said:


> Taking into consideration the given pictures, I dont think this bag is authentic.


Thanks a lot! that's a pity..


----------



## corame

alla.miss said:


> Thanks a lot! that's a pity..




You are welcome.


----------



## Janeyyy

Hi! Could you please authenticate the following two bags? Thank you very very much!

#1 
Item Name: 100% Authentic Valentino mini Rockstud fuchsia trapeze tote SOLD OUT 2200$
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: fab*design
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231206773627?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

#2
Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD BAG HANDBAG NEW LIMITED EDITION
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: zanette9333
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131168422541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## corame

Janeyyy said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate the following two bags? Thank you very very much!
> 
> 
> 
> #1
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Valentino mini Rockstud fuchsia trapeze tote SOLD OUT 2200$
> 
> Item Number: N/A
> 
> Seller ID: fab*design
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231206773627?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD BAG HANDBAG NEW LIMITED EDITION
> 
> Item Number: N/A
> 
> Seller ID: zanette9333
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131168422541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648




Both authentic.


----------



## jadedgrl

hi! could you please authenticate these caged rockstud flats?


----------



## jadedgrl

more photos! TIA!!


----------



## corame

jadedgrl said:


> more photos! TIA!!




Auth.


----------



## jadedgrl

corame said:


> Auth.



Amazing! Scored these for a deal and was nervous they might have been fakes. Thank you!


----------



## corame

jadedgrl said:


> Amazing! Scored these for a deal and was nervous they might have been fakes. Thank you!




You are welcome


----------



## Cressilda

hello corame!

you said this is authentic:

 #2

Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD BAG HANDBAG NEW LIMITED EDITION

Item Number: N/A

Seller ID: zanette9333

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131168422541...84.m1423.l2648

but the string that holds the tag is red in colour. isn't it supposed to be black? or do they sometimes come in red too?


----------



## corame

Cressilda said:


> hello corame!
> 
> 
> 
> you said this is authentic:
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD BAG HANDBAG NEW LIMITED EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number: N/A
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID: zanette9333
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131168422541...84.m1423.l2648
> 
> 
> 
> but the string that holds the tag is red in colour. isn't it supposed to be black? or do they sometimes come in red too?




The item was removed.
The string can be red or black.


----------



## Cressilda

corame said:


> The item was removed.
> The string can be red or black.


hello, here's the link again:

seller: zanette9333
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131168422541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648 

okay so Valentino bag tag with red string is fine, got it and thanks so much for the info!


----------



## corame

Cressilda said:


> hello, here's the link again:
> 
> seller: zanette9333
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131168422541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> okay so Valentino bag tag with red string is fine, got it and thanks so much for the info!




Yes


----------



## jadedgrl

hi! sorry one follow up question. My friend had pointed out that this seam on the leather trim was a little suspect. I was curious if anyone has seen this in the older versions of the cage flats? I don't see this same seam on my rockstud wedges. Thanks!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good evening.

Would you please help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!

Item name:  Valentino Rockstud Bag
Item #          251513806319
Seller I.D.:   tdel4208
Link:           http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251513806319

Thank you.


----------



## Rem12480

cheburashka73 said:


> Hello,
> Please help me to authenticate this Valentino noir bag,
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382780
> View attachment 2382781
> View attachment 2382782
> View attachment 2382783
> View attachment 2382784
> View attachment 2382785


That doesn't look authentic!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good evening, expert.

I love to add this bag to my collection. Would you please help me to authenticate this bag for me?  

Thank you!

Item name:  $2795 NWD VALENTINO LEATHER SINGLE STRAP ROCKSTUD STUDDED HANDBAG BAG
Item # :  191147887779
Selle I.D.: dhopper78
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/2795-NWD-VA...rg=20140107083349&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=191139238975

Thank u!


----------



## Bellagrl25

Hi cou


----------



## Bellagrl25

Can an expert please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much!

Item listing: $250 off this week. Get ready for spring/summer with valentino studded dome tote

Item #: 171307120544

Seller: east_seller

http://m.ebay.com/itm/171307120544?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


I'm new to this. I hope I provided correct information? Thank you soo much!


----------



## corame

jadedgrl said:


> hi! sorry one follow up question. My friend had pointed out that this seam on the leather trim was a little suspect. I was curious if anyone has seen this in the older versions of the cage flats? I don't see this same seam on my rockstud wedges. Thanks!




Pls make some new pictures of them in the day light. Thats correct. It should not be there.


----------



## corame

Rem12480 said:


> That doesn't look authentic!




This is a post from last year and it has been already auth. 
Please respect the rules in here.


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Good evening, expert.
> 
> I love to add this bag to my collection. Would you please help me to authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  $2795 NWD VALENTINO LEATHER SINGLE STRAP ROCKSTUD STUDDED HANDBAG BAG
> Item # :  191147887779
> Selle I.D.: dhopper78
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/2795-NWD-VA...rg=20140107083349&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=191139238975
> 
> Thank u!




Authentic.


----------



## ilovemybagss

corame said:


> You are welcome




Btw, will you be able to tell me which season this came from? Cause the current season, all I find with the same blue color in the caged flats are patent ones... I can't seem to find the non patent  leather anywhere.. Thank you!


----------



## summerhilll

Hi, can you please authenticate this?

Limited Edition Valentino Black Crystal Covered Rockstud Trapeze Tote Bag                                     
Item no371049063646
Seller easttownonbroadway

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/371049063646?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

Thanks


----------



## Bellagrl25

Hello! Can an expert please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much!

Item listing: $250 off this week. Get ready for spring/summer with valentino studded dome tote

Item #: 171307120544

Seller: east_seller

http://m.ebay.com/itm/171307120544?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

I'm new to this. I hope I provided correct information? Thank you soo much!


----------



## corame

ilovemybagss said:


> Btw, will you be able to tell me which season this came from? Cause the current season, all I find with the same blue color in the caged flats are patent ones... I can't seem to find the non patent  leather anywhere.. Thank you!




Last seasson.


----------



## corame

summerhilll said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this?
> 
> Limited Edition Valentino Black Crystal Covered Rockstud Trapeze Tote Bag
> Item no371049063646
> Seller easttownonbroadway
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/371049063646?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks




Authentic.


----------



## corame

Bellagrl25 said:


> Hello! Can an expert please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item listing: $250 off this week. Get ready for spring/summer with valentino studded dome tote
> 
> Item #: 171307120544
> 
> Seller: east_seller
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/171307120544?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> I'm new to this. I hope I provided correct information? Thank you soo much!




In my opinion, this bag it is not authentic but you can ask for a second opinion on authenticate4u.com


----------



## Bellagrl25

Thanks! What makes you think it's not authentic? Just wondering!


----------



## corame

Bellagrl25 said:


> Thanks! What makes you think it's not authentic? Just wondering!




I have my doubts. People that sell fakes are also in here, so I cant really tell you exactlly. Sorry.


----------



## Bellagrl25

Oh wow. It stinks people who sell fakes have to ruin it for the rest of us honest people. Wish I knew how to tell the difference!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Please authenticate this! Thank you!

Item: Va Va Voom
Seller: fashionlady26
Item #: 291130279743
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-V...743?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c8b7873f


----------



## corame

Robyn Loraine said:


> Please authenticate this! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Va Va Voom
> Seller: fashionlady26
> Item #: 291130279743
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-V...743?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c8b7873f




It looks good. The color is amazing.


----------



## tabolove26

corame said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!  So good to hear that.


----------



## Bellagrl25

Can you please authenticate? Thank you!! 

Item: double handle rockstud tote 

Item #:
181393314597

Seller: primaclassece

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181393314597?nav=SEARCH


----------



## corame

Bellagrl25 said:


> Can you please authenticate? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: double handle rockstud tote
> 
> Item #:
> 181393314597
> 
> Seller: primaclassece
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181393314597?nav=SEARCH




Not authentic.


----------



## newcz

Please help to authentic this one, thinks!

Item:  Limited Edition VALENTINO Black Crystal Covered ROCKSTUD Trapeze Tote Bag $3695
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/371049063646?=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Item #:  371049063646

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bellagrl25

Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

newcz said:


> Please help to authentic this one, thinks!
> 
> Item:  Limited Edition VALENTINO Black Crystal Covered ROCKSTUD Trapeze Tote Bag $3695
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/371049063646?=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Item #:  371049063646
> 
> Thanks a lot!




This has been authenticated before.


----------



## corame

Bellagrl25 said:


> Thank you so much!




You are welcome


----------



## Janeyyy

Hi! Could you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you!!

Item Name: Valentino Pastel Flower Leather Flap Handbag Bag New Floral Pink Green Petale
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: elisheva333 
Link: (please make sure link works after you post): http://www.ebay.com/itm/111339543084?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## corame

Janeyyy said:


> Hi! Could you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Pastel Flower Leather Flap Handbag Bag New Floral Pink Green Petale
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: elisheva333
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post): http://www.ebay.com/itm/111339543084?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648




My opinion is that this is not an authentic bag. You can ask for a second opinion on authenticate4u.com


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good evening, expert.

Would you please help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you.

Item #:  100% Authentic Valentino mini Rockstud fuchsia trapeze tote SOLD OUT 2200$
| Add to watch list
Item #:  231221160544
Seller i.D.:  fab*design
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d5daea60

Thank you!


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Good evening, expert.
> 
> Would you please help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you.
> 
> Item #:  100% Authentic Valentino mini Rockstud fuchsia trapeze tote SOLD OUT 2200$
> | Add to watch list
> Item #:  231221160544
> Seller i.D.:  fab*design
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d5daea60
> 
> Thank you!




This has been authenticated before.
Yes, it is.


----------



## Janeyyy

corame said:


> My opinion is that this is not an authentic bag. You can ask for a second opinion on authenticate4u.com


Thank you!


----------



## tabolove26

corame said:


> This has been authenticated before.
> Yes, it is.



Hello Corame,

Wow!  That is great to hear.  Thank you so much!

Julia


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Corame,
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  That is great to hear.  Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Julia




You are welcome.


----------



## alla.miss

Dear Corame!

I really need you help again. 

Please look if this Valentino small flap is authentic.

TIA!

Here is the link to the images, as I can't upload them: https://imageshack.com/a/KHpq/1


----------



## corame

alla.miss said:


> Dear Corame!
> 
> 
> 
> I really need you help again.
> 
> 
> 
> Please look if this Valentino small flap is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the images, as I can't upload them: https://imageshack.com/a/KHpq/1




The images wont load on this web.
Why you cant upload in here?
Or write the ebay link.


----------



## alla.miss

corame said:


> The images wont load on this web.
> Why you cant upload in here?
> Or write the ebay link.
> View attachment 2604708



Hey Corame,

Somehow some images won't upload here..

The ebay link is: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171305962056?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

The listing has ended, but I'm in contact with the seller now.

She sent me more photos:













Hope it's now ok for you.


----------



## corame

alla.miss said:


> Hey Corame,
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow some images won't upload here..
> 
> 
> 
> The ebay link is: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171305962056?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> The listing has ended, but I'm in contact with the seller now.
> 
> 
> 
> She sent me more photos:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2604723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2604724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2604725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2604726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it's now ok for you.




This is not authentic.


----------



## alla.miss

corame said:


> This is not authentic.


Wow.. Thanks a lot! Could you send me a pm and tell what exactly is wrong? This is for my understanding, because the seller claims it's 100% authentic.


----------



## Bellagrl25

Hi corame could you please authenticate 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you!


----------



## corame

Bellagrl25 said:


> Hi corame could you please authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605184
> 
> 
> Thank you!




You need to post the auction link.


----------



## alla.miss

corame said:


> This is not authentic.



here are the photos more.

do they help anyhow?


----------



## corame

alla.miss said:


> here are the photos more.
> 
> 
> 
> do they help anyhow?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606199




My opinion remains same.
You can ask for a second.


----------



## elleni

Dear all, I've found in an online second hand store a bag supposed to be a Valentino rockstud shopper; I've asked the seller detailed photos and the existence of tags and original dustbag, not yet received. For now just a question: is it possible in this kind of bags that the logo in the bag's back is framed by a golden frame? I could attach some photos as soon as I receive them, but this detail is never shown in this kind of bags and could be enough to say if it worths go on with this seller...Hope it's clear enough (I'm Italian...)!
Thanks!


----------



## deedee_bkk

Hi,
Please help authenticate this bag.
Item: Valentino rockstud
Link: http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/221417562087?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
SEller:cindychfrank

Thank you very much.


----------



## corame

elleni said:


> Dear all, I've found in an online second hand store a bag supposed to be a Valentino rockstud shopper; I've asked the seller detailed photos and the existence of tags and original dustbag, not yet received. For now just a question: is it possible in this kind of bags that the logo in the bag's back is framed by a golden frame? I could attach some photos as soon as I receive them, but this detail is never shown in this kind of bags and could be enough to say if it worths go on with this seller...Hope it's clear enough (I'm Italian...)!
> 
> Thanks!




You need to post pictures.
The logo might be framed in a gold detail. 
Post the website/auction and pictures.


----------



## corame

deedee_bkk said:


> Hi,
> Please help authenticate this bag.
> Item: Valentino rockstud
> Link: http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/221417562087?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> SEller:cindychfrank
> 
> Thank you very much.




You need to repost the link correct.


----------



## deedee_bkk

Hope this one is all right
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221417562087?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
Item :  Valentino rockstud
Seller: cindychfrank


----------



## corame

deedee_bkk said:


> Hope this one is all right
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221417562087?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> Item :  Valentino rockstud
> Seller: cindychfrank




Authentic.


----------



## elleni

Thank you Corame; unfortunately the bag has already been sold.
Just for information the link was the following (with very poor photos):

http://www.romatiburtina.mercatinousato.com/abbigliamento-e-accessori/borsa-valentino-garavani-rosa/103433

Hope it works...


----------



## alla.miss

corame said:


> My opinion remains same.
> You can ask for a second.


Thanks, corame. Appreciated.


----------



## corame

elleni said:


> Thank you Corame; unfortunately the bag has already been sold.
> 
> Just for information the link was the following (with very poor photos):
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.romatiburtina.mercatinou...ccessori/borsa-valentino-garavani-rosa/103433
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works...




This is not an authentic bag.


----------



## corame

alla.miss said:


> Thanks, corame. Appreciated.




You are welcome.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Please help with this bag! Thank you!

item: bow flap chain bag
seller: anauthentic 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360926613989?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## elleni

Then...fortunately 
Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## corame

Robyn Loraine said:


> Please help with this bag! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> item: bow flap chain bag
> 
> seller: anauthentic
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360926613989?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




I want to see a close up look pic. of the inner label, also for the metal thing it's next to it(where does that comming from?) + pic of the back of the writting label.


----------



## corame

elleni said:


> Then...fortunately
> Thanks a lot for the info.




I'm sorry. You are welcome.


----------



## deedee_bkk

corame said:


> Authentic.


Thank you very much.


----------



## corame

deedee_bkk said:


> Thank you very much.




You are welcome.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

corame said:


> I want to see a close up look pic. of the inner label, also for the metal thing it's next to it(where does that comming from?) + pic of the back of the writting label.



Heres the pics, thanks!


----------



## deedee_bkk

Hi
Please help authenticate this bag.
Item link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...eX7IIcF9Fnr5%2BBcMjNo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Seller: fab*design


----------



## corame

deedee_bkk said:


> Hi
> Please help authenticate this bag.
> Item link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...eX7IIcF9Fnr5%2BBcMjNo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Seller: fab*design




This auction has been commented before. Authentic.


----------



## corame

Robyn Loraine said:


> Heres the pics, thanks!




Pictures are too small. 
I just have one doubt regarding that piece of metal inside...


----------



## deedee_bkk

corame said:


> This auction has been commented before. Authentic.


Many thanks.  You're my angel.


----------



## corame

deedee_bkk said:


> Many thanks.  You're my angel.




 you are welcome


----------



## Bellagrl25

Please help authenticate:

Item Name:MADE IN ITALY VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD HANDBAG Beige NWT
Item Number: 321383465571  (I think this is item number)
Seller ID: unc2533
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MADE-IN-ITA...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad3f28263

Thanks so much!


----------



## corame

Bellagrl25 said:


> Please help authenticate:
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:MADE IN ITALY VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD HANDBAG Beige NWT
> 
> Item Number: 321383465571  (I think this is item number)
> 
> Seller ID: unc2533
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MADE-IN-ITA...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad3f28263
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!




It looks good.


----------



## Bellagrl25

Thank you!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## corame

Bellagrl25 said:


> Thank you!!! I really appreciate it!




You are welcome.


----------



## Bellagrl25

I don't know if I am allowed to type this here but I wanted your expert opinion in that... Do you trust authenticate4u ?


----------



## corame

Bellagrl25 said:


> I don't know if I am allowed to type this here but I wanted your expert opinion in that... Do you trust authenticate4u ?




Authenticate4U is a paid service which auth. bags. We always recommend this service if one of us(on any brand) cannot or dont feel comfortable to authenticate.
They are a top service.


----------



## Bellagrl25

Thanks for informing me!


----------



## corame

Bellagrl25 said:


> Thanks for informing me!




You are welcome.


----------



## Bellagrl25

Do you think it is safe to have something authenticated over the internet? Since the person can not actually see/feel the leather, etc.??


----------



## corame

Bellagrl25 said:


> Do you think it is safe to have something authenticated over the internet? Since the person can not actually see/feel the leather, etc.??




They are experts. You pay for their services. In here you get our opinions for free but sometimes we can be wrong. Fakes have become much better so in some cases you need to see the item in order to be able and tell if it's auth. or not.


----------



## alla.miss

corame said:


> Authenticate4U is a paid service which auth. bags. We always recommend this service if one of us(on any brand) cannot or dont feel comfortable to authenticate.
> They are a top service.



I have recently tried to authenticate a Valentino bag there and they informed me that they don't authenticate Valentino now. Although their phone doesn't answer durung 3 days.
I was disappointed..


----------



## corame

alla.miss said:


> I have recently tried to authenticate a Valentino bag there and they informed me that they don't authenticate Valentino now. Although their phone doesn't answer durung 3 days.
> 
> I was disappointed..




Yup. They dont auth. Valentino.
I auth. my Prada with them. Happy decision


----------



## Bellagrl25

Oh good to know... Do you know another reputable service that authenticates valentino?


----------



## corame

Bellagrl25 said:


> Oh good to know... Do you know another reputable service that authenticates valentino?




(Authenticate4u)they did before. Not sure who else now...


----------



## Jana123

Dear experts, 
could you please help me authenticate this Valentino maison bag?
Thank you ever so much for your time and effort! Much appreciated.
Best, jana

Item Name: valentino Maison Studded

Link: http://de.videdressing.com/lederhandtaschen/valentino/p-2399343.html


----------



## corame

Jana123 said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> could you please help me authenticate this Valentino maison bag?
> 
> Thank you ever so much for your time and effort! Much appreciated.
> 
> Best, jana
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: valentino Maison Studded
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://de.videdressing.com/lederhandtaschen/valentino/p-2399343.html




Looks good but would need more pictures(clear detailed of inside label, pocket, inside lining).


----------



## newcz

Please help to authentic this one! Thanks a lot!

Item:  $3695 Rare Valentino Black Crystal Rockstud Medium Trapeze Tote Bag
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111352469182?=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller:  Designerdiggs1874

Many thanks!


----------



## Jana123

corame said:


> Looks good but would need more pictures(clear detailed of inside label, pocket, inside lining).


Thanks a million!
 I will send more pictures as soon as i receive the bag.


----------



## corame

newcz said:


> Please help to authentic this one! Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item:  $3695 Rare Valentino Black Crystal Rockstud Medium Trapeze Tote Bag
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111352469182?=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Seller:  Designerdiggs1874
> 
> Many thanks!




I would need pic of code inside the pocket, a closer clear picture of the writting back of the bag and another close clear pic of the studs(a corner of the bag).


----------



## Glamnatic

Item name:VALENTINO "NOIR ROCKSTUD" BLACK LEATHER T-STRAP FLAT SHOES NWOB SIZE 35(5)
Item number:251529549813
Seller Id: peggyboutique
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251529549813

Are this shoes authentic?? TIA!


----------



## corame

Glamnatic said:


> Item name:VALENTINO "NOIR ROCKSTUD" BLACK LEATHER T-STRAP FLAT SHOES NWOB SIZE 35(5)
> Item number:251529549813
> Seller Id: peggyboutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251529549813
> 
> Are this shoes authentic?? TIA!




Nope.


----------



## Glamnatic

corame said:


> Nope.




That means they are fake??


----------



## corame

Glamnatic said:


> That means they are fake??




Yes.


----------



## Bellagrl25

Hi can you please authenticate:

Valentino Garavani Rockstud White leather bag

seller: deborahlynn617 

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221442426086?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thanks!


----------



## corame

It looks good to me(from this pics)


----------



## Bellagrl25

corame said:


> It looks good to me(from this pics)




Thank you. The seller said it was bought last year in hong king from a valentino boutique. Does that sound legit to you?


----------



## Bellagrl25

Hong kong***


----------



## corame

Bellagrl25 said:


> Thank you. The seller said it was bought last year in hong king from a valentino boutique. Does that sound legit to you?




Hong Kong is not China. Is different country. It's known for shopping and especially you can buy with tax free. 
So it's possible.


----------



## Bellagrl25

Ok thanks so much!


----------



## corame

Bellagrl25 said:


> Ok thanks so much!




You are welcome.


----------



## amychen99

Can any expert please authenticate this Valentino bag?

Item name:Valentino white snakeskin handbag with black stitching and gold metal zip
Item number:181404248740
 Seller ID: elainemaryduckett
Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...%2BHWrUo0wM8KT6Uj8zR0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone good with shoes? I need a second opinion. Thanks!

Name: Peep-Toe Leather Bow
Number: 221426164152
Seller: abalicious1198
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221426164152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Andalyn

Hello,

Please help me authenticate these.  Thank you in advance for your help!

 Look at this on eBay:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331212008783

Valentino Stone Rockstud Napa Leather Pumps 37/7 Gray New NIB


----------



## Andalyn

My apologies...reporting using the correct format.

Item Name:  Valentino Stone Rockstud Nappa Leather

Item Number:  331212008783

Seller:  blazeanl

Link:  

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331212008783

Valentino Stone Rockstud Napa Leather Pumps 37/7 Gray New NIB 

Thank you!


----------



## corame

amychen99 said:


> Can any expert please authenticate this Valentino bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Item name:Valentino white snakeskin handbag with black stitching and gold metal zip
> 
> Item number:181404248740
> 
> Seller ID: elainemaryduckett
> 
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...%2BHWrUo0wM8KT6Uj8zR0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




It looks good to me.


----------



## corame

thoang0705 said:


> Anyone good with shoes? I need a second opinion. Thanks!
> 
> Name: Peep-Toe Leather Bow
> Number: 221426164152
> Seller: abalicious1198
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221426164152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Authentic pair.


----------



## corame

Andalyn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate these.  Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> Look at this on eBay:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331212008783
> 
> Valentino Stone Rockstud Napa Leather Pumps 37/7 Gray New NIB




Nice color. Authentic.


----------



## Andalyn

Thank you corame!


----------



## corame

Andalyn said:


> Thank you corame!




You are welcome.


----------



## donnatamta

Can you please authenticate these slingbacks.

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Pump Size38
Number: 291157269151
Seller ID: kana-caviar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...69151?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43ca535a9f

Thank you


----------



## corame

donnatamta said:


> Can you please authenticate these slingbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Pump Size38
> 
> Number: 291157269151
> 
> Seller ID: kana-caviar
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...69151?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43ca535a9f
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




My opinion is that these are not authentic.


----------



## donnatamta

corame said:


> My opinion is that these are not authentic.




Thank you


----------



## corame

donnatamta said:


> Thank you




You are welcome.


----------



## minyuwang

Can any expert please authenticate this Valentino bag?

Item name:VALENTINO Rockstud Mini Tote Bag (Black/Plum) $1995+tax

Seller ID: designeritems4you
eBay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...643?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8c169f1b


----------



## puravida

Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this one? I bought it...

Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD BLACK DOUBLE HANDLE LEATHER DOME SATCHEL BAG

Item Number: *121349966390*

Seller ID: cafee06

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121349966390?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## corame

puravida said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this one? I bought it...
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD BLACK DOUBLE HANDLE LEATHER DOME SATCHEL BAG
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number: *121349966390*
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID: cafee06
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121349966390?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649




It looks good to me.


----------



## corame

minyuwang said:


> Can any expert please authenticate this Valentino bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Item name:VALENTINO Rockstud Mini Tote Bag (Black/Plum) $1995+tax
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID: designeritems4you
> 
> eBay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...643?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8c169f1b




Authentic.


----------



## minyuwang

corame said:


> Authentic.


thank you. this kind of plum shimmer look is so rare


----------



## corame

minyuwang said:


> thank you. this kind of plum shimmer look is so rare




Most probably purchased from USA.


----------



## Joannadyne

Hello lovely ladies,

May I ask for your expert opinion on this, my HG bag that I never even dreamed of being a possibility? I am worried that the seller only one feedback but I absolutely adore this bag. Would you risk it and is it authentic? It would be my first Valentino. 

Item Name: Valentino Rosette Handbag Authentic with Tag

Seller ID: nolimit714

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261391074995 

Thank you!


----------



## corame

Joannadyne said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> 
> May I ask for your expert opinion on this, my HG bag that I never even dreamed of being a possibility? I am worried that the seller only one feedback but I absolutely adore this bag. Would you risk it and is it authentic? It would be my first Valentino.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rosette Handbag Authentic with Tag
> 
> Seller ID: nolimit714
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261391074995
> 
> Thank you!




Need more pics of tag inside, back close look and linning inside.


----------



## Joannadyne

corame said:


> Need more pics of tag inside, back close look and linning inside.


OK, thanks! I've requested those pictures and will post again when they're up.


----------



## 328823

Hello! Help me please!

Item Name: Valentino
Photos: https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/db7a/sFqjzfjpncQ.jpg
https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/db88/QZ2Fv9Fxd9o.jpg
https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/db7b/-fZx8qjH82Y.jpg
https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/db91/_6ppC0Y_RSo.jpg
https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/db9a/DppeBnvHoGU.jpg
https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/dba3/h82Biy26Ajc.jpg
https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/dbac/w3fso_4SZf0.jpg
https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/dbc6/mrNWXCBDxMQ.jpg
https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/dc76/aEmYAeAlHLs.jpg
https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/dccb/HhrLrp-Fm64.jpg


----------



## esem.shaw

x


----------



## sugacookie

Hello,
I hope you can help me authenticate this bag.  I've received the bag and have included actual photos of the serial tag and namestamp.  Thank in advance!  

Item Name:  Valentino Black All-around Rockstud Flat Hobo Bag
Item Number:  111364813248
Seller ID:  designerdiggs1874
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1695-Valent...5ZqXJhlVtCiviDRRCDpI8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## corame

328823 said:


> Hello! Help me please!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino
> 
> Photos: https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/db7a/sFqjzfjpncQ.jpg
> 
> https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/db88/QZ2Fv9Fxd9o.jpg
> 
> https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/db7b/-fZx8qjH82Y.jpg
> 
> https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/db91/_6ppC0Y_RSo.jpg
> 
> https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/db9a/DppeBnvHoGU.jpg
> 
> https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/dba3/h82Biy26Ajc.jpg
> 
> https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/dbac/w3fso_4SZf0.jpg
> 
> https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/dbc6/mrNWXCBDxMQ.jpg
> 
> https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/dc76/aEmYAeAlHLs.jpg
> 
> https://pp.vk.me/c620424/v620424961/dccb/HhrLrp-Fm64.jpg




Authentic.


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Hello,
> I hope you can help me authenticate this bag.  I've received the bag and have included actual photos of the serial tag and namestamp.  Thank in advance!
> 
> Item Name:  Valentino Black All-around Rockstud Flat Hobo Bag
> Item Number:  111364813248
> Seller ID:  designerdiggs1874
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1695-Valent...5ZqXJhlVtCiviDRRCDpI8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




It looks good.


----------



## sugacookie

corame said:


> It looks good.


You're the best!  Thank you very much.


----------



## 328823

corame said:


> Authentic.


That is a good news! Thank you very much!


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> You're the best!  Thank you very much.




You are welcome


----------



## serenityneow

Dear Authenticators, this is my first time considering a Valentino and I don't know what to look for.  Thoughts on this Demetra bag?  TIA!

Item Name:  Valentino Demetra Patent Leather Bag
Item No:       291162695855
Seller ID:      mad_cap_laughs
Listing:         http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-D...855?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43caa628af


----------



## corame

serenityneow said:


> Dear Authenticators, this is my first time considering a Valentino and I don't know what to look for.  Thoughts on this Demetra bag?  TIA!
> 
> Item Name:  Valentino Demetra Patent Leather Bag
> Item No:       291162695855
> Seller ID:      mad_cap_laughs
> Listing:         http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-D...855?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43caa628af




I'm sorry. There are not enought pictures.


----------



## serenityneow

corame said:


> I'm sorry. There are not enought pictures.


Thanks.  I thought that might be the case, but don't know what you need.  Specific pictures I should request?


----------



## corame

serenityneow said:


> Thanks.  I thought that might be the case, but don't know what you need.  Specific pictures I should request?




Real pictures!


----------



## Couturable

Hi Valentino Lovers 

Came across this bag from a reputable luxury seller, but I've never seen this style before and can't seem to find any information on it on tPF, so I'm questioning authenticity (or if it's an "outlet piece"... which I thought Valentino didn't do?) Any insights would help - TIA!!!

Item Name: FAB NWT $2795 VALENTINO ROCK STUD Logo Turn Clasp Caramel Leather Top Handle BAG
Item Number: 201104191393
Seller ID: elorac58
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NWT-279...-Caramel-Leather-Top-Handle-BAG-/201104191393


----------



## calisnoopy

Hi, would love to get this authenticated by the Valentino experts on here 

Valentino Rockstud Leather Tote in Medium Fluo Neon Green color

Tried my best to take clear macro like pics from my phone, esp tricky with the serial number code on the brown leather tag inside but nothing a flashlight and a few steady shots couldn't solve 

Thanks so much!


----------



## corame

Couturable said:


> Hi Valentino Lovers
> 
> 
> 
> Came across this bag from a reputable luxury seller, but I've never seen this style before and can't seem to find any information on it on tPF, so I'm questioning authenticity (or if it's an "outlet piece"... which I thought Valentino didn't do?) Any insights would help - TIA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: FAB NWT $2795 VALENTINO ROCK STUD Logo Turn Clasp Caramel Leather Top Handle BAG
> 
> Item Number: 201104191393
> 
> Seller ID: elorac58
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NWT-279...-Caramel-Leather-Top-Handle-BAG-/201104191393




Authentic.


----------



## corame

calisnoopy said:


> Hi, would love to get this authenticated by the Valentino experts on here
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Leather Tote in Medium Fluo Neon Green color
> 
> Tried my best to take clear macro like pics from my phone, esp tricky with the serial number code on the brown leather tag inside but nothing a flashlight and a few steady shots couldn't solve
> 
> Thanks so much!




It looks good to me.
Next time pls follow the thread steps for authentification.


----------



## sparklings

Hi ladies, please help me authenticate these shoes.

Item Name: Valentino 'Rockstud' Pump sz 5
Item Number: 301222442362
Seller ID: h_dominic_09
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301222442362&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 

Thank you!!


----------



## sparklings

Hi ladies, could you please also help me authenticate these shoes.

Item Name: Authentic New Valentino Rockstud Cage Ballet Flats Patent Leather Green 37/7
Item Number: 261511298979
Seller ID: lovesmile2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261511298979?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!!


----------



## corame

sparklings said:


> Hi ladies, please help me authenticate these shoes.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino 'Rockstud' Pump sz 5
> Item Number: 301222442362
> Seller ID: h_dominic_09
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301222442362&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you!!




Look good.


----------



## corame

sparklings said:


> Hi ladies, could you please also help me authenticate these shoes.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic New Valentino Rockstud Cage Ballet Flats Patent Leather Green 37/7
> Item Number: 261511298979
> Seller ID: lovesmile2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261511298979?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!!




Very nice. Authentic.


----------



## sparklings

Thank you!!


----------



## sparklings

Thanks


----------



## miiko

Hello

Please help me with this handbag please

Valentino Bow Animal Print Handbag Nwt

111385634659

bekiii513 (121 )


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-B...659?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ef19e763

Thanks!Miiko xx


----------



## danishcookie

Hallo,

Can anyone help authenticate the bag on this link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...330?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418169367a 

Seller's got good feedback - thanks!!


----------



## corame

miiko said:


> Hello
> 
> Please help me with this handbag please
> 
> Valentino Bow Animal Print Handbag Nwt
> 
> 111385634659
> 
> bekiii513 (121 )
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-B...659?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ef19e763
> 
> Thanks!Miiko xx




I would really like to see another picture of the code. Clear.


----------



## corame

danishcookie said:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help authenticate the bag on this link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...330?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418169367a
> 
> 
> 
> Seller's got good feedback - thanks!!




Looks good.


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you take a look at this bag for me?

Cream colored Valentino Garavani Bag/ purse
hollym021702
191223487031
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cream-color...031?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c85ceda37

Thank you!


----------



## corame

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you take a look at this bag for me?
> 
> Cream colored Valentino Garavani Bag/ purse
> hollym021702
> 191223487031
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cream-color...031?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c85ceda37
> 
> Thank you!




I'm sorry. It is a fake.


----------



## kathleenmgs

corame said:


> I'm sorry. It is a fake.



Thanks so much!  Better to know now.


----------



## corame

kathleenmgs said:


> Thanks so much!  Better to know now.




I'm sorry.


----------



## danishcookie

Thank you corame!!!


----------



## corame

danishcookie said:


> Thank you corame!!!




You are welcome.


----------



## NANI1972

Hi ladies, can i post my own ended ebay listing? I have a buyer questioning authenticity. 

RED Valentino Cammeo Nude Blush Large Hobo Bow Bag
mombaby2000
321440807584
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321440807584?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649

A response asap would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## corame

NANI1972 said:


> Hi ladies, can i post my own ended ebay listing? I have a buyer questioning authenticity.
> 
> RED Valentino Cammeo Nude Blush Large Hobo Bow Bag
> mombaby2000
> 321440807584
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321440807584?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649
> 
> A response asap would be greatly appreciated. thanks




I'm sorry, we are not auth. our own bags. 
You can send her to our website


----------



## User0910

Hello everyone, here is my question:


Valentino Rockstud Bag

firechild0917

BS G339BOL ( I can't read it too well)


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261526495732

I've asked for proof of purchase or even if they can accept returns but the seller has been anything but helpful. Thanks.


----------



## corame

User0910 said:


> Hello everyone, here is my question:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Bag
> 
> 
> 
> firechild0917
> 
> 
> 
> BS G339BOL ( I can't read it too well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261526495732
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked for proof of purchase or even if they can accept returns but the seller has been anything but helpful. Thanks.




It looks good in pictures.
If the seller isnt to friendly, then the bag does not worth your attention.


----------



## User0910

corame said:


> It looks good in pictures.
> If the seller isnt to friendly, then the bag does not worth your attention.



Thanks corame. I did exactly that.


----------



## devilangel

Rockstud pump
Designersgala
141341180334
http://m.ebay.ca/itm/141341180334?nav=SEARCH

Sorry these are an older model of shoes that I can't even find onlinE but I love the style and I hope they are authentic!! Please tell me they are...
Thank you soooo much for looking at my post & authenticating!!!!!


----------



## babyfatfatfat

Can anyone please authenticate these two valentino bags? Thanks for your time!


Item name: Valentino Rockstud chain lock bag medium size black
Item number: 231278368270
Seller ID: fashionshophop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231278368270?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Item name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Leather Mini Tote w/ Shoulder Strap
Item number: 191238465297
Seller ID: designeridolizer
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...297?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c86b36711


----------



## devilangel

devilangel said:


> Rockstud pump
> Designersgala
> 141341180334
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/141341180334?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Sorry these are an older model of shoes that I can't even find onlinE but I love the style and I hope they are authentic!! Please tell me they are...
> Thank you soooo much for looking at my post & authenticating!!!!!



Sorry corrected link:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141341180334...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=141341180334&_rdc=1


----------



## tennis_champion

Hi everyone! This is my first time here. Could someone authenticate this purse for me? Thanks in advance.

Item: Authentic Valentino Studded Black Leather Designer Fashion Ladies Handbag Purse
Item number: 221487880545
Seller: krikristjones
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221487880545...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=221487880545&_rdc=1


----------



## corame

devilangel said:


> Rockstud pump
> 
> Designersgala
> 
> 141341180334
> 
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/141341180334?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry these are an older model of shoes that I can't even find onlinE but I love the style and I hope they are authentic!! Please tell me they are...
> 
> Thank you soooo much for looking at my post & authenticating!!!!!




Authentic.


----------



## corame

babyfatfatfat said:


> Can anyone please authenticate these two valentino bags? Thanks for your time!
> 
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud chain lock bag medium size black
> Item number: 231278368270
> Seller ID: fashionshophop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231278368270?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Leather Mini Tote w/ Shoulder Strap
> Item number: 191238465297
> Seller ID: designeridolizer
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...297?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c86b36711




Both look good.
First is a medium but take care of chain. In time it's not that bright gold anymore.
Second is a small version. The studs might fall in time(might or not). I've seen many fakes on this model in here.
Both beautiful.


----------



## corame

tennis_champion said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first time here. Could someone authenticate this purse for me? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Authentic Valentino Studded Black Leather Designer Fashion Ladies Handbag Purse
> Item number: 221487880545
> Seller: krikristjones
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221487880545...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=221487880545&_rdc=1




Not sure about this one.
I would pass.


----------



## devilangel

corame said:


> Authentic.



Thank you corame!! Would you know what this style is called and around how long ago these were made?


----------



## dada_

Hi everyone! This is my first time here. Could someone authenticate this purse for me? Thanks a lot!

Item: Valentino Rockstud Duffle
Item number: 261529958182
Seller: l_b79
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Valentino-Ro...182?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3ce4667726&_uhb=1


----------



## corame

devilangel said:


> Thank you corame!! Would you know what this style is called and around how long ago these were made?




Rockstud collection.
I believe this is a 2013 fall winter.


----------



## corame

devilangel said:


> Thank you corame!! Would you know what this style is called and around how long ago these were made?




2012, sorry.


----------



## corame

dada_ said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first time here. Could someone authenticate this purse for me? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Duffle
> Item number: 261529958182
> Seller: l_b79
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Valentino-Ro...182?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3ce4667726&_uhb=1




I'd like to see a pic of the code.


----------



## dada_

corame said:


> I'd like to see a pic of the code.



I'm new to Valentino bags. may i ask you where i can find it?


----------



## babyfatfatfat

corame said:


> Both look good.
> First is a medium but take care of chain. In time it's not that bright gold anymore.
> Second is a small version. The studs might fall in time(might or not). I've seen many fakes on this model in here.
> Both beautiful.





Thank you corame! Here is another one,


Name: Valentino Poudre Leather Rockstud Va Va Voom Tote Bag
Item number: 301237839192
Seller ID: yoogiscloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301237839192?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Is this one the chain the same as the medium lock bag in my previous post? Is there a way to keep the chain and studs shine and bright over time? If it will be dull/dim any way, I might pass this style. Thank you.


----------



## dada_

corame said:


> I'd like to see a pic of the code.



The seller posted a pic of the code


----------



## corame

babyfatfatfat said:


> Thank you corame! Here is another one,
> 
> 
> Name: Valentino Poudre Leather Rockstud Va Va Voom Tote Bag
> Item number: 301237839192
> Seller ID: yoogiscloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301237839192?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Is this one the chain the same as the medium lock bag in my previous post? Is there a way to keep the chain and studs shine and bright over time? If it will be dull/dim any way, I might pass this style. Thank you.




Authentic.


----------



## corame

dada_ said:


> The seller posted a pic of the code




Let's see it.


----------



## sparklings

Hi, can you please help me authenticate these shoes!

Item name: 100% Auth Valentino Rockstud Kitten Heel Pumps-Sz 36 Excellent Condition!
Item number: 191238491743
Seller ID: emarks123
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191238491743


----------



## corame

sparklings said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate these shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: 100% Auth Valentino Rockstud Kitten Heel Pumps-Sz 36 Excellent Condition!
> 
> Item number: 191238491743
> 
> Seller ID: emarks123
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191238491743




Auth.


----------



## sparklings

corame said:


> Auth.


Thank you!!


----------



## mewcraze

Item Name: Valentino Noir Rockstud Heels 
Item Number: 191245735702
Seller ID: jonahtakalau55
Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=191245735702&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## iwong

Could you authenticate this clutch please? 


Item Name: Valentino Rockstud clutch
 Item Number: The seller didn't mention
 Seller ID: Fashionation on Facebook
 Link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=668152123253538&set=pcb.668152413253509&type=1&theater


Thanks a lot!


----------



## corame

sparklings said:


> Thank you!!




You are welcome


----------



## corame

iwong said:


> Could you authenticate this clutch please?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud clutch
> Item Number: The seller didn't mention
> Seller ID: Fashionation on Facebook
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=668152123253538&set=pcb.668152413253509&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!




I dont see any details pic.
I would pass.


----------



## corame

mewcraze said:


> Item Name: Valentino Noir Rockstud Heels
> 
> Item Number: 191245735702
> 
> Seller ID: jonahtakalau55
> 
> Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=191245735702&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123




The link is not correct.


----------



## dada_

Hi everyone! This is my first time here. Could someone authenticate this purse for me? Thanks a lot!

Item: Valentino Rockstud Duffle
Item number: 261529958182
Seller: l_b79
Link http://www.ebay.it/itm/Valentino-Ro...182?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3ce4667726&_uhb=1


----------



## mewcraze

corame said:


> The link is not correct.



Sorry plsss try this n TIA!!!

http://r.ebay.com/YiXGDh


----------



## mewcraze

Also these plssss )))

Item: NIB Valentino Hot Pink Patent Rockstud Cage Tan T-Strap Leather Pumps 38 $995
Item number: 121385530520
Seller: pretamarcher
Link: http://r.ebay.com/8UGthp


----------



## corame

dada_ said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first time here. Could someone authenticate this purse for me? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Duffle
> Item number: 261529958182
> Seller: l_b79
> Link http://www.ebay.it/itm/Valentino-Ro...182?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3ce4667726&_uhb=1




I would pass.


----------



## corame

mewcraze said:


> Also these plssss )))
> 
> 
> 
> Item: NIB Valentino Hot Pink Patent Rockstud Cage Tan T-Strap Leather Pumps 38 $995
> 
> Item number: 121385530520
> 
> Seller: pretamarcher
> 
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/8UGthp




Auth.


----------



## corame

mewcraze said:


> Sorry plsss try this n TIA!!!
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/YiXGDh




Beautiful & Authentic.


----------



## russell317

Item: Valentino Rockstud 100 Heels Shoes 37
Item number: 301242016043
Seller: lilmiskc1
URL: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301242016043


----------



## mewcraze

corame said:


> auth.





corame said:


> beautiful & authentic.



tkssssss :d:d:d


----------



## dada_

corame said:


> I would pass.



So is not authentic ?


----------



## corame

dada_ said:


> So is not authentic ?




Nope.


----------



## acn45

Item Name: Valentino So Noir 100 Leather Pump 
 Item Number: N/A
 Seller ID: VIP553
 Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/26700/valentino-rockstud-so-noir-100-heels




Hi Ladies, 
Can you help me authenticate these Valentino pumps?
Personally I've never seen a black dust bag, have you? 


Thank you so much.


----------



## corame

acn45 said:


> Item Name: Valentino So Noir 100 Leather Pump
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: VIP553
> Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/26700/valentino-rockstud-so-noir-100-heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Can you help me authenticate these Valentino pumps?
> Personally I've never seen a black dust bag, have you?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.




Thats because they are Noir rockstud collection. 
They look authentic but would need an extra pic of the tag inside and written outside sole to confirm.


----------



## landadora

Hello members,
 I just won an auction (on impulse I made an offer and it was accepted) and only now I came to my senses to make sure the bag is authentic before I pay for it. Could anyone please authenticate it for me?

 Item name: VALENTINO RED, SMALL "LOCK FLAP" BAG W/GOLD HARDWARE
 item number: 251591766728
 Seller ID: entrenousonline
 link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251591766728?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## acn45

corame said:


> Thats because they are Noir rockstud collection.
> They look authentic but would need an extra pic of the tag inside and written outside sole to confirm.





Ok thank you, I guess you learn something new everyday


I'll ask seller for some additonal pics. You help is highly appreciated.


----------



## corame

acn45 said:


> Ok thank you, I guess you learn something new everyday
> 
> 
> I'll ask seller for some additonal pics. You help is highly appreciated.




Anytime.


----------



## corame

landadora said:


> Hello members,
> I just won an auction (on impulse I made an offer and it was accepted) and only now I came to my senses to make sure the bag is authentic before I pay for it. Could anyone please authenticate it for me?
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO RED, SMALL "LOCK FLAP" BAG W/GOLD HARDWARE
> item number: 251591766728
> Seller ID: entrenousonline
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251591766728?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much in advance




It looks good.


----------



## landadora

corame said:


> It looks good.


OMG, really Corame? Thank you so much! I was scared because I got a great deal and was afraid it was too good to be true... plus, the bag doesn´t have a little stitch on both ends (upper left and right) on the back part of it like others of this model I have seen, sothat worried me the most. But since you said it looks good, I´m relieved.
Thank you so much once again! I´m so excited, I love this bag 
xoxo


----------



## mewcraze

Item name: nude rockstud cage flats 

Tkssss much!!!!!


----------



## dada_

corame said:


> Nope.



Ok. Coral diva said it is authentic.  i m a little bit confused.


----------



## corame

dada_ said:


> Ok. Coral diva said it is authentic.  i m a little bit confused.




I'd check that auth. nr again. 
And I would pass but you can trust her opinion


----------



## corame

mewcraze said:


> Item name: nude rockstud cage flats
> 
> 
> 
> Tkssss much!!!!!




I dont authenticate without a valid link anymore.
Pls use the correct format.


----------



## windy29

Hello,

Can you please authenticate this beauty for me? Valentino rockstud kitten heel poudre 

Item name : $995 VALENTINO PATENT LEATHER GOLD PYRAMID ROCKSTUD PUMPS, BEIGE 39 1/2

Item no: 301244581522

Seller ID: picasso-murnau

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/301244581522?nav=SEARCH

Thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## corame

windy29 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please authenticate this beauty for me? Valentino rockstud kitten heel poudre
> 
> 
> 
> Item name : $995 VALENTINO PATENT LEATHER GOLD PYRAMID ROCKSTUD PUMPS, BEIGE 39 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> Item no: 301244581522
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID: picasso-murnau
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/301244581522?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!!




Authentic.


----------



## windy29

corame said:


> Authentic.




Thanks so much Corame!!!


----------



## gougou

Hi, I won these auctions. Only before I pay for them do I recall that I should have them authenticated here. Can you please authenticate these two valentino dresses? Thank you for your time! 

Item name: VALENTINO RUNWAY TOP LACE A-LINE ROSEN RED DRESS 2014 
Item number: 171386503291
Seller ID: fashionstylister
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171386503291?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Item name: VALENTINO RUNWAY LACE A-LINE WHITE DRESS 2014
Item number: 181465496283
Seller ID: fashionstylister
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181465496283?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

gougou said:


> Hi, I won these auctions. Only before I pay for them do I recall that I should have them authenticated here. Can you please authenticate these two valentino dresses? Thank you for your time!
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO RUNWAY TOP LACE A-LINE ROSEN RED DRESS 2014
> Item number: 171386503291
> Seller ID: fashionstylister
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171386503291?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO RUNWAY LACE A-LINE WHITE DRESS 2014
> Item number: 181465496283
> Seller ID: fashionstylister
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181465496283?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Yes, you need to auth. before winning an auction.
I do not authenticate clothes anymore due to so many good fakes are out there...

Still, I would pass this 2 dressed.
(my advice)


----------



## gougou

corame said:


> Yes, you need to auth. before winning an auction.
> I do not authenticate clothes anymore due to so many good fakes are out there...
> 
> Still, I would pass this 2 dressed.
> (my advice)





Thank you corame.
Then how about these shoes? They are from the same seller of that two dresses. This seller sells so many fabulous items that I coundn't resist buying the two beautiful dresses from her, hoping they are all authentic...Could you please take a look at the items she is selling and give me some advice whether there are any thing you think suspicious? Thank you so much for your time!


Item name: VALENTINO RUNWAY RIVET HEELS 2014 SS 37 ROSE RED
Item number: 171383078280
Seller:fashionstylister
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...78280?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27e73a3d88


Item name: VALENTINO RUNWAY RIVET HEELS 2014 SS 38 LIGHT BLUE
Item number: 181468367734
Seller:fashionstylister
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...67734?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a405b8b76


Item name: VALENTINO RUNWAY LACE SNEAKER  2014 SS 36 PINK
Item number: 171389721332
Seller:fashionstylister
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...21332?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27e79f9af4


----------



## corame

gougou said:


> Thank you corame.
> Then how about these shoes? They are from the same seller of that two dresses. This seller sells so many fabulous items that I coundn't resist buying the two beautiful dresses from her, hoping they are all authentic...Could you please take a look at the items she is selling and give me some advice whether there are any thing you think suspicious? Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO RUNWAY RIVET HEELS 2014 SS 37 ROSE RED
> Item number: 171383078280
> Seller:fashionstylister
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...78280?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27e73a3d88
> 
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO RUNWAY RIVET HEELS 2014 SS 38 LIGHT BLUE
> Item number: 181468367734
> Seller:fashionstylister
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...67734?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a405b8b76
> 
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO RUNWAY LACE SNEAKER  2014 SS 36 PINK
> Item number: 171389721332
> Seller:fashionstylister
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...21332?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27e79f9af4




The shoes look good and the colors are beautiful.
Not sure about the sneakers as some details would make me doubt (+ the flip flops as well)....


----------



## gougou

corame said:


> The shoes look good and the colors are beautiful.
> Not sure about the sneakers as some details would make me doubt (+ the flip flops as well)....




Good to know that. Thank you.


----------



## sixteen

Hi may i ask opinion if you think if this is authentic valentino bag thank you in advance


Home / Valentino Lavender Leather Studded Detail Convertible Top Handle Bag



http://www.bluefly.com/Valentino-lav...501/detail.fly
Valentino : lavender leather studded detail convertible top handle bag : style # 339201501


----------



## corame

sixteen said:


> Hi may i ask opinion if you think if this is authentic valentino bag thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Home / Valentino Lavender Leather Studded Detail Convertible Top Handle Bag
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Valentino-lav...501/detail.fly
> Valentino : lavender leather studded detail convertible top handle bag : style # 339201501




It says page does not exist.


----------



## sixteen




----------



## sixteen

Here's some photos if the Valentino lavander studded detail convertible too handle bag 
I'm wondering if possibly u can give me ideas if such valentino design truly  exist . Thank you


----------



## corame

sixteen said:


> Here's some photos if the Valentino lavander studded detail convertible too handle bag
> 
> I'm wondering if possibly u can give me ideas if such valentino design truly  exist . Thank you




I'm sorry. Nope.


----------



## lzas

Hello ladies, cloud you please authenticate these shoes for me.
Thanks in advance!
Item Name: NIB VALENTINO Rockstud Patent Leather Sandal Slingback Black Nude Size 39.5/9.5
Item Number:321475438365
Seller ID: pa.bay
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321475438365&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123:


----------



## lzas

Hello ladies, cloud you please authenticate these shoes for me.
Thanks in advance!
Item Name: NIB VALENTINO Rockstud Patent Leather Sandal Slingback Black Nude Size 39.5/9.5
Item Number:321475438365
Seller ID: pa.bay
Link: http://cgi.eBay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321475438365&ssPageNam e=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123:


----------



## acn45

corame said:


> Thats because they are Noir rockstud collection.
> They look authentic but would need an extra pic of the tag inside and written outside sole to confirm.




Hi Again


I have some additional photos of the shoes. Could someone please take a second look?


As a side note I find the quality of the dust bag not as good as other designer brands (my first pair of Valentino) ... or maybe this online shopping just got me a little worried


----------



## corame

acn45 said:


> Hi Again
> 
> 
> I have some additional photos of the shoes. Could someone please take a second look?
> 
> 
> As a side note I find the quality of the dust bag not as good as other designer brands (my first pair of Valentino) ... or maybe this online shopping just got me a little worried




The look good to me.


----------



## Typhanie:)

Hello,
Could you please authenticate this bag for me, price has me a little wary.


Item Name: valentino rockstud medium black leather lock flap shoulder bag
Item Number: 301263929997
Seller ID: nelliey922
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-r...997?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4624bac28d

Thank you for the help =)
http://www.ebay.com/usr/nelliey922?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## mewcraze

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Grey Heels
Item Number: 191267113711
Seller ID: jonahtakalau55
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191267113711

TIA!!!!


----------



## corame

Typhanie:) said:


> Hello,
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me, price has me a little wary.
> 
> 
> Item Name: valentino rockstud medium black leather lock flap shoulder bag
> Item Number: 301263929997
> Seller ID: nelliey922
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-r...997?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4624bac28d
> 
> Thank you for the help =)
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/nelliey922?_trksid=p2047675.l2559




Authentic.


----------



## corame

mewcraze said:


> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Grey Heels
> Item Number: 191267113711
> Seller ID: jonahtakalau55
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191267113711
> 
> TIA!!!!




Authentic.


----------



## mewcraze

corame said:


> authentic.


tks!!!!!


----------



## lzas

Hello ladies, cloud you please authenticate these shoes for me.
Thanks in advance!
Item Name: NIB VALENTINO Rockstud Patent Leather Sandal Slingback Black Nude Size 39.5/9.5
Item Number:321475438365
Seller ID: pa.bay
Link: http://cgi.eBay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...8365&ssPageNam e=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123:


----------



## lzas

Sorry the right link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-VALENTI...k-Nude-Size-39-5-9-5-/321475438365?ssPageNam=


----------



## Astridlein

tem Name: Valentino Lock it Bag poudre
Item Number:-
Seller ID: bommel2
Link:http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damenm...vani-rockstud-lock-it-bag-must-have-it-tasche

Can you please help me authenticate it? The seller says she is a stylist and bought it as an example piece for a shooting and it hadn`t been produced back then. She will send me additional pictures if you need one!

TIA!


----------



## corame

lzas said:


> Sorry the right link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-VALENTI...k-Nude-Size-39-5-9-5-/321475438365?ssPageNam=




Authentic.


----------



## corame

Astridlein said:


> tem Name: Valentino Lock it Bag poudre
> 
> Item Number:-
> 
> Seller ID: bommel2
> 
> Link:http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damenm...vani-rockstud-lock-it-bag-must-have-it-tasche
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate it? The seller says she is a stylist and bought it as an example piece for a shooting and it hadn`t been produced back then. She will send me additional pictures if you need one!
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




Pictures are not clear.


----------



## Astridlein

Thanks corame I´ll ask her for more!


----------



## sparklings

Name: Valentino Rockstud Pumps
Number: 191279020009
ID: autumn.willow
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19127902000...rkparms=gh1g=I191279020009.N7.S1.M1319.R1.TR3

 Could you please help me authenticate these!


----------



## corame

sparklings said:


> Name: Valentino Rockstud Pumps
> Number: 191279020009
> ID: autumn.willow
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19127902000...rkparms=gh1g=I191279020009.N7.S1.M1319.R1.TR3
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate these!




Auth.


----------



## sparklings

corame said:


> Auth.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## corame

sparklings said:


> Thank you so much!!




You are welcome.


----------



## ywcm

Item Name (if you know it): valentino lace sneakers
Photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/127080838@N08/sets/72157646593355855

I got these from my friend as a gift but they has some smells and i'm not sure if they are authentic. Please help, thank you!!


----------



## strawbweee

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud hot pink heels sz 37 *RARE*
Seller: jallison444
Item Number: 151381979983
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-hot-pink-heels-sz-37-RARE-/151381979983?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## corame

ywcm said:


> Item Name (if you know it): valentino lace sneakers
> 
> Photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/127080838@N08/sets/72157646593355855
> 
> 
> 
> I got these from my friend as a gift but they has some smells and i'm not sure if they are authentic. Please help, thank you!!




I'm sorry. I do not authenticate without a valid link anymore.


----------



## corame

strawbweee said:


> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud hot pink heels sz 37 *RARE*
> Seller: jallison444
> Item Number: 151381979983
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...-37-RARE-/151381979983?_trksid=p2054897.l4275
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies!!!




Not.


----------



## strawbweee

corame said:


> Not.


Thanks! Really appreciate your help!


----------



## margrietje

Hello Ladies,
Could you please help to identify this Valentino bag ? Don't know the name, year etc ... Hope it is the real deal .... Probably a vintage one, cannot find any information on the net.
Handbag as well as cross over (detachable belt). Very smooth leather in beige colour, both sides have zippers, can be opened to enlarge the bag (inside enlargement is dark brown leather), the base with 3 press buttons, can be opened also to enlarge.  I cannot find any identification number. Thank you in advance for helping me out.
Kindest regards.


----------



## corame

margrietje said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Could you please help to identify this Valentino bag ? Don't know the name, year etc ... Hope it is the real deal .... Probably a vintage one, cannot find any information on the net.
> Handbag as well as cross over (detachable belt). Very smooth leather in beige colour, both sides have zippers, can be opened to enlarge the bag (inside enlargement is dark brown leather), the base with 3 press buttons, can be opened also to enlarge.  I cannot find any identification number. Thank you in advance for helping me out.
> Kindest regards.




I'm sorry, I do not authenticate without a valid link.


----------



## margrietje

Thank you for your reply .... Can you please explain "valid link" ? Do I need to post it elsewhere ? How to proceed ? Thanks.


----------



## corame

margrietje said:


> Thank you for your reply .... Can you please explain "valid link" ? Do I need to post it elsewhere ? How to proceed ? Thanks.




You need to add the website from where you bought or want to buy these.
And you need to follow the steps for authentication. Please read post #1 for this thread.


----------



## margrietje

corame said:


> You need to add the website from where you bought or want to buy these.
> And you need to follow the steps for authentication. Please read post #1 for this thread.


Item name : Valentino Garavani (????) handbag
Link : not available


Sorry, but I did not buy this from the web. I bought it last week at a fleamarket, here in Belgium .... No intention to sell eighter. I just would like to know (name of the model) what I bought since I cannot find any information on the internet. Thank you for your understanding. Kind regards.


----------



## corame

margrietje said:


> Item name : Valentino Garavani (????) handbag
> Link : not available
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I did not buy this from the web. I bought it last week at a fleamarket, here in Belgium .... No intention to sell eighter. I just would like to know (name of the model) what I bought since I cannot find any information on the internet. Thank you for your understanding. Kind regards.




Ok. Post the pics (interior details, front, back, code inside(if any) and tags). I will take a look.


----------



## parisianescape

Hi,

Please authenticate these Rockstude midi heel shoes for me. 

Format to use for an auction item:

Item Name: Valentino Rockstuds Noir
Item Number: 121411032307
Seller ID: winte-elyse
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121411032307?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Additional Photos:

Thank you!


----------



## corame

They dont look good to me but you might consider a second opinion.
Any detail came with the shoes?


----------



## parisianescape

Nothing came with them but a different valentino box for different shoes. What should give it away? I'll add more pictures of the soles. I'm so sad!


----------



## parisianescape

Here are more pictures:


----------



## parisianescape

...


----------



## parisianescape

More...


----------



## parisianescape

Last one


----------



## corame

parisianescape said:


> Last one




I cannot tell exactlly just because they are sooooo worned. If I would have them in front and touch then I'll know. So many fakes latelly.

Normally should come with black dust bags Noir and black box Noir.
This is a lm edition for rockstud.


----------



## parisianescape

corame said:


> I cannot tell exactlly just because they are sooooo worned. If I would have them in front and touch then I'll know. So many fakes latelly.
> 
> Normally should come with black dust bags Noir and black box Noir.
> This is a lm edition for rockstud.


Ok thank you. The seller says she only wore them a couple of times! Can I send clearer pictures?


----------



## corame

parisianescape said:


> Ok thank you. The seller says she only wore them a couple of times! Can I send clearer pictures?




Yes.


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hi can you please authenticate these shoes for me? I won the bid but hesitating to pay until I find out if they are genuine. Thanks so much


----------



## aih33

Could someone please authenticate these shoes? Thank you! 

Item Name: VALENTINO Couture Bow d'Orsay PumpbRED Patent Leather Heel Shoes Sz 37 - 6.5 
Item Number: 171439227748 
Seller ID:  redrose-17 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-C...27748?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27ea930364


----------



## corame

PursePrincess24 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate these shoes for me? I won the bid but hesitating to pay until I find out if they are genuine. Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737463
> View attachment 2737464
> View attachment 2737467
> View attachment 2737469
> View attachment 2737470




Fake.


----------



## corame

aih33 said:


> Could someone please authenticate these shoes? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO Couture Bow d'Orsay PumpbRED Patent Leather Heel Shoes Sz 37 - 6.5
> Item Number: 171439227748
> Seller ID:  redrose-17
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-C...27748?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27ea930364




Authentic.


----------



## PursePrincess24

corame said:


> Fake.




I knew it, thanks!


----------



## LeilaH

Hello! Could you please tell me if this jacket is authentic. I assume it is from the 80's. Bought from a fleamarket in London...


----------



## Fashionlover94

Can someone authenticate these please!

Item Name: Valentino 'Rockstud' Ballerina Flat
Item Number: 271589466946
Seller ID: joedaddyjoseph
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271589466946


----------



## corame

LeilaH said:


> Hello! Could you please tell me if this jacket is authentic. I assume it is from the 80's. Bought from a fleamarket in London...




I'm sorry. I can't help you with this.


----------



## corame

Fashionlover94 said:


> Can someone authenticate these please!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino 'Rockstud' Ballerina Flat
> 
> Item Number: 271589466946
> 
> Seller ID: joedaddyjoseph
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271589466946




Would need a close up pic of the label inside. And the code inside the shoe(as well).


----------



## LeilaH

corame said:


> I'm sorry. I can't help you with this.


Ok, thanks


----------



## madeleine86

Hello. Please authenticate these shoes  Thanks.

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Kitten Heel 38 Black Patent Leather
Item Number:141395113672
Seller ID: kingofcouture
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141395113672?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## madeleine86

Hello. Please authenticate these shoes also   Thanks 

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Triple Ankle Strap Kitten Heel Pumps Poudre Nude Patent 37
Item Number: 111454484427
Seller ID: vishkarose
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111454484427?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

madeleine86 said:


> Hello. Please authenticate these shoes  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Kitten Heel 38 Black Patent Leather
> 
> Item Number:141395113672
> 
> Seller ID: kingofcouture
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141395113672?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Fake.


----------



## corame

madeleine86 said:


> Hello. Please authenticate these shoes also   Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Triple Ankle Strap Kitten Heel Pumps Poudre Nude Patent 37
> 
> Item Number: 111454484427
> 
> Seller ID: vishkarose
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111454484427?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Authentic.


----------



## madeleine86

corame said:


> Authentic.


 
Thank you


----------



## lp1021

Hi!

Can someone please authenticate this item for me! Thank you 

Item Name:
Valentino Rockstud Studded Clutch

Item Number:251637972019 

Seller ID: dsdssf444

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251637972019


----------



## corame

lp1021 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this item for me! Thank you
> 
> Item Name:
> Valentino Rockstud Studded Clutch
> 
> Item Number:251637972019
> 
> Seller ID: dsdssf444
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251637972019




Fake.


----------



## Fashionlover94

corame said:


> Would need a close up pic of the label inside. And the code inside the shoe(as well).


here you go


----------



## XCCX

Hi, please authenticate:

Name: Valentino AUTH Rockstud Turquoise Blue Patent Beige Leather Ballerina Flat 39

Seller: clarsanna

Item number: 351129967624

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/351129967624?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thank you.


----------



## sayhitoromes

Hi, I appreciate if someone could authenticate these two. Thanks in advance!

Name:  Valentino Rockstud Double Handle Tote in Black
Seller: nzbestjwl
Item number: 171449478926
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Valentino-Garavani-The-Rockstud-Double-Handle-Tote-Bag-Black-/171449478926?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27eb2f6f0e


Name: Rockstud Medium Shopper Tote in Black
Seller: Bagaddicts73
Item Number: 231328038359
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC-VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-MEDIUM-SHOPPER-TOTE-BAG-BLACK-2345-/231328038359


----------



## corame

lp1021 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this item for me! Thank you
> 
> Item Name:
> Valentino Rockstud Studded Clutch
> 
> Item Number:251637972019
> 
> Seller ID: dsdssf444
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251637972019




It has been asked before. It is fake.


----------



## corame

Fashionlover94 said:


> here you go




Fake.


----------



## corame

xactreality said:


> Hi, please authenticate:
> 
> Name: Valentino AUTH Rockstud Turquoise Blue Patent Beige Leather Ballerina Flat 39
> 
> Seller: clarsanna
> 
> Item number: 351129967624
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/351129967624?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thank you.




Authentic.


----------



## corame

sayhitoromes said:


> Hi, I appreciate if someone could authenticate these two. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Name:  Valentino Rockstud Double Handle Tote in Black
> 
> Seller: nzbestjwl
> 
> Item number: 171449478926
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...926?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27eb2f6f0e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Rockstud Medium Shopper Tote in Black
> 
> Seller: Bagaddicts73
> 
> Item Number: 231328038359
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...IUM-SHOPPER-TOTE-BAG-BLACK-2345-/231328038359




Both authentic.


----------



## Fashionlover94

corame said:


> Fake.


Just wondering, what makes it fake?


----------



## joeylam11

Hi, I would appreciate it if someone could authenticate this item. Thanks! 

Item Name : Valentino rockstud 100mm


----------



## corame

Fashionlover94 said:


> Just wondering, what makes it fake?




Details


----------



## corame

joeylam11 said:


> Hi, I would appreciate it if someone could authenticate this item. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name : Valentino rockstud 100mm




They look authentic.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Hello,

Are these pictures enough to authenticate this bag? If so, I'd appreciate it if anyone can assist--thanks!

Name: Valentino Premier Bow Hobo Bag

Seller: giuliana80

Item number: None

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-Premier-Bow-Hobo-Bag-531de21f3a3efc18821aead2


----------



## corame

Annabel Lee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are these pictures enough to authenticate this bag? If so, I'd appreciate it if anyone can assist--thanks!
> 
> Name: Valentino Premier Bow Hobo Bag
> 
> Seller: giuliana80
> 
> Item number: None
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-Premier-Bow-Hobo-Bag-531de21f3a3efc18821aead2




No, I need more pics of inside details, tags..anything.


----------



## OhCensored

Hi, 

Can I get this bag authenticated please? 

Item: Authentic Valentino Rockstud Shopper Tote black pristine condition SOLD OUT
Listing Number: 321518740168
Seller: beyondpinknblue
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adc02a2c8

Thank you!


----------



## corame

OhCensored said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I get this bag authenticated please?
> 
> Item: Authentic Valentino Rockstud Shopper Tote black pristine condition SOLD OUT
> Listing Number: 321518740168
> Seller: beyondpinknblue
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adc02a2c8
> 
> Thank you!




Authentic.


----------



## weddinginashell

Hi, could someone authenticate this bag for me? TIA!

Item name: Valentino Rockstud Mini Tote Black
Item No: 291236865509
Seller ID: luvstoshop123
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291236865509?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

weddinginashell said:


> Hi, could someone authenticate this bag for me? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Mini Tote Black
> 
> Item No: 291236865509
> 
> Seller ID: luvstoshop123
> 
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291236865509?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




I need extra pic from inside details.


----------



## weddinginashell

corame said:


> I need extra pic from inside details.


Hi, so the seller sent me 3 more pictures

http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...&readingPaneOpen=true&messageId=m60320620061#

http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...&readingPaneOpen=true&messageId=m60320620061#

http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...&readingPaneOpen=true&messageId=m60320620061#


----------



## weddinginashell

corame said:


> I need extra pic from inside details.


Hi, so the seller sent me 3 more pictures

http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...&readingPaneOpen=true&messageId=m60320620061#


----------



## corame

weddinginashell said:


> Hi, so the seller sent me 3 more pictures
> 
> 
> 
> http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...&readingPaneOpen=true&messageId=m60320620061#




I am not able to see the pics.
Pls attach them here.


----------



## weddinginashell

corame said:


> I am not able to see the pics.
> Pls attach them here.


Sorry, I'll try again!


----------



## weddinginashell

weddinginashell said:


> Sorry, I'll try again!


next one,


----------



## weddinginashell

weddinginashell said:


> next one,


Finally,


----------



## weddinginashell

weddinginashell said:


> Finally,


{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 HelveticaNeue;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs26 \cf2 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
\
}


----------



## corame

weddinginashell said:


> Finally,




Your pictures are very small.
3,2 kb only.
I cant see anything.


----------



## boxermomof2

Hi,
I would appreciate help with this bag.  Can you authenticate this for me please? 

Item name:Auth Valentino Black Leather All Over Rockstud Dome Handbag Tote Bag
Item number:151400477519
Seller ID: lulublue717
Link to auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151400477519?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## aliceanna

I'd love to get an opinion on this one, please! Thank you so much! 

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Vitello Double handle Leather Tote Tan ... $2345 Plus
Item Number: 251651687919
Seller ID: guccigirl1016
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-Vitello-Double-handle-Leather-Tote-Tan-2345-Plus-/251651687919?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a979c05ef


----------



## corame

boxermomof2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would appreciate help with this bag.  Can you authenticate this for me please?
> 
> 
> 
> Item name:Auth Valentino Black Leather All Over Rockstud Dome Handbag Tote Bag
> 
> Item number:151400477519
> 
> Seller ID: lulublue717
> 
> Link to auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151400477519?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Authentic.


----------



## corame

aliceanna said:


> I'd love to get an opinion on this one, please! Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Vitello Double handle Leather Tote Tan ... $2345 Plus
> Item Number: 251651687919
> Seller ID: guccigirl1016
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...919?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a979c05ef




It looks good.


----------



## MicheleMarie

Hi ladies,

I was hoping you could confirm the authenticity of this bag.  I just received it today and haven't noticed any red flags, but I would appreciate a second opinion.

Item: Red Rockstud Clutch

Item Number: 271608160165

Seller: jbethel305

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...165?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3d1b9fa5

I'm attaching some of my own photos as well.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thanks in advance!


----------



## corame

MicheleMarie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was hoping you could confirm the authenticity of this bag.  I just received it today and haven't noticed any red flags, but I would appreciate a second opinion.
> 
> Item: Red Rockstud Clutch
> 
> Item Number: 271608160165
> 
> Seller: jbethel305
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...165?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3d1b9fa5
> 
> I'm attaching some of my own photos as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757777
> View attachment 2757778
> View attachment 2757779
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Looks good to me.


----------



## MicheleMarie

corame said:


> Looks good to me.




Thanks!


----------



## corame

michelemarie said:


> thanks!




&#128076;


----------



## Saradoll_

Please help me authenticate these! 

Item: Nude Valentino Rockstud Heels

Item Number: 1020767312

Seller: 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes/...tino-rockstud-slingback-pumps-us-8/1020767312

Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes/...tino-rockstud-slingback-pumps-us-8/1020767312

http://i62.tinypic.com/1rx5e0.jpg

http://i62.tinypic.com/fpc7sp.jpg


----------



## weddinginashell

Hi, i couldn't make the pictures that the seller sent me any larger, and I saw that they take returns, so I went ahead and bought it. Here are more pictures, if you could take a look I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## corame

Saradoll_ said:


> Please help me authenticate these!
> 
> Item: Nude Valentino Rockstud Heels
> 
> Item Number: 1020767312
> 
> Seller:
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes/...tino-rockstud-slingback-pumps-us-8/1020767312
> 
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes/...tino-rockstud-slingback-pumps-us-8/1020767312
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/1rx5e0.jpg
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/fpc7sp.jpg




Fake.


----------



## corame

weddinginashell said:


> Hi, i couldn't make the pictures that the seller sent me any larger, and I saw that they take returns, so I went ahead and bought it. Here are more pictures, if you could take a look I would greatly appreciate it!




Pls make clear pictures for the tag inside(close picture) and code again (close up).


----------



## weddinginashell

ok, fingers crossed,


----------



## corame

weddinginashell said:


> ok, fingers crossed,




It looks good


----------



## weddinginashell

Corame, thank you so much for your quick responses and especially for the amazing service that you provide here!!!


----------



## corame

weddinginashell said:


> Corame, thank you so much for your quick responses and especially for the amazing service that you provide here!!!




You are most welcome! Anytime&#128591;


----------



## Nephis

Hello people especially Corame look like the boss here !

Item Name: N/A
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: From leboncoin (french site)

http://s47.photobucket.com/user/yuripa1310/slideshow/Valentino Bag

Can you help me to authenticate this valentino bag ?
Thank you so much !


----------



## corame

Nephis said:


> Hello people especially Corame look like the boss here !
> 
> Item Name: N/A
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: From leboncoin (french site)
> 
> http://s47.photobucket.com/user/yuripa1310/slideshow/Valentino Bag
> 
> Can you help me to authenticate this valentino bag ?
> Thank you so much !




This is not a VALENTINO bag!
This model does not exist.


----------



## Nephis

Awww ! Thank you for the fast reply you are the best


----------



## Saradoll_

Item Name: valentino rockstud heels 
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Seller: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes/...no/1021661085?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true





























Thank You!


----------



## corame

Nephis said:


> Awww ! Thank you for the fast reply you are the best




You are welcome!


----------



## corame

Saradoll_ said:


> Item Name: valentino rockstud heels
> 
> Item Number: N/A
> 
> Seller ID: N/A
> 
> Seller: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes/...no/1021661085?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You!




Authentic.


----------



## AmFo5

Item Name: valentino rockstud blush flats

Item Number: 161431246273

Seller ID: divineshoes17 

Seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...46273?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item25960d55c1

Any thoughts as I have been struggling to find blush flats in size 41.    

Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## Saradoll_

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Cosmo51811

Hi!

Item Name: Valentino Couture Black Patent Leather Bow d'Orsay Peep Toe Pumps Size 5
Item Number: 321509902823
Seller ID: lter6355
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Couture-Black-Patent-Leather-Bow-d-039-Orsay-Peep-Toe-Pumps-Size-5-/321509902823?nma=true&si=qnMg6PS3aIKRfin4qm89sYSbh28%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Can you please authenticate? Additionally, the serial number on the inside appears as SZ 083 1 35.

Thank you!


----------



## corame

Cosmo51811 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Couture Black Patent Leather Bow d'Orsay Peep Toe Pumps Size 5
> 
> Item Number: 321509902823
> 
> Seller ID: lter6355
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please authenticate? Additionally, the serial number on the inside appears as SZ 083 1 35.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Authentic.


----------



## corame

AmFo5 said:


> Item Name: valentino rockstud blush flats
> 
> Item Number: 161431246273
> 
> Seller ID: divineshoes17
> 
> Seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...46273?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item25960d55c1
> 
> Any thoughts as I have been struggling to find blush flats in size 41.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!!




Not sure why, but the link does not upload. Can you add the pics here?


----------



## AmFo5

corame said:


> Not sure why, but the link does not upload. Can you add the pics here?




Not sure why that happened. Here is the link again and the images. 
Thanks so much for your help!

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=161431246273#


----------



## Cosmo51811

Thank you, Corame! I appreciate your help!


----------



## corame

AmFo5 said:


> Not sure why that happened. Here is the link again and the images.
> Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=161431246273#
> 
> View attachment 2764175
> View attachment 2764176
> View attachment 2764177
> View attachment 2764178
> View attachment 2764179
> View attachment 2764180
> View attachment 2764181
> View attachment 2764182
> View attachment 2764183




Authentic.


----------



## corame

cosmo51811 said:


> thank you, corame! I appreciate your help!




&#9728;&#65039;&#128522;


----------



## devuska2009

Can you please authenticate? 

Item Name: Authentic Valentino RockStud Vitello ivory Double handle Leather Tote Bag

Item Number: 151420592574

Seller ID: zcns92

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151420592574?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Thank you.


----------



## devuska2009

Can you please authenticate? 

Item Name: valentino rockstud bag

Item Number: 271615750838

Seller ID: jazzobaby

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271615750838&autorefresh=true



Thank you.


----------



## AmFo5

corame said:


> Authentic.




Thanks for your help!


----------



## boxermomof2

Can you help me authenticate this bag? The last one was sold before I could bid.
I appreciate your time!!

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Black Studded Dome Satchel New

Item Number: 271619807964

Seller ID: thesobostyle 

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271619807964&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Additional photos-


----------



## corame

boxermomof2 said:


> Can you help me authenticate this bag? The last one was sold before I could bid.
> 
> I appreciate your time!!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Black Studded Dome Satchel New
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number: 271619807964
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID: thesobostyle
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271619807964&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> 
> Additional photos-




No red flag!
It looks good.
Congrats &#128522;


----------



## Iammichele

Please authenticate this for me. Thanks so much 

Item Name: BNEW AUTH VALENTINO ROCKSTUD MEDIUM FUCHSIA PINK TRAPEZE TOTE


Item no: 201180207378

Seller ID: betbet041207

Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-AUTH-VA...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2ed7465912


----------



## jemmi

hello, how about this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...223?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce556cabf (seller has lots of photos in the description)

Thank you


----------



## corame

Iammichele said:


> Please authenticate this for me. Thanks so much
> 
> Item Name: BNEW AUTH VALENTINO ROCKSTUD MEDIUM FUCHSIA PINK TRAPEZE TOTE
> 
> 
> Item no: 201180207378
> 
> Seller ID: betbet041207
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-AUTH-VA...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2ed7465912




Not enough pics.


----------



## corame

jemmi said:


> hello, how about this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...223?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce556cabf (seller has lots of photos in the description)
> 
> Thank you




Not!


----------



## sacko

Item Name:Valentino crossbody/messenger bag/briefcase
Item Number: item from snobswap
Seller ID:Betty
Link: https://snobswap.com/listings/view/...Valentino+cross+body+messenger+bag/+briefcase


----------



## sacko

The seller provided these pics, hoping it is authentic!, Thanks!!


----------



## sacko

here are just a couple pictures i found on pinterest and polyvore of the bag but in the black color.


----------



## corame

sacko said:


> here are just a couple pictures i found on pinterest and polyvore of the bag but in the black color.




You need to add the pictures cause when I click the website, it shows me everything this seller has for sale and not your specific product.


----------



## sacko

Item Name:Valentino crossbody/messenger bag/briefcase
Item Number: item from snobswap
Seller ID:Betty
Link:https://snobswap.com/listings/view/...Valentino+cross+body+messenger+bag/+briefcase

Here are the pics she provided on the site.


----------



## corame

sacko said:


> Item Name:Valentino crossbody/messenger bag/briefcase
> Item Number: item from snobswap
> Seller ID:Betty
> Link:https://snobswap.com/listings/view/...Valentino+cross+body+messenger+bag/+briefcase
> 
> Here are the pics she provided on the site.




Looks good but would need to confirm with the code inside the pocket.


----------



## sacko

corame said:


> Looks good but would need to confirm with the code inside the pocket.


Thankyou! i will ask for the code in the pocket.


----------



## sacko

corame said:


> Looks good but would need to confirm with the code inside the pocket.


I was wondering if i could call the Valentino boutique to give them the code possibly? BUt here is the pic she updated me with


----------



## sacko

corame said:


> Looks good but would need to confirm with the code inside the pocket.



Here is a large photo


----------



## corame

sacko said:


> Here is a large photo




Valentino boutiques dont authenticate bags. You can try and ask for a personal opinion to one of their managers but they usually dont do it.
The bag looks ok to me, so I saw it is authentic.


----------



## sacko

corame said:


> Valentino boutiques dont authenticate bags. You can try and ask for a personal opinion to one of their managers but they usually dont do it.
> The bag looks ok to me, so I saw it is authentic.


Thankyou Corame!!!! this is one of my holy grail bags, so thankyou for helping!!


----------



## corame

sacko said:


> Thankyou Corame!!!! this is one of my holy grail bags, so thankyou for helping!!




You are welcome! &#128522;


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Expert,

Good afternoon.  How are you?

Would you please be so kind of helping authenticate this bag?  Thank you.

Item name:  Valentino Rock Stud Patent Bag
Item #:         191352682986
Seller I.D.:     shamer26
Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...986?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8d8239ea

Thank you again.


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Expert,
> 
> Good afternoon.  How are you?
> 
> Would you please be so kind of helping authenticate this bag?  Thank you.
> 
> Item name:  Valentino Rock Stud Patent Bag
> Item #:         191352682986
> Seller I.D.:     shamer26
> Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...986?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8d8239ea
> 
> Thank you again.




I would need extra pics. Inside label and code(inside the pocket).


----------



## tabolove26

corame said:


> I would need extra pics. Inside label and code(inside the pocket).



Hi,

Thank you. I will ask the seller.

Julia


----------



## jcmb13

Hi there,

Can you please help authenticate? 

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Noir Heels 37
Item Number: 261604896045
Seller ID: buenosaires68
Link: eBay

The seller told me that they purchased the shoes from Last Chance (Nordstrom & Nordstrom Rack Outlet) in AZ.  Please advise of your thoughts - don't want to be stuck with a fake.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## corame

jcmb13 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help authenticate?
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Noir Heels 37
> 
> Item Number: 261604896045
> 
> Seller ID: buenosaires68
> 
> Link: eBay
> 
> 
> 
> The seller told me that they purchased the shoes from Last Chance (Nordstrom & Nordstrom Rack Outlet) in AZ.  Please advise of your thoughts - don't want to be stuck with a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Photos are unclear. 
You need to ask clear pics of the inside label, dust bag/box and sole.
Also, I'd like to see the code inside the shoe.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good afternoon.  I hope all is going well for you.

Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you.

Item name:  
                    VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD CROSSBODY MINI NUDE PATENT Leather            
                    TOTE,HANDBAG,BAG
Item #:         281461089930
Seller I.D.:   laduxa71 
Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/281461089930?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good afternoon.  I hope all is going well for you.
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you.
> 
> Item name:
> VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD CROSSBODY MINI NUDE PATENT Leather
> TOTE,HANDBAG,BAG
> Item #:         281461089930
> Seller I.D.:   laduxa71
> Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/281461089930?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!




Authentic.


----------



## tabolove26

corame said:


> Authentic.


Hello Corame,

Good evening!  Wow!  I am so happy to hear that.  Thank you.

J.


----------



## lauramaria10

Hello everyone 
Can someone please help me authenticate this valentino small lock ? It's for sale on a local classified website in the city I'm from so before purchasing I would like to know if it's authentic or not 
Thank you so much for your help in advance xoxo


----------



## lauramaria10

Here is a picture of the front of the bag


----------



## PursePrincess24

good morning! please authenticate 
item name: AUTH  NWD VALENTINO BLACK ROCKSTUD STUDDED TOTE HANDBAG BAG
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-NWD-VA...153?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8e57f181
item#: 191366689153
seller:  hummelleee
comments: the valentino plaque is throwing me off- never saw one like that so not sure if this is just an old model or what. 

thanks so much!


----------



## Amanda124

Hello, can anyone help me authenticate this valentino please and thank you. Have a great day.
It is on eBay
Seller is kburke79
Auction # is 171476346598 
Auction title is AUTHENTIC VALENTINO "Lacca" Bow dome handbag- Light Pink
Link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...598?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ecc966e6


----------



## corame

lauramaria10 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this valentino small lock ? It's for sale on a local classified website in the city I'm from so before purchasing I would like to know if it's authentic or not
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in advance xoxo




You need to post the auction link!


----------



## corame

PursePrincess24 said:


> good morning! please authenticate
> item name: AUTH  NWD VALENTINO BLACK ROCKSTUD STUDDED TOTE HANDBAG BAG
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-NWD-VA...153?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8e57f181
> item#: 191366689153
> seller:  hummelleee
> comments: the valentino plaque is throwing me off- never saw one like that so not sure if this is just an old model or what.
> 
> thanks so much!




Authentic.


----------



## corame

PursePrincess24 said:


> good morning! please authenticate
> item name: AUTH  NWD VALENTINO BLACK ROCKSTUD STUDDED TOTE HANDBAG BAG
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-NWD-VA...153?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8e57f181
> item#: 191366689153
> seller:  hummelleee
> comments: the valentino plaque is throwing me off- never saw one like that so not sure if this is just an old model or what.
> 
> thanks so much!




I'm sorry, the answer before was for Amanda124. I clicked your link but it took her auction...anyways...
Pls, ask the seller for a picture of the inside code(pocket).
It looks good but I want to be 100%.


----------



## corame

Amanda124 said:


> Hello, can anyone help me authenticate this valentino please and thank you. Have a great day.
> It is on eBay
> Seller is kburke79
> Auction # is 171476346598
> Auction title is AUTHENTIC VALENTINO "Lacca" Bow dome handbag- Light Pink
> Link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...598?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ecc966e6




Authentic.


----------



## jcmb13

corame said:


> Photos are unclear.
> You need to ask clear pics of the inside label, dust bag/box and sole.
> Also, I'd like to see the code inside the shoe.


Hi there,

It doesn't come with box or dust bag since it's from the "outlet of outlets."  Attached are the requested pictures, except I couldn't locate the code - I purchased a patent pair directly from Saks and couldn't find the code on that either.  Thoughts? 

Thank you in advance!

Whole Shoe
Label
Sole


----------



## Menarue

Hi,
I have a vintage Valentino clutch/shoulder bag that I want to sell but I don't want to mislead anyone and I have never seen a purse quite like this one.  The handle "V"s are heavy brass and it is brown suede lined with leather.  The brass coloured label inside has Valentino Boutique made in Italy and it has a magnetic stud which although very worn has Valentino on it.  I can just make it out.  I don't know how to post photographs and would like advice about this.  Thanks.


----------



## corame

jcmb13 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> It doesn't come with box or dust bag since it's from the "outlet of outlets."  Attached are the requested pictures, except I couldn't locate the code - I purchased a patent pair directly from Saks and couldn't find the code on that either.  Thoughts?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Whole Shoe
> Label
> Sole




For me are OFF but you can always ask for a second opinion.


----------



## corame

Menarue said:


> Hi,
> I have a vintage Valentino clutch/shoulder bag that I want to sell but I don't want to mislead anyone and I have never seen a purse quite like this one.  The handle "V"s are heavy brass and it is brown suede lined with leather.  The brass coloured label inside has Valentino Boutique made in Italy and it has a magnetic stud which although very worn has Valentino on it.  I can just make it out.  I don't know how to post photographs and would like advice about this.  Thanks.




First, we are only authenticate with a valid auction link or website.
Second, you can add the pictures in your message after you write it. You have the option.


----------



## jcmb13

corame said:


> For me are OFF but you can always ask for a second opinion.


Darn - I'm going to go for a 2nd opinion - the leather seemed good as well as the studs.  Will compare labels.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## lauramaria10

Good morning everyone  
Can someone please help me authenticate these Valentino Rockstud flats ?
Thanks 
Laura 
Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181555366828 
Item: 181555366828
Seller: dolberg2nr


----------



## corame

lauramaria10 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate these Valentino Rockstud flats ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Laura
> 
> Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181555366828
> 
> Item: 181555366828
> 
> Seller: dolberg2nr




Authentic.


----------



## lauramaria10

Thank you so much


----------



## awesomediva

Can anyone please authenticate these Valentino Rockstud Bag?

Seller:  vintagelacecouture ; Ebay
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMALL-RED-V...714?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3efd1f82


Seller:  thegees44ou 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-VALENTI...519?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5412434d8f


Thank you in advance!


----------



## corame

awesomediva said:


> Can anyone please authenticate these Valentino Rockstud Bag?
> 
> Seller:  vintagelacecouture ; Ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMALL-RED-V...714?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3efd1f82
> 
> 
> Seller:  thegees44ou
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-VALENTI...519?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5412434d8f
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Both authentic! &#128525;


----------



## Le Atelier

corame said:


> My opinion is that this is not an authentic bag. You can ask for a second opinion on authenticate4u.com


I sold this bag and it IS authentic (unless Neiman Marcus is selling fakes). I still have the receipt and will be more than happy to upload it!


----------



## corame

Le Atelier said:


> I sold this bag and it IS authentic (unless Neiman Marcus is selling fakes). I still have the receipt and will be more than happy to upload it!




We do not ask for proofs in here. You can discuss this with your buyer!
As I stated before, this is only my opinion! 
I saw many good fakes with original receipts in my life!


----------



## corame

lauramaria10 said:


> Thank you so much




You are welcome!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lauramaria10

Hello ! Can someone please help me authenticate bracelets from this seller ? 
Thanks in advance xox 
http://m.ebay.ca/itm/321567896476?nav=SEARCH


----------



## corame

lauramaria10 said:


> Hello ! Can someone please help me authenticate bracelets from this seller ?
> 
> Thanks in advance xox
> 
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/321567896476?nav=SEARCH




I do not authenticate accesories.


----------



## ladystyle

Hi, could you please authenticate this Valentino Rockstud Double Handle bag, indigo color that I just ordered from Myhabit. I know myhabit is a legit seller but since i have received a fake saint laurent bag from there before, so I am very cautious about ordering from myhabit again. After scrutinizing the valentino bag, a couple of things raise me a red flag that i wanna check with you. 

1 the right upper stud on the front closure in obviously slanted for quite a bit (shown in the first picture), i assume for designer like valentino, these details esp logo should be perfect, that's why i am really suspicious about the authenticity of the bag

2 there was only a piece of paper with valentino logo (shown in the second picture) was included in the inner pocket, no other documents(eg. the model/color tag, authentication card, etc)

3 somebody told me the number of stitches on the inner red tag should be 21, mine is 24 (shown in the fourth picture)

4 i googled the authentication code BGH540BOL1 in the inner pocket,(shown in the third picture) it returned me 0 hit, so i am wondering if this code is legit

The link that I was ordering the purse from is this http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&sale...00NBNWEUM&cAsin=B00NBNWEUM&fc=1&ref=qd_ic_t_d

I really appreciate if you can reply to me soon because i am approaching the deadline of returning the bag. Thank you so much!


----------



## ladystyle

Still me, just noticed that there was a typo in my last post.I meant that the right upper stud on the front closure is heavily slanted. 

Moreover, there are some other signs that make me think this could be authenticated bag too. For example, the logo on the back of zipper(first image) and the logo on the shoulder strap metal(second image) are very clear and symmetrical. 

Therefore I am really confused about the authenticity of this bag. I feel i need experts to give me some inputs. Thanks a lot.


----------



## corame

ladystyle said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this Valentino Rockstud Double Handle bag, indigo color that I just ordered from Myhabit. I know myhabit is a legit seller but since i have received a fake saint laurent bag from there before, so I am very cautious about ordering from myhabit again. After scrutinizing the valentino bag, a couple of things raise me a red flag that i wanna check with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 the right upper stud on the front closure in obviously slanted for quite a bit (shown in the first picture), i assume for designer like valentino, these details esp logo should be perfect, that's why i am really suspicious about the authenticity of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 2 there was only a piece of paper with valentino logo (shown in the second picture) was included in the inner pocket, no other documents(eg. the model/color tag, authentication card, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 3 somebody told me the number of stitches on the inner red tag should be 21, mine is 24 (shown in the fourth picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 4 i googled the authentication code BGH540BOL1 in the inner pocket,(shown in the third picture) it returned me 0 hit, so i am wondering if this code is legit
> 
> 
> 
> The link that I was ordering the purse from is this http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&sale...00NBNWEUM&cAsin=B00NBNWEUM&fc=1&ref=qd_ic_t_d
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate if you can reply to me soon because i am approaching the deadline of returning the bag. Thank you so much!




Bag is authentic.


----------



## corame

Googleing a code dosent mean a thing. You dont need to find anything and it is not correct that if someone elses bag has 21, yours must have same number...
Codes differ from a country to another, model, size, color, made in..(place of birth).
The bag looks good to me.
Details are allright!

If you are suspicious about some small details of a Valentino bag, you should see when a LV lock is turnning black at a bag of 3000$ in 2 months!!!
A bag bought dirrectly from their Paris shop!


----------



## ladystyle

corame said:


> Googleing a code dosent mean a thing. You dont need to find anything and it is not correct that if someone elses bag has 21, yours must have same number...
> Codes differ from a country to another, model, size, color, made in..(place of birth).
> The bag looks good to me.
> Details are allright!
> 
> If you are suspicious about some small details of a Valentino bag, you should see when a LV lock is turnning black at a bag of 3000$ in 2 months!!!
> A bag bought dirrectly from their Paris shop!


Thank you so much for your quick reply. 

So you don't think "Made in Italy" on the reg tag of inner pocket is not clear enough(4th and 5th image)? Supposed to be this way?

As for the studs, the studs on the front closure(first image) and the studs on the shoulder strap(second to the last image) are rly off for quite a bit,(slanted, asymmetrical) to the point of too obvious to not notice. Are these normal? Or could be my bag is more of defective?

Again, thanks a lot for helping me out!! Truly appreciate!


----------



## corame

ladystyle said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply.
> 
> So you don't think "Made in Italy" on the reg tag of inner pocket is not clear enough(4th and 5th image)? Supposed to be this way?
> 
> As for the studs, the studs on the front closure(first image) and the studs on the shoulder strap(second to the last image) are rly off for quite a bit,(slanted, asymmetrical) to the point of too obvious to not notice. Are these normal? Or could be my bag is more of defective?
> 
> Again, thanks a lot for helping me out!! Truly appreciate!




Not really defective. Things are not "perfect" at Valentino.
I have stud bags with fallen studs (in time) so I'm not surprised &#128522;

Take another pic of the inner label front with blitz.
Let's see exactlly the Made in..


----------



## ladystyle

Hi, here r some pics that i took about the tags with my phone camera. If they r not good enough for u to determine, I can take some more pics with a real camera. 

The red tag on the inner pocket(first and second pics) are less clear that the tag on the dust bag(third pic), but the shapes of the letters of "MADE IN ITALY" r similar, which r not well written. 

Moreover, so i guess valentino cannot be judged by details(unlike chanel, cuz I feel chanel can be examined by "perfect symmetry" rule). So if u don't judge authenticity of valentino bags by details, what makes u think this is an authentic bag? what's ur rule of judging? Just want to learn from u for future purchases, cuz i feel i am clueless when it comes to authenticity. Thanks a lot.


----------



## corame

I do authenticate by details but the details tell me this bag is authentic.
If you think this is not an authentic item, then you can use authenticate4u as a second opinion.


----------



## ladystyle

corame said:


> I do authenticate by details but the details tell me this bag is authentic.
> If you think this is not an authentic item, then you can use authenticate4u as a second opinion.


Thanks, i will take ur word for it, it's relieved to know that this bag is authentic, cuz i rly wanna keep it since this color is sold out everywhere. Thank u!


----------



## tegest.s

Authentic or no?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251705047173


----------



## corame

tegest.s said:


> Authentic or no?
> 
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251705047173




Fake.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi experts, can you please kindly authenticate these rockstuds for me. Thank you!


----------



## Seagertree

Please authenticate these Rockstuds for me Experts. (before buying I went through ****************** they gave the thumbs up but I always do 2nd opinion)

Valentino Rockstud sz 39

Original listing: Ebay seller: luxannex 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191391466281?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Seagertree

More photos of accessories...


----------



## Le Atelier

corame said:


> My opinion is that this is not an authentic bag. You can ask for a second opinion on authenticate4u.com



This was my bag and I still have the original receipt from Neiman Marcus which I will be happy to upload to this site. Unfair to tarnish a reputation based on speculation.


----------



## clairezc

Could someone help to authenticate these two bags? many thanks!

1. 
item name:VALENTINO ROCKSTUD Black Medium Tote 
item number:151461681591
Seller ID: moto-guzzi-man
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-Black-Medium-Tote-2-445-Retail-LOOK-/151461681591

2. 
Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Medium Double Handle Black Leather Tote
Item Number:141462957521
Seller ID:anitahakes
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...521?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20efd96dd1


----------



## corame

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi experts, can you please kindly authenticate these rockstuds for me. Thank you!




Auth


----------



## corame

Seagertree said:


> Please authenticate these Rockstuds for me Experts. (before buying I went through ****************** they gave the thumbs up but I always do 2nd opinion)
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud sz 39
> 
> 
> 
> Original listing: Ebay seller: luxannex
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191391466281?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!




Auth


----------



## corame

clairezc said:


> Could someone help to authenticate these two bags? many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> item name:VALENTINO ROCKSTUD Black Medium Tote
> 
> item number:151461681591
> 
> Seller ID: moto-guzzi-man
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-Black-Medium-Tote-2-445-Retail-LOOK-/151461681591
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Medium Double Handle Black Leather Tote
> 
> Item Number:141462957521
> 
> Seller ID:anitahakes
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...521?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20efd96dd1




For both I need serial nr inside the pocket. 
For the second I need extra pic of the label inside.


----------



## Seagertree

Thanks a million!  Appreciate your time


----------



## yoyotomatoe

corame said:


> Auth



Thanks you


----------



## corame

Seagertree said:


> Thanks a million!  Appreciate your time




You are welcome!


----------



## corame

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks you




You are welcome!


----------



## MadisonReese

Does anyone know why there is a mark/hole/stamp on the bottom of the shoe?? People say it's to prevent return but I have NEVER heard of that! I believe these to be authentic. Thoughts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371178865182?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

MadisonReese said:


> Does anyone know why there is a mark/hole/stamp on the bottom of the shoe?? People say it's to prevent return but I have NEVER heard of that! I believe these to be authentic. Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/371178865182?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Indeed, that is to prevent store return. Is when it was bought at a sale price or an offer.


----------



## justonemore

TIA - love this frame style

Item Name: 67% + OFF!! NWT VALENTINO GARAVANI $2495. PETALE BAG ROSE FLOWER HANDBAG

Item Number: 301396847272

Seller ID: emighroad

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/67-OFF-NWT-...272?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462ca6eaa8


----------



## corame

justonemore said:


> TIA - love this frame style
> 
> Item Name: 67% + OFF!! NWT VALENTINO GARAVANI $2495. PETALE BAG ROSE FLOWER HANDBAG
> 
> Item Number: 301396847272
> 
> Seller ID: emighroad
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/67-OFF-NWT-...272?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462ca6eaa8




Authentic.


----------



## justonemore

corame said:


> Authentic.




Thank you corame!


----------



## corame

justonemore said:


> thank you corame!




&#127881;&#128521;


----------



## Babyseal

just received this one, I couldn't find a code inside of the purse, so not sure if it's authentic :/ thank you very much!

Item Name: Valentino Garavani snakeskin aqua evening bag with silver hardware and chain Item Number: 231388818958
Seller ID: laureen512
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231388818958


----------



## corame

Babyseal said:


> just received this one, I couldn't find a code inside of the purse, so not sure if it's authentic :/ thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani snakeskin aqua evening bag with silver hardware and chain Item Number: 231388818958
> Seller ID: laureen512
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231388818958




Fake.


----------



## Babyseal

Why do you think? Is it the authentication tag thing? I probably need to return it, so I probably need to tell them the reason why it's fake. Thank you again!


----------



## corame

We dont give hints here but more then 1 factor shows this is a fake.


----------



## lalala555

Item Name: *Valentino Rockstud Slingback pumps size 36 (in what is described as orange)*
Link: *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes/...o-rockstud-slingback-pumps-size-36/1031927491*
Photos: *More photos I requested. The shoes do not come with dustbags, box only. *
*Many thanks in advance*


----------



## corame

lalala555 said:


> Item Name: *Valentino Rockstud Slingback pumps size 36 (in what is described as orange)*
> 
> Link: *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes/...o-rockstud-slingback-pumps-size-36/1031927491*
> 
> Photos: *More photos I requested. The shoes do not come with dustbags, box only. *
> 
> *Many thanks in advance*




Authentic.


----------



## lalala555

corame said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## corame

lalala555 said:


> Thank you so much!!!




You are welcome!&#128513;


----------



## Janeyyy

Could you please authenticate the following? Thank you so much!

Item Name: Valentino Pink Rockstud Small Leather Tote Bag
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: ad.sedg
Link: (please make sure link works after you post): http://www.ebay.com/itm/301418109446?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Janeyyy

Could you please also authenticate this one? Thank you!!!

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud red patent leather shoulder tote purse bag NEW $2375 HIN758
Item Number: N/A
Seller: namebrandoutlet4320
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381066895198?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nemoii

Item:  Valentino noeud d'amore clutch
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251740874652
Seller: beleaf12

I'd really appreciate if someone could authenticate this for me.  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## sarahlouise06

Item Name: Gorgeous Valentino Large Tote bag black leather Rockstud
Item Number: 400815625221
Seller ID: crystalmagic2012
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400815625221?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## corame

Janeyyy said:


> Could you please authenticate the following? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Pink Rockstud Small Leather Tote Bag
> 
> Item Number: N/A
> 
> Seller ID: ad.sedg
> 
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post): http://www.ebay.com/itm/301418109446?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Fake.


----------



## corame

nemoii said:


> Item:  Valentino noeud d'amore clutch
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251740874652
> 
> Seller: beleaf12
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really appreciate if someone could authenticate this for me.  Thanks so much in advance!




Fake.


----------



## corame

sarahlouise06 said:


> Item Name: Gorgeous Valentino Large Tote bag black leather Rockstud
> 
> Item Number: 400815625221
> 
> Seller ID: crystalmagic2012
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400815625221?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Would need extra pic of the tag inside (close up pic) and a serial nr inside the pocket picture.


----------



## Babyseal

Dear Authenticator,

I purchased two double handle bags from bluefly lately, two bags appear to be different from each other although they are the same style. Especially the pink one, there are no V signs on the back of the zippers, which caused concerns. Here are the pictures of the pink one. I will post the pictures of the blue one in the next post. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Babyseal

Here are the pictures of the blue one. Are they both authentic? Or which one is? thank you so much!!!


----------



## sushiflowercake

Item Name: $ 2,095 NEW ! NWT VALENTINO Rockstud Navy Blue Mini Tote *2014 Collection*
Item Number: 390992531587
Seller ID: lizorbitz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-095-NEW-N...587?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b08f89083


----------



## LV1382

Hello Ladies could you please help me authenticate this valentino bag for me..Thanks in advance...

Item:  Valentino Rockstud
Item#:  281498760015
Seller: Unloadcloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281498760015?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## LV1382

Here's some additional photos seller sent me. Thanks again..


----------



## laurengeee

Can someone authenticate these Valentino Rockstud flats please?? Also, what do you look for in authenticity??

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-N...LsleiHdeHU4iUyWTzfKMs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## corame

Babyseal said:


> Here are the pictures of the blue one. Are they both authentic? Or which one is? thank you so much!!!
> View attachment 2825338
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825339
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825340
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825341
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825342




Pls post another clear (big size quality) of the tag inside the pink one.
Close up please.


----------



## corame

laurengeee said:


> Can someone authenticate these Valentino Rockstud flats please?? Also, what do you look for in authenticity??
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-N...LsleiHdeHU4iUyWTzfKMs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




We will not give hints here regards authenticity.
And I latelly do not authenticate shoes anymore but this ebay seller is known for selling only authentic items.


----------



## Babyseal

Dear corame, 
Did you mean the serial number tag, or the valentino tag? Thank you


----------



## Babyseal

corame said:


> Pls post another clear (big size quality) of the tag inside the pink one.
> Close up please.



Dear corame, 
Did you mean the serial number tag, or the valentino tag? Thank you


----------



## Babyseal

corame said:


> pls post another clear (big size quality) of the tag inside the pink one.
> Close up please.






Dear corame,

Sorry I suck at taking pics. Hopefully this is good enough. I really think this is a fake. Even comparing to the blue one there are too many difference. Thank you again!


----------



## corame

If the pink is a fake then the blue is also a fake. 
To me both look good.


----------



## Babyseal

Thank you corame. Maybe they are both fake. Because the pink one has so many differnet places from the blue one. I mean, there are no "v" on the back of the zippers on the pink one. And the inner leather had no seal on the edge. That does not cause any concern? Thanks!


----------



## corame

No, it does not. It depends where it was made. 
Although no Valentino shop will authenticate the bags, you might wanna try and ask nice a manager to take a look and opinion regard them.
Good luck!


----------



## Babyseal

corame said:


> No, it does not. It depends where it was made.
> Although no Valentino shop will authenticate the bags, you might wanna try and ask nice a manager to take a look and opinion regard them.
> Good luck!


Thank you very much corame!


----------



## corame

Babyseal said:


> Thank you very much corame!




You are welcome!


----------



## Fashion1

Item Name: Valentino Black Patent Rockstud T strap black heels pumps shoes size 39 1/2
Item Number: 261692056229
Seller ID: Chirga28
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261692056229?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I have the received the shoes today so if you need any more pics let me know!


----------



## corame

Fashion1 said:


> Item Name: Valentino Black Patent Rockstud T strap black heels pumps shoes size 39 1/2
> Item Number: 261692056229
> Seller ID: Chirga28
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261692056229?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I have the received the shoes today so if you need any more pics let me know!




I am not authenticating shoes anymore.


----------



## calisnoopy

Happy Holidays everyone!

Just wanted to confirm this listing on ebay please 

Item #1

1. Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote medium in pink
2. Seller: voguenow10
3. Listing ID: 141491691984
4. Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141491691984

Item #2

1. Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote medium in green 
2. Seller: poohbebe
3. Listing ID: 
251717140725
4. Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251717140725?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much


----------



## corame

calisnoopy said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to confirm this listing on ebay please
> 
> Item #1
> 
> 1. Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote medium in pink
> 2. Seller: voguenow10
> 3. Listing ID: 141491691984
> 4. Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141491691984
> 
> Item #2
> 
> 1. Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote medium in green
> 2. Seller: poohbebe
> 3. Listing ID:
> 251717140725
> 4. Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251717140725?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much




1. Fake.
2. Authentic.


----------



## calisnoopy

corame said:


> 1. Fake.
> 2. Authentic.



Thanks Corame!!!

Just wanted to confirm, #1 Pink is fake and #2 Green Blue is authentic right?

So surprised but glad I waited for TPF help on this since I figured the #1 Pink's positive feedback on other high end designer goods would speak for itself!

May I ask what obvious pics/clues you spotted in these 2 that helped you realize which was fake vs authentic? 

(I'm usually more active in CC and kind of know a few more things to look out for in authenticating their bags)

Thanks so much again!!!


----------



## corame

calisnoopy said:


> Thanks Corame!!!
> 
> Just wanted to confirm, #1 Pink is fake and #2 Green Blue is authentic right?
> 
> So surprised but glad I waited for TPF help on this since I figured the #1 Pink's positive feedback on other high end designer goods would speak for itself!
> 
> May I ask what obvious pics/clues you spotted in these 2 that helped you realize which was fake vs authentic?
> 
> (I'm usually more active in CC and kind of know a few more things to look out for in authenticating their bags)
> 
> Thanks so much again!!!




It is a very good fake. 
Although we dont give hints in here, the details make the difference(written and code).
Good luck!


----------



## Sabrina7078

Hi everyone!

Can someone please tell me in what sizes the double handle rockstud bag is available? Are there just wo sizes? The smaller one and the bigger one? Or are there more sizes?

Model: Valentino double handle rockstud
color: pale pink or maroon
size: the biggest size available

I m really confused since even on Valentinos site I found some different infos depending on what country you log in.
Once they say the bigger size is 26cm x 29cm x 14cm 

http://www.valentino.com/ch/double-handle-bag_cod45206528ew.html

but then there is another size again 26 x 20 x 14

http://www.valentino.com/ch/double-handle-bag_cod45208640kk.html

Could anyone please tell me if this is a mistake or if there are more than two different sizes?

I was in the Valentino store today and I wanted to see the Maroon color bag but they didnt have it. They only had the pale pink. Now I really want to be 100% sure that both bags are the same size. The salesperson told me so, but I m not sure if I should believe her. I hope there are only two sizes, but its all a bit confusing. 
I checked on other sites too, as nordstorm, bloomingdales etc. but there are almost everywhere different size infos. 


I d very appreciate if someone can help me, cause I want to be sure to buy the right size. Its will be my first Valentino. I have no knowledge about Valentino bags.

Thank you very much!!


----------



## neverandever

Good evening!

I was hoping to get some reassurance on this Valentino...

Model: Valentino Mini Vitello
color: red
size: Mini

https://poshmark.com/listing/Just-In-Valentino-Red-Rockstud-Mini-Vitello-545826cc17b8c259c8125efb

If any extra photos are needed I will ask the seller. Poshmark can be shady...hoping for reassurance  Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

Sabrina7078 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me in what sizes the double handle rockstud bag is available? Are there just wo sizes? The smaller one and the bigger one? Or are there more sizes?
> 
> 
> 
> Model: Valentino double handle rockstud
> 
> color: pale pink or maroon
> 
> size: the biggest size available
> 
> 
> 
> I m really confused since even on Valentinos site I found some different infos depending on what country you log in.
> 
> Once they say the bigger size is 26cm x 29cm x 14cm
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.valentino.com/ch/double-handle-bag_cod45206528ew.html
> 
> 
> 
> but then there is another size again 26 x 20 x 14
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.valentino.com/ch/double-handle-bag_cod45208640kk.html
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone please tell me if this is a mistake or if there are more than two different sizes?
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the Valentino store today and I wanted to see the Maroon color bag but they didnt have it. They only had the pale pink. Now I really want to be 100% sure that both bags are the same size. The salesperson told me so, but I m not sure if I should believe her. I hope there are only two sizes, but its all a bit confusing.
> 
> I checked on other sites too, as nordstorm, bloomingdales etc. but there are almost everywhere different size infos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I d very appreciate if someone can help me, cause I want to be sure to buy the right size. Its will be my first Valentino. I have no knowledge about Valentino bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!




On Valentino double handle totes exist 2 sizes :
Regular : 10.2 W x 11.4 H x 5.5 
Small :  9 W x 8 H x 5.5 D


----------



## corame

neverandever said:


> Good evening!
> 
> I was hoping to get some reassurance on this Valentino...
> 
> Model: Valentino Mini Vitello
> color: red
> size: Mini
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Just-In-Valentino-Red-Rockstud-Mini-Vitello-545826cc17b8c259c8125efb
> 
> If any extra photos are needed I will ask the seller. Poshmark can be shady...hoping for reassurance  Thank you so much!




Pictures are not enough.
Need a pictures of the code inside the pocket and another clear with the written red tag inside the bag.


----------



## calisnoopy

Happy Holidays! Hope everyone has been having a nice week so far 

Seller sent me some extra pics, especially of the inside leather serial number tag and a couple other pics, just wanted to confirm the extra few all look good!

Thanks!!

1. Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote medium in green 
2. Seller: poohbebe
3. Listing ID: 
251717140725
4. Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251717140725?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much


----------



## corame

calisnoopy said:


> Happy Holidays! Hope everyone has been having a nice week so far
> 
> Seller sent me some extra pics, especially of the inside leather serial number tag and a couple other pics, just wanted to confirm the extra few all look good!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 1. Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote medium in green
> 2. Seller: poohbebe
> 3. Listing ID:
> 251717140725
> 4. Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251717140725?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much




Authentic.


----------



## shannyl

Hello! Could you please help to authenticate these rockstud pumps? thank you!

1. Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Pumps
2. Seller: -
3. Listing ID: -


----------



## corame

shannyl said:


> Hello! Could you please help to authenticate these rockstud pumps? thank you!
> 
> 1. Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Pumps
> 2. Seller: -
> 3. Listing ID: -




Sorry. I am not authenticating shoes anymore.


----------



## shannyl

corame said:


> Sorry. I am not authenticating shoes anymore.



Aw okay thanks for responding anyway to let me know. Happy NY!


----------



## corame

shannyl said:


> Aw okay thanks for responding anyway to let me know. Happy NY!




Happy holidays!


----------



## myken

Happy New Year everyone! 

As a Christmas present to myself I recently bought a Valentino handbag, but after receiving it in the mail today I'm starting to get nervous that this is a fake. It looks a bit cheap IMO, but as I've never owned a Valentino before I might be wrong. 
Please help me authenticate this handbag for me: 



Item: Valentino Garavani Pewter Metallic Leather Bag
Item#: 61305-2598-132
Seller: Rodeo drive resale
Link: http://www.shoprdr.com/Valentino-Ga...Leather-Bag-p/61305-2598-132.htm#.VKgbG_l5MsQ

Additional pics taken by me. I couldn't find any tag inside the pocket. Sorry that the pics uploaded upside down.


----------



## corame

myken said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> As a Christmas present to myself I recently bought a Valentino handbag, but after receiving it in the mail today I'm starting to get nervous that this is a fake. It looks a bit cheap IMO, but as I've never owned a Valentino before I might be wrong.
> 
> Please help me authenticate this handbag for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Valentino Garavani Pewter Metallic Leather Bag
> 
> Item#: 61305-2598-132
> 
> Seller: Rodeo drive resale
> 
> Link: http://www.shoprdr.com/Valentino-Ga...Leather-Bag-p/61305-2598-132.htm#.VKgbG_l5MsQ
> 
> 
> 
> Additional pics taken by me. I couldn't find any tag inside the pocket. Sorry that the pics uploaded upside down.




It looks good. This is an old model, thats all.


----------



## myken

corame said:


> It looks good. This is an old model, thats all.



Thank you!


----------



## corame

myken said:


> Thank you!




You are welcome &#128513;


----------



## lulu G.

Happy New Year everyone!!!

I know that Corame doesn't authenticate shoes anymore...but I don't know where else to go. I received the shoes today. Somebody pls. help authenticate, for my peace of mind.

Item :  Valentino Rockstud 7.5 37.5 Point Stud Tstrap Flat shoe Italy $975 

Item number: 381100114077

Seller: namebrandoutlet4320

More additional photos taken by me. Wipe the shoes for much clearer detail of the shoes.









I appreciate your help. TIA!


----------



## lulu G.

Here's the link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...6OspWYwU4FUHOmV55WWVU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## honeyjojo

Hello Lovely Ladies of the Valentino section,

I was recently given as a Christmas present a Valentino woven straw natural black barrel bag.
I already have an authentic Valentino Bow Bag and I think this bag looks ok, the only thing which is making me a little hesitant is there is no serial number inside the pocket.
Could someone just have a look over my pictures (if you require any further ones just ask) and let me know what you think.

Thank you very much in advance xxx


----------



## corame

lulu G. said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!!
> 
> I know that Corame doesn't authenticate shoes anymore...but I don't know where else to go. I received the shoes today. Somebody pls. help authenticate, for my peace of mind.
> 
> Item :  Valentino Rockstud 7.5 37.5 Point Stud Tstrap Flat shoe Italy $975
> 
> Item number: 381100114077
> 
> Seller: namebrandoutlet4320
> 
> More additional photos taken by me. Wipe the shoes for much clearer detail of the shoes.
> View attachment 2850630
> View attachment 2850631
> View attachment 2850632
> View attachment 2850633
> View attachment 2850634
> View attachment 2850636
> View attachment 2850637
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help. TIA!




You can do this here.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...-those-shoes-32044-post580219.html#post580219


----------



## itscatchris

Hi everyone ,

I know you cover mostly bags but if anyone has spare knowledge of clothing then it would be GREATLY appreciated.

I just sold my Valentino Roma top on EBay, I am actually 100% certain it is real. It was given to me in its paper bag. Valentino inner tags are really annoying as they are extremely long and at least three pages long - they kept scratching my sides so I cut them off.

This was mentioned in my description which is why I sold the top at a mere £14.99. The buyer's argument that it is fake is due to the fact that there are no branding on its cloth buttons and that it looks cheap (that's because it is pure silk in my opinion)

Looking at clothes in the boutique itself, most of them if not all do not have branding on their ready to wear pieces.

ANYWAY

Here is the listing:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391013759751?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649

Item: Valentino Roma Silk Brown Blouse

I would appreciate it so much if anyone could help out!


----------



## corame

honeyjojo said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies of the Valentino section,
> 
> I was recently given as a Christmas present a Valentino woven straw natural black barrel bag.
> I already have an authentic Valentino Bow Bag and I think this bag looks ok, the only thing which is making me a little hesitant is there is no serial number inside the pocket.
> Could someone just have a look over my pictures (if you require any further ones just ask) and let me know what you think.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance xxx




I do not authenticate without a valid link. Sorry.


----------



## corame

itscatchris said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I know you cover mostly bags but if anyone has spare knowledge of clothing then it would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> I just sold my Valentino Roma top on EBay, I am actually 100% certain it is real. It was given to me in its paper bag. Valentino inner tags are really annoying as they are extremely long and at least three pages long - they kept scratching my sides so I cut them off.
> 
> This was mentioned in my description which is why I sold the top at a mere £14.99. The buyer's argument that it is fake is due to the fact that there are no branding on its cloth buttons and that it looks cheap (that's because it is pure silk in my opinion)
> 
> Looking at clothes in the boutique itself, most of them if not all do not have branding on their ready to wear pieces.
> 
> ANYWAY
> 
> Here is the listing:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391013759751?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649
> 
> Item: Valentino Roma Silk Brown Blouse
> 
> I would appreciate it so much if anyone could help out!




Fakes are so goos nowdays, especially on clothes when it's much simply to just use the same material and add some tags.
Pics are not enough! I would need extra pictures from inside and linning.
I do not authenticate clothes or shoes anymore.


----------



## itscatchris

corame said:


> Fakes are so goos nowdays, especially on clothes when it's much simply to just use the same material and add some tags.
> Pics are not enough! I would need extra pictures from inside and linning.
> I do not authenticate clothes or shoes anymore.



Sorry about inquiring about clothes! Unfortunately, the buyer is refusing to return the item & refusing to provide additional pictures so I have no means of providing them. Oh well! Thank you for your help.


----------



## corame

itscatchris said:


> Sorry about inquiring about clothes! Unfortunately, the buyer is refusing to return the item & refusing to provide additional pictures so I have no means of providing them. Oh well! Thank you for your help.




I dont understand. She wants the money back and the item?
You should report to ebay/paypal.


----------



## sflhd

Hi All! i have really wanted a rockstud for a bit and recently purchased a bag as a gift to myself from threadflip and wanted to see if it is authentic.

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote
Link: http://www.threadflip.com/items/320094-authentic-valentino-garavani-rockstud-handbag
Photos: note sure if link will work so i am attaching some additional photos i took. i can provide more pics if needed! 

also i am new to TPF so please let me know if i made any protocol errors!  thanks so much!


----------



## corame

sflhd said:


> Hi All! i have really wanted a rockstud for a bit and recently purchased a bag as a gift to myself from threadflip and wanted to see if it is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote
> 
> Link: http://www.threadflip.com/items/320094-authentic-valentino-garavani-rockstud-handbag
> 
> Photos: note sure if link will work so i am attaching some additional photos i took. i can provide more pics if needed!
> 
> 
> 
> also i am new to TPF so please let me know if i made any protocol errors!  thanks so much!




It looks authentic. Congrats.


----------



## sflhd

corame said:


> It looks authentic. Congrats.


thanks so much corame!


----------



## corame

sflhd said:


> thanks so much corame!




You are welcome


----------



## sebpinski

Hi all,

this is not an eBay auction authentication request. Could someone please have a look over the attached photos and let me know what they think. Based on the quality of materials, these shoes really do feel authentic, but am not sure as they appear to have less studs than others I've seen online. Am not sure if they were maybe bought at a sample sale to explain this difference. There appears to be a film on the sole at the moment, but the material underneath feels like leather.

Thanks in advance for your help,
Seb


----------



## corame

sebpinski said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> this is not an eBay auction authentication request. Could someone please have a look over the attached photos and let me know what they think. Based on the quality of materials, these shoes really do feel authentic, but am not sure as they appear to have less studs than others I've seen online. Am not sure if they were maybe bought at a sample sale to explain this difference. There appears to be a film on the sole at the moment, but the material underneath feels like leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help,
> 
> Seb




I do not authenticate shoes/clothes anymore.


----------



## sebpinski

Can anyone else help?


----------



## calisnoopy

This is a non-auction item...

Valentino Hot Pink Studded Rockstud leather medium tote from Priveporter 

Thanks!!
Cory


----------



## corame

calisnoopy said:


> This is a non-auction item...
> 
> Valentino Hot Pink Studded Rockstud leather medium tote from Priveporter
> 
> Thanks!!
> Cory




I do not authenticate without a valid link.


----------



## calisnoopy

corame said:


> I do not authenticate without a valid link.



Hi! This was not an online item, so there is no link?

I read the 1st post on this "Authenticate this Valentino" thread and thought this is how to set up the post if it's for an item that was not listed online/on ebay etc?

Please advise...


----------



## corame

calisnoopy said:


> Hi! This was not an online item, so there is no link?
> 
> I read the 1st post on this "Authenticate this Valentino" thread and thought this is how to set up the post if it's for an item that was not listed online/on ebay etc?
> 
> Please advise...




Your bag is authentic.
For your next stop here, pls read the steps you need to follow.
You need to list items listed in auctions/buy it now prices on websites. We do not authenticate bags from our own closet.
I'm sure you bought this bag somewhere. If it's from Valentino store then you know it's authentic..if it's not from store, then where you bought it from?


----------



## sebpinski

Is that why you wouldn't authenticate the shoes I posted?


----------



## calisnoopy

corame said:


> Your bag is authentic.
> For your next stop here, pls read the steps you need to follow.
> You need to list items listed in auctions/buy it now prices on websites. We do not authenticate bags from our own closet.
> I'm sure you bought this bag somewhere. If it's from Valentino store then you know it's authentic..if it's not from store, then where you bought it from?



Hi, thanks!! 

It's from Priveporter, they're a high end designer shop and they have an eBay profile but not all their items are listed online.

So this one was one they did not get a chance to list/post online.

I thought in the 1st page it says to post a link to the auction/online page selling the item IF YOU CAN...but I didn't read it as a mandatory requirement if the item was purchased from a resale shop that's brick and mortar etc?


----------



## dirrty_stripped

Hi All,

Please help me to authenticate this bag

Item Name: Valentino Handbag
Seller: breaking2011
Listing ID: 291354075226 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291354075226?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank You So Much


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Expert,

Good afternoon.  How are you?

Will you please help to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you.

Item Name:  
NEW! $2400 VALENTINO Garavani Hot Blue Rockstud Leather Tote Shoulder Bag
Item #:  161557694160
Seller I.D:   dknycable
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2400-VA...160?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259d96c6d0

Thank you.

Julia


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good afternoon, again.

Will you please also help me with this bag?  I am trying to decide between the two.

Thank you.

Item Name:  
VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-Leather-Classic-Trapeze-Tote-Bag-Medium-2014-2445-BNWT
Item #:  271733971755
Seller I.D.:   nabilv2010 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271733971755?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you.


----------



## corame

calisnoopy said:


> Hi, thanks!!
> 
> It's from Priveporter, they're a high end designer shop and they have an eBay profile but not all their items are listed online.
> 
> So this one was one they did not get a chance to list/post online.
> 
> I thought in the 1st page it says to post a link to the auction/online page selling the item IF YOU CAN...but I didn't read it as a mandatory requirement if the item was purchased from a resale shop that's brick and mortar etc?




I know Priveporter


----------



## corame

dirrty_stripped said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Handbag
> Seller: breaking2011
> Listing ID: 291354075226
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291354075226?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank You So Much




Authentic.
Next time, pls authenticate before winning the bag.


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Expert,
> 
> Good afternoon.  How are you?
> 
> Will you please help to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:
> NEW! $2400 VALENTINO Garavani Hot Blue Rockstud Leather Tote Shoulder Bag
> Item #:  161557694160
> Seller I.D:   dknycable
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2400-VA...160?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259d96c6d0
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Julia




I would like to see a clear close pic of the inside written tag and code inside the pocket.
Thanks


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good afternoon, again.
> 
> Will you please also help me with this bag?  I am trying to decide between the two.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:
> VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-Leather-Classic-Trapeze-Tote-Bag-Medium-2014-2445-BNWT
> Item #:  271733971755
> Seller I.D.:   nabilv2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271733971755?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you.




Authentic.


----------



## dirrty_stripped

corame said:


> Authentic.
> Next time, pls authenticate before winning the bag.



Actually, I was waiting someone to confirm, Somebody bought it before me.

Anyway, Thank You So Much for your help


----------



## corame

dirrty_stripped said:


> Actually, I was waiting someone to confirm, Somebody bought it before me.
> 
> Anyway, Thank You So Much for your help




You are welcome.
I'm sorry you lost it.


----------



## kmcgann312

Good afternoon, 

Will you please also help me with this bag? Luxe Vault sale on Rue La La

Thank you.

Item Name: 
VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-Leather Crossbody
Link: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/80071/12965400/


----------



## corame

kmcgann312 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please also help me with this bag? Luxe Vault sale on Rue La La
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> 
> VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-Leather Crossbody
> 
> Link: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/80071/12965400/




I am not registered with this website so I cant see the pics.
You need to add yourself the pics in here.

*RueLaLa is known for selling fake bags*


----------



## sebpinski

I really don't understand the requirement for a link. Is anyone able to help with the Rockstud flats I posted? I don't have a link as an acquaintance has offered them to me but I just want to double check they're real first.

Please can someone help?!?


----------



## kmcgann312

corame said:


> I am not registered with this website so I cant see the pics.
> You need to add yourself the pics in here.
> 
> *RueLaLa is known for selling fake bags*



Thanks, these are the images from the site. My husband bought the bag for me as a gift before we knew that Rue La La has had issues. If these pics aren't enough to validate, i can upload more when the bag arrives. Thank you in advance for your help corame


----------



## corame

kmcgann312 said:


> Thanks, these are the images from the site. My husband bought the bag for me as a gift before we knew that Rue La La has had issues. If these pics aren't enough to validate, i can upload more when the bag arrives. Thank you in advance for your help corame




Pls take your own pics of the bag includding the inside Valentino written and inside code pocket.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello experts,

Good afternoon.  How are you doing?

Will you please help me to authenticate this bag here?  I love the indigo blue.  Thank you.

Item Name:  
NWT VALENTINO Indigo Blue Calf Leather Mini Rockstud Trapeze Tote $2095 LOWEST!![/B]
Item Number:  361186842119
Seller I.D.:       thegees44ou 
link:                 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-VALENTI...119?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item541869d607

Thank you.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Expert,

Good evening, again.

Will you also please help me to look at this bag?  Is it authentic?

Please help.  Thank you!

Item name:  
Valentino     Garavani  Rockstud  Mini Patent Leather Cyclamin Handbag NWT
Item #:         390993664637
Seller I.D.:   jarios715 
Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...637?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b0909da7d

Thank you.


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Good afternoon.  How are you doing?
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate this bag here?  I love the indigo blue.  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:
> NWT VALENTINO Indigo Blue Calf Leather Mini Rockstud Trapeze Tote $2095 LOWEST!![/B]
> Item Number:  361186842119
> Seller I.D.:       thegees44ou
> link:                 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-VALENTI...119?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item541869d607
> 
> Thank you.




Authentic


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Expert,
> 
> Good evening, again.
> 
> Will you also please help me to look at this bag?  Is it authentic?
> 
> Please help.  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:
> Valentino     Garavani  Rockstud  Mini Patent Leather Cyclamin Handbag NWT
> Item #:         390993664637
> Seller I.D.:   jarios715
> Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...637?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b0909da7d
> 
> Thank you.




Need to see a clear front pic of the code inside. Thanks


----------



## tabolove26

corame said:


> Authentic


Wow!  Great!  Thank you.  

J.


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Wow!  Great!  Thank you.
> 
> J.




You are welcome&#128513;


----------



## kmcgann312

corame said:


> Pls take your own pics of the bag includding the inside Valentino written and inside code pocket.


The bag came in today, here are pics of the outside, hardware, interior, packaging, and serial number. Thank you in advance


----------



## deltalady

Item Name: Valentino Vitello Leather Large Rockstud Flap
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-garavani-vitello-leather-large-rockstud-flap-black-74080
Photos: Photos are in the link.

Thank you


----------



## LuvLuxbags

Hi, please can someone help me to authenticate this Valentino Garavani stud tote.
The listing in ebay is ended, but the seller will relist it again if Im interested in purchasing.
The photos I have only screenshots from their original listing. Please let me know if the listing can not be open then I can post in here the screenshots if that'd work.

Seller id : brandoff hk
Link : 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=331408036217&alt=web

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## LuvLuxbags

LuvLuxbags said:


> Hi, please can someone help me to authenticate this Valentino Garavani stud tote.
> The listing in ebay is ended, but the seller will relist it again if Im interested in purchasing.
> The photos I have only screenshots from their original listing. Please let me know if the listing can not be open then I can post in here the screenshots if that'd work.
> 
> Seller id : brandoff hk
> Link :
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=331408036217&alt=web
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Additional pictures :


----------



## corame

kmcgann312 said:


> The bag came in today, here are pics of the outside, hardware, interior, packaging, and serial number. Thank you in advance




Authentic


----------



## corame

deltalady said:


> Item Name: Valentino Vitello Leather Large Rockstud Flap
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-garavani-vitello-leather-large-rockstud-flap-black-74080
> Photos: Photos are in the link.
> 
> Thank you




It looks authentic. Pls update with your own pics when you receive the bag. I'd like to confirm it's the same bag.


----------



## corame

LuvLuxbags said:


> Hi, please can someone help me to authenticate this Valentino Garavani stud tote.
> The listing in ebay is ended, but the seller will relist it again if Im interested in purchasing.
> The photos I have only screenshots from their original listing. Please let me know if the listing can not be open then I can post in here the screenshots if that'd work.
> 
> Seller id : brandoff hk
> Link :
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=331408036217&alt=web
> 
> Thank you in advance!!




I would need extra pics of details.
Inside tag, code inside the pocket and back of the bag.


----------



## corame

LuvLuxbags said:


> Additional pictures :




Oh, I am sorry. Didn't see your second post. 
This is authentic. Congrats.


----------



## LuvLuxbags

corame said:


> Oh, I am sorry. Didn't see your second post.
> This is authentic. Congrats.



Woah thank you for the fast response!! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## kmcgann312

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you Corame


----------



## vale_arm

Can you please help me to authenticate this valentino? thank you
http://www.depop.com/it/denica/altre-foto-valentino-rockstud-4


----------



## corame

vale_arm said:


> Can you please help me to authenticate this valentino? thank you
> 
> http://www.depop.com/it/denica/altre-foto-valentino-rockstud-4




Fake


----------



## vale_arm

corame said:


> Fake



really? thank you so much corame! can you please tell me how to recognize fakes?


----------



## corame

vale_arm said:


> really? thank you so much corame! can you please tell me how to recognize fakes?




I am sorry, we dont give hints in here.
Some of those sellers are reading all these posts.


----------



## 1020

Item Name:Valentino Silver Soft Leather Classic Bow Clutch
Item Number:
Seller ID:arhny151
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-S...154?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cf0ed7352
Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

1020 said:


> Item Name:Valentino Silver Soft Leather Classic Bow Clutch
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:arhny151
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-S...154?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cf0ed7352
> Thank you so much!




Pls ask the seller for e better inside tag picture.


----------



## deltalady

corame said:


> It looks authentic. Pls update with your own pics when you receive the bag. I'd like to confirm it's the same bag.



Thank you for your assistance. I have put the bag on layaway and will post my own pictures once it is received. I hope that is okay to do.


----------



## dirrty_stripped

Hi All,

I need your help again, please help me authenticate this bag.

Item Name:  
*NEW 100%AUTHENTIC VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD SNAKESKIN CLUTCH BAG    HALF PRICE*


Item #: 261743250310
Seller I.D.:   justys81
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261743250310?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank You in Advance


----------



## corame

dirrty_stripped said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your help again, please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item Name:
> *NEW 100%AUTHENTIC VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD SNAKESKIN CLUTCH BAG    HALF PRICE*
> 
> 
> Item #: 261743250310
> Seller I.D.:   justys81
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261743250310?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank You in Advance




This is verrryyy beautiful. 
Pls upload the code inside the pocket to confirm it's authenticity


----------



## fychan

HI,

Can somebody tell me if this is authentic? Thanks!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/129146112@N04/16352738775/


----------



## corame

fychan said:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell me if this is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/129146112@N04/16352738775/




Fake


----------



## sebpinski

Can someone please help me with the pictures of flats I uploaded a couple of pages before. I don't understand how I've been excluded. How is uploading photos any different to sharing a link of a bunch of photos on Flickr?!?


----------



## corame

sebpinski said:


> Can someone please help me with the pictures of flats I uploaded a couple of pages before. I don't understand how I've been excluded. How is uploading photos any different to sharing a link of a bunch of photos on Flickr?!?




I dont authenticate shoes or accesories anymore.
And I already wrote this in many posts.


----------



## jcltph

Can you authenticate the following item? TIA!!! =)

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Noir Crossbody
Item Number: 271749107740
Seller ID: usran-pbvjjow
Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271749107740


----------



## dirrty_stripped

corame said:


> This is verrryyy beautiful.
> Pls upload the code inside the pocket to confirm it's authenticity



Here is the link of the bag's code

http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/y7jvcpO6Lrgr0SKg

Thank You


----------



## corame

jcltph said:


> Can you authenticate the following item? TIA!!! =)
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Noir Crossbody
> 
> Item Number: 271749107740
> 
> Seller ID: usran-pbvjjow
> 
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271749107740




I would need extra pic of the code inside the bag.


----------



## corame

dirrty_stripped said:


> Here is the link of the bag's code
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/y7jvcpO6Lrgr0SKg
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You




Authentic


----------



## vale_arm

Hi!
I need your help again, please help me authenticate this bag http://www.depop.com/it/shopping_lover/valentinogaravani-rockstud-glamlock-tracolla-in-2
Thank you!


----------



## corame

vale_arm said:


> Hi!
> 
> I need your help again, please help me authenticate this bag http://www.depop.com/it/shopping_lover/valentinogaravani-rockstud-glamlock-tracolla-in-2
> 
> Thank you!




The link is not working.
Pls post it correct.


----------



## vale_arm

corame said:


> The link is not working.
> Pls post it correct.



I don't understand why you can't open it. I try to post it again, thank you http://www.depop.com/it/shopping_lover/valentinogaravani-rockstud-glamlock-tracolla-in-2


----------



## corame

vale_arm said:


> I don't understand why you can't open it. I try to post it again, thank you http://www.depop.com/it/shopping_lover/valentinogaravani-rockstud-glamlock-tracolla-in-2




Because I should be able to click it, which I cant because you are not posting it correct here. You need to leave some space between your text and the link.
I'm not able to copy/paste it either.


----------



## vale_arm

corame said:


> Because I should be able to click it, which I cant because you are not posting it correct here. You need to leave some space between your text and the link.
> I'm not able to copy/paste it either.





http://www.depop.com/it/shopping_lover/valentinogaravani-rockstud-glamlock-tracolla-in-2


Last try! If it s wrong even this time I won't bother you anymore!  Sorry corame


----------



## corame

vale_arm said:


> http://www.depop.com/it/shopping_lover/valentinogaravani-rockstud-glamlock-tracolla-in-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last try! If it s wrong even this time I won't bother you anymore!  Sorry corame




It didnt worked before because God didnt wanted you to buy a FAKE!

This is not authentic.


----------



## dirrty_stripped

H Corame,

It's me again, please help me authenticate this bag

Item Name: Valentino Snake Skin Studded Purse Cross Body
Item Number: 171658497526 
 Seller ID: jaddes_xrcvwjz  
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-S...526?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f7a4cdf6

Thank You So Much


----------



## corame

dirrty_stripped said:


> H Corame,
> 
> It's me again, please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Snake Skin Studded Purse Cross Body
> Item Number: 171658497526
> Seller ID: jaddes_xrcvwjz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-S...526?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f7a4cdf6
> 
> Thank You So Much




Fake.


----------



## mlynn03

I have a black leather hand bag it has a tag that is attached that says Shduoni Valentino. I m curious how much it is worth.


----------



## jcltph

corame said:


> I would need extra pic of the code inside the bag.



Hi, I finally received my eBay purchase and retook all the pics. However, since the code inside the bag is very small, the pic didn't come out very clear. Hope this still works. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## corame

jcltph said:


> Hi, I finally received my eBay purchase and retook all the pics. However, since the code inside the bag is very small, the pic didn't come out very clear. Hope this still works. Thanks a lot!!!




I would need a clear photo of the complete code. You could try go closer and use the flash camera.


----------



## jcltph

corame said:


> I would need a clear photo of the complete code. You could try go closer and use the flash camera.



Ok, trying again. If it's still not clear, I'll try again with a hand mirror when I get home but hope this works. Thanks!


----------



## corame

jcltph said:


> Ok, trying again. If it's still not clear, I'll try again with a hand mirror when I get home but hope this works. Thanks!




Authentic &#128522;


----------



## 1020

corame said:


> Pls ask the seller for e better inside tag picture.


Here is pic of the inside label

Here is the original ebay link, just in case you need to review again.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261748723007?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks.


----------



## 1020

Also the zipper picture.


----------



## corame

1020 said:


> Here is pic of the inside label
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original ebay link, just in case you need to review again.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261748723007?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Authentic.


----------



## 1020

corame said:


> Authentic.


Bingo! Thanks!


----------



## corame

1020 said:


> Bingo! Thanks!




You are welcome &#128513;


----------



## moxie0487

Whenever I purchase from an outside source (not from the designer itself / department store) - I always like to authenticate it. Thank you, purse forum community!

Item Name: Valentino Rockstuds T-Strap Leather Pump
Photos: See Below


----------



## TaynThena

Can you ladies please help me authenticate this bag. I do not believe it is authentic but this seller is so adamant that it is

I'm having trouble adding photos


----------



## TaynThena

I am not sure if these pictures are posting. Sorry.




	

		
			
		

		
	
[/ATTACH]


----------



## TaynThena

Here's one more


----------



## TaynThena

here's another


----------



## corame

moxie0487 said:


> Whenever I purchase from an outside source (not from the designer itself / department store) - I always like to authenticate it. Thank you, purse forum community!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstuds T-Strap Leather Pump
> 
> Photos: See Below
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882260




I dont authenticate shoes anymore.


----------



## corame

TaynThena said:


> here's another




Pls post the auction link of the bag and another clear picture of the Valentino tag inside.


----------



## newuser2014

Hi Ladies!  Could one of you please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance 

Item Name: Crossbody, Valentino
Item Number: 1013372329
Seller ID: a r 
Link: http://www.dba.dk/crossbody-valentino-saelge/id-1013372329/


----------



## corame

newuser2014 said:


> Hi Ladies!  Could one of you please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: Crossbody, Valentino
> Item Number: 1013372329
> Seller ID: a r
> Link: http://www.dba.dk/crossbody-valentino-saelge/id-1013372329/




Fake.


----------



## dirrty_stripped

Hi Corame,

Please help me to authenticate this bag

Item name : Valentino Garavani Snakeskin Rockstud trapeze BAG

Item Number : 301514090142

Seller Name : ina_is_shopping 

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...42?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4633a3e69e

Thank You So Much


----------



## corame

dirrty_stripped said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag
> 
> 
> 
> Item name : Valentino Garavani Snakeskin Rockstud trapeze BAG
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number : 301514090142
> 
> 
> 
> Seller Name : ina_is_shopping
> 
> 
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...42?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4633a3e69e
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You So Much




Authentic and very beautiful.


----------



## aceofspades

Hello! I'm looking to authenticate this item, thanks so much!

Also, do you know if this color (seller calls it poudre) and bag is the same as this one https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/509123?

Item Name: Valentino rockstud chain bag
Item Number: 281590079907
Seller ID: baglover*2010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281590079907


----------



## corame

aceofspades said:


> Hello! I'm looking to authenticate this item, thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you know if this color (seller calls it poudre) and bag is the same as this one https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/509123?
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino rockstud chain bag
> 
> Item Number: 281590079907
> 
> Seller ID: baglover*2010
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281590079907




Fake.


----------



## aceofspades

corame said:


> Fake.





Wow unbelievable! Thanks so much Corame, I almost placed a bid!


----------



## corame

aceofspades said:


> Wow unbelievable! Thanks so much Corame, I almost placed a bid!




You are welcome.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello expert,

Good evening.  I hope your weekend is going well.

Will you please help me to authenticate this bag.  Thank you!

Item name:  Brand New Authentic Valentino Rockstud Pebbled Tote Bag
Item #:         181655433155
Seller I.D.:    nino7711
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/181655433155?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank u!


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello expert,
> 
> Good evening.  I hope your weekend is going well.
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate this bag.  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  Brand New Authentic Valentino Rockstud Pebbled Tote Bag
> Item #:         181655433155
> Seller I.D.:    nino7711
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/181655433155?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank u!




I'd like to see the code inside the bag.


----------



## Miss Elli

Dear experts.


it`s my first Valentino. Could you be so kind and help me authenticate this beauty?


Thanks in advance. 


Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Double Handle Bag, burgundy

Item Number:BS-D339VPV1

Link: http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/MissElli2014/slideshow/


----------



## corame

Miss Elli said:


> Dear experts.
> 
> 
> it`s my first Valentino. Could you be so kind and help me authenticate this beauty?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Double Handle Bag, burgundy
> 
> Item Number:BS-D339VPV1
> 
> Link: http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/MissElli2014/slideshow/




I do not authenticate without a valid link.


----------



## Miss Elli

Hello corame,


when I try my link it`s working. :-o


How else should I send pics, i tried photo bucket.


Here again the link:


http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/MissElli2014/library/


http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/MissElli2014/slideshow/


http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/MissElli2014/Story




And second try under picr:


http://up.picr.de/20994790rh.jpg
http://up.picr.de/20994792yc.jpg
http://up.picr.de/20994793uh.jpg
http://up.picr.de/20994794rk.jpg
http://up.picr.de/20994795ym.jpg
http://up.picr.de/20994796rv.jpg
http://up.picr.de/20994797jj.jpg
http://up.picr.de/20994798km.jpg
http://up.picr.de/20994837nh.jpg
http://up.picr.de/20994839ie.jpg
http://up.picr.de/20994840lk.jpg
http://up.picr.de/20994841wl.jpg
http://up.picr.de/20994842wy.jpg
http://up.picr.de/20994845pu.jpg


----------



## Miss Elli

Strange, Corame. But the links are working. Please give it a second try. Thank you.


----------



## corame

Miss Elli said:


> Hello corame,
> 
> 
> when I try my link it`s working. :-o
> 
> 
> How else should I send pics, i tried photo bucket.
> 
> 
> Here again the link:
> 
> 
> http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/MissElli2014/library/
> 
> 
> http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/MissElli2014/slideshow/
> 
> 
> http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/MissElli2014/Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And second try under picr:
> 
> 
> http://up.picr.de/20994790rh.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/20994792yc.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/20994793uh.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/20994794rk.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/20994795ym.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/20994796rv.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/20994797jj.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/20994798km.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/20994837nh.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/20994839ie.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/20994840lk.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/20994841wl.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/20994842wy.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/20994845pu.jpg




The bag is authentic.
When I say Valid link, it means auction link (where you purchased this bag from). 
I do not authenticate without knowing where you bought it from.
Pls next time use the correct format.


----------



## Miss Elli

...oh, I`m sorry. Thanks for authentication.  So happy. And for sure I hope, it won`t stay my only Valentino.


auction:


yaz124


http://www.ebay.de/itm/121559106630?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Myoung

Edited post - sorry I just read you don't authenticate shoes anymore! Sorry! xx


----------



## corame

Miss Elli said:


> ...oh, I`m sorry. Thanks for authentication.  So happy. And for sure I hope, it won`t stay my only Valentino.
> 
> 
> auction:
> 
> 
> yaz124
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/121559106630?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Good luck


----------



## aarbrun

Hello there! Can I please have some help authenticating the following handbag:

Item name: Valentino rockstud medium double handle leather tote studded 
Item number:  161594140306
Seller ID: chickybeading
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161594140306 

Thank you!


----------



## Mary110

Hi guys, 

Would it be possible to authenticate this valentino vava voom bag. I'll follow the format. The item duration has ended but I am still in talks with the buyer to purchase depending on what you guys say. 

Name: Authentic Valentino Va Va Voom Leather Shoulder Bag Clutch Rockstud 

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...ytxK%2BLODy64LAUnhrtg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Thankyou for your help in advance. Look forward to hearing from you guys.


----------



## corame

aarbrun said:


> Hello there! Can I please have some help authenticating the following handbag:
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Valentino rockstud medium double handle leather tote studded
> 
> Item number:  161594140306
> 
> Seller ID: chickybeading
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161594140306
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Need to see serial nr inside the pocket.


----------



## corame

Mary110 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to authenticate this valentino vava voom bag. I'll follow the format. The item duration has ended but I am still in talks with the buyer to purchase depending on what you guys say.
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Authentic Valentino Va Va Voom Leather Shoulder Bag Clutch Rockstud
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...ytxK%2BLODy64LAUnhrtg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou for your help in advance. Look forward to hearing from you guys.




Need to see pics from inside tag and code.


----------



## Mary110

I've just attached picture of the inside tag. Just asked her for the code/seriel no. Waiting for that. Thankyou for getting back to me.


----------



## kate.p304

Hello there,
Could you authenticate this bag for me?
Item name:VALENTINO Rockstud Medium bag
Seller ID: eltexltd

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authentic-VALENTINO-Rockstud-Medium-bag-/181668161788

Thanks so much!!


----------



## corame

kate.p304 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Could you authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item name:VALENTINO Rockstud Medium bag
> 
> Seller ID: eltexltd
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authentic-VALENTINO-Rockstud-Medium-bag-/181668161788
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!




I would need extra pic of the code inside.


----------



## kate.p304

Hi Corame,
The seller said there is a tag inside of the pocket, but she doesn't want to take a photo as she is afraid to stretch the bag.
She said she will try to find an original receipt though.


----------



## corame

kate.p304 said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> The seller said there is a tag inside of the pocket, but she doesn't want to take a photo as she is afraid to stretch the bag.
> 
> She said she will try to find an original receipt though.




That is made to be seen, so she should be able to take a pic.
You can post the receipt when you get it.


----------



## dmand2

Hi lovely authenticators

I'd be very grateful if you could please authenticate the following shoes:

Item name:  Valentino Garavani rockstud fushia flats size 40color sold out 100%Authentic 
Item #:   121574272621       
Seller I.D.:   luvlux4ever 
Link:           http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121574272621?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Comments: A bit odd that the seller said Valentinos don't come with replacement studs, which they do, and the pricing is so low, I'm a bit concerned these are fakes. The seller also provided the attached pic of the soles of the shoes at my request. I'm afraid the quality isn't great, but hope you have sufficient information to authenticate. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## corame

dmand2 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators
> 
> I'd be very grateful if you could please authenticate the following shoes:
> 
> Item name:  Valentino Garavani rockstud fushia flats size 40color sold out 100%Authentic
> Item #:   121574272621
> Seller I.D.:   luvlux4ever
> Link:           http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121574272621?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: A bit odd that the seller said Valentinos don't come with replacement studs, which they do, and the pricing is so low, I'm a bit concerned these are fakes. The seller also provided the attached pic of the soles of the shoes at my request. I'm afraid the quality isn't great, but hope you have sufficient information to authenticate.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!




I do not authenticate shoes anymore.


----------



## dmand2

Many thanks corame.  Do you know if anyone else does on this or another thread? Thanks.


----------



## corame

It should exist a shoes thread. Give a search  Good luck.


----------



## dmand2

corame said:


> It should exist a shoes thread. Give a search  Good luck.


Thanks. Will do.


----------



## cloudsinmycafe

Dear Corame,

Could i please seek your kind assistance to authenticate this black rockstud clutch? Unfortunately i have purchased it as the seller has a recept. However upon closer inspection, there is no store address on the receipt. Also i cannot find this design with silver studs online,except from a well-known counterfeit website. I wasnt able to take picture on the back of the zipper so hopefully the attached images are enough. Please let me know if i should post more pictures. 
Appreciate the expert advice!


----------



## corame

cloudsinmycafe said:


> Dear Corame,
> 
> Could i please seek your kind assistance to authenticate this black rockstud clutch? Unfortunately i have purchased it as the seller has a recept. However upon closer inspection, there is no store address on the receipt. Also i cannot find this design with silver studs online,except from a well-known counterfeit website. I wasnt able to take picture on the back of the zipper so hopefully the attached images are enough. Please let me know if i should post more pictures.
> Appreciate the expert advice!




I do not authenticate without a valid link. 
Anyway, this is a horrible fake and you should take your money back ASAP!


----------



## deltalady

deltalady said:


> Item Name: Valentino Vitello Leather Large Rockstud Flap
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-garavani-vitello-leather-large-rockstud-flap-black-74080
> Photos: Photos are in the link.
> 
> Thank you











corame said:


> It looks authentic. Pls update with your own pics when you receive the bag. I'd like to confirm it's the same bag.



I have received the bag and taken my own pictures per your request.


----------



## corame

deltalady said:


> I have received the bag and taken my own pictures per your request.




Yup. Authentic.
Take good care of it 
Congrats


----------



## deltalady

corame said:


> Yup. Authentic.
> Take good care of it
> Congrats



Thank you very much!


----------



## corame

deltalady said:


> thank you very much!




&#128513;


----------



## LuvQChanel

Please authenticate:
http://trsy.co/1802780


----------



## corame

LuvQChanel said:


> Please authenticate:
> http://trsy.co/1802780




I do not have an account on this website so I cannot view the product.


----------



## LuvQChanel

Sorry about that! Here are the photos. Thanks in advance!


----------



## corame

LuvQChanel said:


> Sorry about that! Here are the photos. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908667
> View attachment 2908668
> View attachment 2908669
> View attachment 2908670
> View attachment 2908671
> View attachment 2908673
> View attachment 2908677
> View attachment 2908679




I do not authenticate shoes anymore. Pls see my previous posts.


----------



## happyjade

Item Name: Valentino AUTH Rose Multi Color Block Rockstud Mini Lock Shoulder Chain Flap Bag
Item Number:281558136140
Seller ID:clarsanna
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-AU...item418e2c354c

Hello, would you please authenticate this purse for me?? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## happyjade

Item Name: Valentino rockstud glam lock Bag
Item Number:181677389040
Seller ID: w.emw
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authantic-V...040?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4cd0f4f0

Hello, would you please authenticate this purse for me?? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## corame

happyjade said:


> Item Name: Valentino AUTH Rose Multi Color Block Rockstud Mini Lock Shoulder Chain Flap Bag
> 
> Item Number:281558136140
> 
> Seller ID:clarsanna
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-AU...item418e2c354c
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, would you please authenticate this purse for me?? Thanks so much!!!




The listing has been removed.


----------



## corame

happyjade said:


> Item Name: Valentino rockstud glam lock Bag
> 
> Item Number:181677389040
> 
> Seller ID: w.emw
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authantic-V...040?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4cd0f4f0
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, would you please authenticate this purse for me?? Thanks so much!!!




Need to see a clear inside Valentino tag picture AND a code picture from inside the pocket.


----------



## happyjade

corame said:


> The listing has been removed.


Sorry, here is the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/28155813614...&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=281558136140&_rdc=1

Would you please authenticate for me?  Thanks a lot!!


----------



## corame

happyjade said:


> Sorry, here is the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28155813614...&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=281558136140&_rdc=1
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please authenticate for me?  Thanks a lot!!




Need to see a picture of the code inside the pocket.


----------



## dmand2

Hi fabulous authenticators!

I'd be so grateful if you would please authenticate these shoes for me:

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Studded Animal-Print Calf Hair Slingback Heels Shoes 40 NIB
Item Number: 371268068732 
Seller ID: trenduet
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/371268068732?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: THANK YOU!!!


----------



## OTam

Can you please authenticate these rockstuds?
https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-Noir-Rockstud-54f7588f2fd0b7692b0017e9

Everything looks pretty good.  My main concern was the last photo which shows a small seam on the trim, which is not present on the rockstuds I bought myself.

Thanks!


----------



## corame

dmand2 said:


> Hi fabulous authenticators!
> 
> I'd be so grateful if you would please authenticate these shoes for me:
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Studded Animal-Print Calf Hair Slingback Heels Shoes 40 NIB
> Item Number: 371268068732
> Seller ID: trenduet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/371268068732?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: THANK YOU!!!




I do not authenticate shoes anymore. Pls read my previous posts.


----------



## corame

OTam said:


> Can you please authenticate these rockstuds?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-Noir-Rockstud-54f7588f2fd0b7692b0017e9
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks pretty good.  My main concern was the last photo which shows a small seam on the trim, which is not present on the rockstuds I bought myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I do not authenticate shoes anymore.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Valentino Experts,

Good evening.

Will you please kindly help me to authenticate this bag?  It will be nice if I can add this bag to my collection.

Thank you!

Item name:  New and Authentic Valentino Rockstud Pebbled Leather Trapeze Tote Bag Red $2495
Item #:         231493131515
Seller I.D.:   shoprodeo
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-and-Aut...515?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e610dcfb

Thank you!


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Valentino Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please kindly help me to authenticate this bag?  It will be nice if I can add this bag to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Item name:  New and Authentic Valentino Rockstud Pebbled Leather Trapeze Tote Bag Red $2495
> 
> Item #:         231493131515
> 
> Seller I.D.:   shoprodeo
> 
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-and-Aut...515?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e610dcfb
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Need extrapic of the code inside.


----------



## dmand2

corame said:


> I do not authenticate shoes anymore. Pls read my previous posts.


My apologies Corame. Are you the only authenticator on this thread? Thanks.


----------



## deeamori

Authentic maybe? 

designer: VAlentino
item: Garavani rockstud high tote bag
seller: maiwcouture
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131446874888?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## corame

dmand2 said:


> My apologies Corame. Are you the only authenticator on this thread? Thanks.



In here, yes.
There is a thread that authenticates shoes. Let me search the link for you.


----------



## corame

deeamori said:


> Authentic maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> designer: VAlentino
> 
> item: Garavani rockstud high tote bag
> 
> seller: maiwcouture
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131446874888?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649




I need extra pic of the code inside the pocket.


----------



## corame

corame said:


> In here, yes.
> There is a thread that authenticates shoes. Let me search the link for you.




URL="http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html"]Authenticate Those Shoes!


----------



## classychic

Hello All,

I recently purchased a Valentino Rockstud Glam Bag on clearance from TJ Maxx at a huge discount.  I don't think TJ Maxx intentionally sells fakes, however I have read of others purchasing replicas possibly due to scammers returning fakes to the store.  I would like to have this bag authenticated while I am still within the timeframe to return if necessary.  There is no link because I purchased the item in the store. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance for your help.

Item Name: Valentino rockstud glam lock Bag in Small


----------



## deeamori

corame said:


> I need extra pic of the code inside the pocket.


Okay i will ask


----------



## corame

classychic said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a Valentino Rockstud Glam Bag on clearance from TJ Maxx at a huge discount.  I don't think TJ Maxx intentionally sells fakes, however I have read of others purchasing replicas possibly due to scammers returning fakes to the store.  I would like to have this bag authenticated while I am still within the timeframe to return if necessary.  There is no link because I purchased the item in the store. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino rockstud glam lock Bag in Small




I do not authenticate without a valid link. I am sorry.


----------



## deeamori

designer: VAlentino

item: Garavani rockstud  bag

seller: my sister bought this from a boutique 

Link:









































Comments: can you tell me if this is authentic, i will ask for the datecode, but from what is seen here what do you think ?


----------



## dmand2

corame said:


> URL="http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html"]Authenticate Those Shoes!


THANK YOU SO MUCH Corame!!


----------



## corame

deeamori said:


> designer: VAlentino
> 
> 
> 
> item: Garavani rockstud  bag
> 
> 
> 
> seller: my sister bought this from a boutique
> 
> 
> 
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: can you tell me if this is authentic, i will ask for the datecode, but from what is seen here what do you think ?




I do not authenticate without a valid link. I am sorry.


----------



## corame

dmand2 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH Corame!!




You are welcome &#128513;


----------



## gatto68

Hallo. I just signed up today. Am I allowed to ask for authentication of a Valentino bag I own? How should I proceed? Thanks for any help. S.


----------



## deeamori

HI   

can you authenticate this please

designer: VAlentino
item: Garavani rockstud crossbody
seller: escoring2010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa47f4b01


----------



## corame

deeamori said:


> HI
> 
> 
> 
> can you authenticate this please
> 
> 
> 
> designer: VAlentino
> 
> item: Garavani rockstud crossbody
> 
> seller: escoring2010
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa47f4b01




It looks good but I need extra pic from inside and code inside the pocket.


----------



## awesomediva

Can anyone please authenticate this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...ultDomain_0&hash=item339eeeeeee#ht_440wt_1153


----------



## deeamori

HI    

can you authenticate this please

designer: YSL

item: YSL crossbody tassle

seller: maiwcouture

link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Yv...-Monogramme-Leather-Crossbody-/131450661599?#


----------



## corame

awesomediva said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...ultDomain_0&hash=item339eeeeeee#ht_440wt_1153




Authentic.


----------



## corame

deeamori said:


> HI
> 
> 
> 
> can you authenticate this please
> 
> 
> 
> designer: YSL
> 
> 
> 
> item: YSL crossbody tassle
> 
> 
> 
> seller: maiwcouture
> 
> 
> 
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Yv...-Monogramme-Leather-Crossbody-/131450661599?#




You need to go to Ysl thread.
This is Valentino.


----------



## Julienorway

http://m.ebay.com/itm/151614206376?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE 

Can someonw tell me if this one authentic?
Thanks

Julie


----------



## domino3699

Hi, I am interested in this purse, but am concerned because the seller says that there is no code tag in the interior pocket. Also, the purse was purchased on FarFetch, and I don't know how reliable its retailers are. Any help would be much appreciated, thank you.

Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC VALENTINO GLAM LOCK SMALL LEATHER BLACK SHOULDER CROSSBODY $2,145

Item Number: 251869423419

Seller ID: bhsk1022

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251869423419?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

Julienorway said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/151614206376?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> 
> 
> Can someonw tell me if this one authentic?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Julie




Fake.


----------



## corame

domino3699 said:


> Hi, I am interested in this purse, but am concerned because the seller says that there is no code tag in the interior pocket. Also, the purse was purchased on FarFetch, and I don't know how reliable its retailers are. Any help would be much appreciated, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC VALENTINO GLAM LOCK SMALL LEATHER BLACK SHOULDER CROSSBODY $2,145
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number: 251869423419
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID: bhsk1022
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251869423419?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




It surelly exist but she cant see or find it.
It's one of the sides.


----------



## awesomediva

Can anyone please authenticate this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Studded-Per...5-/191527550382?ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123


----------



## deeamori

designer: VAlentino
item: Garavani rockstud crossbody
seller: escoring2010
comment: Hi i bought this from an ebayer about 7 months ago, the link is gone so i cant post it but i have the sellers contact. can you tell me if this is real 


Link:


----------



## corame

awesomediva said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Studded-Per...5-/191527550382?ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123




Need to see clear pics from inside. Tag and code.


----------



## corame

deeamori said:


> designer: VAlentino
> 
> item: Garavani rockstud crossbody
> 
> seller: escoring2010
> 
> comment: Hi i bought this from an ebayer about 7 months ago, the link is gone so i cant post it but i have the sellers contact. can you tell me if this is real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link:




Post me a clear pic of the code inside the pocket.


----------



## vale_arm

Hi, can you please help me to authenticate this bag? thak you!


----------



## esem.shaw

Hi lovely ladies,

may i request for this item to be checked. 

Regards,

Suzanne

Ebay Item Name - Valentino Rockstud Block Heel Leather Sandals White Ivory UK 5 / EU 38 RRP £665
Item Number - 171717630562
Ebay Seller - vvsanta
Ebay Lin&#63743; - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171717630562


----------



## corame

vale_arm said:


> Hi, can you please help me to authenticate this bag? thak you!




I am sorry. I do not authenticate without a valid link.


----------



## corame

esem.shaw said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> may i request for this item to be checked.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Suzanne
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay Item Name - Valentino Rockstud Block Heel Leather Sandals White Ivory UK 5 / EU 38 RRP £665
> 
> Item Number - 171717630562
> 
> Ebay Seller - vvsanta
> 
> Ebay Lin&#63743; - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171717630562




You need to post it in the Shoes thread.


----------



## vale_arm

corame said:


> I am sorry. I do not authenticate without a valid link.




Here it is sorry!


http://www.depop.com/it/shopping_lover/valentinogaravani-lock-rockstud-small-colore


----------



## corame

vale_arm said:


> Here it is sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.depop.com/it/shopping_lover/valentinogaravani-lock-rockstud-small-colore




The link dosent work.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good afternoon, expert.  I hope your weekend is going well.

Please help me to authenticate this bag.  Thank you.

Item Name: 
*Valentino Rockstud Small Leather Trapeze Bag Blue Grayish*

Item #:  

251875674508
Seller I.D.:    lizlizbgome
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...508?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa4f5c98c

Thank you.http://www.ebay.com/usr/lizlizbgome?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Good afternoon, expert.  I hope your weekend is going well.
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag.  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:
> *Valentino Rockstud Small Leather Trapeze Bag Blue Grayish*
> 
> Item #:
> 
> 251875674508
> Seller I.D.:    lizlizbgome
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...508?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa4f5c98c
> 
> Thank you.http://www.ebay.com/usr/lizlizbgome?_trksid=p2047675.l2559




This should be a mini but I'd like to see the code inside the pocket.


----------



## tabolove26

corame said:


> This should be a mini but I'd like to see the code inside the pocket.


Hello,

Thank you.  I thought it is a mini, too.  I don't think the seller knows the difference very well.

I will ask her for the code now.

Julia


----------



## dmand2

Hi wonderful authenticators

I'd be extremely grateful if you could please authenticate these for me:

Item: Designer Sunglasses: VALENTINO (Geniune) V651S Brown Studded Cat Eye Brand New!!
Item number: 111617711806
Seller ID: precious1-s
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111617711806?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you for your help!!


----------



## k1000a

Could one of the kind authenticators help with authenticating this beautiful clutch? Thank you.

Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Flap Wristlet New Clutch
Item Number: 191538122789
Seller ID: eliz0804
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191538122789?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

dmand2 said:


> Hi wonderful authenticators
> 
> I'd be extremely grateful if you could please authenticate these for me:
> 
> Item: Designer Sunglasses: VALENTINO (Geniune) V651S Brown Studded Cat Eye Brand New!!
> Item number: 111617711806
> Seller ID: precious1-s
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111617711806?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you for your help!!




Dear, I only authenticate bags in here.
I am sorry.


----------



## corame

k1000a said:


> Could one of the kind authenticators help with authenticating this beautiful clutch? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Flap Wristlet New Clutch
> 
> Item Number: 191538122789
> 
> Seller ID: eliz0804
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191538122789?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




These pics are not enough. Need a pic of the code inside.


----------



## dmand2

corame said:


> Dear, I only authenticate bags in here.
> I am sorry.


Hi Corame. Do you know if there is a thread that does authenticate these? Thanks!


----------



## corame

dmand2 said:


> Hi Corame. Do you know if there is a thread that does authenticate these? Thanks!




It should be. Please try to give it a search on the web dirrectly for thins kind of thread.


----------



## dmand2

corame said:


> It should be. Please try to give it a search on the web dirrectly for thins kind of thread.


Thank you Coarme. It seems there isn't an existing thread - this needs to be generated as a new thread under the general 'authenticate this' section, which  I'll now do. Thanks again.


----------



## PiperMaru

Hello Corame,

Does this one look authentic? If so, can you tell me the year it was released. Thank you.

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../blue-leather-handbag-glam-lock-1513968.shtml


----------



## Purselover67

How can authenticate the rockstud slingbacks?


----------



## corame

PiperMaru said:


> Hello Corame,
> 
> 
> 
> Does this one look authentic? If so, can you tell me the year it was released. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../blue-leather-handbag-glam-lock-1513968.shtml




The release of this style is 2012 but this color might be end of 2013.
I would need extra pic to authenticate this particular bag. Code inside the pocket + inside Valentino red label closer pic.


----------



## corame

Purselover67 said:


> How can authenticate the rockstud slingbacks?




There is a thread for shoes (multibrand).


----------



## moniquetb

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud tote Medium in tan pebbled leather 
Link: no link
Photos: attached
Serial #: bl- i970vsf2


Please help me authenticate this bag.


----------



## corame

moniquetb said:


> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud tote Medium in tan pebbled leather
> 
> Link: no link
> 
> Photos: attached
> 
> Serial #: bl- i970vsf2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag.




Authrntic. Next time use the correct format.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good evening, expert.  

Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  I hope it is the real deal.  Thank you!

Item name:
Valentino Red Patent Leather Rockstud Convertible Trapeze Small Tote Bag NEW
Item #:  351349418648
Seller I.D.:  ********
Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...648?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51ce0eaa98

Thank you!


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, expert.
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  I hope it is the real deal.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Item name:
> 
> Valentino Red Patent Leather Rockstud Convertible Trapeze Small Tote Bag NEW
> 
> Item #:  351349418648
> 
> Seller I.D.:  ********
> 
> Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...648?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51ce0eaa98
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Authentic.


----------



## fra.fraxxx

Good morning!
Could you please authenticate this Valentino Rockstud
Thank you very much!
http://s1059.photobucket.com/user/pinkcatwoman2008/library/VALENTINO ROCKSTUD?sort=3&page=1


----------



## tabolove26

corame said:


> Authentic.



Wow!  Great!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Karlapink

Item name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD KITTEN PUMPS IN PINK SIZE 5
Item #: 311324572820
Seller I.D.: minimalistclothing
Link: 
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/minimalistcl...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item487c63fc94

Comments: pls let me know of the shoes is authentic thank u in advance


----------



## Karlapink

Item name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD KITTEN PUMPS IN PINK SIZE 5
Item #: 311324572820
Seller I.D.: minimalistclothing
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/minimalistclo...item487c63fc94
Comments: pls let me know of the shoes is authentic thank u in advance


----------



## corame

Karlapink said:


> Item name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD KITTEN PUMPS IN PINK SIZE 5
> 
> Item #: 311324572820
> 
> Seller I.D.: minimalistclothing
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/minimalistclo...item487c63fc94
> 
> Comments: pls let me know of the shoes is authentic thank u in advance




I am sorry. I do not authenticate shoes anymore.
Pls post it in the correct thread.


----------



## fra.fraxxx

fra.fraxxx said:


> Good morning!
> Could you please authenticate this Valentino Rockstud
> Thank you very much!
> http://s1059.photobucket.com/user/pinkcatwoman2008/library/VALENTINO ROCKSTUD?sort=3&page=1



Did I make some mistake for my request? &#128542;
Thanks


----------



## corame

fra.fraxxx said:


> Did I make some mistake for my request? [emoji20]
> 
> Thanks




I am sorry but I do not authenticate without a valid link. This is a photo album.


----------



## fra.fraxxx

Could I simply attach pics here? 
Thanks


----------



## fra.fraxxx

Hi There1 Could you please authenticate this Valentino Rockstud bag? I hope this time it's ok 
Thanks


----------



## corame

fra.fraxxx said:


> Hi There1 Could you please authenticate this Valentino Rockstud bag? I hope this time it's ok
> 
> Thanks




Where you purchased this bag??


----------



## fra.fraxxx

I haven't bought it yet, these are pics from seller


----------



## corame

fra.fraxxx said:


> I haven't bought it yet, these are pics from seller




Ok. Then post the link (website) where this seller is selling this bag. This is what a "valid link" means


----------



## k1000a

Dear Corame, would you please help with authenticating this one. Thanks!

Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI BLACK ROCKSTUD BAG
Item Number: 331513589997
Seller ID:nordana29 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...997?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4d2fbff0ed


----------



## fra.fraxxx

I know what you mean, but seller just sent me these pics, there's no link to show. Sorry....


----------



## corame

k1000a said:


> Dear Corame, would you please help with authenticating this one. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI BLACK ROCKSTUD BAG
> 
> Item Number: 331513589997
> 
> Seller ID:nordana29
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...997?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4d2fbff0ed




Authentic.


----------



## Charlie4

Item Name:   Valentino Bag Black Leather Purse Handbag 586

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121606374386...:MEBIDX:IT


Hello, I would appreciate someone authenticating for me please. Thank you so much.


----------



## Charlie4

Charlie4 said:


> Item Name:   Valentino Bag Black Leather Purse Handbag 586
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121606374386...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Hello, I would appreciate someone authenticating for me please. Thank you so much.


Sorry, that was a bad link. Please try this one, I hope this link works!:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/121606374386?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## chymera

Hi, please authenticate, thank you 

Item Name: VALENTINO white leather sneakers leather 9 9.5 40 as new exc cond heart shoes

Item Number: 251897833210

Seller ID:meandmyhighheels 

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25189783...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=251897833210&_rdc=1


----------



## Charlie4

Charlie4 said:


> Sorry, that was a bad link. Please try this one, I hope this link works!:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121606374386?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you. I appreciate your help.


----------



## corame

Charlie4 said:


> Sorry, that was a bad link. Please try this one, I hope this link works!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121606374386?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Not.


----------



## corame

chymera said:


> Hi, please authenticate, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO white leather sneakers leather 9 9.5 40 as new exc cond heart shoes
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number: 251897833210
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID:meandmyhighheels
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25189783...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=251897833210&_rdc=1




I am sorry. I do not authenticate shoes anymore.
There is a special thread for shoes.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Valentino Expert,,

Good morning.

Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  I will love to have a yellow bag.

 Thank you!

Item name:  NWT VALENTINO GARAVANI NEON YELLOW ROCKSTUD LEATHER TOTE BAG
Item #:          121609485695
Seller I.D.:    auctionasa
Link:             
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121609485695?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank u!


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Valentino Expert,,
> 
> Good morning.
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  I will love to have a yellow bag.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  NWT VALENTINO GARAVANI NEON YELLOW ROCKSTUD LEATHER TOTE BAG
> Item #:          121609485695
> Seller I.D.:    auctionasa
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121609485695?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank u!




This is a Neon bag not yellow.
It looks authentic.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Wow, thank you!

Yes, you are right, it is Neon, I like the bright color..  but,  it could be very seasonal

Julia


----------



## LWH36

I am trying to authenticate these Valentino Mena wedges. Found them the other day at a thrift store and don't know enough about Valentino to know if they are real or not.


----------



## corame

LWH36 said:


> I am trying to authenticate these Valentino Mena wedges. Found them the other day at a thrift store and don't know enough about Valentino to know if they are real or not.




I am sorry. I do not authenticate shoes anymore.  There is a special thread for shoes.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Expert,

Good evening.

Will you please help to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you!

Item name:  Valentino Rockstud Medium All Around Tote Bag-Gray Pebbled Leather-Like New
Item #:        261840303982
Seller I.D.:  chrissie1
Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/261840303982?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Expert,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> Will you please help to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  Valentino Rockstud Medium All Around Tote Bag-Gray Pebbled Leather-Like New
> Item #:        261840303982
> Seller I.D.:  chrissie1
> Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/261840303982?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!




Authentic.


----------



## Maedy

Item name: Valentino Rockstud Medium Tote
Item #: 261841153549
Seller I.D.: broccolimonster215
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf6f2ee0d#viTabs_0
Someone please help me with this one!


----------



## tabolove26

corame said:


> Authentic.


Wow!

Thank you.


----------



## corame

Maedy said:


> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Medium Tote
> Item #: 261841153549
> Seller I.D.: broccolimonster215
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf6f2ee0d#viTabs_0
> Someone please help me with this one!




I would need extra pic of the serial nr inside the pocket.


----------



## srndpty

Hello ladies! Please help authenticate this pair of Valentino Noir Heels for me 

TIA!


----------



## corame

Acpyx said:


> Hello ladies! Please help authenticate this pair of Valentino Noir Heels for me
> 
> TIA!
> View attachment 2956396
> View attachment 2956397
> View attachment 2956398
> View attachment 2956403
> View attachment 2956404
> View attachment 2956409




I am sorry. I do not authenticate shoes anymore.


----------



## Le Atelier

corame said:


> My opinion is that this is not an authentic bag. You can ask for a second opinion on authenticate4u.com


I sold this bag and it WAS authentic (unless Neiman Marcus is selling fakes). I still have the receipt and will be more than happy to upload it! Unfair to tarnish a seller's reputation based on speculation.


----------



## corame

Let me clear something. We are doing this for free and I have a strong experience in my back regards some brands. From your pics posted, details show off and only one picture OK and thats why I recomand  takind a second opinion. I did not tarnish your reputation. Relax. And by the way, I dont know if you ever heard but Neiman Marcus receives returns and I personally know a fact from a Neiman Marcus manager regards a return of a Fake Prada bag! Extra, many persons can buy a bag and use the receipt for selling FAKE same model bag.


----------



## srndpty

corame said:


> I am sorry. I do not authenticate shoes anymore.




Oh crap  Where should I get these authenticated?


----------



## corame

Acpyx said:


> Oh crap  Where should I get these authenticated?




There is a special thread for shoes. I keep writting about it for a few weeks now. Give it a search on the forum (web version). Good luck!


----------



## shuze

corame said:


> Not.


With respect. IMO that is an authentic Valentino bag but it is vintage Mario Valentino, not Valentino Garavani.


----------



## corame

shuze said:


> With respect. IMO that is an authentic Valentino bag but it is vintage Mario Valentino, not Valentino Garavani.




This is a VALENTINO thread! VALENTINO means Valentino, red Valentino or the luxury line - Garavani.

Mario Valentino it is a different thing!


----------



## shuze

corame said:


> This is a VALENTINO thread! VALENTINO means Valentino, red Valentino or the luxury line - Garavani.
> 
> Mario Valentino it is a different thing!


Again, with respect, that was a misleading answer and obviously some don't know that there is a difference between Mario Valentino and Valentino Garavani. Mario Valentino can also be referred to as Valentino. Perhaps the thread should be renamed Valentino Garavani (not that I really expect that to happen). Your one word answer could have been misread by others to assume that the item was fake which it wasn't. Today, Valentino Garavani is as famous a label for footwear and bags as it is for clothing but in decades past, Mario Valentino was by far the more important label for footwear and bags. Just sayin' that your answer could have been more helpful to the poster who obviously didn't know that there was another luxury bag designer named Valentino.


----------



## corame

shuze said:


> Again, with respect, that was a misleading answer and obviously some don't know that there is a difference between Mario Valentino and Valentino Garavani. Mario Valentino can also be referred to as Valentino. Perhaps the thread should be renamed Valentino Garavani (not that I really expect that to happen). Your one word answer could have been misread by others to assume that the item was fake which it wasn't. Today, Valentino Garavani is as famous a label for footwear and bags as it is for clothing but in decades past, Mario Valentino was by far the more important label for footwear and bags. Just sayin' that your answer could have been more helpful to the poster who obviously didn't know that there was another luxury bag designer named Valentino.




Let's clear something! 
A mario valentino bag is 80-200.
A Valentino bag, even it's Red line beggins from 400 (clutch).
There is a huge difference between them.
And some sellers try to sell to people who dont know VALENTINO, when it's astually Mario Valentino.
These people try to say this is the vintage old VALENTINO when it's NOT!
So let's not confuse these things! 
What you do as a seller is misleading and not me!


----------



## corame

And by the way, your auction title on ebay says "VALENTINO bag..." which tricks buyers! You should write "mario valentino bag"! This has nothing to do with VALENTINO LUDOVICO GARAVANI. So if you want fairness, you need to be the first one fair and correct with your buyers. Dont try to trick your customers with "vintage Valentino old brand etc...


----------



## shuze

corame said:


> And by the way, your auction title on ebay says "VALENTINO bag..." which tricks buyers! You should write "mario valentino bag"! This has nothing to do with VALENTINO LUDOVICO GARAVANI. So if you want fairness, you need to be the first one fair and correct with your buyers. Dont try to trick your customers with "vintage Valentino old brand etc...


HUH? I am NOT the seller so apology accepted LOL. I am merely a volunteer here, just like you but had I not known that there were two Valentino designers i would have been confused by your answer which IMO reads like you're saying that the bag is fake. It takes one extra minute to answer "No, your bag is not that Valentino whose name is Valentino Garavani and is by another Italian luxury designer named Mario Valentino". I've said what I wanted to say and am done here.


----------



## corame

shuze said:


> HUH? I am NOT the seller so apology accepted LOL. I am merely a volunteer here, just like you but had I not known that there were two Valentino designers i would have been confused by your answer which IMO reads like you're saying that the bag is fake. It takes one extra minute to answer "No, your bag is not that Valentino whose name is Valentino Garavani and is by another Italian luxury designer named Mario Valentino". I've said what I wanted to say and am done here.




So you wrote on this thread just to tell me I didnt wrote correctly "this is not a valentino garavani bag"? 
Ok, if you say so....
The fact that I wrote "not" means DO NOT BUY IT - that is a fake bag or not a Valentino original bag. 
I didnt apologise, by the way. I explained you my point of view which is correct.
I'm not looking to argue here. The seller you are trying to defence and it's not you, has tried to mislead and trick buyers by writting VALENTINO brand and old vintage brand when this is not even a brand or a luxury one as you say it is. 
But thank you for making light on this thread regards this Mario Valentino brand. And yes, this is a VALENTINO thread, not Mario, Alexandra or other Valentino italian designer nickname.
If you would like to continue this, please go ahead and start a new thread for authenticate MARIO VALENTINO about which you know so much.


----------



## shuze

corame said:


> So you wrote on this thread just to tell me I didnt wrote correctly "this is not a valentino garavani bag"?
> Ok, if you say so....
> The fact that I wrote "not" means DO NOT BUY IT - that is a fake bag or not a Valentino original bag.
> I didnt apologise, by the way. I explained you my point of view which is correct.
> I'm not looking to argue here. The seller you are trying to defence and it's not you, has tried to mislead and trick buyers by writting VALENTINO brand and old vintage brand when this is not even a brand or a luxury one as you say it is.
> But thank you for making light on this thread regards this Mario Valentino brand. And yes, this is a VALENTINO thread, not Mario, Alexandra or other Valentino italian designer nickname.
> If you would like to continue this, please go ahead and start a new thread for authenticate MARIO VALENTINO about which you know so much.


I know a great deal about both companies which is why I have tried to clarify without showing disrespect or arrogance toward others. I have no interest in checking out anyone's listings and was simply responding to a posted question and answer. Had further information been given I would have still clarified although I certainly agree that sellers need to be clear what label they're selling regarding all labels including those with confusingly similar names as well as those that are actually the diffusion labels of same stated brands. This is a public board and I seem to be the one who has primarily inherited most of the Valentino Garavani shoe questions that are not being answered here which is why I was privately referred to this board in the first place and do stand by all of my posted comments. I haven't posted on shoe questions here as I think it makes more sense to keep them on the shoe thread. I would also never assume that anyone is anyone other than their stated username.


----------



## amychen99

Item Name: Valentino rabbit fur bag
Item Number:171742547834
Seller ID: xelainerawsonx
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-r...kdAwVTsYcH7XLY2qicxVo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Can any expert please authenticate this Valentino bag? Thank you in advance.


----------



## amychen99

Item Name (if you know it):VALENTINO GREY LASER CUT MEDIUM SIZED SHOULDER BAG
Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post) No longer valid

Can any expert please authenticate this Valentino bag?


----------



## amychen99

Can any expert please authenticate this White Valentino Python bag? It bought from Ebay 2014 so the line is no longer available.


----------



## shuze

amychen99 said:


> Item Name: Valentino rabbit fur bag
> Item Number:171742547834
> Seller ID: xelainerawsonx
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-r...kdAwVTsYcH7XLY2qicxVo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Can any expert please authenticate this Valentino bag? Thank you in advance.


Wait for Corame.The bag in the listing is not python IMO and has a fake card.


----------



## corame

Amychen99, I would like to clear the fact that I do not authenticate without a valid link. Not anymore. Your all 3 bags are not authentic. Pls next time post in correct format or for a small fee, contact the websites that authenticate only throw photos.


----------



## ianchi

Hi Ladies,

Would you please help with authenticating this Valentino bag. 

Item Name: VALENTINO RED VAVAVOOM HANDBAG - LIMITED EDITION - 100% AUTHENTIC
Item Number: 321721605676
Seller ID:ilovenewyork21
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO-RED-VAVAVOOM-HANDBAG-LIMITED-EDITION-100-AUTHENTIC-/321721605676?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

I asked the seller about proof of authentity and he offer to send me more pics...I'm really confused, the price seems to be too low!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## amychen99

shuze said:


> Wait for Corame.The bag in the listing is not python IMO and has a fake card.


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## amychen99

corame said:


> Amychen99, I would like to clear the fact that I do not authenticate without a valid link. Not anymore. Your all 3 bags are not authentic. Pls next time post in correct format or for a small fee, contact the websites that authenticate only throw photos.


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## amychen99

corame said:


> Amychen99, I would like to clear the fact that I do not authenticate without a valid link. Not anymore. Your all 3 bags are not authentic. Pls next time post in correct format or for a small fee, contact the websites that authenticate only throw photos.


Hi Corame:

I manage to find the original link of the grey Valentino bag, I hope it help?

Item name: VALENTINO GREY LASER CUT MEDIUM SIZED SHOULDER BAG
Item number: 151525706960
Seller ID:  juggywuggy
Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## corame

amychen99 said:


> Thank you very much for your help.




You are welcome. I'm sorry none of your bags is authentic.


----------



## Hyperreflexia

Dear Expert,
Could you help with this Valentino please. The listing is live, but on an app developed in my region, so I don't know if it will work for everyone. I can provide screenshots of the listing if it does not work.

https://carousell.com/p/14621149/

Closer pics
https://www.flickr.com/photos/alasmydear/16976791047/in/set-72157652021057251
https://www.flickr.com/photos/alasmydear/17183601011/in/set-72157652021057251
https://www.flickr.com/photos/alasmydear/16996436808/in/set-72157652021057251

Thanks so much!


----------



## corame

Hyperreflexia said:


> Dear Expert,
> 
> Could you help with this Valentino please. The listing is live, but on an app developed in my region, so I don't know if it will work for everyone. I can provide screenshots of the listing if it does not work.
> 
> 
> 
> https://carousell.com/p/14621149/
> 
> 
> 
> Closer pics
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/alasmydear/16976791047/in/set-72157652021057251
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/alasmydear/17183601011/in/set-72157652021057251
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/alasmydear/16996436808/in/set-72157652021057251
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!




Authentic piece.


----------



## Hyperreflexia

Thank you thank you!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good evening.  I hope your weekend is going well.

Will you please help to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!

Item name:  Authentic Valentino Medium Rockstud Double Handle Leather Tote in Red
Item #:         181719797352
Seller I.D.:   Nino7711
Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...352?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f580e68

Thank you!


----------



## tabolove26

Hell Expert,

Good evening, again.

Will you also please authenticate this bag, too?  Thank you!

Item name:   Authentic Brand New Valentino Rockstud Grained Tote Handbag Purse In Black
Item #:          181719798423
Seller I.D.:     Nino7711
Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...423?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f581297

Thank you!


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good evening.  I hope your weekend is going well.
> 
> Will you please help to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  Authentic Valentino Medium Rockstud Double Handle Leather Tote in Red
> Item #:         181719797352
> Seller I.D.:   Nino7711
> Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...352?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f580e68
> 
> Thank you!




Need a pic of the code inside the pocket.


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hell Expert,
> 
> Good evening, again.
> 
> Will you also please authenticate this bag, too?  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:   Authentic Brand New Valentino Rockstud Grained Tote Handbag Purse In Black
> Item #:          181719798423
> Seller I.D.:     Nino7711
> Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...423?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f581297
> 
> Thank you!




Need a clear pic of the code inside + another of the Valentino writting inside.


----------



## ianchi

Hi Corame,

Could you please help with authenticating this Valentino bag. 

Item Name: VALENTINO RED VAVAVOOM HANDBAG - LIMITED EDITION - 100% AUTHENTIC
Item Number: 321721605676
Seller ID:ilovenewyork21
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO...676?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae81a1e2c

The seller sent me these 2 additional pictures:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## corame

ianchi said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Could you please help with authenticating this Valentino bag.
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO RED VAVAVOOM HANDBAG - LIMITED EDITION - 100% AUTHENTIC
> Item Number: 321721605676
> Seller ID:ilovenewyork21
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO...676?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae81a1e2c
> 
> The seller sent me these 2 additional pictures:
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I need 2 pictures : 
Valentino inside writting + code inside.


----------



## choi480

nuf said:


> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the  links)
> 
> [B]3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).[/B] This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or does not have pics.
> 
> [B]4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.[/B]
> 
> [B]5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. [/B]Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> [B]6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. [/B]Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> [B]7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.[/B]
> 
> [B]8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. [/B]Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> [B]
> 9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.[/B]
> 
> [B]10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. [/B]Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function ( button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> [B]
> Disclaimer[/B]
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the [url]http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php[/url].[/QUOTE]
> how do you spot fakes??


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Dear authenticators, 
Please help me authenticate a bag I've been in love with for a long time and am ready to take the plunge after trying it irl today. Thanks in advance for your help. Much appreciated 

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Black Leather Tote
Item Number: 321720423862 
Seller ID: llin004
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321720423862


----------



## Funny_hunny21

Hi authenticators! Can you please help me authenticate this bag. i bought this yesterday and i just wanna make sure its authenticity. I cant upload 2 or more photos on the same post, but i'll upload more photos after this. Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Watercolor double handle tote in small


----------



## Funny_hunny21

Here's the inside of the bag


----------



## corame

blondissima777 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please help me authenticate a bag I've been in love with for a long time and am ready to take the plunge after trying it irl today. Thanks in advance for your help. Much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Black Leather Tote
> 
> Item Number: 321720423862
> 
> Seller ID: llin004
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321720423862




Need extra pic of inside pocket code.
Seller has hidden his feedback details (by the way).


----------



## corame

Funny_hunny21 said:


> Here's the inside of the bag




I do not authenticate without a valid link.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

corame said:


> Need extra pic of inside pocket code.
> Seller has hidden his feedback details (by the way).


 
Thanks, Corame. I'll ask for the extra picture.

Also, how did they hide their feedback? I clicked on it and saw some old ones from 2011.


----------



## Funny_hunny21

Here's the direct link for the photos. Do you need the serial code of the bag? It's hard to take photo inside the pocket of the bag, I just wrote it. Thank you.

http://s610.photobucket.com/user/anne_castellano1/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1


----------



## corame

Funny_hunny21 said:


> Here's the direct link for the photos. Do you need the serial code of the bag? It's hard to take photo inside the pocket of the bag, I just wrote it. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> http://s610.photobucket.com/user/anne_castellano1/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1




It is not hard. I have this in black and I know it is not hard. 
I need to see the code.


----------



## Funny_hunny21

corame said:


> It is not hard. I have this in black and I know it is not hard.
> I need to see the code.



Hi Corame here's the code: BGI540VDNG

And the link for the inside pocket: http://s610.photobucket.com/user/anne_castellano1/media/image1_zps2tn5dugs.jpg.html?filters[user]=143044208&filters[recent]=1&filters[publicOnly]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good evening.  I hope your weekend is going well.

Will you please help to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!

Item name:  Authentic Valentino Medium Rockstud Double Handle Leather Tote in Red
Item #:         181719797352
Seller I.D.:   Nino7711
Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Va...item2a4f580e68

Here is the picture of the code:










Thank you!


----------



## corame

Funny_hunny21 said:


> Hi Corame here's the code: BGI540VDNG
> 
> 
> 
> And the link for the inside pocket: http://s610.photobucket.com/user/anne_castellano1/media/image1_zps2tn5dugs.jpg.html?filters[user]=143044208&filters[recent]=1&filters[publicOnly]=1&sort=1&o=0




I cannot see the pic in your photobucket. So pls attach it here.


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good evening.  I hope your weekend is going well.
> 
> Will you please help to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  Authentic Valentino Medium Rockstud Double Handle Leather Tote in Red
> Item #:         181719797352
> Seller I.D.:   Nino7711
> Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Va...item2a4f580e68
> 
> Here is the picture of the code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




1. your link it not posted correct.
2. your image is not visible due to quality.


----------



## Funny_hunny21

corame said:


> I cannot see the pic in your photobucket. So pls attach it here.


 
Hi, I can't turn the pocket out. But I tried my best to take a photo. I hope this will do. 

here;s the code: BGI540VDNG


----------



## nikoledm30

Hello everyone, can you please help me authenticate this Valentino bag. I already bought and received the item, but have linked the ebay listing, as well as the photobucket link of some pictures I took of the bag. I've never had a Valentino bag so can't really tell if it's the real deal! It seems very good quality, but some things that I found weird were one of the studs seems to be falling out or looks glued (pic attached), and the inside zipper has a tiny $ symbol on it (pic attached), also some of the studs seem crooked along the straps and not perfectly aligned. I might just be picking on small details, but it was so expensive I wanted to make sure   Thank you very much for your help!

Auction:
Item Name: VALENTINO MINI ROCKSTUD BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER TOTE SHOULDER BAG $1995
Item Number: 161677969551
Seller ID: justoffrunway
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161677969551?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Photobucket: http://s577.photobucket.com/user/nikolediaz30/library/


----------



## corame

Funny_hunny21 said:


> Hi, I can't turn the pocket out. But I tried my best to take a photo. I hope this will do.
> 
> here;s the code: BGI540VDNG




And how do you want me to see the code inside?


----------



## corame

nikoledm30 said:


> Hello everyone, can you please help me authenticate this Valentino bag. I already bought and received the item, but have linked the ebay listing, as well as the photobucket link of some pictures I took of the bag. I've never had a Valentino bag so can't really tell if it's the real deal! It seems very good quality, but some things that I found weird were one of the studs seems to be falling out or looks glued (pic attached), and the inside zipper has a tiny $ symbol on it (pic attached), also some of the studs seem crooked along the straps and not perfectly aligned. I might just be picking on small details, but it was so expensive I wanted to make sure   Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> Auction:
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO MINI ROCKSTUD BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER TOTE SHOULDER BAG $1995
> 
> Item Number: 161677969551
> 
> Seller ID: justoffrunway
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161677969551?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket: http://s577.photobucket.com/user/nikolediaz30/library/




Authentic. 
You need to know that studs do fall off in time, also in Valentino shoes, not only bags. And just an advice, never keep the bag in dirrect sun or sand cause those studs will turn very ugly.
Enjoy!


----------



## choi480

hello authenticators, please help me find out if this is authentic 

valentino rockstud continental organizer wallet (orange)
code: PR G 282 NC4 1
seller:shuegurl (ebay)

http://s300.photobucket.com/user/choichloe430/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Valentino Experts,

Good evening.

Will you please help to authenticate this bag?  I hope it is the real thing!  Thank you!

Item Name:  Authentic New Valentino Rockstud Red Small Trapeze Handbag Tote $1995.00
Item #:          301597372006
Seller I.D.:    only_deal
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...006?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46389aae66

Thank you!


----------



## Camssy

Hi there,

Please authenticate this. Sorry that I don't have a link.


----------



## Funny_hunny21

corame said:


> And how do you want me to see the code inside?



Hi Corame! Finally, I got to take a good photo for the code. Sorry I'm new at this. Thank you for your patience


----------



## corame

choi480 said:


> hello authenticators, please help me find out if this is authentic
> 
> 
> 
> valentino rockstud continental organizer wallet (orange)
> 
> code: PR G 282 NC4 1
> 
> seller:shuegurl (ebay)
> 
> 
> 
> http://s300.photobucket.com/user/choichloe430/library/?view=recent&page=1




Do please add a valid auction link.


----------



## corame

Funny_hunny21 said:


> Hi Corame! Finally, I got to take a good photo for the code. Sorry I'm new at this. Thank you for your patience




Fake.


----------



## corame

Camssy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this. Sorry that I don't have a link.




I am sorry. I think I wrote this 100 times in the last weeks. I do not authenticate without a valid link.


----------



## Funny_hunny21

corame said:


> Fake.



Hi! What made it fake? Can you please tell me so I can tell the seller? Thank you Corame!


----------



## zinzaz

Please help me authenticate these Valentino sneakers guys~ Appreciate your helps in advance.

Item Name: PSYCHEDELIC CAMOUFLAGE ROCKRUNNER
Link: None (I have no links since I got these from a second hand shop)
Photos: I took these photo myself. Feel free to ask more for more pics.


----------



## corame

zinzaz said:


> Please help me authenticate these Valentino sneakers guys~ Appreciate your helps in advance.
> 
> Item Name: PSYCHEDELIC CAMOUFLAGE ROCKRUNNER
> Link: None (I have no links since I got these from a second hand shop)
> Photos: I took these photo myself. Feel free to ask more for more pics.




I'm sorry. I do not authenticate shoes anymore.
There is a special shoe thread.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Valentino Experts,

Good evening.

Will you please help to authenticate this bag? I hope it is the real thing! Thank you!

Item Name: Authentic New Valentino Rockstud Red Small Trapeze Handbag Tote $1995.00
Item #: 301597372006
Seller I.D.: only_deal
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301597372006?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Valentino Experts,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> Will you please help to authenticate this bag? I hope it is the real thing! Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic New Valentino Rockstud Red Small Trapeze Handbag Tote $1995.00
> Item #: 301597372006
> Seller I.D.: only_deal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301597372006?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!




Would need extra pic of the code inside the pocket.


----------



## GatorBlue11

Can you please authenticate this clutch for me? Thank you for your time!

Item Name: 'Rockstud' Nappa Leather Flap Clutch
Item Number: 992588 (Valentino) 131497410627 (eBay)
Seller ID: chemgal33
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...0627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9ddb404


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Valentino Experts,

Good evening.

Will you please help to authenticate this bag?  Seller has posted more pictures.   I hope it is the real thing! Thank you!

Item Name: Authentic New Valentino Rockstud Red Small Trapeze Handbag Tote $1995.00
Item #: 301597372006
Seller I.D.: only_deal
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301597372006?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

GatorBlue11 said:


> Can you please authenticate this clutch for me? Thank you for your time!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: 'Rockstud' Nappa Leather Flap Clutch
> 
> Item Number: 992588 (Valentino) 131497410627 (eBay)
> 
> Seller ID: chemgal33
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...0627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9ddb404




Need code inside.


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Valentino Experts,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> Will you please help to authenticate this bag?  Seller has posted more pictures.   I hope it is the real thing! Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic New Valentino Rockstud Red Small Trapeze Handbag Tote $1995.00
> Item #: 301597372006
> Seller I.D.: only_deal
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301597372006?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Authentic.


----------



## zebrakill

Hi everyone,

Could you help me authenticate this Valentino shoulder bag.

Item Name: VALENTINO MINI CHAIN SHOULDER BAG 100% AUTHENTIC - parrot Blue
Item Number: 321744625303
Seller ID: ilovenewyork21
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-M...303?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae9795e97

I asked the seller for a picture of the code inside, but the seller says it's impossible to get a decent photo without destroying the bag? So I got these:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/41mois13rp0hcxu/val01.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r2kx9d96bz80hyc/val02.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/84ttkwm9ufddsyb/val03.jpg?dl=0

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tabolove26

corame said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!

Julia


----------



## valkeakuulas

I don't usually run into Valentino's often, but surely this one is a good example of a fake?

Valentino Rockstud Lock Bag at finnish Huuto.net
http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/valentino---aito---nahka/359933501

I've never seen Valentino embossing on the lock flap.


----------



## corame

zebrakill said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this Valentino shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO MINI CHAIN SHOULDER BAG 100% AUTHENTIC - parrot Blue
> 
> Item Number: 321744625303
> 
> Seller ID: ilovenewyork21
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-M...303?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae9795e97
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the seller for a picture of the code inside, but the seller says it's impossible to get a decent photo without destroying the bag? So I got these:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/41mois13rp0hcxu/val01.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r2kx9d96bz80hyc/val02.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/84ttkwm9ufddsyb/val03.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




This seller said this before for another bag. It is not that hard to take a close picture of the code.
I would pass.


----------



## corame

valkeakuulas said:


> I don't usually run into Valentino's often, but surely this one is a good example of a fake?
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Lock Bag at finnish Huuto.net
> http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/valentino---aito---nahka/359933501
> 
> I've never seen Valentino embossing on the lock flap.




Definetly a fake.


----------



## valkeakuulas

corame said:


> Definetly a fake.



It was almost given, even with the price tag. But what bugs me about these "authentic" ones, this one states in finnish it's authentic, is the blatant use of the word authentic. I know consumers should be wise enough to spot these, but still. Why not just say, imitation or inspired. Even then it's a bit questionable to ask that price or sell it as is.


----------



## choi480

corame said:


> Do please add a valid auction link.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authen...3XqPsQmtirReWXqjrgVas%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

this is the ebay link for valentino rockstud 
please authenticate this


----------



## rairai

Hi, I just bought a rockstud medium tote at tj maxx runway. It's gorge but the only thing throwing me off is it has a money sign on zipper along with V logo on bottom. Anyone know what that's about. I have tried looking it up but can't find any info. Anyone ever buy from the runway yet?


----------



## NicoleAngelina

I bought this Valentino Rockstud French Wallet from the Nordstrom Rack today discounted, for my mom for mothers day (yay!), because it was a return from the full line Nordstrom's. However because of this they did not have anything saying it is authentic. Can anyone authenticate this Valentino? (sorry the made in italy picture is kinda unclear, i can try to retake it, it is a very hard angle for me to get!)

Thank you!


----------



## corame

choi480 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authen...3XqPsQmtirReWXqjrgVas%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> this is the ebay link for valentino rockstud
> please authenticate this




Authentic.


----------



## corame

NicoleAngelina said:


> I bought this Valentino Rockstud French Wallet from the Nordstrom Rack today discounted, for my mom for mothers day (yay!), because it was a return from the full line Nordstrom's. However because of this they did not have anything saying it is authentic. Can anyone authenticate this Valentino? (sorry the made in italy picture is kinda unclear, i can try to retake it, it is a very hard angle for me to get!)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




This is authentic. 
Pls post an auction link next time. 
I do not authenticate without a valid link.


----------



## corame

rairai said:


> Hi, I just bought a rockstud medium tote at tj maxx runway. It's gorge but the only thing throwing me off is it has a money sign on zipper along with V logo on bottom. Anyone know what that's about. I have tried looking it up but can't find any info. Anyone ever buy from the runway yet?




Without pictures or auction link, I cannot help you!


----------



## chicbunbun

Dear experts, please help me authenticate these shoes. Thank you!!

Item Name: valentino ten cm high heel shoes, black
Item Number: 291458821993
Seller ID: shali1992
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-t...993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dc4caf69


----------



## corame

chicbunbun said:


> Dear experts, please help me authenticate these shoes. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: valentino ten cm high heel shoes, black
> 
> Item Number: 291458821993
> 
> Seller ID: shali1992
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-t...993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dc4caf69




I dont authenticate shoes anymore.
There is a special thread for shoes.


----------



## chicbunbun

corame said:


> I dont authenticate shoes anymore.
> There is a special thread for shoes.



Ok I will post it there. Thank you.


----------



## Missee

Please help me authenthicate these bags: 

Item Name: BRAND NEW AUTHENTIC VALENTINO 'SIBILLA-G103' HANDBAG BLACK
Item Number: 181733572397
Seller ID: tonas9
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181733572397?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: NEW VALENTINO EVENING BAG EXCLUSIVE FOR WOMEN VARIES colours + Shoulder Stripes
Item Number: 151675621725
Seller ID: mr.kendelker
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-VALENTI...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item235092515d

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## corame

Missee said:


> Please help me authenthicate these bags:
> 
> Item Name: BRAND NEW AUTHENTIC VALENTINO 'SIBILLA-G103' HANDBAG BLACK
> Item Number: 181733572397
> Seller ID: tonas9
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181733572397?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: NEW VALENTINO EVENING BAG EXCLUSIVE FOR WOMEN VARIES colours + Shoulder Stripes
> Item Number: 151675621725
> Seller ID: mr.kendelker
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-VALENTI...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item235092515d
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!




I wrote before about this brand. Please asaure you post the request in correct thread.
THIS IS NOT VALENTINO GARAVANI or RED VALENTINO brand. It is something different.


----------



## Missee

corame said:


> I wrote before about this brand. Please asaure you post the request in correct thread.
> THIS IS NOT VALENTINO GARAVANI or RED VALENTINO brand. It is something different.


I apologize. I'm new to Valentino.


----------



## corame

Missee said:


> I apologize. I'm new to Valentino.




It's ok. But just you know, what you want to buy it is not a VALENTINO GARAVANI brand but a different italian brand. 
It's like I would make bags tomorrow named "chanel bags" by Corame(written small in a corner). 
It might be authentic that Mario Valentino. 
I am not expert in this Mario V. I just saw their models in Italy in a multibrand store next to a duzine more. There are A LOT of italian brands.


----------



## Missee

corame said:


> It's ok. But just you know, what you want to buy it is not a VALENTINO GARAVANI brand but a different italian brand.
> It's like I would make bags tomorrow named "chanel bags" by Corame(written small in a corner).
> It might be authentic that Mario Valentino.
> I am not expert in this Mario V. I just saw their models in Italy in a multibrand store next to a duzine more. There are A LOT of italian brands.


I did some googling and I think I know more now. Thanks a lot!


----------



## scarlette1969

Dear Valentino Experts,

I am the winner of this auction and would be so grateful if you could authenticate this bag before I pay.  Many many thanks in advance!

***I've only owned 1 other Valentino bag so after scrolling through a few pages here, I realize that I need a pic of the serial code.  I will pay for the bag and once it comes, I will take the necessary photos*****   So SORRY!!!!

Name:  VALENTINO SAND PETALE ROSETTE CROSSBODY SHOULDER TOTE BAG
Seller:  lccm18
Item:  261877247898
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-S...ROcpq25k3u0mR9LN8ynUE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## corame

scarlette1969 said:


> Dear Valentino Experts,
> 
> I am the winner of this auction and would be so grateful if you could authenticate this bag before I pay.  Many many thanks in advance!
> 
> ***I've only owned 1 other Valentino bag so after scrolling through a few pages here, I realize that I need a pic of the serial code.  I will pay for the bag and once it comes, I will take the necessary photos*****   So SORRY!!!!
> 
> Name:  VALENTINO SAND PETALE ROSETTE CROSSBODY SHOULDER TOTE BAG
> Seller:  lccm18
> Item:  261877247898
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-S...ROcpq25k3u0mR9LN8ynUE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




I would pass this bag. 
The details look off and what you can do, is asking the seller for a serial code picture so you dont pay and wait that long and then return it.


----------



## scarlette1969

corame said:


> I would pass this bag.
> The details look off and what you can do, is asking the seller for a serial code picture so you dont pay and wait that long and then return it.



Thanks soooo much for your time and expertise, Corame!  Unfortunately, I already paid but I just sent the seller a message regarding questionable authenticity issue.  I asked to cancel the sale; however, I also stated that if she still wants to send the bag, then I will have it officially authenticated once I receive it and will proceed accordingly.  Many many thanks again!!!


----------



## scarlette1969

Name: VALENTINO SAND PETALE ROSETTE CROSSBODY SHOULDER TOTE BAG
Seller: lccm18
Item: 261877247898
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-SA...vip=true&rt=nc



corame said:


> I would pass this bag.
> The details look off and what you can do, is asking the seller for a serial code picture so you dont pay and wait that long and then return it.



Hi Corame,

The seller was kind enough to take a picture of the serial code.  Could you please take a second look?  She bought the bag at the Valentino store in Boston.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Valentino experts,

Good evening.

Will you please help me to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you in advance.

Item name:  
                   Valentino Medium Rockstud Double Top-Handle Bag Org 2,145.00
Item #:        231556307807
Seller I.D.:  littlemstyle2014
Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/231556307807?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Here is the picture for the date code tag:

# BS-E339BOL


----------



## corame

scarlette1969 said:


> Name: VALENTINO SAND PETALE ROSETTE CROSSBODY SHOULDER TOTE BAG
> 
> Seller: lccm18
> 
> Item: 261877247898
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-SA...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Corame,
> 
> 
> 
> The seller was kind enough to take a picture of the serial code.  Could you please take a second look?  She bought the bag at the Valentino store in Boston.




Authentic.


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Valentino experts,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name:
> Valentino Medium Rockstud Double Top-Handle Bag Org 2,145.00
> Item #:        231556307807
> Seller I.D.:  littlemstyle2014
> Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/231556307807?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Here is the picture for the date code tag:
> 
> # BS-E339BOL




Pls post a clear picture of the code at a good quality.


----------



## Tuymiu

Hi authenticators,

I'm new to Valentino.  Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you so much for all the time you spent helping others on TPF!

Item: VALENTINO GARAVANI Vitello Medium Glam Lock Rockstud Flap 

Item number: 84049

Seller: fashionphile 

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-garavani-vitello-medium-glam-lock-rockstud-flap-blush-84049


----------



## corame

Tuymiu said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> I'm new to Valentino.  Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you so much for all the time you spent helping others on TPF!
> 
> Item: VALENTINO GARAVANI Vitello Medium Glam Lock Rockstud Flap
> 
> Item number: 84049
> 
> Seller: fashionphile
> 
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-garavani-vitello-medium-glam-lock-rockstud-flap-blush-84049




Authentic.


----------



## scarlette1969

corame said:


> Authentic.



Thanks soooo much, Corame!!!!!


----------



## Tuymiu

corame said:


> Authentic.




Thank you so much corame!  Unfortunately, someone already bought the bag.  I'll keep looking


----------



## tabolove26

corame said:


> Pls post a clear picture of the code at a good quality.


Hello Corame,

Thank you for looking into the bag.  I will ask the seller for a better pic.

J.


----------



## lixx35

Hi everyone,

Two days ago I purchased this shoulder bag online at this website: http://www.ca.forzieri.com/handbags/valentino/vo131113-007-00 

I did some research about the website and everyone says it's a legit seller, however I can't find much information about that particular bag. In fact, I found a couple counterfeit websites selling that bag, nowhere else. That made me quite worried about whether I am getting an authentic item. Especially I notice the website had taken off the item from their selling list already while all other sold items are still there for viewing. I haven't received the bag yet, but I became really anxious and would like to at least know whether Valentino even has or had the bag design to begin with. Is there anyone can help?  Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Katebag

Hi Authenticators Can you please help me authenticate this bag? 
Item ebay number:321745526629
ebay seller: ilovenewyork21
link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



I just recived this bag and Im wondering if it authentic, it is mini size and it is very very hard to make a clear photo of the tag number inside, Im adding some mine photos hope will be enought clear   I will be glad for any help












http://s1108.photobucket.com/user/uptown_couture/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsmqqkuukc.jpg.html






thank you! Regards


----------



## Katebag

Hi Authenticators Can you please help me authenticate this bag? 
Item ebay number:321745526629
ebay seller: ilovenewyork21
link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



I just recived this bag and Im wondering if it authentic, it is mini size and it is very very hard to make a clear photo of the tag number inside, Im adding some mine photos hope will be enought clear   I will be glad for any help

http://s1108.photobucket.com/user/uptown_couture/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpshrbvhd07.jpg.html

http://s1108.photobucket.com/user/uptown_couture/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpshrbvhd07.jpg.html


http://s1108.photobucket.com/user/uptown_couture/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsynbf7l7a.jpg.html

http://s1108.photobucket.com/user/uptown_couture/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsa5tksicg.jpg.html

thank you! Regards


----------



## corame

lixx35 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Two days ago I purchased this shoulder bag online at this website: http://www.ca.forzieri.com/handbags/valentino/vo131113-007-00
> 
> 
> 
> I did some research about the website and everyone says it's a legit seller, however I can't find much information about that particular bag. In fact, I found a couple counterfeit websites selling that bag, nowhere else. That made me quite worried about whether I am getting an authentic item. Especially I notice the website had taken off the item from their selling list already while all other sold items are still there for viewing. I haven't received the bag yet, but I became really anxious and would like to at least know whether Valentino even has or had the bag design to begin with. Is there anyone can help?  Thanks a lot!!!




Post your own pics when you receive it.
I saw this model once in Dubai at Burj Kalifa at a multibrand store.


----------



## corame

Katebag said:


> Hi Authenticators Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> Item ebay number:321745526629
> ebay seller: ilovenewyork21
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> 
> I just recived this bag and Im wondering if it authentic, it is mini size and it is very very hard to make a clear photo of the tag number inside, Im adding some mine photos hope will be enought clear   I will be glad for any help
> 
> http://s1108.photobucket.com/user/uptown_couture/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpshrbvhd07.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1108.photobucket.com/user/uptown_couture/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpshrbvhd07.jpg.html
> 
> 
> http://s1108.photobucket.com/user/uptown_couture/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsynbf7l7a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1108.photobucket.com/user/uptown_couture/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsa5tksicg.jpg.html
> 
> thank you! Regards




Pictures not enough.
Need CLEAR picture of the code inside(I know it's hard but try to take it with the phone camera inside blitz).
Also, a picture of the tag inside.


----------



## haveagoodday

Hi Authenticators ! 
I just purchased a bag from ebay, i just got this bag today. for the tag, it seems little odd, dont know it is because of the poor sewing or it is a fake bag, so here is the link with closed action, and down blow with the detail pis, please help me authenticate this bag? thank you so much! 

Item ebay number:141640203477

ebay seller: nghile67

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141640203477?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Katebag

corame said:


> Pictures not enough.
> Need CLEAR picture of the code inside(I know it's hard but try to take it with the phone camera inside blitz).
> Also, a picture of the tag inside.




Thank U Dear , Im trying to make clear phot of serial number but this bag is so small that even when im puting phone inside can not make clear shoot [emoji26] i wrote this number on the card.


----------



## lixx35

corame said:


> Post your own pics when you receive it.
> I saw this model once in Dubai at Burj Kalifa at a multibrand store.


Your quick response definitely made me feel a whole lot better! 
So curious why this bag is so rare. I can't even find pictures on the internet other than from that website.
I'm receiving the bag in a few hours, I will definitely post a few pics at night when I get a chance.
Thank you so much!


----------



## lixx35

lixx35 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Two days ago I purchased this shoulder bag online at this website: http://www.ca.forzieri.com/handbags/valentino/vo131113-007-00
> 
> 
> 
> I did some research about the website and everyone says it's a legit seller, however I can't find much information about that particular bag. In fact, I found a couple counterfeit websites selling that bag, nowhere else. That made me quite worried about whether I am getting an authentic item. Especially I notice the website had taken off the item from their selling list already while all other sold items are still there for viewing. I haven't received the bag yet, but I became really anxious and would like to at least know whether Valentino even has or had the bag design to begin with. Is there anyone can help?  Thanks a lot!!!




So I received the bag! It looks gorgeous. Very finely made in my eyes. Stitches are even. Even lining is leather. Erased many of my doubts. Please help authenticate this item. Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

haveagoodday said:


> Hi Authenticators !
> 
> I just purchased a bag from ebay, i just got this bag today. for the tag, it seems little odd, dont know it is because of the poor sewing or it is a fake bag, so here is the link with closed action, and down blow with the detail pis, please help me authenticate this bag? thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Item ebay number:141640203477
> 
> 
> 
> ebay seller: nghile67
> 
> 
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141640203477?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649




Authentic.


----------



## corame

lixx35 said:


> So I received the bag! It looks gorgeous. Very finely made in my eyes. Stitches are even. Even lining is leather. Erased many of my doubts. Please help authenticate this item. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 2995878
> View attachment 2995879
> View attachment 2995880
> View attachment 2995896
> View attachment 2995897
> View attachment 2995898
> View attachment 2995899
> View attachment 2995900
> View attachment 2995901
> View attachment 2995902




Authentic.


----------



## Katebag

Hi corame Im adding some photos of the tag inside i hope is enought clear [emoji5]&#65039; Im sorry that im bothering U so much but the mini size it is so hard to take a photo of this tag...


----------



## corame

Katebag said:


> Hi corame Im adding some photos of the tag inside i hope is enought clear [emoji5]&#65039; Im sorry that im bothering U so much but the mini size it is so hard to take a photo of this tag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996604
> View attachment 2996605
> View attachment 2996606
> View attachment 2996607
> View attachment 2996608
> View attachment 2996609
> View attachment 2996610
> View attachment 2996611




Authentic.


----------



## lixx35

corame said:


> Authentic.


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Thong Sandals Sizes 35-41
Item Number:151676751079
Seller ID:closeoutguide
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...079?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2350a38ce7
Pictures can be seen here:
http://www.yogile.com/ne2zjfph#41s
Comment: I was very hesitant to purchase due to the price and amount the seller had. But I took a leap of faith after checking their feedback and hoped for the best. Please let me know if this is indeed authentic or not. Thank you in advance! If you need more detailed pictures,I will happily take more!


----------



## corame

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Thong Sandals Sizes 35-41
> Item Number:151676751079
> Seller ID:closeoutguide
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...079?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2350a38ce7
> Pictures can be seen here:
> http://www.yogile.com/ne2zjfph#41s
> Comment: I was very hesitant to purchase due to the price and amount the seller had. But I took a leap of faith after checking their feedback and hoped for the best. Please let me know if this is indeed authentic or not. Thank you in advance! If you need more detailed pictures,I will happily take more!




I do not authenticate shoes anymore.
There is a special thread for shoes.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

corame said:


> I do not authenticate shoes anymore.
> There is a special thread for shoes.



Thank you!  I posted there as well


----------



## Snowy Girl

Please help to authenticate the following Valentino Bag:
Item Name (if you know it): Valentino Garavani Nuage Bow Tote in Red Patent
 SERIAL NUMBER: BG5WB963LAA1
 Link (if available): No Link - Please see images below
 Seller: Local Consignment Store
 Who took the pictures: I took the images
 History of the bag: Bag is currently located in a local consignment store for $290.00
 Comments: I would like to buy this bag, but would feel better if someone authenticated it first.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## corame

Snowy Girl said:


> Please help to authenticate the following Valentino Bag:
> Item Name (if you know it): Valentino Garavani Nuage Bow Tote in Red Patent
> SERIAL NUMBER: BG5WB963LAA1
> Link (if available): No Link - Please see images below
> Seller: Local Consignment Store
> Who took the pictures: I took the images
> History of the bag: Bag is currently located in a local consignment store for $290.00
> Comments: I would like to buy this bag, but would feel better if someone authenticated it first.
> 
> Thank you for your help!




I wrote in many of my posts in the past, I do not authenticate without a valid link anymore.


----------



## labelluver

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this site and don't know if I'm posting in the right place. Need to know if this bag is authentic   There is no serial number seller says serial numbers were just recently put in Valentino clutches.   
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]ATTACH]3005400[/ATTACH]


----------



## labelluver

When did Valentino add serial numbers to rock stud clutches?


----------



## corame

labelluver said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to this site and don't know if I'm posting in the right place. Need to know if this bag is authentic   There is no serial number seller says serial numbers were just recently put in Valentino clutches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005405
> View attachment 3005406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]ATTACH]3005400[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005402
> View attachment 3005403




First of all, you need to post in correct format and add the auction link from where you buy this bag.
Second, this model has a serial nr inside. 100%. 
It should be located inside the pocket.
Third, pls readd the pictures with the details inside(valentino label and zipper) - they are not uploading correctly and are totally unclear.


----------



## corame

labelluver said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to this site and don't know if I'm posting in the right place. Need to know if this bag is authentic   There is no serial number seller says serial numbers were just recently put in Valentino clutches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005405
> View attachment 3005406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]ATTACH]3005400[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005402
> View attachment 3005403




Ok. The pictures are clear now and the seller cant find the code because this is a UGLY fake!
Next time use the correct format including the auction link!


----------



## labelluver

Thanks! I used personal pictures of the bag in my possession because the auction pictures aren't the same as the bag I have in my possession. Can you tell me the correct formatting to use next time


----------



## la_bonita

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this Valentino bag? Thank you


Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Black Leather Satchel Handbag
Item Number: 251963656385
Seller ID: devinetique
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251963656385?redirect=mobile


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Valentino experts,

Good afternoon.  Happy Memorial Weekend!

Please help me to authenticate this bag.  I missed out on a yellow one the seller had once, hopefully, I will get to buy this pink one.

Item Name:  NWT  VALENTINO GARAVANI $2,345.00 PINK  ROCKSTUD LEATHER TOTE BAG
Item #:          121658790404
Seller I.D.:     auctionasap
Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/121658790404?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you.


----------



## corame

labelluver said:


> Thanks! I used personal pictures of the bag in my possession because the auction pictures aren't the same as the bag I have in my possession. Can you tell me the correct formatting to use next time




Check first page of this thread. It explains everything.


----------



## corame

la_bonita said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this Valentino bag? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Black Leather Satchel Handbag
> 
> Item Number: 251963656385
> 
> Seller ID: devinetique
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251963656385?redirect=mobile




I'm sorry, your link is not working.


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Valentino experts,
> 
> Good afternoon.  Happy Memorial Weekend!
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag.  I missed out on a yellow one the seller had once, hopefully, I will get to buy this pink one.
> 
> Item Name:  NWT  VALENTINO GARAVANI $2,345.00 PINK  ROCKSTUD LEATHER TOTE BAG
> Item #:          121658790404
> Seller I.D.:     auctionasap
> Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/121658790404?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you.




Authentic.


----------



## la_bonita

corame said:


> Authentic.


So sorry the link didn't work. Here's the correct one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251963656385?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## fuchsia14

Hello there, 
Pls help me in authenticating this Valentino Rockstud Crossbody Bag. Here is the link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-multi-3015268/

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ayumiken

Is it authentic item , please help!!

Link: http://www.barneys.com/Valentino-Ro...ate&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-3_6nOIFEP_dBPM4Inq1ipA

Item no: 503688347
Item name: Rockstud Small Crossbody Bag


Thanks a bunch


----------



## awesomediva

Can anyone please help me authenticate this?

Item: Valentino glam lock 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-handbag-glam-lock-valentino-1654821.shtml
Seller: EV

Thanks!


----------



## corame

fuchsia14 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Pls help me in authenticating this Valentino Rockstud Crossbody Bag. Here is the link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-multi-3015268/
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.




I'm sorry, your link it's not correct. You need to check again.


----------



## corame

ayumiken said:


> Is it authentic item , please help!!
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.barneys.com/Valentino-Ro...ate&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-3_6nOIFEP_dBPM4Inq1ipA
> 
> 
> 
> Item no: 503688347
> 
> Item name: Rockstud Small Crossbody Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch




Absolutelly authentic!!!


----------



## corame

awesomediva said:


> Can anyone please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Valentino glam lock
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-handbag-glam-lock-valentino-1654821.shtml
> Seller: EV
> 
> Thanks!




Neee a clear pic of the logo inside + code inside pocket.


----------



## fuchsia14

Pls help me authenticating this bag. 

Item Name: Valentino Mini Rockstud Colorblock Italian Pop Red/Pink/Blue/Green Multi Cross Body Bag
Item Number: 3015268
Seller ID: Rosemary C
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-multi-3015268/


----------



## fuchsia14

fuchsia14 said:


> Pls help me authenticating this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Mini Rockstud Colorblock Italian Pop Red/Pink/Blue/Green Multi Cross Body Bag
> Item Number: 3015268
> Seller ID: Rosemary C
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-multi-3015268/


https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-multi-3015268/?tref=similarItem


----------



## Katebag

Hi Coran  , please help me authenticate this bag 
item no :191592812065
seller:  diamare49

link:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/191592812065


----------



## corame

fuchsia14 said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-multi-3015268/?tref=similarItem




It says listing was sold. I cannot see the bag you bought anymore.


----------



## corame

Katebag said:


> Hi Coran  , please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> item no :191592812065
> 
> seller:  diamare49
> 
> 
> 
> link:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/191592812065




Fake.


----------



## Asemok

hello, Corame!
I am thinking of buying Valentino sneakers from Italian woman.
Please help me! 
She says they are authentic...

thanks!

*link *http://www.depop.com/en/marameo/nuovissime-rockstud-sneaker-valentino-fluo
seller marameo (from depop)

VALENTINO ROCKRUNNER CAMOUFLAGE SNEAKERS

She sent me these additional pictures:


----------



## authenticplease

Please authenticate.....thanks!

Item Name:  Valentino crossbody

Item Number: 171805267197

Seller ID: zhane55128

Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-s...HWMRIJufK5h%2Bg7mg6gc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Additional photos


----------



## SBgirl

Hello Authenticators,
Gosh, I just love the Rockstud line and would love to own one... Please share your expertise on these two with me:

Valentino Rockstud Handbag
seller:  pomegranateinc
eBay item number:  171811025866
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...37dc253&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=9&sd=231578562077

-and-

Valentino Rockstud Large Tote Purse Bag
seller:  veeedub 
eBay item number:  171812363513
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...9&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=171811025866&rt=nc

Thanks


----------



## Calliandraroad

Please authenticate this marine rockstud clutch from bluefly.com. Please let me know if you need additional info. Thanks very much!

http://m.bluefly.com/valentino-marine-blue-leather-rockstud-clutch/p/362041501/detail.fly?pcatid=cat1861052


----------



## corame

Asemok said:


> hello, Corame!
> I am thinking of buying Valentino sneakers from Italian woman.
> Please help me!
> She says they are authentic...
> 
> thanks!
> 
> *link *http://www.depop.com/en/marameo/nuovissime-rockstud-sneaker-valentino-fluo
> seller marameo (from depop)
> 
> VALENTINO ROCKRUNNER CAMOUFLAGE SNEAKERS
> 
> She sent me these additional pictures:




I am sorry but I do not authenticate shoes anymore.


----------



## corame

authenticplease said:


> Please authenticate.....thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:  Valentino crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number: 171805267197
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID: zhane55128
> 
> 
> 
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-s...HWMRIJufK5h%2Bg7mg6gc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> Additional photos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021713




It looks good to me.


----------



## corame

SBgirl said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Gosh, I just love the Rockstud line and would love to own one... Please share your expertise on these two with me:
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Handbag
> 
> seller:  pomegranateinc
> 
> eBay item number:  171811025866
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...37dc253&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=9&sd=231578562077
> 
> 
> 
> -and-
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Large Tote Purse Bag
> 
> seller:  veeedub
> 
> eBay item number:  171812363513
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...9&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=171811025866&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Both authentic.


----------



## corame

Calliandraroad said:


> Please authenticate this marine rockstud clutch from bluefly.com. Please let me know if you need additional info. Thanks very much!
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.bluefly.com/valentino-mari...utch/p/362041501/detail.fly?pcatid=cat1861052




Your link is not working.


----------



## Calliandraroad

corame said:


> Your link is not working.



Oh, I'm sorry, corame - the link was to a special preview yesterday. Here are some photos that I screen shot. Thank you very much!


----------



## Calliandraroad

Another photo


----------



## Calliandraroad

One more


----------



## Calliandraroad

Please forgive me if I'm doing this incorrectly - I can only upload one photo at a time.


----------



## Calliandraroad

One last photo. Thank you!!


----------



## authenticplease

corame said:


> It looks good to me.



Much appreciated, corame!


----------



## corame

Calliandraroad said:


> One last photo. Thank you!!




These pictures were taken from official website Valentino so I would suggest you to post your own pics when you receive it.
It looks authentic in here, of course


----------



## corame

authenticplease said:


> Much appreciated, corame!




You are welcome!


----------



## Calliandraroad

corame said:


> These pictures were taken from official website Valentino so I would suggest you to post your own pics when you receive it.
> It looks authentic in here, of course



Oh, ok. Thank you very much for your response. I will post photos after I receive it. I thought the photos looked authentic (no wonder!) but I wanted to get the authentication especially with the stories of some items on Bluefly not being authentic. Thanks again.


----------



## fsrcharlotte

Would appreciate help in authenticating this Valentino that I ordered on eBay recently. Thanks. 

Item Name: not entirely sure 

Pics:


----------



## corame

fsrcharlotte said:


> Would appreciate help in authenticating this Valentino that I ordered on eBay recently. Thanks.
> 
> Item Name: not entirely sure
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026536
> View attachment 3026537
> View attachment 3026539
> View attachment 3026540
> View attachment 3026541
> View attachment 3026542
> View attachment 3026545




You need to add the auction ebay link.


----------



## fsrcharlotte

Corame I bought the back in December I don't have the link anymore.


----------



## corame

fsrcharlotte said:


> Corame I bought the back in December I don't have the link anymore.




The bag is authentic. Next time use the correct format. I do not authenticate without a valid link anymore.
Pls respect the forum steps.


----------



## mia55

Greeting to all the lovely ladies of this forum.

I wonder if you can help me by authenticating this bag.

Name: 100% VALENTINO GARAVANI Brown Crocodile Alligator 12.5" Shoulder Messenger Bag
Seller: mydreamzcloset (175 
eBay item number:321561480832
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-VALENTI...832?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ade8ece80

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## corame

mia55 said:


> Greeting to all the lovely ladies of this forum.
> 
> I wonder if you can help me by authenticating this bag.
> 
> Name: 100% VALENTINO GARAVANI Brown Crocodile Alligator 12.5" Shoulder Messenger Bag
> Seller: mydreamzcloset (175
> eBay item number:321561480832
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-VALENTI...832?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ade8ece80
> 
> Thanks for all your help.




Old but gold. Authentic.


----------



## mia55

corame said:


> Old but gold. Authentic.



Thanks so much for your help. I'm a happy girl


----------



## awesomediva

corame said:


> Neee a clear pic of the logo inside + code inside pocket.



Corame..the seller has attached more pictures for the valentino bag...on the same link...please let me know if it is authentic.thank you!

Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-handbag-glam-lock-valentino-1654821.shtml

Seller:EV


----------



## teepeechu

Can you please authenticate?

Name;Valentino Garavani Rockstud trapeze tote 100% Auth with receipt

Item number: 191597921203

Seller: juicy 8914
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G....l1123&rvr_id=0&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
I wasn't sure about the interior metal label plate

Thanks


----------



## corame

awesomediva said:


> Corame..the seller has attached more pictures for the valentino bag...on the same link...please let me know if it is authentic.thank you!
> 
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-handbag-glam-lock-valentino-1654821.shtml
> 
> Seller:EV




I am not able to see the code inside picture. The website dosent allow it.
Pls attach it here.


----------



## corame

teepeechu said:


> Can you please authenticate?
> 
> Name;Valentino Garavani Rockstud trapeze tote 100% Auth with receipt
> 
> Item number: 191597921203
> 
> Seller: juicy 8914
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G....l1123&rvr_id=0&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> I wasn't sure about the interior metal label plate
> 
> Thanks




Authentic


----------



## awesomediva

Here is the code pic attached. Thank you again!



corame said:


> I am not able to see the code inside picture. The website dosent allow it.
> Pls attach it here.


----------



## corame

awesomediva said:


> Here is the code pic attached. Thank you again!




Authentic


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Valentino Expert,

Good morning.  How are u?

Will you please help me to authenticate this bag for me?

Thank you in advance.

Item name:  NWT VALENTINO GARAVANI $2,345.00 PINK ROCKSTUD LEATHER TOTE BAG
Item #:         121674747724
Seller I.D.:    Auctionasap
Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-VALENTINO-GARAVANI-2-345-00-PINK-ROCKSTUD-LEATHER-TOTE-BAG-/121674747724

Thank u!


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Valentino Expert,
> 
> Good morning.  How are u?
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name:  NWT VALENTINO GARAVANI $2,345.00 PINK ROCKSTUD LEATHER TOTE BAG
> Item #:         121674747724
> Seller I.D.:    Auctionasap
> Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-VALENTINO-GARAVANI-2-345-00-PINK-ROCKSTUD-LEATHER-TOTE-BAG-/121674747724
> 
> Thank u!




Authentic.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Valentino expert,

Good afternoon.  How are u today?

Will uou please help to authenticate this bag?  Interesting color.  Thank you!

Item name:  Valentino RockStud Handbag NEW WITH TAGS
item #:          331582185518
Seller I.D.:    blueeagle1550
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/331582185518?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## LVDragon07

Item: Neon Green Glamlock 
Seller: top10shoes
Item Number: 191594850306
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...306?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9bf16802

Love this color


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Valentino expert,
> 
> Good afternoon.  How are u today?
> 
> Will uou please help to authenticate this bag?  Interesting color.  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  Valentino RockStud Handbag NEW WITH TAGS
> item #:          331582185518
> Seller I.D.:    blueeagle1550
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/331582185518?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




It looks off to me.


----------



## corame

LVDragon07 said:


> Item: Neon Green Glamlock
> Seller: top10shoes
> Item Number: 191594850306
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...306?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9bf16802
> 
> Love this color




Fake.


----------



## its_foxy

Hi!

Please help me authenticate this rouge? I have been after one for what seems forever!

bag: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-RED-ROUGE-LEATHER-TOTE-SHOULDER-BAG-4445-/131536575439
selling under name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD RED ROUGE LEATHER TOTE SHOULDER BAG
seller: cafee06 
ebay auction id: 131536575439

I searched the forum for other matches and there was one, by the same seller yet other bag, and confirmed as "looks good". 

Thanks!


----------



## corame

its_foxy said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this rouge? I have been after one for what seems forever!
> 
> 
> 
> bag: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-RED-ROUGE-LEATHER-TOTE-SHOULDER-BAG-4445-/131536575439
> 
> selling under name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD RED ROUGE LEATHER TOTE SHOULDER BAG
> 
> seller: cafee06
> 
> ebay auction id: 131536575439
> 
> 
> 
> I searched the forum for other matches and there was one, by the same seller yet other bag, and confirmed as "looks good".
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Authentic.


----------



## its_foxy

corame said:


> Authentic.



Thanks ever so much corame!


----------



## mommyof5

Good morning!
Please help me authenticate this bag, I committed to buy and now I'm freaking out it might be fake. Would like assurance before remitting PP.
Item name: 100% authentic Valentino rockstud blush pink tote
Item number: 161724691248
Seller:woshicaoca
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161724691248?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
(Shows up as sold but can find original listing)

I also have additional photos from seller to post


----------



## mommyof5

Additional pics for blush tote


----------



## mommyof5

Sorry it will only allow me to upload one at a time (?)


----------



## mommyof5

Another:


----------



## mommyof5

And this is the one that concerned me, the stitching on the label and below between the pockets. Everything else seems ok to me though (?)... It's from 2013 so maybe that's why it's different from others I've seen. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## corame

mommyof5 said:


> And this is the one that concerned me, the stitching on the label and below between the pockets. Everything else seems ok to me though (?)... It's from 2013 so maybe that's why it's different from others I've seen. Thanks in advance for your help.




Pls post a clear full size image of the code inside.


----------



## awesomediva

This looks too good to be true! Please let me know if this is authentic.

Seller: sight-fashion
Webpage: ebay
Item: Valentino rockstud glam lock white
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-v...043?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfc6963e3

Thank you!


----------



## corame

awesomediva said:


> This looks too good to be true! Please let me know if this is authentic.
> 
> Seller: sight-fashion
> Webpage: ebay
> Item: Valentino rockstud glam lock white
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-v...043?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfc6963e3
> 
> Thank you!




Fake


----------



## willwork4bags

Item Name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD Medium Trapeze Tote Bag Red /Rouge Gold Studs Authentic
Item Number:  191604714031
Seller ID:  sideoffries
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...031?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9c87ea2f
(I already won the auction but am worried it may be fake. Wanted to get your input before the link expires.)

Appreciate any input. Thank you in advance!


----------



## corame

willwork4bags said:


> Item Name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD Medium Trapeze Tote Bag Red /Rouge Gold Studs Authentic
> Item Number:  191604714031
> Seller ID:  sideoffries
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...031?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9c87ea2f
> (I already won the auction but am worried it may be fake. Wanted to get your input before the link expires.)
> 
> Appreciate any input. Thank you in advance!




Need extra pics (inside code + clear front photo of the Valentino label).


----------



## willwork4bags

Ok. I'll take pictures and post them when the bag arrives. Seller allows returns so if it is indeed fake, I'll just return it. Should arrive by end of week. Thanks!



corame said:


> Need extra pics (inside code + clear front photo of the Valentino label).


----------



## Pavla

Please please help me authenticate this bag:

 Seller: diamare49
 Webpage: ebay
 Item: Valentino glam lock beige color 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-V...Bag-Leather-Gold-hardware-Small-/191607890046

 Thank you!


----------



## corame

Pavla said:


> Please please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: diamare49
> 
> Webpage: ebay
> 
> Item: Valentino glam lock beige color
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-V...Bag-Leather-Gold-hardware-Small-/191607890046
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Fake.


----------



## Pavla

corame said:


> Fake.



Thank you, corame!
I appreciate a lot what you do for us here!!!!


----------



## Pavla

Corame, thank you once again for authenticating the beige Glam Lock. Here is one in cognac color. Could you please tell me if this one is OK or not?

Seller: oskar3.089
Webpage: ebay
Item: Valentino glam lock cognac color 
Item number: 400941609268
 Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/400941609268?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

 Thank you in advance!


----------



## corame

Pavla said:


> Corame, thank you once again for authenticating the beige Glam Lock. Here is one in cognac color. Could you please tell me if this one is OK or not?
> 
> Seller: oskar3.089
> Webpage: ebay
> Item: Valentino glam lock cognac color
> Item number: 400941609268
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/400941609268?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Need to see inside code.


----------



## corame

Pavla said:


> Thank you, corame!
> 
> I appreciate a lot what you do for us here!!!!




Welcome back anytime! [emoji4]


----------



## HHPmom

Do you authenticate sunglasses here? I found these at local Nordstrom Rack. These have 6 studs on each side. I've searched pictures and found V's sunnies to have 7 studs on each side, or if there are 6 per side there is one in the middle over the nose (total of 13 studs). 

Do you think these are authentic? I don't want the risk of purchasing a knock-off that someone switched when they made their returns. Thanks in advance.


----------



## its_foxy

Would anyone recommend a paid authentication service that specialises in Valentino leather goods (bags-wallets)? I seem to only find multi-brand or those who do not have Valentino listed in their brand list.

Thanks in advance everyone, you're doing a fantastic job!


----------



## tofumon

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote
Item Number: 261941572512
Seller ID: theresagetsitdone
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...512?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfcef33a0

Dear experts, 

Is the sealed tag normal? I've seen black thread tag, but not sure about this one here which has a round seal. I did some research here, saw that someone has emailed this same seller years ago about a pair of manolo shoes. The reply from the seller is a bit hostile...yet this tote looks so good i can't help drooling. &#65288;¯&#65091;¯&#65289; Thanks for helping!


----------



## corame

tofumon said:


> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote
> Item Number: 261941572512
> Seller ID: theresagetsitdone
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...512?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfcef33a0
> 
> Dear experts,
> 
> Is the sealed tag normal? I've seen black thread tag, but not sure about this one here which has a round seal. I did some research here, saw that someone has emailed this same seller years ago about a pair of manolo shoes. The reply from the seller is a bit hostile...yet this tote looks so good i can't help drooling. &#65288;¯&#65091;¯&#65289; Thanks for helping!




This is fake


----------



## corame

HHPmom said:


> Do you authenticate sunglasses here? I found these at local Nordstrom Rack. These have 6 studs on each side. I've searched pictures and found V's sunnies to have 7 studs on each side, or if there are 6 per side there is one in the middle over the nose (total of 13 studs).
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think these are authentic? I don't want the risk of purchasing a knock-off that someone switched when they made their returns. Thanks in advance.




I do not authenticate accesories anymore.


----------



## tofumon

corame said:


> This is fake


Thank god u save me. (T ^ T)


----------



## pff

Please please help me authenticate this bag:

Seller: Yokiechen
Webpage: ebay
Item: Valentino Rockstud Tote Fuchsia Hot Pink
Item number: 301672187634
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you!


----------



## pff

[here is the picture of serial numbers:
ATTACH]3047326[/ATTACH]
Thank you!


----------



## corame

pff said:


> [here is the picture of serial numbers:
> 
> ATTACH]3047326[/ATTACH]
> 
> Thank you!




Authentic


----------



## corame

pff said:


> Please please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Seller: Yokiechen
> Webpage: ebay
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Tote Fuchsia Hot Pink
> Item number: 301672187634
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!




Need pic of the code inside.


----------



## pff

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you!  One last question.  Do all Valentino bags have "v" on the back of the zipper?  If there's no V, does that mean it's not authentic?  Thank you soooo much for your help!


----------



## corame

pff said:


> Thank you!  One last question.  Do all Valentino bags have "v" on the back of the zipper?  If there's no V, does that mean it's not authentic?  Thank you soooo much for your help!




No, not all.


----------



## pff

corame said:


> No, not all.


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## awesomediva

Can you please authenticate this?

Seller: Aurelie
Item: Valentino Beige leather handbag rockstud
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ther-handbag-rockstud-valentino-1732043.shtml

THANK YOU!


----------



## corame

awesomediva said:


> Can you please authenticate this?
> 
> Seller: Aurelie
> Item: Valentino Beige leather handbag rockstud
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ther-handbag-rockstud-valentino-1732043.shtml
> 
> THANK YOU!




Need extra pic of the code inside the bag.


----------



## srhgrc

Okay so I just ordered 2 purses and I'm afraid that by the time they get here the links will no longer work and I would really like to get them authenticated with my own photos once they arrive. One of the links is already only working half of the time.. and I think it's because I might have purchased the last one.. but I did screen shot the product page for each one for reference and will attach those screenshots in case these links expire.. 

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Zip Bag in Red
Link: http://www.flannels.com/valentino-rockstud-zip-bag-770394?colcode=77039408

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Double Tote Bag in Parrot Blue
Link: http://www.flannels.com/valentino-rock-stud-double-tote-bag-706929?colcode=70692918

So I guess what I'm asking is can I get some help making sure they are authentic once I receive them and what's your initial impression?

Thank you so much for your time! New here.. first high end bag purchase..


----------



## corame

srhgrc said:


> Okay so I just ordered 2 purses and I'm afraid that by the time they get here the links will no longer work and I would really like to get them authenticated with my own photos once they arrive. One of the links is already only working half of the time.. and I think it's because I might have purchased the last one.. but I did screen shot the product page for each one for reference and will attach those screenshots in case these links expire..
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Zip Bag in Red
> Link: http://www.flannels.com/valentino-rockstud-zip-bag-770394?colcode=77039408
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Double Tote Bag in Parrot Blue
> Link: http://www.flannels.com/valentino-rock-stud-double-tote-bag-706929?colcode=70692918
> 
> So I guess what I'm asking is can I get some help making sure they are authentic once I receive them and what's your initial impression?
> 
> Thank you so much for your time! New here.. first high end bag purchase..




These pictures are taken from Valentino website. Many multibrand websites use original pictures, so pls take your own when you get them.


----------



## awesomediva

corame said:


> Need extra pic of the code inside the bag.



Seller has added more pictures...
Here is the link again...
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-handbag-rockstud-valentino-1732043.shtml#

Thank you so much!


----------



## candybagdee

Hi authenticators,

I am planning on purchasing a Valentino Glam Lock online however I have a friend said her friends from China sell the really good fakes and they show me some pictures and the bags almost look flawless! I'm so scared and worried that the bag I purchase might be one of those fake replicas too so can anyone please kindly teach me what are the main things to look for when trying to spot a fake Valentino bag. Below there's a picture of a FAKE Valentino to me it looks like real! I know it's a small pic I will try to upload a clearer when I got home! Any help will be appreciated! Thanks a lot!!!!!!


----------



## corame

awesomediva said:


> Seller has added more pictures...
> Here is the link again...
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-handbag-rockstud-valentino-1732043.shtml#
> 
> Thank you so much!




I am not able to see the extra pics as I dont have an account there. Pls add them here at best quality.


----------



## corame

candybagdee said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning on purchasing a Valentino Glam Lock online however I have a friend said her friends from China sell the really good fakes and they show me some pictures and the bags almost look flawless! I'm so scared and worried that the bag I purchase might be one of those fake replicas too so can anyone please kindly teach me what are the main things to look for when trying to spot a fake Valentino bag. Below there's a picture of a FAKE Valentino to me it looks like real! I know it's a small pic I will try to upload a clearer when I got home! Any help will be appreciated! Thanks a lot!!!!!!




I do not authenticate without valid links of purchase.
Thank you


----------



## candybagdee

Hi corame

Oh no I was just wondering if you can teach me what are a few things to look for when trying to spot a fake Valentino.  The pictures I have attached is a fake Valentino bag. You don't need to authenticate that one.

Thanks!


----------



## corame

candybagdee said:


> Hi corame
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I was just wondering if you can teach me what are a few things to look for when trying to spot a fake Valentino.  The pictures I have attached is a fake Valentino bag. You don't need to authenticate that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Ok, I understand now.
I am sorry dear, but we dont give hints here.
There are many of those sellers between us here.
If you want to post the bag your have purchased and the site where you got it, I'm happy to help.


----------



## awesomediva

corame said:


> I am not able to see the extra pics as I dont have an account there. Pls add them here at best quality.



Here is the code pic attached


----------



## corame

awesomediva said:


> Here is the code pic attached




This is not a complete code. It should be longer.


----------



## awesomediva

corame said:


> This is not a complete code. It should be longer.



I know but seller only posted that.. she said she cut off half so others cant steal it.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Valentino Expert,

Good evening.

Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag?  Thank you.

Item name:  $2,995 VALENTINO GARAVANI Ladies ROCKSTUD NOIR LEATHER BAG w/ Price Tag
Item #:          191624810340
seller I.D.:     nena-1
Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-995-VALEN...340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9dba8f64


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Valentino expert,

Good evening.

I found this clutch from the same seller.  Please help me to authenticate it.  Thank you!

Item name:    $1,695 VALENTINO GARAVANI Ladies ROCKSTUD LEATHER CLUTCH BAG
item # :           191624810340
Seller I.D:       nena-1
Link:                http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-695-VALEN...109?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9dab4c3d


----------



## candybagdee

Alright then. Thanks anyway&#65281;


----------



## corame

awesomediva said:


> I know but seller only posted that.. she said she cut off half so others cant steal it.




Who steals it?)


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Valentino expert,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> I found this clutch from the same seller.  Please help me to authenticate it.  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:    $1,695 VALENTINO GARAVANI Ladies ROCKSTUD LEATHER CLUTCH BAG
> item # :           191624810340
> Seller I.D:       nena-1
> Link:                http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-695-VALEN...109?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9dab4c3d




Authentic


----------



## tabolove26

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you!


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

Please help me authenticate these flip flops:

Seller: amyc61286
Webpage: ebay
Item: Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops
Item number: 191626896682
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-RockStud-Flip-Flops-Black-Size-35-US-5-/191626896682?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9dda652a

And

Seller: amyc61286
Webpage: ebay
Item: Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops
Item number: 191626896904
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-RockStud-Flip-Flops-Beige-Tan-Size-35-US-5-/191626896904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9dda6608

Thank you!


----------



## corame

WhiteSnowBear said:


> Please help me authenticate these flip flops:
> 
> Seller: amyc61286
> Webpage: ebay
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops
> Item number: 191626896682
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-RockStud-Flip-Flops-Black-Size-35-US-5-/191626896682?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9dda652a
> 
> And
> 
> Seller: amyc61286
> Webpage: ebay
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops
> Item number: 191626896904
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-RockStud-Flip-Flops-Beige-Tan-Size-35-US-5-/191626896904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9dda6608
> 
> Thank you!




Pls post them in the correct thread for shoes.
Here I only authenticate bags.


----------



## letteshop

Does anyone know of a third party who can provide a written statement for Paypal claims/disputes on Valentino handbags?  I've read horrible reviews on ****************** and I think Carol Diva is only an expert on LV and Etinceler is only an expert on Chanel.  Please help..TIA!!


----------



## corame

letteshop said:


> Does anyone know of a third party who can provide a written statement for Paypal claims/disputes on Valentino handbags?  I've read horrible reviews on ****************** and I think Carol Diva is only an expert on LV and Etinceler is only an expert on Chanel.  Please help..TIA!!




I know ******************...
Not sure about reviews.


----------



## letteshop

corame said:


> I know ******************...
> Not sure about reviews.




Thanks for responding.


----------



## lisalovesbag

Please let me know if authentic. valentino bag...rachelmac902012...171818820543.
-
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Bag-/171818820543?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=TF99oVWcjhL0q%252FhSUSqbzEj2MFs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## corame

lisalovesbag said:


> Please let me know if authentic. valentino bag...rachelmac902012...171818820543.
> -
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Bag-/171818820543?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=TF99oVWcjhL0q%252FhSUSqbzEj2MFs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




I'm sorry, your link is not working.


----------



## lisalovesbag

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Bag-/171818820543?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=TF99oVWcjhL0q%252FhSUSqbzEj2MFs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## lisalovesbag

Have sent the link now. Thanks


----------



## corame

lisalovesbag said:


> Have sent the link now. Thanks




Need extra pics of the code inside and a clear front pic of the Valentino written red label.


----------



## lisalovesbag

Hi added some additional images, thank's


----------



## corame

lisalovesbag said:


> Hi added some additional images, thank's




Authentic


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi, please help me authenticate this Valentino bag.  Appreciate your time and effort, thank you so much. 

Item Name: Valentino Red shoulder bag
Item No: 351454882580
Seller ID: shopfatbabycakes
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351454882580?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this Valentino bag.  Appreciate your time and effort, thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Red shoulder bag
> Item No: 351454882580
> Seller ID: shopfatbabycakes
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351454882580?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Authentic


----------



## casseyelsie

corame said:


> Authentic




Thank you so much!


----------



## kathleenmgs

letteshop said:


> Does anyone know of a third party who can provide a written statement for Paypal claims/disputes on Valentino handbags?  I've read horrible reviews on ****************** and I think Carol Diva is only an expert on LV and Etinceler is only an expert on Chanel.  Please help..TIA!!


I like authenticate4u.com.  they do PayPal disputes, and I've used both them and ******************, and I much prefer authenticate4u.  Sometimes they take a bit longer, but I trust them more.


----------



## jojomi

Item Name :VALENTINO ROCKSTUD Medium Trapeze Bag in black
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221833100254?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## corame

jojomi said:


> Item Name :VALENTINO ROCKSTUD Medium Trapeze Bag in black
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221833100254?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649




Serial nr inside - I need to see.


----------



## marylicious

Pls authenticate! TIA

ITEM NAME: Valentino Rockstud glam lock handbag

Item Number:  181806170404

Seller ID: stylothon2014

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Roc...3D111719903262&_trksid=p2054897.c100286.m3506


----------



## corame

marylicious said:


> Pls authenticate! TIA
> 
> ITEM NAME: Valentino Rockstud glam lock handbag
> 
> Item Number:  181806170404
> 
> Seller ID: stylothon2014
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Roc...3D111719903262&_trksid=p2054897.c100286.m3506




Authentic


----------



## spacecookies

Hello,


Will you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!


Item Name: AUTHENTIC VALENTINO GARAVANI Rockstud Chain Bag Crossbody Large Black 
 Item Number: 201389988831
 Seller ID: msc_brand
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...831?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee3c75bdf


----------



## corame

spacecookies said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Will you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC VALENTINO GARAVANI Rockstud Chain Bag Crossbody Large Black
> Item Number: 201389988831
> Seller ID: msc_brand
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...831?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee3c75bdf




I need to see extra front close picture of the label inside


----------



## sueshi21

Please authenticate this bag 

I just discovered this on Poshmark: Valentino tote bag. Thought you'd like it! http://
******/1Ovpr3I

Poshmark @kiterunner69
Valentino nuage bow tote


	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]3078005[/ATTACH]


----------



## mymsza

hi guys! 
can you help me with Valentino shoes  ?
i have found those amazing shoes, for a really nice, low price. Can you tell me if, they are authentic? 
The owner told me they are 3yrs old. 
got the box number: 6WS00124-ANSB02

Best regards, Marta


----------



## sueshi21

Please authenticate this bag 



I just discovered this on Poshmark: Valentino tote bag. Thought you'd like it! http://

******/1Ovpr3I



Poshmark @kiterunner69

Valentino nuage bow tote
  Said model number 
XAB873M 


View attachment 3081446
View attachment 3081447
View attachment 3081448


Please i appreciate your time in advance thank you!


----------



## sueshi21




----------



## corame

mymsza said:


> hi guys!
> 
> can you help me with Valentino shoes  ?
> 
> i have found those amazing shoes, for a really nice, low price. Can you tell me if, they are authentic?
> 
> The owner told me they are 3yrs old.
> 
> got the box number: 6WS00124-ANSB02
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards, Marta




I do not authenticate shoes anymore


----------



## corame

sueshi21 said:


> Please authenticate this bag
> 
> 
> 
> I just discovered this on Poshmark: Valentino tote bag. Thought you'd like it! http://
> 
> ******/1Ovpr3I
> 
> 
> 
> Poshmark @kiterunner69
> 
> Valentino nuage bow tote
> Said model number
> XAB873M
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081446
> View attachment 3081447
> View attachment 3081448
> 
> 
> Please i appreciate your time in advance thank you!




Link not working.
Pictures not enough.


----------



## Laura88

Please someone please authenticate these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe...793?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a5d16999

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Va...9-5-39-Uk-6-/121718577141?hash=item1c56fe17f5

Many thanks!!


----------



## corame

Laura88 said:


> Please someone please authenticate these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe...793?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a5d16999
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Va...9-5-39-Uk-6-/121718577141?hash=item1c56fe17f5
> 
> Many thanks!!




I do not authenticate shoes anymore


----------



## corame

Laura88 said:


> Please someone please authenticate these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe...793?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a5d16999
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Va...9-5-39-Uk-6-/121718577141?hash=item1c56fe17f5
> 
> Many thanks!!




I do not authenticate shoes anymore.


----------



## Laura88

corame said:


> I do not authenticate shoes anymore.


Okay, thank you anyway!


----------



## lazarini

Hi folks can someone help authenticate this bag:

Item: Authentic Valentino Rockstud and camo canvas and blue leather tote bag 

Seller:  jmar61017

Item number: 271947756166

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271947756166&globalID=EBAY-GB 

Much appreciated and kind regards S.


----------



## corame

lazarini said:


> Hi folks can someone help authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Authentic Valentino Rockstud and camo canvas and blue leather tote bag
> 
> Seller:  jmar61017
> 
> Item number: 271947756166
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271947756166&globalID=EBAY-GB
> 
> Much appreciated and kind regards S.




I would need to see a pic. of the code inside.


----------



## sueshi21

@Corame thank you i asked her to post more pics 
I just discovered this on Poshmark: Valentino tote bag. Thought you'd like it! http://******/1Ovpr3I







Pls help me authenticate this bag? Appreciate your time.


----------



## corame

sueshi21 said:


> @Corame thank you i asked her to post more pics
> I just discovered this on Poshmark: Valentino tote bag. Thought you'd like it! http://******/1Ovpr3I
> 
> View attachment 3091130
> View attachment 3091131
> View attachment 3091132
> View attachment 3091134
> 
> 
> Pls help me authenticate this bag? Appreciate your time.




I would pass


----------



## nycdoudou

Hi. Please help authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot!

Item Name:
NEW With Tag VALENTINO ROCKSTUD MULTICOLOR Camouflage SMALL Mini LOCK FLAP BAG 

Item Number:26197730274

Seller ID:luvbagz2010

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261977302742&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## sueshi21

Thank u


----------



## corame

nycdoudou said:


> Hi. Please help authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> 
> NEW With Tag VALENTINO ROCKSTUD MULTICOLOR Camouflage SMALL Mini LOCK FLAP BAG
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number:26197730274
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID:luvbagz2010
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261977302742&globalID=EBAY-US




Need extra clear pic of the label inside and code.


----------



## Hazza458

Hello, my grandad recently gave me a Valentino wallet and I have no idea if it is real and if so is it worth anything. Please help
P.s. It has no label inside


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Item Name:Valentino Va Va Voom Leather Shoulder Bag (Brown)

Item Number:171876746624

Seller ID:luceandkeg

Link: http://ebay.co.uk/itm/171876746624?_mwBanner=1





Thank you for all your help


----------



## corame

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Item Name:Valentino Va Va Voom Leather Shoulder Bag (Brown)
> 
> Item Number:171876746624
> 
> Seller ID:luceandkeg
> 
> Link: http://ebay.co.uk/itm/171876746624?_mwBanner=1
> 
> View attachment 3092488
> View attachment 3092489
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your help




Authentic


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

corame said:


> Authentic




Thank you so much Corame!! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## corame

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Thank you so much Corame!! [emoji16][emoji16]




You are welcome


----------



## CSG

Hi! Please assist to authenticate.

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Bracelet
Link: http://www.stylebop.com/ph/product_details.php?id=631660
Photos:


----------



## corame

CSG said:


> Hi! Please assist to authenticate.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Bracelet
> 
> Link: http://www.stylebop.com/ph/product_details.php?id=631660
> 
> Photos:




I do not authenticate accesories anymore.


----------



## CSG

corame said:


> I do not authenticate accesories anymore.



Awww thanks.


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

Please I need help with this Valentino Glam Lock bag. I have purchased this through PayPal off a seller from EBay and paid a lot of money. I know the dustbag does not look like an authentic Valentino dust bag which is indicating to me that the bag is fake. pictures are attached


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

Here is the front of the bag


----------



## corame

Jessicaaaron55 said:


> Here is the front of the bag




You need to add the auction link as well, even if you paied throw paypal dirrectly.
Pictures not enough.


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111742473938


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

That is the link


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

Do you need any more information Corame?


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

[


----------



## corame

Jessicaaaron55 said:


> Do you need any more information Corame?




Pictures from inside (label, code..)


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

I don't have any yet. The bag is being delivered to me tomorrow morning according to the tracking number but I will sure post pictures when I receive it. The dust bag isn't real is it?


----------



## corame

Jessicaaaron55 said:


> I don't have any yet. The bag is being delivered to me tomorrow morning according to the tracking number but I will sure post pictures when I receive it. The dust bag isn't real is it?




Dust bags are different depeding where the bag was purchased. It dosent look real to me either but let's wait for those picture when you get it.


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

Hi Corame. Received the bag and it doesn't have a code inside. I'll send pictures now but it must be fake.


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

Here are some of the pictures as you can see the pyramid studs don't even match.


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

No authenticity code inside


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

The colour isn't even the same as what was on the pictures...


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

I have posted a dispute on PayPal and they have removed the item off ebay but I don't know if I will get my money back now  will have to wait and see.


----------



## azlanaziah

Hello all! 

Similar to the last post, I bought this bag from eBay but now that I have it in hand, I notice that there are a lot of things that don't quite add up to an authentic bag. I'd appreciate it if someone could be so kind to help advise on whether this bag is an actual authentic Valentino, please. 

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR HELP  

The bag has two eBay links. The second is how I first saw the bag, and the first is the relisting the seller did for me when her winning bidder did not pay (I was not the second higher bidder). She claims that the vuk.nikki account belongs to her sister.

Item Name: Valentino Glam Lock Rockstud Bag 
Item Number: 321815680197 / 111719903262
Seller ID: vuk.nikki / nikoll.inna 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...LbjgjkTZzvNcbMoHKvDn8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc / http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...LbjgjkTZzvNcbMoHKvDn8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I will also attach some photos I've taken of the bag (as the maximum is 10, I will upload some additional photos on a separate post). Upon my own review of the bag against the many You Tube videos and pictures, I have noted the following:

1 - The font of VALENTINO GARAVANI used on the dustbag is similar to the bag itself, but not the cards provided with the bag. For eg. the V in GARAVANI is an upside down A, and the O in VALENTINO is of a different font; 

2 - The is a glue mark on the stud closest to the lock of the bag, and several black (ink?) marks in between some studs; 

3 - There is a weird wrinkling on the bottom part of the flap as you open the bag, which is not normal on leather bags; 

4 - There is one edge of the bag which shows a tear? of the black edge, which I know is definitely a sign of fake leather; 

5 - The chain is quite stiff, and measures 11 inches when the chain is doubled and 22 inches when used as a single chain; and 

6 - There is a difference between the gold on the lock hardware of the bag and the chain. This is very subtle on cameras but the chain is more yellow than the lock hardware on the bag.

Please help! When I asked the seller, she stated that her boyfriend had bought her the bag and shipped it to her. She claims that he had probably sent her the dustbag and cards from a pair of Valentino shoes she has at his place. Further, she explains that the bag is a present for New Years and despite her listing description, she "didnt knew where the bag came from originally until I've asked my bf where he bought the bag" (initially she told me he bought it off another seller on eBay) and that "since he provided receipts from netaporter i believe the bag is authentic". All receipts provided to me are copies of screenshots. When I asked her about the original receipts, she told me that all she has are scanned receipts which her boyfriend sent her. 

I'd like to open a case via eBay but would like to be certain first before I do 

Thanks again xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## azlanaziah

Hi all! 

Pursuant to my earlier message, here are the additional photos of the bag. Please let me know if you require anything else


----------



## azlanaziah

Hi all - Last one for tonight! Here is the last photo of the bag: a full front shot the bag


----------



## corame

Jessicaaaron55 said:


> I have posted a dispute on PayPal and they have removed the item off ebay but I don't know if I will get my money back now  will have to wait and see.




Yes, this is a fake and dont worry, Paypal will give you your money back, just be sure you have opened the dispute for the exact thing (not as described - fake). You can add mails and other details between you and seller to paypal.


----------



## corame

azlanaziah said:


> Hi all - Last one for tonight! Here is the last photo of the bag: a full front shot the bag




I am sorry, this is a fake.


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

I have opened a dispute and the seller offered me £20 to resolve this I obviously declined as I paid £306 but PayPal have said they will look into this further but it can take up to 30 days. I told PayPal to look into the sellers ebay account and because the bag was still listed for others to buy, so they must of removed the item because it had been removed. Will I still get my money back if she offered to resolve the issue with £20?


----------



## azlanaziah

Thanks for your confirmation, corame!


----------



## corame

Jessicaaaron55 said:


> I have opened a dispute and the seller offered me £20 to resolve this I obviously declined as I paid £306 but PayPal have said they will look into this further but it can take up to 30 days. I told PayPal to look into the sellers ebay account and because the bag was still listed for others to buy, so they must of removed the item because it had been removed. Will I still get my money back if she offered to resolve the issue with £20?




You have asked for partial refund or full refund? Why she offered you 20£?

Paypal says 30 days but it usually takes less, they might put you send it back to the seller and when she receives (refund you). Be sure you send it back tracked and insured and if you use a faster service, you get your money faster.
Also, call paypal and ask them to note at the case all the infos you have gathered regarding the item being relisted on ebay and so on.
Writting them I am not sure it will help too much so better call.
You can also, add aditional pictures of the bag and details at the case opened and tell paypal this has been authenticated. 
They might also ask you for a written confirmation letter of this authentification, which it costs at a third party authentification service. 
Good luck!


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

No when I opened the dispute with PayPal she responded to this by trying to offer me £20 to resolve the claim. So I turned it down. I have heard designer shops will not give written confirmation about counterfeit products, do you know who else will give authentication letter?


----------



## corame

Jessicaaaron55 said:


> No when I opened the dispute with PayPal she responded to this by trying to offer me £20 to resolve the claim. So I turned it down. I have heard designer shops will not give written confirmation about counterfeit products, do you know who else will give authentication letter?




***************** for example.
But first wait for Paypal decision, so you dont pay the fee for this service for nothing.
If they do ask, contact ***************** and tell them you have a limited time to get this letter.
Good luck!


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

Aw thanks so much for your help Corame!


----------



## corame

Jessicaaaron55 said:


> Aw thanks so much for your help Corame!




Good luck! [emoji6]


----------



## blackstar

Hi everyone, can you help me authenticate this Valentino Rockstud Double Handle Bag? I would like to get the blue one but when I asked for interior pics the seller sent me photos of the multicoloured instead. 

Your help is very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## corame

blackstar said:


> Hi everyone, can you help me authenticate this Valentino Rockstud Double Handle Bag? I would like to get the blue one but when I asked for interior pics the seller sent me photos of the multicoloured instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Your help is very much appreciated. Thanks!




I do not authenticate without a valid link


----------



## blackstar

corame said:


> I do not authenticate without a valid link



The seller has an album in Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.522808421204878.1073741864.374947869324268&type=3

and she has the same pictures in Instagram:

https://instagram.com/p/6jlzuql1_i/?taken-by=heddylovesbags

but the last 3 pics above she just sent me directly through iMessage after I inquired about them. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## corame

blackstar said:


> The seller has an album in Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.522808421204878.1073741864.374947869324268&type=3
> 
> 
> 
> and she has the same pictures in Instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6jlzuql1_i/?taken-by=heddylovesbags
> 
> 
> 
> but the last 3 pics above she just sent me directly through iMessage after I inquired about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!




Pictures are not enough. You need to add picture of the code inside + written label.


----------



## awesomediva

Can you please help me authenticate this?

item:Valentino Rockstud Double Handle Tote
website: ebay
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Valenti...Alpaco-2445-/191658530595?hash=item2c9fbd1723

Thanks!


----------



## corame

awesomediva said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> item:Valentino Rockstud Double Handle Tote
> website: ebay
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Valenti...Alpaco-2445-/191658530595?hash=item2c9fbd1723
> 
> Thanks!




Need the code inside the pocket.


----------



## blackstar

corame said:


> Pictures are not enough. You need to add picture of the code inside + written label.



I asked for them but the seller never got back to me. Which increases the chances that they are fake. Thanks anyway


----------



## kimlim220

Hi please help me authenticate this purse

Item name: valentino patio leather satchel

Sellers name: nordstrom rack

Listing number: no listing number

Link: Check out this item from Valentino By Mario Valentino on sale today on Nordstrom Rack. http://nordstromrack.com/shop/produ...hiskey&sid=972549@cm_sp=share-_-app-_-message What do you think?


Thanks


----------



## corame

kimlim220 said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this purse
> 
> Item name: valentino patio leather satchel
> 
> Sellers name: nordstrom rack
> 
> Listing number: no listing number
> 
> Link: Check out this item from Valentino By Mario Valentino on sale today on Nordstrom Rack. http://nordstromrack.com/shop/produ...hiskey&sid=972549@cm_sp=share-_-app-_-message What do you think?
> 
> 
> Thanks




This is not a Valentino bag, it is a Mario Valentino.
This is a Valentino Garavani Thread


----------



## kimlim220

Make sense to me. Thanks


----------



## doubleh

Item name:Valentino Garanvani Red Gold Rockstud Clutch Bag

Item number:271957302393
Seller IDoseyls

Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271957302393?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I have attached some extra pictures Thank you for helping me out!


----------



## jianjaneyang

Name: Valentino va va voom

Seller: v.bee

Item listing: none

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-designer-shoulder-bag-light-blue-3730915/?tref=category

Picture: 











Thanks so much


----------



## corame

doubleh said:


> Item name:Valentino Garanvani Red Gold Rockstud Clutch Bag
> 
> Item number:271957302393
> Seller IDoseyls
> 
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271957302393?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I have attached some extra pictures Thank you for helping me out!
> View attachment 3109143
> 
> View attachment 3109141
> View attachment 3109142




Need to see a clear pic of the code.


----------



## corame

jianjaneyang said:


> Name: Valentino va va voom
> 
> Seller: v.bee
> 
> Item listing: none
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-designer-shoulder-bag-light-blue-3730915/?tref=category
> 
> Picture:
> 
> View attachment 3109304
> View attachment 3109305
> View attachment 3109306
> View attachment 3109307
> View attachment 3109312
> View attachment 3109313
> View attachment 3109314
> View attachment 3109315
> 
> 
> Thanks so much




Fake


----------



## amjac2wm

Name: Valentino large glam lock bag


Seller: n/a



Item listing: none



Notes: if you could authenticate the bag, that would be awesome! Thank you!


----------



## doubleh

corame said:


> Need to see a clear pic of the code.






Is this one ok Thank you


----------



## corame

amjac2wm said:


> Name: Valentino large glam lock bag
> 
> 
> Seller: n/a
> 
> 
> 
> Item listing: none
> 
> 
> 
> Notes: if you could authenticate the bag, that would be awesome! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109443
> View attachment 3109444
> View attachment 3109445
> View attachment 3109447
> View attachment 3109448




I do not authenticate without a valid link


----------



## corame

doubleh said:


> View attachment 3109451
> 
> Is this one ok Thank you




Authentic.


----------



## doubleh

corame said:


> Authentic.




Thank you for your help Corame!


----------



## Becs

Can someone please help authenticate this Valentino? 

Valentino Rockstud trapeze bag
Item number: 301727031173
Seller ID: astrokoala 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301727031173?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## corame

Becs said:


> Can someone please help authenticate this Valentino?
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud trapeze bag
> 
> Item number: 301727031173
> 
> Seller ID: astrokoala
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301727031173?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Need a clear pic of the code inside - full -
And also front label inside photo.


----------



## Becs

corame said:


> Need a clear pic of the code inside - full -
> And also front label inside photo.




Thank you! I have asked for pics, so if I get I'll post. Appreciate your time.


----------



## Becs

Don't seem to be getting a response from the other seller, so that's never a good sign. But found another with clear pics


Valentino rockstud pebbled tote
Item number: 371423481946
Seller ID: smartshopper69

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371423481946?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Again, thank you


----------



## corame

Becs said:


> Don't seem to be getting a response from the other seller, so that's never a good sign. But found another with clear pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino rockstud pebbled tote
> 
> Item number: 371423481946
> 
> Seller ID: smartshopper69
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/371423481946?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thank you




Authentic


----------



## Becs

Great! I was pretty sure on this one, always nice to have a confirmation. Thanks again.


----------



## gia_linh990

Please help me authenticate this pair of rockstuds! 

Item Name: Valentino Rockstuds in 39
Item Number: 331626807639
Seller ID: nicolakristy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...kstud-Sz-39-/331626807639?hash=item4d367f8157

Thank you  so much!


----------



## corame

gia_linh990 said:


> Please help me authenticate this pair of rockstuds!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstuds in 39
> 
> Item Number: 331626807639
> 
> Seller ID: nicolakristy
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...kstud-Sz-39-/331626807639?hash=item4d367f8157
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  so much!




I am sorry. I do not authenticate accesories and shoes anymore. There is a special shoe thread for this.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Valentino Experts,

Good evening.  I hope your Labor Day weekend is going well.

Will you please kindly help to authenticate ths bag?  Thank you!

Item name:  BRAND NEW WITH TAG 100% Authentic VALENTINO Rock Stud Patent Leather Tote Bag
Item #:         151800028684
Seller I.D.:   Vikcouture
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-W...er-Tote-Bag-/151800028684?hash=item2357fc9e0c


----------



## g_o_s_i_a

Can any experts help with authentication of these Valentino Rockstuds.
Ive just purchased and received them from ebay but not sure if they are the real thing as the top centre stud is not present. 

Valentino Rockstud flats
Colour: W23 waxy rose
Size: 37.5
Date of purchase according to receipt: sept 2013


----------



## LanaJ

Hello! I am new to Purse blog and I hoped to get some help from you! I just bought this Valentino Rockstud bag on ebay.

The item listing on ebay (although I did just buy it) is: 141769991162 and the 

seller's name on ebay is: designeritems4you.

link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141769991162

Could you please tell me how I may get this authenticated as a new member? 

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## LanaJ

Here is a link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141769991162

Thanks again!


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Valentino Experts,
> 
> Good evening.  I hope your Labor Day weekend is going well.
> 
> Will you please kindly help to authenticate ths bag?  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  BRAND NEW WITH TAG 100% Authentic VALENTINO Rock Stud Patent Leather Tote Bag
> Item #:         151800028684
> Seller I.D.:   Vikcouture
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-W...er-Tote-Bag-/151800028684?hash=item2357fc9e0c




Authentic.


----------



## corame

g_o_s_i_a said:


> Can any experts help with authentication of these Valentino Rockstuds.
> Ive just purchased and received them from ebay but not sure if they are the real thing as the top centre stud is not present.
> 
> Valentino Rockstud flats
> Colour: W23 waxy rose
> Size: 37.5
> Date of purchase according to receipt: sept 2013
> View attachment 3121673




I do not authenticate shoes anymore.
There is a special thread for shoes.


----------



## corame

LanaJ said:


> Here is a link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141769991162
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!




Need a clear front picture of the written label inside + code picture inside the pocket.


----------



## LanaJ

corame said:


> Need a clear front picture of the written label inside + code picture inside the pocket.


Thank you for checking.. I will repost as soon as I either receive it or she sends it.


----------



## tabolove26

corame said:


> Authentic.



Thank you


----------



## hannyd168

nuf said:


> NOTE:*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the  links)
> 
> [B]3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).[/B] This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or does not have pics.
> 
> [B]4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.[/B]
> 
> [B]5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. [/B]Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> [B]6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. [/B]Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> [B]7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.[/B]
> 
> [B]8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. [/B]Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> [B]
> 9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.[/B]
> 
> [B]10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. [/B]Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function ( button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> [B]
> Disclaimer[/B]
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the [url]http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php[/url].[/QUOTE]
> Hallo Valentino Garavani experts,
> 
> Need help to authenticate this bag, please let me know if you are familiar with the style,
> the zipper riri m4 but there is no number on the bag.
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name: valentino bag (style not familiar) XAB592C
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: jellylady007
> Link: [url]http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Valentino-Garavani-STUDDED-Suede-Hobo-Bag-Broadtail-Lamb-Genuine-Croc-3795-/350600406166?hash=item51a169a496[/url]


----------



## hannyd168

hannyd168 said:


> Hallo Valentino Garavani experts,
> 
> Need help to authenticate this bag, please let me know if you are familiar with the style,
> the zipper riri m4 but there is no number on the bag.
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name: valentino bag (style not familiar) XAB592C
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: jellylady007
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Valenti...e-Croc-3795-/350600406166?hash=item51a169a496



Many thanks in advance


----------



## corame

hannyd168 said:


> Hallo Valentino Garavani experts,
> 
> 
> 
> Need help to authenticate this bag, please let me know if you are familiar with the style,
> 
> the zipper riri m4 but there is no number on the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: valentino bag (style not familiar) XAB592C
> 
> Item Number: n/a
> 
> Seller ID: jellylady007
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Valenti...e-Croc-3795-/350600406166?hash=item51a169a496




Authentic


----------



## hannyd168

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much


----------



## LanaJ

LanaJ said:


> Thank you for checking.. I will repost as soon as I either receive it or she sends it.


Hello! I received my bag just now and I'm not sure how to upload here, but I'm going to give it a try!  It seems it will only let me upload the one of the code..Keeps failing, but any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## LanaJ

This is the Valentino bag I asked for assistance for earlier. Here are the pics as requested. I can't thank you enough!


----------



## LanaJ

Hello, I'm sorry for the double picture. I am having quite a bit of trouble uploading the rest.. They keep failing. To refresh, they are from designeritems4you on ebay. The listing was:: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141769991162. This is a Valentino Rockstud.  I have even tried uploading photo bucket and that comes up invalid. Corame was kind enough to ask for the code and thank goodness that did upload. Thank you so much for your patience!


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Hi I ordered a black Valentino Patio satchel from MyHabit and I know their bags are supposed to be authentic but I figured it doesn't hurt to get it checked out!
	

		
			
		

		
	














Please let me know if you need any other pictures!


----------



## corame

LanaJ said:


> Hello! I received my bag just now and I'm not sure how to upload here, but I'm going to give it a try!  It seems it will only let me upload the one of the code..Keeps failing, but any help is greatly appreciated!




Fake


----------



## corame

radhikaa91 said:


> Hi I ordered a black Valentino Patio satchel from MyHabit and I know their bags are supposed to be authentic but I figured it doesn't hurt to get it checked out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131022
> View attachment 3131023
> View attachment 3131024
> View attachment 3131025
> View attachment 3131026
> View attachment 3131027
> View attachment 3131028
> View attachment 3131029
> View attachment 3131030
> View attachment 3131031
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you need any other pictures!




I only authenticate Valentino Garavani in here.


----------



## EvieSeb5671

corame said:


> I only authenticate Valentino Garavani in here.




Do you know where I would have to go to get this bag authenticated?


----------



## LanaJ

corame said:


> Fake


Wow, that really threw me. The leather feels and looks so good and there is a 699 in pen inside of it. Thank you for checking.. Any point in trying to re upload the rest of the pics? Also, is it possible that some bags have same code? I searched up the code last night and it comes up with numerous bags from what appear to be reputable sites. Trying to learn for the next one.


----------



## corame

radhikaa91 said:


> Do you know where I would have to go to get this bag authenticated?




Not sure. I think only in the store.


----------



## corame

LanaJ said:


> Wow, that really threw me. The leather feels and looks so good and there is a 699 in pen inside of it. Thank you for checking.. Any point in trying to re upload the rest of the pics? Also, is it possible that some bags have same code? I searched up the code last night and it comes up with numerous bags from what appear to be reputable sites. Trying to learn for the next one.




I am sorry, we dont give hints in here due to so many of those sellers that are between us.


----------



## LanaJ

Understandable. Thank you. I am back to the drawing board.. I must say, they're getting good out there. This leather is downright butter! lol Thank you again for your time!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Please help me authenticate this bag.  Thanks a lot.

Item Name:  Valentino New Rockstud Double Medium Reversible Tote Y13 Calfskin Tote Bag MPRS
Item Number: 391219280736
Seller ID: lvauthentic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391219280736


----------



## corame

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag.  Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item Name:  Valentino New Rockstud Double Medium Reversible Tote Y13 Calfskin Tote Bag MPRS
> Item Number: 391219280736
> Seller ID: lvauthentic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391219280736




Need to see serial nr and a close up picture of the Valentino label imprinted on the leather.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

corame said:


> Need to see serial nr and a close up picture of the Valentino label imprinted on the leather.




Thanks. I will try to get those from the seller.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

corame said:


> Need to see serial nr and a close up picture of the Valentino label imprinted on the leather.




Please help me authenticate this bag.  Thanks a lot.



Item Name:  Valentino New Rockstud Double Medium Reversible Tote Y13 Calfskin Tote Bag MPRS

Item Number: 391219280736

Seller ID: lvauthentic

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391219280736

The seller replied that there's no serial number on the reversible tote. I went to the boutique today and checked and there wasn't a serial number on theirs either. 

Here are the pictures of Valentino imprints on the leather that the seller sent me. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## corame

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag.  Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:  Valentino New Rockstud Double Medium Reversible Tote Y13 Calfskin Tote Bag MPRS
> 
> Item Number: 391219280736
> 
> Seller ID: lvauthentic
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391219280736
> 
> The seller replied that there's no serial number on the reversible tote. I went to the boutique today and checked and there wasn't a serial number on theirs either.
> 
> Here are the pictures of Valentino imprints on the leather that the seller sent me.
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> View attachment 3134705
> View attachment 3134706



Fake


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

corame said:


> Fake




Thanks.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I'd really appreciate if you can authenticate this one for me. Thanks. 

Valentino Rockstud Trapeze Medium Grained Leather Black Tote Bag

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-tote-bag-black-3503266/?tref=category

Seller: MyCloset

Item #:3503266


----------



## corame

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'd really appreciate if you can authenticate this one for me. Thanks.
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Trapeze Medium Grained Leather Black Tote Bag
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-tote-bag-black-3503266/?tref=category
> 
> Seller: MyCloset
> 
> Item #:3503266




Authentic.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

corame said:


> Authentic.




Thanks a lot.


----------



## lemondary

Hi, I recently acquired a supposed vintage Valentino online, but after receiving it, I'm not so sure anymore... I haven't seen similar models of this bag or clasp online. 

The zipper has "YKK" on it. Is this standard? Also, on the bag closure (inside of bag), there's a number that reads "PAT.1994497"; does this mean any thing? It also came with an authenticity card (but not sure if it matches the product or is even real as the date of purchase part was left blank). I've attached an image of it here. The tag is in Gold and on the inside, with the (V) logo first, followed by "VALENTINO" in the second line and "LES SACS" in the 3rd line.  Do let me know if you require any other information or extra pictures of the bag. 

Would appreciate greatly if you could help authenticate the bag!


----------



## corame

lemondary said:


> Hi, I recently acquired a supposed vintage Valentino online, but after receiving it, I'm not so sure anymore... I haven't seen similar models of this bag or clasp online.
> 
> 
> 
> The zipper has "YKK" on it. Is this standard? Also, on the bag closure (inside of bag), there's a number that reads "PAT.1994497"; does this mean any thing? It also came with an authenticity card (but not sure if it matches the product or is even real as the date of purchase part was left blank). I've attached an image of it here. The tag is in Gold and on the inside, with the (V) logo first, followed by "VALENTINO" in the second line and "LES SACS" in the 3rd line.  Do let me know if you require any other information or extra pictures of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate greatly if you could help authenticate the bag!




I do not authenticate without a valid link.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I'd really appreciate if you can authenticate this for me. Thanks. 

Auth NWT Valentino Noir Rockstud mini crossbody bag black

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161808965288

Seller: sofistar

Item # 161808965288


----------



## corame

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'd really appreciate if you can authenticate this for me. Thanks.
> 
> Auth NWT Valentino Noir Rockstud mini crossbody bag black
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161808965288
> 
> Seller: sofistar
> 
> Item # 161808965288




Authentic.


----------



## tkimt

Item name: Auth. Valentino Gray Lambskin Chain Shoulder Bag
Item #: 331644120649
Seller: brandoff_hk
Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=331644120649&alt=web

12 clear photos on listing link above

Thank you!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

corame said:


> Authentic.




Thank you.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you for your time and expertise.


Item Name: Rockstud-Leather-Flap-Top-Shoulder-Bag-Black 

Item Number: 141784861009

Seller ID: baylor21

Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/141784861009


----------



## corame

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you for your time and expertise.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Rockstud-Leather-Flap-Top-Shoulder-Bag-Black
> 
> Item Number: 141784861009
> 
> Seller ID: baylor21
> 
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/141784861009




It looks off, I would pass.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

corame said:


> It looks off, I would pass.




Thank you.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Item Name: valentino small tote

Item Number: 221893161721

Seller ID: tiastar86

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221893161721?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA


----------



## tsuarsawan

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote Shopper

Item Number: 161815775836

Seller ID: dknycable 

Link: http:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-2-49...Red-Scarlet-/161815775836?hash=item25acf8ca5c

TIA


----------



## corame

tsuarsawan said:


> Item Name: valentino small tote
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number: 221893161721
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID: tiastar86
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221893161721?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




The code is not entire visible. 
I need extra close pic of the label inside.


----------



## corame

tsuarsawan said:


> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote Shopper
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number: 161815775836
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID: dknycable
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-2-49...Red-Scarlet-/161815775836?hash=item25acf8ca5c
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




Need a pic of the code inside


----------



## tsuarsawan

corame said:


> The code is not entire visible.
> I need extra close pic of the label inside.



Hope this helps. Seller has added two more pics. Thanks

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22189316...1&exe=12809&ext=32584&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


----------



## corame

tsuarsawan said:


> Hope this helps. Seller has added two more pics. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22189316...1&exe=12809&ext=32584&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext




It does not help me at all.
I need :
1. Serial code (visible)
2. Inside label front picture
3. Back of the bag written close up picture


----------



## devuska2009

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you for your time and expertise.


Item Name: VALENTINO Rockstud Vitello Double Handle Leather $2445 Blush Tote Bag

Item Number: 6366769

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-tote-bag-powder-6366769/?tref=closet


----------



## corame

devuska2009 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you for your time and expertise.
> 
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO Rockstud Vitello Double Handle Leather $2445 Blush Tote Bag
> 
> Item Number: 6366769
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-tote-bag-powder-6366769/?tref=closet




Authentic


----------



## devuska2009

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much.


----------



## devuska2009

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you for your time and expertise.


Item Name: Valentino New Medium Rockstud In Light Sapphire $2699 Backpack

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-backpack-blue-5632399/?tref=closet


----------



## tsuarsawan

corame said:


> It does not help me at all.
> I need :
> 1. Serial code (visible)
> 2. Inside label front picture
> 3. Back of the bag written close up picture



I have asked the seller for more pics as you requested. I really hope this time it does help. TIA

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221899777330?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

devuska2009 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you for your time and expertise.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino New Medium Rockstud In Light Sapphire $2699 Backpack
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-backpack-blue-5632399/?tref=closet




Authentic


----------



## corame

tsuarsawan said:


> I have asked the seller for more pics as you requested. I really hope this time it does help. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221899777330?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Authentic


----------



## tsuarsawan

corame said:


> Authentic



Thanks so much.


----------



## InkandescentIvy

Could you all authenticate this Valentino Rockstud for me? Thanks!

Item: IW2S0393
Purchased from: Tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/valentino-pink-pumps-2161228/?tref=category 
Seller: luxurycloset


----------



## corame

InkandescentIvy said:


> Could you all authenticate this Valentino Rockstud for me? Thanks!
> 
> Item: IW2S0393
> Purchased from: Tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/valentino-pink-pumps-2161228/?tref=category
> Seller: luxurycloset




I do not authenticate shoes anymore. There is a special shoe thread.


----------



## InkandescentIvy

What is the thread?


----------



## corame

Pls give it a search in the bar. 
"Authenticate this shoes" or something.


----------



## auhaze

Item Name:Valentino Va Va Voom Medium Clutch - Valentino Black Used
Item Number:161843664720
Seller ID:designer-suits-4-you 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-.../161843664720?
extra pictures
please help me out with this Corame  Thanks so much


----------



## corame

auhaze said:


> Item Name:Valentino Va Va Voom Medium Clutch - Valentino Black Used
> Item Number:161843664720
> Seller ID:designer-suits-4-you
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Va-Va-Voom-Medium-Clutch-Valentino-Black-Used-/161843664720?
> extra pictures
> please help me out with this Corame  Thanks so much




Authentic.


----------



## auhaze

corame said:


> Authentic.



thank you so much corame


----------



## devuska2009

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much.


----------



## MrsRed

Please help me to find out if it's authentic or not.

Valentino Rockstuds Patent Tote
Item Number: unknown
Seller ID: citygirlvintage

http://m.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-PATENT-LEATHER-TOTE-BAG-NWT-/281819079539?nav=SEARCH


Thank you in advance!


----------



## corame

MrsRed said:


> Please help me to find out if it's authentic or not.
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds Patent Tote
> Item Number: unknown
> Seller ID: citygirlvintage
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-PATENT-LEATHER-TOTE-BAG-NWT-/281819079539?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Need the code inside the pocket.


----------



## Sookie888

Hi! Would like to ask for some help in authenticating this cute Valentino bag. Thank you.

Item: Valentino Rockstud Bag
Seller: Rochelle's Closet
Link: n/a
Photos provided below


----------



## corame

Sookie888 said:


> Hi! Would like to ask for some help in authenticating this cute Valentino bag. Thank you.
> 
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Bag
> Seller: Rochelle's Closet
> Link: n/a
> Photos provided below




I do not authenticate without a valid link anymore.


----------



## Sookie888

corame said:


> I do not authenticate without a valid link anymore.



Ok will try to look for one.


----------



## ajbb

Hi I need help authenticating this bag please!

Item name:
VALENTINO GARAVANI CHAIN MEDIUM SHOULDER BAG IN MULTICOLOR CALFSKIN PINK

Item #:	
VALENTINO GARAVANI CHAIN MEDIUM SHOULDER BAG IN MULTICOLOR CALFSKIN PINK
Item Id: 262080920814
Seller: grifezara2013
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262080920814


----------



## corame

ajbb said:


> Hi I need help authenticating this bag please!
> 
> 
> 
> Item name:
> 
> VALENTINO GARAVANI CHAIN MEDIUM SHOULDER BAG IN MULTICOLOR CALFSKIN PINK
> 
> 
> 
> Item #:
> 
> VALENTINO GARAVANI CHAIN MEDIUM SHOULDER BAG IN MULTICOLOR CALFSKIN PINK
> 
> Item Id: 262080920814
> 
> Seller: grifezara2013
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262080920814




Need a pic of the code inside.


----------



## amywong84

Hi hi, if you could please help me authenticate these babies ! thank you in advance

Item Name: Authentic Valentino Rockstud Noir Black Leather Pumps Size 35
Item Number: 291595277342
Seller ID: france2626
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291595277342?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks again!


----------



## jellybean88

Hi Corame,


Can you please authenticate these two bags for me?
1) Item: NWT Authentic Valentino Va Va Voom Red Patent Clutch Bag Rockstud


Seller: traceytt3416
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...05af38&pid=100010&rk=5&rkt=19&sd=252140247805


------------------------------
2) VALENTINO VA VA VOOM GREEN LEATHER CHAIN SHOULDER BAG NEW WITH TAGS!!! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-V...hash=item3d06c6a867:m:mP91jE6-QA-LBmyA0aS0H2Q




TIA Corame!


----------



## corame

amywong84 said:


> Hi hi, if you could please help me authenticate these babies ! thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Valentino Rockstud Noir Black Leather Pumps Size 35
> 
> Item Number: 291595277342
> 
> Seller ID: france2626
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291595277342?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!




I do not authenticate shoes anymore.


----------



## corame

jellybean88 said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> 
> Can you please authenticate these two bags for me?
> 1) Item: NWT Authentic Valentino Va Va Voom Red Patent Clutch Bag Rockstud
> 
> 
> Seller: traceytt3416
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...05af38&pid=100010&rk=5&rkt=19&sd=252140247805
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> 2) VALENTINO VA VA VOOM GREEN LEATHER CHAIN SHOULDER BAG NEW WITH TAGS!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-V...hash=item3d06c6a867:m:mP91jE6-QA-LBmyA0aS0H2Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA Corame!




1. I need clear pic of the code inside + clear pic of the label
2. Authentic


----------



## auhaze

Item Name:Valentino 
Item Number:262107155187
Seller ID:trakka13
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262107155187?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

extra pics

found my dream valentino please have a look at this for me Corame Thank you so much!!!


----------



## corame

auhaze said:


> Item Name:Valentino
> Item Number:262107155187
> Seller ID:trakka13
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262107155187?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> extra pics
> 
> found my dream valentino please have a look at this for me Corame Thank you so much!!!




I need to see a close pic of the code inside


----------



## auhaze

corame said:


> I need to see a close pic of the code inside




Thank you Corame, is my link with extra pics not working?


----------



## Oliviaclairee

Hi, can you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: VALENTINO Lock Small Leather Soulder Bag Rare Boreaux color Rockstud Crossbody
Item Number: 331681576617
Seller ID: dana170888
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331681576617?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Here are more pics from the seller


----------



## corame

auhaze said:


> Thank you Corame, is my link with extra pics not working?




No, the pictures are not enough. I need the code inside the purse.


----------



## corame

Oliviaclairee said:


> Hi, can you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO Lock Small Leather Soulder Bag Rare Boreaux color Rockstud Crossbody
> 
> Item Number: 331681576617
> 
> Seller ID: dana170888
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331681576617?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Here are more pics from the seller




Authentic


----------



## auhaze

corame said:


> No, the pictures are not enough. I need the code inside the purse.




I'm sorry I thought this is the code? Is there another? Could you let me know where to find it? Thank you


----------



## corame

auhaze said:


> I'm sorry I thought this is the code? Is there another? Could you let me know where to find it? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177307
> View attachment 3177308
> View attachment 3177309




Yup. This is the code but I didnt saw these pics.
Authentic.


----------



## auhaze

corame said:


> Yup. This is the code but I didnt saw these pics.
> Authentic.




Must be my link then! Thank you very much for your help Corame!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Oliviaclairee

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much, Corame!!


----------



## ajbb

Hi Corame, here is the extra code you requested

http://imgur.com/iIkoRV7
http://imgur.com/9nYWoNu

I hope I took a good picture


----------



## corame

ajbb said:


> Hi Corame, here is the extra code you requested
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/iIkoRV7
> 
> http://imgur.com/9nYWoNu
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I took a good picture




Authentic


----------



## Kent Girl

Hello, could anyone share their opinion on this item authenticity please:

I have been dreaming about Rockstud Valentino shoes for a while, but they are slighly over my budget. These seems too cheap to be true? Any help will be much appreciated.

Item Name: VALENTINO ROCK STUD kitten heel shoes EU 40 UK 7 cost £595 BNIB MUST HAVE DESIGN 
Item Number: 401022049260
Seller ID: ramfan75
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO...049260?hash=item5d5ec6dbec:g:vNQAAOSwI-BWORbn


----------



## corame

Kent Girl said:


> Hello, could anyone share their opinion on this item authenticity please:
> 
> I have been dreaming about Rockstud Valentino shoes for a while, but they are slighly over my budget. These seems too cheap to be true? Any help will be much appreciated.
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO ROCK STUD kitten heel shoes EU 40 UK 7 cost £595 BNIB MUST HAVE DESIGN
> Item Number: 401022049260
> Seller ID: ramfan75
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO...049260?hash=item5d5ec6dbec:g:vNQAAOSwI-BWORbn




Sorry, I do not authenticate shoes anymore.
There is a special shoe thread in here.
Pls have a look on the forum.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Valentino Experts,

Good afternoon.

Will you please be kind enough to help me authenticate this bag?

Thank you!

Item Name:  Valentino rose pink satchel rock stud women handbag
Item #:          151875948338
Seller I.D.:    william21290
Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/151875948338?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Valentino Experts,
> 
> Good afternoon.
> 
> Will you please be kind enough to help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:  Valentino rose pink satchel rock stud women handbag
> Item #:          151875948338
> Seller I.D.:    william21290
> Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/151875948338?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!




Need a pic of the code inside the pocket.


----------



## Sophia101

Help please authenticate this

Name: valentino handbag
Seller: liuchangang
Item no: 301784998674
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/301784998674


----------



## Sophia101

Sorry this is the working link: 
http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/301784998674


----------



## devuska2009

Will you please be kind enough to help me authenticate this bag?

Thank you!

Name: New Authentic Valentino Medium Classic Rockstud Bag Tote Black $2495
Seller: great-merchandises
Item no: 191718478471
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...ckstud-Bag-Tote-Black-2495-/191718478471?rd=1


----------



## corame

Sophia101 said:


> Sorry this is the working link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/301784998674




Pass it. Fake.


----------



## corame

devuska2009 said:


> Will you please be kind enough to help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Name: New Authentic Valentino Medium Classic Rockstud Bag Tote Black $2495
> Seller: great-merchandises
> Item no: 191718478471
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...ckstud-Bag-Tote-Black-2495-/191718478471?rd=1




Fake.


----------



## devuska2009

corame said:


> Fake.


Thank you so much. I contacted the seller and she could not believe it was fake and immediately refund my money.


----------



## siygrace11

Hi! Sorry i couldn't find the thread for valentino shoes. 
Hope you guys can help me! 
Name: valentino rockstud pastel shoes
Seller: mercari


----------



## siygrace11

Pics


----------



## siygrace11

M


----------



## emiliehusted

Hi, can some one help me authenticate this Valentino Glam Lock bag I plan on buying from a reseller?


----------



## corame

siygrace11 said:


> Hi! Sorry i couldn't find the thread for valentino shoes.
> 
> Hope you guys can help me!
> 
> Name: valentino rockstud pastel shoes
> 
> Seller: mercari




I do not authenticate shoes anymore.


----------



## corame

emiliehusted said:


> Hi, can some one help me authenticate this Valentino Glam Lock bag I plan on buying from a reseller?




Pls include a valid link.


----------



## jensen

hello could anyone tell me from what year this Valentino bag is from? thanx


----------



## corame

jensen said:


> hello could anyone tell me from what year this Valentino bag is from? thanx




This is not a real Valentino item.


----------



## devuska2009

Will you please be kind enough to help me authenticate this bag?

Thank you!

Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Red Authentic Trapeze Tote
Seller:  hamibrand
Item no: 111825966784
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111825966784


----------



## devuska2009

Will you please be kind enough to help me authenticate qnother bag? Looks fake.

Thank you!

Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Black Trapeze Tote
Seller: hamibrand
Item no: 111826505504
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...505504?hash=item1a09610f20:g:3fIAAOSw~gRVttCl


----------



## candybagdee

Can someone please kindly help me authenticate this Valentino zipped clutch I got it from Reebonz. Everything looks good to me however I do noticed unevenness on of the rock studs. Thank you.
Cheers.


----------



## jensen

corame said:


> This is not a real Valentino item.


thank you very much I really appreciate your answershave a lovely daykind regards Jensen


----------



## corame

devuska2009 said:


> Will you please be kind enough to help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Red Authentic Trapeze Tote
> Seller:  hamibrand
> Item no: 111825966784
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111825966784




Fake


----------



## corame

devuska2009 said:


> Will you please be kind enough to help me authenticate qnother bag? Looks fake.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Black Trapeze Tote
> Seller: hamibrand
> Item no: 111826505504
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...505504?hash=item1a09610f20:g:3fIAAOSw~gRVttCl




Fake


----------



## corame

candybagdee said:


> Can someone please kindly help me authenticate this Valentino zipped clutch I got it from Reebonz. Everything looks good to me however I do noticed unevenness on of the rock studs. Thank you.
> 
> Cheers.




Post the link you got this.


----------



## devuska2009

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you that is what i thought.

Is there any possibility to remove the listing?


----------



## corame

devuska2009 said:


> Thank you that is what i thought.
> 
> Is there any possibility to remove the listing?




No. Only ebay removes them. 
No worry, there are sooo many fakes on ebay that are on and on and relisted and on....nothing you can do.


----------



## candybagdee

Hi corame,

I got this from Reebonz, since it's sold already there isn't any link I can link to. They took the item/page off. Sorry.


----------



## corame

candybagdee said:


> Hi corame,
> 
> 
> 
> I got this from Reebonz, since it's sold already there isn't any link I can link to. They took the item/page off. Sorry.




Authentic.
And yes, you can post the link by copy/paste your purchase online you made with them.


----------



## candybagdee

Thanks Corame )


----------



## Piarpreet

Are these the worst fakes ever or what? 
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131651055197 

Im sad because people already bid on them


----------



## corame

Piarpreet said:


> Are these the worst fakes ever or what?
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131651055197
> 
> Im sad because people already bid on them




I do not authenticate shoes anymore.


----------



## ambrosered

Would someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank so much in advance.

Item Name: Valentino Camubutterfly Tote
Item Number: 301804962526
Seller ID: mayoaerobik
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301804962526?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Piarpreet

corame said:


> I do not authenticate shoes anymore.



oh thank you for replying. no need. they are very obviously fake. I dont think i have ever seen worse.


----------



## corame

ambrosered said:


> Would someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank so much in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Camubutterfly Tote
> 
> Item Number: 301804962526
> 
> Seller ID: mayoaerobik
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301804962526?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Need the code inside


----------



## ambrosered

corame said:


> Need the code inside


Thanks so much corame.I asked for a picture of it (along with clearer/more pics of the rest of the bag), and the seller said "we don't have that number" and didn't provide any additional images. Seems shady. Strange bc the seller (mayoaerobik) has such good feedback.


----------



## xuee

Hi can you please authenticate the below medium Valentino lock ?

Thank you


----------



## corame

xuee said:


> Hi can you please authenticate the below medium Valentino lock ?
> 
> Thank you
> View attachment 3201408
> View attachment 3201410
> View attachment 3201411




Pics are not enough. Need extra with the code inside and label.


----------



## corame

corame said:


> Pics are not enough. Need extra with the code inside and label.




Pls add the auction link as well or the web from where you buy it.


----------



## Mallerye

I purchased a Valentino Leather Rosier Vertigo Handbag in black but can't find a serial number in the inside of the bag. I was wondering if these bags had serial numbers in them or not?


----------



## Djavfj

Would someone please authenticate this Valentino sneaker for me? Thank so much in advance.
http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...-1448925277342&sindex=71&ref=qd_women_eb_1_71


----------



## ykim1220

I bought this from Ebay..
and wanted to know if it's authentic.
First time buying a grained leather and it seems too slouchy.
thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...%2BriIM5QtPjAaJKD5VFQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## vronimeloni

Please, help me, I am not sure, if the bag is real. The bag is preowned from a seller that doesn't have an invoice because it has been a gift.

Item name: Valentino Glam Lock
Item number: FAP0168
Seller: Private Person

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## corame

Mallerye said:


> I purchased a Valentino Leather Rosier Vertigo Handbag in black but can't find a serial number in the inside of the bag. I was wondering if these bags had serial numbers in them or not?




Depending of it's year of production.


----------



## corame

vronimeloni said:


> Please, help me, I am not sure, if the bag is real. The bag is preowned from a seller that doesn't have an invoice because it has been a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Valentino Glam Lock
> 
> Item number: FAP0168
> 
> Seller: Private Person
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!




Its a fake


----------



## vronimeloni

corame said:


> Its a fake



thank you for your answer, but why did you know that?


----------



## corame

vronimeloni said:


> thank you for your answer, but why did you know that?




I am an authenticator of this brand. I know.
You can ask for a second opinion, if you like.


----------



## crl88

Hi Everyone! I am new to this site and I am hoping you can help me figure out if this Valentino Rockstud bucket bag I found on ebay is authentic? It comes with the original tags but I don't know how much that really implies authenticity? 

Any input is appreciated! Thanks!

Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Bucket Bag
ITEM NUMBER:  1W2B0879VNG
Seller ID:Seller: valeriebliss1018 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-N...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## crl88

Hi Everyone! I am new to this site and I am hoping you can help me figure out if this Valentino Rockstud bucket bag I found on ebay is authentic? It comes with the original tags but I don't know how much that really implies authenticity?

Any input is appreciated! Thanks!

Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Bucket Bag
ITEM NUMBER: 1W2B0879VNG
Seller ID:Seller: valeriebliss1018 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-NE...p2047675.l2557


----------



## vronimeloni

corame said:


> I am an authenticator of this brand. I know.
> You can ask for a second opinion, if you like.



no, i believe in your opinion. i just want to know the characteristics (especially at this bag), where you can easily see that it is fake


----------



## corame

vronimeloni said:


> no, i believe in your opinion. i just want to know the characteristics (especially at this bag), where you can easily see that it is fake




I am sorry, we dont give hints as many of those sellers are between us reading our posts.
But I can tell you for sure this is not a genuine item.
There are good fakes out there but this one is not even a good one.


----------



## vronimeloni

corame said:


> I am sorry, we dont give hints as many of those sellers are between us reading our posts.
> But I can tell you for sure this is not a genuine item.
> There are good fakes out there but this one is not even a good one.



Alright, thank you so much!!


----------



## devilangel

Hi authenticators!!! I am looking into purchasing these shoes

Item Name: Valetino Rockstud Kitten heel shoes
Item Number: 111823455406
Seller ID:  jun.babe 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-box-Vale...455406?hash=item1a093284ae:g:vRcAAOSwLzdWRiZI

Thank you in advance for your time!!


----------



## corame

devilangel said:


> Hi authenticators!!! I am looking into purchasing these shoes
> 
> Item Name: Valetino Rockstud Kitten heel shoes
> Item Number: 111823455406
> Seller ID:  jun.babe
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-box-Vale...455406?hash=item1a093284ae:g:vRcAAOSwLzdWRiZI
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time!!




I dont authenticate shoes anymore.


----------



## devilangel

corame said:


> I dont authenticate shoes anymore.



OH oppsies.. ok thanks


----------



## Spectredoll

Hi all,

I have heard so much about this forum and I am keeping my fingers crossed and hoping I get the urgent help I need. 
I have bought this Valentino colour block rockstar bag on eBay but I'm now having doubts if it's real.
I would be grateful g you could authenticate this for me.

Item name: Colorblock Rockstud-trip Medium bag with gold hardware
Item number: 281860628865
Seller: angry_666
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281860628865 

I would be so grateful if I get a response before my money back guarantee runs out.

Many thanks!!!


----------



## Spectredoll

Hi all,

I have heard so much about this forum and I am keeping my fingers crossed and hoping I get the urgent help I need. 
I have bought this Valentino colour block rockstar bag on eBay but I'm now having doubts if it's real.
I would be grateful g you could authenticate this for me.

Item name: Colorblock Rockstud-trip Medium bag with gold hardware
Item number: 281860628865
Seller: angry_666
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281860628865 

I would be so grateful if I get a response before my money back guarantee runs out.

Many thanks!!!


----------



## HaughtyHobby

hi authenticators.
i have a bid on this bag and i'm hoping you can tell me if it's authentic.
Item Name: Valentino Black Leather Rockstud Trapeze Tote
Item Number:301812708933
Seller ID:  multihousing
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) http://www.ebay.com/itm/301812708933?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thanks everyone!


----------



## corame

Spectredoll said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard so much about this forum and I am keeping my fingers crossed and hoping I get the urgent help I need.
> 
> I have bought this Valentino colour block rockstar bag on eBay but I'm now having doubts if it's real.
> 
> I would be grateful g you could authenticate this for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Colorblock Rockstud-trip Medium bag with gold hardware
> 
> Item number: 281860628865
> 
> Seller: angry_666
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281860628865
> 
> 
> 
> I would be so grateful if I get a response before my money back guarantee runs out.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks!!!




I am sorry. This is not authentic.


----------



## corame

HaughtyHobby said:


> hi authenticators.
> i have a bid on this bag and i'm hoping you can tell me if it's authentic.
> Item Name: Valentino Black Leather Rockstud Trapeze Tote
> Item Number:301812708933
> Seller ID:  multihousing
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) http://www.ebay.com/itm/301812708933?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks everyone!




Authentic


----------



## HaughtyHobby

corame said:


> Authentic


thank you! i'm so excited to receive it.


----------



## Spectredoll

corame said:


> I am sorry. This is not authentic.




Hi Corame, thanks for your response. Can you give me any pointers so I don't make the same mistake again. Highly appreciated.


----------



## corame

Spectredoll said:


> Hi Corame, thanks for your response. Can you give me any pointers so I don't make the same mistake again. Highly appreciated.




I am sorry. I dont give hints. Most of those sellers are between us reading our posts.


----------



## Spectredoll

corame said:


> I am sorry. I dont give hints. Most of those sellers are between us reading our posts.


 
Noted.


Can you kindly give your opinion on this one:


Item name: VALENTINO Med Lock ROCK STUD TWO TONE NAPPA LEATHER FUCHSIA IVORY shoulder bag 


Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO...226e4f6&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=252203972096 


Seller: ecoring2010


I look forward to getting your opinion. Thanks


----------



## corame

Spectredoll said:


> Noted.
> 
> 
> Can you kindly give your opinion on this one:
> 
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO Med Lock ROCK STUD TWO TONE NAPPA LEATHER FUCHSIA IVORY shoulder bag
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO...226e4f6&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=252203972096
> 
> 
> Seller: ecoring2010
> 
> 
> I look forward to getting your opinion. Thanks




Need a pic of the code inside the pocket. You can ask the seller.


----------



## Xtina0509

Please authenticate, thank you!

Valentino Rockstud Medium tote
Items number 321940774403
Seller brands015
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321940774403?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## PurseAddict17

Hello! Can someone help me authenticate this bag? Here is the link: 
I believe it is a Valentino double zip crossbody. It was purchased from reebonz and I want to make sure it's authentic! https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-nudebeigetan-9895582/?tref=category

Here are some closer photos of the tag and number inside: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By1y4I4YHqF6Y1ppbGJKbnlteXM


----------



## corame

Xtina0509 said:


> Please authenticate, thank you!
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Medium tote
> Items number 321940774403
> Seller brands015
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321940774403?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Auth


----------



## corame

PurseAddict17 said:


> Hello! Can someone help me authenticate this bag? Here is the link:
> 
> I believe it is a Valentino double zip crossbody. It was purchased from reebonz and I want to make sure it's authentic! https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-nudebeigetan-9895582/?tref=category
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some closer photos of the tag and number inside: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By1y4I4YHqF6Y1ppbGJKbnlteXM




Your additional pics dont work.


----------



## PurseAddict17

corame said:


> Your additional pics dont work.


I'm sorry! Here they are regularly. I have to upload indicidual from my phone


----------



## PurseAddict17

PurseAddict17 said:


> I'm sorry! Here they are regularly. I have to upload indicidual from my phone


Last one


----------



## corame

PurseAddict17 said:


> Last one




Authentic


----------



## Xtina0509

Hello! Please authenticate, thank you in advance!

Item: Valentino rockstud medium tote
Item num: 221963790570
seller: the-ends
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...790570?hash=item33ae12a8ea:g:bzYAAOSwA4dWKE6Q


----------



## PurseAddict17

Thank you!!


----------



## corame

Xtina0509 said:


> Hello! Please authenticate, thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Valentino rockstud medium tote
> Item num: 221963790570
> seller: the-ends
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...790570?hash=item33ae12a8ea:g:bzYAAOSwA4dWKE6Q




Authentic


----------



## ghellymendoz

Hello! I would just like to know if the bag my aunt gave me is an authentic Valentino. What I know is that she bought the bag in the early 90's. Thank you so much for your help! 

dropbox.com/s/5my0awwn5bdjlqt/2015-12-13%2021.16.10.jpg?dl=0

dropbox.com/s/3z8rh83r18n92jz/2015-12-13%2022.29.07.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gcb1lde4c1a3980/2015-12-13 22.43.38.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/d2un1u05c150009/2015-12-13 22.29.13.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/16bpn3fx6r03uoy/2015-12-13 22.29.32.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mhsko1nqqo608su/2015-12-13 22.30.07.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6sde58umykwxzcu/IMG_20151213_224341.jpg?dl=0


----------



## corame

ghellymendoz said:


> Hello! I would just like to know if the bag my aunt gave me is an authentic Valentino. What I know is that she bought the bag in the early 90's. Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> dropbox.com/s/5my0awwn5bdjlqt/2015-12-13%2021.16.10.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> dropbox.com/s/3z8rh83r18n92jz/2015-12-13%2022.29.07.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gcb1lde4c1a3980/2015-12-13 22.43.38.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/d2un1u05c150009/2015-12-13 22.29.13.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/16bpn3fx6r03uoy/2015-12-13 22.29.32.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mhsko1nqqo608su/2015-12-13 22.30.07.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6sde58umykwxzcu/IMG_20151213_224341.jpg?dl=0




I do not authenticate without a valid link.


----------



## ghellymendoz

corame said:


> I do not authenticate without a valid link.





http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr10/Miguel_Milan_Castillo/IMG_20151213_211610_zpswdhx5t7w.jpg

http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr10/Miguel_Milan_Castillo/IMG_20151213_224341_zpsbyzy0xjz.jpg


http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr10/Miguel_Milan_Castillo/IMG_20151213_222906_zpsl1mgjeqe.jpg


http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr10/Miguel_Milan_Castillo/IMG_20151213_222913_zpsg6bocobw.jpg


Thank you!


----------



## crl88

Hi Everyone! I am new to this site and I am hoping you can help me figure out if this Valentino Rockstud bucket bag I found on ebay is authentic? It comes with the original tags but I don't know how much that really implies authenticity?

Any input is appreciated! Thanks!

Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Bucket Bag
ITEM NUMBER: 1W2B0879VNG
Seller ID:Seller: valeriebliss1018 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-NE...p2047675.l2557


----------



## corame

crl88 said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new to this site and I am hoping you can help me figure out if this Valentino Rockstud bucket bag I found on ebay is authentic? It comes with the original tags but I don't know how much that really implies authenticity?
> 
> 
> 
> Any input is appreciated! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Bucket Bag
> 
> ITEM NUMBER: 1W2B0879VNG
> 
> Seller ID:Seller: valeriebliss1018
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-NE...p2047675.l2557




Your link dosent work


----------



## crl88

corame said:


> Your link dosent work



Sorry.. try this: 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-N...pK%2FRLa6jRw77cnuvhBU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## corame

crl88 said:


> Sorry.. try this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-N...pK%2FRLa6jRw77cnuvhBU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Authentic


----------



## bexrexbex

Hello, 
I found this jacket at Goodwill, wondering if anyone can authenticate. 

I really want to know what collection/year this item is from, does anyone know a good resource to find this kind of information? Due to the tag I think it's late 80s or mid-90s.

Here is a link to an album with images of the garment, as well as its tags and a close up of the beading: http://imgur.com/a/LziWq

Further information, here are some links to information I've found online if it helpful:

Jacket with same tag (scroll through images):
https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/clothing/coats-outerwear/valentino-double-face-wool-fitted-coat/id-v_972622/

Someone selling identical jacket on Tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/tops/valentino-embellished-evening-jacket-8-top-multicolor-2629819/

Thank you very much. Let me know if there is a more appropriate place to post.


----------



## corame

bexrexbex said:


> Hello,
> 
> I found this jacket at Goodwill, wondering if anyone can authenticate.
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what collection/year this item is from, does anyone know a good resource to find this kind of information? Due to the tag I think it's late 80s or mid-90s.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to an album with images of the garment, as well as its tags and a close up of the beading: http://imgur.com/a/LziWq
> 
> 
> 
> Further information, here are some links to information I've found online if it helpful:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket with same tag (scroll through images):
> 
> https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/clo...ino-double-face-wool-fitted-coat/id-v_972622/
> 
> 
> 
> Someone selling identical jacket on Tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/tops/valentino-embellished-evening-jacket-8-top-multicolor-2629819/
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. Let me know if there is a more appropriate place to post.




I'm sorry, I do not authenticate clothes anymore.


----------



## noirdollie

could someone authenticate this for me please? 

Item Name: Valentino Black ROCKSTUD Leather Clutch 100% Authentic Gently Used
Item Number: BUE5701
Seller ID: bellaklassen
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Black-ROCKSTUD-Leather-Clutch-100-Authentic-Gently-Used-/161923068978?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=lsysMwrImlXe4oU5fgCJy%252BZwmCE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## corame

noirdollie said:


> could someone authenticate this for me please?
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Black ROCKSTUD Leather Clutch 100% Authentic Gently Used
> Item Number: BUE5701
> Seller ID: bellaklassen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-B...mlXe4oU5fgCJy%2BZwmCE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Fake.


----------



## devuska2009

Could someone authenticate this for me please? 

Item Name: Rockstud Leather Flap-Top Shoulder Bag Red
Item Number: 141859672825
Seller ID: baylor21
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rockstud-Le...672825?hash=item21077ed2f9:g:q4cAAOSwUdlWesJi


----------



## corame

devuska2009 said:


> Could someone authenticate this for me please?
> 
> Item Name: Rockstud Leather Flap-Top Shoulder Bag Red
> Item Number: 141859672825
> Seller ID: baylor21
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rockstud-Le...672825?hash=item21077ed2f9:g:q4cAAOSwUdlWesJi




Authentic


----------



## syrenashen

Item name: VALENTINO GARAVANI Red Patent Leather Mini Histoire Shoulder Handbag EVHB
Item number: 381450104581
Seller ID: lind*s***stuff
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/381450...t%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D957661471225

Did Valentino ever make this style? I've never seen anything like it. But it looks like good quality/authentic to me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## devuska2009

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

syrenashen said:


> Item name: VALENTINO GARAVANI Red Patent Leather Mini Histoire Shoulder Handbag EVHB
> Item number: 381450104581
> Seller ID: lind*s***stuff
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/381450...t%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D957661471225
> 
> Did Valentino ever make this style? I've never seen anything like it. But it looks like good quality/authentic to me.
> 
> Thanks in advance




Yes, this is authentic.


----------



## syrenashen

Thank you!


----------



## dmand2

Hi lovely authenticators!

I'd really appreciate your help with this bag - 

Item Name: Authentic Valentino cross body bag 
Item Number: 272085742978
Seller ID: milk.ccathy
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272085742978?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

dmand2 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators!
> 
> I'd really appreciate your help with this bag -
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Valentino cross body bag
> Item Number: 272085742978
> Seller ID: milk.ccathy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272085742978?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Need to see a clear pic of the interior code and label.


----------



## dmand2

Thank you so much corame! I'll seek that and repost.


----------



## racheldiane

Hi,

I am new to Valentino bags, and I love this one with the silver studs.  But I haven't seen many like this.  Will you help me authenticate this?  Thanks so much!!

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Noir Medium Rockstud Soft Black Leather Purse Rare            Ruthenium

Item Number: 381500181778

Seller ID: robgallagh 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381500181778?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

racheldiane said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to Valentino bags, and I love this one with the silver studs.  But I haven't seen many like this.  Will you help me authenticate this?  Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Noir Medium Rockstud Soft Black Leather Purse Rare            Ruthenium
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number: 381500181778
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID: robgallagh
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381500181778?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Authentic


----------



## Zorro21

Hi, I'd really appreciate your help authenticating this bag please. 

Item Name: Valentino Black Nappa Leather & Rhinestone Rockstud Tote Bag
Item Number: 311514632872
Seller: ********
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311514632872?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## Zorro21

Hi there. Could you please authenticate this as well?

Item Name: New Auth Valentino Classic Small Rockstud Bag in Light Sapphire
Item Number: 172047301747
Seller ID: richgirlscollection
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172047301747?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## Zorro21

Zorro21 said:


> Hi, I'd really appreciate your help authenticating this bag please.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Black Nappa Leather & Rhinestone Rockstud Tote Bag
> Item Number: 311514632872
> Seller: ********
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311514632872?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


Any help would be appreciated! This ends in 1 hr.


----------



## Zorro21

Zorro21 said:


> Hi there. Could you please authenticate this as well?
> 
> Item Name: New Auth Valentino Classic Small Rockstud Bag in Light Sapphire
> Item Number: 172047301747
> Seller ID: richgirlscollection
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172047301747?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks for your assistance!


Any help would be appreciated! This ends in 1 hr.


----------



## daisygrl

Can you, please, help me authenticate this Valentino bag? Thank you!

Item Name:NEW Valentino Rockstud Medium Red tote ($2,395)

Item Number:262226233931

Seller ID:jrbarcaflash

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262226233931?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

Zorro21 said:


> Hi, I'd really appreciate your help authenticating this bag please.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Black Nappa Leather & Rhinestone Rockstud Tote Bag
> Item Number: 311514632872
> Seller: ********
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311514632872?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!




Authentic


----------



## corame

Zorro21 said:


> Hi there. Could you please authenticate this as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: New Auth Valentino Classic Small Rockstud Bag in Light Sapphire
> 
> Item Number: 172047301747
> 
> Seller ID: richgirlscollection
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172047301747?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your assistance!




Authentic


----------



## corame

daisygrl said:


> Can you, please, help me authenticate this Valentino bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:NEW Valentino Rockstud Medium Red tote ($2,395)
> 
> Item Number:262226233931
> 
> Seller ID:jrbarcaflash
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262226233931?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Authentic


----------



## daisygrl

corame said:


> Authentic




Thank you! Appreciated


----------



## Zorro21

corame said:


> Authentic


Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## ToothFairy12

Please authenticate this Valentino.  I purchased it at Winners in Toronto, ON.

Valentino Rockstud Trapeze Bag in Black.


Many more photos available, but having difficulty attaching all of them.


----------



## corame

ToothFairy12 said:


> Please authenticate this Valentino.  I purchased it at Winners in Toronto, ON.
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Trapeze Bag in Black.
> 
> 
> Many more photos available, but having difficulty attaching all of them.




Authentic


----------



## ToothFairy12

corame said:


> Authentic


 
Thank you.  May I ask how you're certain?


----------



## corame

ToothFairy12 said:


> Thank you.  May I ask how you're certain?




I'm 100% positive this is authentic.
You can ask for a third party opinion if you would like.


----------



## mjv1992

Hi,

Could you take a look at these boots? Authentic?
Item:2219701
Seller:Karel
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/boots/valentino/black-rockstud-boots-valentino-2219701.shtml

Very much appreciated!


----------



## mjv1992

Sorry, just saw you don't authenticate shoes anymore!


----------



## PyAri

Double post error


----------



## PyAri

So sorry! Wrong forum.


----------



## lola rose

Is this one authentic?

Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI REVERSIBLE CAMOUFLAGE TOTE
Link: https://www.ikrix.com/hr/wool-camouflage-tote-valentino-garavani-16337


----------



## corame

lola rose said:


> Is this one authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI REVERSIBLE CAMOUFLAGE TOTE
> 
> Link: https://www.ikrix.com/hr/wool-camouflage-tote-valentino-garavani-16337
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241657




These pictures are taken from original website. When you get the bag, post your own pictures.


----------



## devuska2009

Can you please authenticate this bag i bought on Ebay. The leather seems suspicious, too hard and doesn't smell like leather. Studs are uneven. Something is off.


























Thank you in advance


----------



## corame

devuska2009 said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag i bought on Ebay. The leather seems suspicious, too hard and doesn't smell like leather. Studs are uneven. Something is off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance




Fake


----------



## devuska2009

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you so much.


----------



## Sunnyclara

Please help authenticate below Item:

Item 1 Name: Valentino Mini Rockstud Crossbody Bag in Red
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-red-10286449/?tref=category


Item 2 Name:  Valentino Mini Rockstud Crossbody Bag in Red
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391328938577?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks!


----------



## corame

Sunnyclara said:


> Please help authenticate below Item:
> 
> 
> 
> Item 1 Name: Valentino Mini Rockstud Crossbody Bag in Red
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-red-10286449/?tref=category
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item 2 Name:  Valentino Mini Rockstud Crossbody Bag in Red
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391328938577?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




The Tradesy web dosent work.
The ebay item I need a clear pic of the inside label(front written) and one of the code inside.


----------



## devuska2009

Hi, I'd really appreciate your help authenticating this bag please. 

Item Name: VALENTINO Leather Garavani Vitello Rockstud Dome Black Satchel
Seller: great-merchandises
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/191787107513?

Thank you!


----------



## corame

devuska2009 said:


> Hi, I'd really appreciate your help authenticating this bag please.
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO Leather Garavani Vitello Rockstud Dome Black Satchel
> Seller: great-merchandises
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/191787107513?
> 
> Thank you!




Authentic


----------



## devuska2009

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## MadisonReese

Item name: Valentino Rockstud Mini Shoulder Bag Yellow (mini glam lock)
Seller: rkuva2012
item number: #262245360110
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262245360110?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

MadisonReese said:


> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Mini Shoulder Bag Yellow (mini glam lock)
> 
> Seller: rkuva2012
> 
> item number: #262245360110
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262245360110?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Looks off, I would pass.


----------



## MadisonReese

Item name: Valentino Rockstud Mini Shoulder Bag Yellow (mini glam lock)
Seller: rkuva2012
item number: #262245360110
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262245360110...:MEBIDX:IT

More pics and they offered to send the receipt from last summer. Anyone have other thoughts- greatly appreciated!


----------



## corame

MadisonReese said:


> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Mini Shoulder Bag Yellow (mini glam lock)
> Seller: rkuva2012
> item number: #262245360110
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262245360110...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> More pics and they offered to send the receipt from last summer. Anyone have other thoughts- greatly appreciated!




It says the item has been removed.


----------



## Belleetbonne

Hi there!

Just trying to help a friend clean house and she'd like to sell her Valentino but she bought it years ago because she liked it and doesn't even know the style name. I'd like to help her out as I sell on different forums but I only sell authentic and I am not familiar with Valentino. Any help would be appreciated. The bag itself measures about 12" x 12" x 6.5" and is gorgeous rich aubergine color. I looked inside and didn't find a code tag anywhere.


----------



## corame

Belleetbonne said:


> Hi there!
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to help a friend clean house and she'd like to sell her Valentino but she bought it years ago because she liked it and doesn't even know the style name. I'd like to help her out as I sell on different forums but I only sell authentic and I am not familiar with Valentino. Any help would be appreciated. The bag itself measures about 12" x 12" x 6.5" and is gorgeous rich aubergine color. I looked inside and didn't find a code tag anywhere.




This is not a genuine bag.


----------



## awesomediva

Can anyone please authenticate this?
Item: Valentino chain shoulder bag
Seller: sweet_chocolate_dog
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151970106793

Thank you!


----------



## corame

awesomediva said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this?
> Item: Valentino chain shoulder bag
> Seller: sweet_chocolate_dog
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151970106793
> 
> Thank you!




Fake


----------



## brdck7

Hi there, would you mind authenticating this?

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Nude Poudre Ballet Flats Size 37.5/7.5
Item Number: 252262868143 
Seller ID: grove92841
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...868143?hash=item3abc09e4af:g:vvkAAOSwGotWovYe

Thank you so much!


----------



## BentleyTS

Can someone please help me authenticate the attached Rockstud Pumps? The seller is saying she received them as a gift so she doesn't have proof of authenticity.


----------



## corame

brdck7 said:


> Hi there, would you mind authenticating this?
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Nude Poudre Ballet Flats Size 37.5/7.5
> Item Number: 252262868143
> Seller ID: grove92841
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...868143?hash=item3abc09e4af:g:vvkAAOSwGotWovYe
> 
> Thank you so much!




Authentic


----------



## corame

BentleyTS said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate the attached Rockstud Pumps? The seller is saying she received them as a gift so she doesn't have proof of authenticity.




1. Attach the auction link where you bought these
2. Pictures are not enough


----------



## mommyof5

Please authenticate this Valentino Glam Lock bag (medium) purchased at the RealReal,mercier do yesterday and I'm uncertain, I've only seen this bag in patent IRL, this leather one feels cushiony (is that normal) and the number 3 in the serial number is backward (does that sometimes happen)? Can only post one pic at a time.

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/valentino-glam-lock-flap-bag-1


----------



## mommyof5

Inside label


----------



## mommyof5

there are additional photos through the RealReal link. Here is pic of the bottom. Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

mommyof5 said:


> there are additional photos through the RealReal link. Here is pic of the bottom. Thank you so much!




Authentic


----------



## mommyof5

corame said:


> Authentic


Really!!?? Omg Corame thank you so much. I was getting anxious, what a relief. Have a good night!


----------



## BentleyTS

corame said:


> 1. Attach the auction link where you bought these
> 2. Pictures are not enough


https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-rockstud-t-strap-5693075ac7dcbf6d8f058acb


----------



## corame

BentleyTS said:


> https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-rockstud-t-strap-5693075ac7dcbf6d8f058acb




Not authentic


----------



## SukieLu

Hi,

May someone please help authenticate the below/attached pictures? Most of the details check out except for the serial number. I am not sure if it is because this is an older model so the serial number isn't similar to others I've see. Please help! Thanks!

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Patent Ballerina Flats, Navy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/valen...tud-patent-navy-flats-12075118/?tref=category


----------



## corame

SukieLu said:


> Hi,
> 
> May someone please help authenticate the below/attached pictures? Most of the details check out except for the serial number. I am not sure if it is because this is an older model so the serial number isn't similar to others I've see. Please help! Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Patent Ballerina Flats, Navy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/valen...tud-patent-navy-flats-12075118/?tref=category




Your link dosent work


----------



## SukieLu

corame said:


> Your link dosent work



Thanks for the quick response. I think this should work:

tradesy.com/shoes/valentino-pointed-toe-rockstud-patent-navy-flats-12075118/?tref=category


----------



## corame

SukieLu said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I think this should work:
> 
> 
> 
> tradesy.com/shoes/valentino-pointed-toe-rockstud-patent-navy-flats-12075118/?tref=category




Authentic


----------



## ianchi

Hi Corame,
Please authenticate this small Glam Lock, purchased at reputable Italian retailer: http://www.eu.forzieri.com/handbags/valentino/vo130116-004-00 
I'm confused because the bag arrived without the red box and the serial number isn't marked on leather. Thanks!


----------



## ianchi

Please, anyone can help me?


----------



## corame

ianchi said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Please authenticate this small Glam Lock, purchased at reputable Italian retailer: http://www.eu.forzieri.com/handbags/valentino/vo130116-004-00
> 
> I'm confused because the bag arrived without the red box and the serial number isn't marked on leather. Thanks!




Authentic


----------



## ianchi

Thank you very much for the fast reply! I tried unsuccessful to delete some photos -serial n. for to prevent counterfeiting, can the moderator do this?


----------



## Nicnb

Please authenticate thank you! 

Item Name: NWT AUTHENTIC  Valentino Rockstud Flap Wristlet Clutch Bag - English Red 
Item Number: 111879991314
Seller ID: cecilia0520us
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111879991314


----------



## dgphoto

Can I please get authentication on this item, pretty please?

Item Name: 100% NEW GENUINE 100% MARIO VALENTINO LARGE LADIES BLACK&GOLD WOMENS TOTEBAG

Item Number:  262242359119

Seller ID:  theduneshop

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262242359119


----------



## corame

Nicnb said:


> Please authenticate thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: NWT AUTHENTIC  Valentino Rockstud Flap Wristlet Clutch Bag - English Red
> 
> Item Number: 111879991314
> 
> Seller ID: cecilia0520us
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111879991314




Need inside serial nr.


----------



## corame

dgphoto said:


> Can I please get authentication on this item, pretty please?
> 
> Item Name: 100% NEW GENUINE 100% MARIO VALENTINO LARGE LADIES BLACK&GOLD WOMENS TOTEBAG
> 
> Item Number:  262242359119
> 
> Seller ID:  theduneshop
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262242359119




This is not a Valentino bag.


----------



## Chouettebijoux

ianchi said:


> Hi Corame,
> Please authenticate this small Glam Lock, purchased at reputable Italian retailer: http://www.eu.forzieri.com/handbags/valentino/vo130116-004-00
> I'm confused because the bag arrived without the red box and the serial number isn't marked on leather. Thanks!





corame said:


> Authentic


Hi Corame,

First of all, I am a newbie to Valentino bag. Recently I just purchased my first small Valentino glam lock from one of the premium retailers in EU. 
http://departementfeminin.com/en/bags/shoulder-bags/4944-black-small-lock-bag.html
Everything looks fine until I see the serial number. It's not printed on leather (unlike my friend's medium glam lock) I don't know if this relate to the size of the bag. I am trying to find some answers from this forum until I stumbled on ianchi's post. Everything looks exactly the same. The serial numbers too. :wondering

My question is if it's possible to have identical serial number for this bag? Or the serial number is just basically the number for this type of model?

I need a peace of mind..
Much thanks in advance


----------



## Glamourlina

Hi, I need your help! Is this Valentino bag genuine or a fake? I have these bags no idea and am unsure because the price was very low!

Here is the link to the Ebay auction!


http://www.ebay.de/itm/182025395938?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

 Is that enough or should I you upload the photos to?

Excuse my bad English! regards Carolin


----------



## littlecutie

Hi, I need your help please ! Is it authentic ??? The price seems too good !! 
https://bnc.lt/m/Z9VT3dU50q


----------



## corame

Chouettebijoux said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> First of all, I am a newbie to Valentino bag. Recently I just purchased my first small Valentino glam lock from one of the premium retailers in EU.
> http://departementfeminin.com/en/bags/shoulder-bags/4944-black-small-lock-bag.html
> Everything looks fine until I see the serial number. It's not printed on leather (unlike my friend's medium glam lock) I don't know if this relate to the size of the bag. I am trying to find some answers from this forum until I stumbled on ianchi's post. Everything looks exactly the same. The serial numbers too. :wondering
> 
> My question is if it's possible to have identical serial number for this bag? Or the serial number is just basically the number for this type of model?
> 
> I need a peace of mind..
> Much thanks in advance




Yes, new bags have serial nr like that.
Dont worry.
You can post your own pictures.


----------



## corame

littlecutie said:


> Hi, I need your help please ! Is it authentic ??? The price seems too good !!
> https://bnc.lt/m/Z9VT3dU50q




I need extra pictures. They look suspicious.


----------



## Panfilova

Hello dear&#127799;&#127799;&#127799;
Would you be so kind and help me to authenticate this bag:
VALENTINO ROCKSTUD LOCK SMALL IN DARK BLUE Color, patent leather 
NO LINK AVAILABLE&#128533;
















THANK YOU IN ADVANCE &#127799;&#127799;&#127799;&#128536;


----------



## corame

Panfilova said:


> Hello dear[emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]
> 
> Would you be so kind and help me to authenticate this bag:
> 
> VALENTINO ROCKSTUD LOCK SMALL IN DARK BLUE Color, patent leather
> 
> NO LINK AVAILABLE[emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji8]




Authentic


----------



## xoxo_lolitaz

Hi, please help me authenticate my small glam lock.
Thank you before &#10084;&#65039;

http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/rennesonata/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## corame

xoxo_lolitaz said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate my small glam lock.
> Thank you before [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/rennesonata/library/?view=recent&page=1




I do not authenticate without a valid link.


----------



## xoxo_lolitaz

corame said:


> I do not authenticate without a valid link.



oopss sorry Corame, 
hope these works...
Thank you again &#10084;&#65039;

http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r634/rennesonata/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsfttrnxiw.jpeg

http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r634/rennesonata/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsyapnynr4.jpeg

http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r634/rennesonata/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps723jxoxc.jpeg

http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r634/rennesonata/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpslho712fd.jpeg

http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r634/rennesonata/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsqclgd8lh.jpeg


----------



## corame

xoxo_lolitaz said:


> oopss sorry Corame,
> 
> hope these works...
> 
> Thank you again [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r634/rennesonata/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsfttrnxiw.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r634/rennesonata/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsyapnynr4.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r634/rennesonata/Mobile Uploads/image_zps723jxoxc.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r634/rennesonata/Mobile Uploads/image_zpslho712fd.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r634/rennesonata/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsqclgd8lh.jpeg




No dear, this isnt a valid link.
A valid link is the place where you bought this bag.


----------



## xoxo_lolitaz

corame said:


> No dear, this isnt a valid link.
> A valid link is the place where you bought this bag.



Hi Corame, 
I bought from here 
http://instagram.com/ggauthentic

thank you &#128522;


----------



## corame

xoxo_lolitaz said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> I bought from here
> 
> http://instagram.com/ggauthentic
> 
> 
> 
> thank you [emoji4]




Your link is not working


----------



## Slolid87

Hello... May I have someone authenticate the following shoes please (already sold to me, but just wanting second opinion). Also, is it possible for the rock studs not to line up correctly? Thank you in advance!

Item name: Valentino Rockstud Flats 
link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/valentino-rockstud-flats-244


----------



## corame

Slolid87 said:


> Hello... May I have someone authenticate the following shoes please (already sold to me, but just wanting second opinion). Also, is it possible for the rock studs not to line up correctly? Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Flats
> 
> link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/valentino-rockstud-flats-244




Pictures are not enough. I need inside label and sole written.


----------



## nattie1984

Hello,

I'm really hoping someone may be able to help. I have a pair of what I believe to be Valentino shoes that I bought from an outlet store in new york way back in 2010. I can no longer wear them unfortunately and was hoping to sell them but I don't really know anything about them to pitch the price right.

Can anyone tell me if they are actually real and if so, any possible style name so that I can do some more research. 

Any information anyone can give would be greatly appreciated.

They are a size 40 with a 4.9" heel.

Thanks in anticipation

Nat


----------



## Slolid87

corame said:


> Pictures are not enough. I need inside label and sole written.


Hello Corame,

Here are the additional photos needed. Thank you in advanced for your help!

<a href="http://s868.photobucket.com/user/slolidan87/media/image7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i868.photobucket.com/albums/ab243/slolidan87/image7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image7.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s868.photobucket.com/user/slolidan87/media/image4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i868.photobucket.com/albums/ab243/slolidan87/image4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image4.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s868.photobucket.com/user/slolidan87/media/image3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i868.photobucket.com/albums/ab243/slolidan87/image3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image3.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s868.photobucket.com/user/slolidan87/media/image2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i868.photobucket.com/albums/ab243/slolidan87/image2.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image2.jpg"/></a>


----------



## kittyland06

Thanks alot!


----------



## allymama

Hi would you please help authenticate this? 

Name: Valentino rockstud soft leather mini black tote
Seller: Sylvia W.
Item no. 12796075
Link: 
<Copy and paste the link please><br>www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-leather-tote-bag-black-12796075/</br>

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hiromi1

Can some one help me authenticate this Valentino rockstud I already purchased, 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/flats/valentino/black-rockstud-patent-leather-flats-valentino-2130201.shtml


The problem is that I found that comparing it with my other rockstuds, it has 3 holes at the top instead of 5.


----------



## corame

nattie1984 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hoping someone may be able to help. I have a pair of what I believe to be Valentino shoes that I bought from an outlet store in new york way back in 2010. I can no longer wear them unfortunately and was hoping to sell them but I don't really know anything about them to pitch the price right.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they are actually real and if so, any possible style name so that I can do some more research.
> 
> 
> 
> Any information anyone can give would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> They are a size 40 with a 4.9" heel.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in anticipation
> 
> 
> 
> Nat




Yes, they are


----------



## corame

Slolid87 said:


> Hello Corame,
> 
> Here are the additional photos needed. Thank you in advanced for your help!
> 
> <a href="http://s868.photobucket.com/user/slolidan87/media/image7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i868.photobucket.com/albums/ab243/slolidan87/image7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image7.jpg"/></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s868.photobucket.com/user/slolidan87/media/image4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i868.photobucket.com/albums/ab243/slolidan87/image4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image4.jpg"/></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s868.photobucket.com/user/slolidan87/media/image3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i868.photobucket.com/albums/ab243/slolidan87/image3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image3.jpg"/></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s868.photobucket.com/user/slolidan87/media/image2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i868.photobucket.com/albums/ab243/slolidan87/image2.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image2.jpg"/></a>




They dont work


----------



## corame

allymama said:


> Hi would you please help authenticate this?
> 
> Name: Valentino rockstud soft leather mini black tote
> Seller: Sylvia W.
> Item no. 12796075
> Link:
> <Copy and paste the link please><br>www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-leather-tote-bag-black-12796075/</br>
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Post the correct link.


----------



## corame

hiromi1 said:


> Can some one help me authenticate this Valentino rockstud I already purchased,
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-patent-leather-flats-valentino-2130201.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that I found that comparing it with my other rockstuds, it has 3 holes at the top instead of 5.




Fake


----------



## cyryla

Hello, 
Any chances for your opinion on these shoes:

Valentino cloth ballerinas
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ecru-cloth-ballerines-valentino-2324883.shtml

Thank you x


----------



## allymama

corame said:


> Post the correct link.




https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322024884745

Thank you Corame!


----------



## ambrosered

Would someone be able to authenticate this for me? Thank you in advance.

Item Name: Valentino Camubutterfly Tote
Link (if available): https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-tote-bag-multi-9615955/
Seller: JC


----------



## devuska2009

Hi would you please help authenticate this? 

Name: Valentino Rockstud Camo Embossed Black Leather Medium Shoulder Bag
Seller: stylish**chic 
Item no. 351666759618
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...759618?hash=item51e0f8e7c2:g:66EAAOSwFNZW1K6V

Note: I am not sure about tag with numbers inside the bag, shouldn't it be leather?

Thak you in advance.


----------



## nattie1984

corame said:


> Yes, they are



Thank you so much for your reply.

Do you have any idea how much these would have been new?


----------



## pereisu

Would you kindly authenticate these shoes just purchased from Ebay? Below are the listing details plus additional pictures I have taken upon receipt today. Thank you so much!

Valentino Black Tan Patent Leather Ballerina Rockstud Flat Size 38 Or 7.5 $775

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322018234949?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: Fashionpashion_03
Item#: 322018234949


----------



## corame

nattie1984 said:


> thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how much these would have been new?




400-500$


----------



## corame

pereisu said:


> Would you kindly authenticate these shoes just purchased from Ebay? Below are the listing details plus additional pictures I have taken upon receipt today. Thank you so much!
> 
> Valentino Black Tan Patent Leather Ballerina Rockstud Flat Size 38 Or 7.5 $775
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322018234949?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: Fashionpashion_03
> Item#: 322018234949
> 
> View attachment 3291525
> View attachment 3291526
> View attachment 3291528
> View attachment 3291529
> View attachment 3291530
> View attachment 3291531
> View attachment 3291532




Authentic


----------



## pereisu

corame said:


> Authentic




Thank you! You made me so so happy!!


----------



## allymama

Hi, can anybody please help to check if this is authentic? 

Name: Valentino Rockstud Soft Leather Mini Black Tote
Seller: Kittyland80
Item no. 322024884745
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-Soft-Leather-Mini-Black-Tote-/322024884745


Thanks in advance!


----------



## tara piercy

I was hoping someone could tell me if this is authentic, my concern is the serial tag ? And was hoping to find out the year & color thanks  
Valentino Rockstud Small Pebble/ Grain Leather Tote
Item Number: 172106785472
Seller ID:Richgirlscollection 
Link: (please make sure link works after you post)Look at this on eBay

Look at this on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172106785472

New Auth Valentino Classic Small Rockstud Bag in Deep Fuchsia


----------



## awesomediva

Can anyone please authenticate this?

Website: ebay
Seller:  sportbackbt
Item: Pre owned Valentino Red Lock bag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-OWNED-V...a62569022:g:bL0AAOSwQYZW00FS&autorefresh=true


Thank you!


----------



## Kloey123

Can you please help me authenticate this bag, and if possible how much it goes for new?
Thank you so much!

item Name (if you know it): unknown
Link (if available):n/a
Photos: 


















BGJ869BOLI (sorry its blurry but its really hard to get that small tag picture)


----------



## loco_obsessedbf

Hi ladies, 
Could someone please Authenticate this clutch for me? 
Thank you in advance  

Item Name: AUTHENTIC VALENTINO Alpaca Rockstud Beige Wristlet Clutch 

Item Number: 191810300081

Seller ID: kia6814

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/191810300081


----------



## corame

cyryla said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any chances for your opinion on these shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino cloth ballerinas
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ecru-cloth-ballerines-valentino-2324883.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you x




Fake


----------



## corame

ambrosered said:


> Would someone be able to authenticate this for me? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Camubutterfly Tote
> 
> Link (if available): https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-tote-bag-multi-9615955/
> 
> Seller: JC




Pictures not enough. Need inside clear and actual picture.


----------



## corame

devuska2009 said:


> Hi would you please help authenticate this?
> 
> Name: Valentino Rockstud Camo Embossed Black Leather Medium Shoulder Bag
> Seller: stylish**chic
> Item no. 351666759618
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...759618?hash=item51e0f8e7c2:g:66EAAOSwFNZW1K6V
> 
> Note: I am not sure about tag with numbers inside the bag, shouldn't it be leather?
> 
> Thak you in advance.




Authentic


----------



## corame

pereisu said:


> Would you kindly authenticate these shoes just purchased from Ebay? Below are the listing details plus additional pictures I have taken upon receipt today. Thank you so much!
> 
> Valentino Black Tan Patent Leather Ballerina Rockstud Flat Size 38 Or 7.5 $775
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322018234949?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: Fashionpashion_03
> Item#: 322018234949
> 
> View attachment 3291525
> View attachment 3291526
> View attachment 3291528
> View attachment 3291529
> View attachment 3291530
> View attachment 3291531
> View attachment 3291532




Authentic


----------



## corame

allymama said:


> Hi, can anybody please help to check if this is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Valentino Rockstud Soft Leather Mini Black Tote
> 
> Seller: Kittyland80
> 
> Item no. 322024884745
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-Soft-Leather-Mini-Black-Tote-/322024884745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Fake


----------



## corame

tara piercy said:


> I was hoping someone could tell me if this is authentic, my concern is the serial tag ? And was hoping to find out the year & color thanks
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Small Pebble/ Grain Leather Tote
> 
> Item Number: 172106785472
> 
> Seller ID:Richgirlscollection
> 
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)Look at this on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this on eBay:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172106785472
> 
> 
> 
> New Auth Valentino Classic Small Rockstud Bag in Deep Fuchsia




It does not work your link


----------



## corame

awesomediva said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this?
> 
> Website: ebay
> Seller:  sportbackbt
> Item: Pre owned Valentino Red Lock bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-OWNED-V...a62569022:g:bL0AAOSwQYZW00FS&autorefresh=true
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Authentic


----------



## corame

Kloey123 said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag, and if possible how much it goes for new?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> item Name (if you know it): unknown
> 
> Link (if available):n/a
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292871
> 
> 
> BGJ869BOLI (sorry its blurry but its really hard to get that small tag picture)




All of your pictures are blurry.


----------



## corame

loco_obsessedbf said:


> Hi ladies,
> Could someone please Authenticate this clutch for me?
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC VALENTINO Alpaca Rockstud Beige Wristlet Clutch
> 
> Item Number: 191810300081
> 
> Seller ID: kia6814
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/191810300081




Authentic


----------



## Kloey123

corame said:


> All of your pictures are blurry.



Item name: Rockstud leather shoulder bag
Link: n/a
Photos: 







(still blurry but it says:BGJ869BOLI)



Hi! I've attached some newly taken photos.. Hopefully these ones are better and you can help me out  Also is it possible to tell what year the bag is from?

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## cyryla

corame said:


> Fake




Thank you!


----------



## devuska2009

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## corame

Kloey123 said:


> Item name: Rockstud leather shoulder bag
> Link: n/a
> Photos:
> View attachment 3295655
> View attachment 3295656
> View attachment 3295657
> View attachment 3295658
> View attachment 3295659
> View attachment 3295660
> 
> (still blurry but it says:BGJ869BOLI)
> View attachment 3295661
> 
> 
> Hi! I've attached some newly taken photos.. Hopefully these ones are better and you can help me out  Also is it possible to tell what year the bag is from?
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!




Fake


----------



## Kloey123

corame said:


> Fake




Thank you so much! 
May I ask why it is fake? What are the characteristics?


----------



## corame

Kloey123 said:


> Thank you so much!
> May I ask why it is fake? What are the characteristics?




I am sorry. I dont give hints


----------



## Kloey123

Hi!
I took a few more photos, I purchased the bag from Marshall's (Canada's version of TJMaxx and was told they don't sell fakes, just maybe has imperfections). Much appreciated if you can take a look again. Thank you so much for your time


----------



## corame

Kloey123 said:


> View attachment 3296906
> View attachment 3296907
> View attachment 3296908
> View attachment 3296909
> View attachment 3296910
> View attachment 3296911
> View attachment 3296912
> View attachment 3296913
> View attachment 3296914
> View attachment 3296915
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I took a few more photos, I purchased the bag from Marshall's (Canada's version of TJMaxx and was told they don't sell fakes, just maybe has imperfections). Much appreciated if you can take a look again. Thank you so much for your time




Yes, imperfections are normal but my opinion is this being fake. The code says it all.


----------



## ambrosered

corame said:


> Pictures not enough. Need inside clear and actual picture.



See here for more images dropbox.com/sh/qi7o4518an1qasw/AAAX6XA0CVvghE0KDXHTWl5ja?dl=0. (for some reason I'm getting a tPF error when I try to attach them after downloading; hopefully you can get to them here.) Thanks so much Corame.


----------



## corame

ambrosered said:


> See here for more images dropbox.com/sh/qi7o4518an1qasw/AAAX6XA0CVvghE0KDXHTWl5ja?dl=0. (for some reason I'm getting a tPF error when I try to attach them after downloading; hopefully you can get to them here.) Thanks so much Corame.




Authentic


----------



## klairskloset

Would you guys help authenticate this bag I am considering?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121896485325?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I am looking to buy a very lightly used pastel medium size rockstud tote. Pink, blue or green maybe. If you have other suggestions for places I should look I'd appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## corame

klairskloset said:


> Would you guys help authenticate this bag I am considering?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121896485325?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I am looking to buy a very lightly used pastel medium size rockstud tote. Pink, blue or green maybe. If you have other suggestions for places I should look I'd appreciate it. Thank you!




This is a very nice tote  
Authentic


----------



## mz_k

Hi there, 

Could someone please authenticate these rockstud heels please, thank you! 

http://www.libraluxe.com/collections/shoes/products/valentino-black-patent-rockstud-38


----------



## corame

mz_k said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please authenticate these rockstud heels please, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.libraluxe.com/collections/shoes/products/valentino-black-patent-rockstud-38




Authentic


----------



## klairskloset

Thank you so much for authenticating the last one! Would you authenticate this one too please? I'm deciding between them. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291708620800?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

klairskloset said:


> Thank you so much for authenticating the last one! Would you authenticate this one too please? I'm deciding between them.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291708620800?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




I cant see the complete code.
The pictures might be taken from certain websites that sell bags.
I would pass it, to be honest. It looks off.


----------



## cloehaveshame

Hi there 
Are you able to authenticate this bag for me ? The dust bag looks different from the one I have , but the bag looks good to me . Many thanks 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Bag-/262338170122?nav=SEARCH


----------



## pkim1694

Item Name: Valentino 'Rockstud' Nude T-Strap Pump 36.5 6.5
Item Number: 351663608534
Seller ID: mwpp4585
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351663608534?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Can you please authenticate? Thank you!!


----------



## pkim1694

pkim1694 said:


> Item Name: Valentino 'Rockstud' Nude T-Strap Pump 36.5 6.5
> Item Number: 351663608534
> Seller ID: mwpp4585
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351663608534?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Can you please authenticate? Thank you!!



Sorry please use this link instead

http://m.ebay.com/itm/351663608534?_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Karinast

Can someone tell me, if this bag is authentic? 
TIA!
Karina


----------



## Kloey123

corame said:


> Yes, imperfections are normal but my opinion is this being fake. The code says it all.




Hi Corame, thank you for taking your time to look at the bag for me  
I contacted Valentino and Tjx Canada and they have confirmed that this bag is authentic  
Thank you for your help


----------



## corame

Kloey123 said:


> Hi Corame, thank you for taking your time to look at the bag for me
> I contacted Valentino and Tjx Canada and they have confirmed that this bag is authentic
> Thank you for your help




Did you expected for the sellers there to tell you their items in store are fake? Or them to be able and tell if a bag is fake or not. 
Good luck!


----------



## Kloey123

corame said:


> Did you expected for the sellers there to tell you their items in store are fake? Or them to be able and tell if a bag is fake or not.
> Good luck!




So you are suggesting that the Valentino cooperation (not the store sales) cannot tell if the bag is real of not?


----------



## klairskloset

I lost out on that last blue Ebay bag. This one looks good to me. Would you authenticate it please? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...0669&clkid=4116226168528085086&_qi=RTM2247626


----------



## dwendwen

Hi Ladies,

Please help me authenticate this bag on ebay. Thanks so much in advance!

Item Name: New Valentino Rockstud Shoulder Bag Small Aqua Glam Lock
Item Number: 182059868831
Seller ID: hairdr73
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Valenti...868831?hash=item2a639d229f:g:qPEAAOSwB4NWy19c


----------



## marija_bg

Hi Ladies,

Please help me authenticate this bag
what would be price if is authenticate
I dont have item name and number 
tnx


----------



## une_chic_fille

Item Name: Valentino Studded Camera Bagg
Item Number: 272183121798
Seller ID: loveandtextile 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-S...121798?hash=item3f5f60d786:g:~N8AAOSwh-1W4Qad

What do you guys think? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## corame

Kloey123 said:


> So you are suggesting that the Valentino cooperation (not the store sales) cannot tell if the bag is real of not?




Yes


----------



## corame

klairskloset said:


> I lost out on that last blue Ebay bag. This one looks good to me. Would you authenticate it please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...0669&clkid=4116226168528085086&_qi=RTM2247626




Authentic


----------



## corame

dwendwen said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag on ebay. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: New Valentino Rockstud Shoulder Bag Small Aqua Glam Lock
> 
> Item Number: 182059868831
> 
> Seller ID: hairdr73
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Valenti...868831?hash=item2a639d229f:g:qPEAAOSwB4NWy19c




Fake


----------



## corame

marija_bg said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag
> what would be price if is authenticate
> I dont have item name and number
> tnx




This is not a VALENTINO GARAVANI item.
It is a Mario Valentino, cheap italian brand.
These 2 brands have nothing to do.


----------



## corame

une_chic_fille said:


> Item Name: Valentino Studded Camera Bagg
> 
> Item Number: 272183121798
> 
> Seller ID: loveandtextile
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-S...121798?hash=item3f5f60d786:g:~N8AAOSwh-1W4Qad
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Thanks so much in advance.




"Verrrry" Fake!


----------



## anpanmanlover

Hello there,
Can anyone please help me authenticate this bag? 

Item name: VALENTINO  GARAVANI ROCKSTUD RED CLUTCH $1,395.00

Item number: 151994633487

Seller: halal867

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/151994633487?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

There is only 1 zip pocket inside. No other 2 pockets? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## klairskloset

corame said:


> Authentic



I received this bag that you authenticated for me (Thank you!!!), but I'm just not feeling quite right about it. There's no serial number tag inside, which there's supposed to be, right? I'm attaching photos of the actual bag I received in the mail. Is it legit? 

http://imgur.com/a/Fzedp

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## karolynka_it

Hi, 
I'm totally new to this and I hope I do it right. I apologize in advance for any mistake. 
Would you please tell me if this bag is authentic? 
I purchased this from a friends' friend who has a reseller shop in town - it's the first time I buy a designer bag from an unofficial reseller but the price was good (not too good to be true), it has the original bill from La Rinascente Mall in Milan but no extra studs and no box, only dust bag. The lock is quite hard, stiff but leather smells like leather but still, I'd love to hear your opinion about it. 

Thank you very much. 

Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote 
No link available


----------



## Icequeenice571

Hello! It's my first time using this website so please let me know if theres something missing or if Im doing something wrong! I need someone to please tell me if this Valentino purse is authentic or not? I've done some research on it and I 'think' its authentic but would love to know forsure! Thank You very much for your help! 

Item: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Purse

(Please copy and paste this link. I could not figure out how to upload photos! Sorry!) 

http://m.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-2450-Valentino-Rockstud-Double-Handle-Shoulder-Tote-Bag-Red-Leather-/152002039569?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Natik

Hi pls help me authenticate my Valentino va va Voom bag pls!
It does not have a logo on an outter plate, otherwise all authenticity signs are provided. 
The bag was bought in early 2014.
Couldn't upload any photos!
Many thanks


----------



## Natik

Other pic


----------



## fashion16

Please authenticate. Thanks!
Rock stud clutch
Item number: 291724274433
Seller:olga_71
http://m.ebay.com/itm/291724274433


----------



## une_chic_fille

une_chic_fille said:


> Item Name: Valentino Studded Camera Bagg
> Item Number: 272183121798
> Seller ID: loveandtextile
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-S...121798?hash=item3f5f60d786:g:~N8AAOSwh-1W4Qad
> 
> What do you guys think? Thanks so much in advance.


Thanks so much for steering me clear of that bag corame, teach me your ways!... I jest, I completely understand your reasoning behind choosing not to publicly share how you're able to spot fakes, so thank you again for helping us all here in this way instead. In fact, can you advise me on this one as well? 

Item Name: VALENTINO RED ROCKSTAR STUDDED CROSSBODY (MAX061164)
Item Number: 182065849093
Seller ID: maxpawnsuperstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-RED-ROCKSTAR-STUDDED-CROSSBODY-MAX061164/182065849093?

Thanks!


----------



## corame

une_chic_fille said:


> Thanks so much for steering me clear of that bag corame, teach me your ways!... I jest, I completely understand your reasoning behind choosing not to publicly share how you're able to spot fakes, so thank you again for helping us all here in this way instead. In fact, can you advise me on this one as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO RED ROCKSTAR STUDDED CROSSBODY (MAX061164)
> 
> Item Number: 182065849093
> 
> Seller ID: maxpawnsuperstore
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-RED-ROCKSTAR-STUDDED-CROSSBODY-MAX061164/182065849093?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Authentic


----------



## corame

anpanmanlover said:


> Hello there,
> Can anyone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO  GARAVANI ROCKSTUD RED CLUTCH $1,395.00
> 
> Item number: 151994633487
> 
> Seller: halal867
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/151994633487?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> There is only 1 zip pocket inside. No other 2 pockets?
> 
> Thank you in advance.




Need clear pic inside of the label.


----------



## corame

klairskloset said:


> I received this bag that you authenticated for me (Thank you!!!), but I'm just not feeling quite right about it. There's no serial number tag inside, which there's supposed to be, right? I'm attaching photos of the actual bag I received in the mail. Is it legit?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Fzedp
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!




It needs to have a code inside the pocket.


----------



## corame

karolynka_it said:


> Hi,
> I'm totally new to this and I hope I do it right. I apologize in advance for any mistake.
> Would you please tell me if this bag is authentic?
> I purchased this from a friends' friend who has a reseller shop in town - it's the first time I buy a designer bag from an unofficial reseller but the price was good (not too good to be true), it has the original bill from La Rinascente Mall in Milan but no extra studs and no box, only dust bag. The lock is quite hard, stiff but leather smells like leather but still, I'd love to hear your opinion about it.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Name: Valentino Rockstud Tote
> No link available




It needs to have a code inside the pocket. Post a pic of it.


----------



## corame

Icequeenice571 said:


> Hello! It's my first time using this website so please let me know if theres something missing or if Im doing something wrong! I need someone to please tell me if this Valentino purse is authentic or not? I've done some research on it and I 'think' its authentic but would love to know forsure! Thank You very much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Purse
> 
> 
> 
> (Please copy and paste this link. I could not figure out how to upload photos! Sorry!)
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-2450-Valen...Tote-Bag-Red-Leather-/152002039569?nav=SEARCH




Authentic


----------



## corame

Natik said:


> Hi pls help me authenticate my Valentino va va Voom bag pls!
> 
> It does not have a logo on an outter plate, otherwise all authenticity signs are provided.
> 
> The bag was bought in early 2014.
> 
> Couldn't upload any photos!
> 
> Many thanks




You need to upload more pics.


----------



## corame

fashion16 said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks!
> Rock stud clutch
> Item number: 291724274433
> Seller:olga_71
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/291724274433




Need photos of the actual clutch inside outside code etc. 
These pics are taken from official Valentino web.


----------



## Natik

Hi Corame, hope I'll manage to upload them again!


----------



## Natik

Sorry it doesn't give me the opportunity to pu all pics together


----------



## Natik

3;
Hope it is enough!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Natik

One more


----------



## karolynka_it

corame said:


> It needs to have a code inside the pocket. Post a pic of it.


Please find it in the next post - the code says ES-F970BOL3


----------



## karolynka_it

Pic 1


----------



## karolynka_it

karolynka_it said:


> Pic 1



Pic 2


----------



## kerkent

hello everyone

please could the experts tell me if this Vavavoom is original ?
pics have been send to me via mail by a depop seller.

thank you


----------



## kerkent

Hello

concerning the Va va room of my previous post:

I Add two more pics with the tag inside the interior pocket bearing the serial number.

I hope it works

that you in advance


----------



## corame

kerkent said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> concerning the Va va room of my previous post:
> 
> 
> 
> I Add two more pics with the tag inside the interior pocket bearing the serial number.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it works
> 
> 
> 
> that you in advance




You need to add the auction link


----------



## Natik

Hi, can you pls see my photos as well! They are already attached in my previous posts on this page and on previous one!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kerkent

corame said:


> You need to add the auction link



Hello, I don't have the auction link, this pics has been sent to me via email by a Depop seller. On her Depop account there is just a pic with the frontal view of the bag.


----------



## corame

kerkent said:


> Hello, I don't have the auction link, this pics has been sent to me via email by a Depop seller. On her Depop account there is just a pic with the frontal view of the bag.




Need a pic of the front hand hold strap and inside of it as well.


----------



## corame

Natik said:


> Hi, can you pls see my photos as well! They are already attached in my previous posts on this page and on previous one!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Need a pic of the inside front strap (the one you put your hand in to hold the bag as a clutch) and extra front pic inside label.


----------



## vena_g

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Camera Crossbody Bag
 Link:  http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/vena_g/library/Valentino Rockstud Camera Crossbody Bag


I recently purchased the bag from eBay and the seller informed me it was a 'gift' from Nordstrom. 


It seemed authentic until I noticed there is (1) no serial number inside the pocket (2) label doesn't have the usual 4 white or black sewn corners and (3) has a YKK zipper instead of the normal V signature zipper. I did extensive research to find older bags may be like the aforementioned but this is their Rockstud line which was introduced not too long ago. 


Can a Valentino expert please confirm if this bag is authentic?


----------



## corame

vena_g said:


> item name: Valentino rockstud camera crossbody bag
> link:  http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/vena_g/library/valentino rockstud camera crossbody bag
> 
> 
> i recently purchased the bag from ebay and the seller informed me it was a 'gift' from nordstrom.
> 
> 
> It seemed authentic until i noticed there is (1) no serial number inside the pocket (2) label doesn't have the usual 4 white or black sewn corners and (3) has a ykk zipper instead of the normal v signature zipper. I did extensive research to find older bags may be like the aforementioned but this is their rockstud line which was introduced not too long ago.
> 
> 
> Can a valentino expert please confirm if this bag is authentic?




f a k e!!!


----------



## kerkent

corame said:


> Need a pic of the front hand hold strap and inside of it as well.


hello, I found this link for the auction, and I add  more pics as requested: https:
//www.depop.com/en-us/giuliat01/valentino-va-va-voom-una


----------



## corame

kerkent said:


> hello, I found this link for the auction, and I add  more pics as requested: https:
> 
> //www.depop.com/en-us/giuliat01/valentino-va-va-voom-una




Authentic


----------



## kerkent

corame said:


> Authentic


thank you so much Corame!


----------



## fashion16

Purchased these recently from eBay. Arrived and here are the photos.  I think they are good but want to be 100% sure


----------



## fashion16

More photos...


----------



## corame

kerkent said:


> thank you so much Corame!




[emoji12][emoji41]


----------



## corame

fashion16 said:


> Purchased these recently from eBay. Arrived and here are the photos.  I think they are good but want to be 100% sure
> View attachment 3331195
> View attachment 3331196
> View attachment 3331197
> View attachment 3331198




Authentic. Pls post the auction link next time.


----------



## elnazsn

Hi can some please authenticate these? I have bought them and after recieving them am sceptic: 
item name : 100% Authentic Valentino Garavani Rockstud peeptoe patent leather beige shoes
item number:222079885352
seller Id : mengotti
link: http://ebay.to/1WmGWt8


----------



## elnazsn

I have attached extra photos below. I really hope if they are fake I can return them somehow  paid 500 dollars.


----------



## Muxing

Hi! I have questions regarding on Valentino Garavan B-rockstud flap should bag.

This link below has a very good deal for this bag!
https://editorialist.com/bags/shoulder-bags/chain-shoulder-bag-in-white

However, I only saw white(ivory/ecru) colored bag  in elephant print calfskin, not like this one, which is in smooth ecru leather.

Though Editorialist.com seems to be very legit, I still have a big questionmark!
Can someone please help me with this?

Thanks so much!


----------



## corame

elnazsn said:


> I have attached extra photos below. I really hope if they are fake I can return them somehow  paid 500 dollars.




Need extra picture of both shoes sole and inside label in day light


----------



## corame

Muxing said:


> Hi! I have questions regarding on Valentino Garavan B-rockstud flap should bag.
> 
> 
> 
> This link below has a very good deal for this bag!
> 
> https://editorialist.com/bags/shoulder-bags/chain-shoulder-bag-in-white
> 
> 
> 
> However, I only saw white(ivory/ecru) colored bag  in elephant print calfskin, not like this one, which is in smooth ecru leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Though Editorialist.com seems to be very legit, I still have a big questionmark!
> 
> Can someone please help me with this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!




And what is your question?


----------



## elnazsn

corame said:


> Need extra picture of both shoes sole and inside label in day light[/QUOTE
> 
> I have posted more photos, please let me know if you need more.


----------



## corame

elnazsn said:


> corame said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need extra picture of both shoes sole and inside label in day light[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted more photos, please let me know if you need more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic
Click to expand...


----------



## DAISYD23456

Can someone give me an opinion as to whether these are authentic or not?

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Sandals
Item Number: unknown
Seller ID: xzha2658
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162034433739?ul_noapp=true


Thanks!


----------



## corame

DAISYD23456 said:


> Can someone give me an opinion as to whether these are authentic or not?
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Sandals
> Item Number: unknown
> Seller ID: xzha2658
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162034433739?ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Yup. Authentic


----------



## Muxing

corame said:


> And what is your question?



So my question is: is this bag authentic? Does B-ROCKSTUD come in ecru colored smooth leather ever?

Thanks!


----------



## Vrabac

Hi! Can you please tell m if this small noir lock bag is real? Thanks!


----------



## corame

Muxing said:


> So my question is: is this bag authentic? Does B-ROCKSTUD come in ecru colored smooth leather ever?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Yes it comes. The problem in your listing IS that these are not original pictures of the bag but taken from official website . If you buy it, you need to post your own pictures once received.


----------



## corame

Vrabac said:


> Hi! Can you please tell m if this small noir lock bag is real? Thanks!




A picture is not enough and codes can be copied easily.


----------



## PERLUCCIA

dear Lady, 
please authenticate for me the following auction:
 ebay: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Valentino-ro...191106?hash=item1a126b9902:g:574AAOSw4T5XHOkN

n.item:111978191106
seller: bramby2657

than you very much for your help!


----------



## Vrabac

Thank you for your quick reply! Its my first time posting, so I'm still a bit clueless...hope these pics will do, and that you will be able to tell me if it's authentic or not...thank you in advance!


----------



## Lillyower

Hello There, 

I know that there is a format I need to follow to post, but I did a huge mistake and I bought something already but I feel something is off and the seller does not respond to me anymore but she kept insisted that this is real Valentino. 
Could you please take a look and I hope it is clear in the pictures to tell if this is authentic or not. 



Thank you very much I appreciate it


----------



## corame

PERLUCCIA said:


> dear Lady,
> 
> please authenticate for me the following auction:
> 
> ebay: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Valentino-ro...191106?hash=item1a126b9902:g:574AAOSw4T5XHOkN
> 
> 
> 
> n.item:111978191106
> 
> seller: bramby2657
> 
> 
> 
> than you very much for your help!




Authentic


----------



## corame

Vrabac said:


> Thank you for your quick reply! Its my first time posting, so I'm still a bit clueless...hope these pics will do, and that you will be able to tell me if it's authentic or not...thank you in advance!




Inside linning and back of the bag pls


----------



## corame

Lillyower said:


> Hello There,
> 
> 
> 
> I know that there is a format I need to follow to post, but I did a huge mistake and I bought something already but I feel something is off and the seller does not respond to me anymore but she kept insisted that this is real Valentino.
> 
> Could you please take a look and I hope it is clear in the pictures to tell if this is authentic or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much I appreciate it




1. Your pictures are not clear. The quality of the pictures are very bad. Pls take extra pictures of them of both soles and both fronts.
2. Post your link (where you bought these)


----------



## nikip01

Can you please help? I've never bought Valentino's online from eBay before and I wanted help to know if I got real ones or fakes. Thanks in advance.

Item Name: Valentino Leather Rockstud Studded Ballet Ballerina Flat Shoes Fuchsia Pink $745

Item Number: 371530761157

Seller ID: 3662marina

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/37153076115...49&var=640560093978&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Valentino Patent Rockstud Studded Ballet Ballerina Flat Shoes Fuchsia Pink $845

Item Number: 371530780798

Seller ID: 3662marina

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/37153078079...49&var=640560100388&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: NIB Auth Valentino Rockstud Studded Blue Ballet Ballerina Flats Shoe 9.5 / 39.5

Item Number: 231895726111

Seller ID: duckgoose*

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231895726111?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

nikip01 said:


> Can you please help? I've never bought Valentino's online from eBay before and I wanted help to know if I got real ones or fakes. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Leather Rockstud Studded Ballet Ballerina Flat Shoes Fuchsia Pink $745
> 
> Item Number: 371530761157
> 
> Seller ID: 3662marina
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/37153076115...49&var=640560093978&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Patent Rockstud Studded Ballet Ballerina Flat Shoes Fuchsia Pink $845
> 
> Item Number: 371530780798
> 
> Seller ID: 3662marina
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/37153078079...49&var=640560100388&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: NIB Auth Valentino Rockstud Studded Blue Ballet Ballerina Flats Shoe 9.5 / 39.5
> 
> Item Number: 231895726111
> 
> Seller ID: duckgoose*
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231895726111?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




All 3 pairs are authentic


----------



## Vrabac

corame said:


> Inside linning and back of the bag pls



Please let me know if you need more photos! Thank you!


----------



## corame

Vrabac said:


> Please let me know if you need more photos! Thank you!




Very very good fake.


----------



## siygrace11

Hi! 
Hope someone can help me authenticate these! 
Rockstud kitten heels

Thank you!


----------



## siygrace11

Pic 2


----------



## siygrace11

Pic3


----------



## siygrace11

Pic 4


----------



## corame

siygrace11 said:


> Pic 4




Need extra pic of both soled together and insoles.


----------



## emilylim

Please, help me, I am not sure whether this is real.
The seller received it as a gift so does not know whether it is authentic or not as well.

Item name: Valentino pink studded clutch bag
Item number: 262410321633
Seller: grac_hall
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262410321633?euid=b0b57481b16044bda7cdba78a86c6fce&cp=1


I'm not too sure what other pictures are required to help authenticate this bag. If more pictures are required, I will ask her for them specifically. I have already told her to upload pictures of the inside tag.

Thank you!


----------



## corame

emilylim said:


> Please, help me, I am not sure whether this is real.
> 
> The seller received it as a gift so does not know whether it is authentic or not as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Valentino pink studded clutch bag
> 
> Item number: 262410321633
> 
> Seller: grac_hall
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262410321633?euid=b0b57481b16044bda7cdba78a86c6fce&cp=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure what other pictures are required to help authenticate this bag. If more pictures are required, I will ask her for them specifically. I have already told her to upload pictures of the inside tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




No need extra pics. It is fake.


----------



## emilylim

corame said:


> No need extra pics. It is fake.


Thank you!!


----------



## emilylim

Please, help me, I am not sure whether this is real.
Previously I posted one but it found to be fake 
So I've found another 2. I hope you don't mind me running this through you guys.

1. Item name: AUTHENTIC VALENTINO ROCKSTUD LEATHER CLUTCH BAG FLAP BLACK WITH GOLD STUDS
Item number: 222102189976
Seller: kiakitty
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...-BAG-FLAP-BLACK-WITH-GOLD-STUDS-/222102189976

2. Item name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Clutch Black Retail $1695
Item number: 191859618379
Seller: dyus686
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...b802170&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=291755177299

I'm not too sure what other pictures are required to help authenticate this bag. If more pictures are required, I will ask her for them specifically.

Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

emilylim said:


> Please, help me, I am not sure whether this is real.
> Previously I posted one but it found to be fake
> So I've found another 2. I hope you don't mind me running this through you guys.
> 
> 1. Item name: AUTHENTIC VALENTINO ROCKSTUD LEATHER CLUTCH BAG FLAP BLACK WITH GOLD STUDS
> Item number: 222102189976
> Seller: kiakitty
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...-BAG-FLAP-BLACK-WITH-GOLD-STUDS-/222102189976
> 
> 2. Item name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Clutch Black Retail $1695
> Item number: 191859618379
> Seller: dyus686
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...b802170&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=291755177299
> 
> I'm not too sure what other pictures are required to help authenticate this bag. If more pictures are required, I will ask her for them specifically.
> 
> Thank you so much!




Both Fake.


----------



## Choco_pug

Hi. Could you please authenticate?


Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Alpaca Beige Double Handle Tote 
 Item Number: 111984828915
 Seller ID: kleooutlet
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111984828915?euid=5ed6cb4e7e1c4bdba57335d3226c7e83&cp=1


----------



## corame

Choco_pug said:


> Hi. Could you please authenticate?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Alpaca Beige Double Handle Tote
> Item Number: 111984828915
> Seller ID: kleooutlet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111984828915?euid=5ed6cb4e7e1c4bdba57335d3226c7e83&cp=1




Authentic


----------



## sugacookie

Hi Corame!  Could you please let me know your thoughts on this bag please?  There are so many well made replicas out there so I just wanted to make sure.  Thank you!

Item name: VALENTINO GARAVANI Calfskin Logo Go Crossbody Bag
Item number: 291750725374
Seller: fashionphileoutlet 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291750725374?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Hi Corame!  Could you please let me know your thoughts on this bag please?  There are so many well made replicas out there so I just wanted to make sure.  Thank you!
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO GARAVANI Calfskin Logo Go Crossbody Bag
> Item number: 291750725374
> Seller: fashionphileoutlet
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291750725374?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Authentic


----------



## arfmsu

Hi! If possible, please authenticate my first Valentino handbag purchase. I've been searching for a Valentino handbag from the Rockstud line for awhile, and couldn't pass up this color, which I believe is Pop Apple. The required information and pictures should be below, but if you need any other info, please let me know. Out of curiosity, does anyone know what this particular style is called? The front zip isn't something I've seen before...hopefully that's not a bad thing! Thanks so much in advance for all/any help. 

Item Name: Authentic VALENTINO grass green medium ROCKSTUD zip tote

Item Number: 231925679560

Seller ID: laureen512

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231925679560


----------



## corame

arfmsu said:


> Hi! If possible, please authenticate my first Valentino handbag purchase. I've been searching for a Valentino handbag from the Rockstud line for awhile, and couldn't pass up this color, which I believe is Pop Apple. The required information and pictures should be below, but if you need any other info, please let me know. Out of curiosity, does anyone know what this particular style is called? The front zip isn't something I've seen before...hopefully that's not a bad thing! Thanks so much in advance for all/any help.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic VALENTINO grass green medium ROCKSTUD zip tote
> 
> Item Number: 231925679560
> 
> Seller ID: laureen512
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231925679560




Fake


----------



## arfmsu

corame said:


> Fake




Crud!! Thanks for getting back to me so quickly.


----------



## philosykos25

Hello. Can you please help me authenticate this Valentino bag
Item Name: valentino bag
Item Number:322102050979
Seller ID: eva_cao6
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322102050979?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

philosykos25 said:


> Hello. Can you please help me authenticate this Valentino bag
> Item Name: valentino bag
> Item Number:322102050979
> Seller ID: eva_cao6
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322102050979?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Fake.


----------



## ycstar89

Hello i am looking for some rockstud heels. For my first pair =]

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-VALENTI...360685?hash=item2eee6918ed:g:aV4AAOSwwE5WY6pp

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...703180?hash=item1eaa458b0c:g:rkQAAOSwKtlWnqiP

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-VALENTI...108242?hash=item2eee55fc92:g:aV4AAOSwwE5WY6pp


----------



## omgnancy

Hope it is ok that I ask for authentication of flats and not a handbag

Rockstud caged flats
# 252376595073
ID stylestains611
http://m.ebay.com/itm/252376595073?_mwBanner=1

Note: She has many name brand items for sale in multiple sizes and quantity so I am extra hesitant. Any input is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## emily1483

Hello, can somebody please authenticate this for me. Thank you.


----------



## corame

ycstar89 said:


> Hello i am looking for some rockstud heels. For my first pair =]
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-VALENTI...360685?hash=item2eee6918ed:g:aV4AAOSwwE5WY6pp
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...703180?hash=item1eaa458b0c:g:rkQAAOSwKtlWnqiP
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-VALENTI...108242?hash=item2eee55fc92:g:aV4AAOSwwE5WY6pp




First and Last link are same.
All authentic.


----------



## corame

omgnancy said:


> Hope it is ok that I ask for authentication of flats and not a handbag
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstud caged flats
> 
> # 252376595073
> 
> ID stylestains611
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/252376595073?_mwBanner=1
> 
> 
> 
> Note: She has many name brand items for sale in multiple sizes and quantity so I am extra hesitant. Any input is appreciated. Thank you




Authentic.
No worry. I authenticate both shoes and bags.


----------



## corame

emily1483 said:


> Hello, can somebody please authenticate this for me. Thank you.




Need pics with label inside and code.


----------



## omgnancy

corame said:


> Authentic.
> No worry. I authenticate both shoes and bags.



Hi corame,

I decided to purchase the flats. From my understanding, the seller uses the same stock photo for all the sizes they offer. The one in the pic for the auction was actually a pic for size 36. When the shoes come, can I post pics of it and have it authenticated as well? The formatting will not follow requirements though because it won't be an auction, it'll be personal photos. Is that ok? Thanks so much!


----------



## corame

omgnancy said:


> Hi corame,
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to purchase the flats. From my understanding, the seller uses the same stock photo for all the sizes they offer. The one in the pic for the auction was actually a pic for size 36. When the shoes come, can I post pics of it and have it authenticated as well? The formatting will not follow requirements though because it won't be an auction, it'll be personal photos. Is that ok? Thanks so much!




Even if you already purchased and auction ended, you can still copy paste the link.
Yes, once arrived, pls post the pics.


----------



## bahngoo135

Can someone help me authenticate: 

Item Name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD LOCK FLAP SHOULDER BAG

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...valentino-rockstud-lock-flap-shoulder-bag-7-8

Photos:


----------



## corame

bahngoo135 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate:
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD LOCK FLAP SHOULDER BAG
> 
> 
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...valentino-rockstud-lock-flap-shoulder-bag-7-8
> 
> 
> 
> Photos:




I need to see label inside and code.


----------



## Roshail

Hello

Can someone be kind enough to help authenticate this bag for me please. I bought it from depop and have now recieved it. I have a glam lock I purchased directly from Valentino and comparing this one with my own has led me to be a little uncomfortable with a few details. The valentino engraving isn't as clear as on the one I have. Also the inside tag is on the left hand side as opposed to the right hand side and is in colour blue whereas the one on mine is in black. If someone can please me with this, I will appreciate it. Thank you again for your help.

Please find the link to the item and pictures below.

Item: Valentino Glam Lock in blue
Item Link: 
http://depop.com/andreaholmboe/valentino-bag-my-rockstud-small
Item pictures link: 
http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/Roshail_khan/library/Valentino

If you need any more pictures, I can take and post them.


----------



## LeatherBee

Can someone help authenticate the item below? I'm new to Valentino so my gut is not reacting properly yet   Many thanks!

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Fold-over Clutch Beige NWT $1695

Item Number: 252387902633

Seller ID: luxuryluxuryluxury

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252387902633?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

--


----------



## corame

Roshail said:


> Hello
> 
> Can someone be kind enough to help authenticate this bag for me please. I bought it from depop and have now recieved it. I have a glam lock I purchased directly from Valentino and comparing this one with my own has led me to be a little uncomfortable with a few details. The valentino engraving isn't as clear as on the one I have. Also the inside tag is on the left hand side as opposed to the right hand side and is in colour blue whereas the one on mine is in black. If someone can please me with this, I will appreciate it. Thank you again for your help.
> 
> Please find the link to the item and pictures below.
> 
> Item: Valentino Glam Lock in blue
> Item Link:
> http://depop.com/andreaholmboe/valentino-bag-my-rockstud-small
> Item pictures link:
> http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/Roshail_khan/library/Valentino
> 
> If you need any more pictures, I can take and post them.




I am sorry to tell you this is not authentic.


----------



## corame

LeatherBee said:


> Can someone help authenticate the item below? I'm new to Valentino so my gut is not reacting properly yet   Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Fold-over Clutch Beige NWT $1695
> 
> Item Number: 252387902633
> 
> Seller ID: luxuryluxuryluxury
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252387902633?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> --




Fake.


----------



## Roshail

corame said:


> I am sorry to tell you this is not authentic.


Aww thank you. I had thought so


----------



## LeatherBee

corame said:


> Fake.




Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## omgnancy

corame said:


> Even if you already purchased and auction ended, you can still copy paste the link.
> Yes, once arrived, pls post the pics.


Corame, the shoes came today. Please let me know if you need additional pics































Note: dust bag with three envelopes contained two extra studs


----------



## corame

omgnancy said:


> Corame, the shoes came today. Please let me know if you need additional pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: dust bag with three envelopes contained two extra studs




Authentic


----------



## kathimarkova

Hello,

I purchased these below however i am not an expert on Valentino Rockstud so can you let me know if they are genuine. If you need more pictures let me know

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...oTZ6SGh51qx5CxPE8Ey3c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## 421

Non auction item:
Item Name: Valentino Rock stud shoes Size 3 nude patent
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172205651591?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

(Item Number: 172205651591
Seller ID: orchid-design)

Hi,
The seller said, ''These retail at £620. They were bought back from Dubai as a gift. They are to small for me. The shoes in the pictures are the exact ones I'm selling xx'' when I asked are these genuine Valentino shoes.
I've paid for this and felt it's a dupe rather than a bargain even they are on the way. Just want to confirm to request a money back from eBay.


----------



## ycstar89

Can you help me with these. 

Valentino Rockstud P ($790) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m358396839/


----------



## corame

kathimarkova said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased these below however i am not an expert on Valentino Rockstud so can you let me know if they are genuine. If you need more pictures let me know
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...oTZ6SGh51qx5CxPE8Ey3c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Authentic pair


----------



## corame

421 said:


> Non auction item:
> Item Name: Valentino Rock stud shoes Size 3 nude patent
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172205651591?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> (Item Number: 172205651591
> Seller ID: orchid-design)
> 
> Hi,
> The seller said, ''These retail at £620. They were bought back from Dubai as a gift. They are to small for me. The shoes in the pictures are the exact ones I'm selling xx'' when I asked are these genuine Valentino shoes.
> I've paid for this and felt it's a dupe rather than a bargain even they are on the way. Just want to confirm to request a money back from eBay.




They are not authentic. 
Maybe the seller dosent know either if they were a gift, so you can ask for a refund first before openning a case. Ebay states to try and resolve things between you and the seller and then open a claim IF things dont work. I am advicing because open cases usually take up to 1 month, seller has 10 days to respond, then they can ask for return...then wait for return to arrive etc etc etc, so you might wanna try and ask a refund and get your money today.


----------



## corame

ycstar89 said:


> Can you help me with these.
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud P ($790) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m358396839/




Your link dosent work.


----------



## 421

corame said:


> They are not authentic.
> Maybe the seller dosent know either if they were a gift, so you can ask for a refund first before openning a case. Ebay states to try and resolve things between you and the seller and then open a claim IF things dont work. I am advicing because open cases usually take up to 1 month, seller has 10 days to respond, then they can ask for return...then wait for return to arrive etc etc etc, so you might wanna try and ask a refund and get your money today.


thank you very much corame : )


----------



## kathimarkova

corame said:


> Authentic pair


Thank you SO much!!!!


----------



## Suzaina

Please help authenticate Valentino clutch. I received this from an acquaintance who swears that this bag was purchased from saks fifth Ave store.


http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/symbolaslam/Mobile Uploads/story


Thanks


----------



## ycstar89

corame said:


> Your link dosent work.



weird heres link again seems to work for me 

https://item.mercari.com/gl/m358396839/

i have attached the pics listed on the link


----------



## kathimarkova

Hey,

Thanks for your previous help, i received these today and i am a bit sceptical, your help will be very appreciated 
Ignore the dustbag as the she told me they were sent with the wrong dustbag by accident

Thanks


----------



## corame

Suzaina said:


> Please help authenticate Valentino clutch. I received this from an acquaintance who swears that this bag was purchased from saks fifth Ave store.
> 
> 
> http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/symbolaslam/Mobile Uploads/story
> 
> 
> Thanks




This is NOT a Valentino Garavani brand!!!!!
It is a cheap italian brand named MARIO valentino, which has nothing to do with the VALENTINO brand itself.


----------



## corame

ycstar89 said:


> weird heres link again seems to work for me
> 
> 
> 
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m358396839/
> 
> 
> 
> i have attached the pics listed on the link




Authentic


----------



## ycstar89

Thank you again.


----------



## corame

kathimarkova said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for your previous help, i received these today and i am a bit sceptical, your help will be very appreciated
> Ignore the dustbag as the she told me they were sent with the wrong dustbag by accident
> 
> Thanks




I need close look from the label inside both pairs


----------



## kathimarkova

corame said:


> I need close look from the label inside both pairs



hey, thank you!

Below are the links to pictures
http://i64.tinypic.com/qqpt0k.jpg
http://i68.tinypic.com/2d2io0p.jpg
http://i68.tinypic.com/21ngvtg.jpg


----------



## corame

kathimarkova said:


> hey, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Below are the links to pictures
> 
> http://i64.tinypic.com/qqpt0k.jpg
> 
> http://i68.tinypic.com/2d2io0p.jpg
> 
> http://i68.tinypic.com/21ngvtg.jpg




Fake


----------



## Risca613

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Valentino bag. I also don't know which model is this. The seller said it came from Japan, but not sure of its authenticity.


----------



## corame

Risca613 said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this Valentino bag. I also don't know which model is this. The seller said it came from Japan, but not sure of its authenticity.




Need more pictures


----------



## LolaMay66

Hi, sorry to be a pain but I have seen this bag on UK eBay & wondered if you could authenticate it for me? I'd be so grateful.

The link is

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222120012694?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

LolaMay66 said:


> Hi, sorry to be a pain but I have seen this bag on UK eBay & wondered if you could authenticate it for me? I'd be so grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> The link is
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222120012694?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Fake


----------



## LolaMay66

corame said:


> Fake


 

Thank you So much for letting me know. I almost bought it for £550!


----------



## corame

LolaMay66 said:


> Thank you So much for letting me know. I almost bought it for £550!




Next time ! [emoji85]


----------



## devuska2009

Can you please authenticate this bag?

Item Name:: Valentino  Medium Classic Rockstud Bag Tote Red 
Item Number:: 201588547349
link; http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/201588547349?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Thank you in advance


----------



## corame

devuska2009 said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name:: Valentino  Medium Classic Rockstud Bag Tote Red
> Item Number:: 201588547349
> link; http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/201588547349?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance




I dont have a clear view of the code. 
Pls ask the seller to send you a good picture.


----------



## sugacookie

corame said:


> Authentic


Hello Corame, not sure if I said thank you yet so wanted to stop by and express my appreciation for your professional and prompt response.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## russell317

Hi,
I've just bought these shoes, I don't know if they are authentic. The box seems a little off and dust bag was not included, seller peeled off the sticker on the shoe box as well which seems fishy. I'm really worried that I might have bought a pair of super fakes. Can someone please help me authenticate these? Thank you so much in advance.

Item: valentino rockstud Women's Shoes Uk4 37 Rock Stud.
Item Number: 131808218455
Seller: greenmonachorum
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/valentino...8zcNOjQrFp%2B1sFd70Z0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> hello corame, not sure if i said thank you yet so wanted to stop by and express my appreciation for your professional and prompt response.  Have a great weekend!




&#129303;


----------



## corame

russell317 said:


> Hi,
> I've just bought these shoes, I don't know if they are authentic. The box seems a little off and dust bag was not included, seller peeled off the sticker on the shoe box as well which seems fishy. I'm really worried that I might have bought a pair of super fakes. Can someone please help me authenticate these? Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item: valentino rockstud Women's Shoes Uk4 37 Rock Stud.
> Item Number: 131808218455
> Seller: greenmonachorum
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/valentino...8zcNOjQrFp%2B1sFd70Z0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Authentic


----------



## russell317

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!!! I was starting to freak out and started looking at every cm of the shoes. Thank you again I really appreciate your help!


----------



## vena_g

I don't mean to alarm you and I know Corame is the 'Valentino Expert', but I have bought several pairs in the last month and I am not certain yours are authentic. 

Why? Because my 1st pair purchased on eBay was not. What alarms me is the label, sheen and rusted edges of sole trigger me. That was the EXACT look my 1st pair had. The size was unusually snug too. It was a size 40 when I normally wear 39.5 (and you usually only go 1/2 size on the Rockstuds) and it felt like a size 39. But other than that, my pair looked pretty authentic. Thus, trust your intuition...

I couldn't stop pondering if it was a replica so I decided to go to a Valentino Store. And I tried on the EXACT shoe. Once doing so, I realized mine were not authentic and returned it immediately. The seller refused claiming it was authentic. But I had eBay step in, provided the details and received a full refund. The seller claimed is was an irregular. Hence the low cost. But she truly didn't know since she purchased it from someone else who also made the same claim.

Unless, Corame validates that Valentino sells irregulars, I cannot imagine such a discrepancy. I have purchased 4 more pairs and none of them have that size discrepancy, sheen nor rust edge on the sole. 

Good luck.. (My conscience felt the need to tell you. But again, I am not the expert on this forum.) 

P.S. I also purchased several bags. And unfortunately, again, my 1st was a Triple AAA Quality replica. It felt, smelled and looked good but my intuition couldn't stop saying it was a replica! Thus, I researched my findings as to why (like my 1st shoe) and had it validated by both Corame and Carol Diva - who both agreed. Trust your intuition...


----------



## corame

Yup, I'm seeing it now.
I think the seller tried to trick somehow by making some nice pictures 
But time is not lost.


----------



## corame

And Vena, you are always welcomed here anytime again &#129303;


----------



## russell317

vena_g said:


> I don't mean to alarm you and I know Corame is the 'Valentino Expert', but I have bought several pairs in the last month and I am not certain yours are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because my 1st pair purchased on eBay was not. What alarms me is the label, sheen and rusted edges of sole trigger me. That was the EXACT look my 1st pair had. The size was unusually snug too. It was a size 40 when I normally wear 39.5 (and you usually only go 1/2 size on the Rockstuds) and it felt like a size 39. But other than that, my pair looked pretty authentic. Thus, trust your intuition...
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't stop pondering if it was a replica so I decided to go to a Valentino Store. And I tried on the EXACT shoe. Once doing so, I realized mine were not authentic and returned it immediately. The seller refused claiming it was authentic. But I had eBay step in, provided the details and received a full refund. The seller claimed is was an irregular. Hence the low cost. But she truly didn't know since she purchased it from someone else who also made the same claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless, Corame validates that Valentino sells irregulars, I cannot imagine such a discrepancy. I have purchased 4 more pairs and none of them have that size discrepancy, sheen nor rust edge on the sole.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.. (My conscience felt the need to tell you. But again, I am not the expert on this forum.)
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I also purchased several bags. And unfortunately, again, my 1st was a Triple AAA Quality replica. It felt, smelled and looked good but my intuition couldn't stop saying it was a replica! Thus, I researched my findings as to why (like my 1st shoe) and had it validated by both Corame and Carol Diva - who both agreed. Trust your intuition...




Hi,
Thank you so much for your reply. Do you reckon they are not authentic then? I may be able to contact the seller about this. Compare to my other rockstuds ( I bought others on farfetch so I know they are authentic), they aren't snug they fit just the same to be honest. The soles are so smooth and my other Valentino soles are not as smooth. The box that they come with is very small compared to the usual box and there's no dustbag. I contacted the seller about dust bag and s/he refunded me £20 immediately and insisted on me leaving a good feedback which is another red flag. My assumption is the dustbag looks off hence they didn't want to send it. How do I prove to the seller and eBay that the shoes are not authentic? I think she will deny and ask for proof...


----------



## russell317

corame said:


> Yup, I'm seeing it now.
> I think the seller tried to trick somehow by making some nice pictures
> But time is not lost.




Hi corame, 
Do you think the shoes are super fake then? Maybe I can contact the seller about this and get my money back...


----------



## Delagirl

Hi,

Can someone tell me if this bag is authentic. Your help is greatly appreciated!

Item Name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD CROSSBODY HOBO IN ALCE PEBBLED BLACK
Item Number: 	121985716710
Seller ID:  glamfactory011 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121985716710

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## vena_g

Russell317... Based on those pictures, (1) the labels appear uncentered, (2) the soles appear sheen and (3) the soles appear rusted on the edges. Those signs trigger me as the shoes being a replica. 

But you are a Rockstud owner so you should compare your authentic shoes with the ones your purchased to see differences yourself. I own a pair of the gladiator (1), kitten (1) and pumps (2) despite the difference in styles - they all have the same look, smell and feel. Request a refund with the claim they are not authentic. If the seller refuses or disagrees with you, have eBay step in, take photos of any visible differences detect and take a snapshot of this string to support your claim.

And PLEASE DO ME A FAVOR - if you get a refund, please make sure the seller doesn't relist it. I have seen the handbag I claimed as a replica get relisted. I immediately notified eBay and the seller to remove it. And she did since no seller wants bad reputation or negative feedback. I couldn't bear to see another person go thru the entire process of what I went through. Best of luck to you...

Corame... Thank you for your kind words. I am deeply touched.


----------



## corame

russell317 said:


> Hi corame,
> Do you think the shoes are super fake then? Maybe I can contact the seller about this and get my money back...




I only go to the uncentered label.
I own 9 pairs of this Rockstud heels different colors and my soles look all same.
My suggestion for all buyers here, as always, is first try and get your money back dirrectly same day by talking to the seller because if you open a case it might take 1 month or more until you get a refund. 
I saw many buyers here crying that they got their money in 1-2 months due to waiting time for seller to reply, return item, confirmation and so on...Seller might know he sells fake and maybe he refunds same day.


----------



## corame

Delagirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if this bag is authentic. Your help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD CROSSBODY HOBO IN ALCE PEBBLED BLACK
> 
> Item Number: 121985716710
> 
> Seller ID:  glamfactory011
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121985716710
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!!




Authentic


----------



## russell317

vena_g said:


> Russell317... Based on those pictures, (1) the labels appear uncentered, (2) the soles appear sheen and (3) the soles appear rusted on the edges. Those signs trigger me as the shoes being a replica.
> 
> But you are a Rockstud owner so you should compare your authentic shoes with the ones your purchased to see differences yourself. I own a pair of the gladiator (1), kitten (1) and pumps (2) despite the difference in styles - they all have the same look, smell and feel. Request a refund with the claim they are not authentic. If the seller refuses or disagrees with you, have eBay step in, take photos of any visible differences detect and take a snapshot of this string to support your claim.
> 
> And PLEASE DO ME A FAVOR - if you get a refund, please make sure the seller doesn't relist it. I have seen the handbag I claimed as a replica get relisted. I immediately notified eBay and the seller to remove it. And she did since no seller wants bad reputation or negative feedback. I couldn't bear to see another person go thru the entire process of what I went through. Best of luck to you...
> 
> Corame... Thank you for your kind words. I am deeply touched.





corame said:


> I only go to the uncentered label.
> I own 9 pairs of this Rockstud heels different colors and my soles look all same.
> My suggestion for all buyers here, as always, is first try and get your money back dirrectly same day by talking to the seller because if you open a case it might take 1 month or more until you get a refund.
> I saw many buyers here crying that they got their money in 1-2 months due to waiting time for seller to reply, return item, confirmation and so on...Seller might know he sells fake and maybe he refunds same day.



Thank you ladies for your reply. The sheen soles are what caught my attention as well, as I have 4 pairs of rock studs and the soles all look the same. But these must be really good quality fake because they feel sturdy and they don't look too different from my other rock studs, thats why I posted an authentication request on here. I've contacted the seller saying that they are fake and I want a full refund, no fuss. Just waiting to see what the seller might say now. I think the seller knows fully that they are fake according to how they replied me before (it seemed like they wanted to get rid of the items successfully and quickly). Thank you so much for your help, I almost let it go and keep them! I don't know how people can be so greedy and sell fake fully aware that they are fake! Unbelievable! I will definitely make sure I report to ebay if the shoes get relisted! I got my other rock studs on Farfetch and I've learned my lesson, will try to steer clear off ebay from now. They were not even cheaper compare to the ones I got from Farfetch but I really like the color...


----------



## kathimarkova

Can you please authentic these http://depop.com/rrstore2014/autenthic-valentino-garavani-rockstud-new


----------



## lo.eunice

Hi Corame,

I bought this wallet but not sure of its authenticity, can you please help, Thanks!

Item name : VALENTINO ROCK STUD WALLET IN CHAIN
Item number: JW2P0551BOL


----------



## kittyland06

Hi would you please help me authenticate this rainbow rockstud tote? Thanks so much!!

Item Name:VALENTINO Rockstud Small Leather Rainbow Tote Bag
Item Number:16029460
Seller ID: Alicia
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-rockstud-leather-tote-bag-rainbow-16029460

Thanks again xoxo


----------



## Feiaway

Hi Corame,

Can you please help authenticate the bag below? The seller supposed has a long history of selling Valentino goods, but when I requested additional pictures, she got very offended, and cancelled the order. Along with the bag pics, that got me pretty alarmed. Could you take a look and let me know. Thanks!

Listing Name: Valentino Rockstud Glam Lock shoulder bag
Item number: 15304462
Seller:Camila F.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valent...am-shoulder-bag-black-15304462/?tref=category


----------



## RBV

Kindly authenticate this bag. Just bougt this from an online seller.  Thanks in advance!

Item name : Valentino double rock stud bag


----------



## corame

kathimarkova said:


> Can you please authentic these http://depop.com/rrstore2014/autenthic-valentino-garavani-rockstud-new




Need more pics


----------



## corame

lo.eunice said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> I bought this wallet but not sure of its authenticity, can you please help, Thanks!
> 
> Item name : VALENTINO ROCK STUD WALLET IN CHAIN
> Item number: JW2P0551BOL




Need extra pics


----------



## corame

kittyland06 said:


> Hi would you please help me authenticate this rainbow rockstud tote? Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:VALENTINO Rockstud Small Leather Rainbow Tote Bag
> 
> Item Number:16029460
> 
> Seller ID: Alicia
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-rockstud-leather-tote-bag-rainbow-16029460
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again xoxo




Item no longer available on the web.


----------



## corame

Feiaway said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help authenticate the bag below? The seller supposed has a long history of selling Valentino goods, but when I requested additional pictures, she got very offended, and cancelled the order. Along with the bag pics, that got me pretty alarmed. Could you take a look and let me know. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Listing Name: Valentino Rockstud Glam Lock shoulder bag
> 
> Item number: 15304462
> 
> Seller:Camila F.
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valent...am-shoulder-bag-black-15304462/?tref=category




Fake.


----------



## corame

RBV said:


> Kindly authenticate this bag. Just bougt this from an online seller.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Item name : Valentino double rock stud bag




How to authenticate with just 1 long distance picture?


----------



## russell317

Hi would you please help me authenticate this clutch? Thanks so much!!

Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Clutch Grey
Item Number: 172218776535
Seller ID: lucedward-1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...776535?hash=item281909fbd7:g:AGYAAOSwR5dXRWwl

Thank you so much.


----------



## corame

russell317 said:


> Hi would you please help me authenticate this clutch? Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Clutch Grey
> Item Number: 172218776535
> Seller ID: lucedward-1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...776535?hash=item281909fbd7:g:AGYAAOSwR5dXRWwl
> 
> Thank you so much.




Fake


----------



## Fred_fashionlov

Hi i need help to authenticate this sweater if you do in this thread would really apreciate.

Item from grailed

Item: valentino camo sweatshirt
Item number: non present
Seller: max_15
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/428650-Valentino-Camouflage-jumper

In the hope this post fit the requirements for the authentification 
Thanks you.


----------



## scarlettjam

hi can anyone please  authenticate this valentino lock flap medium bag  https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/clo/5606308330.html thanks


----------



## corame

Fred_fashionlov said:


> Hi i need help to authenticate this sweater if you do in this thread would really apreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> Item from grailed
> 
> 
> 
> Item: valentino camo sweatshirt
> 
> Item number: non present
> 
> Seller: max_15
> 
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/428650-Valentino-Camouflage-jumper
> 
> 
> 
> In the hope this post fit the requirements for the authentification
> 
> Thanks you.




I do not authenticate clothes anymore.


----------



## corame

scarlettjam said:


> hi can anyone please  authenticate this valentino lock flap medium bag  https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/clo/5606308330.html thanks




Very bad fake


----------



## kathimarkova

Have attached picture of label as requested

Thank you again


----------



## corame

kathimarkova said:


> Have attached picture of label as requested
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again




Authentic


----------



## Raindropz412

Please someone help me! I bought a valentino rockstud ballerina flat in poudre but i think i got a replica! I contacted the seller but she claims it's authentic. Told me go to a boutique and if it's confirmef then she will give me back my money. I thought all the labels are suppose to have 4 stitches? The one i received only has 2 stitches in interior label and i can flip it open.


----------



## corame

Raindropz412 said:


> Please someone help me! I bought a valentino rockstud ballerina flat in poudre but i think i got a replica! I contacted the seller but she claims it's authentic. Told me go to a boutique and if it's confirmef then she will give me back my money. I thought all the labels are suppose to have 4 stitches? The one i received only has 2 stitches in interior label and i can flip it open.




Post your pictures and link of auction.


----------



## Raindropz412

I don't have a link, seller delete it.


----------



## Raindropz412

I have 4 pictures but i'm new here and i can't seem to upload all the photos...


----------



## Raindropz412

More photos


----------



## Raindropz412

Please help me, i've been trying to contact my local police dept and trying to file a small claim lawsuit


----------



## Raindropz412

I guess i can only upload one pics at a time..


----------



## Raindropz412

I have a pink authentic one with all 4 interior labels stitched to leather but this one only has 2 and the longer label is not stitched, can authentic ones do that? Seller insists it's authentic snd claims she can see all 4 stitchings on the label. I even went to nordstrom and was told by sales assoc that it's not authentic. Despite that, refusing to give me back my money.


----------



## Raindropz412

Does anyone know if authenticate4u does Valentino shoes? It's not listed on their page I'm so frustrated, would appreciate it if anyone can help.


----------



## Raindropz412

Serial code?


----------



## corame

Raindropz412 said:


> Does anyone know if authenticate4u does Valentino shoes? It's not listed on their page I'm so frustrated, would appreciate it if anyone can help.




They are authentic.


----------



## Raindropz412

So even without the 4 labels stitched, it's authentic? thank you!!!! I was going bonkers b/c I thought I paid so much for a high quality replica...I owe the seller an apology... Thank u so much for ur help!


----------



## kathimarkova

Hey, thanks for all your previous help, can you help me authenticate this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142020020763 

Thanks


----------



## corame

kathimarkova said:


> Hey, thanks for all your previous help, can you help me authenticate this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142020020763
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Pictures not enough. Need inside label and code.


----------



## kathimarkova

corame said:


> Pictures not enough. Need inside label and code.



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142020020763?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT seller has added extra pictures


----------



## corame

kathimarkova said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142020020763?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT seller has added extra pictures




If they would be clear )
Ask him to send you clear pic of the fron label inside and code inside.


----------



## alla.miss

Hello!

Could anyone help me authenticate this Valentino camera bag at ebay?

VALENTINO ROCKSTUD BAG - RED ! NEW ! NWT MSRP $1395 !
seller: kenben1977
item no: 301976051279

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301976051279?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Tia!


----------



## corame

alla.miss said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could anyone help me authenticate this Valentino camera bag at ebay?
> 
> VALENTINO ROCKSTUD BAG - RED ! NEW ! NWT MSRP $1395 !
> seller: kenben1977
> item no: 301976051279
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301976051279?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Tia!




Authentic


----------



## plaingal79

Hi! Looking to see if this bag on overstock is authentic!

Item: Valentino Medium Rockstud Pink Grained Leather Tote
Link: http://www.overstock.com/11980665/product.html?detailsMoreExpanded=true










TIA!


----------



## corame

plaingal79 said:


> Hi! Looking to see if this bag on overstock is authentic!
> 
> Item: Valentino Medium Rockstud Pink Grained Leather Tote
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/11980665/product.html?detailsMoreExpanded=true
> 
> View attachment 3379851
> 
> View attachment 3379852
> 
> View attachment 3379853
> 
> View attachment 3379854
> 
> 
> TIA!




I would like to see the code inside the pocket.


----------



## plaingal79

corame said:


> I would like to see the code inside the pocket.




Not sure if I can get that since I copied from the overstock website. Oh well, not going to chance it!

What about this one from fashionphile (there are more detailed pictures on this website)

Item: Valentino rockstud medium tote
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-vitello-rockstud-medium-tote-blue-120145
Item: 120145

Thanks!!


----------



## corame

plaingal79 said:


> Not sure if I can get that since I copied from the overstock website. Oh well, not going to chance it!
> 
> What about this one from fashionphile (there are more detailed pictures on this website)
> 
> Item: Valentino rockstud medium tote
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-vitello-rockstud-medium-tote-blue-120145
> Item: 120145
> 
> Thanks!!




Authentic


----------



## Oksanarox

Hello, can someone help to authenticate these Rockstuds, please. I've found them on the depop website, so sorry there is no item number etc.
Here is a link: http://help.garage.me/en/rachjessx/valentino-rock-stud-heels-size-2


----------



## kathimarkova

Hey

Seller has added more, hope these are okay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142020020763 

Thank you!


----------



## belljulia44

Hallo, it is the first time that i bought a glam lock bag Valentino. I really do not know if it is authentic. Could you please help me? 

http://m.ebay.es/itm/Valentino-Gara...ag-Np-1650eu-/371628570877?nav=WATCHING_ENDED


----------



## corame

Oksanarox said:


> Hello, can someone help to authenticate these Rockstuds, please. I've found them on the depop website, so sorry there is no item number etc.
> Here is a link: http://help.garage.me/en/rachjessx/valentino-rock-stud-heels-size-2




Need extra close picture of label(both shoes) and close up picture of the written brand on the sole.


----------



## corame

kathimarkova said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> Seller has added more, hope these are okay
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142020020763
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




I think the seller didnt understood a thing from what I asked.
I repeat , close up picture of the label (entire) and inside code of the bag.


----------



## corame

belljulia44 said:


> Hallo, it is the first time that i bought a glam lock bag Valentino. I really do not know if it is authentic. Could you please help me?
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.es/itm/Valentino-Gara...ag-Np-1650eu-/371628570877?nav=WATCHING_ENDED




Authentic


----------



## kathimarkova

I think this is probably fake as seller does not know how to take s clear picture


----------



## corame

What I dont understand is why seller dosent take pictures of the code.


----------



## belljulia44

Many Thanks Corame, i was worried. I miss only the shoes if you see any model 1973 in size 36 -37. Thanks again &#128512;


----------



## kathimarkova

corame said:


> What I dont understand is why seller dosent take pictures of the code.



Here you go corame, sorry for being such a pain

Thanks


----------



## belljulia44

corame said:


> Authentic





belljulia44 said:


> Many Thanks Corame, I was worried. I miss only the shoes if you see any model 1973 in size 36 -37. Thanks again &#128512;


----------



## corame

kathimarkova said:


> Here you go corame, sorry for being such a pain
> 
> Thanks



This worries me. 
The code is good but it is from another rockstud model bag. It is not the backpack you want to buy!
I would pass!


----------



## kathimarkova

corame said:


> This worries me.
> The code is good but it is from another rockstud model bag. It is not the backpack you want to buy!
> I would pass!



Thank you!!


----------



## Myra_dy

Hi can you please authenticate this Valentino nuage patent bag? Your help will be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!

Serial no: BG4WB963LAA2 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9qdrg9lgpzybs2s/AAD-IpabHqsgmeeTUp4yd9-1a?dl=0


----------



## corame

Myra_dy said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this Valentino nuage patent bag? Your help will be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Serial no: BG4WB963LAA2
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9qdrg9lgpzybs2s/AAD-IpabHqsgmeeTUp4yd9-1a?dl=0



I would love to help you but everytime I try going to the next picture, it errors me..
Pls try to use a different upload program or add them here dirrectly.


----------



## Myra_dy

Hi corame! Here are the pictures again. Thank you in advance!
Serial no: BG4WB963LAA2


----------



## butterflysbrokenwing

Please, could you help me identify and authenticate this bag? 

Item Name:Valentino Garavani Les Sacs
Made from some kind of nylon or some other fabric. 
Thank you,
Windy


----------



## corame

Myra_dy said:


> View attachment 3383743
> View attachment 3383744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi corame! Here are the pictures again. Thank you in advance!
> Serial no: BG4WB963LAA2



Authentic


----------



## corame

butterflysbrokenwing said:


> Please, could you help me identify and authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name:Valentino Garavani Les Sacs
> Made from some kind of nylon or some other fabric.
> Thank you,
> Windy



Need extra pictures with linning inside, front view of label, zip and other details (as many).


----------



## butterflysbrokenwing

corame said:


> Need extra pictures with linning inside, front view of label, zip and other details (as many).


 Thank you for your reply. I hope these pictures provide you with the detail you asked for. Please let me know if I can provide more for your analysis.
Warmly,
Windy


----------



## Myra_dy

corame said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much corame!


----------



## corame

butterflysbrokenwing said:


> Thank you for your reply. I hope these pictures provide you with the detail you asked for. Please let me know if I can provide more for your analysis.
> Warmly,
> Windy



Oldie but Goldie 
Authentic


----------



## butterflysbrokenwing

corame said:


> Oldie but Goldie
> Authentic



Do you know what era and/or material it is? Maybe a style name?
Thank you so much for your assistance and knowledge! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Marystacie

Hi there! I just purchased this pair of valentino rockstuds from eBay yesterday and they look fine to me but just want to make sure they're authentic. 

Item name- Valentino Authentic rockstud high heel beige patent leather sz 36
Item number- 191897360975
Link- http://m.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-AUT...HER-SIZE-36-/191897360975?txnId=1277405607009
Seller- eliz0804

I'm sorry if the link doesn't work- I pasted it from my phone.
I asked for additional photos- this should be telling





Thanks!


----------



## corame

Marystacie said:


> Hi there! I just purchased this pair of valentino rockstuds from eBay yesterday and they look fine to me but just want to make sure they're authentic.
> 
> Item name- Valentino Authentic rockstud high heel beige patent leather sz 36
> Item number- 191897360975
> Link- http://m.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-AUT...HER-SIZE-36-/191897360975?txnId=1277405607009
> Seller- eliz0804
> 
> I'm sorry if the link doesn't work- I pasted it from my phone.
> I asked for additional photos- this should be telling
> View attachment 3385271
> View attachment 3385272
> View attachment 3385273
> 
> 
> Thanks!



They look good but pls post your own pics, upon recieving them.


----------



## Jacqo

Hi Corame, I just purchased a valentino bag from a private reseller, could you authenticate it for me?

Item name: Valentino Glamlock small powder
Link: http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/hana_lee2/library/Valentino Glamlock
Seller: Dulcet luxury

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Marystacie

corame said:


> They look good but pls post your own pics, upon recieving them.


Hi Corame 
I just received them and I'm attaching pics just to make sure they're fine.
Thanks so much for your help


----------



## CelineL

Please Authenticate
Valentino Rockstud
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s129.photobucket.com/user/celinelanvin/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>
Thank you


----------



## corame

Jacqo said:


> Hi Corame, I just purchased a valentino bag from a private reseller, could you authenticate it for me?
> 
> Item name: Valentino Glamlock small powder
> Link: http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/hana_lee2/library/Valentino Glamlock
> Seller: Dulcet luxury
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Fake


----------



## corame

Marystacie said:


> Hi Corame
> I just received them and I'm attaching pics just to make sure they're fine.
> Thanks so much for your help
> View attachment 3388008
> 
> View attachment 3388010
> 
> View attachment 3388011
> 
> View attachment 3388012
> 
> View attachment 3388014



Authentic pair


----------



## corame

CelineL said:


> Please Authenticate
> Valentino Rockstud
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s129.photobucket.com/user/celinelanvin/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>
> Thank you



Your link is not working


----------



## CelineL

sorry new link
http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p223/celinelanvin/Mobile Uploads/image_zpshmaukuiw.jpeg
Valentino Rockstud


----------



## Jacqo

corame said:


> Fake


Oh no.. Could you tell me more? I am trying to get a refund to the seller


----------



## corame

Jacqo said:


> Oh no.. Could you tell me more? I am trying to get a refund to the seller



Pls ask the seller a pic with the inside code.
It is in the pocket.


----------



## Jacqo

corame said:


> Pls ask the seller a pic with the inside code.
> It is in the pocket.



Hi Corame,

Attached the inside tag and paper tag.
Appreciate your reply.


----------



## rachH

Hey girls, I just realized my Valentino rockstud sling back pumps do not have a good color serial number imprinted inside near the toe box. May I know if that makes them fake?


----------



## rachH

rachH said:


> Hey girls, I just realized my Valentino rockstud sling back pumps do not have a good color serial number imprinted inside near the toe box. May I know if that makes them fake?


Gold  colour serial number* typo sorry


----------



## shopcity

Hi, can you authenticate this bag?

Thank you!


----------



## corame

Jacqo said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Attached the inside tag and paper tag.
> Appreciate your reply.
> 
> View attachment 3391174
> View attachment 3391175



It is authentic


----------



## corame

rachH said:


> Gold  colour serial number* typo sorry



Post your pictures with the shoes + the website where you bought these.


----------



## corame

shopcity said:


> Hi, can you authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you!



Fake


----------



## rachH

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Slingback Heels 100MM
Link 
Photos: I bought them from a reseller

I want to ask if anyone knows anything about the gold colour imprinted serial number on each pair of valentino shoes?

I saw the serial numbers in every pair of valentino rockstud slingback heels in the boutique. The serial number is imprinted on the inner side of the toe box in gold colour font. 

However, I realised my pair of rockstud slingback heels doesn't have such a serial number. Does it make mine fake?


----------



## rdgldy

rachH said:


> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Slingback Heels 100MM
> Link
> Photos: I bought them from a reseller
> 
> I want to ask if anyone knows anything about the gold colour imprinted serial number on each pair of valentino shoes?
> 
> I saw the serial numbers in every pair of valentino rockstud slingback heels in the boutique. The serial number is imprinted on the inner side of the toe box in gold colour font.
> 
> However, I realised my pair of rockstud slingback heels doesn't have such a serial number. Does it make mine fake?


It would be virtually impossible to authenticate without photos.


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi!
Can you please authenticate this bag.  The inner tag is weird and made of a rubbery material.  The font is crooked.
I have three other glamlocks, and none have these rubbery tags.
Thanks!


----------



## Luv n bags

More pics


----------



## Luv n bags

Last pics


----------



## Luv n bags

Very last pic!


----------



## Dianalane lim

Hello please help me authenticate this one... Posted some images thank youu


----------



## Dianalane lim

Hi can you please help me authenticate this valentino ballerina flats? Thank youuu


----------



## rdgldy

Dianalane lim said:


> Hello please help me authenticate this one... Posted some images thank youu


You already posted the same request in the Valentino shoe forum-there is no need to post in both. At any rate, please provide a link to the auction.


----------



## corame

tigertrixie said:


> Very last pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394465



Authentic


----------



## corame

Dianalane lim said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate this valentino ballerina flats? Thank youuu



These are authentic.


----------



## Dianalane lim

corame said:


> These are authentic.


Thank you so much corame


----------



## Luv n bags

Thank you for your time and expertise, Corame!


----------



## corame

Dianalane lim said:


> Thank you so much corame



[emoji847] you are welcome


----------



## corame

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you for your time and expertise, Corame!



You are welcome[emoji847]


----------



## kathimarkova

Hi Corame,

Thank you for your previous help, can you please help me authenticate the below

Thanks in advance


----------



## Enigma78

Hi

can you please authenticate this Valentino cross body bag? 
Thanks in advance
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...200036?hash=item2caedbc764:g:HBMAAOSw6oBXE9qN


----------



## corame

kathimarkova said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Thank you for your previous help, can you please help me authenticate the below
> 
> Thanks in advance



Authentic


----------



## corame

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> can you please authenticate this Valentino cross body bag?
> Thanks in advance
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...200036?hash=item2caedbc764:g:HBMAAOSw6oBXE9qN



Need a clear front pic with the label inside and the code inside the bag.


----------



## kathimarkova

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Natalie555

Hi Corame,
Please authenticate this Rockstud tote. 
Thank you


----------



## corame

Natalie555 said:


> Hi Corame,
> Please authenticate this Rockstud tote.
> Thank you



Post in the correct format.


----------



## Natalie555

corame said:


> Post in the correct format.


I'm sorry. I'm new here. What is the correct format?
Thanks!


----------



## Natalie555

Item is medium rockstud tote. 10x 10 X 5
Number on the inside tag (pictures above) is:
BS-E339BOL3


----------



## corame

Natalie555 said:


> Item is medium rockstud tote. 10x 10 X 5
> Number on the inside tag (pictures above) is:
> BS-E339BOL3



The auction link.
More pictures with the bag(front, back, linning etc). 
Pls add the pictures correctly. 
I am not able to zoom them.


----------



## Natalie555

corame said:


> The auction link.
> More pictures with the bag(front, back, linning etc).
> Pls add the pictures correctly.
> I am not able to zoom them.


Ok hope this works! This is not an auction bag. It was purchased from the seller directly. 

http://s346.photobucket.com/user/Natalie0302/library

Or

iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s346

Thanks again


----------



## Terra Mck

.


----------



## corame

Natalie555 said:


> Ok hope this works! This is not an auction bag. It was purchased from the seller directly.
> 
> http://s346.photobucket.com/user/Natalie0302/library
> 
> Or
> 
> iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s346
> 
> Thanks again



Authentic


----------



## mypisce

Hello,

Can you help me authenticate this Valentino bag?
Thank you so much!

Item Name:Authentic Valentino Rockstud ROLLING Medium Trapeze Tote Fuchsia
Item Number:172260277875
Seller ID:meowybibu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172260277875?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

And the seller also posted pictures in another link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/42499264@N07/albums/72157664322623943


----------



## corame

mypisce said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this Valentino bag?
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name:Authentic Valentino Rockstud ROLLING Medium Trapeze Tote Fuchsia
> Item Number:172260277875
> Seller ID:meowybibu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172260277875?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> And the seller also posted pictures in another link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/42499264@N07/albums/72157664322623943



It looks good. Lets confirm with its code inside the pocket.


----------



## mypisce

corame said:


> It looks good. Lets confirm with its code inside the pocket.


Thank you!!

And I'm trying to get pictures of the code, but the seller hasn't replied me yet.


----------



## Natalie555

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you Corame!


----------



## Camietedie

Hello can you please authenticate this for me? Planning on buying it later today. The owner says she lost the receipt. Here is the link http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=78683013&ref=conversation&fks=78683013

Thank you

Edit: I just realised I posted in wrong forum, sorry bout that. Dont know how to delete post


----------



## eggsbrulee

Hello! 

Item Name: *VALENTINO AUTHENTIC LARGE ROCKSTUD LOCK BAG*

Item Number: 162118869350
Seller ID: supereo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162118869350?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!!


----------



## Terra Mck

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this bag please. Thank you.


----------



## corame

Camietedie said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this for me? Planning on buying it later today. The owner says she lost the receipt. Here is the link http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=78683013&ref=conversation&fks=78683013
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Edit: I just realised I posted in wrong forum, sorry bout that. Dont know how to delete post



It's okay here as well. We both authenticate.
They are authentic.


----------



## corame

eggsbrulee said:


> Hello!
> 
> Item Name: *VALENTINO AUTHENTIC LARGE ROCKSTUD LOCK BAG*
> 
> Item Number: 162118869350
> Seller ID: supereo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162118869350?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!!



Authentic


----------



## fashion_victim9

Dear ladies, please help me to authenticate these shoes. TIA!!

Item Name (if you know it): Valentino Love Latch
Link (if available): N/A, bought in offline resale store.
P.S. I tried to picture their number, but it's really hard to get, at the front part inside the shoe. The number is DJ 9442 39
Photos:


----------



## corame

fashion_victim9 said:


> Dear ladies, please help me to authenticate these shoes. TIA!!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Valentino Love Latch
> Link (if available): N/A, bought in offline resale store.
> P.S. I tried to picture their number, but it's really hard to get, at the front part inside the shoe. The number is DJ 9442 39
> Photos:



Authentic


----------



## fashion_victim9

corame said:


> Authentic


thank you so much


----------



## eggsbrulee

corame said:


> Authentic


----------



## eggsbrulee

corame said:


> Authentic



Sorry I meant to put thank you for your time Corame!!


----------



## mypisce

corame said:


> It looks good. Lets confirm with its code inside the pocket.



Hello corame,

The code tag is here.

Thank you!


----------



## corame

mypisce said:


> Hello corame,
> 
> The code tag is here.
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3406795
> View attachment 3406796



Authentic


----------



## mypisce

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## Camietedie

corame said:


> It's okay here as well. We both authenticate.
> They are authentic.


Thank you very much


----------



## mssmelanie

Hello!  I just bought this Valentino Rockstud tote from Poshmark. I know they authenticate also but wanted to get your thoughts!  I'm really so excited about it! 
https://bnc.lt/m/mUZX3P17Zu
Thank you!


----------



## pinkbunny21

Hi there,

I found this really beautiful Valentino bag online and would like to know if it's authentic. Please, if anyone could give me some opinions i would be really grateful!

Item Name:  *NEW VALENTINO COLORBLOCK PURSE BAG ROCKSTUD MULTICOLOR TOTE TRAPEZE NAPA LEATHER*
Item Number: 331908814890
Seller ID: shopluxuries
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331908814890?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## corame

mssmelanie said:


> Hello!  I just bought this Valentino Rockstud tote from Poshmark. I know they authenticate also but wanted to get your thoughts!  I'm really so excited about it!
> https://bnc.lt/m/mUZX3P17Zu
> Thank you!



I need close up pics with label inside and code.


----------



## corame

pinkbunny21 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I found this really beautiful Valentino bag online and would like to know if it's authentic. Please, if anyone could give me some opinions i would be really grateful!
> 
> Item Name:  *NEW VALENTINO COLORBLOCK PURSE BAG ROCKSTUD MULTICOLOR TOTE TRAPEZE NAPA LEATHER*
> Item Number: 331908814890
> Seller ID: shopluxuries
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331908814890?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Authentic


----------



## mssmelanie

Thank you for looking.  Unfortunately, the Posher says she put the wrong price down and we cancelled the sale


----------



## mssmelanie

corame said:


> I need close up pics with label inside and code.


Hi!  Thank you for looking.  Unfortunately the seller cancelled the sale.  She put the wrong price down   Guess it was too good to be true!


----------



## corame

mssmelanie said:


> Hi!  Thank you for looking.  Unfortunately the seller cancelled the sale.  She put the wrong price down   Guess it was too good to be true!



I'm sorry. Better luck next time.


----------



## sweetkiss

Hello! I just bought this Valentino but wanted to get it authenticated before I paid. 

Item Name: Valentino Va Va Voom
Item Number: 272307669643
Seller ID: 516bargain
Link: Here

Thank you!


----------



## corame

sweetkiss said:


> Hello! I just bought this Valentino but wanted to get it authenticated before I paid.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Va Va Voom
> Item Number: 272307669643
> Seller ID: 516bargain
> Link: Here
> 
> Thank you!



I cant see the website.


----------



## sweetkiss

corame said:


> I cant see the website.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...669643?hash=item3f66cd4a8b:g:EJwAAOSwhOVXfmah
Sorry...I'm still trying to figure out this new layout...hopefuly that works


----------



## corame

sweetkiss said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...669643?hash=item3f66cd4a8b:g:EJwAAOSwhOVXfmah
> Sorry...I'm still trying to figure out this new layout...hopefuly that works



Need to see a close up pic of the label, code inside and a pic of the inside the front hand holder.


----------



## sweetkiss

I tried my best to get a picture of the inside of the handle but that was the best I could do.
Also, I couldn't find an inside code.


----------



## gilly42

Hi - could you very kindly verify if this is a genuine pair of Valentino Rockstuds?
Thank you for your help

Item name Valentino Rockstud Patent Black/black Leather Heeled nude Uk5.5 Eu38.5
Item number ( 172283812726 )
Sellers name jay1849
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...812726?hash=item281cea5b76:g:p4YAAOSwaB5XllDp


----------



## corame

sweetkiss said:


> View attachment 3422931
> 
> View attachment 3422932
> 
> View attachment 3422933
> 
> View attachment 3422934
> 
> 
> I tried my best to get a picture of the inside of the handle but that was the best I could do.
> Also, I couldn't find an inside code.



It should be somewhere inside the pocket. Pls check again


----------



## corame

gilly42 said:


> Hi - could you very kindly verify if this is a genuine pair of Valentino Rockstuds?
> Thank you for your help
> 
> Item name Valentino Rockstud Patent Black/black Leather Heeled nude Uk5.5 Eu38.5
> Item number ( 172283812726 )
> Sellers name jay1849
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...812726?hash=item281cea5b76:g:p4YAAOSwaB5XllDp



Need extra pics of the inside label and close up sole written sole.


----------



## sweetkiss

corame said:


> It should be somewhere inside the pocket. Pls check again


It looks like the code was cut out...


----------



## corame

sweetkiss said:


> It looks like the code was cut out...



Weird..To be honest, the details of the bag look good...however, I dont see a reson WHY to cut the code, therefore I would pass it.


----------



## gilly42

corame said:


> Need extra pics of the inside label and close up sole written sole.


Hi thanks as attached


corame said:


> Need extra pics of the inside label and close up sole written sole.


 Hi thank you so much - as attached - fingers crossed


----------



## corame

gilly42 said:


> View attachment 3425945
> View attachment 3425945
> View attachment 3425946
> 
> Hi thanks as attached
> 
> Hi thank you so much - as attached - fingers crossed



None of your pictures is clear


----------



## Twodogsnacat

Hello! May you please tell me if this vintage bag is authentic, and if it is, any information about it would be so helpful! It's 11.5 tall, 9.5" wide, 5.5" deep. Thank you!


----------



## gilly42

corame said:


> None of your pictures is clear


Sorry hope these are better and thank you again


----------



## corame

Twodogsnacat said:


> Hello! May you please tell me if this vintage bag is authentic, and if it is, any information about it would be so helpful! It's 11.5 tall, 9.5" wide, 5.5" deep. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3429407
> View attachment 3429406
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429403
> 
> View attachment 3429405
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429408



It looks off to me, to be honest. The details alr the difference


----------



## corame

gilly42 said:


> Sorry hope these are better and thank you again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430172
> View attachment 3430172



Pls incude the label picture inside the shoe, code(if any - inside the shoe).


----------



## gilly42

corame said:


> Pls incude the label picture inside the shoe, code(if any - inside the shoe).


Thanks there is no code number I can see


----------



## Twodogsnacat

corame said:


> It looks off to me, to be honest. The details alr the difference



Hi Corame, if you don't mind, will you please explain further about the details? I have just been so curious about this bag for so long! All I know about it is that it's quite old. Thank you so much for your time and for sharing your expertise!


----------



## corame

gilly42 said:


> Thanks there is no code number I can see
> View attachment 3430314



Fake


----------



## corame

Twodogsnacat said:


> Hi Corame, if you don't mind, will you please explain further about the details? I have just been so curious about this bag for so long! All I know about it is that it's quite old. Thank you so much for your time and for sharing your expertise!



We dont give hints here. I am sorry.
So many fake sellers are on this page.


----------



## mssmelanie

corame said:


> I'm sorry. Better luck next time.



 Corame, I was able to get the Valentino Rockstud tote from Poshmark and their Poshmark concierge service verified it's authentic!  Can you check it out as well?  I only have a pair of Valentino Rockstud sandals to compare it to, but the leather is so soft and the studs are spiky.  My studs on my sandals seem taller than the ones in the bag. Thank you for your time. I really appreciate it. Back a few years ago, I used to chime in authenticity threads for GUCCI so I completely appreciate what you do!


----------



## Twodogsnacat

corame said:


> We dont give hints here. I am sorry.
> So many fake sellers are on this page.


Sorry -I'm a newbie, but I think I understand that. I suppose it's not that important to know more about this bag... I was just curious about it since I've been trying to find out about it for so long. So, since it's not the rare and valuable, limited edition, vintage Valentino bag I wish it was, and instead it's apparently a rare, limited edition, vintage fake-wannabe-a-Valentino, is it safe to say I can use it for hauling rocks? It's surprising they'd create a fake that's not a copy of a popular, more attractive model from that era. Again, thank you for your help!!


----------



## corame

mssmelanie said:


> Corame, I was able to get the Valentino Rockstud tote from Poshmark and their Poshmark concierge service verified it's authentic!  Can you check it out as well?  I only have a pair of Valentino Rockstud sandals to compare it to, but the leather is so soft and the studs are spiky.  My studs on my sandals seem taller than the ones in the bag. Thank you for your time. I really appreciate it. Back a few years ago, I used to chime in authenticity threads for GUCCI so I completely appreciate what you do!
> 
> View attachment 3431482
> View attachment 3431483
> View attachment 3431484



Could you pls make a picture at the studs in day light close to a row in one of the sides and also from far at the entire bag..but somewhere at a window with light on it.


----------



## corame

Twodogsnacat said:


> Sorry -I'm a newbie, but I think I understand that. I suppose it's not that important to know more about this bag... I was just curious about it since I've been trying to find out about it for so long. So, since it's not the rare and valuable, limited edition, vintage Valentino bag I wish it was, and instead it's apparently a rare, limited edition, vintage fake-wannabe-a-Valentino, is it safe to say I can use it for hauling rocks? It's surprising they'd create a fake that's not a copy of a popular, more attractive model from that era. Again, thank you for your help!!



) you can do what you want with it.
Fakes exist since forever...even old or new model. I am sorry.


----------



## mssmelanie

corame said:


> Could you pls make a picture at the studs in day light close to a row in one of the sides and also from far at the entire bag..but somewhere at a window with light on it.



Corame - Does this help?  Thank you again!


----------



## lingtsui

Hi there, would someone please help me authenticate this bag?
I have been saving up for a nice Valentino rockstud medium tote but I am not very familiar with Valentino rockstud bags. It is confusing to me why the exterior label is usually stamped in gold or silver color in some bags but I have also seen some with a metal frame around and some stamped on a piece of leather stitched to the bag. Is this a sign that it is fake?

Item name: Authentic Medium Valentino Rockstud Trapeze Tote in Black
Item number: 122059706190
Seller ID: katvinhais
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/122059706190?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance!


----------



## corame

mssmelanie said:


> Corame - Does this help?  Thank you again!
> 
> View attachment 3432986
> View attachment 3432987



Authentic


----------



## mssmelanie

corame said:


> Authentic


Corame ~ Yes!  Thank you so much.  I also was emptying out the dustbag and I felt something in between the lining.  It was the Original Price Tag with a Nordstrom's sticker on it.  So between Posh Concierge, you and that tag, my mind is at ease!  I never bought anything that expensive 2nd hand so I was very nervous.  Now I can finally post about it!


----------



## santalie

Hi
Can you please help authenticate this bag? I compared it to my small rockstud noir bag and it does look very similar, has the details (like the batman logo on the other side of the valentino tag (both on the dustbag and inside the bag itself).. but it came with piece of spare leather (do they do this??) , the Valentino stamping on the leather tag seems off and the hardware has imperfections (maybe horrible storing? it came really dirty) so i cannot make my mind about it.. though its written on the care cards (that are identical to the ones i got with noir from Harrods) that this is handmade and minor imperfections are to be expected, so maybe thats it?
Please help.
(the shoulder chain is inside the bag, not sure why I didnt take it out for pictures..)
Linda


----------



## corame

santalie said:


> Hi
> Can you please help authenticate this bag? I compared it to my small rockstud noir bag and it does look very similar, has the details (like the batman logo on the other side of the valentino tag (both on the dustbag and inside the bag itself).. but it came with piece of spare leather (do they do this??) , the Valentino stamping on the leather tag seems off and the hardware has imperfections (maybe horrible storing? it came really dirty) so i cannot make my mind about it.. though its written on the care cards (that are identical to the ones i got with noir from Harrods) that this is handmade and minor imperfections are to be expected, so maybe thats it?
> Please help.
> (the shoulder chain is inside the bag, not sure why I didnt take it out for pictures..)
> Linda



It looks off. Pls post more pictures with the chain, the inside label close FRONT picture and also with the inside linning(if you can).


----------



## corame

Also, include the auction link


----------



## santalie

corame said:


> It looks off. Pls post more pictures with the chain, the inside label close FRONT picture and also with the inside linning(if you can).


hope this helps.


----------



## santalie

corame said:


> Also, include the auction link


Sorry, do not have an auction link..


----------



## corame

santalie said:


> hope this helps.



Fake


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Hi,
I purchased two pairs of Valentino Rockstud shoes from Neiman Marcus Last Call. I have never purchased any rockstud shoes before. Would you mind helping me authenticate these? Thank you so much!


----------



## Victoria Zhu

This is the second pair. Thank you in advance for taking the time to look at it.


----------



## Rebecca W

Hi Corame,
I bought this VALENTINO GARAVANI Ladies BLACK PATENT LEATHER BAG on eBay. Can you authenticate it please?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142074694749?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

Thank you! Let me know if you need any pictures.


----------



## corame

Victoria Zhu said:


> This is the second pair. Thank you in advance for taking the time to look at it.



Both authentic


----------



## corame

Rebecca W said:


> Hi Corame,
> I bought this VALENTINO GARAVANI Ladies BLACK PATENT LEATHER BAG on eBay. Can you authenticate it please?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/142074694749?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you! Let me know if you need any pictures.



Authentic


----------



## Rebecca W

Thank you so much Corame!


----------



## dancemum

Can anyone helps me to make sure if its real? thank you very much


----------



## corame

dancemum said:


> Can anyone helps me to make sure if its real? thank you very much



Need to see pics of inside label (front complete view) + code inside the pocket.


----------



## Stormy C

Good day all!
This is my first time buying a Valentino so I would love it to have your blessing(s)!
At the moment I can't request more pictures than are available, but the seller returns home in a few days so I could request them then should I need to. I'm hoping you might be able to authenticate without. *Fingers crossed* Anyway, on with the important stuff:

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Bag
Item Number: 112078367271
Seller ID: sonimulhal_6
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112078367271?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I would really appreciate your thoughts on this, I have bought it but not yet paid for it so I would like to have an expert opinion before I finalise the transaction! Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## corame

miumiuiloveyou said:


> Good day all!
> This is my first time buying a Valentino so I would love it to have your blessing(s)!
> At the moment I can't request more pictures than are available, but the seller returns home in a few days so I could request them then should I need to. I'm hoping you might be able to authenticate without. *Fingers crossed* Anyway, on with the important stuff:
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Bag
> Item Number: 112078367271
> Seller ID: sonimulhal_6
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112078367271?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I would really appreciate your thoughts on this, I have bought it but not yet paid for it so I would like to have an expert opinion before I finalise the transaction! Thank you so much in advance!


Authentic


----------



## Vling13

Hello authenticators! I am seeking your help to authenticate this bag I recently purchased through Poshmark; many thanks in advance!!!

Also just FYI, this red tag came with the bag  (found inside inner pocket) but not sure if it proves anything, picture below! 

Item name: Valentino Rockstud tote bag

Pictures attached:


----------



## Stormy C

corame said:


> Authentic



Oh that is so wonderful! Thank you SO much! What great work you lovely people do. I really appreciate it! xx


----------



## corame

Vling13 said:


> Hello authenticators! I am seeking your help to authenticate this bag I recently purchased through Poshmark; many thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Also just FYI, this red tag came with the bag  (found inside inner pocket) but not sure if it proves anything, picture below!
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud tote bag
> 
> Pictures attached:
> View attachment 3442143
> View attachment 3442144
> View attachment 3442145
> View attachment 3442146
> View attachment 3442147
> View attachment 3442148
> View attachment 3442150
> View attachment 3442151
> View attachment 3442152
> View attachment 3442153



Authentic


----------



## corame

miumiuiloveyou said:


> Oh that is so wonderful! Thank you SO much! What great work you lovely people do. I really appreciate it! xx



Thank you [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Vling13

corame said:


> Authentic


THANK YOU so much!!! Thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## corame

Vling13 said:


> THANK YOU so much!!! Thank you thank you!!!!



[emoji847]


----------



## MissAdhd

Item: Valentino patent black rockstuds 65mm
Sorry I know that an active listing is preferred but these were bought on a whim (silly me), but comparing them to my legitimate pair, the fabric label's text placement on the in sole of the shoe looks a bit off, which is really odd to me. Also the white dustbag is a bit alarming along with the little red envelopes that look different to both my older rockstuds and the heel on the pair in question is slightly higher than my old blue pair (albeit the same height). I cannot upload all the photos on this post so please excuse me uploading a couple more on the next post.


----------



## MissAdhd

As you can see the text placement is slightly different, and the heel is slightly taller than my older rockstuds. Also the heel tip looks bigger? 
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## ja24

Hi,

This is my first time to buy Valentino bag, can someone help to check this bag is authentic or not? I found that the serial no tag inside this bag is not in a leather tag. Thanks a lot ^^


----------



## Victoria Zhu

corame said:


> Both authentic


Great. Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

MissAdhd said:


> As you can see the text placement is slightly different, and the heel is slightly taller than my older rockstuds. Also the heel tip looks bigger?
> Thanks so much for your help!



Authentic pair 
You are too worried, differences may occur. I think it writtes in their care book as well.


----------



## corame

ja24 said:


> View attachment 3444373
> View attachment 3444374
> View attachment 3444373
> View attachment 3444373
> View attachment 3444374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time to buy Valentino bag, can someone help to check this bag is authentic or not? I found that the serial no tag inside this bag is not in a leather tag. Thanks a lot ^^



Fake.

The leather tag has been replaced with new tag  end of 2014.


----------



## corame

ja24 said:


> View attachment 3444373
> View attachment 3444374
> View attachment 3444373
> View attachment 3444373
> View attachment 3444374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time to buy Valentino bag, can someone help to check this bag is authentic or not? I found that the serial no tag inside this bag is not in a leather tag. Thanks a lot ^^



Next time attach the auction link.


----------



## ja24

corame said:


> Next time attach the auction link.


Thanks Corame, I must return to the boutique


----------



## MissAdhd

Hi corame, thanks so much for taking the time to reply me! I just got even more worried after I posted because I saw you deemed a pair of shoes fake a couple pages back and I bought from that seller! 
Edited::
To your experience, you think the text on the fabric having less blank space on the top is fine? I just compared it to my other two pairs and it looks like there's a lot less blank space on this pair..I just thought a designer brand like Valentino would be more consistent :/
What about the dust bag? A white dust bag with a red tag? Should I be worried?
I swear this is the last time I am buying designer heels on eBay !!!


corame said:


> Authentic pair
> You are too worried, differences may occur. I think it writtes in their care book as well.


----------



## corame

Ok, I see. 
The dust bags is different due to the fact that it matters where these were purchased. Europe, Asia, Usa, UAE....Also, maybe the seller has it from another different pair? Pls ask. Yes, normally should be red but at wedding shoes they give white, for noir collection black, for special edition they give green or white or pink... etc...
Also, those small differences are perfectlly normal. Like the heels, it depends where they were made and what year...Also, the studs can be lighter or darker...
Now, you can feel the leather, see the sole (is it leather?) You have 2 pairs in your hands(one online and one from shop). Is the patent different? Is the sole different? 
You understand my point? See the real differences(if they are)., not the small ones. And in the end, if you still feel unsafe, then just return them(its your right!).


----------



## rdgldy

corame said:


> Ok, I see.
> The dust bags is different due to the fact that it matters where these were purchased. Europe, Asia, Usa, UAE....Also, maybe the seller has it from another different pair? Pls ask. Yes, normally should be red but at wedding shoes they give white, for noir collection black, for special edition they give green or white or pink... etc...
> Also, those small differences are perfectlly normal. Like the heels, it depends where they were made and what year...Also, the studs can be lighter or darker...
> Now, you can feel the leather, see the sole (is it leather?) You have 2 pairs in your hands(one online and one from shop). Is the patent different? Is the sole different?
> You understand my point? See the real differences(if they are)., not the small ones. And in the end, if you still feel unsafe, then just return them(its your right!).


I've basically said the same to OP in the shoe thread. Glad we're in agreement.


----------



## corame

[emoji847]


----------



## ktien755

Hello Authenticators.  Just receive my new Valentino Medium Rockstud Tote today that I purchased online and wanted help to authenticate. I'm so excited.....it looks authentic to me. Many thanks in advance!!

http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k_tien/library/Valentino Rockstud Tote


----------



## corame

ktien755 said:


> Hello Authenticators.  Just receive my new Valentino Medium Rockstud Tote today that I purchased online and wanted help to authenticate. I'm so excited.....it looks authentic to me. Many thanks in advance!!
> 
> http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k_tien/library/Valentino Rockstud Tote



Pls post this in the correct format.


----------



## ktien755

corame said:


> Pls post this in the correct format.



Hi corame. I thought I replied but I don't see my reply posted. Anyway, thank you so much for your reply. I am sorry I didn't post in the correct format. Is this the correct format? Please let me know if it's not. Thanks again!

http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...ckstud Tote/IMG_0077_zpsz2pdzswg.jpg.html?o=2
http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...kstud Tote/IMG_0087_zpsjxbnl1rw.jpg.html?o=12
http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...stud Tote/IMG_0081 1_zpsylrfqxpx.jpg.html?o=4
http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...stud Tote/IMG_0083 1_zpsiajh70sd.jpg.html?o=8
http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...stud Tote/IMG_0084 1_zps6xknxknj.jpg.html?o=6http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...kstud Tote/IMG_0090_zpsaplvl03s.jpg.html?o=15
http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...kstud Tote/IMG_0089_zps2dw9bf9y.jpg.html?o=14
http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...kstud Tote/IMG_0093_zpse7nzuwjq.jpg.html?o=19
http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...kstud Tote/IMG_0096_zpsimj9lfmz.jpg.html?o=17
http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...kstud Tote/IMG_0091_zpsw7vc5rqv.jpg.html?o=20
http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...kstud Tote/IMG_0097_zpsxhydf6bu.jpg.html?o=16


----------



## corame

ktien755 said:


> Hi corame. I thought I replied but I don't see my reply posted. Anyway, thank you so much for your reply. I am sorry I didn't post in the correct format. Is this the correct format? Please let me know if it's not. Thanks again!
> 
> http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...ckstud Tote/IMG_0077_zpsz2pdzswg.jpg.html?o=2
> http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...kstud Tote/IMG_0087_zpsjxbnl1rw.jpg.html?o=12
> http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...stud Tote/IMG_0081 1_zpsylrfqxpx.jpg.html?o=4
> http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...stud Tote/IMG_0083 1_zpsiajh70sd.jpg.html?o=8
> http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...stud Tote/IMG_0084 1_zps6xknxknj.jpg.html?o=6http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...kstud Tote/IMG_0090_zpsaplvl03s.jpg.html?o=15
> http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...kstud Tote/IMG_0089_zps2dw9bf9y.jpg.html?o=14
> http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...kstud Tote/IMG_0093_zpse7nzuwjq.jpg.html?o=19
> http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...kstud Tote/IMG_0096_zpsimj9lfmz.jpg.html?o=17
> http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...kstud Tote/IMG_0091_zpsw7vc5rqv.jpg.html?o=20
> http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/k...kstud Tote/IMG_0097_zpsxhydf6bu.jpg.html?o=16



Actually it is not. Pls read first page.


----------



## santalie

Hi
can you please help me authenticate this Valentino Lock Glam
Item Name: Valentino Black Lock Glam
Item Number: 172319521971
Seller ID: donajito69
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172319521971?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

here are some more pictures


----------



## santalie

santalie said:


> Hi
> can you please help me authenticate this Valentino Lock Glam
> Item Name: Valentino Black Lock Glam
> Item Number: 172319521971
> Seller ID: donajito69
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172319521971?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> here are some more pictures
> View attachment 3454277
> View attachment 3454278
> View attachment 3454279
> View attachment 3454280
> View attachment 3454281
> View attachment 3454283


----------



## corame

santalie said:


> Hi
> can you please help me authenticate this Valentino Lock Glam
> Item Name: Valentino Black Lock Glam
> Item Number: 172319521971
> Seller ID: donajito69
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172319521971?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> here are some more pictures
> View attachment 3454277
> View attachment 3454278
> View attachment 3454279
> View attachment 3454280
> View attachment 3454281
> View attachment 3454283



Authentic.
Great piece [emoji173]️


----------



## santalie

corame said:


> Authentic.
> Great piece [emoji173]️


oh! I was actually just about to return it as the Valentino logo is different than on my other Valentino bag and the serial number looks really strange with those smaller/bigger/uneven letters and numbers..


----------



## manar24

Hello everyone I'm new here and not sure how to post yet so bear with me lol. I recently bought this Valentino shirt, but now I don't know if it's authentic. I bought it on tradesy, 

Brand:Valentino 
Style # : 4CC90270-VM0033 (looked up didn't find anything) 
Color: 517 

There's no name for it on the label but it says Valentino Roma on label and I've never heard of that. Is it like a cheaper division of Valentino? It looks brand new still had tags attached, but there's also s label that says the outnet.com with a diff price on it..


----------



## manar24

Here's another pic of the label


----------



## corame

santalie said:


> oh! I was actually just about to return it as the Valentino logo is different than on my other Valentino bag and the serial number looks really strange with those smaller/bigger/uneven letters and numbers..



It is authentic 100%.
Enjoy !


----------



## corame

manar24 said:


> Here's another pic of the label
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456143



Authentic


----------



## eggsbrulee

Hello! Please help me authenticated this Valentino pink Rockstud Flats
Thanks in advance 

Item Name: Valentino pink Rockstud Flats


----------



## corame

eggsbrulee said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticated this Valentino pink Rockstud Flats
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: Valentino pink Rockstud Flats
> View attachment 3460322
> View attachment 3460322
> View attachment 3460323
> View attachment 3460324
> View attachment 3460325
> View attachment 3460326
> View attachment 3460327
> View attachment 3460328
> View attachment 3460329
> View attachment 3460330
> View attachment 3460331



Authentic. Next time use the correct format.


----------



## Doge1023

Hey! I was wondering if someone could help me with this one. I purchased it but have yet to pay. Thanks in advance!

Item name: Valentino bag rockstud rockstuds
Item number: 172331367053
Seller ID: anastasik.201
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172331367053?_mwBanner=1


----------



## corame

Doge1023 said:


> Hey! I was wondering if someone could help me with this one. I purchased it but have yet to pay. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Valentino bag rockstud rockstuds
> Item number: 172331367053
> Seller ID: anastasik.201
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172331367053?_mwBanner=1



 can I see a close up fromt look at the label inside ?


----------



## corame

Doge1023 said:


> Hey! I was wondering if someone could help me with this one. I purchased it but have yet to pay. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Valentino bag rockstud rockstuds
> Item number: 172331367053
> Seller ID: anastasik.201
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172331367053?_mwBanner=1



I saw now the picture with the code detail.
It is fake.


----------



## Doge1023

corame said:


> I saw now the picture with the code detail.
> It is fake.


Okay, thank you so much! The work you do here is amazing.


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Valentino experts!  I hope you can assist me with this bag.  I love the blue stones but am not familiar with what to look for when it comes to the rockstud bags.  Any thoughts and suggestions are appreciated.  Thank you for your time! 
Item Name:  Valentino Rockstud small tote drummed leather
Item Number:  232092761466
Seller ID:  fashionshophop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232092761466?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Hello Valentino experts!  I hope you can assist me with this bag.  I love the blue stones but am not familiar with what to look for when it comes to the rockstud bags.  Any thoughts and suggestions are appreciated.  Thank you for your time!
> Item Name:  Valentino Rockstud small tote drummed leather
> Item Number:  232092761466
> Seller ID:  fashionshophop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232092761466?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic.
The blue stones need to have those small brown lines that goes with the bag color.
The rest of the metals need to look "vintage".
This is regarding stones/studs.


----------



## Xanthe30

Hi,
This is my first time posting on this site and a new comer to Valentinos (I am normally a Louboutin girl). Could someone please help me authenticate these:
Item name: Valentino Rockstud Purple Flats
Item Number: 122146948854
Seller ID: rachelhdhshop
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/122146948854?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

Xanthe30 said:


> Hi,
> This is my first time posting on this site and a new comer to Valentinos (I am normally a Louboutin girl). Could someone please help me authenticate these:
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Purple Flats
> Item Number: 122146948854
> Seller ID: rachelhdhshop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/122146948854?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you so much!



Fake


----------



## Sataporn

Hello, I would like to disturb your experience.
Help Review
This is a product that REAL or FAKE

I wonder what kind of label is genuine. Leather or Plastic and i understand Leather is replace since 2014
The other components such as very genuine.

Item Name: valentino rockstud small double handle bag
Website : Thailand Web> http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3653057


----------



## corame

Sataporn said:


> Hello, I would like to disturb your experience.
> Help Review
> This is a product that REAL or FAKE
> 
> I wonder what kind of label is genuine. Leather or Plastic and i understand Leather is replace since 2014
> The other components such as very genuine.
> 
> Item Name: valentino rockstud small double handle bag
> Website : Thailand Web> http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3653057



Authentic


----------



## Sataporn

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you for review
and
Highly disturbing knowledge
Why did I TAG SN in Zip to be plastic.
And where the arbitration is genuine it.


----------



## corame

Sataporn said:


> Thank you for review
> and
> Highly disturbing knowledge
> Why did I TAG SN in Zip to be plastic.
> And where the arbitration is genuine it.



I dont understand your questions, pls be more specific.


----------



## MMerriboo

Hi 

Please could you authenticate thus bag? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Garavani-Leather-Camel-Bag-/311702197523


----------



## toohaute2handle

Hi guys!  Pls. Help me out with this purchase:


Name: Valentino Rockstud Pony hair t-strap pumps in pink leopard size 37

Item number: 272359760060

Seller Id: peach.fuzz

Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Roc...760060?hash=item3f69e820bc:g:2zYAAOSwFe5Xxxny


Many thanks!


----------



## Sataporn

corame said:


> I dont understand your questions, pls be more specific.



Help explain why my label to be plastic.    And observation point is Authentic


----------



## corame

MMerriboo said:


> Hi
> 
> Please could you authenticate thus bag?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Garavani-Leather-Camel-Bag-/311702197523



Authentic


----------



## corame

toohaute2handle said:


> Hi guys!  Pls. Help me out with this purchase:
> 
> 
> Name: Valentino Rockstud Pony hair t-strap pumps in pink leopard size 37
> 
> Item number: 272359760060
> 
> Seller Id: peach.fuzz
> 
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Roc...760060?hash=item3f69e820bc:g:2zYAAOSwFe5Xxxny
> 
> 
> Many thanks!



Need to see a close up picture of the labels inside the shoes.


----------



## corame

Sataporn said:


> Help explain why my label to be plastic.    And observation point is Authentic



The code have changed a few years back.
There are no leather tabs anymore, there are plastic.
Your bag is authentic.


----------



## chausseau

Hi experts!
Please help me with this bag! Does it appear authentic to you?
I´ll already asked the seller for additional pictures, hope he will send them soon!
Thank you so much!
Item Name: *Valentino Garavani Rockstud *
Item Number: 222268749892
Seller ID:  designerlove24
Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/222268749892?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

chausseau said:


> Hi experts!
> Please help me with this bag! Does it appear authentic to you?
> I´ll already asked the seller for additional pictures, hope he will send them soon!
> Thank you so much!
> Item Name: *Valentino Garavani Rockstud *
> Item Number: 222268749892
> Seller ID:  designerlove24
> Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/222268749892?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It looks good. Need to see the code inside and front label close up picture to confirm.


----------



## chausseau

corame said:


> It looks good. Need to see the code inside and front label close up picture to confirm.


Thank you so much corame for your reply!
The seller posted some additional pictures- i would love to hear your opinion again! Thank you for your time!


----------



## luvmydogz83

Is this real or fake? and if its real what decade is it. Thank you


----------



## Bongdl

Hello valentino experts! I cme across this nice valentino bag. Id like to seek help if this is authentic before buying this item. Thank you. 
Item: valentino rockstud bag ( i think this is watercolor leather tote upon checking through the net)
Seller: yzabelleanco
Link: https://carousell.com/p/70521455
Thank you so much in advance


----------



## corame

luvmydogz83 said:


> Is this real or fake? and if its real what decade is it. Thank you



Super fake


----------



## corame

Bongdl said:


> Hello valentino experts! I cme across this nice valentino bag. Id like to seek help if this is authentic before buying this item. Thank you.
> Item: valentino rockstud bag ( i think this is watercolor leather tote upon checking through the net)
> Seller: yzabelleanco
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/70521455
> Thank you so much in advance



Fake


----------



## Bongdl

corame said:


> Fake





corame said:


> Fake


Hello @corame i really appreciate your reply. Thank you so much for saving me. Good day ahead


----------



## luvmydogz83

corame said:


> Super fake


Can you tell me what the signs are so I can use those for future. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## corame

luvmydogz83 said:


> Can you tell me what the signs are so I can use those for future. Thank you so much for your help



I dont give hints here.
Most of those sellers are between us.


----------



## luvmydogz83

corame said:


> I dont give hints here.
> Most of those sellers are between us.


Understandable and Thank you again.


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, could you please help me to authenticate them, thanks in advance!
Item:Valentino Garavani Style chain cross body bag
Item number:322283936772
Seller:sascha_jo*
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322283936772?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item:Valentino Garavani style Rockstud Pink Micro Mini Lock Me Bag
Item number: 252575661090
Seller:tintan_7
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252575661090?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

kwlovegh said:


> Hi, could you please help me to authenticate them, thanks in advance!
> Item:Valentino Garavani Style chain cross body bag
> Item number:322283936772
> Seller:sascha_jo*
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322283936772?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item:Valentino Garavani style Rockstud Pink Micro Mini Lock Me Bag
> Item number: 252575661090
> Seller:tintan_7
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252575661090?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Both Fake


----------



## Corrinepuai

Hi, 

I am also in need of help here to authenticate this vintage Valentino bag. Thank you for your kind attention on this.

Link :
https://carousell.com/p/69594335/

Seller has been kind to follow up with me even after we smoothly transacted. I read some blog and articles and got worried. Appreciate any reply


----------



## corame

Corrinepuai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in need of help here to authenticate this vintage Valentino bag. Thank you for your kind attention on this.
> 
> Link :
> https://carousell.com/p/69594335/
> 
> Seller has been kind to follow up with me even after we smoothly transacted. I read some blog and articles and got worried. Appreciate any reply



I cannot authenticate with 4 pictures.


----------



## Corrinepuai

corame said:


> I cannot authenticate with 4 pictures.


Let me take more close up for u. So sorry.


----------



## corame

Corrinepuai said:


> View attachment 3490801
> View attachment 3490802
> View attachment 3490803
> View attachment 3490804
> View attachment 3490805
> 
> Let me take more close up for u. So sorry.



Authentic


----------



## Sally1080

Hello Corame, would love it if you can check this Valentino glam lock. I really appreciate all that you do!
eBay
Item # 232111205070
Seller: loriflee2012 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272388035661?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

Sally1080 said:


> Hello Corame, would love it if you can check this Valentino glam lock. I really appreciate all that you do!
> eBay
> Item # 232111205070
> Seller: loriflee2012
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272388035661?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



First of all, this is a VALENTINO thread.
Second, this bag has been already authenticated in Chloe thread,  pls check carefully.


----------



## Sally1080

She also sent me these pictures:


----------



## Sally1080

I'm so sorry! I sent the wrong link!


----------



## Sally1080

You did authenticate a Chloe for me, I needed you to check this Valentino. Thank you!
eBay
Item # 232111205070
Seller: loriflee2012
http://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-r...c2d8c6b&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=232111205070


----------



## corame

Sally1080 said:


> You did authenticate a Chloe for me, I needed you to check this Valentino. Thank you!
> eBay
> Item # 232111205070
> Seller: loriflee2012
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-r...c2d8c6b&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=232111205070



This is authentic


----------



## Sally1080

corame said:


> This is authentic


Thank you so so very much Corame!!
In your opinion, does it look like the poudre/powder color or the beige color? The seller doesn't know and has it listed as tan. She doesn't have any proof of purchase, authenticity card or dust bag. I have rockstud heels in the poudre color that I am trying to match.


----------



## corame

Sally1080 said:


> Thank you so so very much Corame!!
> In your opinion, does it look like the poudre/powder color or the beige color? The seller doesn't know and has it listed as tan. She doesn't have any proof of purchase, authenticity card or dust bag. I have rockstud heels in the poudre color that I am trying to match.



Poudre you mean dust pink or..?
This looks like the light light beige...that goes into light light grey, if you know what I mean.


----------



## santalie

Hi
Can you please help me authenticate this Valentino bag. Thank you in advance!

Item name: Valentino Lock Medium Bag
Item number: 182302885709
Seller ID: voguebaby
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182302885709

Here are some additional pictures:


----------



## corame

santalie said:


> Hi
> Can you please help me authenticate this Valentino bag. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Valentino Lock Medium Bag
> Item number: 182302885709
> Seller ID: voguebaby
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182302885709
> 
> Here are some additional pictures:
> View attachment 3495358
> View attachment 3495359
> View attachment 3495360
> View attachment 3495361
> View attachment 3495362
> View attachment 3495363
> View attachment 3495364



Fake.
Next time use the correct format or I'll not authenticate anymore.


----------



## santalie

corame said:


> Fake.
> Next time use the correct format or I'll not authenticate anymore.



Hi, Im not sure what did I wrong in the format? Copied the first page instructions and filled them in??


----------



## santalie

Can you please help me authenticate this too?

Item name: Ladies Valentino bag stud bag black
Item number: 262653020974
Seller ID: cheap-as-chips16

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262653020974


----------



## santalie

Here are more pictures


----------



## corame

santalie said:


> View attachment 3495435
> View attachment 3495434
> View attachment 3495433
> View attachment 3495432
> View attachment 3495431
> View attachment 3495430
> View attachment 3495429
> View attachment 3495428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are more pictures



Fake


----------



## bwongman

Hi, 
Wondering if someone can authenticate this bag. 

Item Name: Valentino Chain Cross Body Bag
Link: No Link
Photos:


----------



## Diana_D

Hi Valentino experts!  
I found a pair of t-straps and I would really appreciate your help to know if they are authentic or not:
Item: Patent-leather and velvet T-bar pumps
Nordstrom Item Number: 74322


----------



## corame

bwongman said:


> Hi,
> Wondering if someone can authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Chain Cross Body Bag
> Link: No Link
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496251
> View attachment 3496252
> View attachment 3496259
> View attachment 3496253
> View attachment 3496254
> View attachment 3496255
> View attachment 3496256
> View attachment 3496257
> View attachment 3496258



I'm not authenticating without a valid link!!!


----------



## corame

Diana_D said:


> Hi Valentino experts!
> I found a pair of t-straps and I would really appreciate your help to know if they are authentic or not:
> Item: Patent-leather and velvet T-bar pumps
> Nordstrom Item Number: 74322
> View attachment 3496313
> View attachment 3496314
> View attachment 3496308
> View attachment 3496312
> View attachment 3496309
> View attachment 3496311



Authentic pair


----------



## MMerriboo

Hi, please could you authenticate this for me? Thanks 

Item name; Valentino rock stud tote
Seller Id; katv80
Item no; 152268949311
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/valentino-rockstud-large-tote-bag-/152268949311


----------



## corame

MMerriboo said:


> Hi, please could you authenticate this for me? Thanks
> 
> Item name; Valentino rock stud tote
> Seller Id; katv80
> Item no; 152268949311
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/valentino-rockstud-large-tote-bag-/152268949311



...I woukd like to see a clear complete photo of the code inside + a clear front photo of the label inside.


----------



## Xsenia700

Hello Valentino experts, pls help me. This bag is authentic ? Thanks


----------



## MMerriboo

corame said:


> ...I woukd like to see a clear complete photo of the code inside + a clear front photo of the label inside.


----------



## corame

Xsenia700 said:


> Hello Valentino experts, pls help me. This bag is authentic ? Thanks



You need to follow with the format of this thread, pls.


----------



## corame

I'm sorry but yourpictures are bad quality and I can't zoom them to see either the code or details.


----------



## borisbcx

Can anyone help with this Valentino bag? Thanks!
Item Name: Mini Chain Strap Mandarin Yellow Cross Body Bag
Item Number: KWS2B0864VIT S98
Seller ID: Espressamoda
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-mandarin-yellow-19663991/?tref=closet


----------



## corame

borisbcx said:


> Can anyone help with this Valentino bag? Thanks!
> Item Name: Mini Chain Strap Mandarin Yellow Cross Body Bag
> Item Number: KWS2B0864VIT S98
> Seller ID: Espressamoda
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-mandarin-yellow-19663991/?tref=closet



I cant see the auction. The link dosent work


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi,corame, cold you please help me to authenticate it, thank you!
Item:VALENTINO "ROCKSTUD"GARAVANI FANTACTIC MULTICOLOURED BACKPACK
Item number:182336611970
Seller:tatanachos
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182336611970?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

kwlovegh said:


> Hi,corame, cold you please help me to authenticate it, thank you!
> Item:VALENTINO "ROCKSTUD"GARAVANI FANTACTIC MULTICOLOURED BACKPACK
> Item number:182336611970
> Seller:tatanachos
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182336611970?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Faks


----------



## Melanie Lardizabal

Hello there,

This is my first time buying a Valentino and I'' not quite sure if I bought an authentic one because I didn't buy it from the shops. Please authenticate this for me. Thanks heaps!

item name: valentino garavani rockstud bag


----------



## Melanie Lardizabal

Melanie Lardizabal said:


> Hello there,
> 
> This is my first time buying a Valentino and I'' not quite sure if I bought an authentic one because I didn't buy it from the shops. Please authenticate this for me. Thanks heaps!
> 
> item name: valentino garavani rockstud bag



I think I should revise the format:
Item name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Sling Bag? (Thats the name from where I got it)
Link: exact product link already down, but i got it from Reebonz.com
And then attached photos as above.
Thank you.


----------



## corame

Melanie Lardizabal said:


> Hello there,
> 
> This is my first time buying a Valentino and I'' not quite sure if I bought an authentic one because I didn't buy it from the shops. Please authenticate this for me. Thanks heaps!
> 
> item name: valentino garavani rockstud bag



Authentic


----------



## NlovewithLuxe

Hi! Could anyone help with authenticating this Valentino bag? In hindsight I realized I need it authenticated lol. Thanks in advance!
Item Name: Valentino handbag rockstud Cross body bag
Item Number: 172392392371
Seller ID: cindylee0629
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-handbag-Rockstud-Cross-Body-Bag-/172392392371


----------



## corame

NlovewithLuxe said:


> Hi! Could anyone help with authenticating this Valentino bag? In hindsight I realized I need it authenticated lol. Thanks in advance!
> Item Name: Valentino handbag rockstud Cross body bag
> Item Number: 172392392371
> Seller ID: cindylee0629
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-handbag-Rockstud-Cross-Body-Bag-/172392392371



I would like to see a pic of the code inside the pocket + a clear front picture of the label inside.


----------



## mochigirl

Hi, I won the auction for this Valentino Lock Bag today and realize I should have gotten it authenticated beforehand.  However, could someone please authenticate for me now?  Thank you so much in advance!

Item Name:  Valentino Rockstud Flap Bag !!!
Item Number:  322326117627
Seller ID:  kouturekisses
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...dhFaiuHG8XAy%2F3vOLT0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Jle00

Hi I just received these in the mail from a consignment shop in Hoboken NJ. They were 475 USD. Which is aboit 600 ish in Canadian dollars. If that's what i paid for fakes. Im gonna be really really sad.


----------



## Jle00

Jle00 said:


> Hi I just received these in the mail from a consignment shop in Hoboken NJ. They were 475 USD. Which is aboit 600 ish in Canadian dollars. If that's what i paid for fakes. Im gonna be really really sad.


Additional pictures. Please help me authe ticate these


----------



## mochigirl

mochigirl said:


> Hi, I won the auction for this Valentino Lock Bag today and realize I should have gotten it authenticated beforehand.  However, could someone please authenticate for me now?  Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name:  Valentino Rockstud Flap Bag !!!
> Item Number:  322326117627
> Seller ID:  kouturekisses
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-Flap-Bag-/322326117627?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=pQ3PdpnndhFaiuHG8XAy%2F3vOLT0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


The seller just sent me another picture of the label which doesn't look very nice so now I'm really leaning towards fake.  Also she says there's no serial number tag.  What do you think?  Thank you!


----------



## corame

mochigirl said:


> Hi, I won the auction for this Valentino Lock Bag today and realize I should have gotten it authenticated beforehand.  However, could someone please authenticate for me now?  Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name:  Valentino Rockstud Flap Bag !!!
> Item Number:  322326117627
> Seller ID:  kouturekisses
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...dhFaiuHG8XAy%2F3vOLT0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Fake


----------



## corame

Jle00 said:


> Hi I just received these in the mail from a consignment shop in Hoboken NJ. They were 475 USD. Which is aboit 600 ish in Canadian dollars. If that's what i paid for fakes. Im gonna be really really sad.



I do not authenticate without a valid link


----------



## corame

mochigirl said:


> The seller just sent me another picture of the label which doesn't look very nice so now I'm really leaning towards fake.  Also she says there's no serial number tag.  What do you think?  Thank you!



Already confirmed this is a fake


----------



## Jle00

corame said:


> I do not authenticate without a valid link


Heres a link from instagram, and Facebook: https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...0507345341399.46720.100001464043438&source=43


----------



## Jle00

corame said:


> I do not authenticate without a valid link


I see the shoes are different, i think they used a different picture.


----------



## corame

Jle00 said:


> Heres a link from instagram, and Facebook: https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...0507345341399.46720.100001464043438&source=43



I cant acces the page, it says it wont let me....
What instagram page they have ?


----------



## Jle00

corame said:


> I cant acces the page, it says it wont let me....
> What instagram page they have ?


https://www.instagram.com/p/BMzLcCoAtrK/
Their page is called midtown authentic 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## corame

Jle00 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMzLcCoAtrK/
> Their page is called midtown authentic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using PurseForum mobile app



They look fake to be honest, but pls share the details pictures as well, like box dust bag etc...


----------



## mochigirl

Hi Corame, thank you so much for authenticating that bag for me the other day!  The seller canceled the transaction so I got my money back.    Would you be so kind as to authenticate another one for me?  Thank you so much!

Item Name: Valentino Lock Medium Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 222314367764
Seller ID: dorinikraves_0
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222314367764?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The seller also sent me additional pictures of the tags inside:


----------



## corame

mochigirl said:


> Hi Corame, thank you so much for authenticating that bag for me the other day!  The seller canceled the transaction so I got my money back.    Would you be so kind as to authenticate another one for me?  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Lock Medium Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 222314367764
> Seller ID: dorinikraves_0
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222314367764?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The seller also sent me additional pictures of the tags inside:



The pictures are super unclear. I cant read the code or other detail from the bag. 
I cant believe these sellers that want to get hundreds of $$ for some 3 bad photos with their bags....


----------



## Jle00

corame said:


> They look fake to be honest, but pls share the details pictures as well, like box dust bag etc...


Hi! Thanks for your input but i sent them back already because the seller was cool with it any way but i did find pairs online similar to it with the tan insole. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mochigirl

corame said:


> The pictures are super unclear. I cant read the code or other detail from the bag.
> I cant believe these sellers that want to get hundreds of $$ for some 3 bad photos with their bags....


I know... But it took 2-3 days for the seller to even send these pictures so I doubt she will take better ones before the auction ends in 2 days.  The ebay app on my phone seems to zoom in a little bit better, and I think the code says BS-C970BOL1.  Does that sound like the right code for this bag at all?


----------



## corame

mochigirl said:


> I know... But it took 2-3 days for the seller to even send these pictures so I doubt she will take better ones before the auction ends in 2 days.  The ebay app on my phone seems to zoom in a little bit better, and I think the code says BS-C970BOL1.  Does that sound like the right code for this bag at all?



I would pass. These seller that reply in more then 24 hours its clearly they either have something to hide or not interess in replying.
If you want it bad, then ask better picsture of each detail. Or you could risk, buy it, take your own pics and post here.


----------



## EllieTey

x


----------



## EllieTey

Hello (first time posting) may you please help authenticate the following?
Rockstud East-West Shoulder Bag
I bought it through PS Dept and was delivered through farfetch. So I do not have a link or item number.
I couldn't get a clear picture of the serial number but it is sewn into the inside pocket of the bag and reads: BL-L127WSHO
Thank you!


----------



## corame

EllieTey said:


> Hello (first time posting) may you please help authenticate the following?
> Rockstud East-West Shoulder Bag
> I bought it through PS Dept and was delivered through farfetch. So I do not have a link or item number.
> I couldn't get a clear picture of the serial number but it is sewn into the inside pocket of the bag and reads: BL-L127WSHO
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3532236
> View attachment 3532236
> View attachment 3532237
> View attachment 3532238
> View attachment 3532239
> View attachment 3532240
> View attachment 3532241
> View attachment 3532242
> View attachment 3532244
> View attachment 3532245



Fake


----------



## EllieTey

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you, Corame. Fair warning to all those who purchase from PS Dept app!


----------



## Anisa98

Hi can you please authenticate this bag
Valentino Rockstud handbag
listing number: 122240387245
seller id - youb4me
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Garavani-leather-handbag/122240387245
additional photos of inside and serial number


----------



## corame

Anisa98 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this bag
> Valentino Rockstud handbag
> listing number: 122240387245
> seller id - youb4me
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Garavani-leather-handbag/122240387245
> additional photos of inside and serial number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533539



This is a fake. 
Dont buy!


----------



## d2d705

Hello,
Hoping someone could authenticate this bag for me.


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi there!
Can you please authenticate this purse? I got it from TRR.  It was sold as "medium", but I think it is large.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thanks much!


----------



## sainthood

Just purchased this *rare* beauty from a private seller, but I'm having some reasonable doubts because I'm unable to find any information or stock photos of the bag online.  PLEASE authenticate if you can! It would greatly put my mind at ease.

ITEM NAME: Valentino Rockstud Blush Satchel
LINK: No link, private seller.
PHOTOS: Six attached.

Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> Hi there!
> Can you please authenticate this purse? I got it from TRR.  It was sold as "medium", but I think it is large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534744
> View attachment 3534745
> View attachment 3534746
> View attachment 3534747
> View attachment 3534748
> 
> 
> Thanks much!



Nvm.  This is going back.  The flap wrinkling wasn't described.  Nor was the size of the bag.


----------



## Ramalin26

Hi. Could you wonderful ladies please authenticate this bag for me. There has been an attempt to dye the bag black by the previous owner. It was originally pink python...in case that might make it difficult to authenticate? 

Thanks!


----------



## corame

d2d705 said:


> View attachment 3534416
> View attachment 3534419
> View attachment 3534433
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Hoping someone could authenticate this bag for me.



This is not a Valentino Garavani item.


----------



## corame

tigertrixie said:


> Hi there!
> Can you please authenticate this purse? I got it from TRR.  It was sold as "medium", but I think it is large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534744
> View attachment 3534745
> View attachment 3534746
> View attachment 3534747
> View attachment 3534748
> 
> 
> Thanks much!



Authentic. Next time pls post the correct format.


----------



## corame

sainthood said:


> Just purchased this *rare* beauty from a private seller, but I'm having some reasonable doubts because I'm unable to find any information or stock photos of the bag online.  PLEASE authenticate if you can! It would greatly put my mind at ease.
> 
> ITEM NAME: Valentino Rockstud Blush Satchel
> LINK: No link, private seller.
> PHOTOS: Six attached.
> 
> Thank you!



I need extra pictures. Inside label, inside code, lining details.


----------



## corame

Ramalin26 said:


> Hi. Could you wonderful ladies please authenticate this bag for me. There has been an attempt to dye the bag black by the previous owner. It was originally pink python...in case that might make it difficult to authenticate?
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic but I cant understand WHY in the world the seller want a python original bag in black ???


----------



## darlingdeedee

Can someone help authenticate this bag? I noticed the seller has listings on both tradesy and ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...309487?hash=item25ca35bd6f:g:OfoAAOSwzaJX8xag

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-rockstud-camo-clutch-brown-19851741/?tref=category

TIA!


----------



## corame

darlingdeedee said:


> Can someone help authenticate this bag? I noticed the seller has listings on both tradesy and ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...309487?hash=item25ca35bd6f:g:OfoAAOSwzaJX8xag
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-rockstud-camo-clutch-brown-19851741/?tref=category
> 
> TIA!



I dont have acces on Tradesy and I'm trying to open the link on ebay but I cant copy it or anything, I think you wrote both websites too close and because of this. Pls include only the ebay link


----------



## darlingdeedee

.





corame said:


> I dont have acces on Tradesy and I'm trying to open the link on ebay but I cant copy it or anything, I think you wrote both websites too close and because of this. Pls include only the ebay link





corame said:


> I dont have acces on Tradesy and I'm trying to open the link on ebay but I cant copy it or anything, I think you wrote both websites too close and because of this. Pls include only the ebay link



My apologies for that,









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-Camo-Clutch-New-with-Tags-/162306309487?hash=item25ca35bd6f:g:OfoAAOSwzaJX8xag


----------



## corame

darlingdeedee said:


> .
> 
> 
> My apologies for that,
> 
> View attachment 3539282
> View attachment 3539283
> View attachment 3539288
> View attachment 3539289
> View attachment 3539290
> View attachment 3539291
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-Camo-Clutch-New-with-Tags-/162306309487?hash=item25ca35bd6f:g:OfoAAOSwzaJX8xag



1. Pls post the link from ebay
2. Need more pics of the bag from inside, front close up look label, inside code, lining.


----------



## dVn85

wrong post


----------



## darlingdeedee

corame said:


> 1. Pls post the link from ebay
> 2. Need more pics of the bag from inside, front close up look label, inside code, lining.


Hopefully this link works, I keep trying to add it to the post - sorry if it does not.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...09487&clkid=948517845840986540&_qi=RTM2247625


----------



## flamee

Item Name : Valentino Glam Lock Small Shoulder Bag
Could someone please help me authenticate this bag i bought from italist? The dustbag is white with a red tag instead of the normal red dustbag i see that comes with the bag.


----------



## flamee

flamee said:


> Item Name : Valentino Glam Lock Small Shoulder Bag
> Could someone please help me authenticate this bag i bought from italist? The dustbag is white with a red tag instead of the normal red dustbag i see that comes with the bag.


----------



## corame

darlingdeedee said:


> Hopefully this link works, I keep trying to add it to the post - sorry if it does not.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...09487&clkid=948517845840986540&_qi=RTM2247625



Authentic


----------



## corame

flamee said:


> Item Name : Valentino Glam Lock Small Shoulder Bag
> Could someone please help me authenticate this bag i bought from italist? The dustbag is white with a red tag instead of the normal red dustbag i see that comes with the bag.



Authentic


----------



## Ramalin26

corame said:


> Authentic but I cant understand WHY in the world the seller want a python original bag in black ???


I know its crazy! the dye totally ruined the bag!


----------



## mhk2

I just bought this bag and am wondering if it's real.  I can't find any evidence that Valentino ever made a black/ivory reversible tote.  Any help would be much appreciated, as I still have a little time to return.

Item Name:  Valentino *Rockstud Reversible Convertible Tote Leather Medium*
Item Number:  12746/03
Seller ID:  Trendlee (didn't see a seller ID)
Link:  https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...rsible-convertible-tote-leather-medium1459066

Hope the link works.  Also, if it's authentic, does anyone know what year(s) Valentino made the black/ivory reversible?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## corame

mhk2 said:


> I just bought this bag and am wondering if it's real.  I can't find any evidence that Valentino ever made a black/ivory reversible tote.  Any help would be much appreciated, as I still have a little time to return.
> 
> Item Name:  Valentino *Rockstud Reversible Convertible Tote Leather Medium*
> Item Number:  12746/03
> Seller ID:  Trendlee (didn't see a seller ID)
> Link:  https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...rsible-convertible-tote-leather-medium1459066
> 
> Hope the link works.  Also, if it's authentic, does anyone know what year(s) Valentino made the black/ivory reversible?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The bag looks good,however you need to post your own pics upon receiving it to see all its details.
This combination actually is still on in stores. 
It is a 2015.


----------



## TheBagNow

Hi. Please help me authenticate this bag. Also, I would like to ask is it normal for the studs to fall ?
..already 2 are off....Thanks
This is the link :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/232153200924?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## corame

TheBagNow said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this bag. Also, I would like to ask is it normal for the studs to fall ?
> ..already 2 are off....Thanks
> This is the link :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232153200924?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649



) is this your first Valentino rockstud ?
Yes,they fall from bags and from shoes as well,thats why the store gives you a few extra when you buy it.
I would need extra close pic with the printed brand on black side to confirm its authenticity.
Do you have a pic with the fallen stud as well?


----------



## TheBagNow

I dont know about Valentino so much but I am worried as the studs fall.Another issue would be the leather is rigid and not sof as I saw in stores.Any help would be much appreciated. I will get the photo with the label for you.Thank you for your help


----------



## corame

TheBagNow said:


> I dont know about Valentino so much but I am worried as the studs fall.Another issue would be the leather is rigid and not sof as I saw in stores.Any help would be much appreciated. I will get the photo with the label for you.Thank you for your help



The studs do fall,yes!Repair it and it's a waste of time, they will fall again.Valable for shoes as well.
I did this 3 times with the same bag.
I see in the pics the leather look rigid. It might be the first reversed model from 2013 for Middle East.They made it in 1 size and 3 colors.


----------



## cheeechay

Hello, I got this Valentino Rockstud Noir Tote from a friend who came from Paris last year and claims that she bought it from a Valentino store there. Nonetheless, would like to request to have it authenticated. I am only familiar with the soft leather for this kind, this one is the kinda hard, heavy one that is prone to scratches..

It came in a paper bag with the red dustbag and stuff you'd see in the photos i personally took attached here. Appreciate your help.

Item Name: *Valentino Rockstud Noir Tote*

Let me know if im doing something wrong in the way i posted.


----------



## missjennirae

Please authenticate this Valentino Nuage - Thank you!

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Leather Nuage Purse Black Large Bow on a side excellent
Item Number: 381878454961
Seller ID: silverfreak
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381878454961?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ricadonna

Hey can you please help to authenticate this bag
*Valentino black purse*
listing number: 
152346224510
seller id: luxe-treasures-nyc
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-b...NfN4DSdF%2Br7boccKEdI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
The auction is ended but can still see photos

Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## yooxniss

Hi - Could someone please authenticate this bag?

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...184961?hash=item3ad2a5cf01:g:IJ0AAOSw0RpXllvh


----------



## corame

cheeechay said:


> Hello, I got this Valentino Rockstud Noir Tote from a friend who came from Paris last year and claims that she bought it from a Valentino store there. Nonetheless, would like to request to have it authenticated. I am only familiar with the soft leather for this kind, this one is the kinda hard, heavy one that is prone to scratches..
> 
> It came in a paper bag with the red dustbag and stuff you'd see in the photos i personally took attached here. Appreciate your help.
> 
> Item Name: *Valentino Rockstud Noir Tote*
> 
> Let me know if im doing something wrong in the way i posted.
> 
> View attachment 3547029
> View attachment 3547030
> View attachment 3547260
> View attachment 3547262
> View attachment 3547265
> View attachment 3547269
> View attachment 3547271
> View attachment 3547272



Fake. Cant be purchased a fake in Valentino store, thats for sure.


----------



## corame

missjennirae said:


> Please authenticate this Valentino Nuage - Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Leather Nuage Purse Black Large Bow on a side excellent
> Item Number: 381878454961
> Seller ID: silverfreak
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381878454961?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## corame

Ricadonna said:


> Hey can you please help to authenticate this bag
> *Valentino black purse*
> listing number:
> 152346224510
> seller id: luxe-treasures-nyc
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-b...NfN4DSdF%2Br7boccKEdI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> The auction is ended but can still see photos
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH!



Fake


----------



## corame

yooxniss said:


> Hi - Could someone please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...184961?hash=item3ad2a5cf01:g:IJ0AAOSw0RpXllvh



Authentic


----------



## cheeechay

corame said:


> Fake. Cant be purchased a fake in Valentino store, thats for sure.



Awww :'( just too hard to tell her about this. Either she lied about it, or she has also been duped. She is well off,  she travels a lot, and she does say she buys at the original stores.. and thought she was just really giving them away at unbelievable prices because she don't need them..

Now I don't know how I can possibly return them and refund..  Or just cry about my hard-earned money lost.


----------



## ninastylee

Hi Would  you know if the valentino rockstud booties are authentic?
	

		
			
		

		
	



I saw it at a consignment shop want to know how would I be able to know if it is authentic.
Thanks for any help


----------



## corame

cheeechay said:


> Awww :'( just too hard to tell her about this. Either she lied about it, or she has also been duped. She is well off,  she travels a lot, and she does say she buys at the original stores.. and thought she was just really giving them away at unbelievable prices because she don't need them..
> 
> Now I don't know how I can possibly return them and refund..  Or just cry about my hard-earned money lost.



I am sorry.


----------



## corame

ninastylee said:


> Hi Would  you know if the valentino rockstud booties are authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549243
> 
> I saw it at a consignment shop want to know how would I be able to know if it is authentic.
> Thanks for any help



You need to post the pictures...this is one taken from official website probably.


----------



## ninastylee

corame said:


> You need to post the pictures...this is one taken from official website probably.


Yes it was at the consignment boutique so I didn't get a chance to take a good pic would this do? Is there something I should be looking for maybe I'll go back tomorrow to get better picture. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Pluto14

Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag I already bought.
Item: Rockstud Tote
Listing: none
Seller: private
Link: none
Comments: Serial number is BS-C970BOL1. Thank you so much for taking the time to authenticate my bag!


----------



## corame

ninastylee said:


> Yes it was at the consignment boutique so I didn't get a chance to take a good pic would this do? Is there something I should be looking for maybe I'll go back tomorrow to get better picture. Thanks for replying.
> View attachment 3549253



Of course not.
I need insole, outsole, if code exist, need a pic of it.


----------



## corame

Pluto14 said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag I already bought.
> Item: Rockstud Tote
> Listing: none
> Seller: private
> Link: none
> Comments: Serial number is BS-C970BOL1. Thank you so much for taking the time to authenticate my bag!



Fake


----------



## Pluto14

corame said:


> Authentic


The heat stamp doesn't look authentic. Is it normal for the letters to be touching each other?


----------



## corame

Pluto14 said:


> The heat stamp doesn't look authentic. Is it normal for the letters to be touching each other?



Where eactlly are they touching?


----------



## Pluto14

corame said:


> Where eactlly are they touching?


The ALE touch on the bottom, is that normal?


----------



## corame

Pluto14 said:


> The ALE touch on the bottom, is that normal?



I see what you mean.
All the other details look perfect, even the letters here are perfect except this bottom touch. I know that all brands have imperfections, even it writtes in their care cards . Some bags can even come without a code but if it's authentic, then it can be seen.
Has the seller showed you some receipt?
I see this is a Thailand website you are buying this from ?


----------



## Pluto14

corame said:


> I see what you mean.
> All the other details look perfect, even the letters here are perfect except this bottom touch. I know that all brands have imperfections, even it writtes in their care cards . Some bags can even come without a code but if it's authentic, then it can be seen.
> Has the seller showed you some receipt?
> I see this is a Thailand website you are buying this from ?


That's not my bag, you already authenticated for someone else. I was trying to compare the bags you previously authenticated with mine to see if it's real.


----------



## corame

Pluto14 said:


> That's not my bag, you already authenticated for someone else. I was trying to compare the bags you previously authenticated with mine to see if it's real.



You had the pink one, right ?
Not sure why there is a problem uploading the details and posts here and when I try to click quote it goes somewhere else.
The Pink Rockstud is a fake all the way.


----------



## Pluto14

corame said:


> You had the pink one, right ?
> Not sure why there is a problem uploading the details and posts here and when I try to click quote it goes somewhere else.
> The Pink Rockstud is a fake all the way.


Yes, the pink one. I believe your judgement on that one. My friends and I got all my 6 bags from one seller and had them all authenticated through this forum and ******************. Surprisingly, only the pink Valentino came back as authentic and the rest of the YSLs as not authentic. I am going to have them re-evaluate it as I need evidence to submit to PayPal and it doesn't make sense the seller would sell 5 fake bags and 1 real bag. Anyway, thank you so much for all your help so far!


----------



## karynnguyen

Please help authenticate this Valentino Rockstud heels

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Nude Patent Leather And Leather Gold Tone T Strap Heels 37
Item Number: 122259334981
Seller ID: laurenfaith77
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...gVmxm5y6QYLC5C%2Bj7BI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!


----------



## jesscruizin

http://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-nappa-rockstud-clutch-black-133559

Can someone please authenticate?


----------



## suki87

Hello, 
I recently purchased a Valentino crossbody bag from an Italian online shop and received it yesterday, However I'm worrying it's a fake bag... 
If it's fake, I will return it asap. Please help authenticate this Valentino Rockstud Crossbody Bag: 

Item Name : Valentino Rockstud Rolling Crossbody Bag
Product Code : KW0B0809VQH0RO
Link : https://www.tizianafausti.com/eng/p...vani_183737179_rockstud+rolling+crossbody+bag
Photos : http://s38.photobucket.com/user/suki_ka1suki87/library/Valentino

Thank you very much!


----------



## corame

karynnguyen said:


> Please help authenticate this Valentino Rockstud heels
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Nude Patent Leather And Leather Gold Tone T Strap Heels 37
> Item Number: 122259334981
> Seller ID: laurenfaith77
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...gVmxm5y6QYLC5C%2Bj7BI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!



They look authentic. Pls post your own pics when receiving.


----------



## corame

jesscruizin said:


> http://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-nappa-rockstud-clutch-black-133559
> 
> Can someone please authenticate?



Authentic


----------



## corame

suki87 said:


> Hello,
> I recently purchased a Valentino crossbody bag from an Italian online shop and received it yesterday, However I'm worrying it's a fake bag...
> If it's fake, I will return it asap. Please help authenticate this Valentino Rockstud Crossbody Bag:
> 
> Item Name : Valentino Rockstud Rolling Crossbody Bag
> Product Code : KW0B0809VQH0RO
> Link : https://www.tizianafausti.com/eng/p...vani_183737179_rockstud+rolling+crossbody+bag
> Photos : http://s38.photobucket.com/user/suki_ka1suki87/library/Valentino
> 
> Thank you very much!



Authenticate


----------



## corame

suki87 said:


> Hello,
> I recently purchased a Valentino crossbody bag from an Italian online shop and received it yesterday, However I'm worrying it's a fake bag...
> If it's fake, I will return it asap. Please help authenticate this Valentino Rockstud Crossbody Bag:
> 
> Item Name : Valentino Rockstud Rolling Crossbody Bag
> Product Code : KW0B0809VQH0RO
> Link : https://www.tizianafausti.com/eng/p...vani_183737179_rockstud+rolling+crossbody+bag
> Photos : http://s38.photobucket.com/user/suki_ka1suki87/library/Valentino
> 
> Thank you very much!



Authentic


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Valentino Experts,
Merry Christmas!   
Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  I have a red and black, I will love to add this blue into my collection, such a nice hue.  Thank you!
Item name:      Valentino Rockstud Handbag tote
Seller I.D.:       katayoun310
Item number:  272494756919 
Link                 http://www.ebay.com/itm/272494756919?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Additional pictures:


----------



## corame

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Valentino Experts,
> Merry Christmas!
> Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  I have a red and black, I will love to add this blue into my collection, such a nice hue.  Thank you!
> Item name:      Valentino Rockstud Handbag tote
> Seller I.D.:       katayoun310
> Item number:  272494756919
> Link                 http://www.ebay.com/itm/272494756919?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Additional pictures:



The pics are unclear


----------



## Louis007

Corame I was told at Saks Valentino that this bag was fake because it does not have the serial number inside the bag pocket? The bag was purchased 6/15 at Neiman Marcus and just had the handles changed. Is it possible the bag does not come with a serial number?

Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

I'm absolutelly positive that exist bags without code inside, rare but they are.
If you have a receipt from Neiman Marcus, you can explain the situation and ask them to return your money or send the bag to valentino to stamp a code in it.
But why would you want to authenticate a bag in Saks if you got it in a shop and not online, in the first place ?
Your picture is not clear and isnt enough anyway.


----------



## devuska2009

Can you please authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Valentino Caravani glamlock rockstud bag red
Item Number: 282287719302
Seller ID: excellentsellandbuy
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/282287719302?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Thank you for your help!


----------



## devuska2009

Can you please authenticate this bag? i bought it and it doesn't feel right. The size is off, it is bigger than medium but smaller than large, It doesn't even smell like leather.

Item Name: 100% Authentic Valentino Medium Leather Rockstud Lock Shoulder Bag BLACK $2345
Item Number: 201761668988
Seller ID:  plostina1975
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...d-Lock-Shoulder-Bag-BLACK-2345-/201761668988?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## corame

devuska2009 said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Caravani glamlock rockstud bag red
> Item Number: 282287719302
> Seller ID: excellentsellandbuy
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/282287719302?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Authentic


----------



## corame

devuska2009 said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag? i bought it and it doesn't feel right. The size is off, it is bigger than medium but smaller than large, It doesn't even smell like leather.
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Valentino Medium Leather Rockstud Lock Shoulder Bag BLACK $2345
> Item Number: 201761668988
> Seller ID:  plostina1975
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...d-Lock-Shoulder-Bag-BLACK-2345-/201761668988?
> 
> Thank you for your help!



This is authentic. 
The code and details look good. 
Have you compared the bag next to the other sizes or just measured?


----------



## devuska2009

I measured the bag, it is 12.5 x 8.5 and i also compared to another bag (medium). I don't have a large size right now but I know there are 7 spikes on front of the large and 5 of medium. This black bag has 6 spikes and it feels fake in comparison with all my Valentino


----------



## devuska2009

devuska2009 said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Caravani glamlock rockstud bag red
> Item Number: 282287719302
> Seller ID: excellentsellandbuy
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/282287719302?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Thank you!


----------



## corame

devuska2009 said:


> View attachment 3560695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I measured the bag, it is 12.5 x 8.5 and i also compared to another bag (medium). I don't have a large size right now but I know there are 7 spikes on front of the large and 5 of medium. This black bag has 6 spikes and it feels fake in comparison with all my Valentino



The large size has 6 spikes, it looks large to me, maybe the seller described it incorrect.
Can you pls take a look at the code inside the pocket? Can you take a picture? Maybe the seller used pictures from an authentic bag?
Take your own pics and post them here.

The sellers bag in the auction is authentic(if the pictures are correct). Now let's see the bag you got.


----------



## NICOLET6

Please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you.
Item Name: Valentino rockstud mini backpack
Item Number:201751122404
Seller ID:kaitybug*and*bellaboo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201751122404


----------



## corame

NICOLET6 said:


> Please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you.
> Item Name: Valentino rockstud mini backpack
> Item Number:201751122404
> Seller ID:kaitybug*and*bellaboo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201751122404



The pics not enough.


----------



## Niloo

I am looking at purchasing a
Authentic VALENTINO studs rockstud reversible bag tote black brown PRISTINE
( 232153200924 )
silhouetteportrait289
http://www.ebay.com/itm/232153200924?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*How can I authenticate this bag?*


----------



## Niloo

Please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you.
Item Name: Authentic VALENTINO studs rockstud reversible bag tote black brown PRISTINE
Item Number: 232153200924
Seller ID: silhouetteportrait289
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/232153200924?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## corame

Niloo said:


> Please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you.
> Item Name: Authentic VALENTINO studs rockstud reversible bag tote black brown PRISTINE
> Item Number: 232153200924
> Seller ID: silhouetteportrait289
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/232153200924?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



This auction is a 2016.What happend?
Need close up (no flash) studs pict black side, bottom (large view),sides(studs) close up picture.
Ask the seller if this is a hard leather or the soft version (after receiving the pict).


----------



## Niloo

corame said:


> This auction is a 2016.What happend?
> Need close up (no flash) studs pict black side, bottom (large view),sides(studs) close up picture.
> Ask the seller if this is a hard leather or the soft version (after receiving the pict).


----------



## corame

Please make bottom bag and close up picture of the studs (on the black side)


----------



## Niloo

corame said:


> Please make bottom bag and close up picture of the studs (on the black side)


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Item Name: Bag Valentino Rockstud nude color
Item Number: 172472431372
Seller ID: anastasik.2013
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172472431372

I bought this bag and I'm afraid if its fake or not. I'm not too familiar with Valentino. I guess what threw me off was the date code, I haven't seen it in this format before. I attached a picture.

Thank you


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Doge1023 said:


> Hey! I was wondering if someone could help me with this one. I purchased it but have yet to pay. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Valentino bag rockstud rockstuds
> Item number: 172331367053
> Seller ID: anastasik.201
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172331367053?_mwBanner=1



oh great. I bought a bag like this from her.


----------



## corame

Authentic


----------



## corame

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Item Name: Bag Valentino Rockstud nude color
> Item Number: 172472431372
> Seller ID: anastasik.2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172472431372
> 
> I bought this bag and I'm afraid if its fake or not. I'm not too familiar with Valentino. I guess what threw me off was the date code, I haven't seen it in this format before. I attached a picture.
> 
> Thank you



Looks very off, but just to be sure. Ask for inside label front pict, large inside view.
This is the old format code


----------



## corame

alwayscoffee89 said:


> oh great. I bought a bag like this from her.



Post the bag.Let's see it


----------



## Niloo

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank YOUUUUUU


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Item Name: Red Valentino Garavani Rockstud 2 Handles strap studs Leather Tote Bag
Item Number: 192065654003
Seller ID: oliesteveo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Valenti...fTwqa9dAGUbIHXME6%2BU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## alwayscoffee89

corame said:


> Post the bag.Let's see it



The buyer ended up canceling the sale. No worries. But thank you Corame


----------



## corame

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Item Name: Red Valentino Garavani Rockstud 2 Handles strap studs Leather Tote Bag
> Item Number: 192065654003
> Seller ID: oliesteveo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Valenti...fTwqa9dAGUbIHXME6%2BU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Authentic


----------



## corame

alwayscoffee89 said:


> The buyer ended up canceling the sale. No worries. But thank you Corame



Great


----------



## Mariedubois755

Dears,

I have only these pictures but I do not think that it's a real bag they do not this coulor in fact they have this bag in this color but metallic what are u thinking ?


----------



## Mariedubois755

Also


----------



## corame

Mariedubois755 said:


> Also



I cannot authenticate with these pictures


----------



## champagneandoysters

Hi there! Can someone please help authenticate my non-auction item?

I purchased my bag from Nordstrom during the November sale and am having doubts because I was recently at Saks and noticed that the leather on the lock bags felt different from mine.

Item Name: Valentino Medium Lock Shoulder Bag (KW2B0398VIT)
Link: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-rockstud-medium-lock-leather-shoulder-bag/4129297

Please let me know if I need to provide clearer pictures (I started with flash and switched it off because I was worried about the glare).

Thanks!


----------



## barbaracosic

Please help me identify this bag. I bought it in a thrift store and i don't know if it's real or not. It is a Walter Valentino bag. I could not find it anywhere online. Thank you!


----------



## corame

champagneandoysters said:


> Hi there! Can someone please help authenticate my non-auction item?
> 
> I purchased my bag from Nordstrom during the November sale and am having doubts because I was recently at Saks and noticed that the leather on the lock bags felt different from mine.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Medium Lock Shoulder Bag (KW2B0398VIT)
> Link: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-rockstud-medium-lock-leather-shoulder-bag/4129297
> 
> Please let me know if I need to provide clearer pictures (I started with flash and switched it off because I was worried about the glare).
> 
> Thanks!



The bag is authentic. Dont panic


----------



## corame

barbaracosic said:


> Please help me identify this bag. I bought it in a thrift store and i don't know if it's real or not. It is a Walter Valentino bag. I could not find it anywhere online. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3569461
> View attachment 3569462
> View attachment 3569463
> View attachment 3569464
> View attachment 3569465
> View attachment 3569466
> View attachment 3569467
> View attachment 3569468



Hun, this is not a VALENTINO GARAVANI bag brand. Your purchase is an italian brand di berardino that sells bags but has nothing to do with VALENTINO brand.
Sorry.


----------



## champagneandoysters

corame said:


> The bag is authentic. Dont panic


Thanks for the peace of mind, corame!!


----------



## zavez

corame said:


> The pics are unclear


Hello. Is my bag authentic?


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Corame!  Please let me know your thoughts on the authenticity of this bag.  Thank you!!

Item Name:  Red Valentino Garavani Rockstud 2 Handles strap studs Leather Tote Bag
Item Number:  262801950312
Seller:  chargegal33
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/262801950312?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

zavez said:


> Hello. Is my bag authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570810
> View attachment 3570813
> View attachment 3570814
> View attachment 3570815
> View attachment 3570817
> View attachment 3570818
> View attachment 3570819
> View attachment 3570820
> View attachment 3570821
> View attachment 3570822



Authentic


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Hello Corame!  Please let me know your thoughts on the authenticity of this bag.  Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name:  Red Valentino Garavani Rockstud 2 Handles strap studs Leather Tote Bag
> Item Number:  262801950312
> Seller:  chargegal33
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/262801950312?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## Puddles1987

Hello 
could you please authenticate these shoes?
thanks 

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Black Kitten Heel Shoes. Size 5/38
Item Number: 252715648532
Seller ID: alinab1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...38-/252715648532?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## corame

Puddles1987 said:


> Hello
> could you please authenticate these shoes?
> thanks
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Black Kitten Heel Shoes. Size 5/38
> Item Number: 252715648532
> Seller ID: alinab1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...38-/252715648532?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368



The details look ok, just pls post your own pics upon receiving them.


----------



## cc_1028

Please kindly help to authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance


----------



## Puddles1987

Thank you so much Corame for authenticating my previous shoes. If you have a chance can you look at these too? I am a bit dubious about their authenticity. 

Item Name: Valentino Garvani Black Ponyskin Leopard Ankle Strap Rockstud Size 5.5 38.5
Item Number: 152361385313
Seller ID: reamaga
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152361385313?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Butterflyweed

Hello Dear Authenticators, could you please authenticate this purse, I've already purchase it, but I just want to make sure. Thanks
Item name: Valentine Rockstud Lock Yellow medium leather Cross body.
Seller:davidmoscow
Item no. 272481569675
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/272481569675?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.12649&ssPageName
TIA!
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/272481569675?_trksid


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Good afternoon! I'm so grateful for this forum, and am looking to make my first Valentino purchase. Authenticators, what do you think of this bag's authenticity? Thank you in advance for your help and expertise!
*Item Name*: Authentic Valentino Rockstud Pale Taupe Leather Clutch
*Seller*: Lotus1166
*Item Number*: 162352815978
*Link*: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Val...ther-Clutch-/162352815978?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Item Name:Rockstud Leather Mid-Heel Pump, Light Blue
Item Link: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Valentino-Rockstud-Leather-Mid-Heel-Pump-Light-Blue/prod183560495/p.prod
Dear Authenticator, do you mind authenticating the following Valentino rockstud shoes for me? I purchased these from Neiman Marcus when they were on sale. The shoes were sent without dust bag, replacement studs and authentication card. What is more worrisome is that some of the studs are positioned in weird angles (pictured in the photos) and not properly aligned with the others. I am getting quite paranoid as these days some fake products get returned to department store. When you get a chance do you mind authenticating the shoes for me? Really appreciate your time and help.
Thank you, Victoria


----------



## corame

cc_1028 said:


> View attachment 3575502
> View attachment 3575503
> View attachment 3575505
> View attachment 3575508
> View attachment 3575510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please kindly help to authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance



Authentic


----------



## corame

Puddles1987 said:


> Thank you so much Corame for authenticating my previous shoes. If you have a chance can you look at these too? I am a bit dubious about their authenticity.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garvani Black Ponyskin Leopard Ankle Strap Rockstud Size 5.5 38.5
> Item Number: 152361385313
> Seller ID: reamaga
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152361385313?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic pair


----------



## corame

Butterflyweed said:


> Hello Dear Authenticators, could you please authenticate this purse, I've already purchase it, but I just want to make sure. Thanks
> Item name: Valentine Rockstud Lock Yellow medium leather Cross body.
> Seller:davidmoscow
> Item no. 272481569675
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/272481569675?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.12649&ssPageName
> TIA!
> Link: www.ebay.com/itm/272481569675?_trksid



Authentic


----------



## corame

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Good afternoon! I'm so grateful for this forum, and am looking to make my first Valentino purchase. Authenticators, what do you think of this bag's authenticity? Thank you in advance for your help and expertise!
> *Item Name*: Authentic Valentino Rockstud Pale Taupe Leather Clutch
> *Seller*: Lotus1166
> *Item Number*: 162352815978
> *Link*: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Val...ther-Clutch-/162352815978?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Authentic


----------



## corame

Victoria Zhu said:


> Item Name:Rockstud Leather Mid-Heel Pump, Light Blue
> Item Link: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Valentino-Rockstud-Leather-Mid-Heel-Pump-Light-Blue/prod183560495/p.prod
> Dear Authenticator, do you mind authenticating the following Valentino rockstud shoes for me? I purchased these from Neiman Marcus when they were on sale. The shoes were sent without dust bag, replacement studs and authentication card. What is more worrisome is that some of the studs are positioned in weird angles (pictured in the photos) and not properly aligned with the others. I am getting quite paranoid as these days some fake products get returned to department store. When you get a chance do you mind authenticating the shoes for me? Really appreciate your time and help.
> Thank you, Victoria
> View attachment 3577852
> View attachment 3577853
> View attachment 3577854
> View attachment 3577855
> View attachment 3577856
> View attachment 3577857
> View attachment 3577858



Absolutelly authentic pair. It is absolutelly NORMAL for studs to be aligned that way sometimes, even at bags. You can ask the shop for the replacement studs or purchase them from Valentino store dirrectly.


----------



## Butterflyweed

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much corame!


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much for taking a look, Corame!


----------



## Victoria Zhu

corame said:


> Absolutelly authentic pair. It is absolutelly NORMAL for studs to be aligned that way sometimes, even at bags. You can ask the shop for the replacement studs or purchase them from Valentino store dirrectly.


Really appreciate your super fast reply. What a relief!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## lvfanaddict

I'd really appreciate your expertise on this one, thanks!
Item: $2595 Valentino Garavani ROCKSTUD MEDIUM TOTE
Seller: 2011suigeneris
Item #:  112243515093
http://www.ebay.com/itm/112243515093


----------



## corame

lvfanaddict said:


> I'd really appreciate your expertise on this one, thanks!
> Item: $2595 Valentino Garavani ROCKSTUD MEDIUM TOTE
> Seller: 2011suigeneris
> Item #:  112243515093
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112243515093



It looks very off, however pls add a picture with a close up look at the label inside.


----------



## lvfanaddict

Thanks! I wasn't sure because I've never seen one with a gold border around the logo.


----------



## lvfanaddict

Here's another one, TIA!

Item:  
*1000% Authentic Valentino Garavani Rockstud Black Medium Tote w/ dustbag/card*
*Seller: heatherturk*
*Item #:  332094784425*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332094784425?redirect=mobile*


----------



## corame

lvfanaddict said:


> Thanks! I wasn't sure because I've never seen one with a gold border around the logo.



That was the first model with the gold border, cant find in stores anymore


----------



## corame

lvfanaddict said:


> Here's another one, TIA!
> 
> Item:
> *1000% Authentic Valentino Garavani Rockstud Black Medium Tote w/ dustbag/card*
> *Seller: heatherturk*
> *Item #:  332094784425*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332094784425?redirect=mobile*



Need to see a clear close up pic of the label inside and the code inside the pocket.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Item Name: Red Rockstud Valentino Medium Tote
Link: not available
Photos: attached.
I have had 3 different people authenticate this purse and they all say something different! i'm so confused and hope you can help me figure this one out. 
Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## corame

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Item Name: Red Rockstud Valentino Medium Tote
> Link: not available
> Photos: attached.
> I have had 3 different people authenticate this purse and they all say something different! i'm so confused and hope you can help me figure this one out.
> Thank you so much for your time!



Fake


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Please help with these shoes. Thank you!  [emoji179]


----------



## cherta_s_dva

Item name: Valentino Rockstud crossbody bag in Rosso 

Link: not available

Photos: attached


Dear PurseForum authenticator,
could you please authenticate this bag for me?

Bought online on a whim as it matched my (net-a-porter purchased) cardholder perfectly, and indeed the overall look, quality and color of the leather feel the same in both items. But the "item number" tag of the bag looks a bit non-Valentino to me. [emoji4]

Looking forward to your reply!


----------



## corame

MademoiselleXO said:


> Please help with these shoes. Thank you!  [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590696
> View attachment 3590698
> View attachment 3590699
> View attachment 3590700



Fake


----------



## corame

cherta_s_dva said:


> Item name: Valentino Rockstud crossbody bag in Rosso
> 
> Link: not available
> 
> Photos: attached
> 
> 
> Dear PurseForum authenticator,
> could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Bought online on a whim as it matched my (net-a-porter purchased) cardholder perfectly, and indeed the overall look, quality and color of the leather feel the same in both items. But the "item number" tag of the bag looks a bit non-Valentino to me. [emoji4]
> 
> Looking forward to your reply!
> 
> View attachment 3590925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590926
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590927
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590928
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590929
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590930
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590931
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590932



Need a close look of the label inside


----------



## cherta_s_dva

corame said:


> Need a close look of the label inside



Hi!

Thank you very much for your time! 
Here are the close up pics:

Valentino woven tag:



Black satin "item number" tag:
attachment / back



front (really difficult to get in there though, phew!)


----------



## corame

cherta_s_dva said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you very much for your time!
> Here are the close up pics:
> 
> Valentino woven tag:
> View attachment 3591068
> 
> 
> Black satin "item number" tag:
> attachment / back
> View attachment 3591069
> 
> 
> front (really difficult to get in there though, phew!)
> View attachment 3591070
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591071



Authentic


----------



## cherta_s_dva

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much!


----------



## Marilla

Could you authenticate this beaded handle tote please?  Photos aren't great, can request more. Photo of online receipt included. Just unsure as to why the dust bag and labels are white.


----------



## Marilla

Please could you also authenticate this thanks 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-Mediu...3A1ae3931a15a0a605b62be34afffeb91d%7Ciid%3A21


----------



## Nguyen2609

Hi! I just got this bag last week, but affect I saw one of the red bag here and it's fake. I'm have to look back at mine and I see a lot of similar spots ( can you tell me if my bag fake or not?!


----------



## Nguyen2609




----------



## corame

Marilla said:


> Could you authenticate this beaded handle tote please?  Photos aren't great, can request more. Photo of online receipt included. Just unsure as to why the dust bag and labels are white.



I need you to measure the bag first.
Are the studs silver and lock gold ???


----------



## corame

Marilla said:


> Please could you also authenticate this thanks
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-Mediu...3A1ae3931a15a0a605b62be34afffeb91d%7Ciid%3A21



Ask for a close front picture of the complete code.


----------



## corame

Nguyen2609 said:


> Hi! I just got this bag last week, but affect I saw one of the red bag here and it's fake. I'm have to look back at mine and I see a lot of similar spots ( can you tell me if my bag fake or not?!



Post your bag, photos and details.
Add the auction link as well.


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Item Number: Valentino Rockstud Punkouture Patent Slingbacks
Seller: Century 21

Dear corame, Sorry for bothering you again. I tried to ask for help in the Valentino Shoes section, but the “authenticate" thread there does not seem to be active anymore. Wondering whether you could help me authenticate these shoes.

I purchased this valentino rockstud pair from Century 21. Several things seem off to me 1. there is no serial number and size number printed in gold inside the shoes while all the other pairs I have do - not sure whether this is normal 2. the logos at the bottom of the shoes seem off to me - the prints in each line are not aligned (especially the "garavani" print) and the "in" in "made in italy" print seems to be in a higher position than "made" and "italy" prints 3. The stitch at the bottom of one shoe seems to be very rough and bulky. I have included some close-up photos.

Apologize for the long message. Really appreciate any help.

Best
Victoria


----------



## corame

Victoria Zhu said:


> Item Number: Valentino Rockstud Punkouture Patent Slingbacks
> Seller: Century 21
> 
> Dear corame, Sorry for bothering you again. I tried to ask for help in the Valentino Shoes section, but the “authenticate" thread there does not seem to be active anymore. Wondering whether you could help me authenticate these shoes.
> 
> I purchased this valentino rockstud pair from Century 21. Several things seem off to me 1. there is no serial number and size number printed in gold inside the shoes while all the other pairs I have do - not sure whether this is normal 2. the logos at the bottom of the shoes seem off to me - the prints in each line are not aligned (especially the "garavani" print) and the "in" in "made in italy" print seems to be in a higher position than "made" and "italy" prints 3. The stitch at the bottom of one shoe seems to be very rough and bulky. I have included some close-up photos.
> 
> Apologize for the long message. Really appreciate any help.
> 
> Best
> Victoria
> 
> View attachment 3599717
> View attachment 3599718



Fake


----------



## Victoria Zhu

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you so so much corame! Glad I am still able to return these to the store. Have been findings lots of great Valentino shoes at Century 21 recently. Just picked up another pair the other day. Do you mind taking a look at the other pair I bought? If it is also fake, guess I am done with Valentino treasure hunting there... 

One thing I found a little weird about is that the Valentino logo, Made in Italy and size prints at the bottom of the left shoe are a lot more blurred than the prints at the bottom of the right shoe. Also, the left shoe bottom seems to have some brownish glue around the edge. Apologize for taking up so much of your time. Thanks for any help.

Best,
Victoria


----------



## tmwu

HI may help to identify this bag? Not sure it's fake or authentic, thank you!

Item Name:Valentino fringe leather tote leather shoulder handbag, pink
Item Number:252453491044
Seller ID:riches_from_my_closet
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252453491044


----------



## corame

Victoria Zhu said:


> Thank you so so much corame! Glad I am still able to return these to the store. Have been findings lots of great Valentino shoes at Century 21 recently. Just picked up another pair the other day. Do you mind taking a look at the other pair I bought? If it is also fake, guess I am done with Valentino treasure hunting there...
> 
> One thing I found a little weird about is that the Valentino logo, Made in Italy and size prints at the bottom of the left shoe are a lot more blurred than the prints at the bottom of the right shoe. Also, the left shoe bottom seems to have some brownish glue around the edge. Apologize for taking up so much of your time. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Best,
> Victoria
> View attachment 3601810
> View attachment 3601811
> View attachment 3601812
> View attachment 3601813
> View attachment 3601814
> View attachment 3601815
> View attachment 3601816
> View attachment 3601817
> View attachment 3601818
> View attachment 3601819



Fake. Sorry


----------



## corame

tmwu said:


> HI may help to identify this bag? Not sure it's fake or authentic, thank you!
> 
> Item Name:Valentino fringe leather tote leather shoulder handbag, pink
> Item Number:252453491044
> Seller ID:riches_from_my_closet
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252453491044



Authentic.


----------



## bernardbx

HI Can you help me to identify this Valentino sneaker for men? Not sure it's fake or authentic, thank you!

Item Name: Valentino Rock Stud Camo Runner 
Item Number:- 
Seller ID: Zanoti
Link: https://carousell.com/p/valentino-r...&ref_referrer=/zanoti/?page=2&ref_sId=9217506


----------



## Victoria Zhu

corame said:


> Fake. Sorry


Thank you so much!! Thought Century 21 is legit. Couldn't believe how they allowed some many fake pairs to be on sale. Appreciate all the help. Enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## corame

bernardbx said:


> HI Can you help me to identify this Valentino sneaker for men? Not sure it's fake or authentic, thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rock Stud Camo Runner
> Item Number:-
> Seller ID: Zanoti
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/valentino-r...&ref_referrer=/zanoti/?page=2&ref_sId=9217506



Pictures not enough.
You need to post details on inside lining and prints and code etc


----------



## corame

Victoria Zhu said:


> Thank you so much!! Thought Century 21 is legit. Couldn't believe how they allowed some many fake pairs to be on sale. Appreciate all the help. Enjoy the rest of the weekend!



Fakes are sooo good latelly that only an authenticator could tell.
Happy I could help.


----------



## agneskl14

Can someone please tell me, if this is a fake? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...051068?hash=item212031bbfc:g:yRAAAOSwnHZYimYD


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Corame!!  
Please let me know your thoughts on this bag.  Also, I'm not familiar with this style, would you happen to know the style name?  As always, thank you for your time.  

Item Name:  VALENTINO ROCKSTUD TAN SATCHEL
Item Number:252744651725
Seller ID: lynn4256photography
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252744651725?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

agneskl14 said:


> Can someone please tell me, if this is a fake?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...051068?hash=item212031bbfc:g:yRAAAOSwnHZYimYD



Hard to tell at accesories...
I need to have it in my hand to see the leather and box/tag details to tell you.
It looks ok thought


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Hello Corame!!
> Please let me know your thoughts on this bag.  Also, I'm not familiar with this style, would you happen to know the style name?  As always, thank you for your time.
> 
> Item Name:  VALENTINO ROCKSTUD TAN SATCHEL
> Item Number:252744651725
> Seller ID: lynn4256photography
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252744651725?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I want to see the code inside to confirm.


----------



## sugacookie

corame said:


> I want to see the code inside to confirm.



Here you go!  Thank you.


----------



## tenderandy

Please can I get an authenticity check on the following shoes I purchased?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Men-039-s...%2BUq3EN0WDQHjo%2BhpQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Here you go!  Thank you.



Yup, authentic


----------



## corame

tenderandy said:


> Please can I get an authenticity check on the following shoes I purchased?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Men-039-s...%2BUq3EN0WDQHjo%2BhpQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Pictures not enough. I need to see the code inside and all other inside prints


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi Corame,
Happy Valentine's Day!!!  I hope this is not breaking any rules...but I posted in the Valentino shoes forum but it looks like no one is there to help.  If you don't mind taking a look at these Red Valentino rain boots I got from eBay, I'd be most grateful!!!
Name: Red Valentino Rain Boots
Item: 322415582912
Seller: Meillingc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322415582912?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Here are some of my own pictures after I received the boots:


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Please Authenticate this bag and advise me of the name of it... thanks


http://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-g...b5771a&pid=100170&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=201788291392


----------



## corame

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi Corame,
> Happy Valentine's Day!!!  I hope this is not breaking any rules...but I posted in the Valentino shoes forum but it looks like no one is there to help.  If you don't mind taking a look at these Red Valentino rain boots I got from eBay, I'd be most grateful!!!
> Name: Red Valentino Rain Boots
> Item: 322415582912
> Seller: Meillingc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322415582912?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Here are some of my own pictures after I received the boots:
> View attachment 3605909
> View attachment 3605910
> View attachment 3605911
> View attachment 3605912
> View attachment 3605913
> View attachment 3605914
> View attachment 3605915
> View attachment 3605916



Authentic


----------



## corame

COACH ADDICT said:


> Please Authenticate this bag and advise me of the name of it... thanks
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-g...b5771a&pid=100170&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=201788291392



This should be a Petale Shoulder bag but I'm afraid it's fake.


----------



## scarlette1969

corame said:


> Authentic



The biggest thank you to you, Corame, for all your help as usual !!!!


----------



## Drunk Shopper

Hi lovely authenticators! I'm hoping you can help me authenticate this clutch I found on Poshmark. She said she got the quote from Rebagg, hence the price, but the words "gift" and the fact that she wouldn't just send it to them raised some flags for me.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-Rockstud-Flap-Clutch-587e68134225be67980101b2


----------



## bernardbx

Hi authenticator, could you help me verify this pair of shoe?
Item Name: Valentino Rock Stud Camo Runner 
Item Number:- 
Appreciated.
Pictures are below. Thanks


----------



## tenderandy

Hi, please can I get help authenticating these?  Many thanks in advance


----------



## Bawaaart

Item Name:
Valentino Rockstud Hobo Crossbody Messenger Bag Black Flip-lock
Item Number:122355997997
Seller ID:chico2009natalya
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...997997?hash=item1c7cfc5d2d:g:nyIAAOSw44BYlKgk


----------



## Bawaaart

Bawaaart said:


> Item Name:
> Valentino Rockstud Hobo Crossbody Messenger Bag Black Flip-lock
> Item Number:122355997997
> Seller ID:chico2009natalya
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...997997?hash=item1c7cfc5d2d:g:nyIAAOSw44BYlKgk



Please help authenticate!


----------



## bernardbx

Hi Corame (authenticator), where are you  Sorry for bothering, can I have my item authenticity check located above? It comes with a week of warranty and it's due to tmrw . So I hope I can get the answer as soon as possible. Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## corame

Drunk Shopper said:


> Hi lovely authenticators! I'm hoping you can help me authenticate this clutch I found on Poshmark. She said she got the quote from Rebagg, hence the price, but the words "gift" and the fact that she wouldn't just send it to them raised some flags for me.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-Rockstud-Flap-Clutch-587e68134225be67980101b2



Pics not enough. I need inside code and label front clear in light picture pls


----------



## corame

bernardbx said:


> Hi authenticator, could you help me verify this pair of shoe?
> Item Name: Valentino Rock Stud Camo Runner
> Item Number:-
> Appreciated.
> Pictures are below. Thanks



Fake


----------



## corame

tenderandy said:


> Hi, please can I get help authenticating these?  Many thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608799
> View attachment 3608800
> View attachment 3608801
> View attachment 3608803
> View attachment 3608804
> View attachment 3608805



Fake


----------



## corame

Bawaaart said:


> Item Name:
> Valentino Rockstud Hobo Crossbody Messenger Bag Black Flip-lock
> Item Number:122355997997
> Seller ID:chico2009natalya
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...997997?hash=item1c7cfc5d2d:g:nyIAAOSw44BYlKgk



Seems authentic. Pls post your own pics upon receiving it


----------



## bernardbx

corame said:


> Fake


Hi Corame, can I further know the info how isit fake ? I need to know more details with it . Thanks , much appreciated


----------



## tenderandy

corame said:


> Fake


Hello, thanks for your response.  I will return the shoes on your advice - please can you give me a bit more information for why they are fake so I can add to my returns explanation? Many thanks


----------



## Valentina Treskova

Hi there,

This is my first time buying a pair of Valentino shoes for my fiancé and I'm not quite sure if I bought an authentic one because I didn't personally buy it from the shops. Please authenticate this for me. Thanks a bunch (in advance)!

Item name: VALENTINO GARAVANI Camustars Denim Rockrunner Sneakers 43
Item Number: 192080097160
Seller ID: boombayeh
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/192080097160?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Sample Image from seller posted as well


----------



## ziggylasvegas

Please authenticate
There is no number inside the bag.
I won this bag in a raffle.


----------



## Valentina Treskova

Took the liberty of snapping these photos since they may be handy in the process of authentication. Looking forward to your response.


----------



## corame

Valentina Treskova said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my first time buying a pair of Valentino shoes for my fiancé and I'm not quite sure if I bought an authentic one because I didn't personally buy it from the shops. Please authenticate this for me. Thanks a bunch (in advance)!
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO GARAVANI Camustars Denim Rockrunner Sneakers 43
> Item Number: 192080097160
> Seller ID: boombayeh
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/192080097160?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Sample Image from seller posted as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609749



I need details...prints inside, code etc


----------



## corame

ziggylasvegas said:


> Please authenticate
> There is no number inside the bag.
> I won this bag in a raffle.



There is no way an authentification can be done with 3 pictures!


----------



## corame

Valentina Treskova said:


> Took the liberty of snapping these photos since they may be handy in the process of authentication. Looking forward to your response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610379
> View attachment 3610380
> View attachment 3610381
> View attachment 3610382
> View attachment 3610383
> View attachment 3610379



To be honest, I think they are fake. I dont like how the label inside is looking, it's position it's not central...


----------



## Valentina Treskova

corame said:


> To be honest, I think they are fake. I dont like how the label inside is looking, it's position it's not central...


Hi! Appreciate the assessment. Hopefully, it deserves a second look though so am posting the label-code. Is this the code you're asking?


----------



## santalie

Hi
Please authenticate this Valentino Eye On You bag for me. I am worried as it doesnt have a serial number in the inner zip pocket. But to be honest I did not have an Eye On You one before... do they come with serial numbers?

Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI Rockstud schwarz Eye on you NEU mit Rechnung
Item Number: 152430642159
Seller ID: kali0303
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO...IlS1R01CbW6Gh%2FZFsCo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Karla85

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag:
Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Medium Red Tote
Item Number:201814128910
Seller ID:guccihoarder 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201814128910?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## cathe_kim

Hi,
I just bought these on eBay and I should have gotten them authenticated before. Can someone please help me out? Thanks!

Item: Valentino Garavani Black Nude Rockstud Point Toe Heel Shoes Italy Sz 35 $995 NIB
Listing Number: 172534035793
Seller: nyelizabeth
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172534035793?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments: Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Valentina Treskova

Contacted the seller after your authentication then these came from the seller. Proof of purchase according to the seller. So safe to say it's legit, huh?


----------



## corame

Valentina Treskova said:


> Hi! Appreciate the assessment. Hopefully, it deserves a second look though so am posting the label-code. Is this the code you're asking?



Yup. They seem legit on the box. Very hard to authenticate shoes without holding in your hands.


----------



## corame

santalie said:


> Hi
> Please authenticate this Valentino Eye On You bag for me. I am worried as it doesnt have a serial number in the inner zip pocket. But to be honest I did not have an Eye On You one before... do they come with serial numbers?
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI Rockstud schwarz Eye on you NEU mit Rechnung
> Item Number: 152430642159
> Seller ID: kali0303
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO...IlS1R01CbW6Gh%2FZFsCo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It should definetly have a code somewhere inside. It can be printed as well.
The bag looks fine to me.


----------



## corame

Karla85 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this bag:
> Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Medium Red Tote
> Item Number:201814128910
> Seller ID:guccihoarder
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201814128910?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I need to see a clear photo of the code inside (all code), a photo with the label inside close look and one with the lining inside.


----------



## santalie

corame said:


> It should definetly have a code somewhere inside. It can be printed as well.
> The bag looks fine to me.


I checked all of inside, these is no code whatsoever. Now not sure what to do.


----------



## corame

santalie said:


> I checked all of inside, these is no code whatsoever. Now not sure what to do.



It can be printed very thin on an inside part of the pocket or something...
It is weird...
I did heard of cases when factory forgot to stamp the code, I also checked and it seems it is real..but it happend 1/100.000 bags....so cant believe exactlly this one doaent have...Are you sure ? 
All the other details look genuine, the bag looks authentic. Dont know what to say with that code....


----------



## santalie

corame said:


> It can be printed very thin on an inside part of the pocket or something...
> It is weird...
> I did heard of cases when factory forgot to stamp the code, I also checked and it seems it is real..but it happend 1/100.000 bags....so cant believe exactlly this one doaent have...Are you sure ?
> All the other details look genuine, the bag looks authentic. Dont know what to say with that code....


Upon having written both to Valentino and stylebop.com, it seem these do not come with a serial number. Well that is what stylebob.com claims anyway. Ho hum, really strange.


----------



## corame

santalie said:


> I checked all of inside, these is no code whatsoever. Now not sure what to do.



Then go ahead and buy it....
It is weird...


----------



## Lover1234567

Hi there, could you please help me authenticate this before i purchase them? Thanks!


----------



## corame

Lover1234567 said:


> Hi there, could you please help me authenticate this before i purchase them? Thanks!
> View attachment 3619160
> View attachment 3619161
> View attachment 3619162
> View attachment 3619163
> View attachment 3619164
> View attachment 3619165



Authentic but VERY expansive. 1299$?
I paid for mine 699$....
I think you might find these cheaper on other websites....


----------



## Varyokg

Hi, can you please help me to authenticate this Valentino lock bag?


----------



## corame

Varyokg said:


> Hi, can you please help me to authenticate this Valentino lock bag?



I do not authenticate without a valid link


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Corame!!  Please let me know your thoughts on this bag, I'm not familiar with the rolling version.  As always, thanks in advance. 

Item Name:  Valentino Garavani Rolling Rockstud bag
Item Number:  232257470702
Seller ID:  silhouetteportrait
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232257470702?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Varyokg

Can you please authenticate this bag now? Thanks
http://s50.photobucket.com/user/Varyokg/media/IMG_5903_zps5lmr0mh3.jpg.html

http://s50.photobucket.com/user/Varyokg/media/IMG_5902_zpsknoi5mk9.jpg.html

http://s50.photobucket.com/user/Varyokg/media/IMG_5899_zpsq8uoktkg.jpg.html

http://s50.photobucket.com/user/Varyokg/media/IMG_5897_zpslqaxtoxk.jpg.html


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Hello Corame!!  Please let me know your thoughts on this bag, I'm not familiar with the rolling version.  As always, thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name:  Valentino Garavani Rolling Rockstud bag
> Item Number:  232257470702
> Seller ID:  silhouetteportrait
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232257470702?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Rolling version is rare and pretty handmade.
The bag looks good from what I see, however I would like to see a code-if it has(it should be imprinted not on material but dirrect leather). 
It should be inside the pocket.


----------



## corame

Varyokg said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag now? Thanks
> http://s50.photobucket.com/user/Varyokg/media/IMG_5903_zps5lmr0mh3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s50.photobucket.com/user/Varyokg/media/IMG_5902_zpsknoi5mk9.jpg.html
> 
> http://s50.photobucket.com/user/Varyokg/media/IMG_5899_zpsq8uoktkg.jpg.html
> 
> http://s50.photobucket.com/user/Varyokg/media/IMG_5897_zpslqaxtoxk.jpg.html



Fake


----------



## Meetohtah

Pls authenticate this Valentino rock stud shoes with kitten heels.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO...661718?hash=item21215cf816:g:YRAAAOSw4CFYoY4h

Thank you.


----------



## corame

Meetohtah said:


> Pls authenticate this Valentino rock stud shoes with kitten heels.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALENTINO...661718?hash=item21215cf816:g:YRAAAOSw4CFYoY4h
> 
> Thank you.



I cannot authenticate with these photos. No close up look at details prints labels etc. I need these in order to be able and authenticate.


----------



## sugacookie

corame said:


> Rolling version is rare and pretty handmade.
> The bag looks good from what I see, however I would like to see a code-if it has(it should be imprinted not on material but dirrect leather).
> It should be inside the pocket.



Hello Corame!  

Here's the photo of the serial tag.  Seller mentioned it was hard to make out.  Lmk your thoughts, thank you!!


----------



## sugacookie

Corame, could you also let me know your thoughts on this bag please?  Thank you!

Item Name: Authentic VALENTINO Rockstud Spike in burgundy medium
Item Number: 222427473992
Seller ID: mengotti
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222427473992?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Hello Corame!
> 
> Here's the photo of the serial tag.  Seller mentioned it was hard to make out.  Lmk your thoughts, thank you!!



I dont see anything [emoji848] it's something written out there ?


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Corame, could you also let me know your thoughts on this bag please?  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic VALENTINO Rockstud Spike in burgundy medium
> Item Number: 222427473992
> Seller ID: mengotti
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222427473992?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Same here. I would need the code inside(it should be printed different this one ).


----------



## sugacookie

corame said:


> I dont see anything [emoji848] it's something written out there ?


Yes but I can't make it out.  It's not a great photo due to the quality of the picture through eBay.  She said it was hard to read.  Do you think it's okay though?


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Yes but I can't make it out.  It's not a great photo due to the quality of the picture through eBay.  She said it was hard to read.  Do you think it's okay though?



Yes, All the other details look good. 
It's beautiful and it worth a lot. 
Try to see if she can take other pics in natural light. Ask for a receipt.


----------



## sugacookie

corame said:


> Yes, All the other details look good.
> It's beautiful and it worth a lot.
> Try to see if she can take other pics in natural light. Ask for a receipt.


She mentioned it was purchased at a sample sale and/or bag with defects.  I will inquire, thank you thank you!!


----------



## tenderandy

Hello, please can I have a legit check on the following trainers?  Many thanks in advance

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...894083?hash=item465ea9c143:g:~68AAOSwSlBYsuoU


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> She mentioned it was purchased at a sample sale and/or bag with defects.  I will inquire, thank you thank you!!



That justifies! 
Beautiful and authentic!
It is rare, thats for sure.


----------



## corame

tenderandy said:


> Hello, please can I have a legit check on the following trainers?  Many thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...894083?hash=item465ea9c143:g:~68AAOSwSlBYsuoU



I need to see inside pics, codes, prints etc


----------



## sugacookie

corame said:


> Same here. I would need the code inside(it should be printed different this one ).



I requested this but no reply from seller.  They appear to have stellar feedback on high end items but it's just disappointing they couldn't get back to me.  It's also an international sale so I'm afraid of the return process if one is warranted.  It's a shame, such a beautiful bag too.


----------



## Elenik87

Hello lovely authenticators

I would really appreciate it if you could kindly help authenticate below item. Thank you very much in advance and I sincerely admire your work on this site!


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> I requested this but no reply from seller.  They appear to have stellar feedback on high end items but it's just disappointing they couldn't get back to me.  It's also an international sale so I'm afraid of the return process if one is warranted.  It's a shame, such a beautiful bag too.



Sometimes too many messages received by a seller(especially if you say they have more high end items) dont get to the seller to read all and might skip. You could retry but ask them all the pictures in 1 message not to delay the answer.

What about the other one ?


----------



## corame

Elenik87 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you could kindly help authenticate below item. Thank you very much in advance and I sincerely admire your work on this site!
> 
> View attachment 3624971
> View attachment 3624959
> View attachment 3624965
> View attachment 3624969
> View attachment 3624970



I stopped authenticate items without a valid link.


----------



## sugacookie

corame said:


> Sometimes too many messages received by a seller(especially if you say they have more high end items) dont get to the seller to read all and might skip. You could retry but ask them all the pictures in 1 message not to delay the answer.
> 
> What about the other one ?



I actually inquired twice but no reply.  It looks good from the exterior but I wish there was a better/clear shot of the Valentino interior namestamp at least.  
The other one is now way out of my price range.  lol!  I didn't realize they were so expensive at full value.  It's okay, I'm sure it will find a loving owner.  But as always, thanks for your help!  You are performing an invaluable service to us bag lovers worldwide!


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> I actually inquired twice but no reply.  It looks good from the exterior but I wish there was a better/clear shot of the Valentino interior namestamp at least.
> The other one is now way out of my price range.  lol!  I didn't realize they were so expensive at full value.  It's okay, I'm sure it will find a loving owner.  But as always, thanks for your help!  You are performing an invaluable service to us bag lovers worldwide!



Yup, it looks good. You can bid if you really want it and then you can ask the seller details BEFORE paying so I'm sure when they need the money, they reply ))))

Hugs [emoji847]


----------



## sugacookie

corame said:


> Yup, it looks good. You can bid if you really want it and then you can ask the seller details BEFORE paying so I'm sure when they need the money, they reply ))))
> 
> Hugs [emoji847]


That is a great idea!!  Thank you very much.


----------



## sugacookie

Thoughts on this one Corame?  
Item Name: *Valentino Rockstud Bucket Bag Leather*
Item Number: 122382990128
Seller ID: trendlee
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...990128?hash=item1c7e983b30:g:ihkAAOSwol5YvY9W


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> That is a great idea!!  Thank you very much.



[emoji173][emoji847]


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Thoughts on this one Corame?
> Item Name: *Valentino Rockstud Bucket Bag Leather*
> Item Number: 122382990128
> Seller ID: trendlee
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...990128?hash=item1c7e983b30:g:ihkAAOSwol5YvY9W



I need a full look of the code (clear photo)


----------



## sugacookie

corame said:


> [emoji173][emoji847]



Corame, here are additional pictures!


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Corame, here are additional pictures!



This is theeee...help me pls ? The Spike one burgundy ?


----------



## sugacookie

corame said:


> This is theeee...help me pls ? The Spike one burgundy ?


Yes.  Sorry, the quilted spike burgundy bag


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Yes.  Sorry, the quilted spike burgundy bag



[emoji6]


----------



## Elenik87

corame said:


> I stopped authenticate items without a valid link.


Hi Corame

Thank you very much for your reply and apologies for not having the link in the first post. 

The reason why I didn't include the link was because the seller only had 2 pictures in her listing and most of the photos were sent to me via email.

Having said that, please see attached *the link to the listing*: 
https://www.depop.com/elianepg/elianepg-valentino-stud-embellished-leather-shoulder-bag

*The seller ID *is elianpg.

I don't think there is an item ID on this site.

If you could help authenticate this item it would mean a lot to me. Thank you very much in advance!

E.K.


----------



## corame

Elenik87 said:


> Hi Corame
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply and apologies for not having the link in the first post.
> 
> The reason why I didn't include the link was because the seller only had 2 pictures in her listing and most of the photos were sent to me via email.
> 
> Having said that, please see attached *the link to the listing*:
> https://www.depop.com/elianepg/elianepg-valentino-stud-embellished-leather-shoulder-bag
> 
> *The seller ID *is elianpg.
> 
> I don't think there is an item ID on this site.
> 
> If you could help authenticate this item it would mean a lot to me. Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> E.K.



I need to see the code, sides of the bag and clear day light front picture. It looks different color.


----------



## Elenik87

corame said:


> I need to see the code, sides of the bag and clear day light front picture. It looks different color.


Hi Corame

I will ask the seller for more pictures but as she does take a while to reply, I have attached another photo I got from last time that hopefully shows the colour a bit better. 

Also, the code is BL - Z312VIT2.





Thank you very much for your help!

E.K.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Please help to authenticate these Rockstud flats. Stamps and details seem ok to me in comparison to my other RS, but beige bottoms with black insoles confuse me, and there's also no NOIR signature. Any chance this version ever existed? TIA!!
Item Name (if you know it): Valentino Rockstud flats
Link: n/a
Photos:


----------



## corame

Elenik87 said:


> Hi Corame
> 
> I will ask the seller for more pictures but as she does take a while to reply, I have attached another photo I got from last time that hopefully shows the colour a bit better.
> 
> Also, the code is BL - Z312VIT2.
> 
> View attachment 3628007
> View attachment 3628006
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> E.K.



I need sides as well


----------



## corame

fashion_victim9 said:


> Please help to authenticate these Rockstud flats. Stamps and details seem ok to me in comparison to my other RS, but beige bottoms with black insoles confuse me, and there's also no NOIR signature. Any chance this version ever existed? TIA!!
> Item Name (if you know it): Valentino Rockstud flats
> Link: n/a
> Photos:



These are not Noir. Noir have gun metal studs and black label. 
Still they do not look good. I dont like them even used.
Where you bought these ?


----------



## fashion_victim9

corame said:


> These are not Noir. Noir have gun metal studs and black label.
> Still they do not look good. I dont like them even used.
> Where you bought these ?



purchased them from a trusted offline consignment store a while ago. I see that they are not noir, I've just never seen black insoles with beige soles before.


----------



## corame

fashion_victim9 said:


> purchased them from a trusted offline consignment store a while ago. I see that they are not noir, I've just never seen black insoles with beige soles before.



It is the label from last year.
Anyhow the details inside look very bad.


----------



## fashion_victim9

corame said:


> It is the label from last year.
> Anyhow the details inside look very bad.



sad news
thank you so much for your help


----------



## Elenik87

corame said:


> I need sides as well


Good morning Corame and thank you very much for your on-going help! You're a star!

Please see attached the additional photos I have requested from my seller, showing the sides and the front of the bad - hope these make it somewhat easier for you to tell.






As always, I'm very grateful for your work and look forward to hearing back from you soon!

Best
E.K.


----------



## corame

Elenik87 said:


> Good morning Corame and thank you very much for your on-going help! You're a star!
> 
> Please see attached the additional photos I have requested from my seller, showing the sides and the front of the bad - hope these make it somewhat easier for you to tell.
> 
> View attachment 3628958
> View attachment 3628959
> View attachment 3628960
> 
> 
> As always, I'm very grateful for your work and look forward to hearing back from you soon!
> 
> Best
> E.K.



Authentic


----------



## Elenik87

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you sooo much!! Have a lovely evening and weekend!


----------



## Mist1971

Hello, can anyone help with the definition of this bag, looking for a gift 
Valentino Guido-Vera Pelle draw strings bag, genuine black shagreen grain leather
Product Number on eBay: 292024876974
Seller: 2nd_chance_fashionwear
Http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...876974?hash=item43fe09ffae:g:aZQAAOSwnNBXYd-l

Thank you in advance


----------



## corame

Mist1971 said:


> Hello, can anyone help with the definition of this bag, looking for a gift
> Valentino Guido-Vera Pelle draw strings bag, genuine black shagreen grain leather
> Product Number on eBay: 292024876974
> Seller: 2nd_chance_fashionwear
> Http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...876974?hash=item43fe09ffae:g:aZQAAOSwnNBXYd-l
> 
> Thank you in advance



This is not a Valentino Garavani item.
It is an italian brand.
There are many italian brands "Valentino".


----------



## Mist1971

Thank you for your prompt reply, I'll look further


----------



## corame

Mist1971 said:


> Я буду очень признателен, если вы посмотрите на эти сумки
> 1) Валентино коричневой кожи (Лук) Сумка
> номер товара на eBay: 112299906049
> ассистент Магазин: juluxestyle
> Http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-B...049?hash=item1a25989401:g:tD8AAOSw3v5Internet
> 
> 2) Валентино кожа, элегантный ручной мешок повелительниц
> номер товара на eBay: 162423432953
> Продавец: yuliyuliya
> Http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-L...432953?hash=item25d130e6f9:g:VVYAAOSwG-1ВвМгМ
> 
> 3) Валентино сумка
> номер товара на eBay: 112330867127
> Продавец-консультант: lbw2940
> Http://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-handbag-/112330867127?hash=item1a277101b7:g:LToAAOSwA3deco
> 
> Я очень ценю ваше время, спасибо заранее.



1. I need lining pics inside
2. Link does not work
3. Authentic


----------



## Mist1971

[QUOTE = "corame, должность: 31150222, член: 454151"] 1. Мне нужно выстилающие фото внутри [/ QUOTE]
Продавец добавил фотографии в листинг


----------



## Mist1971

[QUOTE = "corame, должность: 31150222, член: 454151"] 3.  Аутентичные [/ QUOTE]
Many thanks for the confirmation, unfortunately the seller does not send to my country , I will look for options.
You do not tell from which collection this bag?
Thank you for your time.


----------



## corame

Mist1971 said:


> [QUOTE = "corame, должность: 31150222, член: 454151"] 3.  Аутентичные [/ QUOTE]
> Many thanks for the confirmation, unfortunately the seller does not send to my country , I will look for options.
> You do not tell from which collection this bag?
> Thank you for your time.



Thats a Rose bag collection.


----------



## Mist1971

[QUOTE = "corame, должность: 31151843, член: 454151"] То коллекция мешок Роуз [/ QUOTE].
Спасибо за информацию.
Я все-таки удалось его купить, я очень рад!


----------



## corame

Mist1971 said:


> [QUOTE = "corame, должность: 31151843, член: 454151"] То коллекция мешок Роуз [/ QUOTE].
> Спасибо за информацию.
> Я все-таки удалось его купить, я очень рад!



Please write in English. Nobody speaks Russian here


----------



## Mist1971

Excuse me, I do not speak English and I write through an interpreter.
Maybe the computer automatically translates, once again my sincere apologies.


----------



## corame

Mist1971 said:


> Excuse me, I do not speak English and I write through an interpreter.
> Maybe the computer automatically translates, once again my sincere apologies.



Its ok. I understand. The computer does a good job translating. What program it is? By the way.


----------



## Mist1971

corame said:


> Its ok. I understand. The computer does a good job translating. What program it is? By the way.


Had to be disconnected to write 
Google Translate.
Thank you for understanding.


----------



## squidgee

Hi authenticators! I would appreciate your opinion on these Valentino Tango shoes. They are already in my possession, and I've added extra images here that weren't as clear in the eBay listing. TIA!

Item Name: *Valentino Tango Ankle Strap Pumps*
Item Number: 172555274581
Seller ID: misspaulski_closet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172555274581
Additional photos by me:


----------



## nadia2017

Hello, pls help me authenticate this shoes. Thanks a lot in advance!
Item name: Valentino Rockstud Kitten Heels
Seller: jingyifasar_0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152442204715?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Mist1971

Good afternoon.
Can someone see this jacket for me.
Valentino-Roma-Authentic-Designer-Black-Jacket-Signature-Lined-Sz-46-10-Large
Seller: casualelegance_indy
EBay item number: 252727303355
Http://www.ebay.com/itm/252727303355?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you.


----------



## shopbo

Please help me authenticate this item: 
Item Name: Valentino Calfskin Rockstud Camera Crossbody Bag Pink
Item Number: 157676
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-calfskin-rockstud-camera-crossbody-bag-pink-157676 

Many, many thanks in advance!


----------



## corame

squidgee said:


> Hi authenticators! I would appreciate your opinion on these Valentino Tango shoes. They are already in my possession, and I've added extra images here that weren't as clear in the eBay listing. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: *Valentino Tango Ankle Strap Pumps*
> Item Number: 172555274581
> Seller ID: misspaulski_closet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172555274581
> Additional photos by me:
> View attachment 3633823
> View attachment 3633825
> View attachment 3633826



Authentic


----------



## corame

nadia2017 said:


> Hello, pls help me authenticate this shoes. Thanks a lot in advance!
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Kitten Heels
> Seller: jingyifasar_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152442204715?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I need more pics (soles, insoles prints and label).


----------



## corame

Mist1971 said:


> Good afternoon.
> Can someone see this jacket for me.
> Valentino-Roma-Authentic-Designer-Black-Jacket-Signature-Lined-Sz-46-10-Large
> Seller: casualelegance_indy
> EBay item number: 252727303355
> Http://www.ebay.com/itm/252727303355?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you.



I am not authenticating clothes. Sorry


----------



## corame

shopbo said:


> Please help me authenticate this item:
> Item Name: Valentino Calfskin Rockstud Camera Crossbody Bag Pink
> Item Number: 157676
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-calfskin-rockstud-camera-crossbody-bag-pink-157676
> 
> Many, many thanks in advance!



Fake


----------



## shopbo

corame said:


> Fake


Wow. Great to know. I know Fashionphile guarantees authenticity.. Wonder if they know it's fake? 

Was the fraying interior tag the main tip off?


----------



## squidgee

corame said:


> Authentic



Thanks very much for your time and expertise corame!


----------



## Smiamua

Please help me authenticate this bag, thanks in advance!!!
This is for a non auction item on tradesy.

Item name: Valentino glam lock medium
Link:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-black-20869953/?tref=category

Photos:


----------



## aliyalia

Hello everybody!
Please help me authenticate this bag! Thanks for any help!


----------



## Lover1234567

Hi dear authenticator, please help me authenticate this. Thanks!

Item name: Valentino Noir Rockstud Black Silver Studded Ballerina Pointy Flats 39
Item number: 262892771991
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262892771991?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: lash3453

Thanks in advance!


----------



## corame

Smiamua said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag, thanks in advance!!!
> This is for a non auction item on tradesy.
> 
> Item name: Valentino glam lock medium
> Link:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-black-20869953/?tref=category
> 
> Photos:



Need extra picture with the code close up look and the label inside.


----------



## corame

aliyalia said:


> Hello everybody!
> Please help me authenticate this bag! Thanks for any help!



Fake


----------



## corame

Lover1234567 said:


> Hi dear authenticator, please help me authenticate this. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Valentino Noir Rockstud Black Silver Studded Ballerina Pointy Flats 39
> Item number: 262892771991
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262892771991?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: lash3453
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Fake


----------



## corame

aliyalia said:


> Hello everybody!
> Please help me authenticate this bag! Thanks for any help!



Next time use the correct format!


----------



## nadia2017

Item name: Valentino Rockstud Kitten Heels
Seller: jingyifasar_0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152442204715?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Additional pics:




Thank you so so much!!


----------



## nadia2017

nadia2017 said:


> Hello, pls help me authenticate this shoes. Thanks a lot in advance!
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Kitten Heels
> Seller: jingyifasar_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152442204715?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Additional pics:
View attachment 3640582
View attachment 3640583
View attachment 3640584

Thank you so so much!!


----------



## corame

nadia2017 said:


> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Kitten Heels
> Seller: jingyifasar_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152442204715?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Additional pics:
> View attachment 3640571
> View attachment 3640572
> View attachment 3640574
> 
> Thank you so so much!!



Authentic pair


----------



## nadia2017

corame said:


> Authentic pair


Thanks again for your time. I really appreciate it!


----------



## corame

nadia2017 said:


> Thanks again for your time. I really appreciate it!



[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Elliecatt

Hello there, would you please help me to authenticate this bag?
Item name: VALENTINO GARAVANI business Tasche mit Blumen, business bag with flowers
Item number: 131916438733
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/131916438733?ul_noapp=true

(and while we are at it, this bag is from 2015. Does anyone know the original price range? 
This one is not coming with tags and I find it hard to bargain if I have no clue of the original price.)


----------



## corame

Elliecatt said:


> Hello there, would you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> Item name: VALENTINO GARAVANI business Tasche mit Blumen, business bag with flowers
> Item number: 131916438733
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/131916438733?ul_noapp=true
> 
> (and while we are at it, this bag is from 2015. Does anyone know the original price range?
> This one is not coming with tags and I find it hard to bargain if I have no clue of the original price.)



This is a fake bag


----------



## Elliecatt

corame said:


> This is a fake bag


And why do you think it is? Just out of interest. Is it in the details? because to me it looks exactly like the catwalk one.
(Edit: I understand you don't tell exact details on wether something is fake or not.  But this print just looks so difficult to copy! And I rarely bump into this bag.)


----------



## RightasRain

Thank you so very much for your help. I have no experience with Valentino. The seller was very helpful though and sent me additional pictures and said I can return the item for any reason for 15 days. I've never heard of them before so want to be extra careful. Thanks again! 

Item Name: 
*Valentino Women's Rockstud Rolling Noir Small Tote craquelé effect calf leather*
Link: https://www.tribecafashionhouse.com...ntino-womens-rockstud-rolling-noir-small-tote


----------



## Geogirl

Hi, I just received the bag I won in this listing and I have done extensive research on comparing authentic ones to this one but I just want a better peace of mind knowing i was correct. I have included detailed pictures of my own as well. Thank you for your wonderful help! (I apologize if I submitted my own photos in the incorrect format.)

Item Name: Valentino Rock Stud Medium in Rose Poudre
Item Number: 322457952506
Seller ID: trows25
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322457952506?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## RightasRain

RightasRain said:


> Thank you so very much for your help. I have no experience with Valentino. The seller was very helpful though and sent me additional pictures and said I can return the item for any reason for 15 days. I've never heard of them before so want to be extra careful. Thanks again!
> 
> Item Name:
> *Valentino Women's Rockstud Rolling Noir Small Tote craquelé effect calf leather*
> Link: https://www.tribecafashionhouse.com...ntino-womens-rockstud-rolling-noir-small-tote
> View attachment 3643678
> View attachment 3643679
> View attachment 3643680
> View attachment 3643681
> View attachment 3643682



I grabbed the pictures from the listing too so you could zoom on them which you can't on the website itself. I read the first post in this thread, but didn't find what particular photos you may need. I'm probably not doing it right and I'm sorry, I know how annoying that can be. If you need additional photos, please let me know and I'll ask the seller for more. I'm trying, lol! Please see original post, 3664, for the additional pictures the seller sent me. Thank you!


----------



## fashion_victim9

corame said:


> It is the label from last year.
> Anyhow the details inside look very bad.



Hi Corame! With all respect I still had my doubts about those flats and wanted to be sure, so I went ahead and got 3 other opinions about them, 2 of them are private specialists and third is lollipuff. They all conformed authenticity. I am very upset cause I wanted to sell them and this may ruin my sale now. any customer can find pictures and negative verdict, so I feel that I need to share this info, sorry. is there any chance to remove my prev post from here? I am ready to provide a letter from Lollipuff or I can authenticate these flats at any other service that you find trusted enough. thanks


----------



## corame

Elliecatt said:


> And why do you think it is? Just out of interest. Is it in the details? because to me it looks exactly like the catwalk one.
> (Edit: I understand you don't tell exact details on wether something is fake or not.  But this print just looks so difficult to copy! And I rarely bump into this bag.)



Oh, you would be surprised of the color copy)
The label inside and front detail says it all.
I dont even need a code to tell this is fake.


----------



## corame

fashion_victim9 said:


> Hi Corame! With all respect I still had my doubts about those flats and wanted to be sure, so I went ahead and got 3 other opinions about them, 2 of them are private specialists and third is lollipuff. They all conformed authenticity. I am very upset cause I wanted to sell them and this may ruin my sale now. any customer can find pictures and negative verdict, so I feel that I need to share this info, sorry. is there any chance to remove my prev post from here? I am ready to provide a letter from Lollipuff or I can authenticate these flats at any other service that you find trusted enough. thanks



Great and what is this model called pls? 
because to me the details look off. 
As regarding LolliPuff I dont want to write my opinion here, but I would recomment you read some reviews first regarding this web FIRST.
Good luck!


----------



## corame

RightasRain said:


> Thank you so very much for your help. I have no experience with Valentino. The seller was very helpful though and sent me additional pictures and said I can return the item for any reason for 15 days. I've never heard of them before so want to be extra careful. Thanks again!
> 
> Item Name:
> *Valentino Women's Rockstud Rolling Noir Small Tote craquelé effect calf leather*
> Link: https://www.tribecafashionhouse.com...ntino-womens-rockstud-rolling-noir-small-tote
> View attachment 3643678
> View attachment 3643679
> View attachment 3643680
> View attachment 3643681
> View attachment 3643682



Authentic.


----------



## corame

Geogirl said:


> Hi, I just received the bag I won in this listing and I have done extensive research on comparing authentic ones to this one but I just want a better peace of mind knowing i was correct. I have included detailed pictures of my own as well. Thank you for your wonderful help! (I apologize if I submitted my own photos in the incorrect format.)
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rock Stud Medium in Rose Poudre
> Item Number: 322457952506
> Seller ID: trows25
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322457952506?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644821
> View attachment 3644822
> View attachment 3644826
> View attachment 3644829
> View attachment 3644835
> View attachment 3644836
> View attachment 3644837
> View attachment 3644838
> View attachment 3644839
> View attachment 3644842



Pls make 1 picture with both sides of the bag


----------



## fashion_victim9

corame said:


> Great and what is this model called pls?
> because to me the details look off.
> As regarding LolliPuff I dont want to write my opinion here, but I would recomment you read some reviews first regarding this web FIRST.
> Good luck!



they don't name the style, only authentic or not, none of them does as far as I know from my experience. I asked 3 authenticators that are not connected to each other before writing here. Tell me some other party you trust so I can authenticate them there too. as now it's question of my reputation as a seller


----------



## Geogirl

View attachment 3646695


corame said:


> Pls make 1 picture with both sides of the bag


I hope this helps.


----------



## RightasRain

corame said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much for your time! xoxo


----------



## corame

Geogirl said:


> View attachment 3646706
> 
> View attachment 3646695
> 
> I hope this helps.



To me it looks off but you can always ask for a second opinion. I would just skip it


----------



## corame

fashion_victim9 said:


> they don't name the style, only authentic or not, none of them does as far as I know from my experience. I asked 3 authenticators that are not connected to each other before writing here. Tell me some other party you trust so I can authenticate them there too. as now it's question of my reputation as a seller



It is your decission but to me they are not authentic.


----------



## Geogirl

corame said:


> To me it looks off but you can always ask for a second opinion. I would just skip it


Thank you, I will do as you suggested. Second opinions won't hurt, I appreciate your time!


----------



## Mouldie

Hi lovely ladies, would appreciate your time looking at this ebay listing and seeing your opinion of this bag:
Item Number: 292064599172
Seller ID: jen_umi
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentin...599172?hash=item4400681c84:g:p~QAAOSwnHZYT4AU


----------



## sugacookie

Hello CORAME!  Please let me know your thoughts on this bag.  Sorry for the late notice...  Thanks!!

Item Name: Valentino ROCKSTUD ROLLING NOIR CROSS BODY BAG Brand New
Item Number: 122415049559
Seller ID: k*m08
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-ROCKSTUD-ROLLING-NOIR-CROSS-BODY-BAG-Brand-New-/122415049559?


----------



## olalove

Hi Corame, 

I've recently obtained these from a seller on Poshmark and I was wondering if you could help me authenticate them as these are my first pair of Valentino flats! Thank you in advance for your time and assistance. 

Item name: Valentino Rockstud Flats in Noir
http://s1077.photobucket.com/user/ssjchou/library/Valentino Rockstud Flats in Noir


----------



## corame

Mouldie said:


> Hi lovely ladies, would appreciate your time looking at this ebay listing and seeing your opinion of this bag:
> Item Number: 292064599172
> Seller ID: jen_umi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentin...599172?hash=item4400681c84:g:p~QAAOSwnHZYT4AU


Need to see a close up look of the label inside(front pls). Ask the seller if the dust bag belongs to this bag.


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Hello CORAME!  Please let me know your thoughts on this bag.  Sorry for the late notice...  Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino ROCKSTUD ROLLING NOIR CROSS BODY BAG Brand New
> Item Number: 122415049559
> Seller ID: k*m08
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-ROCKSTUD-ROLLING-NOIR-CROSS-BODY-BAG-Brand-New-/122415049559?


It looks ok. Need a close up pict with the code as well.


----------



## corame

olalove said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> I've recently obtained these from a seller on Poshmark and I was wondering if you could help me authenticate them as these are my first pair of Valentino flats! Thank you in advance for your time and assistance.
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Flats in Noir
> http://s1077.photobucket.com/user/ssjchou/library/Valentino Rockstud Flats in Noir


I'm happy this is my last request on this page because I want to write again and for the last time here....
I am not able to authenticate without a VALID LINK anymore due to thread/web rules we need to follow.
I am sorry and I hope everyone is reading this. For anyone who wont and will stil post requests without links, then I will be forced to skip the posts without loosing my time and explain this for everyone coming new.
Sorry ladies. This is for free but at least respect web rules.


----------



## olalove

Hi corame,

Thank you for the response and sorry for any inconveniences caused. I have updated my post with the missing information. Thank you once again for volunteering your time to help us authenticate Valentino items. 

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Flats in Noir
Seller ID: rubyke
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/100-Authentic-Valentino-Rockstud-57ad5a032ba50a0b6b006c9d
Photos: http://s1077.photobucket.com/user/ssjchou/library/Valentino Rockstud Flats in Noir?sort=3&page=1



corame said:


> I'm happy this is my last request on this page because I want to write again and for the last time here....
> I am not able to authenticate without a VALID LINK anymore due to thread/web rules we need to follow.
> I am sorry and I hope everyone is reading this. For anyone who wont and will stil post requests without links, then I will be forced to skip the posts without loosing my time and explain this for everyone coming new.
> Sorry ladies. This is for free but at least respect web rules.


----------



## corame

Authentic


olalove said:


> Hi corame,
> 
> Thank you for the response and sorry for any inconveniences caused. I have updated my post with the missing information. Thank you once again for volunteering your time to help us authenticate Valentino items.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Flats in Noir
> Seller ID: rubyke
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/100-Authentic-Valentino-Rockstud-57ad5a032ba50a0b6b006c9d
> Photos: http://s1077.photobucket.com/user/ssjchou/library/Valentino Rockstud Flats in Noir?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Alone_leaf

Hi everyone! I am very new so i'm not too sure if i can ask u guys' opinion about this Valentino Va Va Voom bag here. Can anyone help me authenticate this bag please?
https://poshmark.com/listing/Need-to-be-authenticated-58e2a2b67fab3a48fd013a9a


----------



## cutejj

Hi ladies,

Please help authenticate the below eBay listing, thank u so much!!!
Item name: Valentino garavani rock stud ankle strap heel in beige poudre sz 36/36.5/37/37.5
Item number: 262812852306
Seller Id: poohbebe
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...852306?hash=item3d30dde052:g:Bj4AAOSwopRYfwTn


----------



## Chocka823

Hello...  I saw this Valentino purse in a Japanese store and would like to ask for your help if this is authentic. Thank you!


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Corame!  Please let me know your thoughts on this bag.  I am still on the hunt...  

Item: Gray Leather Valentino Garavani Rockstud Satchel Handbag
Item #: 122433162046
Seller: lucy_luke2013
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gray-Leathe...162046?hash=item1c8195cb3e:g:tn8AAOSww3tY4dio


----------



## corame

Alone_leaf said:


> Hi everyone! I am very new so i'm not too sure if i can ask u guys' opinion about this Valentino Va Va Voom bag here. Can anyone help me authenticate this bag please?
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Need-to-be-authenticated-58e2a2b67fab3a48fd013a9a



This is a very fake bag


----------



## corame

cutejj said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help authenticate the below eBay listing, thank u so much!!!
> Item name: Valentino garavani rock stud ankle strap heel in beige poudre sz 36/36.5/37/37.5
> Item number: 262812852306
> Seller Id: poohbebe
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...852306?hash=item3d30dde052:g:Bj4AAOSwopRYfwTn



Authentic


----------



## corame

Chocka823 said:


> View attachment 3656149
> View attachment 3656150
> View attachment 3656151
> View attachment 3656152
> View attachment 3656153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello...  I saw this Valentino purse in a Japanese store and would like to ask for your help if this is authentic. Thank you!



I'm not authenticating without a valid link anymore. Sorry


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Hello Corame!  Please let me know your thoughts on this bag.  I am still on the hunt...
> 
> Item: Gray Leather Valentino Garavani Rockstud Satchel Handbag
> Item #: 122433162046
> Seller: lucy_luke2013
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gray-Leathe...162046?hash=item1c8195cb3e:g:tn8AAOSww3tY4dio



This is fake


----------



## cutejj

Thank you your time and really appreciate your help.


----------



## sugacookie

corame said:


> This is fake



Thank you Corame!  I had a feeling the gold tone hardware was odd when it was a Valentino 'Noir' Rockstud on the interior logo.  Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Alone_leaf

Thank you very much corame!!!


----------



## Essex2201

Please authenticate. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252843363572

Thank you in advance 
Xx


----------



## gatorpooh

Please help me authenticate this bag. Fashionphile is usually very trustworthy, but I just want to make sure. The plastic protective sticker is still on the buckle.
Thanks in advance!

http://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-vitello-small-rockstud-shoulder-bag-fuchsia-157452


----------



## corame

Essex2201 said:


> Please authenticate.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252843363572
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Xx



Need to see the label imprint as well close up look


----------



## corame

gatorpooh said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Fashionphile is usually very trustworthy, but I just want to make sure. The plastic protective sticker is still on the buckle.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-vitello-small-rockstud-shoulder-bag-fuchsia-157452



Not always. I just authenticated a fake bag on another thread from them. 
I need to see pictures taken by you when you get it.


----------



## gatorpooh

corame said:


> Not always. I just authenticated a fake bag on another thread from them.
> I need to see pictures taken by you when you get it.



Oh, good to know. I'll post pics when I receive it. Thank you!


----------



## Norataro

mga13 said:


> Not authentic.


I want to authenticate my hanbag


----------



## Norataro

Norataro said:


> I want to authenticate my hanbag


----------



## Norataro




----------



## Norataro

Norataro said:


> I want to authenticate my hanbag





Norataro said:


> I want to authenticate my hanbag





Norataro said:


> I want to authenticate my hanbag


How u know itsnot authentic? I
Purchased online and they said its authentic


----------



## Norataro

The bag have similar serial no with one of the bag here ,,


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Hi Corame!  Can I have the aid of your eagle eye and knowledge to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much for your time and expertise. 

Item: Valentino Rockstud Black Flap Wristlet Clutch New
Item Number: 182517712649
Seller: famy2708
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182517712649?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hi Corame!  Can I have the aid of your eagle eye and knowledge to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much for your time and expertise.
> 
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Black Flap Wristlet Clutch New
> Item Number: 182517712649
> Seller: famy2708
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182517712649?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Need to see the code inside and a clear picture with the label inside.


----------



## InkandescentIvy

Do Valentinos have tan dust bags? I just got these is the mail and was expecting a red dust bag so now I'm a bit thrown off. They came from SSENSE in Canada. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Faulin

Please authenticate my shoes , thankyou

Item name : valentino garavani rockstud leather trainers
Link : not available
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/Faulin_7/embed/story"></iframe>


----------



## corame

InkandescentIvy said:


> Do Valentinos have tan dust bags? I just got these is the mail and was expecting a red dust bag so now I'm a bit thrown off. They came from SSENSE in Canada. Thanks for your help!



Yes, they do.


----------



## corame

Faulin said:


> Please authenticate my shoes , thankyou
> 
> Item name : valentino garavani rockstud leather trainers
> Link : not available
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/Faulin_7/embed/story"></iframe>



I am not authenticating without a valid link


----------



## Faulin

corame said:


> I am not authenticating without a valid link


I'm so sorry 
Can you authenticate my shoes please


----------



## corame

Faulin said:


> I'm so sorry
> Can you authenticate my shoes please
> View attachment 3665020
> View attachment 3665021



You quoted it but not read it


----------



## Essex2201

↑
Please authenticate. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252843363572

Thank you in advance 
Xx
Need to see the label imprint as well close up look





As requested x


----------



## Kele25

Hello!  These shoes look authentic, but the back heel tip is not black.  At all the department stores and review pictures the back heel tip is black.  Can you please authenticate?  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!

Item Name:VALENTINO GARAVANY WOMEN'S STILETTOS SHOES, 4.5 US SIZE
Item Number: 332169496784
Seller ID:  jewelrywholesaler
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...496784?hash=item4d56d848d0:g:rMUAAOSw4CFY3Vmy


----------



## corame

Essex2201 said:


> ↑
> Please authenticate.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252843363572
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Xx
> Need to see the label imprint as well close up look
> 
> View attachment 3665215
> 
> 
> 
> As requested x



Fake


----------



## corame

Kele25 said:


> Hello!  These shoes look authentic, but the back heel tip is not black.  At all the department stores and review pictures the back heel tip is black.  Can you please authenticate?  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!
> 
> Item Name:VALENTINO GARAVANY WOMEN'S STILETTOS SHOES, 4.5 US SIZE
> Item Number: 332169496784
> Seller ID:  jewelrywholesaler
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...496784?hash=item4d56d848d0:g:rMUAAOSw4CFY3Vmy



Authentic


----------



## beddy101

Would anyone please be able to tell me the name of this Valentino bag?


----------



## Essex2201

↑
↑
Please authenticate. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252843363572

Thank you in advance 
Xx
Need to see the label imprint as well close up look

View attachment 3665215 


As requested x
Fake



Hi corame, I've had this bag authenticated be authenticate4u and they have advised it is authentic. Could you be mistaken in this case? Thanks


----------



## corame

beddy101 said:


> Would anyone please be able to tell me the name of this Valentino bag?



This is not a Valentino Garavani bag.


----------



## corame

Essex2201 said:


> ↑
> ↑
> Please authenticate.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252843363572
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Xx
> Need to see the label imprint as well close up look
> 
> View attachment 3665215
> 
> 
> As requested x
> Fake
> 
> 
> 
> Hi corame, I've had this bag authenticated be authenticate4u and they have advised it is authentic. Could you be mistaken in this case? Thanks



This is my opinion and I do sustain it.
I dont want to get into arguments about other authenticators.
It is your decission.


----------



## bibs76

Hi,
Any help in authenticating these sunglasses would be appreciated.  Hope this link/style is allowed.

No auction item.

Seller:  Ozsale

Style:  Acetate Sunglasses 

Link: https://www.ozsale.com.au/product.a...YU3dpYm5WdFpYSnBZMFpwYkhSbGNuTWlPbHRkZlE9PQ==

Many thanks.


----------



## beddy101

corame said:


> This is not a Valentino Garavani bag.


Oh no sorry, it's definitely a Valentino bag - its a fairly old one though - just wondered if anyone knew the name?


----------



## corame

bibs76 said:


> Hi,
> Any help in authenticating these sunglasses would be appreciated.  Hope this link/style is allowed.
> 
> No auction item.
> 
> Seller:  Ozsale
> 
> Style:  Acetate Sunglasses
> 
> Link: https://www.ozsale.com.au/product.a...YU3dpYm5WdFpYSnBZMFpwYkhSbGNuTWlPbHRkZlE9PQ==
> 
> Many thanks.



I do not authenticate sunglasses


----------



## corame

bibs76 said:


> Hi,
> Any help in authenticating these sunglasses would be appreciated.  Hope this link/style is allowed.
> 
> No auction item.
> 
> Seller:  Ozsale
> 
> Style:  Acetate Sunglasses
> 
> Link: https://www.ozsale.com.au/product.a...YU3dpYm5WdFpYSnBZMFpwYkhSbGNuTWlPbHRkZlE9PQ==
> 
> Many thanks.



Actually, there must be a special thread for sunglasses. Here I only authenticate bags.


----------



## Lover1234567

Hi, if you could please help me authenticate this, I would be very grateful. Thanks!

Item name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Noir Ballerina Patent Shoe UK6.5 EUR39.5 £635
Item number: 162477049746
Seller: kitty0301kp
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162477049746?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Lover1234567

Please authenticate this pair too! Thanks 

Item name: MINT In Box EUC Valentino Rockstud Caged Flats Rare Beautiful Blue 39/9 B
Item number: 262939616912
Seller:ramsalesintl 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262939616912?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Lover1234567

Please authenticate this pair too! Thanks 

Item name: VALENTINO - PINK ROCKSTUD FLATS - SIZE 39
Item number: 282433954983
Seller: shopjane88 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VALENTIN...id=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=142354241766


----------



## corame

Lover1234567 said:


> Hi, if you could please help me authenticate this, I would be very grateful. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Noir Ballerina Patent Shoe UK6.5 EUR39.5 £635
> Item number: 162477049746
> Seller: kitty0301kp
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162477049746?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I need to see pics of the soles, insoles, imprints.


----------



## corame

Lover1234567 said:


> Please authenticate this pair too! Thanks
> 
> Item name: MINT In Box EUC Valentino Rockstud Caged Flats Rare Beautiful Blue 39/9 B
> Item number: 262939616912
> Seller:ramsalesintl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262939616912?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## corame

Lover1234567 said:


> Please authenticate this pair too! Thanks
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO - PINK ROCKSTUD FLATS - SIZE 39
> Item number: 282433954983
> Seller: shopjane88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VALENTIN...id=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=142354241766



Authentic


----------



## Lover1234567

corame said:


> I need to see pics of the soles, insoles, imprints.



I've got more pictures. Thanks a lot !


----------



## Lover1234567

Please authenticate this thanks  

Item name: VALENTINO rockstud Nude Patent Leather Ballerina Flats 8.5 100% Authentic
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282442677150?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item number: 282442677150
Seller: pricedtoimpress101


----------



## Lover1234567

Sorry for all the listings, please authenticate this as well thanks! 

Item name: Valentino* Rockstud Caged T- Strap Ballerina Flat Poudre/Sasso $995 Neiman 8.5/39
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentino-...%3A9b8b9e4815b0aa125c80dcb8fffaf53f%7Ciid%3A1*
*Item number: 162479010756*
*Seller: everadore*


----------



## corame

Lover1234567 said:


> I've got more pictures. Thanks a lot !



Authentic


----------



## corame

Lover1234567 said:


> Please authenticate this thanks
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO rockstud Nude Patent Leather Ballerina Flats 8.5 100% Authentic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282442677150?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item number: 282442677150
> Seller: pricedtoimpress101



Fake


----------



## corame

Lover1234567 said:


> Sorry for all the listings, please authenticate this as well thanks!
> 
> Item name: Valentino* Rockstud Caged T- Strap Ballerina Flat Poudre/Sasso $995 Neiman 8.5/39
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentino-...%3A9b8b9e4815b0aa125c80dcb8fffaf53f%7Ciid%3A1*
> *Item number: 162479010756*
> *Seller: everadore*



Authentic


----------



## charlottteec

Hi just wondered if anyone could possibly authenticate these Valentino trainers in pale pink lace 

The link is http://depop.com/larat87/larat87-valentino-rockstud-trainers-size-8

Thanks so much


----------



## nadia2017

Hello, please take a look at this bag:
Item Name: Valentino Glam Lock Mini Bag
Seller: Herbag
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-black-21256829/?tref=closet
Thank you in advance!!!!!


----------



## corame

charlottteec said:


> Hi just wondered if anyone could possibly authenticate these Valentino trainers in pale pink lace
> 
> The link is http://depop.com/larat87/larat87-valentino-rockstud-trainers-size-8
> 
> Thanks so much



I need more pics


----------



## corame

nadia2017 said:


> Hello, please take a look at this bag:
> Item Name: Valentino Glam Lock Mini Bag
> Seller: Herbag
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-cross-body-bag-black-21256829/?tref=closet
> Thank you in advance!!!!!



I stopped authenticating bags from Tradesy. Too many fakes there and they also deny acces to some listings.


----------



## charlottteec

corame said:


> I need more pics


----------



## corame

charlottteec said:


> View attachment 3681722
> View attachment 3681722
> View attachment 3681724
> View attachment 3681725
> View attachment 3681726
> View attachment 3681722
> View attachment 3681727
> View attachment 3681728



Also need a pic with the print of the insoles


----------



## charlottteec

Sorry added thanks so much


----------



## corame

charlottteec said:


> Hi just wondered if anyone could possibly authenticate these Valentino trainers in pale pink lace
> 
> The link is http://depop.com/larat87/larat87-valentino-rockstud-trainers-size-8
> 
> Thanks so much



Authentic


----------



## lotto

Dear Valentino experts, 

I am wondering about the authenticity of these shoes:

Item Name: new boxed valentino rockstud shoes/heels white patent 10cm heel size 4.5/5
Item Number: 282455369999
Seller ID: pinlinuk23
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/new-boxed...ite-patent-10cm-heel-size-4-5-5-/282455369999

Thank you so much! Best, L.


----------



## theclassic

Hello! Are these pictures good enough to see? I can zoom in on the soles on my phone, but unsure if they are clear enough. Thanks so much!

ITEM: Rockstud Cage Flats
Item #: 262569286566
Seller: ethaleigh00

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262569286566?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## theclassic

And these as well please:

ITEM: Rockstud Ballet Flats
Item #:  152502478127
Seller: 4evermanman

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152502478127?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you again!! ~


----------



## Jooniie

Hi, 

This is my first purchase for Valentino shoes. I got this beauty from a reseller. Could you kindly help to authenticate this? TIA 
Item name : MW2S0376 Valentino Ballerina Rosso


----------



## Jooniie

Jooniie said:


> View attachment 3686858
> View attachment 3686861
> View attachment 3686862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is my first purchase for Valentino shoes. I got this beauty from a reseller. Could you kindly help to authenticate this? TIA
> Item name : MW2S0376 Valentino Ballerina Rosso





Jooniie said:


> View attachment 3686858
> View attachment 3686861
> View attachment 3686862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is my first purchase for Valentino shoes. I got this beauty from a reseller. Could you kindly help to authenticate this? TIA
> Item name : MW2S0376 Valentino Ballerina Rosso



Adding one more pic. Pls help. Tq.


----------



## corame

lotto said:


> Dear Valentino experts,
> 
> I am wondering about the authenticity of these shoes:
> 
> Item Name: new boxed valentino rockstud shoes/heels white patent 10cm heel size 4.5/5
> Item Number: 282455369999
> Seller ID: pinlinuk23
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/new-boxed...ite-patent-10cm-heel-size-4-5-5-/282455369999
> 
> Thank you so much! Best, L.



Fake


----------



## corame

theclassic said:


> Hello! Are these pictures good enough to see? I can zoom in on the soles on my phone, but unsure if they are clear enough. Thanks so much!
> 
> ITEM: Rockstud Cage Flats
> Item #: 262569286566
> Seller: ethaleigh00
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262569286566?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## corame

theclassic said:


> And these as well please:
> 
> ITEM: Rockstud Ballet Flats
> Item #:  152502478127
> Seller: 4evermanman
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152502478127?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you again!! ~



I need more pics with their details


----------



## corame

Jooniie said:


> Adding one more pic. Pls help. Tq.



I'm not authenticating without a valid link.
The new rules need to be follow


----------



## lotto

corame said:


> Fake



Cheers, corame!


----------



## Jooniie

corame said:


> I'm not authenticating without a valid link.
> The new rules need to be follow



Hi Corame,
I got this pair from the link below. As this is my 1st time purchasing from them so I'm unsure the authenticity and I got this at a really low price. Appreciate if u can help. 

https://www.reebonz.com/sg/valentin...ino-garavani-rockstud-ballerina-flats-1388132


----------



## theclassic

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!!


----------



## Kele25

Hello!  Please authenticate.  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!

Item Name: Valentino Pink Patent Leather Rockstud SlingbackSandal Pump Shoe 35EU（us4.5）
Item Number: 252904822134
Seller ID: kliu4970
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252904822134?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## CallaBerry

Dear experts,

Pls enlighten me on the claimed authenticity of the item below:

Item name: unknown
Site: carousell
Link: https://carousell.com/p/authentic-v...file&ref_referrer=/yegoodies/&ref_sId=7188167


----------



## CallaBerry

Hi i need your help in finding out if below mario valentino item is genuine authentic..

Item name: unknown
View attachment 3688286
View attachment 3688286
View attachment 3688287
View attachment 3688289


----------



## gatorpooh

Hello. Can someone please help authenticate this bag? I purchased from Joma Shop. Thank you! 

Valentino Rockstud Camera Bag

http://www.jomashop.com/valentino-mw2b0809vsf-i16.html


----------



## corame

Jooniie said:


> Hi Corame,
> I got this pair from the link below. As this is my 1st time purchasing from them so I'm unsure the authenticity and I got this at a really low price. Appreciate if u can help.
> 
> https://www.reebonz.com/sg/valentin...ino-garavani-rockstud-ballerina-flats-1388132



Authentic


----------



## corame

Kele25 said:


> Hello!  Please authenticate.  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Pink Patent Leather Rockstud SlingbackSandal Pump Shoe 35EU（us4.5）
> Item Number: 252904822134
> Seller ID: kliu4970
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252904822134?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



They look good


----------



## corame

CallaBerry said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Pls enlighten me on the claimed authenticity of the item below:
> 
> Item name: unknown
> Site: carousell
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/authentic-v...file&ref_referrer=/yegoodies/&ref_sId=7188167
> 
> View attachment 3688286
> View attachment 3688287
> View attachment 3688289
> View attachment 3688290



I stopped authenticating Carousell items.
They are unfair.


----------



## corame

gatorpooh said:


> Hello. Can someone please help authenticate this bag? I purchased from Joma Shop. Thank you!
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Camera Bag
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/valentino-mw2b0809vsf-i16.html
> 
> View attachment 3688612
> View attachment 3688613
> View attachment 3688614
> View attachment 3688615
> View attachment 3688616
> View attachment 3688617
> View attachment 3688618



JomaShop is known for selling authentic stuff.
I need to see the code but the bag looks fine.


----------



## gatorpooh

corame said:


> JomaShop is known for selling authentic stuff.
> I need to see the code but the bag looks fine.



Thank you Corame! Here is a picture of the code. Sorry it's so blurry.


----------



## CallaBerry

corame said:


> I stopped authenticating Carousell items.
> They are unfair.
> 
> - Will stop skimming through carousell then  thanks for the tip


----------



## corame

gatorpooh said:


> Thank you Corame! Here is a picture of the code. Sorry it's so blurry.
> View attachment 3690989



It looks ok. 
I need you to take your own pics upon receiving it, just to be sure you get the same bag.


----------



## gatorpooh

corame said:


> It looks ok.
> I need you to take your own pics upon receiving it, just to be sure you get the same bag.



Those were actually my pics of the bag I received  Thanks again! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Ky2wang88

Please help me authenticate this Valentino tote.

Thanks!

Picture here
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0kJ058xyG5881d


----------



## corame

Ky2wang88 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Valentino tote.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Picture here
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0kJ058xyG5881d



I dont authenticate without a valid link


----------



## hazyluck

Hi, I just received this, my friend advised me to get it check on here, thank you for your help Corame!

Item Name: wonens Authentic Valentino Handbag
Item Number: 272653712294
Seller ID: vakhi_vakhi
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wonens-Au...T6rfgGeeAjw%2BTgwXc3c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc











Please let me know if you need anymore pictures, Thank you!


----------



## corame

hazyluck said:


> Hi, I just received this, my friend advised me to get it check on here, thank you for your help Corame!
> 
> Item Name: wonens Authentic Valentino Handbag
> Item Number: 272653712294
> Seller ID: vakhi_vakhi
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wonens-Au...T6rfgGeeAjw%2BTgwXc3c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you need anymore pictures, Thank you!



Fake


----------



## hazyluck

corame said:


> Fake



Hi Corame, Thank you very much for your help, I just want to add some more clear pictures before I open a case, the seller seems genuine and said the bag was brought 3 years ago, I know the lighting in the last two pictures wasn't too good so I hope you would help me check again, thank you very much. I really appreciate your hard work.


----------



## corame

hazyluck said:


> Hi Corame, Thank you very much for your help, I just want to add some more clear pictures before I open a case, the seller seems genuine and said the bag was brought 3 years ago, I know the lighting in the last two pictures wasn't too good so I hope you would help me check again, thank you very much. I really appreciate your hard work.



Look, I dont want to contradict. It's absolutelly your decission. You can ask the seller your money back without opening a case. 
My opinion is that it's a fake.
If you want to take this further, it is your choice.


----------



## hazyluck

Thank you very much for your help Corame,  I really really appreciate you helping me again. I'm going to contact the seller now. Can you tell me may be in a private message about what is wrong so I can tell the seller? I understand you may not comfortable sharing it on this thread. If not, I understand too, Thank you.



corame said:


> Look, I dont want to contradict. It's absolutelly your decission. You can ask the seller your money back without opening a case.
> My opinion is that it's a fake.
> If you want to take this further, it is your choice.


----------



## vintage_eve

Hello, just wondering if anyone can tell me if this is authentic? I thought it looked ok but upon having a better look at the photos, I now have some doubts... TIA  
Item name: Authentic Valentino Garavani Green Clutch
Seller id: figandco 
Item number: 222504822847
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## JuF

I'd like to know if this clutch is authentic. 
Thanks

Item Name: BWB00300
Item Number: P45
Seller ID: don't know
Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-d...3820&qid=5izqqmhaivcs.5emm&ref=17&sref=search


----------



## Pinkie*

Hi Everybody

Please help. Did i bought a fake?

Item name:
*Valentino Garavani Handbag-Brown-Bow Design-Shoulder&crossbody straps-Leather*
Seller ID:calheff
Item number:

Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/272669260509


----------



## Lover1234567

Hi, is this pair of Valentino rockstud authentic? Thanks!


----------



## kpalsy

Please Authenticate this Valentino (it has been years since I have posted, please forgive me if there are any errors in the format).
Item ID Name: Valentino Patent Bag
eBay Seller ID: love052392
Item ID Number: 112376931627
Photobucket Link:  http://s827.photobucket.com/user/kpalsy/library/Valentino


----------



## corame

vintage_eve said:


> Hello, just wondering if anyone can tell me if this is authentic? I thought it looked ok but upon having a better look at the photos, I now have some doubts... TIA
> Item name: Authentic Valentino Garavani Green Clutch
> Seller id: figandco
> Item number: 222504822847
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



It looks fine to me.
Pls add your own pics when you get it.


----------



## corame

JuF said:


> I'd like to know if this clutch is authentic.
> Thanks
> 
> Item Name: BWB00300
> Item Number: P45
> Seller ID: don't know
> Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-d...3820&qid=5izqqmhaivcs.5emm&ref=17&sref=search



Authentic


----------



## corame

Pinkie* said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> Please help. Did i bought a fake?
> 
> Item name:
> *Valentino Garavani Handbag-Brown-Bow Design-Shoulder&crossbody straps-Leather*
> Seller ID:calheff
> Item number:
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/272669260509



It looks fake to me


----------



## corame

kpalsy said:


> Please Authenticate this Valentino (it has been years since I have posted, please forgive me if there are any errors in the format).
> Item ID Name: Valentino Patent Bag
> eBay Seller ID: love052392
> Item ID Number: 112376931627
> Photobucket Link:  http://s827.photobucket.com/user/kpalsy/library/Valentino



We dont authenticate without a valid link anymore. New rule! 
Sorry


----------



## kpalsy

corame said:


> We dont authenticate without a valid link anymore. New rule!
> Sorry


By valid link, do you mean the photobucket link?  Did you need the eBay link, as well?  Sorry, in advance.


----------



## kpalsy

kpalsy said:


> By valid link, do you mean the photobucket link?  Did you need the eBay link, as well?  Sorry, in advance.


Ebay link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/112376931627?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Photobucket:  http://s827.photobucket.com/user/kpalsy/library/Valentino?sort=3&page=1

Is this what you meant?

She did not provide the best photos.  I took my own on photobucket, but I am happy to submit however necessary.  Thanks.


----------



## mrsmw88

Is this item authentic?  
Item name: Multi-section Rocketed Satchel
Seller: Tradesy seller
Item ID: 15647569
Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-studded-leather-satchel-sand-15647569/


----------



## mrsmw88

Is this item authentic?  
Item name: Multi-section Rocketed Satchel
Seller: Tradesy seller
Item ID: 15647569
Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-studded-leather-satchel-sand-15647569/
 Here's some additional pictures for more detail.


----------



## Lover1234567

I received this pair of shoes from eBay. Just wanting to know if it's authentic Valentino rockstuds? Thanks !


----------



## Pinkie*

corame said:


> It looks fake to me


Thank you very much


----------



## corame

kpalsy said:


> Ebay link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/112376931627?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Photobucket:  http://s827.photobucket.com/user/kpalsy/library/Valentino?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Is this what you meant?
> 
> She did not provide the best photos.  I took my own on photobucket, but I am happy to submit however necessary.  Thanks.



I would pass


----------



## corame

mrsmw88 said:


> Is this item authentic?
> Item name: Multi-section Rocketed Satchel
> Seller: Tradesy seller
> Item ID: 15647569
> Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-studded-leather-satchel-sand-15647569/
> Here's some additional pictures for more detail.



This is authentic and will be absolutelly the last time I'm authenticatinf bags from Tradesy.
They have MANY fakes there and I hate the fact that when they smell an authenticator around, they block the access.


----------



## corame

Lover1234567 said:


> I received this pair of shoes from eBay. Just wanting to know if it's authentic Valentino rockstuds? Thanks !



You need to include the auction link


----------



## mrsmw88

corame said:


> This is authentic and will be absolutelly the last time I'm authenticatinf bags from Tradesy.
> They have MANY fakes there and I hate the fact that when they smell an authenticator around, they block the access.


Thank you so much


----------



## kpalsy

corame said:


> I would pass


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## vintage_eve

corame said:


> It looks fine to me.
> Pls add your own pics when you get it.



Thanks for your help Corame... I will put up more pics as soon as I get it


----------



## Lover1234567

corame said:


> You need to include the auction link


http://m.ebay.com.au/orderDetails?itemId=162479010756&txnId=1544477211006
This is the link. Thanks


----------



## corame

Lover1234567 said:


> http://m.ebay.com.au/orderDetails?itemId=162479010756&txnId=1544477211006
> This is the link. Thanks



Authentic


----------



## jandals

Hi ladies, what do you think of this one?

Valentino Rockstud Garavani Nude Calfskin Leather Rockstud Lock Middle Flap Bag
Seller: myworklive6
Item number: 272682133092
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentin...le-Flap-Bag-/272682133092?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## corame

jandals said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think of this one?
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Garavani Nude Calfskin Leather Rockstud Lock Middle Flap Bag
> Seller: myworklive6
> Item number: 272682133092
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentin...le-Flap-Bag-/272682133092?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Authentic


----------



## mypisce

Hi corame,
Can you please have a look at this valentine bag?

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Garavani Noir grained leather Rockstud Lock Middle Flap Bag
Item Number: 272679320504
Seller ID: myworklife6
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272679320504?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## corame

mypisce said:


> Hi corame,
> Can you please have a look at this valentine bag?
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Garavani Noir grained leather Rockstud Lock Middle Flap Bag
> Item Number: 272679320504
> Seller ID: myworklife6
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272679320504?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



Fake


----------



## leibunny

Hi,

I recently bought this preloved Valentino Garavani rockstud bag from who I was told was a reputable seller. It looks like it's the real deal but this is my first valentino so I'm no expert.

Can you please confirm that it's authentic?

Thanks.

Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud double handle bag (i think?)

Link to photos: http://s1339.photobucket.com/user/leibunny12/media/12_zpslyl8g9p3.png.html?o=0

Thanks

LB


----------



## fancybagnewbie

Can someone please authenticate this Valentino Garavani Rockstud Clutch? Colour is poudre. I purchased off an overseas website which is supposedly reputable, but am having second thoughts and worries about authenticity. Thank you.


----------



## mypisce

corame said:


> Fake



Thank you so much for your help corame!


----------



## fancybagnewbie

Actually, I just went to Nordstrom's and David's today to compare the bag and it's the same. The tag and serial number fabric were throwing me off but it's the same at the department stores. Huge relief! Thanks anyways - no more need to authenticate. I'm taking the tags off and keeping it!


----------



## oliviaselene

hi everyone! i bought this valentino shoes from eBay..please tell me if these are authentic please please...this is my first valentino so i really don't have an idea on what to look at...i would be very grateful for your help..thank you x
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272673496255?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

leibunny said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought this preloved Valentino Garavani rockstud bag from who I was told was a reputable seller. It looks like it's the real deal but this is my first valentino so I'm no expert.
> 
> Can you please confirm that it's authentic?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud double handle bag (i think?)
> 
> Link to photos: http://s1339.photobucket.com/user/leibunny12/media/12_zpslyl8g9p3.png.html?o=0
> 
> Thanks
> 
> LB



First of all you need to include the link you bought this from, second, pls add your own pics as well.


----------



## corame

fancybagnewbie said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Valentino Garavani Rockstud Clutch? Colour is poudre. I purchased off an overseas website which is supposedly reputable, but am having second thoughts and worries about authenticity. Thank you.



Fake


----------



## corame

oliviaselene said:


> hi everyone! i bought this valentino shoes from eBay..please tell me if these are authentic please please...this is my first valentino so i really don't have an idea on what to look at...i would be very grateful for your help..thank you x
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272673496255?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 3711626
> View attachment 3711626
> View attachment 3711627
> View attachment 3711628
> View attachment 3711629
> View attachment 3711630
> View attachment 3711631
> View attachment 3711636
> View attachment 3711626
> View attachment 3711627
> View attachment 3711628
> View attachment 3711629
> View attachment 3711630
> View attachment 3711631
> View attachment 3711636
> View attachment 3711627
> View attachment 3711628
> View attachment 3711629
> View attachment 3711630
> View attachment 3711631



Authentic


----------



## vintage_eve

corame said:


> It looks fine to me.
> Pls add your own pics when you get it.



Hi Corame,
Here are some other photos including the tag inside (which was quite difficult to get to!). It turned out to be quite a different green to what I expected from ebay pics. Let me know what you think.
Thanks!!


----------



## meeh16

Can someone please authenticate this Valentino Rockstud Flats

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...39/1261397733?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## corame

vintage_eve said:


> Hi Corame,
> Here are some other photos including the tag inside (which was quite difficult to get to!). It turned out to be quite a different green to what I expected from ebay pics. Let me know what you think.
> Thanks!!



Is it VSI at the end of the code or XSI?


----------



## corame

meeh16 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Valentino Rockstud Flats
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...39/1261397733?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



I need clear pics with the labels and stamps, also there is a code on the inside right side of the shoe. I want to see that one as well


----------



## meeh16

corame said:


> I need clear pics with the labels and stamps, also there is a code on the inside right side of the shoe. I want to see that one as well



Seller gave me these pics. I will try to ask for the stamp


----------



## corame

meeh16 said:


> Seller gave me these pics. I will try to ask for the stamp



I need to see the code clear pls.


----------



## louisa123

can someone please authenticate this for me? 

valentino rockstud black caged ballerina flats size 36
Listing number: 192202273526
seller: amandaspense
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/-/192202273526?

Comments: what kind of leather is this?

thanks!


----------



## meeh16

Here are additional pics


----------



## leibunny

corame said:


> First of all you need to include the link you bought this from, second, pls add your own pics as well.



Hi Corame,

I can't add a link as I bought the bag from a seller on instagram and she has now taken down the post.

I thought I added photos via a link? here they are again.

thank you.


----------



## asellier

Hi everyone! Can you please help me to authenticate this Rockstud bag: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Authentic-VA...709026?hash=item4b183589a2:g:n00AAOSw1WJZJqxX


----------



## corame

louisa123 said:


> can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> valentino rockstud black caged ballerina flats size 36
> Listing number: 192202273526
> seller: amandaspense
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/-/192202273526?
> 
> Comments: what kind of leather is this?
> 
> thanks!



Fake. 
They should be calf & nappa leather.


----------



## corame

leibunny said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> I can't add a link as I bought the bag from a seller on instagram and she has now taken down the post.
> 
> I thought I added photos via a link? here they are again.
> 
> thank you.



It is a fake


----------



## corame

meeh16 said:


> Here are additional pics



Authentic


----------



## corame

asellier said:


> Hi everyone! Can you please help me to authenticate this Rockstud bag: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Authentic-VA...709026?hash=item4b183589a2:g:n00AAOSw1WJZJqxX



The pics are very unclear...


----------



## meeh16

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## mypisce

Hi corame,

Would you please me check if this valentino is authentic?

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rock Stud Lock Red Leather Cross-body Chain Bag 
Item Number: 272697518582
Seller ID: sellingauthenticdesignergoods
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272697518582?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

mypisce said:


> Hi corame,
> 
> Would you please me check if this valentino is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rock Stud Lock Red Leather Cross-body Chain Bag
> Item Number: 272697518582
> Seller ID: sellingauthenticdesignergoods
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272697518582?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much!



Skip it


----------



## mypisce

corame said:


> Skip it


Thank you so much! You are always so helpful!


----------



## Lovinaisha

Hi corame,

Would you please help me check if this valentino is authentic? I won the bid from eBay and this are my first Valentino hence I have no clue what to look out for. 

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rock Stud  
Item Number: 142400269234
Seller ID: nooalkhalid-0 (20)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142400269234?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649 
Comment- Thank you so much


----------



## corame

mypisce said:


> Thank you so much! You are always so helpful!



[emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## corame

Lovinaisha said:


> Hi corame,
> 
> Would you please help me check if this valentino is authentic? I won the bid from eBay and this are my first Valentino hence I have no clue what to look out for.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rock Stud
> Item Number: 142400269234
> Seller ID: nooalkhalid-0 (20)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142400269234?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> Comment- Thank you so much



They look good, however, pls add your own pics upon receiving.


----------



## Deepu_P

Hi guys can you please authenticate these shoes for me.


----------



## Lovinaisha

corame said:


> They look good, however, pls add your own pics upon receiving.


I will as soon as I receive them. Thanks a million for your help.


----------



## Jooniie

Hihi,

Please help to authenticate this Antique Rose ankle strap heels bought from Reebonz. I bought this pair recently at a really good price, are they authentic?

Link: https://www.reebonz.com/hk/valentin...o-garavani-rockstud-ankle-strap-heels-1532525

TIA!


----------



## DinaGoldi

Ho corname!
you please help me check if this valentino is authentic? I bought it from Moscow, girl said, that it was bought from TSUM center.
Valentino Superhero Spiderman bag, limited edition.


----------



## DinaGoldi

DinaGoldi said:


> Hi corame!
> Sorry, I wrote your name wrong)
> you please help me check if this valentino is authentic? I bought it from Moscow, girl said, that it was bought from TSUM center.
> Valentino Superhero Spiderman bag, limited edition.


----------



## corame

Jooniie said:


> Hihi,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this Antique Rose ankle strap heels bought from Reebonz. I bought this pair recently at a really good price, are they authentic?
> 
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/hk/valentin...o-garavani-rockstud-ankle-strap-heels-1532525
> 
> TIA!



Authentic


----------



## corame

DinaGoldi said:


> Ho corname!
> you please help me check if this valentino is authentic? I bought it from Moscow, girl said, that it was bought from TSUM center.
> Valentino Superhero Spiderman bag, limited edition.



This is not authentic


----------



## DinaGoldi

corame said:


> This is not authentic


I am si sorry, but could U explane why exactly it is not authentic. The girl is agree to go to Valentino official shop, because she is sure) and she told, that It wad bought in 2015, and was just in closet, and label was spoiled in shop. The bag is very beautiful, heavy with temples. Thank U so mch.


----------



## Lovinaisha

Lovinaisha said:


> I will as soon as I receive them. Thanks a million for your help.





corame said:


> They look good, however, pls add your own pics upon receiving.



Hi Corame, 

Please see attached additional pictures taken by me. 

Thanks a million for your help


----------



## Lovinaisha

DinaGoldi said:


> I am si sorry, but could U explane why exactly it is not authentic. The girl is agree to go to Valentino official shop, because she is sure) and she told, that It wad bought in 2015, and was just in closet, and label was spoiled in shop. The bag is very beautiful, heavy with temples. Thank U so mch.


I am not an authenticatator  but I can see so many red flags on this bag. The bag is in new condition yet all the stamping are wearing of and not clear. Valentino stamping inside the bag is silver and it's look funny. The stamping on the second picture look badly done and sewn. This is very clear, This bag cannot be real because Valentino is known for quality and perfection. Girl that is why you that much for the bag. The bag sewing all around it looks poor too. I will suggest you take the bag in-store with the lady I bet she will freak out, they say that sometimes because they know you won't.


----------



## corame

DinaGoldi said:


> I am si sorry, but could U explane why exactly it is not authentic. The girl is agree to go to Valentino official shop, because she is sure) and she told, that It wad bought in 2015, and was just in closet, and label was spoiled in shop. The bag is very beautiful, heavy with temples. Thank U so mch.



You are welcome to go ahead and authenticate it somewhere else. My opinion, from these pictures shown, is that this looks off.


----------



## corame

Lovinaisha said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Please see attached additional pictures taken by me.
> 
> Thanks a million for your help



Authentic


----------



## Lovinaisha

corame said:


> Authentic



Thanks for your help. Much appreciated


----------



## mhk2

mhk2 said:


> I just bought this bag and am wondering if it's real.  I can't find any evidence that Valentino ever made a black/ivory reversible tote.  Any help would be much appreciated, as I still have a little time to return.
> 
> Item Name:  Valentino *Rockstud Reversible Convertible Tote Leather Medium*
> Item Number:  12746/03
> Seller ID:  Trendlee (didn't see a seller ID)
> Link:  https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...rsible-convertible-tote-leather-medium1459066
> 
> Hope the link works.  Also, if it's authentic, does anyone know what year(s) Valentino made the black/ivory reversible?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## corame

Lovinaisha said:


> Thanks for your help. Much appreciated



[emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## mhk2

mhk2 said:


> I just bought this bag and am wondering if it's real.  I can't find any evidence that Valentino ever made a black/ivory reversible tote.  Any help would be much appreciated, as I still have a little time to return.
> 
> Item Name:  Valentino *Rockstud Reversible Convertible Tote Leather Medium*
> Item Number:  12746/03
> Seller ID:  Trendlee (didn't see a seller ID)
> Link:  https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...rsible-convertible-tote-leather-medium1459066
> 
> Hope the link works.  Also, if it's authentic, does anyone know what year(s) Valentino made the black/ivory reversible?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


After about 6 months, the strap on the Valentino reversible tote I described above is separating (see pics) .  It's splitting where the strap sits on my arm when I hold it at my elbow.  Now I'm wondering if it was a fake.  If not, any suggestions on how I should have it fixed?  If I take it to a Valentino will fix it?


----------



## mhk2

mhk2 said:


> View attachment 3725488
> View attachment 3725491
> 
> After about 6 months, the strap on the Valentino reversible tote I described above is separating (see pics) .  It's splitting where the strap sits on my arm when I hold it at my elbow.  Now I'm wondering if it was a fake.  If not, any suggestions on how I should have it fixed?  If I take it to a Valentino will fix it?
> View attachment 3725488


Meant to say - if I take it to a Valentino (or Valentino Red) boutique, will they fix it?


----------



## corame

mhk2 said:


> View attachment 3725488
> View attachment 3725491
> 
> After about 6 months, the strap on the Valentino reversible tote I described above is separating (see pics) .  It's splitting where the strap sits on my arm when I hold it at my elbow.  Now I'm wondering if it was a fake.  If not, any suggestions on how I should have it fixed?  If I take it to a Valentino will fix it?
> View attachment 3725488



The pics are not enough to authenticate this, however you could absolutelly take it to a Valentino store (not Red V) and ask them to fix it. They will charge you but you fix the bag.


----------



## jandals

Hi Corame,
This just arrived in the post today and I have some concerns. It smells lightly of a factory, although it could just be because it's new leather.  There appears to be some glue residue down the front strip. I wonder if some of the stitching is off - particularly the inside tag looks crooked to me. And I wonder if receipts from their flagship store actually look like that?
What do you think? Could you authenticate it for me?


----------



## sparksndheels

Item Name: 
*valentino ivory rockstud shoes size 41.5 and matching ivory rockstud bag bnwt*
Item Number: 232355661641
Seller ID: taynbump
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/232355661641?_mwBanner=1 

No idea what flags I should be looking for so any feedback appreciated thank you


----------



## corame

jandals said:


> Hi Corame,
> This just arrived in the post today and I have some concerns. It smells lightly of a factory, although it could just be because it's new leather.  There appears to be some glue residue down the front strip. I wonder if some of the stitching is off - particularly the inside tag looks crooked to me. And I wonder if receipts from their flagship store actually look like that?
> What do you think? Could you authenticate it for me?
> 
> View attachment 3728289
> View attachment 3728290
> View attachment 3728291
> View attachment 3728292
> View attachment 3728293
> View attachment 3728294
> View attachment 3728295
> View attachment 3728296



Fake


----------



## kpalsy

Please authenticate.  Thank you, so much.


Item Name:  AUTHENTIC AND BEAUTIFUL VALENTINO GARAVANI PLEATED LARGE HAND BAG
Item Number:  401322052802
Seller ID:  javabeauty2012
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/401322052802?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kpalsy

Hello.  Sorry.  On the previous submission, it did not load this pic


----------



## Julie van der Wekken

Wondering if someone can authenticate these Valentino Garavani monogrammed Loafers. Thanks!


----------



## corame

kpalsy said:


> Please authenticate.  Thank you, so much.
> 
> 
> Item Name:  AUTHENTIC AND BEAUTIFUL VALENTINO GARAVANI PLEATED LARGE HAND BAG
> Item Number:  401322052802
> Seller ID:  javabeauty2012
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/401322052802?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731317
> View attachment 3731310
> View attachment 3731308
> View attachment 3731307
> View attachment 3731306
> View attachment 3731305
> View attachment 3731304
> View attachment 3731303
> View attachment 3731302
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731299



In my opinion, thats a fake


----------



## Ryki

Please authenticate this bag. I would really appreciate if someone can input what's the style name and Year. Thanks!


----------



## Arily

Format to use for non-auction item:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available)please make sure link works after you p
Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)

*3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).* This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.

Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or does not have pics.

*4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*

*5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. *Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.

*6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. *Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.

*7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*

*8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. *Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
*
9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.*

*10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. *Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function ( button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.

*
Disclaimer*
All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.[/QUOTE]


nuf said:


> NOTE:*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).* This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or does not have pics.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. *Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. *Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. *Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> 9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.*
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. *Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function ( button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> *
> Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.





LabelLover81 said:


> MGA is correct.  Not authentic.


----------



## Arily

hi can you please let me know if this is authentic. Very much appreciate your expertise.....


----------



## katslack

Hi, could you pleaseet me jnow if this might be authentic?
Item name: valentino Rockstud Crossbody
Item number: 152585306261
Seller ID: dvine*suzi (114)
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/152585306261


----------



## corame

Ryki said:


> Please authenticate this bag. I would really appreciate if someone can input what's the style name and Year. Thanks!



Not authenticating without a valid link


----------



## corame

Arily said:


> hi can you please let me know if this is authentic. Very much appreciate your expertise.....



Not authenticating without a valid link


----------



## corame

katslack said:


> Hi, could you pleaseet me jnow if this might be authentic?
> Item name: valentino Rockstud Crossbody
> Item number: 152585306261
> Seller ID: dvine*suzi (114)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/152585306261



I need to see clear pics with the label and code inside.


----------



## Ryki

corame said:


> Not authenticating without a valid link



I don't have a link, I bought that bag its in my closet.


----------



## Arily

corame said:


> Not authenticating without a valid link


I do apologize not my intention to break any rule, my husband purchased the bag and ever since he gave it to me I have questioned its authenticity I just wants to make sure he was not victim of a fraud.....


----------



## katslack

Hi, would you be able to help me authenticate this bag please?
Item name: Valentino Rockstud Garavani nude calfskin leather lockbag
Item number: 232370910189
Seller ID: jozaki33
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/232370910189?NAV=HOME


----------



## yuanshize

Greatings! I recently bought a pair of rockstud pumps in black from Farfetch (here's the link https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...aspx?storeid=9017&from=1&ffref=lp_pic_42_338_) when it was on sale. When they arrived I noticed that they feel a little different from my other pairs of Valentino shoes. Especially the letters on the bottom. I have uploaded the pictures on imgur, link: https://imgur.com/gallery/uOtXq

I used to trust their website but I read some comments online about them selling defected shoes, so I'm a little worried. Could you please help with authenticating these? Really appreciate it.

Btw I'm new to this forum and using imgur so please let me know if there's anything else I need to provide. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Purse&ShoeAddict

I recieved this from a wealthy relative.  I know is a very old Valentino she probably got on one of her many trips.  It is from before Valentino used serial numbers.  I have little doubt it is real since all other bags and cloths are but can you tell me your opinion as to if it is real and more about it, age, name etc.


----------



## kpalsy

corame said:


> In my opinion, thats a fake


Hello.  I apologize for the delay.  Thank you for your help.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Purse&ShoeAddict

Purse&ShoeAddict said:


> I recieved this from a wealthy relative.  I know is a very old Valentino she probably got on one of her many trips.  It is from before Valentino used serial numbers.  I have little doubt it is real since all other bags and cloths are but can you tell me your opinion as to if it is real and more about it, age, name etc.


http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/OREO1105/library/


----------



## kirsten

Authentic? Thanks in advance!

https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58141a547f0a0500f106377e


----------



## annienoooowin

Hello!

I was wondering if anyone can authenticate this Valentino Glam Lock bag? It looks authentic to me but it doesn't look like the seller has a history.. Thank you in advance!

Item name: Auth Valentino Garavani Rock Stud Lock Red Leather Cross-body Chain Bag
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Payitnow-Auth...%3Ad25ac22015c0a9e4aa051aafffffee53%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## Ryki

Ryki said:


> I don't have a link, I bought that bag its in my closet.



I should probably correct myself, I bought this bag at a sample sale, have no idea what's the style name and what season. I tried to google that bag but no luck. I would like to find out if its authentic or not and style name/season, if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Mors

is this the Authentic I buy on ebay
Item Number
172367544426

cha-designer-resale(160)
97.5% Positive Feedback
Member since 2013
Location: United States


----------



## corame

katslack said:


> Hi, would you be able to help me authenticate this bag please?
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Garavani nude calfskin leather lockbag
> Item number: 232370910189
> Seller ID: jozaki33
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/232370910189?NAV=HOME



Very fake


----------



## corame

yuanshize said:


> Greatings! I recently bought a pair of rockstud pumps in black from Farfetch (here's the link https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...aspx?storeid=9017&from=1&ffref=lp_pic_42_338_) when it was on sale. When they arrived I noticed that they feel a little different from my other pairs of Valentino shoes. Especially the letters on the bottom. I have uploaded the pictures on imgur, link: https://imgur.com/gallery/uOtXq
> 
> I used to trust their website but I read some comments online about them selling defected shoes, so I'm a little worried. Could you please help with authenticating these? Really appreciate it.
> 
> Btw I'm new to this forum and using imgur so please let me know if there's anything else I need to provide. Thanks in advance.



Authentic


----------



## corame

Purse&ShoeAddict said:


> I recieved this from a wealthy relative.  I know is a very old Valentino she probably got on one of her many trips.  It is from before Valentino used serial numbers.  I have little doubt it is real since all other bags and cloths are but can you tell me your opinion as to if it is real and more about it, age, name etc.



This is a beautiful piece.


----------



## corame

kirsten said:


> Authentic? Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58141a547f0a0500f106377e



No


----------



## corame

annienoooowin said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can authenticate this Valentino Glam Lock bag? It looks authentic to me but it doesn't look like the seller has a history.. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Auth Valentino Garavani Rock Stud Lock Red Leather Cross-body Chain Bag
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Payitnow-Auth...%3Ad25ac22015c0a9e4aa051aafffffee53%7Ciid%3A2



Authentic


----------



## Mors

Mors said:


> View attachment 3741047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this the Authentic I buy on ebay
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/172367544426
> 
> cha-designer-resale(160)
> 97.5% Positive Feedback
> Member since 2013
> Location: United States


----------



## namphan

nuf said:


> NOTE:*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).* This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or does not have pics.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. *Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. *Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. *Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> 9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.*
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. *Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function ( button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> *
> Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.






Plz help me authenticate this valentino, thank u so muchhhhhh
http://www2.phomuaban.vn/index.php?...3&storeid=132510&id=1192696&d=1498275493&mt=0


----------



## octoberrrush

Hi,
Could someone kindly help authenticate this Valentino lock?
It's a non auction item.

Item: Valentino lock medium
Images attached


----------



## danielalovesbag

Hi everyone,
sorry if I'm posting on the wrong place, but can someone help me authenticate this Valentino reversible tote from fashionphile (I know they sell authentic products but I never bought anything from them before and I found some threads of people that unfortunately got fakes). I'm not trying to offend or denigrate fashionphile whatsoever I just want to make sure this bag is authentic because some websites shown the valentino logo on both sides and others only on one side (by side I mean leather color).

https://www.fashionphile.com/valent...m-rockstud-reversible-tote-black-ivory-182358


----------



## corame

octoberrrush said:


> Hi,
> Could someone kindly help authenticate this Valentino lock?
> It's a non auction item.
> 
> Item: Valentino lock medium
> Images attached



You need to post the online shop where you got this.


----------



## corame

danielalovesbag said:


> Hi everyone,
> sorry if I'm posting on the wrong place, but can someone help me authenticate this Valentino reversible tote from fashionphile (I know they sell authentic products but I never bought anything from them before and I found some threads of people that unfortunately got fakes). I'm not trying to offend or denigrate fashionphile whatsoever I just want to make sure this bag is authentic because some websites shown the valentino logo on both sides and others only on one side (by side I mean leather color).
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/valent...m-rockstud-reversible-tote-black-ivory-182358



That not authentic


----------



## danielalovesbag

corame said:


> That not authentic



Thank you so much ! I won't be buying anything from them


----------



## octoberrrush

corame said:


> You need to post the online shop where you got this.




Not sure if this link will work but here it is :
Valentino Lock Rockstud Medium Flap Bag http://carousell.com/p/94768546


----------



## danielalovesbag

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Seller says its authentic with tags.


----------



## Kristen J.

Can someone please authenticate these flats?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/VALENTINO-Bl...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Mors

View attachment 3745051
View attachment 3745050
View attachment 3745049
View attachment 3745047
View attachment 3745046
View attachment 3745045


----------



## 123chloe

Can somebody help me authenticate this flats? Thanks in advance


----------



## sharona777

nuf said:


> NOTE:*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).* This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or does not have pics.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. *Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. *Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. *Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> 9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.*
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. *Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function ( button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> *
> Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


----------



## sharona777

I purchased this bag on Tradesy and was promised it was "like new", authentic and only used once for a photo shoot. The bag came with one of the studs lifting off the leather causing me to question whether this bag is authentic. I have only 4 days from today to return it if it is not authentic so if I could get a response as quickly as possible that would be greatly appreciated. Thank you kindly!


----------



## Purse&ShoeAddict

corame said:


> This is a beautiful piece.


Thank you it really is, even more beautiful in person.  I am assuming that means its real if so do you have any idea how old it is?  My guess is the 70's


----------



## jandals

Hey guys what do you think of this one?

Valentino Rockstud Leopard Large Glam Lock Gold Leather Flap Shoulder Bag
seller: jhoncoper 
item number: 172751052133
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172751052133?ul_noapp=true


----------



## sharona777

Purse&ShoeAddict said:


> Thank you it really is, even more beautiful in person.  I am assuming that means its real if so do you have any idea how old it is?  My guess is the 70's


Hi sorry, I'm having trouble following this thread. Was the above comment directed to my post on the Valentino clutch? And if so, does the comment mean it's authentic?


----------



## Purse&ShoeAddict

sharona777 said:


> Hi sorry, I'm having trouble following this thread. Was the above comment directed to my post on the Valentino clutch? And if so, does the comment mean it's authentic?


No that was actually to my original inquiry.  I'm new too but when Corame replies to yours, your original post will be above her comment in he box and will have a little arrow on side of your name that if you click on it will bring to you original inquiry.  Hope that helps


----------



## sharona777

Purse&ShoeAddict said:


> No that was actually to my original inquiry.  I'm new too but when Corame replies to yours, your original post will be above her comment in he box and will have a little arrow on side of your name that if you click on it will bring to you original inquiry.  Hope that helps


Oh my gosh. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## corame

octoberrrush said:


> Not sure if this link will work but here it is :
> Valentino Lock Rockstud Medium Flap Bag http://carousell.com/p/94768546



Nope, its not


----------



## corame

Kristen J. said:


> Can someone please authenticate these flats?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/VALENTINO-Bl...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Authentic


----------



## corame

sharona777 said:


> I purchased this bag on Tradesy and was promised it was "like new", authentic and only used once for a photo shoot. The bag came with one of the studs lifting off the leather causing me to question whether this bag is authentic. I have only 4 days from today to return it if it is not authentic so if I could get a response as quickly as possible that would be greatly appreciated. Thank you kindly!



You need to post the link like everyone else


----------



## corame

Purse&ShoeAddict said:


> Thank you it really is, even more beautiful in person.  I am assuming that means its real if so do you have any idea how old it is?  My guess is the 70's



80-90' more


----------



## corame

jandals said:


> Hey guys what do you think of this one?
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Leopard Large Glam Lock Gold Leather Flap Shoulder Bag
> seller: jhoncoper
> item number: 172751052133
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172751052133?ul_noapp=true



I need to see the code and a front pocture with the label inside.


----------



## sharona777

corame said:


> You need to post the link like everyone else


Sorry, didn't realize. Here is the link
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-rockstud-clutch-black-17454136/


----------



## Purse&ShoeAddict

corame said:


> 80-90' more


Thank you so much Corame.  I appreciate all the information. Now at least when I pass it on to my daughter I can tell her more about it.


----------



## sharona777

Can someone please authenticate this. Thank you.
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-rockstud-clutch-black-17454136/


----------



## corame

Purse&ShoeAddict said:


> Thank you so much Corame.  I appreciate all the information. Now at least when I pass it on to my daughter I can tell her more about it.



[emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## corame

sharona777 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this. Thank you.
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valentino-rockstud-clutch-black-17454136/



Not authenticating items from Tradesy


----------



## sharona777

I mentioned it was from there in my initial posting. Would have been nice to tell me this then, not after wasting 3 days of mine waiting for you to authenticate, given I only had 4 days to return from receipt of item.


----------



## Kristen J.

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cloudberryswirl

Please could you tell me if this is authentic?

Item Name: Authentic VALENTINO ROCKSTUD TOTE Medium Bag Serial Number!!
Item Number: 292144075334
Seller ID: sale1007
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...075334?hash=item440524d246:g:KJoAAOSwt0FZChzp


----------



## namphan

hi, anyone could help me authenticate this, tks so muchhhh !!!


----------



## Natallhy

Hi all! I'm considering this Valentino from eBay. Any help would be much appreciated! 

Item: Valentino Lockstud Small Python (Red Vale) 

Link:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142431046074 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## qwerties3

Can someone please help me authenticate this Valentino bag please!


----------



## corame

Cloudberryswirl said:


> Please could you tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic VALENTINO ROCKSTUD TOTE Medium Bag Serial Number!!
> Item Number: 292144075334
> Seller ID: sale1007
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...075334?hash=item440524d246:g:KJoAAOSwt0FZChzp



Fake


----------



## corame

namphan said:


> hi, anyone could help me authenticate this, tks so muchhhh !!!



Fake


----------



## corame

Natallhy said:


> Hi all! I'm considering this Valentino from eBay. Any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> Item: Valentino Lockstud Small Python (Red Vale)
> 
> Link:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142431046074
> 
> Thank you so much!!



I need to see clear picture with the label inside.


----------



## corame

qwerties3 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Valentino bag please!
> 
> View attachment 3755512
> View attachment 3755513
> View attachment 3755514
> View attachment 3755515
> View attachment 3755516
> View attachment 3755518
> View attachment 3755519
> View attachment 3755520



Fake


----------



## qwerties3

corame said:


> Fake



Thanks so much, what part indicates its fake?
I've been really wanting this bag so I'm just curious! Thanks!


----------



## corame

qwerties3 said:


> Thanks so much, what part indicates its fake?
> I've been really wanting this bag so I'm just curious! Thanks!



Details


----------



## Hudinka5

Hello Valentino experts, can you help me authenticate this bag? According to it's owner, it does not have a serial code.. I only have Valentino bags with different interior and serial numbers. Thank you very much.


----------



## corame

Hudinka5 said:


> Hello Valentino experts, can you help me authenticate this bag? According to it's owner, it does not have a serial code.. I only have Valentino bags with different interior and serial numbers. Thank you very much.



This is fake


----------



## Hudinka5

corame said:


> This is fake


Thank you very much, I thought so, have never seen one like that.


----------



## Gubatuba

Hey can you please tell me autentichate these Valentino shoes. They are currently selling on Instagram for 370 euro. I have spoken with them, and they claim that shoes are completely original and legit. But I'm considered. Thank you for any help.
Link of seller; https://www.instagram.com/luxurystyle_official/?hl=hr

Images 
http://imgur.com/2GuqkXT
http://imgur.com/DKYfWmF


----------



## corame

Gubatuba said:


> Hey can you please tell me autentichate these Valentino shoes. They are currently selling on Instagram for 370 euro. I have spoken with them, and they claim that shoes are completely original and legit. But I'm considered. Thank you for any help.
> Link of seller; https://www.instagram.com/luxurystyle_official/?hl=hr
> 
> Images
> http://imgur.com/2GuqkXT
> http://imgur.com/DKYfWmF



I cannot see photos.
Pls attach them all here includding code, sole insole prints etc.


----------



## Gubatuba

Is now better
https://i.imgur.com/DKYfWmF_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=high

https://i.imgur.com/2GuqkXT_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=high


corame said:


> I cannot see photos.
> Pls attach them all here includding code, sole insole prints etc.


----------



## ner_hannahsam

can someone help me authenticate


----------



## Tryin2bStylin

View media item 3090Just got back from Florence where I picked up this messenger bag for $200 Euro at the leather market.  I have no idea with these things ...  is it real or did I get scammed?


----------



## Tryin2bStylin

The closer I look, the more I'm doubting its authenticity.  Here's a few more pictures...













This was his card from the market and retail storefront.


----------



## corame

Gubatuba said:


> Is now better
> https://i.imgur.com/DKYfWmF_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=high
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/2GuqkXT_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=high



No


----------



## corame

ner_hannahsam said:


> can someone help me authenticate



With 1 picture ???


----------



## corame

Tryin2bStylin said:


> The closer I look, the more I'm doubting its authenticity.  Here's a few more pictures...
> 
> View attachment 3766036
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766010
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766012
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766013
> 
> 
> This was his card from the market and retail storefront.
> View attachment 3766038



You got a leather bag(good leather) but this is not a Valentino Garavani item. This is a local brand from Italy.


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Name: Valentino Lace ballet flats
Hi Authenticators, I purchased this pair shoes from outnet. The bottoms seem so much glossier than the other valentino shoes I have. Could you help me authenticate this? Thanks a lot.


----------



## gabby1987

Could someone tell me if this is authentic?

Item Name: Valentino Snakeskin Goldtone brown Leather tote handbag
Item Number:152519566729
Seller ID: cyberwear
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-S...566729?hash=item2382dfe589:g:bxEAAOSwpdpVZUEA

Thanks!


----------



## corame

Victoria Zhu said:


> Name: Valentino Lace ballet flats
> Hi Authenticators, I purchased this pair shoes from outnet. The bottoms seem so much glossier than the other valentino shoes I have. Could you help me authenticate this? Thanks a lot.



Authentic


----------



## corame

gabby1987 said:


> Could someone tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Snakeskin Goldtone brown Leather tote handbag
> Item Number:152519566729
> Seller ID: cyberwear
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-S...566729?hash=item2382dfe589:g:bxEAAOSwpdpVZUEA
> 
> Thanks!



I want to see a close look at the plate


----------



## gabby1987

corame said:


> I want to see a close look at the plate


Thank you for your prompt reply  I requested additional pictures but I have not received a reply  from the seller. I will add photos as soon as I receive them  Thank you!


----------



## gabby1987

corame said:


> I want to see a close look at the plate


Here are the pictures from the seller  
Thank you


----------



## mateng04

Item Name: Valentino kitten heel patented leather
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: kijiji
Link: (please make sure link works after you post
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes...38-5-rockstud-patent-leather-pumps/1283022690

@corame Please authenticate. Buyer said shoes was bought at Holt Renfrew in Toronto. Thanks.


----------



## thl615ken

First time ever posting.  Just purchased this off of Ebay and I'm really nervous.  Can you authenticate this Valentino bag?   Not sure if this is the way to post this request?  If not sorry not sure where to post!


----------



## Tryin2bStylin

corame said:


> You got a leather bag(good leather) but this is not a Valentino Garavani item. This is a local brand from Italy.


Thank you!  My objective in the market was just to get a good bag.  Someone suggested it was a fake Valentino and it all went downhill from there lol.  Any idea of the brand name on this bag?  Thanks again!


----------



## Victoria Zhu

corame said:


> Authentic


Great. Thank you so much. Have a great weekend.

Best,
Victoria


----------



## corame

gabby1987 said:


> Here are the pictures from the seller
> Thank you



Thats not a real Valentino brand bag.


----------



## corame

mateng04 said:


> Item Name: Valentino kitten heel patented leather
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: kijiji
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes...38-5-rockstud-patent-leather-pumps/1283022690
> 
> @corame Please authenticate. Buyer said shoes was bought at Holt Renfrew in Toronto. Thanks.



I cant authenticate with 2 pics


----------



## corame

thl615ken said:


> First time ever posting.  Just purchased this off of Ebay and I'm really nervous.  Can you authenticate this Valentino bag?   Not sure if this is the way to post this request?  If not sorry not sure where to post!



You need to post the link of auction


----------



## corame

Tryin2bStylin said:


> Thank you!  My objective in the market was just to get a good bag.  Someone suggested it was a fake Valentino and it all went downhill from there lol.  Any idea of the brand name on this bag?  Thanks again!



Nope, sorry


----------



## Gigimcgui

Could someone please help me authenticate this bag. History, I bought this at an auction a few years ago in a boxed lot, it wasn't what I was buying the lot for but one of those things you put to the side and check out later. I was purchasing a Air France Concorde Bridge Set for my Concorde collectible loving husband. There was also a few new authentic Montblanc leather pieces from the 90's(1996 to be exact, agenda date book)in the lot. 

The leather is in beautiful condition and embossed patent leather. On the back of the label tag there is a large red ink S surrounded by red in square. TIA for you time!!!


----------



## mizukaze

Hi experts, could you please help authenticate this Valentino shoe for me? Thank you.

Item name: Valentino Black Rockstud Pointed-toe Leather Flats
Link: I bought it in a local second hand shop and do not have a link.


----------



## thl615ken

thl615ken said:


> First time ever posting.  Just purchased this off of Ebay and I'm really nervous.  Can you authenticate this Valentino bag?   Not sure if this is the way to post this request?  If not sorry not sure where to post![/


----------



## thl615ken

thl615ken said:


> First time ever posting.  Just purchased this off of Ebay and I'm really nervous.  Can you authenticate this Valentino bag?   Not sure if this is the way to post this request?  If not sorry not sure where to post!



Here is the link for the ended auction.   

Look at this on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/112384723106

NWT $2495 VALENTINO medium Rockstud Trapeze Grey Blue smooth leather tote bag


----------



## lkr723

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this:

Item name: Pre-owned Valentino Rockstud Large Tote Taupe Color
Item #: 112478399207
Seller ID: balmyonline
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-V...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## sugacookie

Hello, please let me know your thoughts regarding this bag.  Thank you!

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud
Item Number: 172795670918
Seller ID: lclem12
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-/172795670918?hash=item283b6cb186:g:ovkAAOSwrMlZeTlC


----------



## 1980shhs

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## corame

Gigimcgui said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this bag. History, I bought this at an auction a few years ago in a boxed lot, it wasn't what I was buying the lot for but one of those things you put to the side and check out later. I was purchasing a Air France Concorde Bridge Set for my Concorde collectible loving husband. There was also a few new authentic Montblanc leather pieces from the 90's(1996 to be exact, agenda date book)in the lot.
> 
> The leather is in beautiful condition and embossed patent leather. On the back of the label tag there is a large red ink S surrounded by red in square. TIA for you time!!!



This is not a Valentino Garavani brand bag


----------



## corame

mizukaze said:


> Hi experts, could you please help authenticate this Valentino shoe for me? Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Valentino Black Rockstud Pointed-toe Leather Flats
> Link: I bought it in a local second hand shop and do not have a link.
> View attachment 3773801
> View attachment 3773802
> View attachment 3773803
> View attachment 3773804
> View attachment 3773805
> View attachment 3773806
> View attachment 3773807
> View attachment 3773808



Fake


----------



## corame

thl615ken said:


> Here is the link for the ended auction.
> 
> Look at this on eBay:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112384723106
> 
> NWT $2495 VALENTINO medium Rockstud Trapeze Grey Blue smooth leather tote bag


Post your own pics


----------



## corame

lkr723 said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item name: Pre-owned Valentino Rockstud Large Tote Taupe Color
> Item #: 112478399207
> Seller ID: balmyonline
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-V...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!



Fake


----------



## thl615ken

corame said:


> Post your own pics


I did post the pictures and I was  told to put the ebay link?  I'm just trying to get an answer so that I can have peace of mind with regard to this bag.  Please help!


----------



## cc_1028

Hi, please kindly help to authenticate this Valentino reversible tote. There is no date code since it's a reversible type. Thank you so much.


----------



## corame

thl615ken said:


> I did post the pictures and I was  told to put the ebay link?  I'm just trying to get an answer so that I can have peace of mind with regard to this bag.  Please help!



What is the link with your own pictures pls ?
If you do it immediatelly, then I can remember your post. If you do it days apart, then sorry hun, I'm an authenticator on more threads. I cant remember ALL posts.


----------



## corame

cc_1028 said:


> View attachment 3778960
> View attachment 3778961
> View attachment 3778962
> View attachment 3778963
> View attachment 3778964
> View attachment 3778965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, please kindly help to authenticate this Valentino reversible tote. There is no date code since it's a reversible type. Thank you so much.



Fake


----------



## lkalbo

Hi, I bought this bag at a consignment store in NYC this past weekend. It is the medium trapeze bag in a taupe color. It seems authentic but this is my first Valentino. Please help!  Thanks!


----------



## corame

lkalbo said:


> View attachment 3782265
> View attachment 3782266
> View attachment 3782267
> View attachment 3782268
> View attachment 3782269
> View attachment 3782270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I bought this bag at a consignment store in NYC this past weekend. It is the medium trapeze bag in a taupe color. It seems authentic but this is my first Valentino. Please help!  Thanks!



Need a clear picture with the code.


----------



## lkalbo

Here is the code


----------



## gquinn

Kindly authenticate these shoes. (Auction has ended as I purchased them and will include actual photos also.)

Item Name: NEW Valentino Rockstud Black Red Bead Triple T Strap Kitten Heel Pump 38 $1345
Item Number: 263112151627
Seller ID: lucmoo6
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Valentino...ump-38-1345-/263112151627?txnId=2057335248016

I just want to confirm these are authentic as the label on insole and size stamp on outsole seem off. Also, the heel taps and insole edges are a bit jagged. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kinamino

Please help me authenticate these!
Item name: Valentino Rockstud Ankle Strap Pump
Photos: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxrtYFRfgP9rRy1tSjMyRWt1VXM


----------



## JadedJae

Dear Corame,

Could you kindly help to authenticate the following item please? Seller says that there is no serial number tab as its a reversible..

Item: Valentino Reversible Rockstud leather tote
Seller: lovelycurios
Url: http://carousell.com/p/100200166

Additional photos:











Let me know if more photos are required. Thank you so much!!


----------



## corame

lkalbo said:


> View attachment 3782814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the code



Authentic


----------



## corame

gquinn said:


> Kindly authenticate these shoes. (Auction has ended as I purchased them and will include actual photos also.)
> 
> Item Name: NEW Valentino Rockstud Black Red Bead Triple T Strap Kitten Heel Pump 38 $1345
> Item Number: 263112151627
> Seller ID: lucmoo6
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Valentino...ump-38-1345-/263112151627?txnId=2057335248016
> 
> I just want to confirm these are authentic as the label on insole and size stamp on outsole seem off. Also, the heel taps and insole edges are a bit jagged.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783988
> View attachment 3783989
> View attachment 3783990
> View attachment 3783991
> View attachment 3783992
> View attachment 3783993
> View attachment 3783994



Fake


----------



## corame

Kinamino said:


> Please help me authenticate these!
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Ankle Strap Pump
> Photos: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxrtYFRfgP9rRy1tSjMyRWt1VXM



Authentic


----------



## corame

JadedJae said:


> Dear Corame,
> 
> Could you kindly help to authenticate the following item please? Seller says that there is no serial number tab as its a reversible..
> 
> Item: Valentino Reversible Rockstud leather tote
> Seller: lovelycurios
> Url: http://carousell.com/p/100200166
> 
> Additional photos:
> View attachment 3784551
> 
> View attachment 3784553
> 
> View attachment 3784555
> 
> View attachment 3784556
> 
> View attachment 3784557
> 
> 
> Let me know if more photos are required. Thank you so much!!



I want to see a close up pic with the studs.


----------



## gquinn

corame said:


> Fake



Thank you for your help!


----------



## JadedJae

corame said:


> I want to see a close up pic with the studs.



Dear Corame,

Here it is:




Thanks so much!


----------



## MGuzman325

Good Evening Ladies! 
I purchased this Valentino rockstud from Farfetch. They were shipped from a boutique called Biondini. Ordering and shipping went smoothly. My only concern is the authenticity. I would greatly appreciate if you ladies can authenticate this. I've attached some photos.

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Strap Pumps
Link: N/A

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MGuzman325

Hi Ladies, 

I also have this one that needs to be authenticated. Found this on Saks Off 5th for a really low price. I found it odd that it came with an off white bag rather than their red bag.

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Studded Ankle Buckle Leather Pumps in Light Ivory
Link: N/A

Thanks you so much!


----------



## JadedJae

JadedJae said:


> Dear Corame,
> 
> Could you kindly help to authenticate the following item please? Seller says that there is no serial number tab as its a reversible..
> 
> Item: Valentino Reversible Rockstud leather tote
> Seller: lovelycurios
> Url: http://carousell.com/p/100200166
> 
> Additional photos:
> View attachment 3784551
> 
> View attachment 3784553
> 
> View attachment 3784555
> 
> View attachment 3784556
> 
> View attachment 3784557
> 
> 
> Let me know if more photos are required. Thank you so much!!



Dear Corame,

I've added more photos of the studs and tag on dustbag below, hope this is sufficient but do let me know if more pics are required:










Thanks so much!


----------



## katslack

Hi, would you be able to let me know if these sneakers are authentic?
Item name: 
VALENTINO CAMOUFLAGE 
LEATHER & SUEDE STUDDED SNEAKERS
Item number: 112501660606
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-CAMOUFLAGE-LEATHER-SNEAKERS-SIZE-38-/112501660606?nav=WON&trxId=0
Seller id: luxe_femme


----------



## sugacookie

Hello!  I hope you can give me some piece of mind before I bite the bullet on this bag.  Thank you!  

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud
Item Number: 172795670918
Seller ID: lclem12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## sugacookie

P.S.  Pertaining to the request above, Item Name: Valentino Rockstud
Item Number: 172795670918
Seller ID: lclem12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Rockstud/182703867746?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Here's a photo of the serial tag.  Thank you!!


----------



## Lilacgal

Hi, Looking to buy my first Valentino. Can someone authenticate please: 

Item Name: *Valentino garavani leather*
Item Number: 302404011182
Seller ID: *redeuxshop*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-garavani-leather-handbag/302404011182?_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D9c18fa29e3784a0daa2834831251a008%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D263064024466&_trkparms=pageci%253Ab7eb4532-7b87-11e7-a84c-74dbd180695e%257Cparentrq%253Abd612fd815d0aa19ebfd25befffbda18%257Ciid%253A1

Item Name: *Valentino Histoire Bag*
Item Number: 263129131457
Seller ID: *ekre6320*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Histoire-Bag/263129131457?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908131621%26meid%3D3426e7c8adc64fd990cbd55c99a8ae57%26pid%3D100678%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D263129131457&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci%253Ab7eb4532-7b87-11e7-a84c-74dbd180695e%257Cparentrq%253Abd612fd815d0aa19ebfd25befffbda18%257Ciid%253A1

Item Name: *100% Authentic NWT Valentino Garavani Histoire Black Blue leather Satchel Bag*
Item Number: 122345856058
Seller ID: *akrasotkina*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-NWT-Valentino-Garavani-Histoire-Black-Blue-leather-Satchel-Bag-/122345856058?hash=item1c7c619c3a:g:NR4AAOSw9GhYgShW

Thank you!!!


----------



## shopping247

Hi: I recently purchased from Gilt a Valentino Glamlock Rockstud bag. It doesn't have a serial number tag sewn onto the fabric seam in the inside pocket, and the dust bag isn't the correct one. Will someone please let me know if they think this is authentic or fake? Attached are my own photos of the bag. Also, I don't know if the leather on this bag is so easily dent-able. 

Thank you!


----------



## corame

JadedJae said:


> Dear Corame,
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3786268
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!



Looks good


----------



## JadedJae

corame said:


> Looks good



Dear Corame,

Thank you so much for your help, much appreciated!


----------



## sugacookie

I received the Valentino bag.  Please let me know your thoughts on it's authenticity.  Thank you!!


----------



## isun83

Thank you in advance  

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Grained Leather Camera Crossbody Bag in Wine Color
Item Number: 142472561359
Seller ID: simm-hann
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> I received the Valentino bag.  Please let me know your thoughts on it's authenticity.  Thank you!!



Authentic


----------



## corame

isun83 said:


> Thank you in advance
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Grained Leather Camera Crossbody Bag in Wine Color
> Item Number: 142472561359
> Seller ID: simm-hann
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



I need to see the code


----------



## corame

shopping247 said:


> Hi: I recently purchased from Gilt a Valentino Glamlock Rockstud bag. It doesn't have a serial number tag sewn onto the fabric seam in the inside pocket, and the dust bag isn't the correct one. Will someone please let me know if they think this is authentic or fake? Attached are my own photos of the bag. Also, I don't know if the leather on this bag is so easily dent-able.
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Lilacgal said:


> Hi, Looking to buy my first Valentino. Can someone authenticate please:
> 
> Item Name: *Valentino garavani leather*
> Item Number: 302404011182
> Seller ID: *redeuxshop*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-garavani-leather-handbag/302404011182?_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D9c18fa29e3784a0daa2834831251a008%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D263064024466&_trkparms=pageci%253Ab7eb4532-7b87-11e7-a84c-74dbd180695e%257Cparentrq%253Abd612fd815d0aa19ebfd25befffbda18%257Ciid%253A1
> 
> Item Name: *Valentino Histoire Bag*
> Item Number: 263129131457
> Seller ID: *ekre6320*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Histoire-Bag/263129131457?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908131621%26meid%3D3426e7c8adc64fd990cbd55c99a8ae57%26pid%3D100678%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D263129131457&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci%253Ab7eb4532-7b87-11e7-a84c-74dbd180695e%257Cparentrq%253Abd612fd815d0aa19ebfd25befffbda18%257Ciid%253A1
> 
> Item Name: *100% Authentic NWT Valentino Garavani Histoire Black Blue leather Satchel Bag*
> Item Number: 122345856058
> Seller ID: *akrasotkina*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-NWT-Valentino-Garavani-Histoire-Black-Blue-leather-Satchel-Bag-/122345856058?hash=item1c7c619c3a:g:NR4AAOSw9GhYgShW
> 
> Thank you!!!



1. Authentic
2. Fake
3. Authentic


----------



## sugacookie

corame said:


> Authentic


I am so thankful!!!  Thank you, thank you Corame


----------



## shopping247

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you Corame, and I appreciate your time on this thread to help PFers such as myself.


----------



## Carolina Lopez

Hi I bought this Valentino 1973 bag but I've look everywhere and there is no code how ever the seller since this is pre- owned say the bag it's 100% authentic I see everything and everything looks good but no code I'm not sure if this is authentic or not, the leather is the same as other bags I have from this collection even de colors everything looks good but not sure, can someone help me please, thanks


----------



## clamgcm

nuf said:


> NOTE:*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).* This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or does not have pics.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. *Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. *Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. *Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> 9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.*
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. *Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function ( button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> *
> Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


----------



## clamgcm

nuf said:


> NOTE:*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).* This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or does not have pics.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. *Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. *Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. *Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> 9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.*
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. *Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function ( button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> *
> Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.



Hi! Can I get this authenticated, please? I'm a newbie. Thanks.

tem Name:
*Valentino Nappa Leather Braided Top Handle Satchel*
Item Number:  CFexj0Qz
Seller ID: Luxury Closet
Link: (please make sure link works after you post): https://theluxurycloset.com/women/valentino-nappa-leather-braided-top-handle-satchel-p33910/


nuf said:


> NOTE:*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).* This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or does not have pics.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. *Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. *Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. *Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> 9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.*
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. *Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function ( button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> *
> Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


----------



## Carolina Lopez

I'm not trying to authenticate I'm trying to find out if it's authentic or not with the knowledge of the members, let me know if I'll be able to get opinions


----------



## corame

Carolina Lopez said:


> I'm not trying to authenticate I'm trying to find out if it's authentic or not with the knowledge of the members, let me know if I'll be able to get opinions



Have you checked the pocket ?


----------



## Carolina Lopez

I'm not trying to authenticate I'm trying to find out if it's authentic or not with the knowledge of the members, let me know if I'll be able to get opi


corame said:


> Have you checked the pocket ?


yes but nothing


----------



## Alexandra.Garcia

Hi
Does anyone have an idea if this is authentic or not? Serial numbers inside : BL-L123NAP0.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thanks for help.


----------



## corame

Carolina Lopez said:


> I'm not trying to authenticate I'm trying to find out if it's authentic or not with the knowledge of the members, let me know if I'll be able to get opi
> 
> yes but nothing



You need to pay attention as it can be stamped small on a side.
It looks fine to me but it should have a code 100%


----------



## Carolina Lopez

corame said:


> You need to pay attention as it can be stamped small on a side.
> It looks fine to me but it should have a code 100%


I been looking for it and nothing I'm expecting a little piece of leather with 2 letters and numbers but nothing is it possible that can be stamped on the inside of the purse? How ever I'll check again and post more pictures thank you


----------



## Lilacgal

corame said:


> 1. Authentic
> 2. Fake
> 3. Authentic



Thank You. For some weird reason, I thought 1 was fake and 2 authentic. 
I made an offer on 2, and the sale didn't go through.


----------



## mranda

Hi! I am hoping you can help me authenticate this Valentino bag that I purchased from Poshmark. I just it in the mail and want to make sure it is authentic before I accept the order. Thank you!!!
Item: Valentino Rockstud Small Tote
Seller: Ebeestylez


----------



## Hmm101

Can someone authenticate this wallet for me? I bought it in pizza spagna for a cousin 
I have a card but know nothing about the designer etc


----------



## mranda

Sorry, I wanted to add the link for the bag that I just posted. https://poshmark.com/listing/VALENTINO-Rockstud-Small-Double-Handle-5999a8d8d14d7b29550b52d4


----------



## Enitron

Dear authenticators hi
Can you please, please help me authenticate that bag for me. I am in a great hurry as i have already agreed to buy the bag but before i send the money i want to be 100% sure.
The serial number because it is.t visible from the photo is: MW0B0A08VITO
Please help!!!!

Item:Valentino Garavani Stud Stitching shoulder bag
Item #: 152673304886
Seller: modaonline81-8
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-rockstud-leather-bag-RRP-1670-/152673304886?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Enitron

Can you please,  authenticate that heels for me too?.

Please help!!!!

Item:Valentino Garavani rockstud pumps
Item #: 292214726472
Seller: 16lucy16
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...SzomJD2wEYarwokxFbYzw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Thank you in advance


----------



## Enitron

Please please if someone can help me...

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Enitron

Please someone.... I really need your help 

Thank you


----------



## corame

mranda said:


> Hi! I am hoping you can help me authenticate this Valentino bag that I purchased from Poshmark. I just it in the mail and want to make sure it is authentic before I accept the order. Thank you!!!
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Small Tote
> Seller: Ebeestylez



Fake


----------



## corame

Hmm101 said:


> Can someone authenticate this wallet for me? I bought it in pizza spagna for a cousin
> I have a card but know nothing about the designer etc



Fake


----------



## corame

Enitron said:


> Dear authenticators hi
> Can you please, please help me authenticate that bag for me. I am in a great hurry as i have already agreed to buy the bag but before i send the money i want to be 100% sure.
> The serial number because it is.t visible from the photo is: MW0B0A08VITO
> Please help!!!!
> 
> Item:Valentino Garavani Stud Stitching shoulder bag
> Item #: 152673304886
> Seller: modaonline81-8
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-rockstud-leather-bag-RRP-1670-/152673304886?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> View attachment 3805216
> View attachment 3805217
> View attachment 3805218
> View attachment 3805219
> View attachment 3805220
> View attachment 3805221
> View attachment 3805222
> View attachment 3805223
> View attachment 3805216



None of your pics is clear.


----------



## corame

Enitron said:


> Can you please,  authenticate that heels for me too?.
> 
> Please help!!!!
> 
> Item:Valentino Garavani rockstud pumps
> Item #: 292214726472
> Seller: 16lucy16
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...SzomJD2wEYarwokxFbYzw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> View attachment 3805334
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance
> View attachment 3805334
> View attachment 3805335
> View attachment 3805336
> View attachment 3805338
> View attachment 3805339



Need to see a closer look pict with the label inside.


----------



## corame

Enitron said:


> Please someone.... I really need your help
> 
> Thank you



The bag is fake.
I checked the next pictures you posted


----------



## Enitron

corame said:


> The bag is fake.
> I checked the next pictures you posted


Thank you soooooo much 
You are a life savior


----------



## Enitron

corame said:


> The bag is fake.
> I checked the next pictures you posted


Dear Coram hi

The seller is saying again and again that the bag is real...
Is it clear to you that the bag is fake???
is there any chance the bag is real???

thank you again


----------



## Lover1234567

Dear authenticator, can I please have this pair of valentino rockstud flats authenticated? TIA!!

Item name: Authentic Used VALENTINO Noir Patent Rockstud Ballet Flat Shoes Eur 39/UK 6
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Item number: 222618148535
Ebay seller: mookie-moomoo (4487 ) 



Thanks!


----------



## annagws1

Please authenticate if possible (not a lot of pictures).

https://poshmark.com/listing/Super-cute-light-pink-valentines-57fb0bba4e95a3877f01b9ad

and these

https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/valentino-nude-sandals-21355454/?tref=category


----------



## mranda

corame said:


> Fake


 Hi! Thank you so much for your help. Poshmark is asking me to send photos of why I believe that the item is not authentic. I know you don't usually point these out on the forum for obvious reasons. Would it be possible to DM me and let me know the areas of the bag I should photograph that were obvious to you? I am really hoping to get my money back... $450 is a great deal for an authentic bag, but I refuse to pay even a dime for a fake bag. Thank you so much again.


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Hi authenticators or I think it might be Corame, 
please help me authenticate this bag, the seller couldn’t take a picture of the serial number but she changed the listing to returnable so I bought it, she’s right it is hard but i tried my best. I am hoping I can keep it but I have 14 days to return it if it turns out to be a fake..Many thanks! Please let me know if you need more pictures.

Item Name: Valentino rockstud Bag
Item Number:263171064950
Seller ID:beauty.box1_0 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648


----------



## Hmm101

Ah damn :/

thank you 



corame said:


> Fake


----------



## corame

Enitron said:


> Dear Coram hi
> 
> The seller is saying again and again that the bag is real...
> Is it clear to you that the bag is fake???
> is there any chance the bag is real???
> 
> thank you again



You can believe whoever you want.


----------



## corame

Lover1234567 said:


> Dear authenticator, can I please have this pair of valentino rockstud flats authenticated? TIA!!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Used VALENTINO Noir Patent Rockstud Ballet Flat Shoes Eur 39/UK 6
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Item number: 222618148535
> Ebay seller: mookie-moomoo (4487 )
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## corame

annagws1 said:


> Please authenticate if possible (not a lot of pictures).
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Super-cute-light-pink-valentines-57fb0bba4e95a3877f01b9ad
> 
> and these
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/valentino-nude-sandals-21355454/?tref=category



I need to see clear close photos with all prints and sides and labels


----------



## corame

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Hi authenticators or I think it might be Corame,
> please help me authenticate this bag, the seller couldn’t take a picture of the serial number but she changed the listing to returnable so I bought it, she’s right it is hard but i tried my best. I am hoping I can keep it but I have 14 days to return it if it turns out to be a fake..Many thanks! Please let me know if you need more pictures.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino rockstud Bag
> Item Number:263171064950
> Seller ID:beauty.box1_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
> 
> View attachment 3809110
> View attachment 3809111
> View attachment 3809112
> View attachment 3809113
> View attachment 3809114
> View attachment 3809115



Fromt picture ?


----------



## corame

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Hi authenticators or I think it might be Corame,
> please help me authenticate this bag, the seller couldn’t take a picture of the serial number but she changed the listing to returnable so I bought it, she’s right it is hard but i tried my best. I am hoping I can keep it but I have 14 days to return it if it turns out to be a fake..Many thanks! Please let me know if you need more pictures.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino rockstud Bag
> Item Number:263171064950
> Seller ID:beauty.box1_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
> 
> View attachment 3809110
> View attachment 3809111
> View attachment 3809112
> View attachment 3809113
> View attachment 3809114
> View attachment 3809115



Ok, it loaded now.
Authentic


----------



## corame

mranda said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for your help. Poshmark is asking me to send photos of why I believe that the item is not authentic. I know you don't usually point these out on the forum for obvious reasons. Would it be possible to DM me and let me know the areas of the bag I should photograph that were obvious to you? I am really hoping to get my money back... $450 is a great deal for an authentic bag, but I refuse to pay even a dime for a fake bag. Thank you so much again.



The code is the most reliable one.


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

corame said:


> Ok, it loaded now.
> Authentic



Thank you so much Corame! Finally found an authentic one! I'm so happy! There are too many fakes around! Really really appreciate your help! You're fantastic ❣️


----------



## annagws1

corame said:


> I need to see clear close photos with all prints and sides and labels


Thank you.  Unfortunately, not available.   In your opinion, does Poshmark provide reliable authentication?  They will automatically authenticate any purchase over $500.


----------



## corame

annagws1 said:


> Thank you.  Unfortunately, not available.   In your opinion, does Poshmark provide reliable authentication?  They will automatically authenticate any purchase over $500.



No. It has been prooven before that they do not.


----------



## annagws1

corame said:


> No. It has been prooven before that they do not.


Thank you.  I only own one pair of Valentino shoes and everything about the shoes is impeccable; including the label stitching.  I am noticing quite a few resale shoes where the label stitching is bad.  I am assuming they are fakes.  Do you agree?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-Patent-Rockstud-Ankle-Strap-Pumps-39-Sky-Blue-196564/302435206003?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20150313114020&meid=2b1f0e9d2042436a8cc9f2bfa0c63ffb&pid=100338&rk=2&rkt=30&sd=311948566764&_trksid=p2141725.c100338.m3726


----------



## corame

annagws1 said:


> Thank you.  I only own one pair of Valentino shoes and everything about the shoes is impeccable; including the label stitching.  I am noticing quite a few resale shoes where the label stitching is bad.  I am assuming they are fakes.  Do you agree?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-Patent-Rockstud-Ankle-Strap-Pumps-39-Sky-Blue-196564/302435206003?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20150313114020&meid=2b1f0e9d2042436a8cc9f2bfa0c63ffb&pid=100338&rk=2&rkt=30&sd=311948566764&_trksid=p2141725.c100338.m3726



These are authentic.


----------



## Idontwant2shop

Hello Authenticators, 
Can you please authenticate these Valentino Kitten heels for me.

Item # :  253084779653
Seller : poohbebe on eBay
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...779653?hash=item3aed074485:g:11QAAOSwGzxZiZcw

Thank you in advance.


----------



## annagws1

Of course, while shopping for shoes, I found a hand bag that I love.  

Could you authenticate this bag?   Please and thank you.

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valent...garavani-satchel-blush-2019038/?tref=category


----------



## Candyfiend

Hi! Please let me know thoughts on authenticity of this bag. I know, too good to be true, but I don't know what the red flags are for this brand!


Look at this on eBay

Red valentino garavani rockstud chain bag 

332372477334

Eazyryder007

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332372477334


----------



## corame

Idontwant2shop said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> Can you please authenticate these Valentino Kitten heels for me.
> 
> Item # :  253084779653
> Seller : poohbebe on eBay
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...779653?hash=item3aed074485:g:11QAAOSwGzxZiZcw
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Authentic pair


----------



## corame

annagws1 said:


> Of course, while shopping for shoes, I found a hand bag that I love.
> 
> Could you authenticate this bag?   Please and thank you.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/valent...garavani-satchel-blush-2019038/?tref=category



I stopped authenticating items from Tradesy, too many fakes.


----------



## corame

Candyfiend said:


> Hi! Please let me know thoughts on authenticity of this bag. I know, too good to be true, but I don't know what the red flags are for this brand!
> 
> 
> Look at this on eBay
> 
> Red valentino garavani rockstud chain bag
> 
> 332372477334
> 
> Eazyryder007
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/332372477334



Fake. 
This is a Spike model, thats how it is called.


----------



## annagws1

corame said:


> I stopped authenticating items from Tradesy, too many fakes.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## dsk727

thanks in advance for looking at this!





Valentino Rockstud Spike Medium Bag
I think it's a fake but want to be sure. Inner pocket serial number is not printed on a leather tag. Is that a dead giveaway?


----------



## Jac0117

Hello could this be authentic? Paid quite a bit but the rockstuds ( 3) came off the bottom corners made me suspicious.


----------



## annagws1

corame said:


> I need to see clear close photos with all prints and sides and labels


More pics were added to the original listing I asked about earlier.  Please authenticate.   Also, in your opinion, does it look like a lot of wear for one time use?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Super-cute-light-pink-valentines-57fb0bba4e95a3877f01b9ad

Thank you.


----------



## Idontwant2shop

corame said:


> Authentic pair


Thank you so much for authenticating it for me


----------



## corame

dsk727 said:


> thanks in advance for looking at this!
> 
> View attachment 3820796
> View attachment 3820795
> View attachment 3820797
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Spike Medium Bag
> I think it's a fake but want to be sure. Inner pocket serial number is not printed on a leather tag. Is that a dead giveaway?
> 
> View attachment 3820793
> View attachment 3820794
> View attachment 3820798
> View attachment 3820799



Fake


----------



## corame

Jac0117 said:


> Hello could this be authentic? Paid quite a bit but the rockstuds ( 3) came off the bottom corners made me suspicious.



It looks good to me.
Thats the Valentino studs issue. Studs fall (bags and shoes). Sorry for that.


----------



## corame

annagws1 said:


> More pics were added to the original listing I asked about earlier.  Please authenticate.   Also, in your opinion, does it look like a lot of wear for one time use?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Super-cute-light-pink-valentines-57fb0bba4e95a3877f01b9ad
> 
> Thank you.



Quite worn but authentic pair


----------



## corame

Idontwant2shop said:


> Thank you so much for authenticating it for me



You are very welcome


----------



## Jac0117

corame said:


> It looks good to me.
> Thats the Valentino studs issue. Studs fall (bags and shoes). Sorry for that.


Thank you- so much!!!


----------



## annagws1

corame said:


> Quite worn but authentic pair


Thank you so much.  The seller is listing them as "worn once."   I did not think so.


----------



## mranda

corame said:


> The code is the most reliable one.


I just wanted to send out an update. I had the bag sent to Poshmark for authentication after you told me that it is fake. Today they sent me an email saying: "Our in house authenticator has thoroughly reviewed the bag and currently has no reason to believe that the bag is not authentic as the details are consistent with authentic Valentino merchandise." So Poshmark is saying that this bag is authentic. It's a little scary that Poshmark isn't reliable when it comes to authentication. Just sending this out as a warning for anyone who is relying on Poshmark Concierge for authentication. Especially for Valentino bags.


----------



## corame

mranda said:


> I just wanted to send out an update. I had the bag sent to Poshmark for authentication after you told me that it is fake. Today they sent me an email saying: "Our in house authenticator has thoroughly reviewed the bag and currently has no reason to believe that the bag is not authentic as the details are consistent with authentic Valentino merchandise." So Poshmark is saying that this bag is authentic. It's a little scary that Poshmark isn't reliable when it comes to authentication. Just sending this out as a warning for anyone who is relying on Poshmark Concierge for authentication. Especially for Valentino bags.



This is not the first time, so YES, warning !!!
I'm not saying that all the items there are fake, some are also authentic, no doubt.


----------



## wp1984ebe

Hi there, please authentic the valentino for me.


----------



## cc_1028

Dear Corame, could you please help to authenticate two bags when you have a chance? Thank you so much!
1








2


----------



## GinaItalianUnicorn

JadedJae said:


> Dear Corame,
> Was this authentic? I'm bidding on eBay for one right now
> I've added more photos of the studs and tag on dustbag below, hope this is sufficient but do let me know if more pics are required:
> 
> View attachment 3787322
> 
> View attachment 3787325
> View attachment 3787326
> View attachment 3787327
> View attachment 3787328
> View attachment 3787329
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## gquinn

I bought these back in May but am now having doubts since I realized there are some VERY good replicas out there. I would appreciate it if someone could authenticate the following

Item: Valentino
Listing Number: 182583532826
Seller: store_lolly
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182583532826
Comments: Pictures are no longer viewable so I am including my own.

Many thanks.


----------



## dsk727

corame said:


> Fake


Hi, can you tell me what about it makes it a fake? When I compare it with pictures from the Valentino website it looks the same. Suede lining, stamps are all the same, etc. I'm attaching more pictures I took because it looks authentic the more I research. But maybe I'm just making myself crazy LOL Im just so curious, so that I know what to look for in buying one in the future from the resale world. Thank you in advance for the help you provide us all!


----------



## #ren007

Reply:
 Hi there- I also wonder buying from resale world... we do have to be very aware as there are several people selling fakes but claiming its real. 
For this particular bag I would need ro see a photo of the interior, a picture of the chain up close, the Valentino tag up close and the serial number tag. Also, were tags attached? if yes, how where they attached and where? 
Last but not least, I see the back of the hardware of the lock... it has a printed Valentino on it. I have 3 of these bags which were purchased directly from a Valentino boutique and none of mine have it. I would like to see a picture of front of buckle too.  



dsk727 said:


> Hi, can you tell me what about it makes it a fake? When I compare it with pictures from the Valentino website it looks the same. Suede lining, stamps are all the same, etc. I'm attaching more pictures I took because it looks authentic the more I research. But maybe I'm just making myself crazy LOL Im just so curious, so that I know what to look for in buying one in the future from the resale world. Thank you in advance for the help you provide us all!


----------



## #ren007

#ren007 said:


> Reply:
> Hi there- I also wonder buying from resale world... we do have to be very aware as there are several people selling fakes but claiming its real.
> For this particular bag I would need ro see a photo of the interior, a picture of the chain up close, the Valentino label tag up close and the serial number tag. Also, were tags attached? if yes, how where they attached and where?
> Last but not least, I see the back of the hardware of the lock... it has a printed Valentino on it. I have 3 of these bags which were purchased directly from a Valentino boutique and none of mine have it. I would like to see a picture of front of buckle too. Also- is the lock hardware two tone? It looks two tone in the pictures. If yes, its def a fake. Also, mine are all leather inferior and not suede. I haven't seen suede interiors in this style bags... but they do now make the actual bag in suede so I'm not sure if they recently changed the leather bags for inferior suede. You may want to call a boutique and ask about that.
> Ps: I recently purchased another one of these but the larger version on ebay. It was gorgeous. At first I thought it could be a fake but didn't give much thought about it. When I compared it to my other valentinos, although it was a high end replica, This particular one the chain loops were different and the hardware was more yellow then the authentic valentinos. Also, the little screws on the hardware were not the right ones unused throughout collection. it was determined fake. So I had to open a PayPal claim and now I am disputing it, saying I want my money back ASAP.


----------



## dsk727

I thought that and the suede lining was a clue to it being fake but if you look at this link on the Valentino website it shows the small quilted with a suede lining as well as the Valentino stamp on the inside hardware.

https://www.valentino.com/us/shoulder-bag_cod45350484kn.html




#ren007 said:


> Reply:
> Hi there- I also wonder buying from resale world... we do have to be very aware as there are several people selling fakes but claiming its real.
> For this particular bag I would need ro see a photo of the interior, a picture of the chain up close, the Valentino tag up close and the serial number tag. Also, were tags attached? if yes, how where they attached and where?
> Last but not least, I see the back of the hardware of the lock... it has a printed Valentino on it. I have 3 of these bags which were purchased directly from a Valentino boutique and none of mine have it. I would like to see a picture of front of buckle too.


----------



## corame

cc_1028 said:


> Dear Corame, could you please help to authenticate two bags when you have a chance? Thank you so much!
> 1
> View attachment 3825832
> View attachment 3825833
> View attachment 3825834
> 
> View attachment 3825837
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> View attachment 3825827
> View attachment 3825828
> View attachment 3825829
> View attachment 3825830
> View attachment 3825831



Both authentic


----------



## corame

gquinn said:


> I bought these back in May but am now having doubts since I realized there are some VERY good replicas out there. I would appreciate it if someone could authenticate the following
> 
> Item: Valentino
> Listing Number: 182583532826
> Seller: store_lolly
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182583532826
> Comments: Pictures are no longer viewable so I am including my own.
> 
> Many thanks.
> View attachment 3826729
> View attachment 3826730
> View attachment 3826731
> View attachment 3826732
> View attachment 3826733
> View attachment 3826734
> View attachment 3826735
> View attachment 3826736
> View attachment 3826737



These are authentic.


----------



## corame

dsk727 said:


> Hi, can you tell me what about it makes it a fake? When I compare it with pictures from the Valentino website it looks the same. Suede lining, stamps are all the same, etc. I'm attaching more pictures I took because it looks authentic the more I research. But maybe I'm just making myself crazy LOL Im just so curious, so that I know what to look for in buying one in the future from the resale world. Thank you in advance for the help you provide us all!



This is fake 100%! 
No doubt.


----------



## dsk727

corame said:


> This is fake 100%!
> No doubt.



Thank you, I was asking though what are the red flags, what about it looks fake? As I posted the one on Valentino website is also quilted, suede lining and has the stamp. I would like to learn what are the things to look for so I can not get a fake one in the future. Thank you


----------



## dressxcode

I would appreciate it if someone could authenticate the following! Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## lovely2008

Item Name:  VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD ANKLE STRAP Flat IN Navy 37.5
Item Number:   202043285031
Seller ID:  tresdujour
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...285031?hash=item2f0ab7de27:g:WngAAOSwmoxZqZz~

hi, are these authentic?  thanks!!!


----------



## j3nhuy

Hi could you help me take a look at this item please . Thank you so much. !

Item name : Valentino Glam lock 
Item number : 272824632912
Seller ID: mjexpertsale
Link : https://www.ebay.com/i/272824632912


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Hello!
Here's my request, hope for the best

Item name: Valentine pink clutch


----------



## ExpressioUnius

Hi!  I am curious if someone can authenticate these shoes.  Purchased from a consignment seller who does high volume, but I only own one pair of Valentinos (block heels) so I am not as confident yet with the brand as you guys!  Thank you in advance!!


----------



## corame

dressxcode said:


> I would appreciate it if someone could authenticate the following! Thanks very much in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3828922
> View attachment 3828923
> View attachment 3828924
> View attachment 3828927
> View attachment 3828928



Fake


----------



## corame

lovely2008 said:


> Item Name:  VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD ANKLE STRAP Flat IN Navy 37.5
> Item Number:   202043285031
> Seller ID:  tresdujour
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...285031?hash=item2f0ab7de27:g:WngAAOSwmoxZqZz~
> 
> hi, are these authentic?  thanks!!!



They look good but pls take your own pics upon receiving them.


----------



## corame

j3nhuy said:


> Hi could you help me take a look at this item please . Thank you so much. !
> 
> Item name : Valentino Glam lock
> Item number : 272824632912
> Seller ID: mjexpertsale
> Link : https://www.ebay.com/i/272824632912



Authentic


----------



## corame

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Hello!
> Here's my request, hope for the best
> 
> Item name: Valentine pink clutch



Fake


----------



## corame

ExpressioUnius said:


> Hi!  I am curious if someone can authenticate these shoes.  Purchased from a consignment seller who does high volume, but I only own one pair of Valentinos (block heels) so I am not as confident yet with the brand as you guys!  Thank you in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 3834129
> View attachment 3834128
> View attachment 3834131
> View attachment 3834132



I need to see sole insole (close details) and the code


----------



## Lover1234567

Can I have this pair of Valentino noir rockstud authenticated please? Thank you!


----------



## mranda

I have yet another update. After 21 days reviewing the bag, Poshmark emailed me saying that they had Authenticate 1st look at the bag and that Authenticate 1st also declared the bag authentic. So I am very frustrated!! I've been looking at authentic leather strip serial numbers and I absolutely see the difference between this bag and authentic bags, so I am so surprised that both Poshmark and Authenticate 1st are still declaring the bag authentic. So I really appreciate your expertise, corame!! I will always come to you for authentication!!


----------



## Kaisukslla

Hi,
Bought this Valentino Rockstud Clutch from Reebonz and I am now paranoid if it is authentic as the serial code is not printed on leather. It looks very good in every other aspect but I am just so paranoid and have 2 days to return it. I love the bag a lot and have my fingers crossed that it is a real deal!!

Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Clutch
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/au/valentino-garavani/bags/valentino-garavani-rockstud-clutch-1689067
Appreciate all the help!!!
Thanks, Kaisi


----------



## skyscrapergirl

Hi guys

I recently purchased a pair of pre-owned Valentino rockstud flats from ebay. I only just realised that the stamp on the bottom of the flats say 'Garvani' not 'Garavani' which makes me automatically think they're fakes. If someone could ensure that they are, I'm going straight back to the seller to get my money back!

Item name : Valentino Women Flat Shoes Black
Item number : 162651624858
Seller ID: chimchim38mitani
Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentin...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Thank you so much in advance! x


----------



## verycurious

nuf said:


> NOTE:*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).* This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or does not have pics.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. *Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. *Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. *Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> 9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.*
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. *Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function ( button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> *
> Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


----------



## verycurious

Kaisukslla said:


> Hi,
> Bought this Valentino Rockstud Clutch from Reebonz and I am now paranoid if it is authentic as the serial code is not printed on leather. It looks very good in every other aspect but I am just so paranoid and have 2 days to return it. I love the bag a lot and have my fingers crossed that it is a real deal!!
> 
> Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Clutch
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/au/valentino-garavani/bags/valentino-garavani-rockstud-clutch-1689067
> Appreciate all the help!!!
> Thanks, Kaisi


----------



## verycurious

Hello, I'm very new to this forum. Pardon my stupidity, but I spent a few hours on this forum trying to authenticate a Valentino bag (have doubts, purchased on eBay, have only a few days to return), but I don't see the button where I can post the link and/or photos of the bag. PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## corame

verycurious said:


> Hello, I'm very new to this forum. Pardon my stupidity, but I spent a few hours on this forum trying to authenticate a Valentino bag (have doubts, purchased on eBay, have only a few days to return), but I don't see the button where I can post the link and/or photos of the bag. PLEASE HELP!!!!



You have it in your message, here down, when you type.


----------



## Lover1234567

corame said:


> You have it in your message, here down, when you type.


Hi there corame, can you please authenticate my pair of noir valentino rockstuds in post #4074? any input is greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## sally76

Can anyone help me in telling me whether these rockstud flats are authentic please.


----------



## corame

sally76 said:


> Can anyone help me in telling me whether these rockstud flats are authentic please.



They look authentic


----------



## mhoney

Hello, could anyone authenticate this purse? Would really appreciate it, thank you!

Item name : Valentino Glam lock, Red Patent
Item number : 232452238212
Seller ID: current-styles
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-VALENTI...%3A02fb46c515f0ab6ac78f8f4bfffca9ee%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## AndreaValentino

Hello! I'm new here, but I'm actually looking for your help to please authenticated this bag, I found this is a phyton bag, with swarovsky cristals, but I really need yor help to : 
1. Located te serial number, tag or some ID number 
2. Know about the model, year and name of the bag 
3. If is possible know about autenticity without tag or serial number ID


----------



## GloriaQ

Dear Authenticator,

I recently got a seasonal Valentino Glam Lock bag from Saks off 5th. The lining is all leather, and I couldn't find the tag with any serial number. Could you please check it for me?

Thanks in advance!

Name: Valentino Glam Lock bag
Link: http://www.saksoff5th.com/main/Prod...ino+shoulder+bag&N=0+4294957503&bmUID=lYhzph6


----------



## corame

GloriaQ said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> I recently got a seasonal Valentino Glam Lock bag from Saks off 5th. The lining is all leather, and I couldn't find the tag with any serial number. Could you please check it for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: Valentino Glam Lock bag
> Link: http://www.saksoff5th.com/main/Prod...ino+shoulder+bag&N=0+4294957503&bmUID=lYhzph6
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853078
> View attachment 3853079
> View attachment 3853080
> View attachment 3853081
> View attachment 3853082
> View attachment 3853083
> View attachment 3853084



The tag is inside the pocket. It looks off to me, need more pics.


----------



## corame

mhoney said:


> Hello, could anyone authenticate this purse? Would really appreciate it, thank you!
> 
> Item name : Valentino Glam lock, Red Patent
> Item number : 232452238212
> Seller ID: current-styles
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-VALENTI...%3A02fb46c515f0ab6ac78f8f4bfffca9ee%7Ciid%3A1



It looks good to me. I would still take my own pics upon receiving it.


----------



## corame

AndreaValentino said:


> Hello! I'm new here, but I'm actually looking for your help to please authenticated this bag, I found this is a phyton bag, with swarovsky cristals, but I really need yor help to :
> 1. Located te serial number, tag or some ID number
> 2. Know about the model, year and name of the bag
> 3. If is possible know about autenticity without tag or serial number ID



This is fake.


----------



## GloriaQ

corame said:


> The tag is inside the pocket. It looks off to me, need more pics.



Hi Corame,
Thanks for the quick reply.
I found the tag and attached it here. If more photos are needed, could you please advice what angle I should take photos? 

Thanks again!


----------



## corame

GloriaQ said:


> View attachment 3853393
> 
> 
> Hi Corame,
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> I found the tag and attached it here. If more photos are needed, could you please advice what angle I should take photos?
> 
> Thanks again!



Just take as many as you want, all corners, details, prints, chain close look.


----------



## justdeb__

Hello,
I hope I'm doing this right. I just purchased today, but probably should have checked here first. Can someone help authenticate this?

Item Name: Valentino Glam Lock Small 
Item Number: 162714710883
Seller ID: us2014.new
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162714710883


----------



## corame

justdeb__ said:


> Hello,
> I hope I'm doing this right. I just purchased today, but probably should have checked here first. Can someone help authenticate this?
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Glam Lock Small
> Item Number: 162714710883
> Seller ID: us2014.new
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162714710883
> 
> View attachment 3854134
> View attachment 3854135
> View attachment 3854136
> View attachment 3854137
> View attachment 3854138



I’m not sure if the pics are real. I would need to see extra pics of the code inside and front label clear view...


----------



## justdeb__

corame said:


> I’m not sure if the pics are real. I would need to see extra pics of the code inside and front label clear view...



I should be receiving the bag sometime this week and will post clearer pics later. Thanks!


----------



## dalia87

Please anyone can help me?
I bought this bag on depop but I think it’s fake because detail is different with my other Valentino tricolor bag 

Size- small 
This bag size is 20-21 cm x 15 cm -16 cm 
 I buy at depop but seller delete account and have only WhatsApp contact; she don’t want back my money because in her opinion it’s original . Pleeeeaaaasee help me dentificate this bag


----------



## JuBa0521

Hello. Im new here and i would need some help!
Found a Valentino bag in store that is 50euros and i dont know if its real.... could someone help me? 
Im new one in valentinos and so


----------



## Meeukee

dalia87 said:


> Please anyone can help me?
> I bought this bag on depop but I think it’s fake because detail is different with my other Valentino tricolor bag
> 
> Size- small
> This bag size is 20-21 cm x 15 cm -16 cm
> I buy at depop but seller delete account and have only WhatsApp contact; she don’t want back my money because in her opinion it’s original . Pleeeeaaaasee help me dentificate this bag


I think it's authentic.  But I do not own a valentino purse.


----------



## Meeukee

JuBa0521 said:


> View attachment 3855553
> View attachment 3855554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Im new here and i would need some help!
> Found a Valentino bag in store that is 50euros and i dont know if its real.... could someone help me?
> Im new one in valentinos and so


Mario Valentino is NOT the same as Maison Valentino (who was founded by Valentino Garavani; rockstud collection).  Both are from Italy but Maison Valentino is world known.


----------



## JuBa0521

So this is Mario Valentino, ok. But is it at least a real bag, not a fake one? 





Meeukee said:


> Mario Valentino is NOT the same as Maison Valentino (who was founded by Valentino Garavani; rockstud collection).  Both are from Italy but Maison Valentino is world known.


----------



## Juergine

Hey, can you please help me to find out if this 
Valentino Rockstud Lock Bag Small is authentic? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Juergine

Hey, can you please help me to find out if this 
Valentino Rockstud Lock Bag Small is authentic? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## justdeb__

corame said:


> I’m not sure if the pics are real. I would need to see extra pics of the code inside and front label clear view...



Hi Corame,

I just got the bag. Here are the pictures of the label and tag. I’m sorely disappointed because I think it’s fake. Can you check and confirm my suspicions so I can file a claim on eBay? Thanks!g


----------



## corame

dalia87 said:


> Please anyone can help me?
> I bought this bag on depop but I think it’s fake because detail is different with my other Valentino tricolor bag
> 
> Size- small
> This bag size is 20-21 cm x 15 cm -16 cm
> I buy at depop but seller delete account and have only WhatsApp contact; she don’t want back my money because in her opinion it’s original . Pleeeeaaaasee help me dentificate this bag



Show me a close front look of the dust bag and serial nr.


----------



## justdeb__

corame said:


> I’m not sure if the pics are real. I would need to see extra pics of the code inside and front label clear view...



Hi Corame,

I would really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this item. I received the bag, and although I'm not a Valentino expert, I am 99% sure this is fake. It doesn't even smell like real leather. I contacted the seller and he is insisting the item is real and is only providing me partial refund.

Item Name: Valentino Glam Lock Small
Item Number: 162714710883
Seller ID: us2014.new
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162714710883


----------



## dalia87

corame said:


> Show me a close front look of the dust bag and serial nr.


 Thank you for reply ❤️ 
 Here’s is other photo 
And this bag not smell like leather...


----------



## Gracie123

I was wondering, do you authenticate Valentino Red clothing?


----------



## skislope15

Hello, I usually only buy Valentino shoes but I came across this purse can someone please look at it? It’s from a private seller, no inside tag could be found 
Tia
	

		
			
		

		
	







View attachment 3865908


----------



## skislope15

skislope15 said:


> Hello, I usually only buy Valentino shoes but I came across this purse can someone please look at it? It’s from a private seller, no inside tag could be found
> Tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865898
> View attachment 3865899
> View attachment 3865901
> View attachment 3865903
> View attachment 3865905
> View attachment 3865906
> View attachment 3865908



Adding

I think it’s the same as this bag and the serial could be in an attached purse which this bag didn’t come with


----------



## agold123

Is this Valentino Rockstar Wallet authentic? The seller said there is no date code inside. 

https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...stud-continental-wallet-22274893/?tref=closet


----------



## agold123

Can someone please tell me if this Valentino Rockstar wallet looks authentic. The seller said there is no date code/serial code. Thanks


----------



## corame

justdeb__ said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> I would really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this item. I received the bag, and although I'm not a Valentino expert, I am 99% sure this is fake. It doesn't even smell like real leather. I contacted the seller and he is insisting the item is real and is only providing me partial refund.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Glam Lock Small
> Item Number: 162714710883
> Seller ID: us2014.new
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162714710883
> 
> View attachment 3860424
> View attachment 3860425
> View attachment 3860426
> View attachment 3860427
> View attachment 3860428
> View attachment 3860429
> View attachment 3860430



Fake


----------



## corame

Gracie123 said:


> I was wondering, do you authenticate Valentino Red clothing?



Sorry, I dont


----------



## corame

skislope15 said:


> Adding
> 
> I think it’s the same as this bag and the serial could be in an attached purse which this bag didn’t come with
> 
> View attachment 3865974
> View attachment 3865975



Without some helping pics from inside I cant authenticate.


----------



## corame

agold123 said:


> View attachment 3870011
> 
> View attachment 3870010
> View attachment 3870009
> 
> Can someone please tell me if this Valentino Rockstar wallet looks authentic. The seller said there is no date code/serial code. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3870009
> View attachment 3870010
> View attachment 3870011
> View attachment 3870012



Your pics are super unclear and small quality.


----------



## graciielove92

Could you please help me authenticate this valentino bag I'm so confused the seller is telling me 100% it's real but I just don't know due to the inside of the bag and the lining and serial numberhttps://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-Bag/322865784107


----------



## corame

graciielove92 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this valentino bag I'm so confused the seller is telling me 100% it's real but I just don't know due to the inside of the bag and the lining and serial numberhttps://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-Bag/322865784107



Fake


----------



## Luvdesigner4Adeal

Hi lovely ladies- 
I purchased this bag on eBay and am nervous about authenticity. The seller has over 1400 positive reviews. Also the dust bag is very oversized compared to the purse. Please help me! 

Item name: Rockstud small flip lock hobo bag 
Item number: BD-Z940VSF2
Seller ID: bmoreluxe
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Va...782033?txnId=1498228845019#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## graciielove92

corame said:


> Fake


Really!... OK thank you so much can I ask what made it screaming out fake to you?


----------



## Luvdesigner4Adeal

Luvdesigner4Adeal said:


> Hi lovely ladies-
> I purchased this bag on eBay and am nervous about authenticity. The seller has over 1400 positive reviews. Also the dust bag is very oversized compared to the purse. Please help me!
> 
> Item name: Rockstud small flip lock hobo bag
> Item number: BD-Z940VSF2
> Seller ID: bmoreluxe
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Va...782033?txnId=1498228845019#vi__app-cvip-panel


Can anyone be so kind to look at my item and give me an opinion? I have 14 days to return. It looks good to me just not sure if Im missing anything and I’m no professional. Im also thrown off by why the dust bag is so large.


----------



## manversusbag

Hello Everyone! 

Can you please authenticate this Valentino?

Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Tote bag
Link: https://shopee.ph/bchina1120/634819632
Photos:


----------



## christal075

I was given a c.valentino bag. I know nothing about this side brand of Valentino. Can anyone give me some info?


----------



## corame

Luvdesigner4Adeal said:


> Can anyone be so kind to look at my item and give me an opinion? I have 14 days to return. It looks good to me just not sure if Im missing anything and I’m no professional. Im also thrown off by why the dust bag is so large.



It’s authentic


----------



## corame

manversusbag said:


> View attachment 3876465
> View attachment 3876466
> View attachment 3876467
> View attachment 3876468
> View attachment 3876469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Valentino?
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Tote bag
> Link: https://shopee.ph/bchina1120/634819632
> Photos:



Fake


----------



## manversusbag

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you!


----------



## Luvdesigner4Adeal

corame said:


> It’s authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## mranda

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this bag from Poshmark? Thank you so much!

Item name: Valentino Rockstud Camera Bag
Seller: sweetpeadcj
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-Rockstud-camera-bag-5a15cefffbf6f99441038b9f


----------



## Pelhamwife

Dear all,
I hope someone could help me! I bought this online (vestiairecollective) and started to hesitate a bit. Don't know much about Valentino but the wallet seems very basic to me. Here are pictures. No receipt or authentication card.
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...o/grey-leather-valentino-wallet-3983863.shtml


----------



## Pelhamwife

Pelhamwife said:


> Dear all,
> I hope someone could help me! I bought this online (vestiairecollective) and started to hesitate a bit. Don't know much about Valentino but the wallet seems very basic to me. Here are pictures. No receipt or authentication card.
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...o/grey-leather-valentino-wallet-3983863.shtml



Here are some better pictures.
http://aijaa.com/zcn630
http://aijaa.com/ROn7si
http://aijaa.com/FlfdHO
http://aijaa.com/shU0qU
http://aijaa.com/hXAJ2Z


----------



## mranda

mranda said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this bag from Poshmark? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Camera Bag
> Seller: sweetpeadcj
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-Rockstud-camera-bag-5a15cefffbf6f99441038b9f


I think the authenticator is away. Does anyone else have this bag that can chime in? I only have a limited amount of time to accept the bag from the seller. Thanks!!


----------



## corame

mranda said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this bag from Poshmark? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Camera Bag
> Seller: sweetpeadcj
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-Rockstud-camera-bag-5a15cefffbf6f99441038b9f



I need to see clear photos of the logo and back print (close look)


----------



## corame

Pelhamwife said:


> Dear all,
> I hope someone could help me! I bought this online (vestiairecollective) and started to hesitate a bit. Don't know much about Valentino but the wallet seems very basic to me. Here are pictures. No receipt or authentication card.
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...o/grey-leather-valentino-wallet-3983863.shtml



Need to see code etc


----------



## corame

Pelhamwife said:


> Here are some better pictures.
> http://aijaa.com/zcn630
> http://aijaa.com/ROn7si
> http://aijaa.com/FlfdHO
> http://aijaa.com/shU0qU
> http://aijaa.com/hXAJ2Z



Authentic


----------



## Jooniie

Hi Corame,

I’ve bought this pair of rockstuds flat from reebonz. I find the sewing on the tags & the serial code on the insole to be suspicious. Please help to take a look.  R they authentic? TIA.


----------



## Minxy-moo

Hi,
Please could somebody tell me if this Valentino Rockstud trapeze bag is authentic- I was hoping to sell it online but as it was a gift I'm not 100% sure - there is no serial number inside . Thank you x


----------



## Minxy-moo

Minxy-moo said:


> View attachment 3892571
> View attachment 3892572
> View attachment 3892573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Please could somebody tell me if this Valentino Rockstud trapeze bag is authentic- I was hoping to sell it online but as it was a gift I'm not 100% sure - there is no serial number inside . Thank you x


Can anyone help with this I'm getting quite desperate. Thank you! X


----------



## corame

Minxy-moo said:


> View attachment 3892571
> View attachment 3892572
> View attachment 3892573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Please could somebody tell me if this Valentino Rockstud trapeze bag is authentic- I was hoping to sell it online but as it was a gift I'm not 100% sure - there is no serial number inside . Thank you x



You will find the code inside the pocket on a side. Check again.
It looks good. Let me see the code.


----------



## Minxy-moo

corame said:


> You will find the code inside the pocket on a side. Check again.
> It looks good. Let me see the code.


There isn't one - do they all definitely have them? I've had it quite a few years and the person that gave it to me has bought me a few bags that I've personally been there for the purchase of so I'm really shocked with this one.


----------



## Minxy-moo

corame said:


> You will find the code inside the pocket on a side. Check again.
> It looks good. Let me see the code.


There isn't one - do they all definitely have them? I've had it quite a few years and the person that gave it to me has bought me a few bags that I've personally been there for the purchase of so I'm really shocked with this one.


----------



## Jooniie

Jooniie said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> I’ve bought this pair of rockstuds flat from reebonz. I find the sewing on the tags & the serial code on the insole to be suspicious. Please help to take a look.  R they authentic? TIA.


Hi, 

Can anyone help?


----------



## Nataschyaa

Hil all, please help me authenticate this rockstud heels.. please let me know if i need to provide more detail pics.. This item will be shipped from israel..


----------



## corame

Minxy-moo said:


> There isn't one - do they all definitely have them? I've had it quite a few years and the person that gave it to me has bought me a few bags that I've personally been there for the purchase of so I'm really shocked with this one.



The bag looks fine to me and I an sure the code is there but you cant see it.


----------



## Minxy-moo

corame said:


> The bag looks fine to me and I an sure the code is there but you cant see it.


Thank you


----------



## patpui

Please help me authenticate this Vava Voom bag. The inside serial number was damaged. This item is from Pre-Own shop in Bangkok


----------



## corame

patpui said:


> Please help me authenticate this Vava Voom bag. The inside serial number was damaged. This item is from Pre-Own shop in Bangkok



This bag is a fake.


----------



## scarlette1969

Happy Holidays, Corame!!!
Could you kindly help with the following - I was the winner of the auction and have the bag in my possession, if you need any additional photos.  Thank you so much in advance!

Name:   VALENTINO Demetra Napa Leather and Lace Satchel Handbag Shoulder Bag
Item:  263321459849
Seller:  guccigirl1016
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Nana255

Hi, can you please help me authenticate my recently bought Valentino rockstud spike bag, thank you


----------



## Nana255

Hi, can you please help to authenticate my Valentino bag, thank you


----------



## Nana255

Nana255 said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate my recently bought Valentino rockstud spike bag, thank you


Here are photos


----------



## corame

scarlette1969 said:


> Happy Holidays, Corame!!!
> Could you kindly help with the following - I was the winner of the auction and have the bag in my possession, if you need any additional photos.  Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Name:   VALENTINO Demetra Napa Leather and Lace Satchel Handbag Shoulder Bag
> Item:  263321459849
> Seller:  guccigirl1016
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Authentic


----------



## corame

Nana255 said:


> Hi, can you please help to authenticate my Valentino bag, thank you



I cannot see any photo


----------



## scarlette1969

corame said:


> Authentic



Happy Holidays to you, Corame, and thank you sooooo much for your help!!!!!


----------



## pearlsonpearls

.


----------



## corame

scarlette1969 said:


> Happy Holidays to you, Corame, and thank you sooooo much for your help!!!!!



[emoji1317][emoji173]️


----------



## Julia_v

Hi, please help me authenticate this Valentino
 garavani Rockstud tote

https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=109626520&ref=conversation&fks=109626520


corame said:


> [emoji1317][emoji173]️


----------



## corame

Julia_v said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this Valentino
> garavani Rockstud tote
> 
> https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=109626520&ref=conversation&fks=109626520



Your link dosent work


----------



## Julia_v

corame said:


> Your link dosent work


----------



## corame

It looks good. I need to see your own pics upon receiving it.


----------



## Julia_v

corame said:


> It looks good. I need to see your own pics upon receiving it.


Thank you so much I really appreciate your help


----------



## Esther2017

Item: valentino rockstud heels
Listing Number: TT K889
Seller: i got as a gift
Link: 
Hi authenticators. Can you guys take a look on these please. Really appriciated your times ^_^


----------



## corame

Esther2017 said:


> Item: valentino rockstud heels
> Listing Number: TT K889
> Seller: i got as a gift
> Link:
> Hi authenticators. Can you guys take a look on these please. Really appriciated your times ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909252
> View attachment 3909254
> View attachment 3909255
> View attachment 3909256
> View attachment 3909257
> View attachment 3909258
> View attachment 3909259



Fake


----------



## corame

Julia_v said:


> Thank you so much I really appreciate your help



You are welcome


----------



## Esther2017

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks you very much @corame. Can you tell me any sign of fake about these heels please


----------



## hejtheathea

Can anyone please authenticate this bag?
Item Name: Small Valentino Glam Lock
Photos:


----------



## BolsasFan

LabelLover81 said:


> Unfortunately we are  not experts on vintage bags.  I can tell you I haven't seen any hardware on even older bags like that before, but that doesn't mean much.  It could just be an anomaly.   We can see if MGA may know more.





LabelLover81 said:


> Unfortunately we are  not experts on vintage bags.  I can tell you I haven't seen any hardware on even older bags like that before, but that doesn't mean much.  It could just be an anomaly.   We can see if MGA may know more.


----------



## BolsasFan

Can anyone help me authenticate this Valentino Trapeze bag?


----------



## BolsasFan

BolsasFan said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this Valentino Trapeze bag?





LabelLover81 said:


> MGA is correct.  Not authentic.


Can you help with this one ? Please


----------



## BolsasFan

Help me authenticate this one? Please


----------



## BolsasFan

LabelLover81 said:


> Doesn't sound ideal, however, I do not know older versions of Valentino.  Sorry!


----------



## corame

hejtheathea said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this bag?
> Item Name: Small Valentino Glam Lock
> Photos:



It looks fake to me


----------



## corame

Fake


----------



## hejtheathea

corame said:


> It looks fake to me


What photos can I post so that you can better tell if it's authentic?


----------



## ItalianPam

Goodmorning!
I’m a newby so I’m hoping to do everything well.
I have bought this Rockstud tote on yoox.com, but there is something that leaves me not truly confident about it, like the serial code on lining tissue and not on a piece of leather..
Item: Rockstud tote bag, size small
The item is mine
Herewith attached some pictures.
Thank you so much in advance.

http://s557.photobucket.com/user/Pamela_Panico/library/


----------



## Ser12

Hi can anyone help me to authenticate this. Thank you so much. 
VALENTINO  Glam Lock
Size : medium
http://s21.photobucket.com/user/weun/library/Valentino


----------



## angieangiesh

Hi all

Complete newbie here, have just bought a pair of rock stud kittens but I am just not sure if they are authentic something doesn't feel right, would appreciate if someone could have a look and give me your opinion.

Item: Rock stud kitten heels


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ser12

Dear Corame/ authenticators,

Could you please help me to authenticate this glam lock. 
Sorry for any inconvenience arise as now is the peak season.Million thanks
VALENTINO Glam Lock
Size : medium
http://s21.photobucket.com/user/weun/library/Valentino


----------



## gquinn

Kindly authenticate these flats: 

Name: Valentino White Leather Pointed Toe Rockstud Pointed Toe Flats
Seller: 330-wkwagm
Item number: 182969224912
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Wh...Size-37-5-7-5/182969224912#vi__app-cvip-panel 

I purchased these already and will also include my own photos. 

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## mranda

Hello! Could you please authenticate this Valentino bag?
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-rockstud-shoulder-bag-5a3f4979739d485b3c070631
Seller: camwright1


----------



## missjenny2679

Hello! I just purchased from NM online, but I’m paranoid of the “buy and swap”! I trust no one (sad, I know) nowadays, and want to double check as this is 
my first Valentino. Normally I’m a Chloe gal[emoji5] 

Item: GUITAR ROCKSTUD ROLLING CROSS BODY BAG 

PS-Out of all my bags this date stamp tag was by far the HARDEST tag to photograph! I tried my best to get what I did, and even that took several takes[emoji30] Thanks in advance for the help, ladies![emoji847][emoji1317]

Tag # reads: CB-L053WWL0


----------



## corame

mranda said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this Valentino bag?
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-rockstud-shoulder-bag-5a3f4979739d485b3c070631
> Seller: camwright1



It looks good


----------



## corame

missjenny2679 said:


> Hello! I just purchased from NM online, but I’m paranoid of the “buy and swap”! I trust no one (sad, I know) nowadays, and want to double check as this is
> my first Valentino. Normally I’m a Chloe gal[emoji5]
> 
> Item: GUITAR ROCKSTUD ROLLING CROSS BODY BAG
> 
> PS-Out of all my bags this date stamp tag was by far the HARDEST tag to photograph! I tried my best to get what I did, and even that took several takes[emoji30] Thanks in advance for the help, ladies![emoji847][emoji1317]
> 
> Tag # reads: CB-L053WWL0
> View attachment 3918800
> View attachment 3918801
> View attachment 3918802
> View attachment 3918803
> View attachment 3918804
> View attachment 3918805
> View attachment 3918806
> View attachment 3918807



Authentic


----------



## ItalianPam

Dear Corame, could you assist me with this bag? Thank you so much...


ItalianPam said:


> Goodmorning!
> I’m a newby so I’m hoping to do everything well.
> I have bought this Rockstud tote on yoox.com, but there is something that leaves me not truly confident about it, like the serial code on lining tissue and not on a piece of leather..
> Item: Rockstud tote bag, size small
> The item is mine
> Herewith attached some pictures.
> Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> http://s557.photobucket.com/user/Pamela_Panico/library/


----------



## mranda

corame said:


> It looks good


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## angieangiesh

angieangiesh said:


> Hi all
> 
> Complete newbie here, have just bought a pair of rock stud kittens but I am just not sure if they are authentic something doesn't feel right, would appreciate if someone could have a look and give me your opinion.
> 
> Item: Rock stud kitten heels
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Hi 

Have added photos with better lighting, got these shoes cheaper and have been told they will have imperfections but unsure if they are authentic. 

Thanks 

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/Angie_Shek/library/


----------



## Terka36

Not authentic


alliegatorpie said:


> Hello Valentino experts  I am not familiar with Valentino.  What do you generally look for in terms of authentication?  Do all Valentino bags have a serial code?
> 
> A relative gave brought me back a small "Valentino" bag after a trip to Italy.  I doubt she would give a kid (it's from the late 90's) an $$$ bag.  It's synthetic so it's becoming "sticky" and dust is sticking all over it.  I'm not sure whether to toss it.
> 
> Actually, a tell-a-tale sign is that there are 3 letters in between the top of the V logo : "jer" in italics.





nuf said:


> NOTE:*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).* This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or does not have pics.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. *Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. *Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. *Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> 9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.*
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. *Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function ( button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> *
> Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


----------



## PhyllisKYY

Hi! I'm new to valentino. Can someone authenticate this? Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

PhyllisKYY said:


> Hi! I'm new to valentino. Can someone authenticate this? Thanks!


there’s no link.


----------



## creamandsugar

Item Name
*VALENTINO Vitello Medium Glam Lock Rockstud Flap Rubino*

Link 
https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-vitello-medium-glam-lock-rockstud-flap-rubino-218719

Photos including in the links


----------



## corame

creamandsugar said:


> Item Name
> *VALENTINO Vitello Medium Glam Lock Rockstud Flap Rubino*
> 
> Link
> https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-vitello-medium-glam-lock-rockstud-flap-rubino-218719
> 
> Photos including in the links



Looks good. Post your own pics and the link once you have it in your hands


----------



## gquinn

gquinn said:


> Kindly authenticate these flats:
> 
> Name: Valentino White Leather Pointed Toe Rockstud Pointed Toe Flats
> Seller: 330-wkwagm
> Item number: 182969224912
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Wh...Size-37-5-7-5/182969224912#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> I purchased these already and will also include my own photos.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!
> View attachment 3913721
> View attachment 3913722
> View attachment 3913723
> View attachment 3913724
> View attachment 3913725
> View attachment 3913726
> View attachment 3913727
> View attachment 3913728



I think I may have been skipped. Any help would be greatly appreciated! If I'm missing info, please advise. 

Thank you!!


----------



## creamandsugar




----------



## Terka36

Hi, I need help please, I'm not sure if this are authentic, I'm new to valentino shoes. I bought this heels but I think they look fake, are they supposed to have a number inside? 
Valentino Garavani Rockstud ankle strap pumps!


----------



## rdgldy

Terka36 said:


> Hi, I need help please, I'm not sure if this are authentic, I'm new to valentino shoes. I bought this heels but I think they look fake, are they supposed to have a number inside?
> Valentino Garavani Rockstud ankle strap pumps!


These were already authenticated for you on the Valentino shoe thread.  Some details are questionable.


----------



## creamandsugar

uploaded my own pictures，please help.


----------



## ItalianPam

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> My authentic Valentinos have the same serial code on fabric, not leather.  It looks good to me and Yoox is a reputable retailer.


Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## litteldiva24

Please authenticate this Valentino Handbag on ebay. Thank you

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Va Va Voom 1973 Rainbow Leather Clutch
Item #:        182989681831
Seller Id:     5535.ns
Link:           https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## litteldiva24

litteldiva24 said:


> Please authenticate this Valentino Handbag on ebay. Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Va Va Voom 1973 Rainbow Leather Clutch
> Item #:        182989681831
> Seller Id:     5535.ns
> Link:           https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-Va-Va-Voom-1973-Rainbow-Leather-Clutch/182989681831?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Is there anyone that can help me with this?  I noticed the stripes in the front of the bag are not in the same order I see on other bags... the back is correct. This worries me. Thanks so much.


----------



## megs1234

Hi yall! Can you authenticate this bag?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Valent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## megs1234

Here’s pics as well


----------



## Jac0117

corame said:


> It looks good to me.
> Thats the Valentino studs issue. Studs fall (bags and shoes). Sorry for that.


Just wanted to say thanks a bunch.... thanks to your authentication I was able to bring the bag into a store and Valentino repaired it for free and I now carry the bag! I had not had the courage to bring in since I had bought it on eBay but thanks to you I was able to get my bag repaired at no cost thank you thank you !


----------



## corame

gquinn said:


> I think I may have been skipped. Any help would be greatly appreciated! If I'm missing info, please advise.
> 
> Thank you!!



I need to see the code inside pls.


----------



## corame

Terka36 said:


> Hi, I need help please, I'm not sure if this are authentic, I'm new to valentino shoes. I bought this heels but I think they look fake, are they supposed to have a number inside?
> Valentino Garavani Rockstud ankle strap pumps!



These look fake to me. I need more details from the box and code on a side


----------



## corame

ItalianPam said:


> Dear Corame, could you assist me with this bag? Thank you so much...



Are these pictures taken by you ?


----------



## corame

litteldiva24 said:


> Is there anyone that can help me with this?  I noticed the stripes in the front of the bag are not in the same order I see on other bags... the back is correct. This worries me. Thanks so much.



It looks bad to me. Also, the name of this bag is not va va voom.


----------



## corame

megs1234 said:


> Here’s pics as well



Ask the seller IF SHE BAG CAME WITH THIS STRAP or IF SHE PURCHASED IT IN STORE.


----------



## litteldiva24

corame said:


> It looks bad to me. Also, the name of this bag is not va va voom.



Thank you soooooo much for your help.


----------



## angieangiesh

Hi, all just received these and wanted to quickly check although I purchased from a reputable retailer I heard recently fake items have been circulating there.

Item: Valentino Rockstud 100 Black/Poudre

Thank you!


----------



## Pbogusk1

Hi everyone. I’m very new to the purse forum and was wondering if anyone knew the name of this Valentino style. I bought it in Century 21 so it must be authentic, but it didn’t come with the correct box so I have no idea what the name of them are.


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Corame~  Please let me know your thoughts on the authenticity of this bag.

Item Name:  Valentino Glam Lock star Studded Shoulder Bag
Item Number:  173104839103
Seller ID:  Chiiiq
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-...839103?hash=item284dda39bf:g:itUAAOSwNkJaMvG-

I've included additional photos too.  Thanks so much~


----------



## kpalsy

Hello.  Please let me know if I need other photos.  Thank you in advance.

Item Name:  New Valentino Garavani Rockstud Beige Ipad tablet leather
Item Number:  232637235990
Seller ID:  ma_kum
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Valent...235990?hash=item362a428316:g:3UsAAOSwBahU6brW


----------



## Admajorem

Hello.
Item Name: *NIB* Rockstud Nude Poudre Patent T Strap Stud Pointed Heel Pump 39 $995
Item Number: 173124995741
Seller ID: tauniha0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Rockst...ap-Stud-Pointed-Heel-Pump-39-995/173124995741


----------



## narm1991

Hi, I was wondering if someone could please help me authenticate these. I bought them off a friend and I'm new to Valentino.

Thank you


----------



## mgp

Hi all, I recently purchased this bag and I am questioning its authenticity. It seems fake to me but a VERY GOOD fake. I am comparing it to my real bag purchased from Nordstrom and the main differences are the material inside the purse, inside the pocket, and also the serial number label. In addition, the gold color of the studs seem to be of poorer quality and more gold rather than a champagne gold seen on most Valentino Rockstuds. Please help me out if you can, I would so very much appreciate this!!

Bag: Valentino Rockstud Flap Bag/ Shoulder Bag
Link: I do not have a link as this has already been purchased
















Photos:


----------



## mgp

For some reason my picture of the serial code did not show up so here it is:


----------



## lee_dya

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag, I just bought this from Yoogi’s, TIA!

Item Name: Valentino Glamlock Bag size small
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/valentino-yellow-calfskin-leather-rockstud-lock-small-flap-bag.html


----------



## CandyG

Hello, girls! I need your help very much! Just ordered this pair from eBay, seller says that they are authentic, but I have 3 pairs of them, bought from the boutique myself, and these doesn’t look authentic. Seller sent me reciept from  Neiman Marcus and it matches the box. As well I went there , and sailing person told me that they are original , but I don’t think so.


----------



## kari40

Please could you authenticate this Valentino bag that I am looking at on eBay...
Valentino Rockstud Bag
Seller - luiza4355
item no. - 222817165544
Link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-Bag/222817165544?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Many Thanks!
Kari


----------



## Safehaven

Valentino Rockstud Flats in Brown

Seller name: @luxonlineph (instagram account)

luxonlineph.com

Hello! Please help me authenticate this shoes, I’ve been wanting Valentinos for so long and I got excited because this one is lower than the orig price but upon seeing the other photos I kind of doubted the authenticity. Please help me. Thank you very much.


----------



## Alina76

Can you guys please help me authenticate those shoes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alina76




----------



## Victoria Zhu

Item Name: Valentino Medium Rockstud Butterfly Leather Shoulder Bag
Dear Authenticator, do you mind taking a look at this seasonal Valentino bag? I purchased it from Century 21. Not sure whether it is authentic or not. thanks a lot!


----------



## azhu

Could someone please help me authenticate?

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Spike Bag
Item Number: 253388996724
Seller ID: jckara
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VALENTI...996724?hash=item3aff294074:g:QUEAAOSwLwBaaXJp


----------



## kari40

kari40 said:


> Please could you authenticate this Valentino bag that I am looking at on eBay...
> Valentino Rockstud Bag
> Seller - luiza4355
> item no. - 222817165544
> Link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-Bag/222817165544?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Many Thanks!
> Kari


Seller has relisted this item so item no. is now 
222822324659
And link is - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentin...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Other details the same.

Thank you!


----------



## kari40

Please can you also authenticate this bag on eBay:

Valentino rockstud black handbag/ clutch bag
Seller - xjaby
Item no. - 263470918752
Link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentin...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## megs1234

corame said:


> Ask the seller IF SHE BAG CAME WITH THIS STRAP or IF SHE PURCHASED IT IN STORE.


I believe it came with it.


----------



## megs1234

I had posted pictures of my reversible rock stud Valentino bag to see if it was real, and haven't heard back, but can anyone tell me if there should be a serial number anywhere on the bag? This is the same type of bag I bought: https://www.barneys.com/product/val...MIyK2s8NqR2QIVgo7ICh3OegkVEAQYDiABEgIil_D_BwE


----------



## corame

angieangiesh said:


> Hi, all just received these and wanted to quickly check although I purchased from a reputable retailer I heard recently fake items have been circulating there.
> 
> Item: Valentino Rockstud 100 Black/Poudre
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3933667
> View attachment 3933669
> View attachment 3933676
> View attachment 3933678
> View attachment 3933679
> View attachment 3933680
> View attachment 3933681
> View attachment 3933682
> View attachment 3933683
> View attachment 3933685



Authentic


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Hello Corame~  Please let me know your thoughts on the authenticity of this bag.
> 
> Item Name:  Valentino Glam Lock star Studded Shoulder Bag
> Item Number:  173104839103
> Seller ID:  Chiiiq
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-...839103?hash=item284dda39bf:g:itUAAOSwNkJaMvG-
> 
> I've included additional photos too.  Thanks so much~



Authentic


----------



## corame

kpalsy said:


> Hello.  Please let me know if I need other photos.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name:  New Valentino Garavani Rockstud Beige Ipad tablet leather
> Item Number:  232637235990
> Seller ID:  ma_kum
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Valent...235990?hash=item362a428316:g:3UsAAOSwBahU6brW



Thats a fake


----------



## sugacookie

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you Corame!!  Welcome back~ you were missed


----------



## Leek1

Hi I would be grateful if someone could help authenticate if possible...
Rockstud Hobo

Seller name:Nothing but luxury
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-275-New-...bo-Bag-Small-Black-CURRENT-2018-/391977665209


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Thank you Corame!!  Welcome back~ you were missed



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## corame

Leek1 said:


> Hi I would be grateful if someone could help authenticate if possible...
> Rockstud Hobo
> 
> Seller name:Nothing but luxury
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-275-New-...bo-Bag-Small-Black-CURRENT-2018-/391977665209



Authentic


----------



## Leek1

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## indiglow

Item Name: Valentino Glam Lock
Item Number: 162876002921
Seller ID: carobvba
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-...sh=item25ec2a9269:g:bq4AAOSwoVNZ7xz4#shpCntId

Thank you!


----------



## indiglow

Item Name: Valentino Glam Lock
Item Number: 282841343570
Seller ID: ladyannette87
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BORSA-BAG-...343570?hash=item41daa86652:g:ZbcAAOSw~o5aVzYi

Thank you!


----------



## 12unicorns

Hello authenticators,
If someone could please help me authenticate the below bag, that would be really amazing.
Thank you all so much, I really appreciate it!

Item Name: Garavani Rockstud Medium Tote
Item Number: 323083316551
Seller ID: mumbois
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VALENTI...316551?hash=item4b39442d47:g:2SEAAOSwhpZaGn9i


----------



## kari40

Hello,

Pease can you authenictate this Valentino Bag:

Valentino Garavani Small Rockstud Double Handle Tote Bag
263494695475
ejazroma2012
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentin...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Many Thanks!


----------



## kari40

..And also this one..

Valentino Rockstud Double Handle Bag
152913034487
kayleyv29
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentin...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thanks again!

Kari


----------



## corame

indiglow said:


> Item Name: Valentino Glam Lock
> Item Number: 162876002921
> Seller ID: carobvba
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-...sh=item25ec2a9269:g:bq4AAOSwoVNZ7xz4#shpCntId
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## corame

indiglow said:


> Item Name: Valentino Glam Lock
> Item Number: 282841343570
> Seller ID: ladyannette87
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BORSA-BAG-...343570?hash=item41daa86652:g:ZbcAAOSw~o5aVzYi
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## corame

12unicorns said:


> Hello authenticators,
> If someone could please help me authenticate the below bag, that would be really amazing.
> Thank you all so much, I really appreciate it!
> 
> Item Name: Garavani Rockstud Medium Tote
> Item Number: 323083316551
> Seller ID: mumbois
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VALENTI...316551?hash=item4b39442d47:g:2SEAAOSwhpZaGn9i



It looks good. However, when you receive it, pls take your own photos and repost.


----------



## corame

kari40 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Pease can you authenictate this Valentino Bag:
> 
> Valentino Garavani Small Rockstud Double Handle Tote Bag
> 263494695475
> ejazroma2012
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentin...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Many Thanks!



Need more clear pictures


----------



## 12unicorns

corame said:


> It looks good. However, when you receive it, pls take your own photos and repost.


Thank you so much for replying Corame! Have yourself a great day.

P.S: What specific pics should I post to help clearer authentication?


----------



## corame

12unicorns said:


> Thank you so much for replying Corame! Have yourself a great day.
> 
> P.S: What specific pics should I post to help clearer authentication?



Details


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Hi corame, do you mind taking a look at this bag? thank you so much!



Victoria Zhu said:


> Item Name: Valentino Medium Rockstud Butterfly Leather Shoulder Bag
> Dear Authenticator, do you mind taking a look at this seasonal Valentino bag? I purchased it from Century 21. Not sure whether it is authentic or not. thanks a lot!
> View attachment 3956435
> View attachment 3956436


----------



## ellen aly

This is a local seller on Facebook. Can someone please help me authenticate this? They claim they bought it from Neiman Marcus. Thanks in advance!


----------



## helenanoah

Hi corame please if you can have a look at this bag..
Thank you
Item number 202214922413
Item name Valentino Garavani Rockstud tote
Seller name: ready2go


----------



## helenanoah

helenanoah said:


> Hi corame please if you can have a look at this bag..
> Thank you
> Item number 202214922413
> Item name Valentino Garavani Rockstud tote
> Seller name: ready2go


Received one more picture from seller..hope this helps!
Thank you sooo much


----------



## corame

Victoria Zhu said:


> Hi corame, do you mind taking a look at this bag? thank you so much!



This is fake


----------



## corame

ellen aly said:


> This is a local seller on Facebook. Can someone please help me authenticate this? They claim they bought it from Neiman Marcus. Thanks in advance!



This is not a Valentino bag.


----------



## corame

helenanoah said:


> Hi corame please if you can have a look at this bag..
> Thank you
> Item number 202214922413
> Item name Valentino Garavani Rockstud tote
> Seller name: ready2go



Need to see a lining pic inside as well.


----------



## helenanoah

I received this pic of lining inside..
Thank you


----------



## corame

helenanoah said:


> I received this pic of lining inside..
> Thank you



And the print inside please. Close up picture.


----------



## helenanoah

corame said:


> And the print inside please. Close up picture.


Here is close up..thank you


----------



## helenanoah

Please dear corame I really need your expertise. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ciel5177

Hi, 
I want to ask about the logo on a Valentino bag. I bought a pre-owned Valentino bag from E-bay and its logo on the exterior leather looks very sloppy and not authentic to me... (except for the logo, the bag seems all fine.)
Can you tell If this bag is authentic or not based on the logo? Do some Valentino bags have logos looking like this? Please help.


----------



## corame

helenanoah said:


> Here is close up..thank you



Looks good


----------



## ciel5177

Hello, I desperately need your help. 

I bought his Valentino pouch at eBay and it did not look authentic to me. So, I ordered the same kind purse from Nordstrom and compared both of them. 
They are different in many ways. 

1. The logos look different. The logo of the bag from Nordstrom is crisper and cleaner. 
2. The leather of the bag from Nordstrom is much softer. The inner fabrics are different, too. 
3. The serial numbers are different. 
4. There is a Valentino engraving on the back of the zipper of the bag from Nordstrom. There is nothing on the zipper of the bag I bought from the seller. The two zippers even look different. 

Please help and share your opinions. Thanks.


----------



## teepeechu

Hi do you mind authenticating this item before I pay please?

Item number: 123005906285
Item name: Authentic new Valentino rockstud blackbag with gold chain
Seller: pninatzadok
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-ne...-goldd-chain-/123005906285#vi__app-cvip-panel

Thanks in advance


----------



## corame

ciel5177 said:


> Hello, I desperately need your help.
> 
> I bought his Valentino pouch at eBay and it did not look authentic to me. So, I ordered the same kind purse from Nordstrom and compared both of them.
> They are different in many ways.
> 
> 1. The logos look different. The logo of the bag from Nordstrom is crisper and cleaner.
> 2. The leather of the bag from Nordstrom is much softer. The inner fabrics are different, too.
> 3. The serial numbers are different.
> 4. There is a Valentino engraving on the back of the zipper of the bag from Nordstrom. There is nothing on the zipper of the bag I bought from the seller. The two zippers even look different.
> 
> Please help and share your opinions. Thanks.



You got a fake


----------



## corame

teepeechu said:


> Hi do you mind authenticating this item before I pay please?
> 
> Item number: 123005906285
> Item name: Authentic new Valentino rockstud blackbag with gold chain
> Seller: pninatzadok
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-ne...-goldd-chain-/123005906285#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Thanks in advance



Fake


----------



## teepeechu

Hi can you guys also authenticate the following too:

Item number:232696193199
Item name:  Authentic VALENTINO Rockstud medium spike bag in blue ex condition
Seller:  fashionshophop 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...193199?hash=item362dc620af:g:7h8AAOSwQFVapxkV


----------



## teepeechu

One last item to authenticate please.
Item number: 232696741750
Item name:  VALENTINO GARAVANI $2795 Womens Rockstud Spike Med Chain Purse Leather Black
Seller: nps
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-...650821&hash=item362dce7f76:g:JrwAAOSwsjZap9-U


----------



## Marimi

Dear VALENTINO-experts, I got this pre-owned bag as a present and would like to know, if it´s authentic or not. Thank you in advance!


----------



## corame

teepeechu said:


> Hi can you guys also authenticate the following too:
> 
> Item number:232696193199
> Item name:  Authentic VALENTINO Rockstud medium spike bag in blue ex condition
> Seller:  fashionshophop
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...193199?hash=item362dc620af:g:7h8AAOSwQFVapxkV



It looks authentic. I need to see more photos upon receiving it.


----------



## corame

Marimi said:


> Dear VALENTINO-experts, I got this pre-owned bag as a present and would like to know, if it´s authentic or not. Thank you in advance!



Fake


----------



## silvia7712

Hello, everyone! I am extremely grateful that you exist and help. Please tell us your opinion on this valentino bag. I bought it from a second hand and if it turns out to be not authentic I will want to get it back. I think it's not real, but I'm not such a specialist. Thank you very much!


----------



## silvia7712

Hi, please help! I need your answer! Regards!


----------



## marelcf

Can you help me with this bag?


----------



## marelcf

Can you help me with this bag?


----------



## trga17

Please help me authenticate this. Is this authentic even if the serial number is not stamped on leather? 

Item name: Valentino Rockstud Trapeze Medium
Seller: canonebagsprimeofficial
link:


----------



## lovecouture

Hello!

I am not very familiar with Valentino, so any information would be much appreciated!

Item name: Valentino Native Couture 1975 Crossbody Bag NWT Retail $1675
Item number: 292493346623
Seller: jlkluv426
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-...NWT-Retail-1675-/292493346623?redirect=mobile


Thank you in advance!!!!!


----------



## marelcf

Hello, can you help me with this?

Item Name: Lock Rosckstud
https://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-Lock-...432792?hash=item44196e4398:g:4MUAAOSwBkRaBzkG


----------



## corame

marelcf said:


> Can you help me with this bag?



You need to include details links sellers name and more photos of code etc


----------



## corame

trga17 said:


> Please help me authenticate this. Is this authentic even if the serial number is not stamped on leather?
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Trapeze Medium
> Seller: canonebagsprimeofficial
> link:




Looks good


----------



## corame

lovecouture said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am not very familiar with Valentino, so any information would be much appreciated!
> 
> Item name: Valentino Native Couture 1975 Crossbody Bag NWT Retail $1675
> Item number: 292493346623
> Seller: jlkluv426
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-...NWT-Retail-1675-/292493346623?redirect=mobile
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!!!



Looks good. Post your own photos upon receiving it.


----------



## corame

marelcf said:


> Hello, can you help me with this?
> 
> Item Name: Lock Rosckstud
> https://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-Lock-...432792?hash=item44196e4398:g:4MUAAOSwBkRaBzkG



Need more pics.


----------



## lovecouture

corame said:


> Looks good. Post your own photos upon receiving it.



Thank you sooooo much for your feedback! If I decide to move forward with the purchase, I will let post more.


----------



## silvia7712

Hi,corame! I need your answer!


----------



## mateng04

Please help me authenticate this Glamrock bag. It's being sold privately to me by an acquaintance. She also bought it from a private seller.
Item: Glamlock bag in patent black gunmetal


----------



## mateng04

Sorry the pictures got posted first. More photos.
Item: Glamlock black patent in gunmetal


----------



## corame

mateng04 said:


> Sorry the pictures got posted first. More photos.
> Item: Glamlock black patent in gunmetal



Authentic


----------



## corame

silvia7712 said:


> Hello, everyone! I am extremely grateful that you exist and help. Please tell us your opinion on this valentino bag. I bought it from a second hand and if it turns out to be not authentic I will want to get it back. I think it's not real, but I'm not such a specialist. Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007078
> View attachment 4007079
> View attachment 4007080



Fake all the way.


----------



## mateng04

corame said:


> Authentic


Thanks.


----------



## silvia7712

corame said:


> Fake all the way.


Thank you very much!


----------



## b_illy

Hi , can you please authenticate this Rockstud I received from Italist? Looks good to me but then again I have nothing close to your expertise  Thanks, much appreciated.. Will provide more pics if necessary!


----------



## Candyfiend

Hi! Could you please authenticate this CandyStud? Much appreciated!!

Item name: Valentino Garavani  CandyStud Small Top-Handle Two-Tone shoulder Bag Used

Seller: doris-brown

Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Ga...318506?hash=item33e5b72a6a:g:O2gAAOSw~aBattwL


----------



## corame

b_illy said:


> Hi , can you please authenticate this Rockstud I received from Italist? Looks good to me but then again I have nothing close to your expertise  Thanks, much appreciated.. Will provide more pics if necessary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015637
> View attachment 4015638
> View attachment 4015639
> View attachment 4015643
> View attachment 4015647



Looks off to me.


----------



## corame

Candyfiend said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this CandyStud? Much appreciated!!
> 
> Item name: Valentino Garavani  CandyStud Small Top-Handle Two-Tone shoulder Bag Used
> 
> Seller: doris-brown
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Ga...318506?hash=item33e5b72a6a:g:O2gAAOSw~aBattwL



Fake


----------



## Candyfiend

corame said:


> Fake



Thanks! I knew it was too good to be true, but it’s tempting when it’s a bag you really want!


----------



## b_illy

corame said:


> Looks off to me.


Thanks so much for your reply! I'm so disappointed to hear that! Is there anything that stands out to you that sets off alarms? Do you need other pics?  I'm dreading the return process...


----------



## b_illy

corame said:


> Looks off to me.


Sorry, I tried to edit my last post and include more pics but it wasn't working so here is one of the serial number inside and one of the enclosed tag.. I'd be so grateful if you could take a second look! Thanks!


----------



## Deccae

Hi, is anyone still on this thread? Could someone please authenticate this for me?

Item: Valentino Rockstud mini
Item number: 253534883705
Seller: gtchapli 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/253534883705 

Thank you! xx


----------



## Deccae

Deccae said:


> Hi, is anyone still on this thread? Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Valentino Rockstud mini
> Item number: 253534883705
> Seller: gtchapli
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/253534883705
> 
> Thank you! xx



Think someone beat me to the punch, hope it wasn't someone on this thread!!


----------



## corame

Deccae said:


> Hi, is anyone still on this thread? Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Valentino Rockstud mini
> Item number: 253534883705
> Seller: gtchapli
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/253534883705
> 
> Thank you! xx



It says the item is not available anymore.


----------



## Deccae

corame said:


> It says the item is not available anymore.


I know, it got sold


----------



## Harmony1717

Hi dear would you please help me to authenticate this valentino rockstud kitten heels?
I just wondering why the barcode sticker label on the box was cut like this.
Thanks in advance

Item Name : Valentino Rockstud heels In poudre grained leather
Photos


----------



## ARabea

Hello, could anybody help me wether this Valentino Rockstud bag is authentic? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Deccae

Hello lovelies, could someone kindly authenticate this for me please?

Valentino rockstud mini 

@ Consignment store. 

Thanks!! xx


----------



## trga17

corame said:


> Looks good


thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## Deccae

Deccae said:


> Hello lovelies, could someone kindly authenticate this for me please?
> 
> Valentino rockstud mini
> 
> @ Consignment store.
> 
> Thanks!! xx
> 
> View attachment 4023586
> View attachment 4023587
> View attachment 4023588
> View attachment 4023589
> View attachment 4023590
> View attachment 4023591
> View attachment 4023592
> View attachment 4023593
> View attachment 4023594
> View attachment 4023595



Hi, I'd really appreciate if someone could help with this? Thank you xx


----------



## Deccae

Hi, I'm wondering if I'm doing this correctly?

I would really appreciate it if someone could please authenticate this Valentino rockstud mini for me. 

I only have images as it's at a consignment store. Thanks in advance! x


----------



## Jang198408

Hi Please help me authenticate these! Thank you 

Item: Valentino Rockstud Flats
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1344833748
They sent me additional photos that I'm posting below.


----------



## corame

Deccae said:


> Hi, I'd really appreciate if someone could help with this? Thank you xx



Your photos are not clear. I need close up details including receipt which can be zoomed(you can add it in private for safer reasons).


----------



## corame

Jang198408 said:


> Hi Please help me authenticate these! Thank you
> 
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Flats
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1344833748
> They sent me additional photos that I'm posting below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028696
> View attachment 4028697
> View attachment 4028698
> View attachment 4028699



Authentic pair.


----------



## ARabea

ARabea said:


> Hello, could anybody help me wether this Valentino Rockstud bag is authentic? Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 4023515
> View attachment 4023516
> View attachment 4023516
> View attachment 4023517
> View attachment 4023518
> View attachment 4023519
> View attachment 4023518
> View attachment 4023513
> View attachment 4023514


I would be grateful if you could help me. Thanks!


----------



## Jang198408

corame said:


> Authentic pair.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Deccae

corame said:


> Your photos are not clear. I need close up details including receipt which can be zoomed(you can add it in private for safer reasons).


 Are these better?


----------



## gigima

Hi, this is my 1st time buying valentino, could someone please authenticate this for me? I've won this auction and want to confirm before paying. Thanks so much!

Item: Mini Valentino Garavani Rockstud Trapeze Leather Tote in Pink
Item number: 162976451654
Seller: mensdesigner2013
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/162976451654


----------



## Chela404

Hello can you please help ASAP. I bought these on eBay and I am sure they are fake, but seller is insisting they are authentic and is refusing to give me a refund, even though I asked her before purchasing if they were authentic and she said they were 100% authentic.


----------



## nowwow

Please, help me, I am not sure.
The seller doesn´t know the  Item number.

Item name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD Va Va Voom 1973 Rainbow Multicolor Shoulder Handbag, Purse
Item number: unknown
Seller: unknown


Thank you!


----------



## ARabea

Please, help me with this! I really like this bag very much and I‘m afraid of someone else being faster than me… thank you so much!!

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## ARabea

Two more photos. Thank you for an answer


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Hi Corame pleas could you kindly authenticate this for me? thank you

Item:valentino rockstud bag
Listing Number:112909786927
Seller:brogan_miles
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/112909786927

Extra photos


----------



## HannahJoon

Hello,
Please could you authenticate this purse for me? It has no serial number which is why I’m a bit concerned but the craftsmanship is excellent and everything else looks on point. 

Thanks!
Item name: lock bag


----------



## corame

gigima said:


> Hi, this is my 1st time buying valentino, could someone please authenticate this for me? I've won this auction and want to confirm before paying. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Mini Valentino Garavani Rockstud Trapeze Leather Tote in Pink
> Item number: 162976451654
> Seller: mensdesigner2013
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/162976451654



Pls post the correct link.


----------



## corame

Chela404 said:


> View attachment 4029957
> View attachment 4029958
> View attachment 4029959
> View attachment 4029960
> View attachment 4029956
> View attachment 4029955
> View attachment 4029955
> View attachment 4029956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello can you please help ASAP. I bought these on eBay and I am sure they are fake, but seller is insisting they are authentic and is refusing to give me a refund, even though I asked her before purchasing if they were authentic and she said they were 100% authentic.



Fake


----------



## corame

ARabea said:


> Two more photos. Thank you for an answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031201
> View attachment 4031202



Authentic


----------



## corame

HannahJoon said:


> Hello,
> Please could you authenticate this purse for me? It has no serial number which is why I’m a bit concerned but the craftsmanship is excellent and everything else looks on point.
> 
> Thanks!
> Item name: lock bag
> 
> View attachment 4032146
> View attachment 4032147
> View attachment 4032148
> View attachment 4032149
> View attachment 4032150
> View attachment 4032151
> View attachment 4032152
> View attachment 4032153



Very fake.


----------



## Deccae

Deccae said:


> View attachment 4029822
> View attachment 4029823
> View attachment 4029824
> View attachment 4029825
> View attachment 4029826
> View attachment 4029827
> View attachment 4029828
> View attachment 4029829
> View attachment 4029830
> View attachment 4029831
> 
> Are these better?


Are these photos better? I'm unsure how to use the private setting you suggested. Thanks x


----------



## peachpit

Hello everyone! I am new to the luxury game and just starting to build my collection. I bought a pair of Valentino Rockstud flip flops and they've got me wanting more! I was planning on buying a pair of heels this time, but I thought I'd first take a look at some pre-loved items to save a little money. I spotted this pre-owned pair, but I don't know if they're authentic, and it's hard to compare them to my auths because the style is so different. Can anyone help me out please?

Item Name: Valentino Patent Rockstud Ankle Strap Pump
Item Number: ???
Seller ID: local consignment boutique
Link: n/a


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

corame said:


> Very fake.



Dear Corame please could you look at #4315 for me? I think I was missed or do you need more photos? I can take more detailed photos as I have already received the bag. Please let me know. Thank you!



yoyoyoyaha said:


> Hi Corame pleas could you kindly authenticate this for me? thank you
> 
> Item:valentino rockstud bag
> Listing Number:112909786927
> Seller:brogan_miles
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/112909786927
> 
> Extra photos
> View attachment 4031266
> View attachment 4031268
> View attachment 4031281
> View attachment 4031282
> View attachment 4031283


----------



## Jrat17

I got this as a gift. I never wear Valentino so I’m not sure if it’s real. There is a serial tag inside the inner pocket but I can not get a good picture of it. The tag is a black kind of shiny silky smooth material with white bold font. The blue film on the bag is what’s throwing me off. I never purchased a real bag that came with plastic protecting the hardware. Thanks!


----------



## Jrat17




----------



## corame

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Dear Corame please could you look at #4315 for me? I think I was missed or do you need more photos? I can take more detailed photos as I have already received the bag. Please let me know. Thank you!



More photos pls, front back back.


----------



## corame

Jrat17 said:


> View attachment 4033534
> View attachment 4033535
> View attachment 4033537
> View attachment 4033539
> View attachment 4033540
> View attachment 4033541
> View attachment 4033542
> View attachment 4033543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this as a gift. I never wear Valentino so I’m not sure if it’s real. There is a serial tag inside the inner pocket but I can not get a good picture of it. The tag is a black kind of shiny silky smooth material with white bold font. The blue film on the bag is what’s throwing me off. I never purchased a real bag that came with plastic protecting the hardware. Thanks!



Fake


----------



## goldenpond

Hello kind authenticators, please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much for your effort.

Item Name: Valentino Vitello Medium Rockstud Tote Watergreen
Item Number: 231345
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-vitello-medium-rockstud-tote-watergreen-231345


----------



## Jrat17

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks girl! For future reference was I right about the plastic? Im about to chew this guy out for buying me a fake purse, pray for him lol.


----------



## goldenpond

Hello kind authenticators, please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much for your effort.

Item Name: Valentino Vitello Medium Rockstud Tote Watergreen
Item Number: 231345
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-vitello-medium-rockstud-tote-watergreen-231345


----------



## corame

goldenpond said:


> Hello kind authenticators, please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much for your effort.
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Vitello Medium Rockstud Tote Watergreen
> Item Number: 231345
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-vitello-medium-rockstud-tote-watergreen-231345



Authentic


----------



## corame

Jrat17 said:


> Thanks girl! For future reference was I right about the plastic? Im about to chew this guy out for buying me a fake purse, pray for him lol.



He might not knew either ) Dont be hard.
You know, these days, fakes are everywhere and now they got into the big stores as well due to people that return fake items.


----------



## goldenpond

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much for your quick response Corame.I do appreciate it ❤️  Best  regards.

Goldenpond


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

corame said:


> More photos pls, front back back.



Here are more photos, let me know if you need more. Thank you Corame! 




View attachment 4035215

View attachment 4035216
View attachment 4035217
View attachment 4035218
View attachment 4035219
View attachment 4035220


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

corame said:


> More photos pls, front back back.



Here are more photos, let me know if you need more. Thank you Corame


----------



## corame

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Here are more photos, let me know if you need more. Thank you Corame
> 
> View attachment 4035225
> View attachment 4035226
> View attachment 4035227
> View attachment 4035228
> View attachment 4035229
> View attachment 4035230
> View attachment 4035231
> View attachment 4035232



Looks good to me


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

corame said:


> Looks good to me



Thank you for your quick reply! You’re a life saver, have a good weekend!


----------



## corame

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Thank you for your quick reply! You’re a life saver, have a good weekend!



[emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## trayyast

Hi guys! Can someone please help me authenticate this? This listing is on Mercari and the seller is selling it for veryyy reasonable price! Its currently listed on saks for about 300$. 
My other concern is, is this a bag to invest in (I do really like it especially for semi formal outings). In other words should I save my $$ and buy a newer collection ? Sorry still trying to figure out collections, good investments that will uphold 2-3 years in style  Thank you SO much!


----------



## samfi

lc


----------



## corame

samfi said:


> Hello, could somebody help me to authenticate these shoes?
> Valentino Rockstud ballerina
> Thank u !



Fake


----------



## corame

trayyast said:


> Hi guys! Can someone please help me authenticate this? This listing is on Mercari and the seller is selling it for veryyy reasonable price! Its currently listed on saks for about 300$.
> My other concern is, is this a bag to invest in (I do really like it especially for semi formal outings). In other words should I save my $$ and buy a newer collection ? Sorry still trying to figure out collections, good investments that will uphold 2-3 years in style  Thank you SO much!



This is not a Valentino Garavani item.


----------



## eadam13

Hi! I purchased this off Trendlee, but I'm not very familiar with Valentino items. Could you please authenticate this for me?

Item name: Rockstud wristlet wallet
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...tud-wristlet-wallet-leather-small332064911269 

Thanks!


----------



## trayyast

corame said:


> This is not a Valentino Garavani item.




Thank you!!


----------



## nowwow

Please, help me, I am not sure.
The seller doesn´t know the Item number.

Item name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD Va Va Voom 1973 Rainbow Multicolor Shoulder Handbag, Purse
Item number: unknown
Seller: unknown


----------



## corame

eadam13 said:


> Hi! I purchased this off Trendlee, but I'm not very familiar with Valentino items. Could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item name: Rockstud wristlet wallet
> Link: https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...tud-wristlet-wallet-leather-small332064911269
> 
> Thanks!



Need you to post real pics with the bag.


----------



## corame

nowwow said:


> Please, help me, I am not sure.
> The seller doesn´t know the Item number.
> 
> Item name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD Va Va Voom 1973 Rainbow Multicolor Shoulder Handbag, Purse
> Item number: unknown
> Seller: unknown



This is not a va va voom and it’s not authentic either.


----------



## komodeno

Hi I just purchased jelly rock stud slippers and was wondering if someone can help me authenticate  them. I’m not really sure if that is possible.But will appreciate your help.Please see the pictures.The lady said she had them for 2 years but ware them few times as her legs are swollen if wearing flats. I have some doubts but she swear they are authentic and I can return them to her if not.













I will really appreciate your kind help.Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nowwow

corame said:


> This is not a va va voom and it’s not authentic either.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## nowwow

corame said:


> This is not a va va voom and it’s not authentic either.


Dear can you please tell me 
what details give out that this is a fake? Thanks


----------



## eadam13

corame said:


> Need you to post real pics with the bag.












Please let me know if you need any other pics. Thanks!


----------



## corame

komodeno said:


> Hi I just purchased jelly rock stud slippers and was wondering if someone can help me authenticate  them. I’m not really sure if that is possible.But will appreciate your help.Please see the pictures.The lady said she had them for 2 years but ware them few times as her legs are swollen if wearing flats. I have some doubts but she swear they are authentic and I can return them to her if not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will really appreciate your kind help.Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Authentic


----------



## corame

nowwow said:


> Dear can you please tell me
> what details give out that this is a fake? Thanks



We dont give hints here.


----------



## komodeno

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you for your replay. I just have few questions, which made me doubt the authenticity
:
The studs bottom are white, is that normal?Also the metal parts that holds the studs are silver (in newer pairs I saw they are gold)






Also there is a size 38 39 on the side of the strap, see picture. Both slippers are identical.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corame

komodeno said:


> Thank you for your replay. I just have few questions, which made me doubt the authenticity
> :
> The studs bottom are white, is that normal?Also the metal parts that holds the studs are silver (in newer pairs I saw they are gold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there is a size 38 39 on the side of the strap, see picture. Both slippers are identical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh no, these details show they are FAKE!!!!
Why didnt you add all these details ?
Omg, how fakes become these days...


----------



## komodeno

corame said:


> Oh no, these details show they are FAKE!!!!
> Why didnt you add all these details ?
> Omg, how fakes become these days...



They look so good that I really started thinking that this is normal.I was also thinking that maybe something from the initial look will say they are replica.They are really well made but fake unfortunately....Unbelievable how close to the relay one they actually look...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corame

komodeno said:


> They look so good that I really started thinking that this is normal.I was also thinking that maybe something from the initial look will say they are replica.They are really well made but fake unfortunately....Unbelievable how close to the relay one they actually look...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, I’m sorry.


----------



## komodeno

corame said:


> Yes, I’m sorry.


The good news is that i took my money back


----------



## gigima

Hi really appreciate help on this new valentino rockstud small tote i just bought. Thanks so much!
	

		
			
		

		
	
















Hope these pictures are good enough. Let me know if more pictures are required.


----------



## gigima

Managed to take a photo of the date code.
	

		
			
		

		
	







gigima said:


> Hi really appreciate help on this new valentino rockstud small tote i just bought. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046379
> View attachment 4046380
> View attachment 4046382
> View attachment 4046379
> View attachment 4046380
> View attachment 4046382
> View attachment 4046379
> View attachment 4046380
> View attachment 4046382
> View attachment 4046388
> View attachment 4046389
> View attachment 4046391
> View attachment 4046392
> View attachment 4046393
> 
> Hope these pictures are good enough. Let me know if more pictures are required.


----------



## gigima

This thread is so quiet! Hope to get some help soon Thanks!



gigima said:


> Managed to take a photo of the date code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047170


----------



## corame

gigima said:


> Managed to take a photo of the date code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047170



Looks good.


----------



## corame

gigima said:


> This thread is so quiet! Hope to get some help soon Thanks!



 thats because I cant be online every day. I have a family as well


----------



## gigima

Thank you so much i really appreciate your help



corame said:


> thats because I cant be online every day. I have a family as well


----------



## txu1104

Please help me take a look at this bag, i bought it from an online retailer. The bag is too small for me, and im going to sell it to a friend，so i need to be sure about the authenticity. I trust this website a lot so i wasn't worry about it at all, but i've never buy valentinos online, just feel super anxious. 

Item name: small glam lockbag
Seller: ******


----------



## corame

txu1104 said:


> Please help me take a look at this bag, i bought it from an online retailer. The bag is too small for me, and im going to sell it to a friend，so i need to be sure about the authenticity. I trust this website a lot so i wasn't worry about it at all, but i've never buy valentinos online, just feel super anxious.
> 
> Item name: small glam lockbag
> Seller: ******



Need to see the code inside the pocket.


----------



## txu1104

corame said:


> Need to see the code inside the pocket.


Im super nervous now, i read through the previous post, the tag looks similar to mine and those are fakes. I ordered my bag from hgbag fee month ago, never used it, i dont think they will let me refund it. Now keeping my finger crossed.


----------



## b_illy

Hi Corame! I know you're super busy and I've already taken your time with this bag before, but I"m not sure if I was maybe overlooked when I provided the pic of the serial tag inside..  Would be so grateful for your opinion!  Thanks!



b_illy said:


> Hi , can you please authenticate this Rockstud I received from Italist? Looks good to me but then again I have nothing close to your expertise  Thanks, much appreciated.. Will provide more pics if necessary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015637
> View attachment 4015638
> View attachment 4015639
> View attachment 4015643
> View attachment 4015647





corame said:


> Looks off to me.





b_illy said:


> Sorry, I tried to edit my last post and include more pics but it wasn't working so here is one of the serial number inside and one of the enclosed tag.. I'd be so grateful if you could take a second look! Thanks!
> View attachment 4022033
> View attachment 4022034


----------



## ARabea

Hi, could you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## tenderandy

Hello, please can I get an authentic check on these shoes?  Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi there!

Please authenticate this for me.  Thank you!


----------



## Navrao93

Hi can someone please authenticate this bag/site. It looks too good it be true. The website is called nowlet based in NJ and selling older collections but supposed to be new and authentic bags for much cheaper.

Item Name: Valentino Women’s Rockstud Pouch Deep Cyclamin
Link:http://www.nowlet.com/product/productDetail?productNo=17504_6818


----------



## corame

txu1104 said:


> Im super nervous now, i read through the previous post, the tag looks similar to mine and those are fakes. I ordered my bag from hgbag fee month ago, never used it, i dont think they will let me refund it. Now keeping my finger crossed.



Looks good


----------



## corame

b_illy said:


> Hi Corame! I know you're super busy and I've already taken your time with this bag before, but I"m not sure if I was maybe overlooked when I provided the pic of the serial tag inside..  Would be so grateful for your opinion!  Thanks!



Still off.


----------



## corame

ARabea said:


> Hi, could you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios



I dont see any particular auction in your link.


----------



## Navrao93

corame said:


> ok


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Please authenticate this for me.  Thank you!
> View attachment 4060190
> View attachment 4060191
> View attachment 4060192
> View attachment 4060193
> View attachment 4060194



Hi! I think this was missed.  Can you please authenticate? Thank you


----------



## txu1104

corame said:


> Looks good


Thanks so much corame! You are a life saver!


----------



## LCiam

Hi there! Does someone know the name of this bag? TIA!!


----------



## akyoga206

Hi ladies please help!
I need to know if these are authentic before purchasing. Seller does not have the box or receipt & I did not see a serial number (do all rockstud flats have serial numbers?)
Also does anyone know the shade? I’d love to find any matching items. Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> Hi! I think this was missed.  Can you please authenticate? Thank you



Hi!

NM.  The item is NOT in excellent condition- FYI if anyone else is interested in this bag.
Here is a pic of the damage.  Thank goodness Poshmark looked it over before sending it out!
	

		
			
		

		
	




I’m over rainbows now!


----------



## corame

tigertrixie said:


> Hi! I think this was missed.  Can you please authenticate? Thank you



I need to see close look with the code and prints pls


----------



## corame

txu1104 said:


> Thanks so much corame! You are a life saver!



You are very welcome [emoji8]


----------



## darkmius

Hello!
Can you help me to authenticate this Valentino Rockstud Spike? Comes with no cards or dust bag. Thank you!
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ockstud-spike-valentino-handbag-5691308.shtml


----------



## akyoga206

akyoga206 said:


> Hi ladies please help!
> I need to know if these are authentic before purchasing. Seller does not have the box or receipt & I did not see a serial number (do all rockstud flats have serial numbers?)
> Also does anyone know the shade? I’d love to find any matching items. Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063551
> View attachment 4063552
> View attachment 4063553
> View attachment 4063554
> View attachment 4063555
> View attachment 4063556



Can someone please help [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]


----------



## Holly marsh

Isn’t this Valentino Rockstud bag real?


----------



## Malkylang

Hey. Can you please help me authenticate this item
Thank you so much! 

Item Name: vallentino metallic gold rockstud leather pump heels  
Item Number:  183168097267
Seller ID: poojabae 
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Me...b19afff3ea9a&ul_noapp=true#vi__app-cvip-panel

Thank you again!


----------



## sunflower728

Please help!

*Item Name*: Studded crossbody bag
*Item Number*: 5049265
*Seller ID*: Private seller named Helene
*Link*: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...brown-leather-valentino-handbag-5049265.shtml

*Item Name*: Mini va va voom bag
*Item Number*: 
*Seller ID*: The Real Real
*Link*: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/valentino-mini-va-va-voom-bag-1


----------



## sunflower728

*Please help with this too!
Item Name*: Trapeze crossbody
*Item Number*: 23362295
*Seller ID*: Julia K on tradesy
*Link*: https://www.tradesy.com/i/valentino-by-mario-trapeze-black-leather-cross-body-bag/23362295/


----------



## Jojo-1989

Hello .. 
Thank you in advance .. please tell me your opinion on this bag .


----------



## Lana Shulman

Please authenticate.


----------



## Lana Shulman

Please tell me your opinion of these shoes. Thanks in advance


----------



## jhl2435

Dear Authenticator 
Could you authenticate shoes as well? Please kindly see below and advise. Thank you so much for your help!
Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Kitten Heels
Item Number: 282975581811
Seller ID: sbnycgirl
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Cligia

Are they real? I'm not quite sure bc of the sole.

Itim: Valentino Rockstud 60 Sandales


----------



## cc_1028

Hi authenticators, please kindly help to authenticate this belt bag. Purchased from Poshmark. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kat3838

Hi everyone I’m new to this and had a quick authentication question. Is this bag authentic?Please help. Thanks so much 

Valentino Garavani resort 2017 Small Floral Lock bag


----------



## SylwiaL

Hello Dear Authenticator!
Is this Valentino bag is auth? Shall I Ask seller for more photo or is coarse fake?
Thank You!


----------



## Lana Shulman

Lana Shulman said:


> View attachment 4090545
> View attachment 4090546
> View attachment 4090547
> View attachment 4090548
> View attachment 4090549
> View attachment 4090550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me your opinion of these shoes. Thanks in advance


Hi dear authenticators I would really appreciate if you could post your reply to authenticate my items. I sold shoes on Poshmark and they don’t release the payment saying it’s not authentic. I purchased the shoes few years at valentino store.


----------



## Lana Shulman

Lana Shulman said:


> Please authenticate.


I would appreciate if someone could authenticate. These shoes I purchased from Saks fifth ave store but Poshmark restructed my account saying it’s not authentic.


----------



## lovecouture

Hello Authenticators,

Would you be able to authenticate these shoes for me? Also, please let me know if you require any additional photos and I can ask the seller.

Item: Valentino Rockstud City Sandel Size 35 1/2
Seller: edtx71308 
Item Number: 
253687287431
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-City-Sandel-Size-35-1-2/253687287431?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## corame

lovecouture said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Would you be able to authenticate these shoes for me? Also, please let me know if you require any additional photos and I can ask the seller.
> 
> Item: Valentino Rockstud City Sandel Size 35 1/2
> Seller: edtx71308
> Item Number:
> 253687287431
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-City-Sandel-Size-35-1-2/253687287431?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Lana Shulman said:


> I would appreciate if someone could authenticate. These shoes I purchased from Saks fifth ave store but Poshmark restructed my account saying it’s not authentic.



Not enough pictures.


----------



## lovecouture

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you for your opinion!

In the mean time, I had asked the seller to send pics of the inside of the shoe just incase...

I've attached them here if they may be of use. I saw that another person posted additional pics of the inside of their shoe after the outside seemed real, and they ended up being FAKE!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I'm looking at this bag on VC, the outside looks fine but the stitching on the interior label looks suspicious.  Authentic?  Thank you.

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...r-rockstud-valentino-clutch-bag-5754183.shtml


----------



## germangirl88

deleted - sorry for the confusion


----------



## sanamarina

Hello,  Corame.
I've just purchased two Valentino bags from an online Italian boutique. I tried searching this thread for similar bags, but couldn't find any. I've been buying items from this store for some time already, so just want to make sure they sell authentic items.
Thank you
Item1: Valentino Rockstud Pouch Black


----------



## sanamarina

Item 2: Valentino Rockstud Tote Black

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Sofingood

Hi guys does anybody know the name of this style bag? I purchased it from Marshall’s but have never seen it in any Valentino boutique


----------



## Sofingood

Sofingood said:


> Hi guys does anybody know the name of this style bag? I purchased it from Marshall’s but have never seen it in any Valentino boutique


----------



## AlexGibbo

Hi, slightly new to Valentino and this is someone local selling those
can i have some advise please

http://s32.photobucket.com/user/gibbo202/slideshow/

thank you


----------



## lvfringe

May I have an opinion about this bag?  I know nothing about Valentino and even tho its fashionphile, I'm still a bit worried about authenticity.

Item Name: Valentino Vitello Rockstud 1975 Camera Bag Green Multicolor
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-vitello-rockstud-1975-camera-bag-green-multicolor-255241
Photos: Photos are in the link.

Thank you so much!


----------



## lamodeee

Hello, 
I would like to seek for your advice on these beauties:

















Thanks!!


----------



## scarletrose500

Came across this Valentino bag in a thrift store, and was wondering if its real.


----------



## cinderella0087

Hi there! I just purchased my first rockstuds but they’re from ThredUP which is pretty hit or miss with authenticity... I bit the bullet since I can easily return. Can you advise if these are authentic? Thank you so much! 

Rockstud Flats

https://www.thredup.com/products/women/valentino-garavani


----------



## lamodeee

Hello I am eyeing on a pair of rockstud flats. Can you help advise if they are real?


----------



## lit0_x

Item Name (if you know it): Rockstud flap bag
Link : https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-vitello-medium-glam-lock-rockstud-flap-red-259419
Photos: via link above

Hi - I already ordered the bag and received the bag. i have 7 days to return, please if you can confirm if it is authentic soon. I am suspicious of the serial tag inside the pocket. I've only seen the serial tag made out of leather, not fabric. I also understand Fashionphile is very reputable, but there can be human error.   thank you.


----------



## jtothelo

Please help me authenticate  TIA!

Name: Valentino Rockstud chain wallet leather crossbody bag


----------



## MsCho

scarletrose500 said:


> Came across this Valentino bag in a thrift store, and was wondering if its real.


Well the bag says "Mario Valentino" not "Valentino Garavani". Mario Valentino is another Italian brand. Here's a link with some details on the Mario Valentino vs Valentino Garavani. Hope it helps! 
http://www.bagbliss.com/valentino/valentino-mario-valentino-bags/


----------



## Lefty00

Hi, 
Can you please authenticate this Valentino bag. I appreciate your help.  Thank you. 

Item name: Valentino dahlia mia tassel crossbody 
Item number: 253801677058
Seller name: Kerim-us
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

scarletrose500 said:


> Came across this Valentino bag in a thrift store, and was wondering if its real.


That's a Mario Valentino bag, not Valentino Garavani.

http://www.bagbliss.com/valentino/valentino-mario-valentino-bags/


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Lefty00 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this Valentino bag. I appreciate your help.  Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Valentino dahlia mia tassel crossbody
> Item number: 253801677058
> Seller name: Kerim-us
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-by-Mario-Mia-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-Black-Silver-140612/253801677058?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



This is also a Mario Valentino bag, not Valentino Garavani.

http://www.bagbliss.com/valentino/valentino-mario-valentino-bags/


----------



## Lefty00

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> This is also a Mario Valentino bag, not Valentino Garavani.
> 
> http://www.bagbliss.com/valentino/valentino-mario-valentino-bags/





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> This is also a Mario Valentino bag, not Valentino Garavani.
> 
> http://www.bagbliss.com/valentino/valentino-mario-valentino-bags/


Ok. Thank you


----------



## Lefty00

Lefty00 said:


> Ok. Thank you


I apreaciate your help thank you.


----------



## mflowers85

Hey, guys! Could you please tell me if this bag looks real?
I've seen those bags with the Valentino logo on the back only in foil, but not with a metal plate around it.
Is this normal?

https://www.etiquetaunica.com.br/bolsas/bolsa-valentino-rockstud-rolling-marrom-v83-852141


----------



## corame

mflowers85 said:


> Hey, guys! Could you please tell me if this bag looks real?
> I've seen those bags with the Valentino logo on the back only in foil, but not with a metal plate around it.
> Is this normal?
> 
> https://www.etiquetaunica.com.br/bolsas/bolsa-valentino-rockstud-rolling-marrom-v83-852141
> 
> View attachment 4167115



Yes sure, this is the first rockstud. Older but genuine.


----------



## Amanda Lagerkvist

Hi!! I’m about to buy my first Valentino bag, and was wondering if anyone could authenticate it?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263886988970

 It ends in 2.5 hour so it’s soon, but I thought I would give it a chance!! I would be soo grateful. 
Best regards, Amanda


----------



## Ghumbs

Picked this up at a thrift so I'm not out much if this is a fake. I don't usually look for designer when I'm thrifting but if something jumps out at me for the right price, I'll grab it. The embroidery doesn't match up with the one that was listed on Neiman Marcus and the tag is navy and not white. That said, the embroidery still looks fairly involved. Bootleg? Variation? What say you? Thanks!


----------



## riley smith

Hi there - saw this on ebay and wondering if it is authentic (title says it is)

Thanks!

Item Name: Authentic Valentino Garavani Rockstud Leather Crossbody Black SHIPS FREE
Item Number:  263896821122  
Seller ID: tuseras
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263896821122


----------



## Ranjit

Could you please confirm if the Valentino Rockstud is real.

Serial Number BS-C970BOL


----------



## Ranjit

Hi, I'm thinking of purchasing a Valentino Rockstud Medium shoulder bag but am unsure on whether it's genuine. Could you please authenticate.

Serial number BS-C970BOL

Thanks


----------



## Roxie Slade

Hi not sure if I have done this right but can anyone authenticate this Valentino rockstud clutch for me, I can post more pics if needed. Many thanks
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi not sure if I have done this right but can anyone authenticate this Valentino rockstud clutch for me, I can post more pics if needed. Many thanks


----------



## Roxie Slade

Hi not sure if I have done this right but can anyone authenticate this Valentino rockstud clutch for me, I can post more pics if needed. Many thanks
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4182050
View attachment 4182055
View attachment 4182054
View attachment 4182053
View attachment 4182052
View attachment 4182049

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi not sure if I have done this right but can anyone authenticate this Valentino rockstud clutch for me, I can post more pics if needed. Many thanks


----------



## MM1565

Hi!  If anyone is available to authenticate, I would very much appreciate it!!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authen...627644&hash=item3d6007454f:g:mXAAAOSwGJlZJhWo

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Wristlet Clutch
Item Number:  263604094287
Seller ID:  iykim1965

Thank you again

Mary


----------



## mirame007

Hello! I just purchased my first rockstud flats from tradesy, the items sold their could be a hit or miss when it comes to authenticity. I have a few weeks to be able to return them. Can you please advise if these are authentic? I will appreciate it so much!


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hello awesome Authenticators,  my friend gave me this Valentino bag to sell for her and she told me she got it from a local consignment shops some years ago. I couldnt find an ID number tag nor a Made in Italy tag.  Before I put it online to sell, I want to make sure its authentic.  Thank you!


----------



## Pradawattana

Hi Ladies, could you please help me authenticate this Valentino Rockstud clutch for me. 

The quality on hand feel very real, the leather feel amazing it come in metallic color. I’m abit concern about the tag inside the bag as most of the photos I see online is fabric with code but mine it a leather piece with code on it (metallic same as the bag) I’m guessing maybe cause it limited? 

Model : Valentino Rockstud mini crossbody metallic 
Code: TVG 671NPL1
Seller: Private sales 

Thanks in advance


----------



## narm1991

Hello

I am buying my first Valentino bag and am wondering if it is authentic. It is a great deal almost 75% off and I'm wondering if it in fact authentic. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## Kateluxpurses

Hi all, I am new here. Hoping you might be able to help if you have time. Thanks in advance if you can. I would like to purchase a Valentino clutch from eBay, which I think could be a fake. The wrist strap seems to long for this bag, and the connection of the strap seems different... but I am by no means an expert. Also, the stud color seems off to me. Any thoughts? I asked for more pics. Thank you!


----------



## zakeya

can someone Kindly help me with this please, I just won this auction
Item Name: 
*Valentino Rockstud Red Patent Ballerina Size 40 US 10*

Item Number: 
173555588558
Seller ID: 
cilakaraszi
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Bin27

I buy and sell on Poshmark under the name Bin27. I knowingly purchased this fake vinyl valentino tote for $75 because I thought it would make a cute "whatever" bag that I wouldn't have to worry about.... but it arrived today with little scuffs and loose threads that weren't disclosed in the listing. NOW she is claiming her bag was a $1200 authentic. And I'm trying to return a damaged replica instead of her authentic bag. 
Someone here tell me that this vinyl bag doesn't exist as an authentic Valentino Garavani:


----------



## Bin27

Bin27 said:


> I buy and sell on Poshmark under the name Bin27. I knowingly purchased this fake vinyl valentino tote for $75 because I thought it would make a cute "whatever" bag that I wouldn't have to worry about.... but it arrived today with little scuffs and loose threads that weren't disclosed in the listing. NOW she is claiming her bag was a $1200 authentic. And I'm trying to return a damaged replica instead of her authentic bag.
> Someone here tell me that this vinyl bag doesn't exist as an authentic Valentino Garavani:


----------



## LovelyNene

Hello lovely ladies! I just made an impulse buy ( my first Valentino) and I was wondering if you would be able to authenticate it through these photos?


----------



## Bin27

LovelyNene said:


> Hello lovely ladies! I just made an impulse buy ( my first Valentino) and I was wondering if you would be able to authenticate it through these photos?


Id like to see what others say too, because I think these came out with that type of brand label and zipper pull close to 15 years ago, but I thought those first lacca nuage bags had gold hardware on the outside, unless that was on the large sized nuage.


----------



## Hayley Miller

Hi, I am new to PurseForum so forgive me if I have not followed the correct protocol. I am also new to buying prevloved bags. I just bought a Valentino Rockstud Lock Bag from Vestiaire Collective and would be appreciative if someone could Authenticate this bag.Vestiare Collective did authenticate it but because after realising that they don’t have the best reviews I wanted a second opinion. The seller also sent a receipt from Galeries Lafayette in France but because I’ve never seen a receipt like this for a luxury item I just wanted someone’s opinion. Thank you


----------



## amy6861

Hello all,
Please kindly look at the following listing and advise.
Thank you!

Item Name : Rockstud Spike
Item Number : 283208191812
Seller ID : alwayssold911
Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/SIGNATURE-RED-VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-SPIKE-MEDIUM-24CM-BAG/283208191812


----------



## Candyfiend

Hello! Please let me know if this Spike is authentic. Thank you!

Item name: Valentino Cracked Lambskin Rock Stud Bag

Item number: m28692153116/

Seller ID: shopAholic 

Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m28692153116/


----------



## scarlette1969

Hello Corame!
Could you please help with the following bags?  I found 2 listings on eBay of probably the same style bag but their photos show very different details so I am wondering if one of the bags is a fake.  Many thanks in advance!!!!

Name:  Valentino Purse - Beige Patent Leather Handles and Tonal Colored Chiffon Roses
Item:  372476651253
Seller: crowcom-0
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-...-and-Tonal-Colored-Chiffon-Roses/372476651253

Name:  VALENTINO GARAVANI Flowers roses Purse Bag pink red burgundy
Item:  223198576587
Seller:  purseaddictsanonymous
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-GARAVANI-Flowers-roses-Purse-Bag-pink-red-burgundy/223198576587


----------



## scarlette1969

And one more, please!  Seller sent additional photo (posted below) of the serial number. Thank you soooo much for your time and expertise!

Name:  AUTHENTIC VALENTINO GARAVANI LARGE HAND BAG BRONZE LEATHER APPLIED FLOWERS purse
seller: multcd
item: 153212912448.
link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...ZE-LEATHER-APPLIED-FLOWERS-purse/153212912448


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi Corame,
Sorry for the double post but I got a pic of the serial number for this auction, which I have posted below.

Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI Flowers roses Purse Bag pink red burgundy
Item: 223198576587
Seller: purseaddictsanonymous
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-GARAVANI-Flowers-roses-Purse-Bag-pink-red-burgundy/223198576587


----------



## Skybunny

Hi there experts my friend bought a blue mini rockstud bag from a private sale. She’s asked me to look over it and it looks legitimate with the exception of a date code, that’s where I’m stuck. It was more than likely a sample as it came from a merchandise executive for Australia’s high end department store chain.  It will be a few years old, but it’s in incredible condition. The dust cover was lost.  I thought that perhaps the date code wasn’t in this style for the year of production or it doesn’t go into samples? ‍♀️ More photos in the following post. 

Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you in advance x


----------



## Skybunny

Photos continued from previous post


----------



## Hayley Miller

Hi all,

When did Valentino come out with this multIcolour Spike Bag and is it still available? When researching it I can only see this bag on replica websites or Vestiaire Collective  Thanks


----------



## Valentinoz

Hello could you please Authenticate if this bag is authentic or not
Seller: is from Depop
I have only got 3 pictures at the moment if you could at least give me a roughly idea I would really appreciate it


----------



## RBV

Hi lovelies! Could you pls. Help me aurhenticate this valentino bag. I am planning on buying this and I’m not sure if this is real. Appreciate all your help. Thank you in advance!


----------



## azzu

Item Name (if you know it): Valentino Garavani rockstud camera bag
Please authenticate this Valentino Rockstud camera bag...there’s somenthing wrong with the dustbag the logo is crooked but the bag seems ok. I didn’t manage to take a picture of the code because it’s very hard to reach.
Thanks in advance


----------



## shahadimd

I'm really interested in Medium rockstud spike bag in Poudre color so I found this on Ebay. Is this authentic? Should I buy it?

EBAY LINK

waiting for your advices.


----------



## designerdesire

Hi all! My first VLTN item. So excited! Purchased on eBay from Reebonz SG. Thanks in advance for your help!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Also attaching my own photos.


----------



## Iryna Copple

Hello!
Can you help me to authenticate this Valentino ? Comes with  dust bag. Thank you!  http://www.agentcloseteur.com/listi...atent-leather-bow-satchel-structured-bag-nwt/ 










[URL='http://www.facebook.com/']


 _


_

[/URL]


----------



## Jimmy Kopp

Please Authenticate-

I bought this on Ebay, but it was guaranteed authentic and I can return if it's not; I'm concerned because the stitching on the underside of the flap in the pic is definitely not straight, but otherwise the quality appears to be excellent.  It's definitely genuine leather, and I bought from a US seller.

Valentino Garavani Small Double Handle Rockstud Bag


----------



## Ritina89

Hello Valentino experts please autenticate this bag thank you!
Item Name: Valentino Lock
Item Number:
Seller ID: ebay seller


----------



## Zoryana

Ritina89 said:


> Hello Valentino experts please autenticate this bag thank you!
> Item Name: Valentino Lock
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: ebay seller


100% fake


----------



## Ritina89

Zoryana said:


> 100% fake


Thank you so much


----------



## Zoryana

Ranjit said:


> Could you please confirm if the Valentino Rockstud is real.
> 
> Serial Number BS-C970BOL


fake


----------



## Zoryana

scarletrose500 said:


> Came across this Valentino bag in a thrift store, and was wondering if its real.


This is not a brand Valentino Garavani. This is a cheap brand Mario Valentino.


----------



## Zoryana

narm1991 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am buying my first Valentino bag and am wondering if it is authentic. It is a great deal almost 75% off and I'm wondering if it in fact authentic. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


fake(((


----------



## Elinazh86

Hello Valentino experts
Help me to authenticate this Valentino boots, please?
I got this pair of boots from vestiaire collective.
But I am not sure they are real or not when I received them.
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-rockstud-valentino-ankle-boots-5001224.shtml


----------



## Elinazh86

Please, help me
I got these boots from vestiaire collective 
And not sure they are real

Item name: Valentino rockstud ancke boots
Item number:RL681 2 
Seller: ModadiAndrea
link:
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-rockstud-valentino-ankle-boots-5001224.shtml
Thank you!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Hi, I purchased these Valentino Rockstud heels at a local consignment shop. They looked good in store but when I brought them home I realized they’re missing the serial # that all my other Rockstud pairs have. I’d like to know if they’re fake so I can take them back. Thanks


----------



## astridjpesnon

Dear all Valentinos experts 

I came across this website and was not sure if those are authentic stuffs they're selling or not ? Please help and if they are fake, could you please suggest me where can I get an authentic rockstud shoes at a much cheaper retail price ?

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Double Ankle Strap All Black Leather Ballerina Flats
Item Number: EWS00376-AVOG01 N12
Seller ID: valentino outlet website
Link: https://www.valentinooutlet.org/val...eather-ballerina-flats-p-92.html#.XA5ayRNKhE4

Thank you,

Astrid


----------



## fabienne_k

Hi ladies! Can you please authenticate this medium rockstud lock bag? I’m 50-50 and want to be sure it’s authentic. Interior zipper is marked with Valentino V (impossible to photograph). Other pics are below. Thank you in advance xoxo


----------



## Elyssenoel

Could someone help me with this Valentino Lacca tote please? It looks nice, the stitching is even, there is a serial tag and the hardware looks good but I just don’t know enough about it! I only paid $1.50 so even if it’s fake I’m not out any real money! Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## fabienne_k

Elyssenoel said:


> Could someone help me with this Valentino Lacca tote please? It looks nice, the stitching is even, there is a serial tag and the hardware looks good but I just don’t know enough about it! I only paid $1.50 so even if it’s fake I’m not out any real money! Thank you so much in advance!


Fake. And a poor one at that.


----------



## Elyssenoel

fabienne_k said:


> Fake. And a poor one at that.



Thanks!!


----------



## fabienne_k

fabienne_k said:


> View attachment 4277418
> View attachment 4277419
> View attachment 4277420
> View attachment 4277421
> View attachment 4277422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Can you please authenticate this medium rockstud lock bag? I’m 50-50 and want to be sure it’s authentic. Interior zipper is marked with Valentino V (impossible to photograph). Other pics are below. Thank you in advance xoxo



Ladies, is anyone able to assist in verifying authenticity? Only have a few days before I can return. TIA!


----------



## candytomatoes

Hi,
I am new to Valentino bags and interested in this bag. Do you mind authenticate the bag? Seller bought it from Poshmark and didn't know what year the bag made in. Do you happen to know what year it is from and is it medium size?
Thanks a lot!
Item name: Valentino Rockstud Medium Trapeze leather Yellow Bag tote $2695
Item number 283225294916
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-Medium-Trapeze-leather-Yellow-Bag-tote-2695/283225294916
Seller:joelina.651


----------



## candytomatoes

Hi,
I wanted to follow up on the post I did yesterday.  I wondered if any of the experts is available to authenticate because the seller has another offer.

Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi Everyone!

I purchased the two black bracelets at Nordys several years ago.
I just purchased the pink from TRR.
The pink is damaged, so it is going back.
I noticed that the brand stamp looks different and the studs are smaller on the pink bracelet. 

Thoughts on authenticity?


----------



## Luv n bags

Miso Fine said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I purchased the two black bracelets at Nordys several years ago.
> I just purchased the pink from TRR.
> The pink is damaged, so it is going back.
> I noticed that the brand stamp looks different and the studs are smaller on the pink bracelet.
> 
> Thoughts on authenticity?



Maybe it’s my eyes, but the “E” looks different


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fabienne_k said:


> Ladies, is anyone able to assist in verifying authenticity? Only have a few days before I can return. TIA!


Looks good.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Miso Fine said:


> Maybe it’s my eyes, but the “E” looks different



That is not immediately obvious to me as a fake.  I can see how side by side the rockstuds are slightly smaller on the pink but that could be due to differing production years.  The grain/quality of the leather also appears good in the photo.  It's harder to authenticate smaller accessories as they don't have as many markings to compare.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

designerdesire said:


> Hi all! My first VLTN item. So excited! Purchased on eBay from Reebonz SG. Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Garavani-Flat-Pouch-28cm-Black-Calfskin-Leather/253928795679?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Also attaching my own photos.


Legit


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Elinazh86 said:


> Please, help me
> I got these boots from vestiaire collective
> And not sure they are real
> 
> Item name: Valentino rockstud ancke boots
> Item number:RL681 2
> Seller: ModadiAndrea
> link:
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-rockstud-valentino-ankle-boots-5001224.shtml
> Thank you!


Legit


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

astridjpesnon said:


> Dear all Valentinos experts
> 
> I came across this website and was not sure if those are authentic stuffs they're selling or not ? Please help and if they are fake, could you please suggest me where can I get an authentic rockstud shoes at a much cheaper retail price ?
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Double Ankle Strap All Black Leather Ballerina Flats
> Item Number: EWS00376-AVOG01 N12
> Seller ID: valentino outlet website
> Link: https://www.valentinooutlet.org/val...eather-ballerina-flats-p-92.html#.XA5ayRNKhE4
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Astrid


Absolute fake stuff sold on that website.  When they tell you they have 500 units of a single size shoe in stock and it is priced 80% below retail that should be a big red flag.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

hellokimmiee said:


> Hi, I purchased these Valentino Rockstud heels at a local consignment shop. They looked good in store but when I brought them home I realized they’re missing the serial # that all my other Rockstud pairs have. I’d like to know if they’re fake so I can take them back. Thanks


They look real, repaired with new heel taps.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

candytomatoes said:


> Hi,
> I wanted to follow up on the post I did yesterday.  I wondered if any of the experts is available to authenticate because the seller has another offer.
> 
> Thank you!


While the pictures are not the best quality, it appears legit.  Preferably there would be close ups of the strap hardware.


----------



## Luv n bags

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> That is not immediately obvious to me as a fake.  I can see how side by side the rockstuds are slightly smaller on the pink but that could be due to differing production years.  The grain/quality of the leather also appears good in the photo.  It's harder to authenticate smaller accessories as they don't have as many markings to compare.



Thank you! I agree with your assessment regarding the quality of leather and possibly changes in the production year.  Thank you! It’s going back, anyways.


----------



## anadumi

Hi, i am new here and i really need your help...please is this bag real?! The inside code is leather...should it be material with white writing?! Thanks a lot... please help...from the label it appears to by fake...

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F264084632534


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

anadumi said:


> Hi, i am new here and i really need your help...please is this bag real?! The inside code is leather...should it be material with white writing?! Thanks a lot... please help...from the label it appears to by fake...
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F264084632534


I have seen both leather and fabric interior codes.  The main label looks good, but not enough clear photos to properly authenticate.


----------



## anadumi

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I have seen both leather and fabric interior codes.  The main label looks good, but not enough clear photos to properly authenticate.


This is what i have from the seller... i don t like the stiches... from the pictures posted in ebay you can t tell?! I have another Valentino bag and the label looks different (attached photo)... thank you very very much...


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

If you sent this to an authentication service they would ask for clearer pictures. If you like the bag you can buy it and then have it professionally authtincated with better pictures. If it comes back fake you would file a paypal claim. If you are that concerned up front don’t buy the bag.   The label itself looks consistent to me with other Valentinos though the black stitching may be a bit heavy. Could depend on different material it is sewn into. Did you ask the seller the origin of the bag?


----------



## anadumi

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> If you sent this to an authentication service they would ask for clearer pictures. If you like the bag you can buy it and then have it professionally authtincated with better pictures. If it comes back fake you would file a paypal claim. If you are that concerned up front don’t buy the bag.   The label itself looks consistent to me with other Valentinos though the black stitching may be a bit heavy. Could depend on different material it is sewn into. Did you ask the seller the origin of the bag?


Yes, she said Hong Kong...it was a gift... you are right...in my other Valentino bag the stitches at the end are black, and i bought it from the store... i am in love with this bag but i am not going to buy it!!! Thanks a lor for your time!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

anadumi said:


> This is what i have from the seller... i don t like the stiches... from the pictures posted in ebay you can t tell?! I have another Valentino bag and the label looks different (attached photo)... thank you very very much...


Looking at the label again it appears to be cut unevenly.  I would pass on the bag.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

anadumi said:


> Yes, she said Hong Kong...it was a gift... you are right...in my other Valentino bag the stitches at the end are black, and i bought it from the store... i am in love with this bag but i am not going to buy it!!! Thanks a lor for your time!


Yeah "gift" can be very suspect if there are other red flags.


----------



## mir0103

Hi. I recently purchased this bag from ebay but I'm not sure if this is authentic. I'd very much appreciate your help. Thank you in advance. 
Item name: Valentino Rockstud Spike Bag in Medium
Photos:


----------



## marinabukreeva

Hello
Plese...Help. I bought Valentino glam lock medium blue (resale)
Girl said that she bought in Paris/
I have a big doubt now(((((
Serial number BS-G398VIT1
Fake or not?


----------



## Pradawattana

Pradawattana said:


> Hi Ladies, could you please help me authenticate this Valentino Rockstud clutch for me.
> 
> The quality on hand feel very real, the leather feel amazing it come in metallic color. I’m abit concern about the tag inside the bag as most of the photos I see online is fabric with code but mine it a leather piece with code on it (metallic same as the bag) I’m guessing maybe cause it limited?
> 
> Model : Valentino Rockstud mini crossbody metallic
> Code: TVG 671NPL1
> Seller: Private sales
> 
> Thanks in advance
> View attachment 4198078
> View attachment 4198079
> View attachment 4198080
> View attachment 4198081
> View attachment 4198082
> View attachment 4198083



Hi Could someone please help me with this bag. Thank you so much.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

marinabukreeva said:


> Hello
> Plese...Help. I bought Valentino glam lock medium blue (resale)
> Girl said that she bought in Paris/
> I have a big doubt now(((((
> Serial number BS-G398VIT1
> Fake or not?


Fake


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Pradawattana said:


> Hi Could someone please help me with this bag. Thank you so much.



Looks ok.  Some bags have leather serial codes and some have fabric.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

narm1991 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am buying my first Valentino bag and am wondering if it is authentic. It is a great deal almost 75% off and I'm wondering if it in fact authentic. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


Fake


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

mir0103 said:


> Hi. I recently purchased this bag from ebay but I'm not sure if this is authentic. I'd very much appreciate your help. Thank you in advance.
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Spike Bag in Medium
> Photos:
> View attachment 4291441
> View attachment 4291442
> View attachment 4291443
> View attachment 4291444
> View attachment 4291445
> View attachment 4291446
> View attachment 4291447
> View attachment 4291448
> View attachment 4291449
> View attachment 4291450


Can you take a picture of the interior black tag (the serial tag) with flash so we can see the lettering.  Also is the side stitching on the tag coming out or was it sewn in diagonally like that?


----------



## Ezzy0707

Hi I’m wondering if someone can tell me if this is fake or not??


----------



## candytomatoes

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> While the pictures are not the best quality, it appears legit.  Preferably there would be close ups of the strap hardware.


Thank you so much!


----------



## candytomatoes

Hi, would you please help authenticate these 2 bags for me? Thank you very much. The first one (black color) will end tomorrow at noon. Thank you very much.
1.VALENTINO Rockstud trapeze tote MEDIUM- cross body tote bag
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-Rockstud-trapeze-tote-MEDIUM-cross-body-tote-bag/264110598478
Seller: eviep15
Ebay listing number: 264110598478
2.NEW VALENTINO GARAVANI WOMENS ROCKSTUD MEDIUM LEATHER TOTe
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-VALENTINO-GARAVANI-WOMENS-ROCKSTUD-MEDIUM-LEATHER-TOTE/123006894128v
Seller: marzie2971
Item number: 123006894128
Thank you!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

candytomatoes said:


> Hi, would you please help authenticate these 2 bags for me? Thank you very much. The first one (black color) will end tomorrow at noon. Thank you very much.
> 1.VALENTINO Rockstud trapeze tote MEDIUM- cross body tote bag
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-Rockstud-trapeze-tote-MEDIUM-cross-body-tote-bag/264110598478
> Seller: eviep15
> Ebay listing number: 264110598478
> 2.NEW VALENTINO GARAVANI WOMENS ROCKSTUD MEDIUM LEATHER TOTe
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-VALENTINO-GARAVANI-WOMENS-ROCKSTUD-MEDIUM-LEATHER-TOTE/123006894128v
> Seller: marzie2971
> Item number: 123006894128
> Thank you!



The black one looks ok.  The 2nd link is not working.


----------



## Carina5584

Hello are these two authentic? any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Carina5584

Carina5584 said:


> Hello are these two authentic? any input will be appreciated.


----------



## candytomatoes

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> The black one looks ok.  The 2nd link is not working.


Than


MyAwesomeFinds said:


> The black one looks ok.  The 2nd link is not working.


Thank you so much, MyAwesomeFinds for your quick reply. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Anais Taz

Hello Lovely Ladies!
I am new to this forum and in need of your expert eye. I have a big love for the Valentino rockstud collection and i have over the years aquired quite a few...my last addition is this beauty here. To me and compared to my other self store bought pieces it seems original. the only thing is the missing code...i have see two other rockstud bags with no code...one was a limited edition in a outlet called andreas temporary in via monte napoleone in Milan, and another one (small camera bag ) which a friend of mine bought through a reseller, yet all the bags from this collection and leather finishing which i have seen all had codes...is it possible that not all valentino bags have the code


----------



## Anais Taz

and some more pictures


----------



## Anais Taz

LabelLover81 said:


> Glad you brought it to the boutique. That was nice of them to look at it for you. Yes, what they told you about codes is true. I'll PM you additional reasons why since fakers like to come on here and read what's wrong with their fake bags. I still say they aren't authentic.


Dear label lover van you also help me with some information if all valentino bags have code or not? as i am wondering if my last addition which i posted is real or not  thank you


----------



## redgreenmaple

Hi! I was wondering if this looked authentic to your eyes? I can ask the seller for more photos, but these are the ones I have (uploaded onto imgur so they're easier to look at). Honestly, I am really new to Valentino (just graduated uni last year, so I've been slowly learning about designer bags), and I wish I could give you my opinion on the authenticity so I wasn't just coming here and asking you all without offering any input of my own, but I really have no idea. This could be fake, this could be real, and I wouldn't be able to tell you, but I still don't want to buy a fake bag of course. Thank you so much in advance xx


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

redgreenmaple said:


> Hi! I was wondering if this looked authentic to your eyes? I can ask the seller for more photos, but these are the ones I have (uploaded onto imgur so they're easier to look at). Honestly, I am really new to Valentino (just graduated uni last year, so I've been slowly learning about designer bags), and I wish I could give you my opinion on the authenticity so I wasn't just coming here and asking you all without offering any input of my own, but I really have no idea. This could be fake, this could be real, and I wouldn't be able to tell you, but I still don't want to buy a fake bag of course. Thank you so much in advance xx



It looks off to me.  I would ask for a photo of the serial code tag located in the internal pocket.


----------



## redgreenmaple

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It looks off to me.  I would ask for a photo of the serial code tag located in the internal pocket.


I just asked for pics of the serial code tag. Thank you for your response/help x


----------



## GiftHorse

Hi, can you help with authenticating this purse? I bought it at a school fundraiser yard sale. I'd never heard of the designer until I googled his name. Thank you in advance.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Homj3X7bYdF3Pgm1A


----------



## Stellalooi173

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag for me. I have doubt that the bag is not authentic, the serial number label is satin material BL-L398WBC0. Overall the bag is looking 90% real but I still unsure


----------



## the_metal_guru

Hi everyone, could you help me authenticate a Valentino Rockstud Spike Bag? I’m concerned because it doesn’t have Valentino embossed on the underside of the clasp (see pic 3), although I’ve noticed a small minority don’t have this? Thanks for your help xx


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Stellalooi173 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this bag for me. I have doubt that the bag is not authentic, the serial number label is satin material BL-L398WBC0. Overall the bag is looking 90% real but I still unsure


This is fine.  Many bags have that type of serial tag.


----------



## kithrobyn

Hi, 

Can someone authenticate this?  Thank you in advance.

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/63023655


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

kithrobyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone authenticate this?  Thank you in advance.
> 
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/63023655


It’s Mario Valentino not Valentino Garavani. Different brand.


----------



## Lneisingh

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? I’m not very sure if all bags or just some Valentino bags have a Valentino stamp on the inner lock (on female part of the lock I see some bag have it and some don’t) Mine doesn’t come with it but the quality of the bag is fantastic. Can someone please clarify this for me? Thank you


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Lneisingh said:


> View attachment 4320632
> View attachment 4320633
> View attachment 4320634
> View attachment 4320636
> View attachment 4320638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? I’m not very sure if all bags or just some Valentino bags have a Valentino stamp on the inner lock (on female part of the lock I see some bag have it and some don’t) Mine doesn’t come with it but the quality of the bag is fantastic. Can someone please clarify this for me? Thank you


Looks fine.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

the_metal_guru said:


> Hi everyone, could you help me authenticate a Valentino Rockstud Spike Bag? I’m concerned because it doesn’t have Valentino embossed on the underside of the clasp (see pic 3), although I’ve noticed a small minority don’t have this? Thanks for your help xx


please post a pic of the serial code inside the pocket.


----------



## Lauryn.c17

Could any help me in whether this is authentic? 
Not sure what to look for in the bracelets, should they have a serial number too or not? Any help appreciate, also sorry if I’ve posted this in the wrong place or incorrectly. Thanks. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/382746223782


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Lauryn.c17 said:


> Could any help me in whether this is authentic?
> Not sure what to look for in the bracelets, should they have a serial number too or not? Any help appreciate, also sorry if I’ve posted this in the wrong place or incorrectly. Thanks.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/382746223782


Looks fine.


----------



## GSKA13

Hi, Would you please help me to authenticate this bordeaux Valentino Rockstud Spikes medium bag. Many thanks, guys!  
Item Name : Valentino Rockstud Spikes medium bag
Here are a few pictures of the bag.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GSKA13 said:


> Hi, Would you please help me to authenticate this bordeaux Valentino Rockstud Spikes medium bag. Many thanks, guys!
> Item Name : Valentino Rockstud Spikes medium bag
> Here are a few pictures of the bag.


Legit


----------



## GSKA13

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Legit


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## dzmel

Hello! Badly need your help. Please authenticate this for me. Thanks!

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Patent Leather Caged Flats 

No other details


----------



## Weve

Hi, I am interested in a preloved valentino shoulder bag. Would anyone authenticate this bag for me please? Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Weve

Weve said:


> Hi, I am interested in a preloved valentino shoulder bag. Would anyone authenticate this bag for me please? Much appreciated!!!
> View attachment 4331129
> View attachment 4331130
> View attachment 4331131
> View attachment 4331132
> View attachment 4331133
> View attachment 4331134
> View attachment 4331135
> View attachment 4331136



Item name: Valentino Rockstud shoulder bag / Valentino Rockstud should flap top bag


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Weve said:


> Hi, I am interested in a preloved valentino shoulder bag. Would anyone authenticate this bag for me please? Much appreciated!!!
> View attachment 4331129
> View attachment 4331130
> View attachment 4331131
> View attachment 4331132
> View attachment 4331133
> View attachment 4331134
> View attachment 4331135
> View attachment 4331136


looks fine


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

dzmel said:


> View attachment 4329583
> View attachment 4329583
> View attachment 4329583
> View attachment 4329584
> View attachment 4329585
> View attachment 4329586
> View attachment 4329587
> View attachment 4329588
> View attachment 4329589
> View attachment 4329590
> View attachment 4329584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Badly need your help. Please authenticate this for me. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Patent Leather Caged Flats
> 
> No other details


These look questionable to me but I'm not ready to flat out say fake.  Please post in the thread specifically for Valentino shoes as the person there may have a more firm opinion on them.


----------



## Weve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> looks fine



Very much appreciated your help and prompt reply!!!


----------



## dzmel

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> These look questionable to me but I'm not ready to flat out say fake.  Please post in the thread specifically for Valentino shoes as the person there may have a more firm opinion on them.


Will do. Thanks so much!


----------



## manni799

Hello,
Please help me authenticate this Valentino Handbag:

Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD SPIKE SHOULDER CHAIN BAG
Item Number: 132930401774
Seller ID: langk705 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-...IpmzZawjbI%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## vomnguyen

Hi all. Please can anyone tells me if this mini candy stud is authentic. The only thing i’m concerned is that the inner tag dose not say “made in italia”. Is it something unusual for the valentino bag. Much appreciate your helps.


----------



## manni799

manni799 said:


> Hello,
> Please help me authenticate this Valentino Handbag:
> 
> Item Name: VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD SPIKE SHOULDER CHAIN BAG
> Item Number: 132930401774
> Seller ID: langk705
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-GARAVANI-ROCKSTUD-SPIKE-SHOULDER-CHAIN-BAG-medium-bag-BLACK-AUTHENTIC-/132930401774?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=PxOdDRzu1b0v2fOG%2BIpmzZawjbI%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc



Sorry I forgot to mention the serial number, here it is:
TV-MA123123VITO


----------



## vomnguyen

Authenticate This VALENTINO

Hello authenticator,

Just want to follow-up with my previous post. Can anyone please help me authenticate this candystud. 
Many thanks.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

vomnguyen said:


> Hi all. Please can anyone tells me if this mini candy stud is authentic. The only thing i’m concerned is that the inner tag dose not say “made in italia”. Is it something unusual for the valentino bag. Much appreciate your helps.


looks fine


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

manni799 said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention the serial number, here it is:
> TV-MA123123VITO


Need photo of serial code tag.


----------



## vomnguyen

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> looks fine


Many thanks. One question, im concerned why the inner tag of my candystud does not say “made in italia”. You have any ideas on this model? Cause as far as i know all valentino bag says made in italy in the inner tag.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

vomnguyen said:


> Many thanks. One question, im concerned why the inner tag of my candystud does not say “made in italia”. You have any ideas on this model? Cause as far as i know all valentino bag says made in italy in the inner tag.


I have seen others of this model that don’t say that.


----------



## manni799

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Need photo of serial code tag.



Thank you for your reply, here are some photos of this purse


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

manni799 said:


> View attachment 4333367
> View attachment 4333368
> View attachment 4333369
> View attachment 4333370
> View attachment 4333371
> View attachment 4333372
> View attachment 4333373
> View attachment 4333374
> View attachment 4333375
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply, here are some photos of this purse


Sorry I don’t feel
I have the expertise to authenticate this one either way. Unless someone else here can weigh in I would recommend using an online service.


----------



## jklei411

Hello! I have a Valentino wallet/clutch that I was hoping to have authenticated. I followed various sites about authenticating Valentino and it seems to pass but I found a couple of concerning things (more description under each photo).

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud wallet/clutch
Photos:  
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 - bottom of zipper


----------



## jklei411

jklei411 said:


> Hello! I have a Valentino wallet/clutch that I was hoping to have authenticated. I followed various sites about authenticating Valentino and it seems to pass but I found a couple of concerning things (more description under each photo).
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud wallet/clutch
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333755
> View attachment 4333756
> View attachment 4333758
> View attachment 4333759
> View attachment 4333761
> View attachment 4333762
> View attachment 4333763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bottom of zipper
> View attachment 4333765
> View attachment 4333766



Images of my concerns...



- stitching in top left corner, vertical  stitching gets smaller towards the corner



- third rockstud from top has bubbling, no issue with any others



- inside hem line on the right-hand side of picture, gets thicker towards the top 


- included card says "Made in Spain"


Additional notes: wallet also included the box, a red card, and extra rockstuds (can include pictures upon request)

Thank you so much for the help! It is really appreciated


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

jklei411 said:


> Images of my concerns...
> 
> View attachment 4333769
> 
> - stitching in top left corner, vertical  stitching gets smaller towards the corner
> 
> View attachment 4333771
> 
> - third rockstud from top has bubbling, no issue with any others
> 
> View attachment 4333772
> 
> - inside hem line on the right-hand side of picture, gets thicker towards the top
> View attachment 4333784
> 
> - included card says "Made in Spain"
> 
> 
> Additional notes: wallet also included the box, a red card, and extra rockstuds (can include pictures upon request)
> 
> Thank you so much for the help! It is really appreciated


Looks fine. Sophie Hulme is a different designer and the made in Spain card must have been mistakenly placed with your wallet. Also it is unfortunately not uncommon for some rockstuds to have minor defects or imperfections. Typically it’s from exposure to humidity.


----------



## jklei411

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Looks fine. Sophie Hulme is a different designer and the made in Spain card must have been mistakenly placed with your wallet. Also it is unfortunately not uncommon for some rockstuds to have minor defects or imperfections. Typically it’s from exposure to humidity.



Thank you so much for the quick reply! And thanks for your input


----------



## the_metal_guru

Hi everyone. Here are some delayed photos of the serial number. The Rockstud Spike Bag is in the size small. Thanks in advance xx


----------



## the_metal_guru

the_metal_guru said:


> Hi everyone. Here are some delayed photos of the serial number. The Rockstud Spike Bag is in the size small. Thanks in advance xx



Might help if I attached the photos...


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

the_metal_guru said:


> Might help if I attached the photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335216
> View attachment 4335217
> View attachment 4335218
> View attachment 4335219
> View attachment 4335220
> View attachment 4335221


Looks fine


----------



## the_metal_guru

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Looks fine



Thank you for your help [emoji5]


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Item: Valentino Garavani Lock medium leather shoulder bag
I bought this bag from Nordstrom Rack. Could I get some help authenticate it? Thanks a lot!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Victoria Zhu said:


> Item: Valentino Garavani Lock medium leather shoulder bag
> I bought this bag from Nordstrom Rack. Could I get some help authenticate it? Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 4336925
> View attachment 4336926
> View attachment 4336927
> View attachment 4336928
> View attachment 4336929
> View attachment 4336930
> View attachment 4336932
> View attachment 4336933


It’s fine


----------



## Victoria Zhu

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It’s fine


Thank you so much!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Please provide assistance in confirming authenticity of this small Rockstud tote:


----------



## gettinpurseonal

.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Photos were taken by me. Bag is in my possession. Here is a screenshot of me logged in.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

gettinpurseonal said:


> Photos were taken by me. Bag is in my possession. Here is a screenshot of me logged in.


looks fine!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Yay!! Thank you SO much!!  My only concern was that it did not have the red label inside, but I noticed at Nordstrom’s the new ones simply have a stamp in the leather on the zipper pocket. This bag divinely reeks of sumptuous leather!!



MyAwesomeFinds said:


> looks fine!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

gettinpurseonal said:


> Yay!! Thank you SO much!!  My only concern was that it did not have the red label inside, but I noticed at Nordstrom’s the new ones simply have a stamp in the leather on the zipper pocket. This bag divinely reeks of sumptuous leather!!


Yes, also depends on type of leather used!  This is the grained leather.


----------



## ILP

Can anyone with an UNLINED version of the Valentino Rockstud camera bag tell me if there is a tag with a serial number sewn in? I just got one for $900. Everything is flawless about the bag (logo inside and out, spacing and quality of studs, extra studs and tags) and I know there are lined and unlined versions but the lack of sewn in serial number makes me skeptical of its authenticity.  It was purchased at TJMaxx. While I highly doubt a national retail chain would sell counterfeit merchandise, it’s a discount store so  I m leery.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jbags07

Hi! I am hoping someone can authenticate these 2 bags. Recently there have been threads on TPF saying FP has been selling fake bags, and I am afraid to purchase without authentication. Thank you so much!

Valentino Vitello small Rockstud tote pink
https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-vitello-small-rockstud-tote-pink-308631
Pix are on the listing

Valentino Vitello small Rockstud tote black
https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-small-rockstud-tote-black-310366
Pix are on the listing


----------



## annie1232

Hi all. This will be my first Valentino bag purchase. I’ve found this online. I’m not sure if it’s authenticity. But I have attached some pics. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

View attachment 4341272
View attachment 4341273
View attachment 4341274
View attachment 4341275
View attachment 4341276
View attachment 4341277


----------



## ILP

ILP said:


> Can anyone with an UNLINED version of the Valentino Rockstud camera bag tell me if there is a tag with a serial number sewn in? I just got one for $900. Everything is flawless about the bag (logo inside and out, spacing and quality of studs, extra studs and tags) and I know there are lined and unlined versions but the lack of sewn in serial number makes me skeptical of its authenticity.  It was purchased at TJMaxx. While I highly doubt a national retail chain would sell counterfeit merchandise, it’s a discount store so  I m leery.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

jbags07 said:


> Hi! I am hoping someone can authenticate these 2 bags. Recently there have been threads on TPF saying FP has been selling fake bags, and I am afraid to purchase without authentication. Thank you so much!
> 
> Valentino Vitello small Rockstud tote pink
> https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-vitello-small-rockstud-tote-pink-308631
> Pix are on the listing
> 
> Valentino Vitello small Rockstud tote black
> https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-small-rockstud-tote-black-310366
> Pix are on the listing


Looks like the black one sold. The pink one is fine.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

annie1232 said:


> Hi all. This will be my first Valentino bag purchase. I’ve found this online. I’m not sure if it’s authenticity. But I have attached some pics. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4341272
> View attachment 4341273
> View attachment 4341274
> View attachment 4341275
> View attachment 4341276
> View attachment 4341277


Need photos of interior label or stamp and serial code tag which should be sewn into the side of the interior pocket.


----------



## jbags07

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Looks like the black one sold. The pink one is fine.


Hi! Thank you about the link one! I actually put the black one on layaway, to wait to hear if it’s authentic before paying in full. Would you be able to look at it for me? If it’s real I will go ahead with the purchase. Thank you so very much!.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

jbags07 said:


> Hi! Thank you about the link one! I actually put the black one on layaway, to wait to hear if it’s authentic before paying in full. Would you be able to look at it for me? If it’s real I will go ahead with the purchase. Thank you so very much!.


Black looks fine too.


----------



## jbags07

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Black looks fine too.


Thank you so much!


----------



## annie1232

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Need photos of interior label or stamp and serial code tag which should be sewn into the side of the interior pocket.



Hi thanks the lady provided more pics let me know what you think xx


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

annie1232 said:


> Hi thanks the lady provided more pics let me know what you think xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345036
> View attachment 4345039
> View attachment 4345043
> View attachment 4345036


Ideally I would like to see the black serial code tag that is located inside the inner pocket, but based on the rest of the photos it looks fine.


----------



## annie1232

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Ideally I would like to see the black serial code tag that is located inside the inner pocket, but based on the rest of the photos it looks fine.



Thank you I managed to get the additional one of the serial code off the lady selling


----------



## galliano_girl

Hi everyone! Does anybody knows what is the name of Valentino Tango pumps but with wide ankle strap and more volume back part of heel?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

annie1232 said:


> Thank you I managed to get the additional one of the serial code off the lady selling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346028


Looks good


----------



## GSKA13

Dear guys, would you kindly authenticate this bag . The model is Glam Lock small. Many thanks !!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GSKA13 said:


> Dear guys, would you kindly authenticate this bag . The model is Glam Lock small. Many thanks !!


looks fine


----------



## rasha86




----------



## cc_1028

Hi experts, please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

cc_1028 said:


> View attachment 4359125
> View attachment 4359126
> View attachment 4359127
> View attachment 4359128
> View attachment 4359129
> View attachment 4359130
> View attachment 4359131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts, please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you!


Ideally would like to see code sewn in to interior pocket, but it looks fine from the rest of the pics.


----------



## giselle315

Ladies, please help! I just received a medium spike bag I purchased from Farfetch, shipped from Stefaniamode.com but I can’t find the serial number inside the pocket! I’m having a heart attack! Does this mean it’s fake??


----------



## Redandblue6

Dear authenticating experts,

Would you please authenticate this Valentino small shoulder bag? I bought this from Saks Fifth Avenue and it came with the care card, extra studs, and the dust bag. However the bag has no serial number on the inside which is making me worry. Here are some photos, please let me know if you need more photos. I haven’t removed the blue wrap off the buckle.


----------



## katandkay

Hello Authenticators.
Need help verifying these purchases.
Item Name: Valentino Rockstud T-Strap Pumps
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/NIB-Auth-Valentino-Rockstud-Sz-39-5aff7b7fb7f72b9f4606c7d6


----------



## katandkay

I bought this pair from far fetch and came from a biodini which I've visited before in Paris.
My concern is the stamping on the bottom is inconsistent with other pairs I've bought from the Valentino Boutique. 

Can you please help?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

katandkay said:


> Hello Authenticators.
> Need help verifying these purchases.
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud T-Strap Pumps
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/NIB-Auth-Valentino-Rockstud-Sz-39-5aff7b7fb7f72b9f4606c7d6


They’re fine


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

katandkay said:


> I bought this pair from far fetch and came from a biodini which I've visited before in Paris.
> My concern is the stamping on the bottom is inconsistent with other pairs I've bought from the Valentino Boutique.
> 
> Can you please help?


These are fine


----------



## katandkay

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> These are fine


Thank you. 
Is that normal to find pairs with the stamping upside down?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

katandkay said:


> Thank you.
> Is that normal to find pairs with the stamping upside down?


I’ve seen them both ways from legitimate sources.


----------



## Ivy106

Valentino hand to hand! Private seller.
I found this bag who posted in my country social app.i message her and she send me some pictures of the bag but no longer have original boxes. She kind of quiet and don't want to give me the series inside the bag also.would you help to expertise this bag
Name:Valentino candystud 
Seller: private seller 
Link:no link
Picture:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Redandblue6 said:


> View attachment 4365619
> View attachment 4365620
> View attachment 4365626
> View attachment 4365621
> View attachment 4365625
> View attachment 4365622
> View attachment 4365623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear authenticating experts,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this Valentino small shoulder bag? I bought this from Saks Fifth Avenue and it came with the care card, extra studs, and the dust bag. However the bag has no serial number on the inside which is making me worry. Here are some photos, please let me know if you need more photos. I haven’t removed the blue wrap off the buckle.



I got a mini version of this bag and it also does not have serial numbers. Can someone please chime in?


----------



## Glant101

Hi. I picked this bag up at the local goodwill outlet and was wondering if it was real before i posted it anywhere online for sale.


----------



## studio54

nuf said:


> NOTE:*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).* This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or does not have pics.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. *Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. *Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. *Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> 9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.*
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. *Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function ( button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> *
> Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


Hi

Thanks in advance for your help. 

I purchased this from Videdressing and feel a bit nervous.   They allow returns so at least I have the chance of sending back if it’s not the real thing.  
I bought it on the app so don’t have a link but pictures attached.  

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ParisianAffair

Classic patent ivory heel, real or fake? Leather buckles, good, toe box shape looks good, sole looks fine, but pictures are a bit blurry. But some people say the lettering at the bottom sole should be facing the toe not the heel. My real ones face the heel..? Placed an offer, wondering if I should retract?

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Valentino-Rockstuds-36-5/223455686875


----------



## cc_1028

Hi I bought this a while ago from eBay. There is no serial number. Please kindly help to authenticate this. Thank you.


----------



## cc_1028

I just received this caged shoes but it doesn’t seem to be authentic to me. Thanks in advance. 
Ebay item Name: valentino rockstud Authentic 40 Beautiful Blush Gold Studs Org. Box And DustBags
Item number:  283417306430 
Seller: dollythings911
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I also took some pictures as well.


----------



## monkio

Name: Valentino Garavani Stud Stitching shoulder tag
Found this at Marshalls but unsure if it is authentic.
Thank you in advance!
	

		
			
		

		
	





View attachment 4393122


----------



## mommy2mybabies

Hi Authenticator
Please assist with this bag Thank you in advance.
Name:  Rockstud Rolling Guitar handbag.
Purchased: online from Yoox.com
 link: N/A


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi!

I was hoping I could get some help authenticating this Valentino bag I just purchased from therealreal. Thank you so much in advance!

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Shoulder Bag
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/valentino-rockstud-shoulder-bag-HWGJ71Zgmy8
Photos:


----------



## LelyaG

Hello! I have bought these pair of Valentino Rockstud online, but they look fake to me. Seller claims they are real. In my opinion some finishes seem to be too messy and the sole is very shiny/stamp looks odd as well. Could you help to authenticatie these? I would really appreciate any help!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

monkio said:


> Name: Valentino Garavani Stud Stitching shoulder tag
> Found this at Marshalls but unsure if it is authentic.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393118
> View attachment 4393119
> View attachment 4393120
> View attachment 4393121
> View attachment 4393122
> View attachment 4393123
> View attachment 4393124
> View attachment 4393132
> View attachment 4393133
> View attachment 4393134


Looks fine


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was hoping I could get some help authenticating this Valentino bag I just purchased from therealreal. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Shoulder Bag
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/valentino-rockstud-shoulder-bag-HWGJ71Zgmy8
> Photos:


Looks fine


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

mommy2mybabies said:


> Hi Authenticator
> Please assist with this bag Thank you in advance.
> Name:  Rockstud Rolling Guitar handbag.
> Purchased: online from Yoox.com
> link: N/A


It’s ok.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

cc_1028 said:


> I just received this caged shoes but it doesn’t seem to be authentic to me. Thanks in advance.
> Ebay item Name: valentino rockstud Authentic 40 Beautiful Blush Gold Studs Org. Box And DustBags
> Item number:  283417306430
> Seller: dollythings911
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-rockstud-Authentic-40-Beautiful-Blush-Gold-Studs-Org-Box-And-DustBags/283417306430?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I also took some pictures as well.
> 
> View attachment 4382315
> View attachment 4382316
> View attachment 4382318
> View attachment 4382319


Questionable


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Glant101 said:


> Hi. I picked this bag up at the local goodwill outlet and was wondering if it was real before i posted it anywhere online for sale.


Fake. Valentino is not made in China.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

katandkay said:


> Hello Authenticators.
> Need help verifying these purchases.
> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud T-Strap Pumps
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/NIB-Auth-Valentino-Rockstud-Sz-39-5aff7b7fb7f72b9f4606c7d6


Fine


----------



## Minabug88

Hey guys...
I purchased this Valentino Spike Crossbody on VC... seller was a trusted profile and looks as though maybe someone who could potentially work in a clothing store based on their sold items (I've posted on another thread about it and other members had messaged me to say they thought was legit) VC have quality controlled it and based on other posts and things I've seen online im 99% confident the item is authentic... but id still like your opinions nonetheless! I've never had an issue with vestiaire and tend to purchase from places like Selfridges etc but after reading some of the horror stories I have just a smidge of doubt.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kerstinmaria

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Looks fine



Thank you so much!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Minabug88 said:


> Hey guys...
> I purchased this Valentino Spike Crossbody on VC... seller was a trusted profile and looks as though maybe someone who could potentially work in a clothing store based on their sold items (I've posted on another thread about it and other members had messaged me to say they thought was legit) VC have quality controlled it and based on other posts and things I've seen online im 99% confident the item is authentic... but id still like your opinions nonetheless! I've never had an issue with vestiaire and tend to purchase from places like Selfridges etc but after reading some of the horror stories I have just a smidge of doubt.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Looks fine


----------



## mommy2mybabies

.


----------



## mommy2mybabies

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It’s ok.


Thank you


----------



## Roguerouge

Hello ladies, please help me authenticate this one. Many many thanks!!!


----------



## Chloe1234567

Hi Valentino expert, please help and advise me if this Valentino rock stuck spike bag is authentic. Many thanks❤️


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Chloe1234567 said:


> Hi Valentino expert, please help and advise me if this Valentino rock stuck spike bag is authentic. Many thanks❤️
> 
> View attachment 4399177
> View attachment 4399176
> View attachment 4399175
> View attachment 4399174
> View attachment 4399174
> View attachment 4399173
> View attachment 4399172


It’s fine


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Roguerouge said:


> View attachment 4398920
> View attachment 4398921
> View attachment 4398922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, please help me authenticate this one. Many many thanks!!!


Questionable. Potentially good fakes, worth checking with a professional service on these.


----------



## mranda

Hello! I purchased this on Poshmark and I want to make sure that it is authentic before I accept the order. Thank you so much!
Item: Valentino pink rockstud tote with pink studs 

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-vintage-rockstud-5ca7a0d32eb33f868cb133a4


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

mranda said:


> View attachment 4399874
> View attachment 4399875
> View attachment 4399876
> View attachment 4399877
> View attachment 4399878
> View attachment 4399879
> View attachment 4399880
> View attachment 4399881
> View attachment 4399882
> View attachment 4399883
> 
> Hello! I purchased this on Poshmark and I want to make sure that it is authentic before I accept the order. Thank you so much!
> Item: Valentino pink rockstud tote with pink studs
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-vintage-rockstud-5ca7a0d32eb33f868cb133a4


Questionable.  I would send it in to Posh for authentication.  The low sales price, even if pretty used, is also a red flag to me.


----------



## mranda

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Questionable.  I would send it in to Posh for authentication.  The low sales price, even if pretty used, is also a red flag to me.


 Ok, thank you!


----------



## Chloe1234567

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It’s fine


Thanks , would you be concern if there is no Valentino gravings on the lock? I’ve checked the boutique and all of their bags all have cravings. Please advise ❤️ Appreciate so much


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Chloe1234567 said:


> View attachment 4400490
> 
> Thanks , would you be concern if there is no Valentino gravings on the lock? I’ve checked the boutique and all of their bags all have cravings. Please advise ❤️ Appreciate so much


Nope I have seen legit ones without the engraving.


----------



## thetreasureward

Hi everyone! I just have this little charm/emblem/keychain and I am just wanting to be sure its real and not fake. I honestly have no clue. It almost looks vintage to me. Can anyone help me out? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

thetreasureward said:


> Hi everyone! I just have this little charm/emblem/keychain and I am just wanting to be sure its real and not fake. I honestly have no clue. It almost looks vintage to me. Can anyone help me out? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401176


The font looks like it’s from Mario Valentino, not Valentino Garavani. They’re different brands.


----------



## thetreasureward

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> The font looks like it’s from Mario Valentino, not Valentino Garavani. They’re different brands.


Thank you.
It looks the same on the back, doesn't say where its made.


----------



## SlinkyThing

Hello!
Long time stalker, first time poster I normally find answers to 95% of my questions here, but this one has me stumped. Gut says fake, but thought Id check. Valentino double wrap bracelet, but I’ve never ever seen that type of cheap box with it. I own a few Valentino’s and they always come in a proper box with ust bag etc m. The person says it was bought in Italy and came this way. Though I’d check with the lovely ladies on here. 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## corame

SlinkyThing said:


> View attachment 4404410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Long time stalker, first time poster I normally find answers to 95% of my questions here, but this one has me stumped. Gut says fake, but thought Id check. Valentino double wrap bracelet, but I’ve never ever seen that type of cheap box with it. I own a few Valentino’s and they always come in a proper box with ust bag etc m. The person says it was bought in Italy and came this way. Though I’d check with the lovely ladies on here.
> Thanks so much!!



Your gut is GOOD )


----------



## corame

mranda said:


> View attachment 4399874
> View attachment 4399875
> View attachment 4399876
> View attachment 4399877
> View attachment 4399878
> View attachment 4399879
> View attachment 4399880
> View attachment 4399881
> View attachment 4399882
> View attachment 4399883
> 
> Hello! I purchased this on Poshmark and I want to make sure that it is authentic before I accept the order. Thank you so much!
> Item: Valentino pink rockstud tote with pink studs
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-vintage-rockstud-5ca7a0d32eb33f868cb133a4



Fake


----------



## corame

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Questionable. Potentially good fakes, worth checking with a professional service on these.



I’m not authenticating shoes anymore. Shoes have a special thread.


----------



## corame

Chloe1234567 said:


> Hi Valentino expert, please help and advise me if this Valentino rock stuck spike bag is authentic. Many thanks[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4399177
> View attachment 4399176
> View attachment 4399175
> View attachment 4399174
> View attachment 4399174
> View attachment 4399173
> View attachment 4399172



Need more photos


----------



## corame

Minabug88 said:


> Hey guys...
> I purchased this Valentino Spike Crossbody on VC... seller was a trusted profile and looks as though maybe someone who could potentially work in a clothing store based on their sold items (I've posted on another thread about it and other members had messaged me to say they thought was legit) VC have quality controlled it and based on other posts and things I've seen online im 99% confident the item is authentic... but id still like your opinions nonetheless! I've never had an issue with vestiaire and tend to purchase from places like Selfridges etc but after reading some of the horror stories I have just a smidge of doubt.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Authentic 100%


----------



## cc_1028

Dear experts, please help to authenticate this bag I bought a while ago. There is no date code tag inside the bag. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

cc_1028 said:


> Dear experts, please help to authenticate this bag I bought a while ago. There is no date code tag inside the bag. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4407894
> View attachment 4407895
> View attachment 4407896
> View attachment 4407897
> View attachment 4407898
> View attachment 4407899





cc_1028 said:


> Dear experts, please help to authenticate this bag I bought a while ago. There is no date code tag inside the bag. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4407894
> View attachment 4407895
> View attachment 4407896
> View attachment 4407897
> View attachment 4407898
> View attachment 4407899


Fake


----------



## elikay

Hi I can’t seem to find this Valentino style anywhere else, is it authentic? It’s from saks fifth avenue


----------



## corame

cc_1028 said:


> Dear experts, please help to authenticate this bag I bought a while ago. There is no date code tag inside the bag. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4407894
> View attachment 4407895
> View attachment 4407896
> View attachment 4407897
> View attachment 4407898
> View attachment 4407899



Sorry but this is a FAKE. Return it right away !


----------



## corame

elikay said:


> Hi I can’t seem to find this Valentino style anywhere else, is it authentic? It’s from saks fifth avenue



Saks sells genuine items.


----------



## Fefeinc10

Item Name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD SPIKE PONY-STYLE CALFSKIN CLUTCH BAG
Item Number: 6974105
Seller ID: Isabelle
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...stud-spike-valentino-clutch-bag-6974105.shtml


----------



## tndus12

Item Name: VALENTINO BRIGHT RED LEATHER ROCKSTUD CARD CASE CHECK BOOK BIFOLD WALLET
Item Number: 223414450701
Seller ID: current-styles
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-VALENT...SE-CHECK-BOOK-BIFOLD-WALLET-NWB-/223414450701

I was looking to purchase this wallet and was wondering if this was authentic? Thank you in advance!


----------



## IvyC

Item name: Valentino Garavani Medium Crystal Heart Spike Bag
Item number:254121092577
Seller:ophoven78661
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...acc25e1:g:r9wAAOSwOKlcXA3Y#vi__app-cvip-panel
Hi everyone,can anyone help me authenticate this rockstud spike bag.Seller said it's authentic or money back but I'm not 100% sure.It has a date code and a V on the zipper,it is very hard to take a very clear photo.Thank you in advance


----------



## corame

Fefeinc10 said:


> Item Name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD SPIKE PONY-STYLE CALFSKIN CLUTCH BAG
> Item Number: 6974105
> Seller ID: Isabelle
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...stud-spike-valentino-clutch-bag-6974105.shtml



Authentic


----------



## corame

tndus12 said:


> Item Name: VALENTINO BRIGHT RED LEATHER ROCKSTUD CARD CASE CHECK BOOK BIFOLD WALLET
> Item Number: 223414450701
> Seller ID: current-styles
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-VALENT...SE-CHECK-BOOK-BIFOLD-WALLET-NWB-/223414450701
> 
> I was looking to purchase this wallet and was wondering if this was authentic? Thank you in advance!



The pics look good. You should take your owns once arrived.


----------



## corame

IvyC said:


> Item name: Valentino Garavani Medium Crystal Heart Spike Bag
> Item number:254121092577
> Seller:ophoven78661
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...acc25e1:g:r9wAAOSwOKlcXA3Y#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Hi everyone,can anyone help me authenticate this rockstud spike bag.Seller said it's authentic or money back but I'm not 100% sure.It has a date code and a V on the zipper,it is very hard to take a very clear photo.Thank you in advance



Return it. It’s a fake.


----------



## gquinn

Could an authenticator kindly provide their opinion on this bag? Thank you in advance! 

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-tote-5cbb7460adb58d09ea76eeb2
Seller: denalafnear 
Comments: I’m including my own photos as the sellers may not be sufficient.


----------



## IvyC

corame said:


> Return it. It’s a fake.


Thank you so much Corame,I have asked for a refund but the seller is insisting that it is authentic and refuses to refund,even though in the listing it sais authentic or money back.Any advice on how to proceed.Thank you.


----------



## jbags07

Hello! I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this for me. I just put it on layaway, but a recent thread regarding the amount of fake bags on Fashionphile is scaring me. Thank you so much!


Item Name: Valentino Lambskin medium rockstud spike shoulder bag pink 
Item Number: 273103
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: 
https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-lambskin-medium-free-rockstud-spike-shoulder-bag-pink-273103


----------



## cc_1028

Dear corame and other experts, Please help to authenticate this pair I purchased from a Mercari seller. The soles have been taped and I cannot peel it to take pictures. Hopefully the rest pictures would not trigger any red flag. Box marked 39 but the shoes are 39.5. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## cc_1028

Dear corame and other experts, could you please help to authenticate this pair I purchased from Mercari? The soles have been taped and I cannot peel it to take pictures for the engraved letters. Box marked 39 but the shoes are 39.5. Hopefully no red flags based on the rest pictures. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jbags07

jbags07 said:


> Hello! I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this for me. I just put it on layaway, but a recent thread regarding the amount of fake bags on Fashionphile is scaring me. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Lambskin medium rockstud spike shoulder bag pink
> Item Number: 273103
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-lambskin-medium-free-rockstud-spike-shoulder-bag-pink-273103




Hoping someone can authenticate this bag for me? Thank u!


----------



## Cdngal73

Dear experts, could you please help to authenticate this pair I purchased from TheRealReal.  There doesn’t seem to be a serial number in the inside.  Thank you in advance. 
Item: Couture Bow Peep Toe Pump in metallic soft suede


----------



## jbags07

Hello! I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this for me. I just put it on layaway, but a recent thread regarding the amount of fake bags on Fashionphile is scaring me. And i dont want to complete the sale until you give me the green light. Thank you so much!


Item Name: Valentino Lambskin medium rockstud spike shoulder bag pink 
Item Number: 273103
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: 
https://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-lambskin-medium-free-rockstud-spike-shoulder-bag-pink-273103


----------



## bglvr

Hi authenticates, any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
Item name: Valentino black VLTN rockstud spike.IT Lambskin shoulder bag
Item number: 133053850640
Seller ID: gladandeson
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/133053850640


----------



## fairyfairyland1

need help to authenticate this one 

thanks!!


----------



## Lekaterinaa

Hi guys,

DEAR SELLER FROM CHINA ABOVE FORGOT TO ADD REAL PICTURES OF THIS PURSE!
It's funny how dishonest some people can be.

I am the person who received it and what a horror this bag is! 
Stinky smell of latex - rubber (not even vegan leather) filled my room, glue is all over the bag, flowers are made of synthetic itchy material instead of silk. So is the lining of the bag. Threads look like they are "drunk" different and all over the place. Thread count per inch doesn't match.
Her response? Blame the quality on Valentino! not me. Dear Mr Valentino would be so humiliated if he saw what his brand is making. 
I payed $700 canadian for this purse! Initial pictures show that the bag holds shape - it is actually fully stuffed with papers. In reality it looks like mushed potatoes. One side of the bag is much bigger than the other. The shape is uneven.
I own a real red rosette and it's perfection!
This bag is definitely Significantly not as described.
I am sorry for the long post. Any chance this is authentic?
Thank you!


----------



## Lekaterinaa




----------



## Princess135

Hi can you please authenticate this bag?
Item Name :Valentino Medium Rockstud crossbody bag









Photos:


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Princess135 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this bag?
> Item Name :Valentino Medium Rockstud crossbody bag
> View attachment 4442347
> View attachment 4442348
> View attachment 4442349
> View attachment 4442350
> View attachment 4442351
> View attachment 4442352
> View attachment 4442353
> View attachment 4442354
> 
> Photos:


What is the source of this bag?  To me it looks like it could be a high quality fake.  Are there any markings on the lobster clasps to photograph?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

cc_1028 said:


> Dear corame and other experts, could you please help to authenticate this pair I purchased from Mercari? The soles have been taped and I cannot peel it to take pictures for the engraved letters. Box marked 39 but the shoes are 39.5. Hopefully no red flags based on the rest pictures. Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4421155
> View attachment 4421156
> View attachment 4421157
> View attachment 4421158
> View attachment 4421159
> View attachment 4421160
> View attachment 4421161


looks ok


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

IvyC said:


> Thank you so much Corame,I have asked for a refund but the seller is insisting that it is authentic and refuses to refund,even though in the listing it sais authentic or money back.Any advice on how to proceed.Thank you.


You can open an ebay case or put in a paypal claim (or a claim to your other payment method).


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Cdngal73 said:


> Dear experts, could you please help to authenticate this pair I purchased from TheRealReal.  There doesn’t seem to be a serial number in the inside.  Thank you in advance.
> Item: Couture Bow Peep Toe Pump in metallic soft suede
> View attachment 4428546
> View attachment 4428547
> View attachment 4428548
> View attachment 4428549


they look fine


----------



## jbags07

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> they look fine



Hi myawesomefinds, i have a request on page 310 , a pink rockstud bag on layaway at FP...i’ve been waiting over a month for someone to authenticate it and i am afraid to pay it in Full until it is, as there are threads on this forum where folks have bought fakes on FP recently, not Valentino but other brands...could you take a look and let me know your thoughts? Thank you so much!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

jbags07 said:


> Hi myawesomefinds, i have a request on page 310 , a pink rockstud bag on layaway at FP...i’ve been waiting over a month for someone to authenticate it and i am afraid to pay it in Full until it is, as there are threads on this forum where folks have bought fakes on FP recently, not Valentino but other brands...could you take a look and let me know your thoughts? Thank you so much!


That one looks fine to me.  Sorry, the post was easy to scroll past since it didn't have a pic in it.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Lekaterinaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> DEAR SELLER FROM CHINA ABOVE FORGOT TO ADD REAL PICTURES OF THIS PURSE!
> It's funny how dishonest some people can be.
> 
> I am the person who received it and what a horror this bag is!
> Stinky smell of latex - rubber (not even vegan leather) filled my room, glue is all over the bag, flowers are made of synthetic itchy material instead of silk. So is the lining of the bag. Threads look like they are "drunk" different and all over the place. Thread count per inch doesn't match.
> Her response? Blame the quality on Valentino! not me. Dear Mr Valentino would be so humiliated if he saw what his brand is making.
> I payed $700 canadian for this purse! Initial pictures show that the bag holds shape - it is actually fully stuffed with papers. In reality it looks like mushed potatoes. One side of the bag is much bigger than the other. The shape is uneven.
> I own a real red rosette and it's perfection!
> This bag is definitely Significantly not as described.
> I am sorry for the long post. Any chance this is authentic?
> Thank you!
> View attachment 4442093
> View attachment 4442094
> View attachment 4442095
> View attachment 4442097
> View attachment 4442100
> View attachment 4442101
> View attachment 4442103
> View attachment 4442104
> View attachment 4442105
> View attachment 4442110


I don't feel confident in authenticating older model bags yay or nay, but the bag looks like a complete disaster and you should still be able to return simply based on its condition.  I mean it certainly doesn't look like Valentino quality, but I am not super familiar with the older model bags.


----------



## gquinn

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> That one looks fine to me.  Sorry, the post was easy to scroll past since it didn't have a pic in it.


Hi MyAwesomeFinds!

I have a request also that has been missed since there has not been any active authenticators. Could you kindly review post #4640?

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

gquinn said:


> Could an authenticator kindly provide their opinion on this bag? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-tote-5cbb7460adb58d09ea76eeb2
> Seller: denalafnear
> Comments: I’m including my own photos as the sellers may not be sufficient.
> 
> View attachment 4414281
> View attachment 4414282
> View attachment 4414283
> View attachment 4414287
> View attachment 4414288
> View attachment 4414289
> View attachment 4414290
> View attachment 4414291
> View attachment 4414294
> View attachment 4414295


Looks fine.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

gquinn said:


> Hi MyAwesomeFinds!
> 
> I have a request also that has been missed since there has not been any active authenticators. Could you kindly review post #4640?
> 
> Many thanks for your help!


that one looks fine.


----------



## gquinn

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> that one looks fine.


THANK YOU so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## jbags07

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> That one looks fine to me.  Sorry, the post was easy to scroll past since it didn't have a pic in it.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mggmgg

Redandblue6 said:


> View attachment 4365619
> View attachment 4365620
> View attachment 4365626
> View attachment 4365621
> View attachment 4365625
> View attachment 4365622
> View attachment 4365623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear authenticating experts,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this Valentino small shoulder bag? I bought this from Saks Fifth Avenue and it came with the care card, extra studs, and the dust bag. However the bag has no serial number on the inside which is making me worry. Here are some photos, please let me know if you need more photos. I haven’t removed the blue wrap off the buckle.


----------



## baghagg

Please authentic - thank you kindly!
Item Name:. Valentino Pebbled Leather Rockstud Turquoise Stone Tote Bag Crossbody
Item Number: 323819612280
Seller ID:. designertrendsbylisa
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-...m43663.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true


----------



## baghagg

Extra pics:.


----------



## baghagg

A few more pics - sorry for the three separate posts - this was a joint effort between my desktop and my phone!  Please let me know if there's anything else I can provide you with and thank you in advance.


----------



## baghagg

Mistake


----------



## baghagg

(Bump)



jbags07 said:


> I am wondering if anyone can recommend an online authenticator for Valentino rock stud bags? Who can look at the listing pix and authenticate ?  I put one on layaway over a month ago at FP and posted on the authentication thread here, but no authenticators have authenticated on the thread in over a month.  I still have a couple if weeks left, but not sure why no one seems to be authenticating?
> 
> There have been some issues with FP selling fakes, and i happened across some sites selling fake rockstud bags that look pretty authentic in the pix, so i really want to have the bag authenticated before i do a final payment, just to be sure its authentic. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!





baghagg said:


> Please authentic - thank you kindly!
> Item Name:. Valentino Pebbled Leather Rockstud Turquoise Stone Tote Bag Crossbody
> Item Number: 323819612280
> Seller ID:. designertrendsbylisa
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-...m43663.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true





baghagg said:


> Extra pics:.





baghagg said:


> A few more pics - sorry for the three separate posts - this was a joint effort between my desktop and my phone!  Please let me know if there's anything else I can provide you with and thank you in advance.


----------



## PoochLuver

I’ve purchased this bag from a seller on EBay. Have it in my possession for about 3 weeks now but feeling unsure about its authenticity, the inside zipper doesnot have V engraved. It came with shipping box dust bag, pamphlets and extra studs. There is one manufacturer defective small spot on one rockstud. Seller insisted that its authentic. Would you guys please kindly help me outThanks in advance!

Valentino Borsa a tracolla DO
PW2B0148VSF
color:Marine M30


----------



## jbags07

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> That one looks fine to me.  Sorry, the post was easy to scroll past since it didn't have a pic in it.


Hi again! I have one more question, i received the bag yesterday and i am worried because of the serial tag. Its buried deep inside the inner pocket and impossible to take a pic, but its the same black nylon tag like in Princess135’s pix, and you mentioned hers might be a high quality fake. I’ve been googling to try to find out how to verify serial numbers but no luck. I did find folks saying the tag should be leather and its nylon. The serial is.  BL - P122RVH2

Is there a way to check if this is authentic? Thank u so much!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

baghagg said:


> A few more pics - sorry for the three separate posts - this was a joint effort between my desktop and my phone!  Please let me know if there's anything else I can provide you with and thank you in advance.


Looks fine


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

PoochLuver said:


> View attachment 4457829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve purchased this bag from a seller on EBay. Have it in my possession for about 3 weeks now but feeling unsure about its authenticity, the inside zipper doesnot have V engraved. It came with shipping box dust bag, pamphlets and extra studs. There is one manufacturer defective small spot on one rockstud. Seller insisted that its authentic. Would you guys please kindly help me outThanks in advance!
> 
> Valentino Borsa a tracolla DO
> PW2B0148VSF
> color:Marine M30


Looks fine.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

jbags07 said:


> Hi again! I have one more question, i received the bag yesterday and i am worried because of the serial tag. Its buried deep inside the inner pocket and impossible to take a pic, but its the same black nylon tag like in Princess135’s pix, and you mentioned hers might be a high quality fake. I’ve been googling to try to find out how to verify serial numbers but no luck. I did find folks saying the tag should be leather and its nylon. The serial is.  BL - P122RVH2
> 
> Is there a way to check if this is authentic? Thank u so much!


I had additional reasons for that opinion. You can try uploading pic by holding open pocket with pen and taking pic with flash on.


----------



## baghagg

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Looks fine



Thank you so very much ❤️!


----------



## jbags07

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I had additional reasons for that opinion. You can try uploading pic by holding open pocket with pen and taking pic with flash on.


Hi. I tried and will attach what i took, but the bag is incredibly wrinkled now from my attempts to snap a pic, which was almost impossible. 

I have a question though. In your post to my request, 4658 was tour reply,  to my post 4642 which shows the listing and all the pix, you replied that it looks fine to you. Now you seem to be saying it might not be ok. So i am confused. If there is any doubt i need to know so that i can return this bag. Thank you!

I the serial number is BL-P122RVH2. Its on a black nylon tag. You cant see the number clearly in the pic but it was the best i could do


----------



## jbags07

A couple more


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

jbags07 said:


> Hi. I tried and will attach what i took, but the bag is incredibly wrinkled now from my attempts to snap a pic, which was almost impossible.
> 
> I have a question though. In your post to my request, 4658 was tour reply,  to my post 4642 which shows the listing and all the pix, you replied that it looks fine to you. Now you seem to be saying it might not be ok. So i am confused. If there is any doubt i need to know so that i can return this bag. Thank you!
> 
> I the serial number is BL-P122RVH2. Its on a black nylon tag. You cant see the number clearly in the pic but it was the best i could do


I didn’t say it might not be ok. I was just saying how you could upload pics of the tag since you were raising new concerns based on your own evaluation of someone else’s post.  I can’t form an opinion on a specific tag without seeing it. This bag still looks fine to me.


----------



## jbags07

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I didn’t say it might not be ok. I was just saying how you could upload pics of the tag since you were raising new concerns based on your own evaluation of someone else’s post.  I can’t form an opinion on a specific tag without seeing it. This bag still looks fine to me.


Ok great, i was very nervous so i must have misunderstood what you said    Thank you so much!


----------



## anonna96

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud 34.5 Poudre 
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: AP2020
Link: https://posh.mk/DMXMtoCtuX


----------



## jbags07

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I didn’t say it might not be ok. I was just saying how you could upload pics of the tag since you were raising new concerns based on your own evaluation of someone else’s post.  I can’t form an opinion on a specific tag without seeing it. This bag still looks fine to me.



Hi again! One question. Do you know if each bag should have its own and distinctive serial number on that inside tag? Ive been looking online and i just found my exact bag on tradsey, it shows its black nylon tag with serial number, and its the exact same serial number as mine. Do the same style and color bags have the same number? Or should they be different? In which case, could mine in fact not be authentic? Thank you so much for your help and your patience. I am attaching the link below to the bag on tradsey that has the same serial number as the one i just bought from fashionphile. You can see the tag in one of the pix. Thank you so much. 


https://www.tradesy.com/i/valentino...quilted-napa-leather-cross-body-bag/23965182/


----------



## Cyn02118

Hi,
Can anyone help authenticate VALENTINO GARAVANI Rockstud Pumps I found on eBay?  Item #
283420670692 and seller is mydesignerclosets0?  Here is the link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-...3ae4:g:FtYAAOSw5QBcjoED&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi all,

Can you please authenticate this scarf? I accidentally ripped the care tag which was under the main tag.

Item name: vintage Valentino scarf
Item number: 263572543188
Item seller: ziggy.world
Item link:
https://vod.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrder...872.m2749.l2673&itemid=263572543188&transid=0
Pics:


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Cyn02118 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help authenticate VALENTINO GARAVANI Rockstud Pumps I found on eBay?  Item #
> 283420670692 and seller is mydesignerclosets0?  Here is the link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-GARAVANI-Rockstud-Pump-sz-35-5/283420670692?hash=item41fd303ae4:g:FtYAAOSw5QBcjoED&LH_ItemCondition=3000


Looks fine.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

anonna96 said:


> Item Name: Valentino Rockstud 34.5 Poudre
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: AP2020
> Link: https://posh.mk/DMXMtoCtuX


Authentic


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

jbags07 said:


> Hi again! One question. Do you know if each bag should have its own and distinctive serial number on that inside tag? Ive been looking online and i just found my exact bag on tradsey, it shows its black nylon tag with serial number, and its the exact same serial number as mine. Do the same style and color bags have the same number? Or should they be different? In which case, could mine in fact not be authentic? Thank you so much for your help and your patience. I am attaching the link below to the bag on tradsey that has the same serial number as the one i just bought from fashionphile. You can see the tag in one of the pix. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/valentino...quilted-napa-leather-cross-body-bag/23965182/


My opinion on the bag hasn’t changed. If you are that nervous about it you should just pay $20 for a professional authentication from one of the online services.


----------



## Marmarides

Hello everyone, could you kindly help authenticate these Rockstuds? Thank you so much xx


----------



## jbags07

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> My opinion on the bag hasn’t changed. If you are that nervous about it you should just pay $20 for a professional authentication from one of the online services.


Thank you so much!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Marmarides said:


> Hello everyone, could you kindly help authenticate these Rockstuds? Thank you so much xx
> View attachment 4463300
> View attachment 4463301
> View attachment 4463302
> View attachment 4463303
> View attachment 4463304
> View attachment 4463305
> View attachment 4463306
> View attachment 4463307
> View attachment 4463308
> View attachment 4463309


Authentic


----------



## Whiteorchid01

Hello,

I recently bought this shoes on Ebay, please kindly help authenticate this rockstud.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Whiteorchid01

Whiteorchid01 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought this shoes on Ebay, please kindly help authenticate this rockstud.  Thank you so much!


Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Whiteorchid01 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought this shoes on Ebay, please kindly help authenticate this rockstud.  Thank you so much!


Authentic


----------



## Whiteorchid01

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## G&G100

Can someone tell me if this chain is correct on this bag? Bought it at NM Dolphin mall yesterday but looking at pictures it doesn’t look like the correct chain. Thanks 
Ps love the bag hate the chain.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

G&G100 said:


> Can someone tell me if this chain is correct on this bag? Bought it at NM Dolphin mall yesterday but looking at pictures it doesn’t look like the correct chain. Thanks
> Ps love the bag hate the chain.


It doesn’t look right. It should be slightly thicker and have two clasp-like connecting points. Did you get it at NM Last Call?  Original chain was probably lost and that’s why they sent it to outlet. I saw another Valentino glamlock on sale at Nordstrom Rack over the weekend that was missing the chain completely. They didn’t even bother to find a replacement chain.


----------



## G&G100

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It doesn’t look right. It should be slightly thicker and have two clasp-like connecting points. Did you get it at NM Last Call?  Original chain was probably lost and that’s why they sent it to outlet. I saw another Valentino glamlock on sale at Nordstrom Rack over the weekend that was missing the chain completely. They didn’t even bother to find a replacement chain.



Yep it was at Last Call. Not sure what to do. I was on vacation and we don’t have that store by us. I really love the bag but this chain is so annoying. I did end up buying it


----------



## eboo17

Just purchased this- want to make sure it’s real!
They told me water rose but I think it’s poudre and the code says p45 on the card

Thanks!!!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

eboo17 said:


> Just purchased this- want to make sure it’s real!
> They told me water rose but I think it’s poudre and the code says p45 on the card
> 
> Thanks!!!


Need pics of inside label and code tag.


----------



## clads

Item Name: Rockstud Bracelet
Link: Album here
Hi, I realize accessories are more difficult to authenticate but I'd like a second opinion.
Thank you so much for your time!!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

clads said:


> Item Name: Rockstud Bracelet
> Link: Album here
> Hi, I realize accessories are more difficult to authenticate but I'd like a second opinion.
> Thank you so much for your time!!


Looks fine.


----------



## clads

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Looks fine.


Thank you again (:


----------



## redsoles

Hello! Could someone help me authenticate this bag? I bought a pre-owned Candystud Medium Shoulder Bag in red & gold. It has a blue plastic on the underside of the lock hardware...See photos below!


----------



## redsoles

redsoles said:


> Hello! Could someone help me authenticate this bag? I bought a pre-owned Candystud Medium Shoulder Bag in red & gold. It has a blue plastic on the underside of the lock hardware...See photos below!



Trying to edit my own post...here is the link for where I purchased the Valentino Candystud.

Rebag: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-valentino-candystud-crossbody-bag-leather-large5544989739


----------



## eboo17

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Need pics of inside label and code tag.


----------



## Irene11111

Hello, can someone please help me to authenticate the Valentino Rockstud Bag? Has strong glue smell and I see some things that raises the authenticity.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

@eboo17 Looks fine.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

redsoles said:


> Hello! Could someone help me authenticate this bag? I bought a pre-owned Candystud Medium Shoulder Bag in red & gold. It has a blue plastic on the underside of the lock hardware...See photos below!


Looks fine.  Blue plastic is just for protection, it peels off.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Irene11111 said:


> Hello, can someone please help me to authenticate the Valentino Rockstud Bag? Has strong glue smell and I see some things that raises the authenticity.



Fake.  @Irene11111 please post the ebay link so people know not to buy from this seller.


----------



## Irene11111

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Fake.  @Irene11111 please post the ebay link so people know not to buy from this seller.



Below is her profile with items: username: juturc_70
https://www.ebay.com/usr/juturc_70?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

I will report her.


----------



## redsoles

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Looks fine.  Blue plastic is just for protection, it peels off.



Thank you much appreciated!


----------



## IntheOcean

Hello! Can you please take a look at this Valentino wallet? I don't know the name of this style, unfortunately. so I can't compare it to the pictures from the Valentino website or any other legitimate source, but so far as I can tell everything is alright, apart from the stitching on the flap under the bow. Seems a bit... unfinished?
Can you please tell me if it's authentic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

IntheOcean said:


> Hello! Can you please take a look at this Valentino wallet? I don't know the name of this style, unfortunately. so I can't compare it to the pictures from the Valentino website or any other legitimate source, but so far as I can tell everything is alright, apart from the stitching on the flap under the bow. Seems a bit... unfinished?
> Can you please tell me if it's authentic? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4472244
> View attachment 4472245
> View attachment 4472246
> View attachment 4472247
> View attachment 4472248
> View attachment 4472249
> View attachment 4472250
> View attachment 4472251
> View attachment 4472252


It’s definitely an older discontinued style. Looks fine though.


----------



## IntheOcean

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It’s definitely an older discontinued style. Looks fine though.


Thank you! So you don't know the name of this style or the year it was made in? I tried looking up the serial number, but got nothing.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you! So you don't know the name of this style or the year it was made in? I tried looking up the serial number, but got nothing.


Sorry, no I would say it’s vintage.


----------



## MaxDexter

Can anyone tell me if my scarf is authentic please? It's in post #4684


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

MaxDexter said:


> Can anyone tell me if my scarf is authentic please? It's in post #4684


It's difficult to definitively authenticate a scarf, but the pics you uploaded don't raise any red flags to me.


----------



## MaxDexter

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It's difficult to definitively authenticate a scarf, but the pics you uploaded don't raise any red flags to me.


I see. Thanks for the reply.

May I know why is it difficult to authenticate a scarf?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

MaxDexter said:


> I see. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> May I know why is it difficult to authenticate a scarf?


It doesn't have the same number of identifying characteristics as shoes or a bag.  Some people do specialize in scarves.  I am not one of them.


----------



## RachL

Dear Valentino experts,
I just bought this pre-owned Valentino Rockstud tote. The leather feels and smells great. There is the Valentino stamp on the external leather, and the Valentino red fabric label inside the bag looks good, but there isn’t a leather serial tag in the bag - I don’t know if there should or shouldn’t be one.  I have been guaranteed authenticity or my money back, so I would like to confirm its authenticity here. Looking forward to your expert opinion!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

RachL said:


> Dear Valentino experts,
> I just bought this pre-owned Valentino Rockstud tote. The leather feels and smells great. There is the Valentino stamp on the external leather, and the Valentino red fabric label inside the bag looks good, but there isn’t a leather serial tag in the bag - I don’t know if there should or shouldn’t be one.  I have been guaranteed authenticity or my money back, so I would like to confirm its authenticity here. Looking forward to your expert opinion!


Where did you buy it--do you have a link to the original listing?  Also double check all the way inside the interior zip pocket for a nylon or leather tab with a code on it.


----------



## RachL

Here is the link to the original listing:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/133098380510

The seller has great feedback and sells many designer bags.

I checked the pocket as you advised and found a nylon tag! Here is a photo 

What do you think?


----------



## Fashionforward2017

Hello!  I bought these Valentino Rockstud Heels on RealReal. After they arrived, I’m not sure if they are real. There is a serial number, though one is stamped at an angle and incomplete. The box has black writing and feels slightly different than the other Valentino boxes I own that have red lettering. I also have a picture of it lined up between two of my Valentino purchases from Nordstrom. The Nordstrom purchase stamps are facing the heel, while the RealReal purchase has the stamp facing the footbed, if that makes sense. Finally. I lined the Nordstrom purchase up with the RealReal purchase and the heels are slightly off/different and the footbed is about 1/4 to 1/2 inch shorter. Thoughts?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

RachL said:


> Here is the link to the original listing:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/133098380510
> 
> The seller has great feedback and sells many designer bags.
> 
> I checked the pocket as you advised and found a nylon tag! Here is a photo
> 
> What do you think?


Looks fine; enjoy your bag.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Fashionforward2017 said:


> Hello!  I bought these Valentino Rockstud Heels on RealReal. After they arrived, I’m not sure if they are real. There is a serial number, though one is stamped at an angle and incomplete. The box has black writing and feels slightly different than the other Valentino boxes I own that have red lettering. I also have a picture of it lined up between two of my Valentino purchases from Nordstrom. The Nordstrom purchase stamps are facing the heel, while the RealReal purchase has the stamp facing the footbed, if that makes sense. Finally. I lined the Nordstrom purchase up with the RealReal purchase and the heels are slightly off/different and the footbed is about 1/4 to 1/2 inch shorter. Thoughts?


The box and the stamp can be correct both ways, and the shoes are not raising other red flags for me.  These are handmade shoes and the slight sizing discrepancy is not really raising alarms for me either.


----------



## RachL

awesome thank you so much! How do you read the serial number? What year is this bag?


----------



## Fashionforward2017

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> The box and the stamp can be correct both ways, and the shoes are not raising other red flags for me.  These are handmade shoes and the slight sizing discrepancy is not really raising alarms for me either.


Thank you!!


----------



## shoesaddict101

Item Name: Valentino Rockstud Kitten Heel Poudre
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: my friend gave them to me since it no longer fits her feet after pregnancy
Link: N/A

It seems like she sanded down the shoes? I don't know if she did that because they may have been too slippery for her? Also, the heel tips are black and I know they are supposed to be beige. However, I do not know if she replaced them. Also, they have a serial number in the shoes, but one side is fainter than the other. Please let me know your thoughts, thank you!


----------



## mtp18

Hello!!
Was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate these rock stud pumps? I know Poshmark authenticates anything over $500, but I’m hesitant to trust it with all of the fakes you see on the site.Here is the link to the listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/Valentino-evening-pumps-5d3381aa6a7fba1e651a4a3f

Thanks for the help!
Michelle


----------



## snaj

Hi ! I recently purchase a bag but I am skeptical about my purchase can you please help me...
I am new to designer bag and the person I purchase from was very nice....poshmark did not authenticate this bag for me the seller sold it to me in person and she said poshmark had already authenticated the bag..

Bag is a valentino rockstud bag
If you need more info let me know!!


----------



## snaj

Hi! I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this  VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD BAG

IS IT authentic or fake?

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## forgetmenot301

Valentino medium VSLING in smooth calfskin. 

Just released. Bought from a reliable reseller but heard the smooth in burgundy was only sold in Europe so I’m a bit nervous.


----------



## forgetmenot301

More photos


----------



## AslanAn

Hi all,
New to tpf (not really, been following for a while) and was wondering if anyone can share their opinion on this valentino rockstud pouch/ wristlet I wish to purchase. It looks authentic, however I am not able to find this exact model anywhere! I am looking to purchase it from Jomashop - and while I know they sell authentic merchandise it DOES happen even for fakes to sneak in, hence my concern. Has anyone ever seen this particular pouch model or is it a fake spin off??

https://www.jomashop.com/valentino-clutch-p0692vap.html


----------



## AslanAn

well I don't know why that picture doesn't show, i could see it when I wrote the msg


----------



## cc_1028

Hi, I just purchased this bag from a private seller. Please kindly help to authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mjdm

Dear Authenticators,

Kindly authenticate this bag.

ITEM: Valetino Tote Bag
Link: https://item.mercari.com/jp/m151208...hoWG8ueuIKl7_5LDRrRJripGY5pI73TntYCqIg15uMqa7
Seller: Hanyan
Comments: i know that the photos are not many but I hope it's enough to determine whether if it’s authentic  or not

Thank you


----------



## mjdm

Dear Authenticators,

Kindly authenticate this bag.

ITEM: Valentino Garavani shoulder Bag
Link: https://item.mercari.com/jp/m747855...Qed33M7s2TWIzZRhmndhDGTe3Kw88zFiWzfZDGv4IWwiY
Seller: Rabbit
Comments: also few photos but I hope it's enough to determine whether if it’s authentic or not

Thank you


----------



## soko

Dear Authenticators,

Kindly authenticate this bag.

Item: Valentino Garavani Clutch with pearls (nacre?) and dust bag

Thank you


----------



## Bicachu

Hi could anyone help me to authenticate this valentino rock stud heels? Thank you very much. 
Item name: Valentino rockstud heels
Item number: unknown
Seller: maylin22-us
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/173985852609


----------



## gOTHIC86

Hello Corame, 
Please help me authenticate this Valentino shoe. I am planning to buy it but im in doubt of its authenticity. Thank you for the help. 

Item name: Valentino Rockstud sneakers (not sure of its name)
Item number: TPF82W2
Seller: pwz_888
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/245546751


----------



## ABoarder

nuf said:


> NOTE:*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).* This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or does not have pics.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. *Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. *Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. *Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> 9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.*
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. *Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function ( button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> *
> Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


----------



## ABoarder

nuf said:


> NOTE:*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).* This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or does not have pics.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. *Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. *Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. *Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> 9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.*
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. *Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function ( button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> *
> Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.



Hi guys would like to know if you think this is authentic? Thanks for your time


----------



## hkbb

Dear authenticators, 
I just won this Valentino Rockstud small tote on eBay and is about to pay... please kindly help in authenticate if this is real or fake asap, thank you.

Item Name: Valentino Free Rockstud Small Tote Blue And White
Item Number: 254361822319
Seller ID: lms1705
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/254361822319


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Need to see serial code sewn into internal pocket. @hkbb


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ABoarder said:


> Hi guys would like to know if you think this is authentic? Thanks for your time


Bag looks ok.


----------



## ABoarder

Thanks very much. I thought it looked  pretty legit.


----------



## royalwithcheese

Item Name: Valentino Garavani, Rockstud Spike Bag, medium
Item Number: PW2B0122
Seller ID: yoox
Link: 
https://www.yoox.com/ch/45484345XL/item (shows same bag with different color, my color (water rose) no longer shows as I bought the last piece

There's also a serial number sown inside the inner pocket, that I could provide if necessary.

Thank you!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

royalwithcheese said:


> Item Name: Valentino Garavani, Rockstud Spike Bag, medium
> Item Number: PW2B0122
> Seller ID: yoox
> Link:
> https://www.yoox.com/ch/45484345XL/item (shows same bag with different color, my color (water rose) no longer shows as I bought the last piece
> 
> There's also a serial number sown inside the inner pocket, that I could provide if necessary.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4548649
> View attachment 4548650
> View attachment 4548651


It’s authentic.


----------



## royalwithcheese

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It’s authentic.


Thank you very much for the quick reply!


----------



## hkbb

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Need to see serial code sewn into internal pocket. @hkbb



Hi, the Serial number for the Valentino attached and more pics from the seller. Seller says: “It’s buried so far in the corner of the inside pocket that it’s impossible to get the entire thing to lay flat for a picture. It reads: BL-PO37YDW2”.

I noticed the screws used inside the plate (highlighted) is not those flat ones I usually seen, is this alarming?

I so appreciate the service and time you all provide and thank you so much for your expertise opinion!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

hkbb said:


> Hi, the Serial number for the Valentino attached and more pics from the seller. Seller says: “It’s buried so far in the corner of the inside pocket that it’s impossible to get the entire thing to lay flat for a picture. It reads: BL-PO37YDW2”.
> 
> I noticed the screws used inside the plate (highlighted) is not those flat ones I usually seen, is this alarming?
> 
> I so appreciate the service and time you all provide and thank you so much for your expertise opinion!


It looks ok. The screws are probably due to the white hardware.


----------



## hkbb

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It looks ok. The screws are probably due to the white hardware.



Thank you so much @MyAwesomeFinds for your confirmation and speedy reply!


----------



## catcatxd

Hello all! 

Grateful for some help to authenticate this Valentino Glam Lock bag - seller claims she bought it from France and barely used it. The pictures are below! Thank you!!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

catcatxd said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Grateful for some help to authenticate this Valentino Glam Lock bag - seller claims she bought it from France and barely used it. The pictures are below! Thank you!!


Need photo of serial code from inside pocket


----------



## catcatxd

Unfortunately the seller doesn’t want to provide a pic of the serial number as she says it’s deep inside / way below the inside pocket and trying to take a picture of it will stretch the bag a lot so it’s hard! Are we able to authenticate without that picture or is that a red flag that the bag may not be authentic?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

catcatxd said:


> Unfortunately the seller doesn’t want to provide a pic of the serial number as she says it’s deep inside / way below the inside pocket and trying to take a picture of it will stretch the bag a lot so it’s hard! Are we able to authenticate without that picture or is that a red flag that the bag may not be authentic?


Yes the code is always buried deep in the pocket but somehow sellers find a way to photograph it. . The rest of the markings look fine but it’s better to also be able to see the code. Just make sure you are buying on a platform with buyer protection in case you see a problem after you get it.


----------



## catcatxd

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Yes the code is always buried deep in the pocket but somehow sellers find a way to photograph it. . The rest of the markings look fine but it’s better to also be able to see the code. Just make sure you are buying on a platform with buyer protection in case you see a problem after you get it.


Many thanks! The platform does not have buyer protection for fake goods but I can arrange meet up with the seller to inspect the goods - is there anything I should look out for the serial number? (Eg how does it look like / special features)? She has a receipt as well, is the serial code on the receipt supposed to match the bag tag? Thank you!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

catcatxd said:


> Many thanks! The platform does not have buyer protection for fake goods but I can arrange meet up with the seller to inspect the goods - is there anything I should look out for the serial number? (Eg how does it look like / special features)? She has a receipt as well, is the serial code on the receipt supposed to match the bag tag? Thank you!


There most likely will not be a serial number on the receipt. It’s more like a production code than a serial number actually.


----------



## catcatxd

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> There most likely will not be a serial number on the receipt. It’s more like a production code than a serial number actually.


Thank you! Should the label be a certain color or the production code be a certain amount of letters/numbers long? Just as a guidance to help me when I check the bag in person before paying!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

catcatxd said:


> Thank you! Should the label be a certain color or the production code be a certain amount of letters/numbers long? Just as a guidance to help me when I check the bag in person before paying!


Kindly review the various photos of bags in this thread deemed to be authentic. Most should have code pics posted.


----------



## Rachel Alexandra

May I please ask to authenticate this bag? I know there isn’t a lot of helpful pictures in that listing, but is there anything that screams fake out of what’s provided? I’m considering purchasing it, and if I will, I will post additional pictures. Since I’m not very familiar with this brand  my main concern is if there are any red flags visible from pictures provided? Thanks in advance!

Valentino Va Va Voom
Seller: fabgoods300
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303084435410
Item# 303084435410


----------



## sabrinaxpierce

Item Name: Red Valentino Belt Bag? 
Item Number: 1230990519
Seller ID: Johann
Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/nor...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## Rachel Alexandra

Rachel Alexandra said:


> May I please ask to authenticate this bag? I know there isn’t a lot of helpful pictures in that listing, but is there anything that screams fake out of what’s provided? I’m considering purchasing it, and if I will, I will post additional pictures. Since I’m not very familiar with this brand  my main concern is if there are any red flags visible from pictures provided? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Valentino Va Va Voom
> Seller: fabgoods300
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303084435410
> Item# 303084435410


So, I jumped in and purchased that bag. Can someone please let me know if it is authentic? In case it isn’t, I’ll need to file a report with Ebay ASAP. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Rachel Alexandra

To all buyers who purchased their Valentino second hand, could you please recommend a service for authentication/second opinion? Thanks  in advance!


----------



## Anisa98

Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag? It’s a pink medium lock bag. Thanks!


----------



## Norgeveske

Hi!  
Are any of you familiar with this web-page- http://www.dehesadevaldelazarza.es?
Do you know if the products (in particular Valentino) they are selling are authentic?
The price is almost too good to be true?


----------



## Ladybag2016

Hello, could someone help me authenticate this glamlock bag please. Thanks so much!


----------



## Cstepha

Hi ladies, 

If someone could please tell me if this bag is authentic I would really appreciate it. 

Thank you!

Item name: Valentino VLTN Candystud Top Handle Bag 
Item number: 293294737501
Seller ID: tanyabul207
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...737501?hash=item4449ba885d:g:jpUAAOSwXk1dsXcn


----------



## candytomatoes

Hi expert,

Kindly appreciate if you could authenticate this bag. I never had Valentino purse so I am very clueless. Thanks.
Here the info.
TITLE:VALENTINO Garavani Saddle Brown Rockstud trapeze tote bag - EXCELLENT CONDITION
LINK:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/184003076678?ul_noapp=true
Seller:code9solutions9_0
eBay item number:184003076678
Additional photos are:


----------



## Cathy756

verylittleshamy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have an idea if this is authentic or not?
> Please help! thanks
> 
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/2106837656.html


----------



## Marie0930

Can anyone confirm authenticity? It is a Valentino Lacca Nuange Bow bag, large hobo. Photos attached. I LOVE this bag.


----------



## Marie0930

Anyone familiar with this bag to authenticate? The leather and silk seem good quality and hardware heavy. It is an ombre coral print. I believe it is much older and I have not been able to find a serial tag.


----------



## chicasamother

Hi there, I was hoping someone could help me authenticate these Rockstud Noir Flats. I purchased preowned and seller said they were purchased from saks but could not produce a receipt. They have a serial number and look great but did not come with spare studs and when I google the Item number on the box it does not come up with anything.  Please help! Thank you!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Valentino Rockstud Noir Ballerina Flat


----------



## chicasamother

chicasamother said:


> Hi there, I was hoping someone could help me authenticate these Rockstud Noir Flats. I purchased preowned and seller said they were purchased from saks but could not produce a receipt. They have a serial number and look great but did not come with spare studs and when I google the Item number on the box it does not come up with anything.  Please help! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588390
> View attachment 4588391
> View attachment 4588392
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Noir Ballerina Flat


----------



## sofialaurent

Hello, could someone help authenticate this bag:

Item Name: Valentino rockstud spike bag
Item number: 372891940
Seller ID: Anastasiaschneiders
Link: https://www.tradera.com/item/372891940?utm_source=ios&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=share


----------



## Marie0930

Anisa98 said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag? It’s a pink medium lock bag. Thanks!



No one seems to be responding here anymore (or haven't for over a month) so I am going to chime in. I have never seen a Valentino serial tag like that. That looks fake. Normally it is a much longer code. If you look at the codes from all the authentic bags you can see the difference.


----------



## Nina Zapata

Hi. New here 
I recently bought a Valentino rockstud black and turquoise  tote bag. It looks ok but the serial number is printed in fabric not leather, also It came in a black dust-bag. Is it original or a good fake?? Helppp


----------



## Rochelleyv

Hello! I’ve been reading posts in this site for years but finally decided to jump on! Was hoping someone could tell me if this is real? It’s apparently circa 2016 and wasn’t sure if the red dust bag was correct. All my other dust bags are the beige canvas for shoes but are more recent. Any help would be wonderful. These are all the photos available ☺️


----------



## Lovely_Chloe

Hello everyone,
 I recently tried a site called Italist.com and bought a Valentino vsling bag.  The bag looks good, but the dust bag that it came with is poorly made.  The inside of the dust bag has lots of unfinished and loose threads.  Is this normal for Valentino dust bags?  Please help.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Lovely_Chloe said:


> Hello everyone,
> I recently tried a site called Italist.com and bought a Valentino vsling bag.  The bag looks good, but the dust bag that it came with is poorly made.  The inside of the dust bag has lots of unfinished and loose threads.  Is this normal for Valentino dust bags?  Please help.


Yes. It’s just a dustbag.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Rochelleyv said:


> View attachment 4600858
> View attachment 4600857
> View attachment 4600856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I’ve been reading posts in this site for years but finally decided to jump on! Was hoping someone could tell me if this is real? It’s apparently circa 2016 and wasn’t sure if the red dust bag was correct. All my other dust bags are the beige canvas for shoes but are more recent. Any help would be wonderful. These are all the photos available ☺️


The dustbag is fine. Older dustbags are red. Need to see inside code and label if you want to authenticate the bag.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Nina Zapata said:


> Hi. New here
> I recently bought a Valentino rockstud black and turquoise  tote bag. It looks ok but the serial number is printed in fabric not leather, also It came in a black dust-bag. Is it original or a good fake?? Helppp


It’s fine. Many of the bags have serials printed on fabric


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

chicasamother said:


> Hi there, I was hoping someone could help me authenticate these Rockstud Noir Flats. I purchased preowned and seller said they were purchased from saks but could not produce a receipt. They have a serial number and look great but did not come with spare studs and when I google the Item number on the box it does not come up with anything.  Please help! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588390
> View attachment 4588391
> View attachment 4588392
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Noir Ballerina Flat


Authentic


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Ladybag2016 said:


> Hello, could someone help me authenticate this glamlock bag please. Thanks so much!


Looks fine


----------



## Carrierae

Hi, I would like to check authenticity with this Valentino I just purchased on Fashionphile. It hasn’t arrived yet. I noticed that all of the stock photos I’ve found had a red internal tag while this one has an ivory. Should I be concerned?

https://www.fashionphile.com/valent...ockstud-double-handle-tote-light-ivory-445106

other colors:
https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/valentino-garavani-rockstud-double-handle-tote-bag-prod198510612

https://www.valentino.com/en-li/single-handle-bags_cod7789028784850620.html


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Carrierae said:


> Hi, I would like to check authenticity with this Valentino I just purchased on Fashionphile. It hasn’t arrived yet. I noticed that all of the stock photos I’ve found had a red internal tag while this one has an ivory. Should I be concerned?
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/valent...ockstud-double-handle-tote-light-ivory-445106
> 
> other colors:
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/valentino-garavani-rockstud-double-handle-tote-bag-prod198510612
> 
> https://www.valentino.com/en-li/single-handle-bags_cod7789028784850620.html


It’s fine. Some of them have matching color labels.


----------



## Carrierae

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It’s fine. Some of them have matching color labels.



thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## GSKA13

Dear Authenticators , would you please help to confirm if this bag authentic .
Items name: Rockstud spikes large black bag 
Thank a lot !


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GSKA13 said:


> Dear Authenticators , would you please help to confirm if this bag authentic .
> Items name: Rockstud spikes large black bag
> Thank a lot !


It appears authentic


----------



## GSKA13

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It appears authentic


Thank you very much


----------



## ilovebags1215

Hello Valentino Experts — please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so much for your help! I really appreciate it. 

Item Name : Valentino Rockstud Mini Backpack


----------



## ilovebags1215

Additional photo:  Here’s the cards. Thank you!


ilovebags1215 said:


> Hello Valentino Experts — please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so much for your help! I really appreciate it.
> 
> Item Name : Valentino Rockstud Mini Backpack
> 
> View attachment 4631041
> View attachment 4631042
> View attachment 4631043
> View attachment 4631044
> View attachment 4631045
> View attachment 4631046
> View attachment 4631047
> View attachment 4631048
> View attachment 4631049
> View attachment 4631050
> View attachment 4631051
> View attachment 4631052


----------



## GSKA13

Dear Valentino experts, please , kindly confirm if the serial number on this small Glam lock bag can be printet in such a bold print with “thick” letters as all the other serial  numbers I saw on Valentino bags are printet with  “thinner” - more fine numbers. The number itself seems fine and match the glam lock model . I also enclose  pictures of the bag itself . I am sorry for the poor quality of pictures. I could not get better ones from the seller . So I mostly interested to hear if the number is ok for this model? Many thanks in advance! Kind regards


----------



## GSKA13

This is the label inside this Valentino glam lock  bag. Thanks !


----------



## freakquency

Hello authenticators,

I recently purchased these shoes from Poshmark and need help authenticating them. I’m skeptical because both pairs do not have serial number.

Thank you in advance for any assistance!


----------



## stn5012

Hello, I recently bought these rockstud kitten heels on the Luxury Closet. Could you please authenticate? 

Photos in link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/valentino-red-leather-rockstud-ankle-strap-sandals-size-38-p231918

Please let me know if you need any more information, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Thatisgorgeous

Found this beautiful bag second hand. There is no serial number so I’m afraid it is a knock off. But could use a second opinion.


----------



## Misschievoustraveler

Delete posting


----------



## Misschievoustraveler

Misschievoustraveler said:


> Delete posting


Hello authenticators !
I need help authenticating these Valentino rock studs pumps purchased from eBay. The serial codes to the shoes don't match exactly, one ends at 9 and the other ends at 9 1/2.


----------



## jabbahursty

hello.  i am sorry to bother you with this but an expert opinion would be helpful in this situation.  my neighbor says this bag is probably real as her mother says it is real.  it feels like garbage, smell like garbage.  the chain is very heavy and the bag very light.  i contend this is some $20 fake, but she says i don't know what i'm talking about.  which i don't.  but you do.  so what can you say about this bag?


----------



## IntheOcean

Could you please take a look at this vintage wallet/wristlet? I've googled the style and the number, but nothing came up. The leather feels really nice, though. I didn't notice any discrepancies in fonts between this one and my other Valentino wallet that's been authenticated here some time ago. Thank you!

Item Name: Valentino Wallet
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: here


----------



## Innchick

Hello! Could someone please help me to authenticate this bag? ❤️


----------



## bags92

Hi everyone, could you please help me out with this Valentino Rockstud? Thanks a lot
Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Spike Tote Bag 
Item Number: 114144706526
Seller ID: la_fashionelle
Link:https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Va...706526?hash=item1a938dffde:g:LYUAAOSwPf1eZmHg


----------



## tkimt

Thank you in advance!!!

Medium glam lock bag, black
Seller: duan2jingjing
Listing #: 264647562113
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Excel...562113?hash=item3d9e395381:g:jFkAAOSw8iJeVaOc


----------



## Francesd12

Hello! I need help with this bag that I just purchased on eBay but now (having a second look) think is not authentic. Please help! Hopefully I can try to cancel the purchase if it is fake so would be great to have some opinions asap. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ShandeC

Hi all,

I’m looking to buy this camera bag second hand. Does this look genuine?

Many thanks in advance ))


----------



## ka.gonenc

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It appears authentic


 Hello! Could you take a look at this bag, I bought it today. Thanks!
Item name: Valentino rockstud tote
Seller: olvogue
Link: 
https://dolap.com/urun/ios-59278839?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ka.gonenc said:


> View attachment 4716109
> View attachment 4716110
> View attachment 4716111
> View attachment 4716112
> View attachment 4716113
> View attachment 4716114
> View attachment 4716115
> 
> Hello! Could you take a look at this bag, I bought it today. Thanks!
> Item name: Valentino rockstud tote
> Seller: olvogue
> Link:
> https://dolap.com/urun/ios-59278839?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios


I believe it’s authentic


----------



## ka.gonenc

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I believe it’s authentic


Thank you very much for help!


----------



## luvfashn

Hi-
Could someone authenticate this rockstud (trapeze) medium tote? I understand the Seller has been noted to sell only authentic, but I am questioning the bottom corner studs front & back, assuming everything else is authentic. Those studs are not straight, but rather at an angle at the corners creating a 'curve' look. I have looked at same bag currently available new at retail stores and the corner studs are not at an angle, but rather line up straight to form an "L" at corners. Maybe older bags had curved corner look? Thank you, in advance, for any response you might provide. https://www.yoogiscloset.com/valentino-black-leather-rockstud-trapeze-medium-tote-bag-126083.html   Here is another corner photo.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

luvfashn said:


> Hi-
> Could someone authenticate this rockstud (trapeze) medium tote? I understand the Seller has been noted to sell only authentic, but I am questioning the bottom corner studs front & back, assuming everything else is authentic. Those studs are not straight, but rather at an angle at the corners creating a 'curve' look. I have looked at same bag currently available new at retail stores and the corner studs are not at an angle, but rather line up straight to form an "L" at corners. Maybe older bags had curved corner look? Thank you, in advance, for any response you might provide. https://www.yoogiscloset.com/valentino-black-leather-rockstud-trapeze-medium-tote-bag-126083.html   Here is another corner photo.
> View attachment 4717329


It looks ok to me; sometimes studs can rotate or get displaced from use.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

jabbahursty said:


> hello.  i am sorry to bother you with this but an expert opinion would be helpful in this situation.  my neighbor says this bag is probably real as her mother says it is real.  it feels like garbage, smell like garbage.  the chain is very heavy and the bag very light.  i contend this is some $20 fake, but she says i don't know what i'm talking about.  which i don't.  but you do.  so what can you say about this bag?


Is there a serial code inside the pocket?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Innchick said:


> Hello! Could someone please help me to authenticate this bag? ❤️


need to see serial tag inside inner pocket


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

bags92 said:


> Hi everyone, could you please help me out with this Valentino Rockstud? Thanks a lot
> Item Name: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Spike Tote Bag
> Item Number: 114144706526
> Seller ID: la_fashionelle
> Link:https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Va...706526?hash=item1a938dffde:g:LYUAAOSwPf1eZmHg


need to see serial tag inside inner pocket


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

IntheOcean said:


> Could you please take a look at this vintage wallet/wristlet? I've googled the style and the number, but nothing came up. The leather feels really nice, though. I didn't notice any discrepancies in fonts between this one and my other Valentino wallet that's been authenticated here some time ago. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Valentino Wallet
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: here
> 
> View attachment 4685204
> View attachment 4685205
> View attachment 4685206
> View attachment 4685207
> View attachment 4685208
> View attachment 4685209
> View attachment 4685210
> View attachment 4685211
> View attachment 4685212
> View attachment 4685213


Looks ok to me


----------



## luvfashn

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It looks ok to me; sometimes studs can rotate or get displaced from use.


All 4 bottom corners look exactly the same with that 'curved' look. I actually did try to see if any would rotate, lol, but they're solid as a rock.   Corners just made me nervous, but you _*definitely *_know more than I do!!!  And, looks like you think everything else on the link photos/description looks authentic. I've never purchased at a consignment store before (always go directly to retail-full price), so glad TPF offers authentication of bags. Thank you for your time, knowledge, response, and incredible opportunity all of you at TPF offer helping the rest of us all feel better about potential purchase of consignment bags. Sincerely, luvfashn


----------



## IntheOcean

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Looks ok to me


Thank you!


----------



## rdcasting

Hi, 

Hoping you can authenticate this Vintage 90s Valentino wallet for me...?

Thanks!


----------



## Anna111

Item: Valentino love latch heels
Sorry but I just purchased these so no link to seller.

Thank you for taking the time to look


----------



## Jannet1218

Hello authenticators !
I need help authenticating these Valentino glam lock bag purchased from Ebay. 
Please help me, is it authentic?


----------



## chanelcandy

Hi, looking to buy this bag off eBay. Does this look legit? I saw another pic of another bag and the serial number was on leather? Also does this look like poudre to you or a different colour? They’ve described it as beige pink and I’m waiting to see if they can confirm the colour. Thanks


----------



## chanelcandy

chanelcandy said:


> Hi, looking to buy this bag off eBay. Does this look legit? I saw another pic of another bag and the serial number was on leather? Also does this look like poudre to you or a different colour? They’ve described it as beige pink and I’m waiting to see if they can confirm the colour. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4746579
> View attachment 4746580



a couple more pics to help you authenticate. The photo of just the chain is confusing cause it looks really short??


----------



## Monicaees

Hi

Considering buying these flats, do you think these are legit? The seller does not have the purchase receipt or any authentification "cards" or similar. Rubber sole added.

Product: Valentino Garavani Patent Rockstud Ballet Flats 
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...kstud-valentino-garavani-flats-10448989.shtml
Seller: private

Thank you in advance!


----------



## tkimt

The chain looks different because I tucked it inside:














tkimt said:


> Thank you in advance!!!
> Medium glam lock bag, black
> Seller: duan2jingjing
> Listing #: 264647562113
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Excel...562113?hash=item3d9e395381:g:jFkAAOSw8iJeVaOc


----------



## M0123

Hello! I would appreciate authentication of these poudre caged heels I purchased. They came only  with the dustbag, no box or other packaging. Thank you so much!


----------



## Saviola

Hello! If anyone has the time to authenticate these, it would be very much appreciated, thank you all! 


Item Name: Authentic Valentino Rockstud Nude Patent Leather Ballerina Flats size 36.5
Item number: 143535268357
Seller: sdh2fbik2o
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Valen...268357?hash=item216b5e6205:g:v2cAAOSwO0VeSqmD


----------



## LangdonMom

Hello Lovely Ladies and Gentleman - Could I please have this Valentino t-shirt authenticated? I purchased on E-Bay for my sons 14th birthday. Your help would mean a lot! Thank you so much! Be well and kindest regards.


----------



## M0123

Is this still an active thred?


----------



## lestylet

Can someone please help me figure out if this is an authentic Valentino Free Rockstud Chain Clutch? I got it super cheap because the chain is broken. But it almost feels like a "too good to be true" deal.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

M0123 said:


> Hello! I would appreciate authentication of these poudre caged heels I purchased. They came only  with the dustbag, no box or other packaging. Thank you so much!


Authentic


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

lestylet said:


> Can someone please help me figure out if this is an authentic Valentino Free Rockstud Chain Clutch? I got it super cheap because the chain is broken. But it almost feels like a "too good to be true" deal.
> 
> View attachment 4797420
> View attachment 4797421
> View attachment 4797422
> View attachment 4797425
> View attachment 4797424
> View attachment 4797426


Authentic


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

tkimt said:


> The chain looks different because I tucked it inside:
> View attachment 4750231
> View attachment 4750232
> View attachment 4750239
> View attachment 4750241
> View attachment 4750243
> View attachment 4750244
> View attachment 4750245
> View attachment 4750246
> View attachment 4750247
> View attachment 4750250
> View attachment 4750251
> View attachment 4750253


Authentic


----------



## Lydg123

Hi Authenticators,

Please can you help me authenticate these Valentino bounce trainers, I have already bought them second hand but want to check.

Quote:
Item: Valentino bounce low sneakers White leather
Seller: Depop
Link: N/A


----------



## TheRealMrsDiz

Greetings Experts!
Help with this Valentino Rockstud Dome, please!
This one is tricky as the Rockstuds are identical to the Rockstuds on the Valentino Clutch I bought from Nordstrom.
The Rockstuds and thread are perfect too, no flaws
The logo looks good, and it feels very well made.
The logo on my real Valentino has come off the front of the bag. 

HOWEVER, The inside is suspect.
The label on the inside looks a little off.
No black thread - Red Flag
The zippers do not have the circle V - Red Flag
Also there is no serial number in the pocket - Red Flag
However, I was told not all Valentino's have this.
Thanks!

I wanted this bag so bad, but they don't make it anymore! I think it's circa 2011.
Thanks all!


----------



## TheRealMrsDiz

UPDATE! Well, my suspicions were confirmed. 
It is FAKE.  
I'm really disappointed because I have been looking for this bag for a long time. 

I don't really know what to do with it now.
Suggestions?



TheRealMrsDiz said:


> Greetings Experts!
> Help with this Valentino Rockstud Dome, please!
> This one is tricky as the Rockstuds are identical to the Rockstuds on the Valentino Clutch I bought from Nordstrom.
> The Rockstuds and thread are perfect too, no flaws
> The logo looks good, and it feels very well made.
> The logo on my real Valentino has come off the front of the bag.
> 
> HOWEVER, The inside is suspect.
> The label on the inside looks a little off.
> No black thread - Red Flag
> The zippers do not have the circle V - Red Flag
> Also there is no serial number in the pocket - Red Flag
> However, I was told not all Valentino's have this.
> Thanks!
> 
> I wanted this bag so bad, but they don't make it anymore! I think it's circa 2011.
> Thanks all!
> 
> View attachment 4822833
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822834
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822835
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822837


----------



## Apieceof8

Helloooo talented amazing people! Can you help me authenticate these shoes? She said there’s no serial number and the photos don’t show one either.  



			https://posh.mk/UKbFIz2hy9


----------



## Jadex-37

Hello, 
Could you please authenticate this bag? I know nothing about Valentino. Thanks.


----------



## Majuska

Hello,
Can you please help me to authenticate these Valentino Sneakers? Thank you


----------



## luckysix

Hello, Can someone please authenticate these Valentino Garavani heels? I purchased them at Marshalls / Winners. The quality and smell of leather appears to be great. However, I can't seem to find this style of wrap around rockstud heel anywhere on the internet. My heels have a wrap that is around the toe, vs around the arch of the shoe.

The model/style number printed inside in gold (matching the hardware) is VSN E81 0 (sz 5 1/2)
The heel is 3 inches.

Thank you so much!


----------



## kheliscute

Hello, please help me authenticate this duffle bag. Thank you so much!


			https://posh.mk/XDmJ0xyDjab


----------



## Zivile111

Is it real? Inside the bag there is no serial number... 
Bag color : Rosso ( ZW2B0122)


----------

